# Anécdotas de Profesión..



## Elvic (Mar 22, 2008)

hola...
un post para que cuente sus anécdotas *[no chistes porque ya existe un post sobre eso, algo que sea real] * de su vida en el mundo  de la electrónica...

como por ejemplo, esto que les cuento...
*Como comprar resistencia...* sabemos que por lo general al pedir una resistencia decimos al vendedor por ejemplo: < meda una resistencia de 1k a 1/2 watt. verdad vean lo que paso.

Sucede que un día en un proyecto escolar, necesitábamos unas resistencias y fuimos a comprarlas. 

Bien llegando a la tienda, un compañero  pide las siguientes resistencias:

dice  *<- Meda 3 resistencias 1Kohm y 5 de 10Kohm.*
entonces el que vendedor le dice            *<-  A cuantos  watts*
a lo que contesta nuestro compañero     *<- NO SIN WATTS..   *
jaja ja


----------



## pepechip (Mar 22, 2008)

hola
En una ocasion me llego un amigo para que le reparase un equipo de musica, diciendo que lo tenia en casa y de buenas dejo de funcionar.
Cual fue mi sorpresa cuando al abrirlo me lo encuentro que le faltaba el transformador y el atavoz.
Mi amigo se puso colorado como un tomate, resulta que lo habia cogido del cubo de la basura, y pretendia que yo se lo reparase por la cara.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 22, 2008)

Fui a sanear la instalacion de una enpaquetadora la cual quedo perfecta.....dias mas tarde el cliente me llama enfadado porque a pesar que la maquina no falla nunca,cosa que antes fallaba continuamente no puede enpaquetar mas de 20 paquetes al minuto y antes podia 40......fuy y todo estaba correcto,pero a las increpancias del individuo modifique el sistema,monte un plc una pantalla tactil,desarrolle un sofware etc,etc...(aunque el pago el material yo pusela mano de obra que no fue poca) el caso es que ahora va a 90 paquetes por minuto , meses despues conoci a uno que trabajo en esa empresa y me aseguro que JAMAS fue a mas de 15 paquetes y ademas fallando continuamente....insulte al tipo por telefono puesto que en persona se esconde porque un amigo en comun le advirtio que le iria a partir la cara....ha pasado unos 3 años aproximadamente y aun me hierve la sangre cuando lo recuerdo.....


----------



## Elvic (Mar 22, 2008)

Pues aquí uno mas 

Como saber que se esta midiendo...
La gran mayoría de nosotros sabemos que el voltaje se mide en volts y la corriente en amperes y la resistencia en ohms

Bueno esto es lo que sucedió:

En una clase se encontraban dos compañeros míos y el profesor, realizando un circuito, entonces un compañero le habla al profesor para que los evalúe, y e*l profesor le dice al segundo compañero, mide la corriente que pasa por esta resistencia* hace la conexión para medir y en el amperímetro da un numero digamos 225 m.
 y entonces empieza  asi
Compañero <- son 225milis>
Profesor <- milis? Mili ¿qué?>   
Compañero <- si milis, 225 milis?> 
Profesor < sabe lo que estas midiendo? >
Compañero  <- si ¡¡¡¡ corriente..... > se produce un “silencio”... y en voz muy baja el compañero pregunta a los otros del equipo en que se mide? son milis no? Nadie contesta...

Profesor < entonces dime cuanto marca el amperímetro ?>

Compañero <- Por eso son 225 milis> 

Profesor se dirige a todo el equipo, <saben que primero enséñele a su compañero, que es lo que esta midiendo y cual es su unidad..

Todos... uno a la ves le explican al compañero, estamos midiendo corriente y el amperímetro marca 225 mili-ampers.

Profesor le vuelve a preguntar 

¿Cuánto esta marcando el AMPERÍMETRO?
Compañero < 225 mili-ampers 
vaya por fin...

Debemos saber que unidades por lo menos


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pss esta anecdota me paso muy recientemente (aunque no soy un tecnico, soy un hobbista y me pasan tambien mis guebonadas) 
Bueno les comento que en mi ciudad las tiendas solo venden componentes pasivos ( no todos y no en todos los valores y tolerancias), cables de audio y transistores comunes en amplificadores, pero no venden IC's (joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr)

Por eso recurro a tiendas ubicadas en ciudades un poco mas desarrolladas para pedir lo que necesito ( que implica un gasto extra por el envio, gracias a dios q tienen precios de mayoristas) 
A dicha compañia (me reservo su nombre) le pedi un verguerio y en especial 3 *4017* . Un dia despues me llegó el pedido y muy confiado fui a armar un secuenciadorsito para un regalo familiar! Despues de horas de busqueda, el aparato no funcionaba (pense en un instante en el clock y en los diodos) pero los probé y nada! Luego, como ultima instancia vine al foro y colgué una imagen.

Un tiempo despues ( no recuerdo si horas o dias) me respondio Fogonazo que no era un 4017 sino un 40174 que es un flip flop multiple 

La molestia me invadio y al dia siguiente llamé a la tienda quienes con voz muy apenada respondieron que como no tenian el decade counter me enviarian ese pasandolo como un error humano!


----------



## mabauti (Mar 22, 2008)

me acuerdo que en el nivel profesional  un compañero intento medir la corriente de un diodo zener dado que su potencia era de 1W , pero sin ponerle fuente de voltaje alguna !   

Historia Verdadera!


----------



## Elvic (Mar 22, 2008)

bueno esta es la ultima que recuerdo, pero espero que ustedes sigan aportando mas anécdotas que hayan vivido...

Para mi estas tres son las que recuerdo por ser tan especiales para mi... 

*Identificando componentes en un diagrama electrónico.*

Resulta que un día se tenia que realizar un circuito  y contábamos con el diagrama esquemático.

Bueno  éramos unos cuantos compañeros; unos a otros se voltean a ver, para mandar a uno de nosotros a compra el material para realizar el circuito y se decidió por: “Y” (así lo llamare) fue el elegido jeje 
En el diagrama se observaban símbolos de resistencia, transistores, capacitores, diodos y algún otro.
Bueno como no había lista de material necesario,  y procedimos a realizarla basándonos en el diagrama: (Voy a omitir los valores de cada componente para no hacerla tan cansado el estar leyendo esto)..

A lo que empezamos a hacer la lista de material  y dijimos:
pues son:

15 resistencias
8 capacitores 
4 diodos y
4 transistores...

Ya realizada nos preguntamos seguro que no falta nada?... NO FALTA NADA, ESO ES TODO¡(en un tono de afirmación) contestaron lo que  estábamos en el equipo, pero resulta que “Y” se quedo muy atento al diagrama, y le preguntamos que pasa que es lo que falta?

A lo que el contesto FALTAN LAS TIERRAS, esa como las pido?

Ja ja ja ja 
se soltó, el  salón  de clase  una risa interminable .... 



suerT y sigan aportando...
*Elvic *


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Bue por mis inicios en el mundo de los chispasos, un tipo tan avispaoo como yo, siempre estaba un paso adelante juaaa. 

Tenia un circuito de una fuente regulada en un apunte del cole. dos diodos y un bd139, bue la cuestion es que me decido armarlo y alla fue el loco a comprar. 

Electronica argentina es un lugar donde compra el 60 % de los tecnicos y estudiantes, pero tiene 2x3 metros asi que tan todos amontonados como huevo de ciclista. ahi estaba yo orgulloso, decidido, Muy canchero el loco, dame dos diodos y un bd139 no dejandolo ahi agrego  "Transistor Regulable" . 

Se imaginaran que hubiera pasado desapercibido si el HdeP del que atendia no hubiera gritado, Cacho conoces algun Transistor Regulable. Bue yo creo que el negocio entero Estallo en una sola carcajada.

Cuando se callaron y hago mi descargo "Pero si tiene para meter el destornillador" juaaaa
Otra ves juaaa juaa.

Creo que por el resto del año me decian que hace Loco regulable. Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 23, 2008)

Bueno esto me remonta a mi segundo año de secundario, en el que teníamos una materia llamada "Electrotécnia y Electrónica", con un profesor "alemán" muy testarudo y muy "mayor" (para no decir viejo  ).
La cosa es que a este profesor no le caía muy bien yo  
Y un día estaba explicando el tema de los conductores y eso. Y dijo que entre los mejores y más usados conductores estaban el cobre y el aluminio. Yo le dije 
- Le faltó el oro que es muy buen conductor, inclusive más que el cobre o la plata, y es muy utilizado
- ¿Pero qué barbaridad me está diciendo? ¿Oro, con lo caro que es?
- Si profesor, se utiliza mucho
- Deje de decir tonteras
- Mire profesor, todos los semiconductores adentro tienen las conexiones hechas con oro. Las patas de muchos semiconductores están recubiertas de oro. Las tarjetas telefónicas inclusive tienen oro. Los contactos de muchas cosas tienen oro. Las calculadoras Casio tienen oro en sus botones, si quiere desarmo la mía ahora y acá mismo y le mostramos a la clase. Los SIMs de los celulares tienen contactos bañados en oro, así como sus zocalos. Si quiere le saco la SIM a mi teléfono y le muestro.
- No, debe estar equivocado, tal vez se confundió con el bronce (no sé si fue exactamente así, pero una averración parecida sino...  )

Y el profesor no sabía que hacer y cambió de tema rápidamente y no me dió la razón  

Y con este profesor tengo varias más, me encantaba hacerle la vida imposible :mrgreen: 



Salu2!

PD: "Transistor Regulable" jajjajaj


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2008)

? No entiendo...  Tenia razon el profesor, los mas usados son el cobre y el aluminio.

El oro es buen conductor, pero menos que el cobre y la plata (ver cualquier tabla con resistividades).

Las aplicaciones del oro en electronica son por su estabilidad quimica (el cobre se oxida en seguida), si bien la conductividad es buena (mejor que el aluminio) no es la razon de su uso.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 23, 2008)

Se coloca oro, tambien, y no plata en los micros por el tema de potencias. Lo fino que es el puente que se hace entre el chip y la patilla fundiría a la mínima si fuese plata. El cobre ya lo explica eduardo


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Recuerdo que un post de sonido (no recuerdo cual) habian colocado un topic en donde se hablaba de un equipo de sonido que todas (casi todas) sus partes eran o tenian aleacion de oro! El precio ni hablar...


----------



## hector_siglo21 (Abr 18, 2008)

yo en mis inicios, allá cuando tenía mas o menos unos 14 años de edad y cuando todavía no era muy entendido en el tema de la electrónica, solía realizar cosas raras. Un día resulta que estaba escuchando la radio fm y, no recuerdo porque, encendí otra radio fm y cuando buscaba una estación noto que en un momento al mover la sintonía en la otra dejaba de escucharse la estación que estaba sintonizada. La curiosidad me llevó a leer sobre las radios fm y bue...encontré que existía una oscilador local que trabajaba 10.7 mhz por encima de la frecuencia de sintonía. Entonces me dispuse a tratar de hacer con un 2n2222 un pequeño emisor de fm basado en el esquema de un oscilador de radio fm, gran alegria la mia cuando lo vi funcionar y pude modular la señal resultante. Mis ganas de que la señal llegue mas lejos hizo que le diera mas y mas tensión de alimentación. Recuerdo que el pequeño transmisor lo habia montado en una cajita plástica de anillos, sellada con pegamento y colocada arriba del techo de la casa y su antena conectada a uno de los vientos de una torre que estaba arriba del techo (imaginensé lo inestable que era eso, y de los armonicos ni les cuento!).
Recuerdo que como "descubrí" que cuanto mas tension mas lejos llegaba me propuse poner en serie unos ¡¡10 transformadores!, obviamente eran los que tenia a mano y de distintos voltajes y corrientes, todos colocados arriba del ropero de mi habitación, ni hablar del "peñuzco de enchufes" que habia en el tomacorrientes de la habitación.
Lo mas gracioso era el impresionante zumbido que metían esos transformadores y como habia quedado mi habitación, parecia una estación transformadora!...jajajaja. Mi vieja que ni siquiera quería asomar a la habitación por el miedo a quedar electrocutada, pero yo, feliz con mi estación de fm. Sinceramente no sé como aguantó eso, trabajaba con 75 voltios que los obtenía de la suma de los transformadores. La frecuencia se corria de 93mhz a 100 mhz en minutos...jajajaja, ni hablar de cuando llovía, se iba del espectro de la banda comercial. Algunos vecinos se llegaron a "quejar" porque no podían escuchar o mirar radio o televisión por la gran cantidad de armónicos. En fin, locuras de mi adolescencia pero que me dieron muchos conocimientos por aquél entonces...

Saludos...


----------



## Jazz_Light (May 14, 2008)

Bueno, reparando equipos me han pasado diferentes chascarros (como la vez que estabamos en la casa de un amigo probando un circuíto decodificador de TV-cable y me dió la corriente... el garabato que lancé se escuchó en toda la casa...! Después creó que me sonrojé un poco de vergüenza porque estaba toda su familia allí... ) ops: 



Una vez un caballero me tenía chato... cada vez que me veía me decía que fuera a buscar un TV B/N para que se lo reparará, y dale y dale... hasta que fuí. Contento el viejo, me dijo que ese televisor se lo había regalado no se quien, que tenía un valor especial para él y por eso no lo quería botar, y que él tenía plata porque le compró televisor a cada uno de sus hijos y bla bla bla... así que quería arreglarlo para regalárselo, o vendérselo, no me acuerdo, a una gente del campo.



Ya, llego a mi casa con el TV, lo pongo en una mesa, lo enchufo y le doy al power.... 5 segundos y lentamente empieza a aparecer la imagen y el sonido.... se escuchaba y se veía bien, a pesar de que la imagen estaba distorsionada y el volumen a veces desaparecía...  =B




  Lo abro... TUBOOOS! Y el yugo estaba como derretido....! 



Al otro día le dije al dueño que el TV era a tubos y no lo iba a poder reparar porque era muy añejo, y el me dijo que sabía que era a tubos....! :evil: 

Mi rabía se fue disipando cuando me dijo que me lo regalaba... para que sacara repuestos.... (al menos me sirve para viajar en el tiempo, al pasado...)





O la típica, cuando llegan esas señoras cuarentonas que se creen vivas:


- Sabe que el TV estaba bueno hasta que falló... mi marido lo revisó y dijo que era el fusible...

- _Ahh... y por qué no se lo cambió?_


(Después del típico interrogatorio para tratar de esclarecer un poco los hechos e indagar por qué  el occiso está cadaver, me llevo el TV, llego a la casa y me dispongo a sacar los tornillos. Empiezo, y me dan ese típico sonido que hacen cuando nunca los han sacado... )


----------



## Elvic (May 14, 2008)

saludos



			
				Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> (al menos me sirve para viajar en el tiempo, al pasado...)



ja ja aj      

si me hizo reír bastante esto; y es verdad esto siempre en programas de tv del recuerdo salían con estas cosas de que pegaban unos bulbos a un tostador de pan y construirían una maquina del tiempo o en caricaturas  (los simpson)


----------



## Jazz_Light (May 15, 2008)

_Descripción del individuo: Sujeto de tez oscura, unas 21", 3-4 años de edad.
Síntomas: Línea verde horizontal al medio de la pantalla.
_


Señora: Hace tres meses que está así. Mi hermano lo revisó y dijo que tenía malo el _proyector de imagen_.

Yo: Ahh... (_No no... esa línea verde monitoriza los latidos del corazón de su TV. Mejor llame a un doctor_). Es el vertical (_Soldadura fría. Haber adivinado que tambien utilizaban el TV como mesa y que le dieron vuelta un vaso con leche encima... más fallas, más cobro _).


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2008)

la verdad hay que poner las anecdotas lindas.

las mejores satisfacciones son las que da LA ELECTRONICA, el descubrir, el aprender.

pero el contacto con la gente, solo es malas ondas, solo un 10% es grato, uno vive gastando mas energia en ver como manejar al cliente que al equipo.

y como buena en el mar de malas:
cuando a uno que tenia una maquina textil le saque una plaqueta que no tenia solucion por que usaba un micro motorola grandote y por la funcion que cumplia ya me parecia la pista esa de  aviones que hizo menem en sus pagos para llevar limones via avion .
asi que como se venia imposible le dije que se la diseñaba y hacia a nueva y le costaba (un decir): 600 $ esa placa.
pero como en su planta habia 6 mas le dije que si queria le hacia las otras 6 de un saque y las guardaba de repuesto a 150 $ C/U (en la primera cobraba el diseño yo).

"dale pibe....si la primera anda, hace las otras "   

no es solo la $$$......es la confianza y el ver  a un cliente que se prende en lo que le ofreces....por que siempre son tan pijoteros.....aunque esten llenos de $$$ y siempre lo justo.

en fin.

saludos


----------



## aguabba (Jul 13, 2008)

en el proceso de iniciacion en la electronica (que aun llevo a cabo jaja) una amigo decidio prenderse... aunq no supiera nada de nada (como yo al principio)...
y bueno un dia hablabamos de las herramientas basicas basica de la electronica... y llego el turno del desoldador... le explique como funcionaba y yo en broma le decia que se llamaba "chupaestaño" jaja
la cuestion fue cuando un par de amigos mas y yo lo acompañamos a que se compre un par de cosas.. entre ellas es desoldador... nosotros estabamos mirando otras cosas en el local y el pedia.. hasta que pidio un "CHUPAESTAÑO"... y ahi las carcajadas de todos fueron inevitables... incluso de otras personas que habia.. 

pero bue despues de todo no es tan raro llamarlo chupaestaño jajajja

saludos


----------



## steinlager (Jul 13, 2008)

jajaj muy buenas anecdotas.

Una vuelta estabamos en el aula con mis compañeros y un profesor nos dio unos esquemas para identifiquemos componentes... entonces empezamos a decir diodos, diodos zener, trt, habia algun que otro AO y un compañero por ahi dijo

"El mio esta lleno de antenas" (haciendo referencia a masa...)

Jajaj, nos escucharon de 5 cuadras a la redonda de la carcajada que nos tiramos... incluso el profesor jajaja


----------



## asherar (Jul 13, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> la verdad hay que poner las anecdotas lindas.
> ...



Bueno esta es muy reciente. 
En mi eterna búsqueda del proyecto que me rinda saldo positivo me puse a navegar por 
otros foros, y que va, que una mañana encuentro el anuncio "proyectista freelance se busca". 

Aunque con lo de "freelance" estaba todo dicho, ahí nomás le mandé un mail, sin muchas expectativas. Entre las preguntas consabidas "de qué se trataba" también le inquirí 
acerca de la relación comercial. Esa misma tarde me contesta con una escueta descripción 
técnica del aparato a desarrollar. 
Un correo que va, otro que vuelve, y como quien no quiere la cosa ya estábamos avanzando 
en el desarrollando del proyecto técnico. 
Creí entonces apropiado mencionar *mis* condiciones respecto del tema monetario. 
En tres días no he vuelto a tener noticias. 

Uno a veces no encara de entrada el tema del precio para no parecer demasiado ansioso. 
Pero hablar del precio es lo más normal. Se trata del trabajo de uno ! 
Además es una buena forma de "filtrar" las malas ondas, y no perder tiempo con los 
"pseudoclientes", o clientes generadores de futuros "clavos". 

Moraleja: Si un cliente no quiere ni hablar de que va a tener que pagarte, es que no 
estaba en sus planes hacerlo. 
Tal vez quería discutir ideas para ver como hacerlo él, o cómo encargárselo a otro, y 
decir que la idea del desarrollo la puso el para poder regatear un poco el precio. 
Hay de todo. 

Un saludo "matero" !


----------



## aguabba (Jul 13, 2008)

en un curso de "electronica básica" el que lo  dictaba (un estudiante de ing electronica muy piola) estaba explicando el funcionamiento de un simple diodo... hizo un dibujo para explicar como funciona distinguiendo los tipos de materiales y dibujó los electrones... hasta que uno preguntó... "¿y esos electrones?... de donde salen?.."... a lo que el tipo este respondío... "andá al negocio Electronica ***** y pedile una bolsita con electrones"... obviamente medio mundo moria a carcajadas jajaj...

saludos


----------



## Elvic (Jul 13, 2008)

aguabba dijo:
			
		

> en un curso de "electronica básica" el que lo  dictaba (un estudiante de ing electronica muy piola) estaba explicando el funcionamiento de un simple diodo... hizo un dibujo para explicar como funciona distinguiendo los tipos de materiales y dibujó los electrones... hasta que uno preguntó... "¿y esos electrones?... de donde salen?.."... a lo que el tipo este respondío... *"andá al negocio Electronica ***** y pedile una bolsita con electrones*"... obviamente medio mundo moria a carcajadas jajaj...
> 
> saludos


No se, si  la respuesta de este "personaje que explicaba" el funcionamiento fue en forma sarcástica hacia el que le pregunto de donde salían los electrones.

Pero esa si fue muy buena respuesta la que le dio, jajaja


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 14, 2008)

Alli va una de la carrera... 

Durante la escuela teniamos un compañero que era un genio en programacion de computadoras.. pero de electronica no tenia ni idea... un dia un profesor nos pidio hacer un proyecto en PCB para entregarle y el como buen estudiante investigo como fabricar PCBs y se puso a hacer el suyo, total llegamos al patio a platicar y el llega con una bandeja grande con Cloruro Ferrico moviendola por que estaba en la etapa de quemado del cobre que no sirve..... Se acerca a nosotros y nos pregunta, como cuanto tiempo creen que sea bueno dejarla en el acido? y nosotros le decimos, depende de lo gastado de tu acido y del grosor del cobre, en eso se asoma un compañero a la bandeja y le dice en tono muy serio: 

"Güero (asi le deciamos) tus pistas estan flotando..... 
Y el responde, pues que no deberia estar asi?.....
No güero... las pistas deben estar pegadas al cobre..... con que las pintaste?
Con tinta china..... 

La carcajada que siguio dijo todo lo que tenia que decirse.. saco la placa y el cobre ya no estaba.... dejo la placa como 20 minutos sumergida y solo quedo la baquelita, se dio la vuelta y se fue a buscar un plumin permanente para volver a hacer la placa... 

Moraleja.... especifica siempre todos los materiales a usar...  jejejeje

PD.- La tinta china si no la conocen es una tinta artistica soluble en agua....


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2008)

Se murieron de la risa en este tema o por que lo abandonaron tan subitamente?

jejejeje

Saludos.....


----------



## Elvic (Jul 19, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Se murieron de la risa en este tema o por que lo abandonaron tan subitamente?
> 
> jejejeje
> 
> Saludos.....



No creo que lo hayan abandonado y mucho menos haberse muerto de risa, creo que lo que pas es que no se animan  a comentarnos por que no confían o de tantas que les  han pasado no saben cual poner,
solo hay que darle tiempo; o puede ser que como las anécdotas que pusimos son un poco cómicas y no tengan alguna de ese tipo.

pero no solo se refería a anécdotas felices, o que provoquen una sonrisa, también pueden ser tristes o decepcionantes o alguna que no sirva como consejo, no lo se, es cualquier tipo de anécdota relacionada con su trabajo en electrónica.
Pero no desesperemos alguien mas  va aportar a este tema....

suerte


----------



## shadowpucci (Ago 8, 2008)

Me acaba de pasar...

hace unos meses estoy suscripto al foro, y hoy me paso una digna de contar...

teniamos que regular el limite de corriente de un drive (muy viejo) de un motor de DC de 970 Amperes, por lo tanto, debiamos desconectar la tension de campo del mismo para que el motor no tenga cupla y se lo pueda frenar facilmente..... yo no sabia que el campo en un drive de estos queda conectado aun despues de presionar el boton de PARADA, por lo tanto fui a desconectar el cable...... resulta que por dicho cable circulan unos 12 amperes DE CONTINUA sobre una carga puramente inductiva aplicando unos modicos 220V de CONTIUA. aflojo el cable de la bornera y todo en orden, cuando lo intento sacar, un arco (que segun mi compañero tubo hasta 7cm de largo) me deja completamente ciego, tal es asi que quede 1 hora sin ver nada .....


nono, jue orrible orrible.... Pero digno de contar 

eso es a lo que se llama "sacarse la foto"

me falto la filmadora 

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 8, 2008)

guauu, suerte que no te dejo ciego. yo lei bien?970 amperes? de que es ese motor si se puede saber?. saludos


----------



## shadowpucci (Ago 8, 2008)

SISI, la armadura del motor llega a 870 que es el limite, da miedito como zumba los rectificadores a esa corriente.... pero el campo (cable que desconecte) lleva unos 12 amperes a 220VDC aproximadamene. 


el motor mueve el eje de una maquina de papel, la cual es muuuuuuuy grande (muy encerio)


saludos

Matias L


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 9, 2008)

que lo pario, si que tiene que ser grande. saludos


----------



## thevenin (Ago 19, 2008)

Cuando estudiábamos ya en quinto curso de electrónica, teníamos un examen, en el que el profesor nos ponía ejercicios similares a lo de los apuntes, a la vez que nos advirtió más de mil veces que fuésemos críticos porque los apuntes tenían errores.

Cuando llegué ese día a clase, antes de entrar, dije con total naturalidad si se habían dado cuenta del error de los apuntes.

Toda la clase en peso (pero toda) se metió conmigo, e incluso llamaron al empollón de la clase, y poco menos que me trataron de loco.

Se hizo el examen, y el profesor cuando entregó la nota  dijo:
¡El único, el único!, el único que ha dado cuenta en muchas promociones del error de los apuntes.

Casi todo el mundo sacó un 9, excepto yo que saqué un 10.

¿Queréis saber el error?

El apunte no tenía en cuenta la inversión de fase de un emisor común, que llevabamos viendo desde primero...

y esto sucedió en ¡alumnos de quinto!


----------



## thevenin (Ago 19, 2008)

Y otra de arena...

En cierta ocasión nos tocó que el jefe de estudios nos diera una clase porqué faltó un profesor.

Yo le tenía manía, porque una vez me llamó la atención por llegar tarde a clase después del recreo.

Estábamos dando lógica digital, y el jodido me sacó a la pizarra a implementar unas funciones lógicas con puertas OR, AND, etc.

Empecé a hacer el diseño de izquierda a derecha (desde las entradas a las salidas), al rato, me dijo que era mejor empezar al revés, o sea, de la salida hacia la entrada.

Lo hice como el dijo y me resultó muy fácil, al sentarme me preguntó
si no me había resultado más fácil...

Por supuesto le dije que no, pero resultó ser una de las mejores explicaciones de mi vida estudiantil.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 19, 2008)

Estabamos en el secundario, en la materia "tecnologia de los materiales". El profesor le tomaba unas preguntas simples a unos 3 alumnos cada vez que empezabamos la clase, para ver si seguiamos la materia...
Un día lo agarra a un compañero que no entendia nada (vago total), en ese momento yo lo odiaba (sanamente).

Profesor -:¿que tipo de resistencias existen?

mi amigo, sin saber que decir, espera un milagro... y ahí aparesco yo 
le digo despasito, por el costado...
 -:variables, ajustables, termoresistivas y fotoresistivas (capaz que hay otras)
y mi compañero dice fuerte -:variables, ajustables, termoresistivas y fotoresistivas

El profesor, imprecionado, le pregunta -:¿cual es la diferencia entre las ajustables y variables?

pregunta capsiosa... salgo yo al rescate y le digo -:La variables estan para modificarse siempre, las ajustables son para calibrar y no tocarlas mas.

Mi compañero responde lo que le dije al pié de la letra. Para finalizar y ponerle el 10 le pregunta -: ¿según qué varian los "Termoresistores"?

mi amigo responde, claro, despues de que yo se lo dije: ¡SEGUN LA LUZ!
JAJAJAA! (todo el curso)

no es que me equivoque.... se lo hise a proposito! en ese momento lo odiaba y ahora es muy buen amigo!


----------



## Danbat (Ago 26, 2008)

Soy recientemente hobbyista, pero siempre fui de meter los dedos en el enchufe, a ver qué pasaba.

Hace como diez años tenía una cámara de fotos simple de apuntar y disparar. Estaba bastante desgastada por el uso (y recurrentes golpes) y la carcasa plástica se abría ocasionalmente. Una vez, para limpiarla después de terminar un rollo de fotos, le saco las pilas, la enciendo, apago, enciendo, gatillo fotos, activo el flash y la dejo en reposo para que descargara los capacitores (ni idea de cómo funcionaban, pero sabía que "guardaban" corriente).
Regreso varias horas después, la empiezo a desarmar y en eso toco dos contactos del impreso, siento una corriente que me pasa por todo el cuerpo, me pongo a sacudir como poseído y me caigo de traste al suelo, sin entender nada. Me temblaba la mano y me quedaron dos marquitas blancas en donde había tocado los contactos.

Fue uno de los sustos más grandes de mi vida y por muchos años no volví a tocar nada que tuviera capacitores, aunque seguí metiendo los dedos en el enchufe, a ver qué pasaba.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 7, 2008)

A mi me pasó parecido pero mas a lo mosca, despues de abrirla, sin esperar a que se descargue, toqué y me dió patada.... casi la tiro por la ventana, enseguida, pensando que ya esta descargada continuo tocando y me da otra patada... la solté y me fuí a ver tele con toda labronca...

En fin les queria contar otra; En el colegio estabamos construyendo nuestra primer fuente, despues de hacer enchastres, puentes con las pistas de cobre, desoldar  componentes y ponerlos al reves, procedo a medir mi fuente... yo estaba agachado junto a la mesa haciendo la medición, y extrañamente el valor de salida no variaba mucho... mientras media le comento a un amigo -.che, mirá esto, no varia- en eso mi amigo se acerca y mira (parado a mi lado) desde arriba. BUM! y veo que mi amigo gira y se aleja como mareado, sin decir nada, con la mano en el cuello. Mientras lo miro BUM! me doy vuelta, y veo la fuente... enseguida la apago...
Resulta que uno de los dos capacitores le pegó en el cuello y le dejó un moreton, y el otro simplemente reventó.
Desde ese dia que cualquier cosa que se enchufa a 220V, lo pruebo con una zapatilla con llave a mano y 2 metros de distancia...
Luego, le cambié los capacitores, y lo probé en mi casa... le salió un fogonazo azul de 2 cm al potenciómentro...
Hoy en día aun tengo esa fuente, y anda, pero nunca laprendo mas de 15 minutos...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 7, 2008)

ahora recuerdo la primera "luz audiritmica", estabamos con mi amigo armando el circuito, un transformador de audio, un triac, un par de resistencias. el atilugio se conectaba via transformador directamente a la potencia y de acuerdo a los pico de sonido  encendia una lampara. Bueno cuando todo estaba listo conectamos todo y alejamos unos 2mtrs la plaquetita con su lampara, estaba apollada en el piso. Pusimos el amplificador, le dimos volumen y nada, ni amagaba a prende, entonces va mi amigo a revisa el circuito y a darle un poco mas de sencibilidad, y me dice subile un poco el volumen, a lo que veo con asombro que que "funcionaba"!, tras un parde gritos de funciona funciona! mios y de ahhhhh ahhhh de mi amigo, me doy cuenta que le estaba dando tension (agarrando la corriente en mis pagos). reaccione inmediatamente y desenchufe todo. 

No paso mas del susto y nos matamos de la risa, jua jua jua. De alguna forma el loco este toco y atrabes de su cuerpo activaba el triac, y el circuito funcionaba. jua jua


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 7, 2008)

jajajajajaja... me recordaste una historia de un electricista.... resulta que esaba en una construccion colocando el cableado electrico y sin querer toco una varilla que hacia tierra, entonces se queda quieto y se voltea muy lentamente a decirle a otra persona del cuarto "Por favor... serian tan amables de quitar la corriente?" 

Resulta que la misma corriente electrica estaba evitando que soltara el cable desnudo y la varilla que estaba agarrando...


----------



## Trick21 (Oct 8, 2008)

yo tuve la gran idea de saber qeu apsa con una pila enchufada a 220? 

pero para que quedarse con 1 pila! por que no poenr 4 ! cosa que tenia esos moldes de palstico donde entran cuatro pilas AAA perfectamente...

enchufo una zapatilla y de la zapatilla dos cables que iban a las pilas... prendo al zpatilla! BOOOM! 3 pials de als 4 salieron bolando  

deje unas mancha en el piso de parke que hasta hoy no sale ¬¬... me pegue un susto....

saludos 

PD: no lo intenten


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 9, 2008)

Recuerdo en los principios de los años 90 en que trabajaba en la implementación de circuitos de alarmas y antirobos de autos en Lima Perú, mi compañero de empresa tambien era un egresado de la UNI y  tenia un volksvawen rojo donde probabamos los experimentos , yo habia desarrollado un antirobo de auto , este consistia en un delay time hecho con un 555 , si el ladron hacia un contacto directo despues de abrir una puerta al encender la alimentacion de la bateria para el arranque del coche  se iniciaba la carga de un condensador , luego de un tiempo de mas o menos 30 segundo , cuando el auto estaba ya en marcha en medio de la pista el 555 conmutaba a positivo y activaba un relay ,este relay abria el cable de la bobina de encendido con lo cual el coche se detenia en seco y no volvia a arrancar y al mismo tiempo se activaba una sirena de alarma ,para anular esto habia que introducir una clave de 4 digitos en un teclado , una vez probado en laboratorio lo instale en el auto , estaba descalibrado y el 555 daria un delay time de unos 3 minutos ,llega mi amigo y antes que le diga nada me dice . "voy a probarlo" con lo cual enciende el auto y arranca a toda velocidad , como no regresaba nos preocupamos todos , al poco rato llega una llamada de la policia ,el auto se habia detenido en medio de una autopista y habia bloqueado el transito y encima no podian apagar la sirena , llego un patrullero y como mi amigo no podia explicar q habia pasado y habia dejado sus documentos en la oficina fue llevado esposado a la comisaria y el carro remolcado con una grua , en tiempos en que no habian celulares paso bastante tiempo para solucionar esto y tuvimos que poner un abogado para que nos arregle los asuntos legales y no ser demandados por bloquear el transito y falsas alarmas , mi amigo no quiso hablarme en semanas hasta que entendió que la culpa habia sido de él por no preguntar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 9, 2008)

a mi paso algo asi como conto chico3001. me llama un vecino para que le revise un artefacto de un tubito de luz que habia colocado en la bajo mesada, para ver bien cuando se anduviera en la mesada o lavando los platos. grosssso error mio fue ir directamente a sacarle la tapa de una, sin cortar la luz, sencillamente me quede pegado, me doy vuelta y digo por favor me cortan la termica?pero por que? me dicen, bueno, es simple por que me quede pegado. no le alcanzaban las patitas a la doña pa ir a bajar la termica. ajajajaja. que habia pasado?bueno, el artefacto traia una regleta de esas de tornillos para colocar fase tierra neutro, estando el tornillo de tierra agarrado al metal del artefacto. el don que me llamo habia puesto nada fase neutro, por consiguiente tenia la fase en la mano. lo que nunca pude entender es por que no me dio una buena sacudida o algo asi, no, es el dia de hoy que no salgo de mi asombro. saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> [...]como no regresaba nos preocupamos todos , al poco rato llega una llamada de la policia ,el auto se habia detenido en medio de una autopista y habia bloqueado el transito y encima no podian apagar la sirena , llego un patrullero y como mi amigo no podia explicar q habia pasado y habia dejado sus documentos en la oficina fue llevado esposado a la comisaria y el carro remolcado con una grua , en tiempos en que no habian celulares paso bastante tiempo para solucionar esto y tuvimos que poner un abogado para que nos arregle los asuntos legales y no ser demandados por bloquear el transito y falsas alarmas , mi amigo no quiso hablarme en semanas hasta que entendió que la culpa habia sido de él por no preguntar.



   de perdida supongo que aprendio a nunca agarrar de nuevo prototipos sin preguntar antes como funcionan...    



			
				zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> a mi paso algo asi como conto chico3001. me llama un vecino para que le revise un artefacto de un tubito de luz que habia colocado en la bajo mesada, para ver bien cuando se anduviera en la mesada o lavando los platos. grosssso error mio fue ir directamente a sacarle la tapa de una, sin cortar la luz, sencillamente me quede pegado, me doy vuelta y digo por favor me cortan la termica?pero por que? me dicen, bueno, es simple por que me quede pegado. no le alcanzaban las patitas a la doña pa ir a bajar la termica. ajajajaja. que habia pasado?bueno, el artefacto traia una regleta de esas de tornillos para colocar fase tierra neutro, estando el tornillo de tierra agarrado al metal del artefacto. el don que me llamo habia puesto nada fase neutro, por consiguiente tenia la fase en la mano. lo que nunca pude entender es por que no me dio una buena sacudida o algo asi, no, es el dia de hoy que no salgo de mi asombro. saludos



Algunos niveles de corriente "Traban" los musculos, mientras que otros hacen que el musculo tenga un espasmo como si la persona hubiera sido golpeada por algo, no se que seria peor.... quedarse pegado o ser golpeado por la corriente electrica....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2008)

me imagin que habras aprendido como yo:
cuando se llega a donde un cliente lo primero es :
"me deja ver el tablero".

ahi nomas te enteras de 2 cosas:
1 >> el nivel de seguridad con el que trabajas, si tiene o no interruptor diferencial y si tiene termica ADECUADA , por que una de 32 A es KK .
2 >> si no tiene disyuntor ya le tenes que decir y ver si conseguis tu "proximo trabajo".

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2008)

quieren mi anecdota de profesion ?
es una mierda pero ahi va:

primero me meti con un ingeniero que me daba clases particulare scon COP8 de national, ese me sirvio para meterme en el mundo de esto y sacarme la dureza de un industrial sin microcontroladores .
luego , hace años aprendi el tema de los PIC con el famoso pablin (muy recomendable) , con ganas me meti y hice unos programas de prueba que yo diseñe desde el concepto hasta el funcional, todo ok, interrupciones, a/d, restes, guardar en EE , todo.
luego de eso a pensar en aplicaciones COMERCIALES ........(se escucha el viento de alaska y los grillos del artico) .
asi pasaron unos años y de tanto extrañar y ller en el foro dije :
me meto, pero con mas cariño, un amigo me hizo ver que no hay que pensar solo en $$$ , aunque cuando uno es grande......y yo no soy el que piensa en dinero, para nada.
es el    del carnicero, el hijo de    que me manda la factura de la obra social, la cuota del colegio de los hijos, la luz el gas, .....los chinos pu-tos (tengo tos) que me piden $$$ por la comida que meto en el chango , etc, etc.

en fin, para empezar mientras retomo el tema de los PIC me puse a ofrecer unos productos que tenia pendientes hace rato, ya medio diseñados , pero con otra politica:
si necesitas uno te lo hago, no te cobro diseño ni nada, lo pedis, lo tenes , a un precio razonable, como si ya lo hubiese diseñado y lo estuviese comercializadno.

y nada (de nuevo el viento artico y los grillos polares se escuchan).
reparar las placas que se rompen.
instalar equipos que se rompen, en fin.

me encuentro de nuevo con la momia que me hizo dormir hace mucho.

es asi ,a cosa, si la gente pide manzanas y bananas hace eso y vendelo.
aunque vos tengas una fruta maravillosa que es una joya, te cura el cancer, la cara de feo y la calvice es al cuete que la cultives, ........la gente es clasica: manzanas y bananas.

ya lo comprobe muchas veces cuando quise ofrecer cosas nuevas, innovadoras :
te miran con cara de raro, ..."!que decis pibe ?" .
no, poneme el que se rompio pero nuevo.

solo uno puede "meter su chiche" cuando el cliente no sabe / no le importa, solo quiere que ande (y cuesta lo mismo).

en fin, pero esta vez , aunque con menos tiempo disponible pero sin pausa voy a retomarlo, como hooby, con ayuda del dalay lama y de un amigo del foro (o varios) no me importa que no salgan aplicaciones por ahora , ya saldra.........
espero que no me gane la esclerosis.

un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2008)

aqui les va otra muestra, que uno sin darse cuenta la vive, esta es la respuesta "completa" de otro tema: 

hola, para mi el tema de la placa de programacion por puerto serie ya esta solucionada, (idem USB) :
mire en mercadolibre y la placa de programacion serie la venden por 35 $.

otro tema es lo que especificamente origino este post que es explicaciones teoricas que se puedan agregar , las cuales solo enriqueceran este foro.

Por mi parte y espero que a nadie le caiga mal tengo un concepto respecto del armado de la placa:
35 mangos ! 
hay un colega que se rompio el culo, puso toda su ilusion y ganas e inversion y mando a fabricar cientos de placas las cuales armo muy bien.
si, me diran que uds. mismos las pueden hacer y gastan en total 15$ , un conector serie + unos pocos componentes , + la placa que usan un pedazo de una que tienen.
por eso digo que siempre los gremios mismos son RATONES en lo que saben .
cuando uds. fabriquen su producto querran venderlo, no ?
que se los compren , no ? 

bueno, yo trabajo en lo mio, y mi ilusion, y espero que mis diseños me dejen esa $$$ que quiero y necesito.
placas de programacion voy a necesitar solo : UNA .
la placa de programacion la hizo otro, yo le compro a ese otro, por que es un colega, por que por la diferencia de $$ me conviene , por que me esta dando todo lo que aprendio y saco por unos pocos mangos.

sin darnos cuenta somos un pais raton, y como nosotros ratoneamos asi los demas ratonean lo nuesto y despues nos quejamos.

otra cosa muy distinta es APRENDER , eso si me parece rebien querer hacerlo y querer conseguir, comprender las cosas, saber como funciona.

si queremos laburo tiene que haber movimiento, comercializacion , no ratonaje .
hacer las placas, practicar.....hay...miles de diseños que nos haran ensuciarnos los dedos con percloruro y contar agujeritos con el taladro hasta el fastidio, ademas de falopearnos con la resina del estaño (alguno podria hacer un estaño con olor a sahumerio , no ?) .

en fin, les estoy solo pasando mi opinion, por favor no lo tomern a mal.

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 10, 2008)

No entendi...  

Yo tengo un tope de compra, $20, si sale menos de eso lo compro. si no, trato de hacerlo yo (mejorado, jejeje).

Suponte un EJ: Un detector de Control Remoto. cuesta $30, cualquiera lo hubiera comprado ( Service) pero iiiooooo no. Arme uno, 7 metros de alcance, salida de audio, con parlantito incorporado, a 220v no a pilas, en una Herrrmosisima cajita que aloja una lampara de 40w, la cual se prende al ritmo de la mod. del control, con un frente de acrilico blanco que tiene escrito en contac REMOTE TEST.  Un chiche jajaja por $30 de materiales y como $500 de mano de obra mia jajajaja.

Me parece que no es cuestion de ser raton, (que los hay los hay), sino mas bien de pensar que a las cosas siempre se las puede mejorar, y si tenes los conocimientos, y la habilidad, yo por mi parte lo hago "Personalizado".

Tambien esta el estudiante o aficionado, para el cual todo es una practica y una oportunidad de adquirir experiencia. Desdearmar  el cable de Audio y video, que comprado sale $1.5 y armarlo te cuesta $10. 

Ja ja ja, en fin. la culpa la tienen los chinos  

Che un programador usb me lo quieren vender $200 el mas barato.

Si queres hacer plata, sin meter la mano en el bolsillo de alguien, tenes que cambiar el rumbo de tus desarrollos, lo que siempre dio y dara son . SEXO, DROGA, ROCK AND ROLL.  

PD: no me den mucha bola, que recien vengo de joda y tengo FERNET EXCEEDED.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Si queres hacer plata, sin meter la mano en el bolsillo de alguien, tenes que cambiar el rumbo de tus desarrollos, lo que siempre dio y dara son . *Palabra Censurada*, DROGA, ROCK AND ROLL.



hla karapalida, viste que si pones la palabra s e x o te aparece palabra censurada ?  podes poner chacon o Vergamota que no pasa naranja.......sera por que uno es un apellido y el otro una fruta ?  


respecto de meterle la mano en el bolsillo a alguien te dire que estas en algo errado.
ese alguien debe querer el mismo abrir su bolsillo, o acaso tu arreglas gratis, diseñas gratis ? solucionas problemas gratis?
es cosa de libre comercio, trueque o como quieras llamarlo.
yo opino que si necesito un programador que no se hacerlo por que no he dedicado tiempo a investigar en el es por que estoy con trabajo, trabajo rentable.
otro señor dedico tiempo a hacer el programador y encima me da en un CD o en un rollo de papel higienico un monton de soluciones y explicaciones.
para mi vale mi tiempo , tengo 120 años y no se cuanto mas me queda.
mi trabajo , si no estoy como un vulgar y feliz hoobista me debe rendir y mucho mas que desviarme por un programador el cual hare 1 (uno).

ahora si no necesito ese programador por que no estoy en nimngun proyecto..............ni lo hago......fernet + cola + cola   

PD: una de las colas es la gaseosa, la otra no


----------



## asherar (Oct 30, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ... Suponte un EJ: Un detector de Control Remoto. cuesta $30, cualquiera lo hubiera comprado ( Service) pero iiiooooo no. Arme uno, 7 metros de alcance, salida de audio, con parlantito incorporado, a 220v no a pilas, en una Herrrmosisima cajita que aloja una lampara de 40w, la cual se prende al ritmo de la mod. del control, con un frente de acrilico blanco que tiene escrito en contac REMOTE TEST.  Un chiche jajaja por $30 de materiales y como $500 de mano de obra mia jajajaja.
> ...


Ja, ja, solo te faltó la palanca al piso !


----------



## menduco (Nov 3, 2008)

Yo tengo una anecdota que es increible, sucedio cuando hice mi primer circuito electronico, fuen en el taller de la secundaria.Resulta que teniamos una materia que nos enseñaban electronica y haciamos circuitos,yo decidi hacer un regulador de tension,bueno dibujo el diagrama voy a la electronica compro los materiales hasta ahi todo perfecto,llega el dia en q tengo q montar todo.dibujo el diagrama en el pertinac habia que meterlo en el percloruro ferrico(yo ni idea de como hacerlo asi q lo mande con la plaqueta de un amigo) hasta ahi todo iba mas o menos bien. Agarro una resistencia y la fui a soldar a la plaqueta(en mi vida habia agarrado un soldador y estaño) no se soldaba(la pucha q le pasa a esto) agarro otro soldador....tampoco se soldaba,en vez de soldar la resistencia agarre el BT137 tampoco podia soldarlo y me puse como loco y empece a insultar como loco hasta q vino un compañero mio y me dice pedazo de pelot... lo queres soldar del lado q no tiene cobre! jajajaj no sabia donde meterme....para colmo le dije uhhhh  yo los puse asi porque quedaba mas bonito jajaja y se me rieron por el resto del año jajaja

tengo un par largo de anecdotas mas jojojooooooojo


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2008)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> lo queres soldar del lado q no tiene cobre!



Bueeeno... al menos no agarraste el cautin del lado equivocado como un cuate...    creo que aun tiene la marca en su mano...


----------



## Julio Cesar12 (Nov 4, 2008)

Una anecdota cuando estabamos en clase de pic en nuestro primer semestre en la universidad nos pidieron un proyecto en equipo pues apenas estabamos aprendiendo como programar, bueno la cuestion es que queriamos hacer un baston para siegos con un sensor de aproximidad cuando el baston fuera a chocar sonara o bien tambien vibrara pero un compañero queria que se prendieran un indicador como unos led, lo que no entendia que era para ciegos y como iva a ver que iva a chocar, bueno fue la carilla del la clase


----------



## Adán González (Nov 21, 2008)

Saludos, 
     En una ocasion tuve bajo mi responsabilidad evaluar a un grupo de tecnicos para ubicarlos en un nivel determinado por la pueba escrita que elaboré. Todo transcurrió como de costumbre hasta que empecé a leer las puebas concluídas y en la sección donde se pretendía establecer el nivel de conocimientos básicos sobre: mallas, redes y nodos encontre el siguiente texto: "Los mayas era una tribu que existió en al peninsula de Yucatán.......etc, etc, etc....


----------



## boximil1 (Nov 21, 2008)

se le dice : cultura general a eso .......


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 22, 2008)

Ese de los mayas se pasó, a parte de mallas, no supo diferenciar


----------



## asherar (Nov 23, 2008)

Una vez, en clase de consulta de Física II, delante mío alguien preguntó por qué una resistencia podía 
calentar más en una punta que en la otra. El ayudante le contestó que "porque esa punta estaba conectada al positivo y entonces tenía mayor potencial" ...
Lo peor es que ese ayudante también trabajaba en investigación, en un tema de metalúrgica donde 
normalmente usan arrollamientos resistivos para fundir metal.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Nov 24, 2008)

Amigos ..estando en el cumoleaños de un primo de 5 años mi tia me pide instalar una luz para iluminar el esenario de los titers y payasos que animarian el cumpleaños ..presto tomo una escala ,me encaramo y mi tia me pasa una lampara de esas usaditas .la cual amarro a una viga del techo ...luego la pido que la conecte ......con lo cual siento que los electrones hechos un cardumen se agrupaban para entrar en mi cuerpo ....en esto le grito a mi tia que desconectara y la sorpresa fue tal cuando escucho que mi voz salio como si fuera una ardilla o como si aspirara helio ..........risa generalizada .......bueno saque mas risas que los payasos y los titeres ..y el cambio de rropa interior

La suete fue que mi tia capto que no era una broma y desconecto de inmediato


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

(espero no estar saliendo de reglamento)
.
.
.
yoangel, sos mi diodo que ilumina mi vida !


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 7, 2008)

Una vez quise comprar dos controladores de motores paso a paso. Son los A3967.

Ocurre que en una tienda semi on-line, no tenían eso dentro de sus catálogos, y les indiqué que yo quería tener esa pieza. Me dijieron que ningún problema, que igual me la podían conseguir.

La cosa es que esa pieza cuesta como 2 dólares. A esa tienda le escribí un mail diciendo:

"Estmados Sres. bla bla bla, quiero 2 (DOS) circuitos integrados A3967. Necesito que me hagan una cotización para ello" Nótese que ese "2" está con número y palabra.
Rápidamente me contestan con que no hay problemas en que me lo traigan a Chile (soy de Chile), y me dicen que el precio total es de $5000 Pesos (lo que equivale a 6 o 7 dólares). Esta tienda está en otra ciudad, no en la que vivo, asique para mi era crítico hacer viajes demás. Además me dijieron que en 15 días me la iban a tener.

Bueno, yo pensé que los $5000 pesos deben valer en total los dos, bueno, e hice un pago on-line. Derrepente me llega un mail donde me dicen "ya puede venir a retirarlo". Waah? Bien!

Fui a esa ciudad donde está esa tienda, y hablo con el vendedor que me atendió por mail. Pero curiosamente este me queda mirando, y me dice que no sabe de qué le estoy hablando. Le explico todo denuevo, y me dice entonces:
Vendedor: "Noo... aqui no ha llegado nada!"
Yo: Quee? "Pero si Ud. me mandó un mail diciendo que ya podía retirarlo"
Vendedor "Noooo, de qué me habla?"
Yo me metí a su computador para mostrarle en su cara que el me había mandado ese mail. Resultó que allí estaba. El vendedor quedó Plop!

Ahora la mejor parte: este saco de brebas me hizo una cotización por UNA SOLA PIEZA, y yo pensando que eran dos, pagué feliz. Resulta que este pastel de bosta hizo también un pedido por UNA SOLA PIEZA, y que yo tendría que esperar OTRA SEMANA MAS hasta que llegue la segunda. Además entonces yo tenía que pagar la segunda también, obviamente.

Me limité a no insultarlo públicamente frente a los demás clientes y vendedores, pero si se me hincharon los brazos. Lo que pasa es que todo eso también tuvo consecuencias fatales, ya que me retrasó todo el proyecto, no alcancé a terminarlo a tiempo y bla bla.

Y saben qué es LO MEJOR DE ESTA HISTORIA?
Esque cuando al fin tuve las piezas en mis manos, las soldé, y probé el circuito. *Y lo primero que pasa es que uno de los dos integrados me explota en la cara, chisporroteando y humeando humo gris!!!!!!! A LA MMM!!! con mi proyecto!!!!*

Tremendo texto que les escribí... sorry.
Saludos!


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 7, 2008)

Una vez en física, era cosa de armar un motor, compuesto por un solo imán y una bobina. No sé cuál era el nombre del motor. Yo sabía que iba a ser el unico del curso que iba a lograr que su motor gire.   

Y entonces, armé un rotor que se componía de la bobina, pero gigantezco de grande. (También disponía de una fuente de alimentación grande y un imán grande). Lo que pasaba es que yo no sabía calcular bobinas y las hacía al ojo. Bueno, pero esta bobina lo unico que hacía era calentarse fuertemente, y consumir una cantidad de Amp impresionante!

Fui donde otro profesor de física para preguntarle lo que pasaba, más bien, para que al fin alguien me enseñara a calcular una bobina. Le mostré el rotor que armé... y me dijo claramente plaf:

*Lo que hiciste ahí, nunca va a ser un motor. Lo que armaste es una ESTUFA.*

Jajajajajaja!

Plop!

La noche anterior a la presentación hice una bobina de alambre fino y hartas vueltas, y chica. El motor gue el unico que giró en todo mi curso. Y me saqué el unico 7 del curso también.


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 7, 2008)

Cuando estaba en el colegio, en mi sala habían unas lámparas tiradas al fondo.

Por qué están tiradas allí?

Bueno, para averiguar la veracidad de mi sospecha, comencé a desarmarla para ver como la hicieron. *Y en el interruptor, lo que hicieron, es pelar ambos cables, fase y neutro, atornillarlos al mismo contacto de entrada del interruptor, y lo mismo con los cables que salían del interruptor.

Tremendo cortocircuito!!! HAHAHAHA que ignorancia por Dios!*


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 7, 2008)

Hola denuevo, no sé qué tan legal es esto de hacer una respuesta nueva por cada anécdota, pero bueno, qué tiene de tan malo?

Un amigo estaba jugando con la línea telefónica, y tenía que unir temporalmente un cable de telefonos con otro. Pero le dio flojera de unir los cables como corresponde (atornillarlos o algo...) y le dijo a su hermanito que llame a esa línea (que tenía en sus manos), porque eso era lo que necesitaba para probar un circuito que hizo... me imagino que es un detector de llamadas.

Mientras "sonaba" la línea, mi amigo como que se contrajo y quedó saltando en la silla, dándose la corriente con los cables que tocaba con las manos, jajajajaja.


Otra anécdota:
He he dado la corriente en la cabeza, Ouch!, pero nisiquiera eso me dejó tan loco como una vez que me electrocuté, de la típica manera: Estás atornillando un tornillo por el cual pasa electricidad, con un desatornillador que no está aislado hasta la punta. Y lo típico es que con el dedo tocas el vástago y TRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
Después de soltarme, me sentí como si alguien me hubiese pegado con un palo en la cabeza por atrás, y realmente me dí la vuelta para ver si era cierto! pero no. El brazo me quedó tiritando todo el día, terrible.

Típico es que cuando chico metes una ampolleta de 12V al enchfe de 220... el cuetazo es inminente.

Una vez me explotó un condensador de 1000uF y 25V en la cara. Quedó como un cerpentín desenrrollado, y en el techo de mi pieza y encima del Protoboard quedó pegado algo como una mermelada... me contaron después que eso era parte del material aislante del condensador. Imagínense lo que costó explicarle a mi mamá de dónde venía esa mermelada, que quedó salpicada en todo el cielo.

Una vez mi hermano chico fue tan criminal, que molió resistencas con un moledor de pimienta y le echó lo molido al azúcar en la cocina... pero nadie notó nada. (como que no tiene sabor eso).

Cuando abres un aparato electrónico y los tornillos no ceden o se giran (tan típico), te levantas y dices "Por la razón o por la fuerza!". En seguida buscas un martillo para abrir el aparato a martillazo limpio (a veces destruyendo el contenido también, dejándolo completamente inservible).

Talvez mañana se me ocurran más anécdotas.


----------



## jorger (Dic 8, 2008)

Ya que estoy os cuento la mia   .
Todo empezó cuando desarmé un radiocassette,al que le quité una parte que era algo así como un contador digital (de sólo un dígito) y funcionaba,claro.
Pues llego un día,aburrido,y tenía por ahí un motor brushless rebobinado con sólo dos terminales,sin electrónica ni nada (era un ventilador de pc).
Pues bien,empiezo a hacer conexiones raras con el ventilador y el driver del contador (todo alimentado a x tension que no recuerdo),le doy un empujoncito al ventilador y,ala! el ventilador está girando!
jajaja aquello parecía un ventilador por back emf 
En serio,me quedé con una cara...lol
Todo esto pasó hace varios años,entonces hacía unas burradas que pa que os voy a contar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2008)

Hace unos (Muchos) años en plena época de la dictadura en Argentina yo trabajaba para una subsidiaria SNCF (Ferrocarriles del Estado Francés) en la instalación de un sistema de señalamiento automático para ferrocarril.
La instalación estaba terminada y funcionando en período de garantía, un día aparece una falla en un sector de vías, al verificarse el por que del problema se detectó un cortocircuito en uno de los cables subterráneos de la instalación.
Se procedió a medir la resistencia desde ambos extremos del cable para calcular el sitio aproximado del corto, con el calculo estimado fuimos al lugar calculado y comenzamos una inspección visual del recorrido buscando algo anormal, cuando encontramos cuevas de ratas en el sitio se decidió comenzar a excavar en ese lugar (A las ratas les encantaba comerse esos cables).
Cuando llegamos al cable encontramos la calavera de una rata (Muy muerta ella) con los diente hincados en el cable, había roído la cubierta externa de PVC, el film de aluminio, la segunda capa de PVC y por último el aislante de uno de los conductores, ese fue el fin de la rata.

Todavía esta no es la anécdota.

A todo esto el ferrocarril funcionaba "como podía" debido a la falta de señalización en ese tramo, la orden era "ARREGLARLO" a cualquier costo.
Cuando los obreros terminaron de limpiar la zona (Poso) para poder empalmar el tramo de cable arruinado eran aproximadamente las 3 de la madrugada, nosotros trabajando dentro del poso, junto a las vías del ferrocarril.
En ese momento aparece un helicóptero con ese bonito reflector de muchos kW que se ve en las películas de persecuciones enfocándonos y apuntándonos con una ametralladora antiaérea acompañado varios camiones del ejército con soldados armados como para 2 guerras

La gracia de la anécdota es que preguntaron que estábamos haciendo allí *antes* y no *después* de disparar (Cosa habitual en esa época)

Cuando algún vecino vio gente haciendo un poso junto a las vías y comunicándose con handy´s pensó que estábamos por hacer explotar algún tren y llamo a la policía.

Después de verificar la documentación personal, permisos de trabajo, despertar al presidente del ferrocarril para constatar todo y tenernos más de 1:30 h tirados acostados sobres las piedras, nos dejaron continuar con la reparación.

Las disculpas del caso todavía las estoy esperando.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

que epoca de mierda fogonazo........y que susto me imagino, ademas de la bronca.

es increible.....y hoy ...quien sabe como andamos ?

yo estoy cerca de once, y cada 2 por 3 no se por que descarrila , y hace un par de meses me paso algo curioso: me vino un tipo, un señor mayor que decia ser de no se que empresa de ferrocarriles que queria hacer 50 equipos como el que me traia:

un gabinete con un transformador con muchas derivaciones, que se selleccionaba la salida con roscas tipo martiposa (como las soldadoras electricas) y una placa que tenia solo un puente de diodos y capacitores.........
todo estaba hecho merda, quemado , el transformador y la placa se quemo toda por un corto........

conclusiones:

1 --- el tipo era un rata, queria hacer una a, arreglar esa (le dije que se hacia nueva) , le dije de mejorarla , que con pocas cosas se mejoraba (un fusible no sabia que era) .

2 -- al parecer era para algo de la iluminacion de algo de las vias, señales supongo, segun la longitud d elos cables tendre una caida de tension por eso seleccionan que tension manda la fuente.

3 -- le dieron *eso a ese* para que se ocupe .............si era de verdad de luces de señalizacion de algo de trenes es lamentable........hoy deben estar comiendose a las ratas cuando estan en forma.

HOY..luego de tanto que se paso ya ..........que triste esa epoca y que triste esta a veces.

PD: el viejo no volvio mas........creo que pregunto precio por cantidad para ver cuanto era lo minimo que podia costar, pero en verdad queria hacer una..........era solo mirar eso y ver que lo reemplaza cualquiera ........no se que clase de gente esta trabajando hoy dia en donde sea que trabajaba ese hombre.

saludos


----------



## santiago (Dic 8, 2008)

una anecdota de tantas que tengo

mi primer amplificador tenia como 12 años jaja, luego de revisar todo, conecte la fuente de alimentacion, empece a medir salidas de parlantes, voltages de entrada etc etc
al no funcionar, empece a hacer una inspeccion visual, y nse por que casualidad se le ocurre al señor capacitor de 4700 uf 63 explotar entre mis 2 ojos
todavia tengo la marca
creo que a muchos le ha pasado

otra anecdota fue cuando estaba desarmando un piston neumatico, le saque la tapa que impide que al accionarlo el piston salga como un balaso calibre 50 jaja
y se me dio por disparar, la cosa es qeu le largue como 150 libras de aire a presion de golpe por una solenoide y justo pasaba mi vieja , el vastago se clavo en el porton nuevo puesto hacia ya 2 dias y a 50cm de la pierna de mi vieja, lo siguiente fue una semana sin salir a ningun lado jajaja ops:  ops: 

un dia estaba mirando una pelicula muyyyy embobado ( lease estupidizado , imnotizado) y agarre involuntariamente un capuchon de birome y lo empeze a merder, al rato nose por que casualidad de la vida manote el cablesito de la radio, (el que conecta la radio a 220) cuando lo empeze a morder no paso nada, (calculen el nivel de embobamiento)y despues senti como si tendria acido e mi boca, salta el disyuntor, volvi a la tierra y no comi por una semana jajaja

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 8, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> un dia estaba mirando una pelicula muyyyy embobado ( lease estupidizado , imnotizado) y agarre involuntariamente un capuchon de birome y lo empeze a merder, al rato nose por que casualidad de la vida manote el cablesito de la radio, (el que conecta la radio a 220) cuando lo empeze a morder no paso nada, (calculen el nivel de embobamiento)y despues senti como si tendria acido e mi boca, salta el disyuntor, volvi a la tierra y no comi por una semana jajaja



Ja ja no me quiero imaginar de que tipo de pelicula estamos hablando...   
Casi quedas como la rata de Fogonazo!


----------



## santiago (Dic 8, 2008)




----------



## ElVale (Dic 9, 2008)

santixman: uy pudiste haber quedado ciego con esa vaina tan caliente


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 9, 2008)

haha santixman, exactamente lo que te paso a ti con el cpacitor entre tus ojos me paso ami en la secundaria, estaba con un amplificador con el tda2030 que no tenia salida y bum.! salen pedasos de un capacitor de 2200 uf 30v, me jure jamas volver a hacer algo de electronica, pero falle a mi juramento como a los 30 minutos hehehehe


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 9, 2008)

esta no me a van a creer pero se los juro por dios santo,
en la universidad en la que estoy (itmaz) ya estamos en el 5º semestre QUINTO.! 
ya paso bastante desde que empesamos la carrera y sale una amiga con la "jalada" del semestre:

Llego yo al taller y la veo peliando con una tarjeta de una tv, y me dice:

Ten te regalo este  " chupon " (estractor de soldaduras) por que no sirve.

 yo lo agarro y me lo pongo en la mano y y le pico y sorpresa.! hace succion perfectamente en mi piel, y me quede,,, a cabron?
no que no sirve - le dije yo -
y terca que me decia que no servia,
me lo quita de las manos y me dice: mira.!
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajaja empese a soltar carcajadas en el taller, tanto que me sacaron por que no podia soportar la risa, 
resulta, jjajajajajajaja nomas me acuerdo y me da risa =D, que le ponia el cautin con la mano derecha bieeen caliente de 40W a los puntos de soldadura de la tarjeta, dejaba el cautin en la base, tomaba el extractor y le "chupaba" 
mira, no chupa nada... no sirve esta cosa....
hahajahahajaaaa
en el transcurso que dejaba el cautin y agarraba el estractor y le picaba, pasavan como 4 segundos....

Como se le ocurre?  jejejeje me dio muuucha risa... esta en la universidad, en la ingenieria en electronica, a mitad de la carrera y no sabe utilizar el extractor de soldadura


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 9, 2008)

Una magistral fue hace como 4 años aprox, en donde por falta de experiencia en seguridad electrica, empezé a ajustar unos fusibles de protección para unos relés de estado solido que controlaban la temperatura en unos rodillos de estiramiento para fibras textiles sinteticas, a que voy:  que por hacerle caso al personal de producción (que siempre quieren que les arreglen las cosas sin apagar la máquinas para evitar tiempos muertos :x  :x ) y a costa de mi mano (que casi se me quema) , cuando empecé a asegurar el portafusibles que tenía tension de 254V con respecto a neutro lo hice con un destonillador sin aislar y haciendo bastante fuerza el destornillador hizo contacto con una lamina ( es decir se me resbaló ) y PUAF!    de un destornillador de 20 cm de largo, quedó de tan solo como 3 Cm (si señores el resto se fundió a modo de soldadura de arco), la mano me quedó con un tizne negro brillante y parte del antebrazo derecho también, quede mirando todo a mi alrededor rojo durante dos días y la sección de multifilamento textil queda por fuera por que en la subestación se disparo un breaker de 800 amperios.   Despúes de eso aprendí muy bien la lección de NO correr riesgos innecesarios por cuestiones de producción además que hoy en día le meto la mano a variadores de frecuencia en media tensión y ahi si quedaría como un pedazo de carne chamuscada jejeje. Y no estaría vivo para contarles la anecdota!

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Dic 10, 2008)

ElVale dijo:
			
		

> santixman: uy pudiste haber quedado ciego con esa vaina tan caliente



me hizo acordar los dias de caza con la escopeta, el mismo estruendo, la misma fuerza, pero en mi frente
ops: 



			
				luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> haha santixman, exactamente lo que te paso a ti con el cpacitor entre tus ojos me paso ami en la secundaria, estaba con un amplificador con el tda2030 que no tenia salida y bum.! salen pedasos de un capacitor de 2200 uf 30v, me jure jamas volver a hacer algo de electronica, pero falle a mi juramento como a los 30 minutos hehehehe



cuantas veces hice ese juramento   

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2008)

me imagino que de estas "anecdotas" sacan conclusiones ....no ?
por que imagino que la cosa no es solo reirse , y mas para los nuevos.

un tema imprtante antes de meter mano en algun lugar "industrial".electrico , o de potencia es:

1 -- como han dicho cortar la energia, no solo para trabajar sin corriente , no........tambien para ver si la llave que "dicen que corta" de verdad corta. y esto es en referencia al punto 2:

2 --- e sMUY IMPORTANTE hecharse un paseo por el lugar antes de comenzar a trabajar, ademas de conocer a la gente y saber asi si son piolas o son unos inutiles es muy importante CONOCER EL TABLERO DE PROTECCION ........a luis le salto una PIA de 800 amper ...........por algo fue.

no sea que "DESPUES" del accidente vayan a mirar y vean que el tablero esta compuesto de 3 fusibles goliath reforzados y llenos de telarañas.......o solo hay en la entrada NH01 de 200 amper .........en vez de haber un ID y PIAS (llaves termicas) de valores razonables.
o peor.........por que puede pasar......:
esa maquina estaba directa.......para no pasar por el medidor , para "ahorrar luz"   , directa de la calle o sea antes del medidor en una conexion clandestina, por eso no querian cortar la luz.........


luego , cuando uno de verdad sabe donde esta metido , recien ahi se pone a trabajar de la forma adecuada.

saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 12, 2008)

Aqui una foto del condensador que me explotó en la cara, y donde tuve que explicarle a mi mamá qué era esa mermelada que quedó pegada en el techo...

No sé como hacer que aparezca aqui mismo sin que todos tengan que bajarla, a ver si resulta.


Y Bien, un consejo que puede salvar: si por casualidad llegan a un conductor eléctrico y no saben si tiene corriente, y además no hay posibilidad de cortar la corriente, ni tampoco tienen medidor (téster), o sea, que no queda otra que probar tocando... entonces el consejo es: toquen, pero con la contrapalma de la mano (mano por detrás), por que si lo hacen con la palma, se les cerrarán los músculos de los dedos, lo que hará que se afirmen con fuerza al conductor y se mueran fritos.
De la manera que les digo, recibirán una buena patada, pero nunca se quedarán agarrados.
Gracias a Dios no he tenido que tener esa experiencia todavía.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 14, 2008)

ELIUSM dijo:
			
		

> Aqui una foto del condensador que me explotó en la cara, y donde tuve que explicarle a mi mamá qué era esa mermelada que quedó pegada en el techo...



Bonita escultura de arte moderno.....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Dic 15, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> me imagino que de estas "anecdotas" sacan conclusiones ....no ?
> por que imagino que la cosa no es solo reirse , y mas para los nuevos.
> 
> un tema imprtante antes de meter mano en algun lugar "industrial".electrico , o de potencia es:
> ...




Lo Chistoso de todo es que se salto ese breaker por que ahi estaban pegadas 3 máquinas más, y la empresa tenía subestación propia como de 8 Mw.

Por eso digo que no tenía conocimientos en seguridad electrica!

Y como dice fernando estas son lecciones aprendidas saludos!


----------



## jorger (Dic 18, 2008)

Aquí les va otra,pasó justamente esta mañana:

Estábamos todos en clase de matemáticas,viendo una peli (no dimos clase normal por el tema de la navidad y tal)
Pues bien,saco del bolsillo 3 piezas cilíndricas metálicas,con dor rodamientos...
Vale,pues me ve un compañero con eso y me dice:
-A ver?! déjamelo.
Se lo dejo ,lo mira un poco y dice:
- * No sé si este ''transitor'' valdrá para lo de tecnología. *   jajajaja anda que no pude reírme ni nada jajaja,confundir piezas cilíndricas con un transistor , esto es lo que pasa cuando uno se apunta a tecnología sin tener ni puñetera idea de electrónica   (aquí en 4º es optativa) .

Un saludo


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 18, 2008)

Y con rodamientos y cosas, se me ocurre aconsejarles que no usen rodamientos como conexión eléctrica entre rotor y estator. Una vez lo hice, sabiendo perfectamente lo que me podía pasar; lo hice igual. Y tal cual, lo que ocurrió fue lo que pensé:
Se me pegaron los rodamientos.

Eso es porque entre la pista de las bolitas y las bolitas hubieron chispas que corroyeron y pegaron ambas piezas metálicas. Si no llega a ocurrir esto, al menos los rodamientos quedan bien dañados o erosionados.

No usar con ese fin. Por eso es que nunca lo han visto en sus vidas.

----

Eso de hacérselas de técnico sin saber una, es típico, jaja, y por eso quedan en ridículo.

Con eso les cuento una historia que se me ocurre, que no es tan tecnológica, pero chistosa igual. Resulta que en un colegio había un alumno bien bueno en física, y una alumna que le copiaba todo en las pruebas, y ponía además, de su propia cosecha. Resulta que por eso, ella sale ganadora (por notas), con 1er lugar del premio de física. Y bien, hubo una olimpíada de física entonces ........ y CHANN! Se descubre todo y ella hizo el ridículo más grande del mundo.

Saludos!


----------



## pic-man (Dic 18, 2008)

Una anecdota sobre seguridad. Hace tiempo estaba en el laboratorio de electricidad, estabamos trabajando con fuentes trifasicas armando unos circuitos de prueba. Ya habiamos comenzado la practica y el profesor nos dijo "No conecten nada hasta que yo les revise el circuito, estamos trabajando con mucho amperaje y un error LES PUEDE COSTAR UN MANO!" y justo cuando termino de decir eso salio un chispazo de una de las mesas de trabajo, un despistado hizo corto pero no paso a mayores, y no se perdio ninguna mano y ningun dedo. Lo unico que paso fue que el profesor lo expulso del laboratorio y lo suspendio ese semestre.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2008)

ese profesor es medio pelotudo.

no se que es lo que usan como carga pero existen infinidad de protecciones como para que nada de nada pase , de nada por nada dividido nada.

no se como seran ahora los talleres pero en mi epoca y eso que se dice que mi epoca era buena ......de las ENET o escuelas industriales.
y buehh...... el lugar es un reflejo de la persona y los profesores se la daban de genios solo por que no tenian con quien competir, si a su lado solo habia alumnos que sabian menos que ellos.


----------



## santiago (Dic 18, 2008)

claro, en mi escuela un profesor creia que un banco corrector de potencia , era un transformador   , y yo le vine a discutir que estoy metido desde los 8 años, recorriendo empresas industrias, frigorificos, etc , etc, por esto me decidi por electronica, y gracias a dios ahora en 4to año tenemos plc y me va a servir mucho, jajaja 

saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 19, 2008)

Uh bueno, también opino que ese profesor no actuó bien al echar a este alumno.

Estabamos en el laboratorio de alta tensión de mi U, y para cualquier problema existe un botón rojo que apaga todo el edificio: el departamento de electricidad, electrónica e informática se quedan sin luz, imagínense que embarrada.

Y justo pasó que un compañero se apoyó sin querer, y apretó el botón. Todavía nadie se había percatado, hasta que entró un tipo corriendo y gritando:

*QUIEN APRETÓ EL BOTON ROJO????*

Mansa... y cuando los electrónicos vienen a dárselas de no sé qué, creyendose mejores y más que los eléctricos, les decimos que tengan cuidado, que si nos picamos los dejamos sin luz (todos saben que es gracias al botón rojo o a un buen cortocircuito). Y bien, quedan sin nada que hacer. Si ya le tienen miendo a 1A ... jajajajaja
Uuuuh! o un sobrevoltaje?  Se les quema TOODO

Ya, saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 19, 2008)

JAJAJAJA miedo a 1A, jajajajaajaja

Por eso es que al final de la carrera me voy por Potencia, para mi todo es exagerado, estaba pensando en construir una fuente de minimo 30A de 24volt, 16volt y 12volt, pero no me he incentivado todavia y que aun estoy en pleno proceso de electricidad!

Pues en cuanto a mi experiencia les cuento que cuando era niño a eso de los 12 años (tengo 18) trate de hacer un apagador para una lampara de 110volt directa de la toma de la casa y entonces cuando voy a colocar los cables en el swiche (encendedor), los coloque: fase en uno y neutro en el otro, cuando pase el swiche hizo corto y se fue la electricidad en la casa JAJAJAJAJAJAJA, hoy dia ya se como se hace jajajaja

Vino mi abuelo y me echo un regaño de la puta madre JAJAJAJA, NO SE ME OLVIDA MAS NUUUNCA


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2008)

ELIUSM : 

mira estimado colega, para empezar existe algo que se llama ZONIFICAR asi que si pusieron un boton rojo que corta TOODO ..........eso ni un electricista lo hace  , no se que universidad es esa.
es mas ....aunque tengan al go de logica en ese boton rojo por seguridad  UN boton rojo !!!!!!!!!,  
espero que la urgencia no se de del otro lado del edificio   

respecto de el tema de electronicos y electricistas, yo me dedico en mi trabajo en un 80 % a electricidad, y doy gracias a Dios que estudie electronica que me dio una capacida dde analisis mucho mayor y lo noto.......y mucho.
Los electricistas..............es otra cosa.
ojo, los electronicos te dire que tienen falencias por otro lado , pero no es cosa de andar ventilandolo .

pero para capacidad de analisis, y creatividad ,........si...riete de los electronicos.
riete si quieres.

que los electricos solo saben aprenderse las normas y firmar, pero les corren un poquitin los papeles y son RENULOS , lo he visto en argentina y en españa tambien .

saben poner un portalamparas, una termica, tirar cables .........y encima discuten acerca de como hacerlo como si hablasen de algo de ingenieria.
electricidad ES UNA BOLUDEZ , encima hay reglamentaciones aqui y alla de como hacer las cosas ...........y encima discuten como hacerlo.
son nulos, les ponen normas y encima se equivocan.

por que no entras aqu solamente :

*www.forosdeelectronica.com*

mira en 

*ultimos temas* 

y vas a ver solo una punta de las cosas que estudian, investigan  , analizan DESARROLLAN los electronicos........te aseguro que lo que da miedo en la electricidad es LOS ELECTRICOS , que tienen unos aires que solo ellos se los creen .
y reza............reza por que los electronicos en general no se aviven, no se den cuenta que trabajando como electricistas pueden ganar mas que como electronicos y rompiendose menos  la cabeza.
por que te aseguro algo 
y no es verso

un electronico puede pasar a ser electricista con poco esfuerzo.
pero un electrico para ser electronico ...........creo que le seria mas facil parir una cria de elefante   



te mando un saludo y se feliz


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 20, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> saben poner un portalamparas, una termica, tirar cables .........y encima discuten acerca de como hacerlo como si hablasen de algo de ingenieria.
> electricidad ES UNA BOLUDEZ , encima hay reglamentaciones aqui y alla de como hacer las cosas ...........y encima discuten como hacerlo.
> son nulos, les ponen normas y encima se equivocan.



Me parece que estas simplificando demasiado.

Una cosa es tirar termicas y portalamparas y otra hacer tendidos de redes de alta.

Vos estas simplificando un ing electrico a los trabajos de electricidad que hace mi portero (mal porsupuesto).

Y estas diciendo que todo electronico es un diseñador de puta madre que inventa todo. Y normas tambien tienen, aunque no estan tan atados porque con 5V no freis a nadie. Aun asi pasan accidentes por no observar normas.

Te vas un toke de mambo, con todo respeto.

Cada profesion es respetable y en cada una hay gente que sabe y gente que no.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 20, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que estas simplificando demasiado.
> 
> Una cosa es tirar termicas y portalamparas y otra hacer tendidos de redes de alta.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, fernandob tenés mucho desconocimiento sobre la carrera de Ing. Eléctrica y sobre su área de trabajo. No deberías escribir esas cosas ya que se prestan a "forobardo".



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> un electronico puede pasar a ser electricista con poco esfuerzo.
> pero un electrico para ser electronico ...........creo que le seria mas facil parir una cria de elefante



Ni hablar de este comentario.. una generalidad muy absurda y sin ningún sentido... 

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 20, 2008)

Uh, bueno, mi intención aquí no era dejar la embarrada.

Bueno, digamos igual que los electricistas saben mucho más sobre motores eléctricos... es algo bastante más complejo que lo que vemos a diario. Pero un electrónico no lo sabrá, asique allí va igual mi reclamo de que simplificas un poco mucho en eso de decir eso de instalar térmicos.

También eso de que los eléctricos se tienen que regir a normas... es cierto... el conectar una central al sistema interconectado con otra frecuencia te apaga la luz de casi todo el país... aunque digamos que igual eso podría ser culpa de un electrónico eh?

Bueno, ya volví a dejar la emb! pero cuénten sus anécdotas.

Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 20, 2008)

jajaja. 

Dificil que el chancho vuele. "Un boton rojo para cortar todo, y que encima este al aire como para que alguien se apoye."...mmm

En fin.

en cuanto a la seguridad. en la industria. 

Nunca se debe confiar en termomagneticas. Lo mejor son los viejos y queridos fusible.

1º- Nosotros no sabemos que pasa dentro de la termica. debemos confiar que esta abriendo el circuito. Y si esta Pegada?

2º -  Nunca falta el bo- lu- do, que ve una termica abajo y la sube...
        entonces mejor fusibles en el bolsillo, y a trabajar tranquilo. (recuerden que no siempre se ve    que   hay un operario trabajando atras de un tablero de una maquina grande.


En cuanto a la ingenieria Electrica y electronica, son cosas muy distintas.
Pero para mi punto de vista, la electronica necesita mas capasidades de ingeniero.(es mas compleja)
Ahora me ca-ga-ste si sos Ingeniero Electrico-Electronico como de la Nacional o la Catolica.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2008)

cuando yo estaba en la ENET 12 hasta tercer año era genrica, luego elegias electrica o electronica.
los mejores promedios tenian prioridad y casi todos elegian electronica.

NO estoy hablando de ingenieria que no la conozco , NO estoy hablando de redes de AT que no las conozco .....y no voy a opinar aunque me jugaria ......pero no.
aca tampoco hablamos de ingenieros electronicos, ni de diseños de altisima gama en electronica.
ELECTRICISTA , tecnico, matriculado , idoneo, registrado ...
ELECTRONICO : tecnico , autodidacta que se lo toma serio , etc.
eso comparo    

*SI ESTOY HABLANDO DE lo que vivo hace mas de 15 años asi que creo que algo se y conozco,* hablo de tecnicos, hablo de el eelctricista matriculado, hablo de quienes trabajan con 380v y 220v, hablo de quienes deberian saber usar un telurimetro y si saben usarlo es mucho, de teorias ni medio , hablo de matriculados no te4cnicos y si tecnicos, hablo conociendo a muchos, hablo de hacer un simpel analisis a la hora de buscar una falla o de diseñar un tablero.
comence con un local a la calle, ahora lo tengo de taller y como dije hace tiempo trabajo en eso.

y mantengo lo que dije, no exagere ni un poquitin .
si quieren creer que si, joya , no hay nada mejor que creer que somos todos iguales .   

me cruzo con gente que trabaja como electricistas y veo el nivel.
me cruzo con gente que trabaja en electronica y veo el nivel.
y en los foros...........se requete ve .

pero si, es como dicen , mejor no seguir convirtiendo esto en una discusion o pelea, yo solo reaccione por un cometario, que cada quien sea como sea , e smas , par ami las mas inteligentes son esas mellizas que aparecen en la TV y se hacen las barbies tontas ........ pero ganan mas que 10 de nosostros juntos.


saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 20, 2008)

Bien, que bueno que se calmó la cosa.

Pata terminar con el tema del botón rojo, me equivoqué al decir que se apaga el departamento de informática. Igual si, se apaga el de electrónica. No les diré que encuentro lo más inteligente del mundo a ese botón.

Igual me parece importante que esté a la vista. Se imaginan a alguien friéndose con la alta tensión en el laboratorio? Pues por eso es mejor que esté a la vista en vez de que se tenga que correr un mueble primero antes de poder tocarlo. El tipo ya estaría carbonizado. Y es más importante salvar a alguien, aunque eso incluya falsas alarmas y apagones. Y bueno, no hay solo uno, hay varios de esos botones en todo el edificio. (hasta en secretaría! nooo, broma!, jajajajajaja).

Bueno. Cuénten más anécdotas (separadas de esta).
Saludos!


----------



## belpmx (Ene 15, 2009)

Hola a todos, esta no es tal cual una anectoda de profesión pero me paso...
Era tiempo de navidad (yo tenía como 7 años)... mi papá me enseño a colocar las luces navideñas (esas con cables verdes y muchos foquitos) y tambien me enseño a cambiar los foquitos.... total una serie ya no sirvio y la corto, me dio un foquito con su socket y los cablecitos... y me dio una pila.... entonces coneco la pila y daba una luz tenue (1.5V jajaja) y le dije que no me gustaba... me enseño a poner pilas en serie (yo no sabía que era eso de serie)  y encendía más... y me dijo que mientras más voltaje más luz daba... y yo estaba maravillado... entonces encontre una pila de 9V y daba una luz que brillaba mucho (jajaja que ingenuo), yo veía a mi papá que conectaba un foco a una extensión y daba mucha luz.... entonces mi mente voló y voló.... y yo imaginaba que iba a dar una luz cómo la de los reflectores de halogeno de 500W (jajajajaja, pero en mi mente era aun mejor)... tome una extensión con clavija y conecte el pequeño foquito de la serie navideña.... espere a que fuera noche apagaue el foco de mi cuarto y esperaba ver una luz sorprendente conecte el minifoco a 127V y vi un destello tan grande, el foco trono de inmediado e hizo un ruido... yo quede arturdido y flasheado y solo escuchaba a mi mamá (Pabel que estas haciendo).... jajajaja ahora que lo recuerdo me da risa pero de niño no me explicaba que salío mal....


----------



## belpmx (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola tengo una que me acaba de pasar, hice un pequeño disipador... para un tda2822m y pues lo termine... conecte tod y volvi a armar las cosas...  conecto la energía, la señal de audio... y no sonaba :O.... revise la corriente el voltaje la entrada de audio.... revise CASI todo... y que creen que era... se me olvido poner el TDA con el disipador en socket... que pena...
Si quieren ver el disipador les dejo el link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29650-53.html
Jajajajajaja, se vale reirse...


----------



## Romyggar (Ene 18, 2009)

anécdota corta:

una vez, mi grupo de compañeros de clase teníamos que realizar un proyecto. resulta que levábamos 2 días sin dormir.

el proyecto se trataba de un dimmer digital. Entonces un amigo (el cual parecía un zombie) me preguntó que cual era el valor de una resistencia. yo estaba de espaldas hacia él, le respondí que mirara los colores, entonces el dijo "es que no entiendo", "esta resistencia tiene blanco dorado, blanco dorado, blanco, dorado....". y yo dije "queeeeeeeeee? déjeme ver..."

para sorpresa mía, mi compañero estaba tratando de usar el código de colores en una fotoresistencia! jejejejeje! 

ese dia todos los que estaban en el laboratorio se rieron del él! jejeje, es más, aún me causa risa!


----------



## jorger (Ene 25, 2009)

Aquí va otra.No es gran cosa pero algo es algo   .
Resulta que un amigo me dió hace 2 dias un monitor de pc (de los de tubo),Que se habia fastidiao por una subida de tensión.Segun el,se ''churruscó'' por dentro,y que salió mucho humo.Me llamo por teléfono ,fui a recogerlo y tal y me dijo que no podría aprovechar nada por que estaba todo quemado.

Llego a mi casa,me pongo a desmontarlo y cual fué mi sorpresa,que al verlo por dentro resulta que *sólo se había estropeado el condensador grande que lleva (estaba bastante hinchado)*, por lo demás todo como nuevo,desde transistores,resistencias hasta bobinas (incluido el flyback jeje).Claro que todos los componentes que recilé los testeé para ver si estaban bien y funcionan ok.   
La suerte que puede tener uno   

Un saludo


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 30, 2009)

no comprendo "reciclaste" los componentes ?

por que no cambiaste el C y reciclas el tv o sea lo usas como lo que es. ?


----------



## jorger (Ene 31, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> no comprendo "reciclaste" los componentes ?
> 
> por que no cambiaste el C y reciclas el tv o sea lo usas como lo que es. ?



1-.Porque era viejo
2-.Porque era muy pesado
3-.Porque yo tengo un monitor de pantalla plana
4-.Porque no tengo espacio en la mesa del pc como para poner un monitor de esos de tubo
5-.Por que aquí no hay quien cambie componentes para estas cosas.

Un saludo.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola! Les comento mi anecdota, de boludo me paso, mas bien de distraido. Arme un Circuito rectificador para un transformador de 220/12 Volt y a la hora de marcar con el indeleble en la plaqueta para marcar que eran las borneras a la entrada donde iban los 12v le pongo 220v sin darme cuenta. Le pongo a la bornera un enchufe para tomacorriente y lo enchufo a la zapatilla, prendo y lindo cortocircuito me mande. Es decir q conecte un rectificador de 12v directo a 220V! jajaja El corto se hiso porque se cortaron los diodos y se levanto todo el cobre, jaja, Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 17, 2009)

1) cuando un cliente te trae un aparato que no enciende o es del fusible que se quemó, o del interruptor que se estropeó o "un cable que tiene suelto" Que facil se ve, no?
2) Cuando te traen un aparato que funciona mal siempre va a ver el que te pregunta porque se estropeó, si le dices la causa, por ejemplo que se gastaron unos electroliticos por el tiempo o el calor te preguntarán porque se gastaron, no tenian porque gastarse!. Yo que soy, un adivino?

Otra muy buena fue la de uno que me trajo una etapa de coche y me dijo que le mirara la proteccion cmos que tiene seguro que estaban mal, ademas midió el fusible y no le daba tension y que tenia que mirarle un dvd porque seguro que la correa(?) que hace girar el cd se solto.?pensaria que era un tocadiscos.
Son pequeñas anecdotas.

salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2009)

y cuando te traen algo para presupuestar(un televisor por ejemplo) y despues de pasar el presupuesto no lo aceptan y se llevan el articulo y despues vuelven diciendo que se lo rompimos nosotros(cuando el tv jamas prendio). esto nunca les paso?


----------



## boximil1 (Feb 17, 2009)

un señor, muy buen tecnico que trabaja en el area de mantenimiento de la empresa me contaba que su padre trabajo siempre reparando TV color, llego a tomar la actitud de que cuando le traian un TV lo primero era abrirlo adelante del cliente.
le paso recibir Tv color y que le faltaran partes improtantes , como decirl toda la placa .
La gente es mentirosa, quizas lo habia llevado antes a otro lugar donde le sacaron algo , y no lo diran.
o quizas se lo regalaron y no lo dicen.
Para el tecnico es importante saber "de donde viene" , no es lo mismo si estaba funcionado o si no saben si lo "canibalizaron" .

pero eso es en todas las areas de la vida, gente que oculta información por diversos motivos, a veces por miedo y otras para sacar ventaja o que no se la saquen a uno.

Una lastima, por que deberia ser de otra forma : 
primero busca a alguien en quien confies.
segundo dale el trabajo y listo.

Pero las ciudades no son como se decia que eran los pueblitos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 17, 2009)

para un año nuevo un cliente me trae un Equipo de musica sony muy lindo (lease caro), yo para ese dia el 28, tenia como 25 equipos en el taller, entonces no se lo podia hacer par las fiestas, le digo , en la otra cuadra esta la competencia , llevalo y fijate si el tiene tiempo. 
Ante esto lo destapo, revizo que estaba desincronizado el mecanismo del cd, y necesitaba una buena limpieza. 

Sale el cliente y al otro dia viene con el equipo, que ahora no prende. Lo revizamos, estaba el micro gral, re,ovido y vuelto a solda ( sera el mismo?) la potencia igual y ya no funcionaba un canal, Evidentemente el cd igual condiciones. Todo esto  las dos reviciones frente al cliente, todo esto termino como no podia ser de otra manera, el cliente en el taller de la competencia a las piñas , vidrios rotos, policia de por medio y equipo nuevo para el cliente. 

Moraleja. reviza adelante del cliente el estado de todos los aparatos que llegan al taller. Te vas a evitar mas de un dolor de cabeza. 

saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 17, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Moraleja. reviza adelante del cliente el estado de todos los aparatos que llegan al taller. Te vas a evitar mas de un dolor de cabeza.
> 
> saludos



por desgracia eso es muy cierto

con las pcs me paso una vuelta que me traen una compu el problema era que no arrancaba, y bue hacia un mes que le habian cambiado la placa madre el vago se la llevo al servicio tecnico y despues de nose cuando por no se que cosa no le quisieron reconocer la garantia 

bueno me la trae a mi y desarmo , miro todo bien , abro la tapa del lado de abajo de la mobo todo bien 
salco la placa madre, y tenia puntos de estaño en la placa, soldaduras, en tonces si la tumbabas un cachito a la oc hacian corto las soldaduras con el chasis matando la placa madre y teniendo que comprarle otra a los bandidos esos, todo termino en una computadora nueva para el que me la trajo jejeje y una multa bastante grande

saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 18, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> y cuando te traen algo para presupuestar(un televisor por ejemplo) y despues de pasar el presupuesto no lo aceptan y se llevan el articulo y despues vuelven diciendo que se lo rompimos nosotros(cuando el tv jamas prendio). esto nunca les paso?



Haz como hacen muchos: a presupuesto no aceptado cobras una cuota, asi se les quitan las ganas.
Hay mucha gentuza asi. A mi personalmente no me paso pero ya tengo oido casos.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 18, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> un señor, muy buen tecnico que trabaja en el area de mantenimiento de la empresa me contaba que su padre trabajo siempre reparando TV color, llego a tomar la actitud de que cuando le traian un TV lo primero era abrirlo adelante del cliente.
> le paso recibir Tv color y que le faltaran partes improtantes , como decirl toda la placa .
> La gente es mentirosa, quizas lo habia llevado antes a otro lugar donde le sacaron algo , y no lo diran.
> o quizas se lo regalaron y no lo dicen.
> ...



Tambien hay el tipico que te dice que el televisor nunca tuvo ninguna averia y cuando lo abres ves soldaduras retocadas y la mitad de componentes que no son originales. Los clientes pensaran que somos tontos.     

Bye!


----------



## alfamagal86 (Feb 19, 2009)

en una clase de circuitos pregunta nuestro profesor
con que medimos voltaje?
con un voltimetro; responden todos
con que medimos corriente?
con un amperimetro
con que medimos potencia?
silencio...
hasta que sale el que nunca falta y dice: con un potenciometro 

ya se imaginaran la montada que se llevo durante el resto del semestre, en ocasiones cuando lo recuerda alguien la seguimos molestando jiji

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 20, 2009)

jajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajaja YA no puedo de tanta risa, ese estuvo muy bueno 

HASTA PARECE UN CHISTE 

Muy buena esa experiencia!

Potenciometro


----------



## Hashy (Feb 22, 2009)

Recuerdo cuando ise mi primer ionizador, tenia un multiplicador de tensión y a la salida una resistencia de 10MΩ para limitar la corriente, cuando lo termine armar y lo probé muy contento, me di cuenta que no tiraba mucho, digo "bueno le puenteo la resistencia de 10MΩ y anda de diez" cuando lo puenteo (aun estando enchufado) salta una chispa azul que me vuela como a medio metro, temblé como por 20 minutos y el tester que tenia al lado mio en el momento del accidente nunca volvió a ser el mismo. saludos.


----------



## anilandro (Feb 23, 2009)

Hace años llevaba yo el servicio Mitsubishi en mi región, y un día me llama un señor que tiene una tele gigante de 36 pulgadas, que se le apaga cuando en un programa musical que tiene grabado aparece Julio Iglesias...

El caso es que no me lo creí, pero en efecto, cada vez que el Julio cogía el micro y daba la primera nota, el televisor se pagaba. Recuerdo que cuando se lo comuniqué por teléfono a los servicios técnicos centrales, las risas tardaron más de cinco minutos en apagarse.

Naturalmente, el fallo no tenía nada que ver con el pobre Julio, sino que por un problema en el circuito de MAT, éste estaba trabajando casi en el límite de la autoprotección... y en el momento que el cantante daba la primera nota, saltaba un flash de foto directamente a la cámara. Al parecer el transitorio de consumo de AT que creaba el destello, era suficiente para detener la fuente conmutada y a pagar el aparato.

Saludos a todos


----------



## santiago (Feb 23, 2009)

anilandro dijo:
			
		

> Hace años llevaba yo el servicio Mitsubishi en mi región, y un día me llama un señor que tiene una tele gigante de 36 pulgadas, que se le apaga cuando en un programa musical que tiene grabado aparece Julio Iglesias...
> 
> El caso es que no me lo creí, pero en efecto, cada vez que el Julio cogía el micro y daba la primera nota, el televisor se pagaba. Recuerdo que cuando se lo comuniqué por teléfono a los servicios técnicos centrales, las risas tardaron más de cinco minutos en apagarse.
> 
> ...




    inteligencia artificial señores


----------



## jorger (Mar 3, 2009)

jaja que gracia eso de la tv    .

Hablando de tv´s,hace por lo menos año y medio cuando fuí con mi padre a un ''basurero'' de estos donde tiran cacharros,encontré parte de una tele (aparentemente mode)rna.
Pues bien,ahí había un poco de todo,entre otras cosas,un transformador que *se parecía un montón a un flyback*,
no tenía cable de AT ni nada por el estilo.
Llego a mi casa,me pongo a inspeccionar un poco ese transformador tan curioso y me pongo a pensar:

-''Mmm esto parece un transformador de estos de alta tensión,hasta tiene una pequeña soldadura en el devanado secundario,a modo de salida de AT,pero ese devanado tiene un hilo demasiado grueso para ser un flyback de estos,aunque tiene varias capas de hilo''-.

Bueno,el hilo ese del secundario era de una sección de 0.2 o 0.3mm si no mal recuerdo.
Total,me pongo a deshilar el transformador y veo que tiene unas 12 capas creo recordar.Entonces pensé:
''Esto no me parece que sea un flyback,con tan pocas capas de hilo tan grueso como éste''

Ahora,me pongo a pensar y a pensar y...coño! entonces que era eso? un flyback de baja tensión
 o qué?     
otra cosa no podía ser!   
Cómo me arrepiento de haberlo desmontado..

Qué opináis vosotros?   

Un saludo!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 3, 2009)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> jaja que gracia eso de la tv    .
> 
> Hablando de tv´s,hace por lo menos año y medio cuando fuí con mi padre a un ''basurero'' de estos donde tiran cacharros,encontré parte de una tele (aparentemente mode)rna.
> Pues bien,ahí había un poco de todo,entre otras cosas,un transformador que *se parecía un montón a un flyback*,
> ...





un transformador de ferrita comun de la fuente swiching


----------



## jorger (Mar 3, 2009)

El transformador de esa imagen no se parece ni de lejos al que mencioné antes.

Era una cosa muy parecida a ésta:
Vamos,prácticamente igual que un flyback antiguo


----------



## richar (Mar 11, 2009)

esto me paso ami cuando estaba en colegio creo que fue en primero de secundaria se nos obligaba a presentar circuitos de elctronica como ser juego de luces cortadores de plastoformo,etc. yo por su senzilles arme un juego de luces secuenciales de 2 canalales  lo hize funcionar con esas baterias de 9 voltios no encontre en el mercado las marcas conocidas como ser duracell,etc. encontre una pero lo curioso es de que no correspondia a ninguna marca probe con el tester y me dio 9.5volts lo conecte y no funciono hize todo y nada se me ocurrio probarlo con la lengua hize contacto con los polos - y + me adormecio dolorosamente la lengua durante 2 dias no podia hablar correctamente y si lo hacia habalaba como un retrasado mental aun no descubro a uqe marca pertenece dicha bateria fue una sensacion desagradable


----------



## fernandob (Mar 11, 2009)

aqui les va una anecdota:

hace unos dias compre algo de componentes, unos 70 dolares de merca.
un poco de todo , para tener y para unas cosas que estoy haciendo.

el tema es que es una de las pocas cosas que , hoy como adulto me hacen sentir ansioso como un chico:
las bolsitas con Cis, con T, con diodos , separando mis juguetitos y poniendolos c/u en su lugar, mirando la lista a ver si me dieron todo .

juguetes ya no compro , joyas, botellas de vino o autos  tampoco   .

asi que el unico mediocre placer de comprar algo que me emociona aun como un chico es eso.
puta digo !


----------



## santiago (Mar 11, 2009)

no se porque me pasa lo mismo, me da mas satisfaccion tener algo nuevo en la mano que ponerlo en la placa

saludos


----------



## joel longa (Mar 11, 2009)

nos les a pasado que en vez de agarrar las puntas del multimetro para medir cualquier parametro, agarras unà punta del multimetro y la otra un lapicero ? 

jajajaja a mi sii  ops:  

ya se imaginan la joda que se armo en el laboratorio..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2009)

A mi me sucede igual. Cada vez que paso por una casa de electrónica me *tengo que comprar* algo.  La otra semana pasé por una que esta cerca de la casa de mis viejos y vi un soldador de potencia dual 200W/30W (esos de pistolita) con punta cerámica y toda la bola y me puse reloco y lo compré (y lo voy a usar cuando arme la fuente del amplificador de 200W para el subwoofer). Put...ma...195 pesos me gasté...pero uuuhhhh llegué a mi casa y me puse a probarlo y soldar tonteras en planchuela de cobre para ver si calentaba en serio y ya lo puse bonito y lo limpié y lo guardé bien prolijito. Y cada vez que abro el cajón donde está me muero de gusto....que baboso....

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2009)

Joel Longa a mi me pasa peor , a veces estoy con dos testers midiendo dos variables, por ahí me distraigo y agarro la roja de uno y la negra del otro. ¡Dío Mío!

Hace unos añazos, le hacía el mantenimiento de toda la parte eléctrica a un importante Dealer de equipos de computación. Bahhh... con el tiempo terminaron incluyendo tendido de cables de red, mantenimiento de los aire acondicionado centrales, comando programado de luces de la sala de conferencias, y es que como le resolvíamos los problemas . . . cuando tenían un problema, llamaban.
El problema más grande con ellos era que daban unos cursos muy especiales para los cuales venía gente del extranjero y si había un kilombo eléctrico no se podía cortar la luz !
Una de las cosas que les venía cuestinando, era que debido al enorme crecimiento que habían tenido, la instalacíon eléctrica les quedaba insuficiente partiendo desde el medidor mismo!
Conclusión , me llaman porque uno de los cables del medidor estaba al rojo.
Llamen a Edesur o Segba les dije. No, es un cable de salida no de entrada del medidor me dicen.
Igual tienen que venir ellos, el medidor está precintado y tienen que sacar los fusibles del poste.

Iguel voy a ver. El dueño "que no bajaba ni para hablar con Dios" me estaba esperando y me pide que se lo resuelva. Le vuelvo a explicar, me vuelve a pedir. Ok.
A un medidor de 60 A por fase le estaban sacando 180 A por fase (en una vieja línea de 3 x 220 con dos fases vivas y una neutra) y se nota que se había empezado a calentarse un borne, empezó a chispear, se carbonizó la coneccíon y empeoraba, 20 cms de cable de 16mm al rojo cereza

Yo conocía perfectamente en que fase estaba colgado el sistema y la iluminación de los cursos y no era esa! Así que entro como loco a correr y apagar cosas para bajar el consumo al mínimo, acuesto aires, iluminación de oficinas, les hago apagar parte de las 200 computadoras que tenían aparte de las de los cursos.
No podía usar el seccionador, así que me enrosqué un trapo en la mano, corrí el cuerpo, saqué la cara y arranqué el fusible NH de un bruto tirón. Chispazo pero todo bién.
Logro aflojar los tornillos de borne del medidor, saco el cable y veo que el borne estaba todo carbonizado, tomo una lima redonda le dejo 5 cms libres , que era lo que iba a usar, y la aislo toda con cinta aisladora.
Medidor conectado a dos fases y caminando en una mano, y lima en la otra limándole el agujero al dichoso borne. Le meto el cable y lo vuelvo a apretar.
¿Ahora cómo carajos le pongo el fusible? arrancarlo era una cosa, ponerlo era peor.
Bingo , ya se, con cuidado le entro el fusible NH al borne de abajo y lo voy arrimando a golpecitos hasta que queda a unos milímetros de entrar arriba, le pido al encargado una masa, palo de escoba, le hago un corte en boquilla al palo, se lo apoyo al fuse , me corro y pimba mazaso y para adentro.
¡Hágase la luz y la luz se hizo! El fusible quedó como soldado , vió!
Todo ésto fué en menos de media hora.
Pero la anécdota viene cuando les paso la factura, algo así como 500 U$S. Como el trabajo lo había mandado el Dueño, pués se la llevaron a él para que la autorice y a él le pareció carito 500 U$S por media hora de trabajo !
¡No le cobro media hora de trabajo! le dije ¡Le cobro el riesgo de mi pellejo!
Lo que hice es peligrosísimo y no se debería hacer.
¿Ud no trabaja con electricidad? pregunta.
Si, pero los 220V no son lo mismo si detrás hay una térmica de 20 amperes, que si hay fusibles de 250A. En un corto con la térmica de 20 A , salta y listo, si hago un corto en una línea con fusibles de 250A salgo en el diario por la explosión y la llamarada . . . en los obituarios!
Creo que son 100 KA en corto circuito
Me miró y no dijo nada. 
Unos días mas tarde vinieron los de la empresa de electricidad a hacer el cambio del medidor. Handy en la mano y ... Fredy cortame la línea tal. El dueño estaba mirando, yo me hago el tonto y le pregunto al operario por que no sacaban los fusibles del poste directamente y el operario me dice que eso ni loco se puede hacer bajo tanto consumo. Mirada con sonrisa al dueño y le quedó clarito.

.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 14, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> a veces estoy con dos testers midiendo dos variables, por ahí me distraigo y agarro la roja de uno y la negra del otro. ¡Dío Mío!



seguro que si, ops:  a mi también me a pasado algo parecido     

bueno solo a veces, y mas aun pues, también puede suceder con las fuentes de alimentación, y pasan dos cosa -ó no enciende- y te das cuenta del error a tiempo, ó se te quema todo el circuito, y  ya no hay nada que hacer hasta el siguiente día, pues para mala suerte; pues casi siempre sucede después de estar un buen rato batallando  para encontrar el problema...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2009)

Tendría 12 años. Galli Hnos !
Buenas, me da un cable para el grabador . . .
No tenemos cable para el grabador.
Ese que se le enchufa atrás para los 220. . . 
No, no tenemos.
Parecido a los que llevan algunas teles también para los 220, enchufado atrás . . . 
No , no tenemos.
Bué chau, todavía ni me di vuelta y. . . 

. . . . . . . . 

Hola Pepe qué andás buscando?
Interlocks
¿Blanco, negro, marrón o gris? Y saca un manojo.
Discúlpeme, eeeeso quieeero . . . 
Ahhhhh . . . Ud. no me dijo cable interlock !

jajajaja

Que H d P

.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 16, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> zeta_bola_1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras no les suceda algo asi....     

YouTube - VCR Fail


----------



## Nepper (Mar 16, 2009)

como dice el refrán... Aprende de los errores de los demás, porque no tendrás en la vida suficiente tiempo para cometerlos todos.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 16, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Mientras no les suceda algo asi....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNLoa_0uaRg



Que buen vídeo.... jajaja       

seguro que prefirió comprarla nueva,que batallar en repararla  

aunque creo que se trata de una broma entre colegas ...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 16, 2009)

seeeee, muy buenos amigos tiene el señor(o se mando alguna y es en venganza). de todas maneras muy lindo vid, jajajaja. saludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 23, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Bue por mis inicios en el mundo de los chispasos, un tipo tan avispaoo como yo, siempre estaba un paso adelante juaaa.
> 
> Tenia un circuito de una fuente regulada en un apunte del cole. dos diodos y un bd139, bue la cuestion es que me decido armarlo y alla fue el loco a comprar.
> 
> ...




a mi me paso lo mismo cuando era nuevito, estaba armando un ampificador y en el esquema  aparecia un diodo sin caracteristica alguna, y digo: este diodo aqui que caracteristica tiene? a lo cual contesto, ah es un "led de saturacion"     asi lo pedi en la tienda!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2009)

algunas formas de divertirse con sus amigos (filmenlos y pongan el video)
algo similar a lo que ocurrio mas arriba:

1 --- al equipo ponganle una alimentacion oculta que uds. la manejen , por qu ec como vieron la victima desenchufa en seguida.

2 --- como hacer humo ?
vieron la madera aglomerado ? es barata, hasta la tiran en la calle, se infla con la humedad y con la mano se hace viruta de madera.
eso lo mezclan con sal , bastante y revuelven.
pueden hacer pruebas con una serie (luego en la realidad usaran una serie , no a 220v directo ) .

una chapita de un lado , otra del otro , o hilos conductores y en el medio el engrudo.

3 --- no probe pero seguro funciona juntar en epoca de fiestas algo de fuegos artificciales , yo ahora que recuerdo tengo por ahi un par de generadore sde humo de colores, bueno con eso pueden hacer algo tambien .
necesitan un iniciador con tension.
pueden usar un alambre de una estufa electrica, calculen la fuente para el pedazo que usen.
o con cuidado rompen el vidrio de una lamparita sin dañar el filamento , ese sera el iniciador, tienen solo un tiro por que el filamento se corta al quemarse.

en fin, da para divertirse.

si le ponen sobre la mesa a un amigo un aparato y un enchufe cerca de la toma........y esta tentador.......seguro que lo enchufara para ver que es .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2009)

Bueno , les cuento una. 
Iba en el bondi ( bus) y sube un vendedor ambulante ofreciendo tres destornilladores buscapolo "por el precio de uno"
Uno era el común para  220.
Otro era para 12V, venía con un cable con plug en un extremo y cocodrilo en el otro que se le enchufaba atrás.
Y el tercero era para alta tensión "uso en la TV"

Me interesó el de alta tensión y los compro, el tema es que los tres eran idénticos exteriormente, había que leer con microscopio donde decía cada voltaje.

Llego a destino, me encuentro con cuatro amigos, uno de ellos manguero (pedigueño) y juguetón, le gustaba gastar bromas , pero se enojaba cuando se las gastaban a él.

-Uy que te compraste, para que querés tres iguales, dame uno . . . 

 Le saco el cable al de 12V y se lo doy sin mediar explicación .  

A la semana: - Ese buscapolos que me regalaste es una porquería, me encajó flor de patadón !

Jeje . . . Éstos chinos fabrican cada porquerías   

 .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2009)

JEJE Cooordobés que vende salame y queso con la canasta, te hace probar uno y te vende otro 

GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## santiago (Mar 24, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> JEJE Cooordobés que vende salame y queso con la canasta, te hace probar uno y te vende otro
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRR


 

que manga de hijos de puta que hay por ahi, todos empeñados en cagar a la gente

me hace acordar a un profesor, subtitulado dragon con colitis, si no te quema te caga 
saludos


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 24, 2009)

> me hace acordar a un profesor, subtitulado dragon con colitis, si no te quema te caga



Jajajajajaja MUY BUENO!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> que manga de hijos de puta que hay por ahi, todos empeñados en cagar a la gente
> 
> :



es asi, por desgracia y pareceria que estuviensemos en un remolino, como si estuviesemso en el agua cada vez acercadnonos mas al centro del remolino.

Y todo s tenemos la culpa, me recuerda a un programa de TV de un argentino: marcelo tin.......
no pongo el nombre por si eso trae problemas .
el tipo hacia camaras ocultas y las presentaba en TV , me daban una bronca, por que es facil mostrar solo una cara de la moneda.

por ejemplo:
llevaban a un comercio de reparacion de PC una PC que le habian aflojado un cablecito, a ver que decia el service.
claro , HAY sinverguenzas que te quieren cobrar 100 dolares y te dicen que se quemo algo...........mentirosos, eso esta mal.
pero tambien yo he vivido muchas veces la otra parte , la de ser honesto:

caso1 :
señora quedese tranquila, era un cable suelto, lo puse bien y ya esta , son 10 dolares.

*como !!!!!!! 10 dolares pero si me dijo que no era nada ??????*

señora, le soy honesto , es lo minimo que cobramos por service, ud . nos trajo un problema y se lo resolvimos.

*pero 10 dolares por eso ?????*

y uno le rsponde por adentro:
anda la la remil     que te paaa.....la proxima te hago el verso , te cobro 100 dolares y te vas feliz vieja de mi........



caso 2 :
te traen un TV color para reparar, hace una falla.
una resistencia mal, quizas se estropeo , quizas la puso a proposito el tarado ese que hace programas de TV .
pero vos estudiaste para encontrarla , a esa pequeña resistencia que falla.
quizas te dio mucho trabajo.
o quizas la encontraste rapido POR QUE SABES o por que ya te paso otra vez.

asi que cuando viene el cliente le decis que ya esta, que quedo bien , son 40 dolares.

*que tenia ????*

esta resistencia estropeada.

*esa.......y cuanto cuesta esa resistencia ?????*

no cuesta mas de 10 centavos .

*y me cobra 40 dolares por eso ??????*

pero mi trabajo! tuve que desarmar, seguir el circuto, con paciencia la falla, hasta que descubri ............  
acaso mi trabajo no vale .

*ud. me parece que cobra caro, es un robo !!!!!!!!*

y uno de nuevo le responde por adentro :
anda a la recon...de tu .....  .la proxima vez no te digo la verdad por que sos un cabron de    que no valora lo que hago ni mi honestidad, ni mi trabajo .

caso 3 :
uds. si trabajan en esto podran poner el caso, este y mcuhos mas , que se representan en la vieja historia del ingeniero que hizo andar la maquina apretando el tornillo..............




caso ultimo : 
me dan ganas de preguntarle a el señor ese de la television que vive haciendo camaras ocultas y asi queriendo juzgar a lso demas si podemos hacerle a el una camara oculta, asi vemos cuanto gana en su trabajo.
por que si yo que junto mil dolares por mes soy un ladron , entonces el que hace 30 o 50 mil o mas por mes .........que es ? como lo hace ?
la publicidad cara encarece el precio de los productos.
por que el puede cobrar fortuna por 1 hora de su tiempo y se considera honesto ?
por que puede "usar" a la gente que sabe que esta necesitada (de lo que sea ) y considerarse honesto, ?
por que puede incentivar la prostitucion con mujeres que felices se muestran en culo y tetas y se considera moralmente correcto para juzgar a lso demas ?

en fin, es un remolino de garcas este mundo y solo defenderte ya cuesta un peru.
todos caemos, aunque sea solo para defendernos .........caemos.
por que si somos puros y honestos , nos cagan siempre.

y evitar que a vos te digan garca .........IMPOSIBLE............por que eso no solo depende de como seas vos.
tambien depende de el otro, del que te esta juzgando, quizas sea un rencoroso , o un sabio , o un inutil, o un pelotudo alegre.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Fernadob, tenés razón, todos están empeñados en cagarte ("cagar" en general, no solo a vos), y a veces, justamente, siendo honesto terminas "cagando" gente, será casualidad o simplemente un día de m32rd1.

Yo tengo mucha cultura de videojuego, me crié con ellos, y de ellos apredí demasiado, tanto en conocimientos como en filosofias.
Hoy en día, los juegos poseen historias muy elaboradas, otros no, pero ese no es el caso, el tema es que en un juego (no lo digo por el Copyright) un personaje que vendía armas es entrevistado y dialogan:
Reportero:¿por qué vendes armas?
Vendedor:¿qué problema hay? es un trabajo como cualquier otro. Te levantas, cumplis un horarío, arreglas un precio, entregas la mercancia, volves y te vas a dormir para otro día.
Reportero:¿pero por qué armas? no es ético ¿por que no vendés radios?
Vendedor:No me digas lo que es ético, ¿creés que el honesto que construye rádios gana U$s100000 por año como lo hace una armamentista?... Si te ponés a ver lo que es ético o no, te vuelves loco...
(los que lo hayan escuchado, se que no es textualmente lo que dice, pero se entiende la idea)

En fin, me pasaría líneas explicandote "mi forma de pensar", pero no es el hecho aca, lo único que tenés que pensar es en autosuperarte, nunca compararte, y que los demas te re-chupen un huevo, pensá que podés hacer todo... la limitación es mental, es "ética". Es como levantarse una mina, hay flacos que no se animan por miedo a quedar como un p------o mientras que otro se come a 4 seguidas, una atras de la otra. Además, con la honestida tambien le podes hacer jake, a la señora decile -si no me paga no le entro la tele, y si llama a la policia o al juez, voy a ganar yo, porque usted la trajo, yo lo arreglé y me tiene que pagar, usted tiene todas la de perder-

------Volviendo al tema ------------
Me pasaron 2 cosas, 
Situación 1: <El que sabe sabe, y el que no, es jefe>
Mi jefe (Semi-ingeniero electromecanico, faltandole 2 años, tubo que dejar, pero lo compensa con años de experiencia) y un compañero (experto en electromecanica y tiene cursos vários)
Ellos se ponen a discutir sobre una potencia de algo, yo me acerco y observo, el compañero anota Q.U.Cos (fi)  y hace unos despejes.
Mi jefe, dándose cuenta de mi presencia, y sabiendo que soy estudiante de ING electrónica, me inserta en la discución y me pregunta -¿está bien despejado?- miro atentamente y respondo -ah, no sabía lo que era la U, pero me dí cuenta que es la V de Tensión por la forma de ecuación- (yo pensaba que tenía mala letra) el compañero y mi jefe se miran y me dice -claro que la U es la tensión, no puede ser que no sepas eso-, y le respondo -no, es V- entramos en discución y vamos a "internet", donde todos los calculos de alterna se los mencionaba con V e I. En resumen, les gané una batalla a los intocables de la fábrica. (luego mi jefe dice que a el le enseñaron con esas letras para alterna, y no digo que esté mal usar U, lo que estuvo mal fueron ellos que me negaron la V sin pensar que tambien se usa)

Situación 2: <No sirve hacer los ejercicios, si no razonás el problema>
Me tráen unas mangas filtrantes toda destruidas, las tenía que medir y enviarlas a comprar, pero me encuentro con un problema grave muy serío: Estaban deformadas, y por ser "tela" no permitía hacer un circulo perfecto para medir el ø.
Suponiendo que los de mantenimiento ya lidiaron con este problema, voy a consultarles una "técnica" para medir filtros deformados. Me acerco a un compañero y le pregunto -¿como puedo hacer para medir este rádio?- y me responde -¿que estás estudiando?- le digo -Ing, electrónica-, entonces dice -y bueno, pi por radio al cuadrado- y vá a buscar una cinta métrica. Yo pensé "no, este tiene una formula simple que sale al toque y no me di cuenta... que idiota que soy". toma su cinta métrica y mide el ø como hice yo con la regla.
Me quedo duro, el me dice -116- y le respondo -pero fijate que si lo medís así (otro angulo) te dá -118-. yo vuelvo a la oficina decepcionado por mi, y pienso accidentalmente en... pi por radio al cuadrado... tomo un papel y razono; Si tengo un circulo de radio 1, y por el vercito pi por radio al cuadrado me queda Pi.r^2= ¿igual a qué?, a 3,14, pero 3,14 es media vuelta, por lo que (ahí recordé el 2) 2Pi.r^2=6,28, o sea con radio 1, la circunferencia mide 6,28. Por lo que si despejamos r, queda r=(C/2Pi)^1/2, pero yo quiero el diámetro, que es 2r, multiplico por 2 y queda 2r=2(C/2Pi)^1/2 => D=2/4.(C/pi)^1/2 => D=1/2.(C/Pi)^1/2  Con esto, solo necesito averiguar la Circunferencia C, pero ¿como lo hago? ¿paso una soga alrededor de la manga y la mido? NO!, simplemente, aplasto la manga, mido el ancho, lo multiplico por 2 y obtengo C, o sea, (visto de perfil) de esto "o", pasa a esto "_".
Despues de años de matemática y 3 años de ing, logré entender la relacion de Pi con el diametro...

Si bién no son anecdotas cómicas, pienso que son dignas de contarlas, porque como decía antes, es una autosuperacion... y le demostras a los demas que sos GROOSO!


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 15, 2009)

suele suceder, la respuesta mas simple es la solucion, me ha ocurrido mas de una ocacion que me llaman a revisar un aparato cuya falla es que no enciende, comienso por despejar el area repleta de figurillas de porcelana y otras babosadas por el estilo que no me explico por que se empeñan en colocar, pues al mover el aparato me encuentro con el cable de alimentacion que presume sus dos terminales desenchufadas. ¡valla falla! porsupuesto yo cobro.


pero no era esa la que venia a contar
ya que todos pusieron sus babosadas de escuincles va la mia, en la escuela para demostrar que los conocimientos basicos estaban superados nos ponian a fabricar una fuente regulable con un lm317 obviamente tenia los conocimientos asi que la mia quedo al punto, exepto por el detalle de que las conexiónes del potenciometro quedaron alreves concidere que no era ningun problema hasta que al probar un led, medi 3V y toda la cosa prendio, como el potenciometro era con interruptor lo gire y el led mas que brillar salio disparado partido por mitad una de las cuales intercepto mi mejilla derecha dejando una cicatriz que aun conservo. devo aceptarlo se vio imprecionante


y por cierto me sigue causando gracia cuando un cliente me dice: "no se que le paso, funcionaba bien hasta que se descompuso"


----------



## Elvic (Abr 15, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> Ya que todos pusieron sus babosadas de escuincles va la mia



Bienvenido y gracias por compartir la tuya...

suerT


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2009)

Funcionaba bién hasta que se descompuso . . .   

¡Si!... les digo... Igual que mi viejo (papá) , funcionaba bárbaro hasta que se descompuso en el cine mirando una película cómica . . .  y no anduvo más   

También los que dicen: -"Solo hizo un tic , pero apenas imperceptible" jajajaja  

Proceso deductivo ... ¿ un tic saldría mas barato que un BRUUUM ?

Que le van a hacer


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 16, 2009)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ....Situación 2: <No sirve hacer los ejercicios, si no razonás el problema>
> Me tráen unas mangas filtrantes toda destruidas, las tenía que medir y enviarlas a comprar, pero me encuentro con un problema grave muy serío: Estaban deformadas, y por ser "tela" no permitía hacer un circulo perfecto para medir el ø.....
> .....
> tomo un papel y razono; Si tengo un circulo de radio 1, y por el vercito pi por radio al cuadrado me queda Pi.r^2= ¿igual a qué?, a 3,14, pero 3,14 es media vuelta, por lo que (ahí recordé el 2) 2Pi.r^2=6,28, o sea con radio 1, la circunferencia mide 6,28. Por lo que si despejamos r, queda r=(C/2Pi)^1/2, pero yo quiero el diámetro, que es 2r, multiplico por 2 y queda 2r=2(C/2Pi)^1/2 => D=2/4.(C/pi)^1/2 => D=1/2.(C/Pi)^1/2  Con esto, solo necesito averiguar la Circunferencia C, pero ¿como lo hago? ¿paso una soga alrededor de la manga y la mido? NO!, simplemente, aplasto la manga, mido el ancho, lo multiplico por 2 y obtengo C, o sea, (visto de perfil) de esto "o", pasa a esto "_".
> ...


      
No pibe, despues de años de matematica lo unico que demostraste es que estas perdido con una de las relaciones mas basicas de la geometria.  
La relacion entre circunferencia y radio es: C = 2*pi*r      --> *sin elevar el radio al cuadrado!* 
Para radio 1 solamente tenes una "coincidencia numerica".

Tambien demostraste que despues de 3 años de ingenieria las unidades de una magnitud no te dicen absolutamente nada.
--> Si haces C = pi*r^2    la unidad de C resulta en *milimetros cuadrados*  (si usas mm) 
Eso te dice que C puede ser cualquier cosa *menos una longitud*.



Para saber la medida de una manguera cuando tenes una muestra deformada  tenes varias opciones:
- Como se hizo al principio, midiendo diametros y promediando.
- Como hiciste vos, midiendo directa o indirectamente el perimetro y dividiendo por PI (porque es C = pi*Diametro)
- Midiento el diametro en donde va calzada la manguera (esta es la mas confiable).

Pero como las medidas comerciales van de a saltos, al valor experimental hay que redondearlo al mas cercano de los comerciales. 
En este caso, si los acoples son metricos --> la medida probablemente sea 115mm
Si son en pulgadas --> probablemente sea 114.3mm  (4.5 pulgadas)


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2009)

eduardo alias "el francotirador" .

no se le escapa uno   .


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 18, 2009)

Que tal saludos a todo el foro, tengo una historia muy interesante y importante debido a la graveda que puede resultar si tratamos con personas que creen saberlo todo y terminan cagandola por creer que mintiendole a tecnico logran que les resuelva el problema como por arte de magia 
bueno alli va...

trabajo para una empresa que distribuye equipos de analñisis sanguineo la cual representa a una empresa que a nivel mundial es la numero 1 en equipos hematologicos y otros el asunto es que un dia como cual quier otro...llama un cliente quejandose que el equipo no enciende el tecnico muy amable le contesta que esta ocupado en otro cliente en ese instante que trate de darle información para el ayudarlo mientras via telefonica, bueno a lo que le constesta que el aparato no le encendio asi de simple, el tecnico le pide que revise que el equipo este enchufado y si el switche de encendido esta pasado y el contesta que si. Como era un hospital importante donde entran todos ya que es gratis el tecnico deja el aparato que esta revisando y sale corriendo atender el llamado del lic. que lo llamo al llegar y revisar el equipo resulta que era el puto switche que le mando a revisar el tecnico que supuestamente el ya habia revisado...conclusion...La culpa es de la empresa por prestar mal servicio los pacientes que son nuetros verdaderos clientes estan arrechos y como es un hospital se podran imaginar el despelote al salir ya que todos estaban esperando al puto tecnico del equipo el cual es culpable si le pasa algo a cualquier paciente por no recibir su resultado a tiempo y el lic. pues es ni les cuento hoy en dia se sigue quejando el cabron. Que sucede no todos trabajamos en la misma area pero asi no sean equipos medicos debemos tomar en cuenta que cualquier trabajo que realicemos al el usuario ya que el a pesar de que nos da nuestro sueldo tambien en ocaciones no los puede quitar si no tomamos las precauciones necesarias, debemos pensar en todo cuando tenemos un trabajo ya que cualquier detalle es importante y podemos vernos perjudicados nosostros mismoss...

Otro ejemplo...Hace poco mi hermana se le daño el radio y queria que su hermanito (ahora si verdad) electronico le repara el radio, la cosa fue que se le partio el enchufe ella me pidio que le enchufara sin el conector del enchufe a cable pelao y yo por flojera le tome la palabra y paso el tiempo y no pude repararle el radicito completo, bueno la muy viva quiso hacerlo por ella misma y que paso pluss le exploto el cable en la cara gracias a dios no le paso nada pero si me hizo sentir mal ya que por no hacer un buen trabajo por flojera  y ella en su desnocimiento quiso solventar el problema un dia y casi se electrocuta...moraleja...hagamos las cosas como si fueran para nosostros mismos...espero que todos digan excelente por eso es lo que yo haria...saludos...


----------



## cinaloa (Abr 20, 2009)

hola, quisiera comentar algo de lo que me ha pasado, y teniendo el alma aventurera, como uno sabe que desde pequeño le gusta esto de la electronica, les comento mis ocurrencias, no se si a muchos  le han pasado desde pequeños, pero pongo algunas ya que he tenido muchisismas que algun dia les comentare.

alguien a puesto un led, en la corriente 110v a la edad de 8 años y dejar a toda la casa sin luz. jajajajjaa que recuerdos, pues resulta que una vecina tiro a la basura un radio de aquellos viejos de dialcon tornamesa y casetera, que los focos eran verdes,y de la marca panasonic y en especial tenia un foco rojo que marcaba el fm stereo, pues resulta que lo abri, y le saque todo segun yo, para repararlo, y queria saber si servia el foco "led" y como el equipo se conectaba a 110v. pues puse el led con todo y cables que serian con un largo de 10 a 15 cm y les quite el forro, y los junte y los pongo a al contacto, recuerdo que nada mas vi un flamazo, y despues obscuro, serian a prox, las 10:30 de la noche asi que despues de la travesura a correr y a esconderse, claro despues de poder ver la salida, jajajajjjaaa que recuerdos...


y asi han pasado muchos detalles que nos han hecho ser lo que somos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2009)

una buena de escuela.
mi profe comprobaba que estubieramos avispados en la materia nos hacia la siguiente pregunta:
que haces si te encuentras que un fusible esta en corto?
lo demas lo pueden imaginar


----------



## xavirom (May 16, 2009)

Hola, nuevo por acá, me vienen dos cosas a la memoria, a alguien le pasó que el primer circuito impreso lo hicieran al revés?, o sea en espejo.................

Un día estaba comprando los materiales para una instalación eléctrica en una casa de fin de semana y necesitaba una llave inversora de no menos de 20A para conmutar un estabilizador para toda la casa o no, voy a comprarla, entonces pido una llave inversora bipolar de 20A, a lo que me respondió que solo tenía de 10A, pero era tripolar, le digo que no me sirve, entonces me sugiere que ponga los contactos en paralelo a lo que respondo como hacía porque me faltaba un juego de contactos,..........Textual, me diceeee....... "Poné dos en paralelo y lo conectás al positivo y el otro que te sobra lo ponés al negativo", le digo pero la corriente que va por el positivo, vuelve por el negativo, a lo que me respnde... NOOOOOOO..........., si siempre cuando se queman estas llaves se les quema el positivo!, y con autoridad lo decía, y bue....... sin palabras.


----------



## Nepper (May 31, 2009)

Eduardo...
Muchas Gracias!

el otro dia en la universidad, un ejercio no me daba con el resultado, cuando consulto con el profesor, me doy cuenta que usé como formula de area (2 PI r^2)
bueno, el profesor lo noto y me corrigió de muy buena forma, claro, (explicación de que ise mal) yo "recordé" la formula como (2 Pi r), pero como me tenía que dar una superficie, digo "- NO! está mal, me tiene que dar en metros cuadrados, porque estoy buscando superficie" entonces cambio la formula a (2 Pi r^2) y claro, el 2 no vá 

Bueno, el caso es que falta mucho por aprender, y muchas gracias por corregirme!

ahora lo que falta es que diga que el electron es positivo  
(No hay mal que por bien no venga)


----------



## Eduardo (May 31, 2009)

Jaja!  me alegro alegro que te haya servido  
Lo que te paso fueron las dos ventajas de verificar unidades. Por un lado facilmente ves si metiste la gamba y por otro te ayuda a recordar como "podria" ser la formula.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2009)

Un amigo tenía una pequeña casa de electricidad y hacía arreglos sencillos cómo cambio de cable o termostato en las planchas , perillitas de velador , algún que otro cambio de carbones en motores de licuadoras , aspiradoras. Usaba un tablerito serie muy pero muy bonito   , un día mientras va al baño , me deja preparando el mate (infusión) JAJAJA En 30 segundos , le di vuelta el tablerito y le puse un intermitente de árbol de navidad y un arrancador de tubo fluorescente , ambos en serie con la lámpara.

Pobre   , no daba pié con bola , por ahí le hacía contacrto   por ahí no  

Estuvo un rato largo renegando ! jejejeje


----------



## fernandob (May 31, 2009)

me haces eso a mi y la proxima vez que venis te sentas en la silla que tiene la pata medio serruchada !


----------



## nietzche (Jun 4, 2009)

Un dia me dijeron que reparara una computadora porque no prendia, entonces llegue a la conclusion de que era la fuente de poder, les pedi el dinero y fui a comprarla, la instale y se la lleve al dueño pero no la habia probado antes, pues da la casualidad de que la mugre pc no encendio en frente del dueño, tarde mucho en averiguar la falla, incluso quite el procesador  al que por cierto lo quite sin sacar el seguro y los pines se me doblaron y 2 pines se me quebraron, ahora tenia 2 problemas. llegue a la conclusion de que la fuente que compre no tenia el cable blanco que daban los -5 volts, que torpe, y un amigo me ayudo a poner al derecho los pines del procesador, ni modo, termine comprando de nuevo la fuente de poder.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2009)

¿Y entregaste un trabajo sin siquiera probarlo?     

Ups . . . .   

Se más cuidadoso che !   

saludos!


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jun 4, 2009)

Hace poco, en marzo en una feria del rancho, me toco trabajar como tecnico de monitores, en una de esos favores que hay que hacer a fuerzas alguien queria unos contactos(tomacorriente)  para X proposito pero como tenian que estar todo el dia funcionando habia que tomarlos de algun lugar diferente a donde se conecta el equipo de sonido ya que este se corta durante el dia y solo se prende en la noche. Pues era una odisea intentar conectar algo al centro de carga. " NE! ni madres! me gusta tener manos enteras" y asi como se ve asi prendio fuego.

http://www.hiboox.es/go/imagenes/otros/centro-de-carga,381c88eada3fcaa1d709690d2b8accf4.jpg.html


----------



## fernandob (Jun 4, 2009)

che si eso son cables de 220v ..hay un monton sin aislar, unque sea neutro ........... :evil:   
y son lugares publicos ............ :evil: 

a mi me dice un amigo de hacer "algo" asi , tocar simplemente .....me voy.me voy .
no quiero responsabilidad en algo asi.

 :evil:


----------



## foso (Jun 5, 2009)

Un amigo que trabaja en ascensores haciendo instalacion media con el multimetro a veces tension a veces corriente o resistencia, la cosa era que él ponía el multimetro siempre en la A de "automatico" jajajajaaj, para medir cualquier cosa.  Casi le pego........

encima cuando se lo explique no me lo creía, cero estudio el tipo, pero bue, un amigo....


----------



## electrodan (Jun 5, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> la cosa era que él ponía el multimetro siempre en la A de "automatico" jajajajaaj, para medir cualquier cosa.  Casi le pego........


Tenés razón, el automático no siempre mide bien, puede fallar.


----------



## acostac2005 (Jun 5, 2009)

resulta que voy a visitar un colega ...pregunto como andan las cosas, y me comenta que se le quemó el tester,al otro finde semana voy a tomar unos mates me cuenta que quemó el tester nuevo lo puso en una escala menor a la que tenia que medir, me decia que no se dio cuenta y se le quemó.....como al mes le llevo un encargo de repuestos que me pidió y me cuenta, no me lo vas a creer puse en ohms el tester y medi  c.c   voy a tener que comprar otro, yo  de gaucho le digo  vamos te llevo , se estaba por cerrar el local, apenas llegamos dice el  vendedor no me digas queres un tester,, y el contesta si  vendeme uno bueno  porque estos que llevé anterior  son una porqueria,, jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya lo puse en otro posteo , pero lo repito aqui porque es una regla práctica interesante para los testers de aguja quemados en Ohms por 1. La resistencia que se vuela el intentar leer volts tiene un valor equivalente al que indica la escala de ohms X 1 en la mitad de la escala !

Saludos!


----------



## foso (Jun 5, 2009)

No, lo ponía en la A de amperaje, el pensaba que era A de automatico y el tester adivinaba si el queria medir corriente tension resistencia etc


----------



## electrodan (Jun 5, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> No, lo ponía en la A de amperaje, el pensaba que era A de automatico y el tester adivinaba si el queria medir corriente tension resistencia etc


Era una ironía.


----------



## s0ci0 (Jun 7, 2009)

Jajajaja que buenas historias!

 Yo en mi caso no tengo muchas anecdotas para este hilo, ya que soy mecanico, pero hay una que es muy frecuente...
y es que las carretiilas, horquillas, montacargas, forklift, o como les llamemos, electricas, hay muchas que tienen la particularidad de que los conectores de bateria, maquina y cargador, no hacen diferencia de generos, jejejej o lo que es lo mismo, no existe un macho y una hembra. Pues bueno, es comun que llame un cliente diciendo que el cargador de su maquina no va ni a tiros!, y pues cuando llego al cliente logicamente lo primero que hago es comprobar, el fallo, y me gusta ver esa cara que se les queda a los grandes jefes de las grandes empresas, cuando les comento, que el cargador ese que dicen que no funciona, lo normal es que se enchufe a la bateria, y no a la maquina!

 Pero otras veces es peor, hace poco un compañero, fue a montar un cargador a un cliente, y al cabo de unas horas, llama el cliente, casi burlandose de la empresa, que tenia operarios incompetentes, que como podia ser que se le montaran enchufes macho tanto a la bateria como al cargador, que vaya tela, que esto, que lo otro, que no podia ser, total, que tubo que volver a ir (unos 100Kms) a explicarle a los señores esos, como hacer girar un conector 180º para que entre dentro del otro....vaya cara se les debe haber quedado!

foto de los conectores en cuestion...
http://www.proexsa.net/pproconect.jpg
son los de colores de abajo.

Bueno, un gusto compartir historietas....
Si me voy acordando ire poniendo alguna mas!
Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> hola...
> un post para que cuente sus anécdotas *[no chistes porque ya existe un post sobre eso, algo que sea real] * de su vida en el mundo  de la electrónica...
> 
> como por ejemplo, esto que les cuento...
> ...





      Son todas buenísimas


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

Pues a mi, hace años cuando estaba en el colegio, el profesor estaba explicando los circuitos en serie y paralelo, y añadió;

 "...y en un circuito en serie, cuando se funde una bombilla las demás se apagan"

(que tenía razón), y dice:

"...y por eso las luces de navidad están en paralelo"

Y en ese momento yo salté y dije: "Las luces de navidad están en paralelo"

Discutimos extensamente sobre ello, hasta que al día siguiente llevé unas luces a clase y demostré que tenía razón. Se quedo callado delante de toda la clase, y luego siguió pensando que tenía razón..


----------



## comando_co (Jun 27, 2009)

Una vez en Barranquilla- Colombia yo estaba armando un pequeño proyecto de un amplificador estéreo con transistores 2N3055. En esa época yo era un estudiante de secundaria y aun no tenia mi propio tester, fui donde un amigo y vecino que armaba amplificador, el me presto un tester pequeño de esos de aguja (De muy mala calidad por cierto), dicho tester no me sirvió pues me hizo desarmar un transformador como 3 veces porque no daba bien las mediciones. Ese mismo día regrese en la tarde a llevarle el tester a mi amigo, el me pregunto: Te sirvio el tester? yo le dije: si todo bien(por no decirle que esa porquería no servia). Mi amigo toma el tester y trata de hacer una prueba de continuidad con el, y nada. Yo me asuste, pues pensé: Ahora voy a tener que comprar esa porquería nueva. Mi amigo compro una pila en la tienda de la esquina, y la cambio. Bingo! la pila se había agotado en el camino de mi casa a su casa. Yo le dije: Tu sabes que yo se usar los tester. (JAJAJAJAJA). 
Desde ese día yo me propuse conseguir mi propio tester digital, y allá en Barranquilla tuve dos tester digitales muy buenos. No mas prestamos de herramientas de mala calidad.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADRE MIA!

Me he leido las 8 páginas de un tirón.
Tres horas leyendo...

Me voy a ver la tele que he pillado un colocón que ya no se ni quien soy


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

comando_co dijo:
			
		

> Una vez en Barranquilla- Colombia yo estaba armando un pequeño proyecto de un amplificador estéreo con transistores 2N3055. En esa época yo era un estudiante de secundaria y aun no tenia mi propio tester, fui donde un amigo y vecino que armaba amplificador, el me presto un tester pequeño de esos de aguja (De muy mala calidad por cierto), dicho tester no me sirvió pues me hizo desarmar un transformador como 3 veces porque no daba bien las mediciones. Ese mismo día regrese en la tarde a llevarle el tester a mi amigo, el me pregunto: Te sirvio el tester? yo le dije: si todo bien(por no decirle que esa porquería no servia). Mi amigo toma el tester y trata de hacer una prueba de continuidad con el, y nada. Yo me asuste, pues pensé: Ahora voy a tener que comprar esa porquería nueva. Mi amigo compro una pila en la tienda de la esquina, y la cambio. Bingo! la pila se había agotado en el camino de mi casa a su casa. Yo le dije: Tu sabes que yo se usar los tester. (JAJAJAJAJA).
> Desde ese día yo me propuse conseguir mi propio tester digital, y allá en Barranquilla tuve dos tester digitales muy buenos. No mas prestamos de herramientas de mala calidad.



A esa edad aún no tenias tester?
si yo a los 12 tenía osciloscopio.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Pues a mi, hace años cuando estaba en el colegio, el profesor estaba explicando los circuitos en serie y paralelo, y añadió;
> 
> "...y en un circuito en serie, cuando se funde una bombilla las demás se apagan"
> 
> ...



habras querido decir que vos dijiste en serie 


una triste anecdota que *mas de una *vez escuche es de algun electricista que me cuenta que el profesor (aqui daban clases medio medio con esto de lso electricistas matriculados o idoneos......no son tecnicos).
el tema es que el profesor les dice que cuando hay varias lamparas en serie y se quema una se apagan todas, y si uno mide en la que se quemo hay 220v (suponiendo que toda la serie esta a 220v como ser las de navidad).
el tema es que  decian que no hay que poner o mas bien reponer la lampara quemada con tension ya que como entre lso extremos hay 220v esta se quema al instante.  .

cosas de maestros de medio pelo.


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

No entendí bien lo de las lamparas. Por que al poner la nueva se va a quemar, si está en serie con todas las demás?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> No entendí bien lo de las lamparas. Por que al poner la nueva se va a quemar, si está en serie con todas las demás?



Porque el profesor era un chanta


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2009)

donde se abre la serie si vas a medir con el tester tenes 220v , no ?

y ahi el zapayo deduce cualquiera.
consecuencia de cursos de medio pelo.

lo que para vos es obvio por que estudiaste para los aventureros no lo es.


----------



## comando_co (Jun 30, 2009)

Yo vengo de una familia humilde, en esa época no todo el mundo tenia un tester. en la escuela técnica de donde soy egresado casi el 95% de los estudiantes no tenia tester propio. Ahora con los nuevos tratados internacionales de comercio todo ha mejorado y consigues herramientas buenas y baratas, lo mismo que electrodomésticos. Cuando papa se vino a Norteamérica fue cuando me mando el primer tester digital que tuve, luego compre otro mas grande que me lo vendieron porque supuestamente estaba dañado (le habian conectado un adaptador de voltaje 9v telefónico, para ahorrarse la bateria del tester), le quite ese adaptador que le conectaron y me quedo trabajando como un cañon.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2009)

no es solo la cosa familia humilde.
es cosa de epocas.
yo tengo 44 años y cuando estudie era una historia compra r el tester..... de aguja obvio.
el tester hansen era bueno y comun por que berretas no habia.
y era para pedrilo de regalo de cumple o algo asi..........y cuando lo tenias ...era un regocijo !
te maravillabas por mucho tiempo con el .

y calculadora tambien, una texas que no se si aun la tengo pero que tenia cosas que hoy son de calculadora de 2 o 3 dolares , era toda otra historia .

lo de tratados de libre comercio nos permite comprar un tester digital de 5 dolares para luego no tener mucho trabajo, ser unos obreros de la electronica.

yo prefiero lo de antes, era chico, no pude vivir esa epoca, pero para mi es mejor, que te cueste un huevo comprar un tester por que lo hace una empresa que es de tu pueblo  y fabrica solo 200 por mes, pero esos empleados ganan buena $$.
y vos en tu trabajo igual, ganas buena $$$ por que si sabes y te preocupas sos un señor electronico.

cuando UNA gran empresa china, o yanki o de donde sea monta UNA fabrica gigante que fabrica millones por año esta cagandole la vida a los profesionales de todos los paises del mundo.
un grupo de ingenieros diseñan el equipo una vez , maquinas automatizadas los fabrican rapidisimo .
en fin.
para que vas a diseñar un modelo en tu pais ?
para que vas a fabricarlo en tu pais ?
para que vas a hacer algo =?

uno hace las cosas para CRECER ademas de ganar $$ para vivir.

asi muchos se cagan de hambre mientras un grupo tienen yates con canillas de oro.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 2, 2009)

Al fin al cabo vas a los chinos, te compras un tester por 5$ (o incluso menos), lo usas dos veces y a la basura.

Lo barato sale caro


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2009)

yo lo tengo hace mucho, anda bien, y tengo varios.

para que lo usas ?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

El tester lo uso principalmente para resistencia y continuidad. Para lo demás está mi amigo el osciloscopio


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 6, 2009)

ese amigo tuyo me cae bien pero como que yo no le caigo muy bien porque no viene a casa


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

helminto dijo:
			
		

> ese amigo tuyo me cae bien pero como que yo no le caigo muy bien porque no viene a casa



¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Nepper (Jul 8, 2009)

el amigo es el osciloscopio.... pero no vá a la casa de Helmito porque Helmito no tiene plata... o sea, tu amigo, el osciloscopio, es un interesado. Son de esos que se compran con el dinero...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> el amigo es el osciloscopio.... pero no vá a la casa de Helmito porque Helmito no tiene plata... o sea, tu amigo, el osciloscopio, es un interesado. Son de esos que se compran con el dinero...



jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja
jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2009)

Para el compañero Helminto

Te regalo mi osciloscopio, no me gusto, me agradan mas los Tectronix...







Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2009)

esta bien con eso dejare de usar la pantallita de 100 led's


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 8, 2009)

Eso si que me.........

Saludos   

100leds


----------



## george.manson.69 (Jul 10, 2009)

bueno cuando me intereso la electronica, fue mas que nada curiosidad, en la secundaria yo estaba en un taller de soldadura...y pss soldaba escaleras y todo eso...entocnes un dia sali de la secundaria y no habian pasado por mi, pues tuve que irme caminado  a la casa(vivia serca de ahi) entonces estaba patiando las piedras en el camino(como la cancion de vicente"una piedra en el camino me enseño que mi destino era rodar y rodar..." bueno dejemos eso aparte) entonnces encontre un circuito integrado(en ese tiempo no sabia que era) entonces pues me lo lleve a la casa, me fije que numero era el 7404, no se como funcionaba estaba bien verde en esas cosas, y entonces consegui uno nuevo, entonces busque por internet y encontre que se conectaba  aun led, un led ? me pregunte ! entonces busque que era un led, entonces encontre un diode, un diodo? me pregunte entonces, y busque otra vez que era un diodo, entocnes encontre un transformador, un transformador? me pregunte....total....que al fin de toda la investigacion arme mi primer circuito electronico...un inversor! y de ahi....he investigado todo de electronica....jjejeje


----------



## CHEDDIEX (Jul 24, 2009)

Jajaja muy buenas anecdotas pero esperen a  leer estas:

trabajaba en un taller donde unos chavos hacian los mandados, a uno de ellos lo mandaron por un transistor (no recuerdo la matricula) el caso es que al transistor le hacia falta la patita de enmedio por eso queriamos uno nuevo se e cayó, despues regresa el chavo y dice que le dijo el señor vendedor, mira no tenemos esa matricula, te voy a dar el remplazo (otro totalmente diferente), mira hijo A ESTE SOLO LE KITAS LA PATITA DE EN MEDIO Y TE FUNCIONA IGUAL jajajajaja  Nos dimos cuenta por k el no lo dijo haci que fue personalmente el tecnico y lo cambio por otra cosa.

en esa misma Tienda otra ves lo mandaron, ahora por un lente o laser, resulta que los laser eran chinos y ps por consiguiente muchos salian mal y habia que irlos a cambiar, asi que resulta que fue el tecnico personalmente a decirle al señor de la tienda que se lo cambiara a lo que el señor responde ahi trae un reset ese se lo mueves hasta que lea los discos jajajajajajaja mi compañero se hecha a reir y le dice nuevamente que se lo cambie.

Muchos tecnocos le encontraran la gracia jajajajaja


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ni en la Universidad donde estudio  , apenas he visto unos nuevos tektronics, a los cuales se les puede guardar la información en memorias usb


----------



## sergio2981 (Jul 25, 2009)

muy buena experiencia que les paso a todos jajajajajaja 

ahora me toca a mi   cuando tenia 15 años y no tenia nocion de la electricidad solo lo basico y  recien trabajando con mi viejo (que ahora le agradesco todo lo que me enseño    )  ya vez ya me puse sentimental,     bueno bueno ahora si  en que me quede,   haya bueno como les contaba en el trabajo de mi viejo existia un mecanico  que era de esas personas que todo lo saben, pero no de mala fe sino con una intensión de conversar del tema pero se arrimaba a personas que no sabian para el poder ser el genio  en el tema como un servidor.    y el me contaba yo e trabajado en electricidad 5 años tengo mucha experiencia pero la deje por que me gusto mas la mecanica,        bueno yo con 15 años y primera vez que pisaba una planta industrial y me topaba con gente en su campo, estaba             y no sabia que decir y me decia esque tu no sabes por que eres  una criatura, y la verdad yo pensaba que el tipo era un capo y comienzo a contarle a mi viejo y el me dice que el tipo siempre era asi que no sabia nada solo le gustaba figurar, entonces pence    algun dia sera, un dia me vuelvo a cruzar con el tipo despues de unos dias estaba apoyando a mi viejo en la chamba y el tipo espera que este solo, se hacerca y me dice que haciendo novato y le digo aqui guev.....   agarra el multimetro que tenia, medice prestamelo y se lo lleba. bueno yo normal y a los 20 min. regresa, me dice oe hace tiempo que deje de usar esto y la verdad no me acuerdo que significa AC y DC en el multimetro y bueno     ........... le conteste que no te acuerdas eso significa Antes de Cristo  y Despues de Cristo          .


despues de eso ya no me contaba sus grandes asañas de electricista.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Gente como la que describes abunda por todos lados.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2009)

Ahí va otra:

Hace 2 días me entró la curiosidad de hacer un cañón electroquímico,me puse a ver videos y tal,y pensé:
Pues si tengo construido un circuito con un flyback,podré hacerlo a mayor escala...  

En mi Cuarto,cogí el flyback y el pin gnd lo coloqué con el cable de MAT a modo de bujía.
Cogí una botella de agua de medio litro,a la que le hice un agujero al tapón para meter el cable de MAT.
Rocié la botella con un poco de ambientador,cerré el tapón y justo cuando conecto el circuito: BOOOMM!     
menudo susto que me llevé,y mi madre peor,pensaba que me había pasado algo   ..

A la botella no le pasó nada (tenía una deformación por otro experimento que hice anteriormente,pero no fué por la explosión),pero me llevé un buen susto   .
PD: la botella apenas salió disparada   ..



Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

Y a tu madre le gusta que hagas esas cosas?


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2009)

La verdad no mucho.
Eso solo lo hice como experimento y tan sólo una vez,no se piensen cosas raras   

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

jeje, porcierto, me gustaba más tu atiguo avatar


----------



## jorger (Ago 6, 2009)

Si quieres lo cambio otra vez,no problem...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2009)

No, da igual


----------



## Javier Henan Re (Ago 13, 2009)

ay esto de la radio.... me lleva ahora al inicio de mis pasitos  y etapa de miron en el taller de un señor  de unos 45 años y este pobre apenas unos trece recargado sobre el mostrador vitrina  de mi amigo tecnico mirando con la boca abierta porque deslumbraban los aparaticos que hablban solitos.
y mi amigo reparaba y reparaba y yo mas ilucionado cada dia, y cada vez que terminaba de reparar algun aparato siempre decía" ah es que yo siempre se..
y volvia y decia es que yo sé.
 y muchisimas veces le escuche decir : es que yo se. cada dia que yo iba alla y el terminaba un arrego  otra vez: es que yo siempre sé.
Hasta que un dia no soporté mas la curiocidad y le pregunté: que es  lo que ud, sabe? y este me contesto inmediatamente : es que yo sé que  se  a mmmmmm da
y algun dia me saldra uno que sepa de electronica.ja ja ja aja aj   y tanto tiempo que me mantuvo con esa inquietud.


----------



## Adán González (Ago 14, 2009)

En una ocasion como todo técnico previsor me tocó probar un prototipo de sistema de iluminacion automatizado que diseñé uy construí antes de construir los 6 sistemas contratados. Le digo al eléctrico "entregueme las líneas de carga y la línea de suministro de voltaje de corriente alterna y el eso hizo". Eran 4 cargas de 120 voltios y 25 amperios, el interruptor principal se encontraba a buena distancia. Cuando le ordeno "energízelo" todo fue lo que se llama en electronica industrial "un bello suspiro" toda la etapa de control digital se carbonizó en una fracción de segundo. Yo incrédulo vi ante mis ojos destruirse mi obra maestra, preguntandome ¿Que p.... pasó aquí?. Y con bastante desconfianza despues del humo aún con el circuito conectado y con mucha precaución medí los voltajes de carga, y sucede que el electricista me dió dos tierras desfasadas el muy desgraciado. Pero yo me hice el pendejo y le dije "regreso en dos días para reparar el error en mi diseño" no le dije más. Cada tiristor de salida lo acoplé al control digital con optoacoplador independiente "por si las moscas" y le indique al ingeniero de proyecto "hay le encargo que me entrege la misma línea de tierra", a lo que el respondió "No puedo porque esto es controlado por consola y esta tiene tierra flotante". Cuando regresé con el nuevo prototipo no le perdí el rastro a las expresiones del rostro del electricista, y sin mucho empacho energizó. ¡Sorpresa, el prototipo funcionó como se esperaba! Y yo no puedo olvidar la cara de desencanto del electricista. Me pegue una carcajada delante de el y el ingeniero de proyecto, y Otra carcajada porque aunque el ingeniero veía y recontraveía el prototipo nunca supo como resolví el problema.....
Moraleja: No hay que pagar por los cursos en la universidad, hay que ganarselo a sangre sudor y lágrimas...
Saludos muchá....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2009)

hola adan.

me parece muy interesante (mas bien raro) eso que mencionas de tierras flotantes y/o desfasadas.
no lo comprendo , para mi hay una sola tierra.

me podrias explicar eso por favor .

saludos y gracias.


----------



## Adán González (Ago 14, 2009)

Que pasó fernandob.
La tierra física en electricidad regularmente es utilizada disque para proteger los dispositivos y se conecta al gabinete metálico general, en esta caso la consola utilizaba transformadores internos para aislar la tierra física de las cargas para hacer más versátil su uso y regulacion por medios electricos/electronicos (tiristores).


----------



## Nepper (Sep 5, 2009)

Adán González dijo:


> Moraleja: No hay que pagar por los cursos en la universidad, hay que ganarselo a sangre sudor y lágrimas...
> Saludos muchá....




uy.... que error que cometí..... 3 años de ingeniería electrónica en una universidad privada para que todo lo que estudio no me sirva en la fabrica... :-?
Pero bueno!  aún no es tarde!!! puedo abandonar ahora y comenzar a trabajar como electricista! y como estudiar no sirve de nada, a los que se llaman "ingenieros" les voy a hacer corto en sus proyectos!! para demostrarles que no saben ni hacer funcionar sus diseños!!! .... 

Lo siguiente me lo contó un amigo, que hiso el técnico electrónico, por lo que entraría en el rubro... además es cómico...

Resulta que su profesor, un hombre que trabajaba (además de docente) en una fábrica, les trajo una electrovalvula a los alumnos para que vean la última tecnología en automatización. El profesor se la dió al de adelante, para que la vallan pasando y la vean, mientras el profesor hablaba de valvulas, plc, marcas, etc, el profesor dice "Chicos! ¿Por qué no vuleve la válvula?".... silencio... "¿no le habrán metido el dedo? Miren que cuesta como 150U$S" ... silencio ....
Y si, uno metió el dedo, ¡Y no lo podía sacar!, me contaba que tubieron que traer la moladora porque no había forma 
JAJA!!! por favor....  
no se si fué verdad, pero el relato me dió mucha gracia....


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2009)

no se como fue que quedo la electrovalvula trabada.
ni por que fueron por la electrovalvula en vez de darle tension para que se abra.
no importa.

escribo por una duda:
si esa electrovalvula moderna costaba 150 U$ y ella NO tuvo la culpa:

¿que fue lo que cortaron con  la amoladora???


----------



## Cacho (Sep 5, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ¿que fue lo que cortaron con  la amoladora???



Menos mal que no tenía un fetiche con las válvulas... 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 5, 2009)

hayyyyyyyyy....me duele pensar que venga el profe con la amoladora queriendo recuperar su electrovalvula..........
y uno la tenga trabada ......AHI .


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> hayyyyyyyyy....me duele pensar que venga el profe con la amoladora queriendo recuperar su electrovalvula..........
> y uno la tenga trabada ......AHI .



Pues andaba muuuuy urgido el salamin como para "succionarse" ahí. Ojalá y la enfermera este de buen ver.

jaja, Saludos!!!


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 30, 2009)

Bueno, pues yo les tengo una, que no me sucedio a mi (afortunadamente) pero fue algo bien curioso, jejeje, pues resulta que yo estaba en la explanada de la universidad iba llegando con unos compañeros, y desde la explanada se ve la ventana del laboratorio, cuando alzamos la vista, vimos que estaba saliendo humo de la sala, entonces subimos y resulto que un compañero de nosotros estaba probando un circuito, y no se de que manera lo hizo pero el desgraciado quemo un osciloscopio jajajaja... pobre de el..


----------



## DFV1509 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola esta anectoda fue como hace un año, resulta que en un curso de máquinas eléctricas, estabamos midiendo junto a mis compañeros el amperaje en las cargas (focos) conectados a un motor, y cuando ya estabamos terminando decidimos desconectar las cargas, despues de un rato uno de mis amigos y lo peor era el más sabio de la clase, se quedó parado frente al circuito, pensado... mis amiios y io lo estabamos mirando, y fue cuando a él se le ocurre llamar al profesor, todos nosotros como sapos decidimos ir, el profe se acerca y le dice dime k pasa, él le dice, profe falta hacer una medición más, el profe le dice cuál, el de vacío profe, y todos nos comenzamos a reir, él palteado decía pero k pasa, el profe dijo no seas payasaso, todos sabemos que en vacío la corriente es cerooooooooooooooooo, y fue ásí que lo estuvimos jodiendo todo el santo ciclo.


----------



## EL GATO INGENIERO (Oct 21, 2009)

Esta anecdota afortunadamente no me ocurrio a mi pero marco de por vida a no de mis amigo veran por que. 
Un dia en la clase de teoria electromagentica el profesor dibujo en el pizarron un circuito RLC, en esto el profesor se puso a preguntar a varios compañeros las diferentes uhidades de los parametros 
capacitancia en faradios
resistencia en ohms
cuando pregunto a uno de mis amigos ¿en que se mide la inductancia?
a lo que mi amigo respondio con sigunlar orgullo "en hertz"


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2009)

estas son un par de anecdotas "recientes" , que quizas permitan comprender a los que suelen leer el foro por qu ea veces soy medio intolerante.

1 -- a un cliente le vendo un equipo (instalacion incluida) el cual entre otras cosas da una señal de aviso si se corto la energia o si hubo algun problema con la energia.
claro, si se corta la luz se corta y tod deja de funcionar.
asi que una forma o una de las opciones que se deben dar es que avise si viene de un corte.
una forma sencilla es que siempre inicie con la alarma (un led) activada.
al dar alim. el led inicia prendido, hay que apagarlo manual .

conecto el equipo y claro, el led se prende avisando "memoria de falla de energia".

con lo cual el cliente me dice que esta mal, si no ha habido ningun problema reciente de energia.
por que se prende la alarma si recien lo pongo ????
(recien puesto y ya falla piensa ) 

luego de un par de intentos de explicar con calma y amor a una persona que no tiene idea de el tema y que sin dedicar un rato de tiempo para analizar el comportamiento de ese equipo YA QUIERE JUZGARLO AL EQUIPO Y A MI .
me di por vencido y asi quedo.
con el tiempo vera que si ,funciona bien.

2 -- como hoy dia estoy con poco trabajo vi la opcion de mandar un curriculum , para ver la posibilidad de un trabajo de medio tiempo en relacion de dependencia , o tiempo total si pagan bien .
ente otras cosas les puse que ademas de electricidad hago electronica y puse algunos equipos que diseñe.

adivinen la respuesta (la parte graciosa........por no decir deprimente ).
querian que les mande los diseños que habia hecho para asi ellos evaluarlos.
...
aun ni me contratan y quieren que les de mis diseños !!!!!!
no querran de paso que me baje los pantalones .......par aprobarme solamente .


en fin.

la proxima *invento *algo asi cambio la onda, como que una clienta linda me atendio en baton de dormir y hubo fiesta..........

un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 26, 2009)

EL GATO INGENIERO dijo:


> Esta anecdota afortunadamente no me ocurrio a mi pero marco de por vida a no de mis amigo veran por que.
> Un dia en la clase de teoria electromagentica el profesor dibujo en el pizarron un circuito RLC, en esto el profesor se puso a preguntar a varios compañeros las diferentes uhidades de los parametros
> capacitancia en faradios
> resistencia en ohms
> ...



 Esas cosas si que marcan de por vida...
...
...
...

 jajajndjasndasj

...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> .......querian que les mande los diseños que habia hecho para asi ellos evaluarlos.
> ...
> aun ni me contratan y quieren que les de mis diseños !!!!!!........


No creas que esto es algo extraño, yo en alguna oportunidad tuve que presentar algunos diseños como parte del curriculum.

Si la empresa es *"Seria"* "no tocan, no miran, no huelen, ni te dejan entrar al edificio los diseños si no los tienes registrados a tu nombre.

De echo los aceptan *"solo"* si presentas las constancias de registro como propiedad intelectual.

¿ Y por que esto ?.
Así como te puedes encontrarte con una empresa inescrupulosa que intente apoderarse de tu diseño, también se puede dar el caso de un diseñador inescrupuloso que se acredite el diseño, creado realmente por una empresa, diciendo que "El lo presento como curriculum" o que en algún momento se lo presento a la empresa como "Proyecto de desarrollo" incluso que lo presento como “Idea”, exigiendo luego el pago de derechos de autor.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2009)

hola fogonazo, tengo claro que mis diseños no son gran cosa, no ameritan ninguna propiedad intelectual.
la realidad es que cualquier cosa la puede hacer otro.
usara el mismo u otro ci.
lo hara con unos componentes mas o menos .
da igual, el resultado sera el mismo.

es una cuestion de "respeto" , yo siempre a la hora de pedir a lso demas me trato de poner en sus zapatos.
el viejo dicho de no hagas a lso demas .... para mi es el pilar de todo.

una cosa es que uno vaya a buscar un trabajo y otra que crean que va desesperado, para eso uno pone :
que cosas es capaz de hacer.

si la empresa quiere contratarme lo logico es que espere que bajo el periodo de trabajo les realice determinadas tareas.
hasta es logico un sueldo inicial digamso "de prueba" .

imagina que entro yo y lo primero que les digo es :
"me dan un par de meses de sueldo de adelanto ?? " .

en fin, se que quizas este equivocado, por que una cosa es como pienso yo y otra cosa es como "se suele mover el mercado" .
a mi me cayo mal por eso no les segui dando bola.
una cuestion de respeto.
mutuo.

para mi, si es una empresa "seria , o grande" no creo que tengan problemas en probarme en su trabajo, o en todo caso pedirme como referencias a clientes a lso cuales les haya realizado trabajos .

un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> hola fogonazo, tengo claro que mis diseños no son gran cosa, no ameritan ninguna propiedad intelectual.


Ya empezamos MAL, tus diseños de ninguna manera aceptan ni merecen el calificativo *"no son gran cosa"*, son fruto de tu estudio, trabajo y esfuerzo, podrán ser mejores o peores que otros pero de ninguna manera se les puede calificar así.



> ....la realidad es que cualquier cosa la puede hacer otro.


Tampoco coincidimos en esto, cuando yo quiero ir al escusado el único que puede ir soy yo y nadie puede hacerlo por mi.



> es una cuestion de "respeto" , yo siempre a la hora de pedir a lso demas me trato de poner en sus zapatos........


Esta comprendido, pero suponte que una empresa necesita alguien que justamente diseñe, ¿ Como se lo califica ?

Una posibilidad es que te tome un prueba de aptitud dentro del cual se deba resolver un diseño de la empresa, si lo resuelves correctamente quedas contratado, pero al mismo tiempo, ¿ Para que te van a contratar si ya resolviste el problema ?

Otra es que vean como encaraste y resolviste problemas anteriores (Diseños tuyos) eso los puede dar una opinión sobre tu habilidad de resolver problemas o buscar soluciones, no necesariamente esos diseños les sean útiles a la empresa ya que son ejemplos de tu trabajo y no el de ellos.

Tal vez mi opinión sea un poco ajena o distinta a lo que tu sientes, ya que en mi caso, luego de años de sufrir como si fuera a parir, me libere de “Patrones, Jefes, Gerentes, Etc.”


----------



## zera_milo (Dic 11, 2009)

Que tal ps algunas de las mías.

- Resulta que una vez fuimos a comprar material a una tienda de electronica y en una de esas uno de mis cuates al pedir una resistencia de 1KOhm pidio una resistencia de 1KHertz a lo que el dependiente le dijo que esas no existian y ya saben tremenda burla a pobre susodicho tanto asi que toda la escuela lo conocio por el apodo del Kilohert.

-OTRAs cosas que he escuchado por ejemplo en la clase de teoria electromagnetica el profe pregunto que como funcionaban los motores de AC a lo que una compañera muy segura contesta:  "Giran para un lado, se detienen y luego giran para el otro". 

Por cierto esa misma compañera llego a decir que los leds solo funcionaban con resistencias de 220Ohm.

Y otra compañera llego a corregir a otras chavas diciendoles que estaban conectando mal las resistencias en cuanto a su polaridad...
Y dijo lo mismo para los capacitores ceramicos...

En cuanto a mi lo unico que me ha pasado es que al estar realizando un termostato teniamos conectado un 16f877 a una LCD y como usamos una fuente regulable del laboratorio alguien se recargo en la fuente y movio las perillas y cuando acordamos ya nos estaba entregando 4A, por tanto olio a quemado y nos echamos todo el material. jeje

Sigan posteando ...


----------



## juan666 (Ene 6, 2010)

Saludos a todos, aqui les dejo mis anécdotas:

Actualmente trabajo en una operadora de tv por cable y las anécdotas son las siguientes:

1ª Me llama un cliente, diciendo que el decodificador de tv no funciona bien, yo me acerco a él, lo enciendo y cambio los canales en los botones frontales del equipo, a lo que el cliente me dice que no funciona bien, en esto él coje el mando a distancia y se pone a cambiar y me dice, "ve para cambiar hay que pulsar el boton várias veces, que falla", o acercarse mucho al decodificador......
yo le contesto, ya pero las pilas hay que cambiarlas de vez en cuando, no esperar a "clavarle la uña" al botón......

2ª Me envían a un bar a revisar la señal de TV que según el cliente se veia con un color apagado y falto de brillo.
Enciendo la Tv y en efecto, muy "apagada" la imagen.
Me acerco a la TV subido a una silla,para comprobar la señal y al tocar la pantalla me deja la mano negra....... de la suciedad que tenía.
Le pido a la dueña que me deje un trapo para limpiarle la pantalla y la imagen perfecta.....
Cuando termino, me pregunta ¿no me iras a cobrar nada no?, ya que no has reparado nada........
Y yo le digo, desplazamiento 0€, revisión 0€, pasar paño por la pantalla 36€.......

3ª Me llama una señora de una casa, diciendo que no le van bien algunos canales.
Voy y le pregunto que pasa y me dice que ve más canales que los contratados.
(en aquella época se emitia en analógico y los canales sin contratar se veían muy mal y muy distorsionados por falta de sincronismo, pero algunas tv consegían enganchar alguno......).
Yo le digo, eso no es avería y no se preocupe, si ve de más.
Ella dice, ya pero yo no quiero verlos......además que tengo una niña.........y claro ella...

Yo ya estaba intrigado y le digo, ¿pero que ve de más?.
En esto me pone la TV y efectivamente miraba un canal de pago casi perfectamente.... uno de los canales porno....

Y me dice, claro la niña si hace zapping.......
Yo le pregunto, por curiosidad, ¿que años tiene la criatura?
Me dice 16... y yo le contesto, no se preocupe que con esa edad ya no se escandaliza de lo que pueda ver, e igual le es instructivo....... 

Eso es todo.

Un saludo.


----------



## sobrituning (Ene 10, 2010)

juan666 dijo:


> Saludos a todos, aqui les dejo mis anécdotas:
> 
> Actualmente trabajo en una operadora de tv por cable y las anécdotas son las siguientes:
> 
> ...




jajajajajajajajajajajaja 
eso si que son anecdotas, mayores risas

vas a ver que le pasa a la TV y resulta que esque la dueña era una marrana y no tenia ganas de limpiarla.

seguro que la niña de 16años ya esta orientada sexualmente gracias a ti

saludos y yo tambien quiero ver ese canal gratis

Un saludo.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 13, 2010)

Esta tiene un par de años ya. Resulta que en la escuela estabamos haciendo una alarma que usaba un par de reedswitch para leer un código con imanes. La cosa es que despues de unas 500 correcciones y gastadas a un compañero, este nunca dejo de decir algo asi como RRISHUI (Con la RR bien pronunciada) y cuando tuvo que comprarlos sin saber muy bien como se veian le encajaron deepswitch, por lo cual se comio bastantes gastadas mas jaja. El pobre quedo con ese apodo el resto de la secundaria.


----------



## LadyM (Ene 25, 2010)

zera_milo dijo:


> Que tal ps algunas de las mías.
> 
> -OTRAs cosas que he escuchado por ejemplo en la clase de teoria electromagnetica el profe pregunto que como funcionaban los motores de AC a lo que una compañera muy segura contesta: "Giran para un lado, se detienen y luego giran para el otro".
> 
> ...


 
Esas son las que a las niñas nos hacen mala fama... 

A mi me ha pasado de ir a una entrevista y que me miraran y me dijeran "pero a vos no te veo metiendo las manos adentro de un equipo sucio" emm... Como si aun en mi casa no limpiara un piso o un baño que a veces están mas sucios... 

Y así un montonnn! uno de mis compañeros cierta vez pidió con toda seriedad en un negocio un "chupaestaño" refiriéndose a un desoldador... Todavía se deben estar riendo de él... 

Y yo una vez dormida y a las 7 am (todo con tal de justificar mi animaladadita) fuí a probar un led de alta intensidad que me estaban vendiendo y puse mal la polaridad! el chico se habrá cuestionado seriamente el porque de que estudiara electrónica...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2010)

bueno, quemar leds es facil, yo ayer domingo queme 2 por olvidar ponerles la R. 
es que aca en la capital (argentina) esta haciendo un calor.........no puedo ni pensar.

leyendolos me acorde de una que me paso de joven en la secundaria, no era yo ningun listo, era un pibe comun.
y hace un par de dias habia estado en una casa de electronica, de aquella epoca (a ver si alguno de uds se acuerda) :
casa galli ente rios al 600 
no me la olvido mas.
yme cruce con un profesor, un tipo medio canchero, yo hiba de compras, el estaba charlando con alguien de la empresa, no se si un amigo o estaba tambien d ecompras..

luego en clase me dice :" que hacia yo alli " ??
en casa galli, que ese lugar no era el mejor para comprar, que solo los tontos iban alla (o algo asi) , haciendose el piola.

yo me calle unos segundos........tenia la respuesta en la punta de la lengua, pero como soy un alumno no me animaba .......pero salio sola, por suerte "con tacto".
*yo no era el unico que estaba alli .*

se quedaron callados todos unos segundos y luego una risa total........
el profe por suerte para mi se la comio.

con los años aprendi un poco mas a controlar la lengua.


----------



## felix (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola a todos  os contare unas anecdotas mi profesion de reparacion de radio y television en los aÑos 60
al reparar un radiotransistor me encontre al abrir la tapa un monton de
piojos se habian metido en el altavoz y todo porque la gente se ponia a escuchar la radio pegada en la cabeza.
Saludos  es la primera vez que ingreso en el foro.
Me gusta mucho todo lo que leo


----------



## PEBE (Feb 18, 2010)

Mmmm,creo que yo tengo pocas anecdotas y de la que mas me acuerdo es cuando recien empezaba en la electronica y mi proyecto era sencillo, una fuente de poder de 5 volts, entonces no servia y o no sabia porque y lo que hice para "verificar lo que pasaba" fue checar la continuidad con mi multimetro, entonces no secomo hice un puente con las pinzillas del multimetro con un capacitor y cuando me di cuenta el capacitor se empezo a inflar, ya ni pude reccionar cuando explotó e hizo un horroroso ruido (y eso que el capacitor era de 1uf, no quiero imaginar la explocion si huebiese explotado el de 2500uf).En fin la explosion fue tan fuerte que mi madre fue corriendo a ver que habia pasado y desde ese entonces entendi que los capacitores no se conectan a mas del voltage que pueden soportar.  saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 23, 2010)

Geniales, momentos inolvidables todos, y muchos se me hacen muuuy familiares.

Primera: Esta fue conocida por gran parte de la facultad. En los primeros semestres de la carrera de electronica, nos dan clases de programacion basica en C. Pues un dia mas corriente que comun, sin novedades adicionales, estabamos en la clase de programacion, ya saben, todos atentos a la clase pues entendiamos cada vez menos. Todos serios, y pues el profesor es una persona muy agradable, esmerado con su trabajo (lo digo sin sarcasmo), y pues las clases eran amenas, mas no menos interesantes. En un chico rato, expontaneamente, uno de los compañeros, pide la palabra, para externar su duda, todo correcto, el profesor cede, y este compañero dice "disculpe profesor, es que yo tengo problemas con el asterisco", (por los que no estan familiarizados con la palabra asterisco por la region, asterisco es igual a "orto, agujero, esa pequeña cavidad del trasero". En eso, nos volteamos a ver unos a otros y al profesor con esa duda de si reirse o callar, pero el animo no se pudo hacer esperar y todos estallamos a carcajadas durante el resto de la clase. Pobre tipo, al final si fue contestada su pregunta sobre el manejo del caracter asterisco en una cadena de caracteres, pero quedo apodado como el asterisco.

segunda: Resulta que algunos hubicaran muy bien, que el papel donde vienen las etiquetas de papel, es un papel encerado muy delgado y transparentoso. Tales etiquetas, las usaba un expatron y ahora amigo, para etiquetar la mercancia que vendia y exhibirla en los anaqueles, ya que el negocio se trataba de venta de equipo de computo en un centro comercial. En fin, llega muy de prisa, saca la planilla con las etiquetas y empieza a escribir los precios de manera normal, donde, en determinado momento, estaba yo y otro amigo tambien, esperando a que nos diera las etiquetas para pegarlas en los productos recien llegados y colocarlos en su lugar de los anaqueles, cuando al momento de querer desprender la etiqueta, no puede, reintenta y al fracasar nuevamente nos voltea a ver a nosotros dos, para serciorarse si estabamos observando su gran error, de escribir los precios por la parte trasera de la planilla. Al verse perdido debido que observamos tal escena con todo detalle, se limita a decir "hay que wey me vi". Anecdota digna de recordar cada que nos juntamos a convivir.

tercera: esta es pequeña y tal vez para muchos sin chiste, pero en otro lugar donde estuve trabajando tambien relacionado al computo, llega un cliente de confianza (de esos latosos que estan dos veces por semana), y hace una pregunta muy casualmente a los que estabamos "deja te pregunto algo, fijate que tengo un monitor, que cuando lo muevo se mueve, tu que opinas", en eso uno de los que escuchamos, me voltea a ver asi como "escuchaste eso? escuche bien yo?" y soltamos la carcajada y solo nos limitamos a reponderle "y seguramente que cuando no lo mueves... pues no se mueve!"

cuarta: no es relacionado al trabajo, pero nótese la capacidad intuitiva de algunas personas. Una amiga, estaba observando una pecera rota, y le pregunta a un amigo dueño de la casa, sobre que habia ocurrido, en eso el le platica que se rompio no recuerdo yo porque, pero el comentario de el termina diciendo que pensaba comprar otra pecera, a lo que mi amiga responde "¿con peces?", y mi amigo, al no dar credito a esa pregunta, le responde "no, con perros mudos!!!!"

Estas son de las que me acuerdo en este momento... valla que estos momentos hacen que la rutina deje de ser tediosa.
Salu2!


----------



## flakomarce (Mar 9, 2010)

Increible cantidad de anécdotas, dudo que le pasara a alguien pero pasó. Bueno estabamos armando el primer proyecto que era una fuente para probar zener, pero como yo ya habia hecho un curso de electronica digital y llevé un secuenciador con un 555 y 4017 y leds para probar la fuente, resulta que habia un compañero de esos chupa medias, era estudioso pero me tenia recelo porque todos me preguntaban y mas bronca le dio cuando el profesor me eligió como su ayudante, en eso se acerca y me dice y esa bomba? a lo que yo le contesto "guarda que puede explotar" y el continua con su fuente y yo atendiendo la fila de compañeros para que no coloquen mal los diodos. El profe me dice que me fije si estaba todo listo para empezar a revisar los voltajes de las fuentes y me acerco al chupamedias para ver su trabajo y me dice "guarda que puede explotar" me rio y digo este sabe asi que voy a otro banco y cuando el profe dice enciendan sus fuentes que paso a medir se escucha un estallido y una guirnalda de carton volando por el aire, era la fuente del chupamedias que habia colocado el capacitor al reves, todos se asustaron pero empezaron a reirse cuando el profe dijo "y explotó nomas".


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2010)

flakomarce dijo:


> Increible cantidad de anécdotas, dudo que le pasara a alguien pero pasó. Bueno estabamos armando el primer proyecto que era una fuente para probar zener, pero como yo ya habia hecho un curso de electronica digital y llevé un secuenciador con un 555 y 4017 y leds para probar la fuente, resulta que habia un compañero de esos chupa medias, era estudioso pero me tenia recelo porque todos me preguntaban y mas bronca le dio cuando el profesor me eligió como su ayudante, en eso se acerca y me dice y esa bomba? a lo que yo le contesto "guarda que puede explotar" y el continua con su fuente y yo atendiendo la fila de compañeros para que no coloquen mal los diodos. El profe me dice que me fije si estaba todo listo para empezar a revisar los voltajes de las fuentes y me acerco al chupamedias para ver su trabajo y me dice "guarda que puede explotar" me rio y digo este sabe asi que voy a otro banco y cuando el profe dice enciendan sus fuentes que paso a medir se escucha un estallido y una guirnalda de carton volando por el aire, era la fuente del chupamedias que habia colocado el capacitor al reves, todos se asustaron pero empezaron a reirse cuando el profe dijo "y explotó nomas".


 
ah....esos momentos felices cuando el chupamedias tiene lo que merece.....


----------



## Nepper (Mar 14, 2010)

XD

Una parecida viví yo...
Nosotros teníamos 4 aulas de taller separadas del edificio principal del colegio, llegando fin de año, muchos ya habían entregados sus trabajos y otros se encontraban aún trabajando... dejamos las cosas en el aula de "digitales" se podría decir, donde teníamos las PC's y 2 PLC, un logo y otro siemens grande... El logo estaba montado en la estructura de un ascensor de 3 pisos (una maqueta de ascensor), donde el PLC controlaba todo el sistema... El programa estaba cargado pero no funcionaba bien aún. Para los que no saben, el PLC Logo, tiene una pantallita donde se puede modificar el programa desde el PLC sin necesidad de una PC.
Todo el curso se encontraba fuera del aula y yo vuelvo a buscar unas cosas, lo veo al chupamedia del curso toqueteando el PLC... en broma le digo "Che, dejalo que lo vas a romper" y el me responde "Cuando haga estas modificaciones va a funcionar muy bien". En eso entra el profesor de digitales (no el que nos enseña PLC), y le dice al chupamedia... "DEJA ESO QUE LO VAS A ROMPER Y NO LO VAS A PODER PAGAR!!!", el profesor agarra su cuaderno y sale del aula... yo miro el ascensor y veo que empieza a bajar... pienso "que injusticia, si lo toco yo el profesor me corta las manos, pero como es el lo deja jugar todo lo que quiere"
PAFF!!!... clinclinclin (sonido de piezas metálicas cayendo)...
Se da vuelta el profesor "Pero que **** te dije!!! salí de acá *****"
la cosa que el problema fué el software XD
por suerte no se rompió nada....


----------



## fabry_nirvana (Mar 22, 2010)

aguabba dijo:


> en un curso de "electronica básica" el que lo dictaba (un estudiante de ing electronica muy piola) estaba explicando el funcionamiento de un simple diodo... hizo un dibujo para explicar como funciona distinguiendo los tipos de materiales y dibujó los electrones... hasta que uno preguntó... "¿y esos electrones?... de donde salen?.."... a lo que el tipo este respondío... "andá al negocio Electronica ***** y pedile una bolsita con electrones"... obviamente medio mundo moria a carcajadas jajaj...
> 
> saludos


 
A un amigo le paso algo parecido, Cuando pregunto como se hacian los agujeros de las plaquetas, el profesor lo mando a comprar un kilo de agujeros de 0.75. Las carcajadas en mi curso tampoco faltaron jajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 22, 2010)

ui, un kilo de agujeros son muchos agujeros jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . (a ver si alguno de uds se acuerda) :
> casa galli ente rios al 600
> no me la olvido mas. . .


 
Si  si, eran de poca ayuda los vendedores, yo era un pibe y entre las cosas que compraba le pido : "un cable para grabador, ese que se le enchufa atrás y a los 220" . . . NO , NO HAY ! me dice; sigo con mi compra, entonces otro cliente pide "interlocks", y el otro vendedor le dice ¿blancos, negros  grises, naturales, marrones, largos o cortos? . con un manojo en la mano.

ESOOOOOOOOOO ! ! !  quiero :enfadado: . . . ah , interlocks quiere? me sonríe el tipo .

En la esquina había , o todavía creo que está, una casa que se especializaba en antenas y otras menudencias electrónicas. Ahí algunas cosas también compraba.

¿Eras del barrio?

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2010)

cuando muy novato cierta ves compre un pick-up ,lo fui a devolver porque no funcionaba y me habia olvidado de quitarle el corto al  láser ,el vendedor lo miro y me dijo si no le quitas esta bolita de estaño no va a funcionar,regrese muy avergonzado ,


----------



## CEGO87 (Mar 27, 2010)

dice <- Meda 3 resistencias 1Kohm y 5 de 10Kohm.
entonces el que vendedor le dice <- A cuantos watts
a lo que contesta nuestro compañero <- NO SIN WATTS..    
jaja ja

jajajajajaja esta bueno jajaja! suele pasar cuando recien se comienza en la electronica XD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 27, 2010)

si pero era novato en lo que  respecta a reparar cd-audio,ya tenia unos cuantos años trabajando en rf y tv ,es que Asia muy poco tiempo que llegaron los  equipos con cd a argentina ,tenia el curso echo por supuesto y se me paso,era mi primer pick-up a cambiar
saludos


----------



## CEGO87 (Mar 27, 2010)

LadyM dijo:


> *Esas son las que a las niñas nos hacen mala fama...
> 
> A mi me ha pasado de ir a una entrevista y que me miraran y me dijeran "pero a vos no te veo metiendo las manos adentro de un equipo sucio" emm... Como si aun en mi casa no limpiara un piso o un baño que a veces están mas sucios...
> 
> ...





Saben que en Venezuela es común decirle chupaestaño al desoldador, y el soldador es conocido como cautin aunque creo que este es un poco mas conocido!!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yo tuve una profesora de tecnologia de 2º y física de 3º de ESO (ella era licenciada en química) con narices:

1º Tecnología de 2º, montamos un motor de proyecto. Para hacer el rotor usamos una aguja de ganchillo atravesando un corcho donde se bobina el devanado. Nos hizo utilizar cable de lámpara (2*1mm^2) para hacerlo, separando los dos hilos y empalmandolos. Luego, unas escobillas con papel de aluminio para "extraer la corriente", según ella, y por último cable de *2.5mm^2* para conectar las escobillas a las pilas (2*4.5 v serie), alegando que menos era insuficiente. Yo lo hice con hilo esmaltado de 0.5mm^2m, unas escobillas de lata lijadas y pegadas a la base y cable de lamparilla para el cableado interno, con interruptor e inversor de polaridad. Los imanes eran permanentes. El mío el único que giró.

2º Física 3º ESO: En el tema de la instalacón electrica de la vivienda, denominó al ICP (interruptor de control de potencia) *IPC* sí, sí *I, P, C.* Yo le dije que no, pero ella reiteraba en insistir y no lo admitio.

Ahora los chispazos:

1º En nochevieja o nochebuena 1999, yo tenía 5 años. Estábamos en casa de mis abuelos cenando. Yo tenía un juego de enchufes y cables viejos para jugar, cortocircuitados y demás. Entonces mi primo mayor coge uno de ellos y lo va a enchufar, yo le digo que no, insiste y salgo corriendo al salón a avisar a mis padres. Llego, se lo digo y se va la luz... Por cierto, su padre era electricista...

2º En primero de la ESO. Acaba tecnología y después teníamos música (examen de audiciones) En esto, por aburrimiento, saco un trozo de alambre, lo doblo en forma de U, le pongo celo en la parte curva y le digo a un compañero que si metes esto en el enchufe, da un chispazo y se va la luz. Y se fue, antes de un examen de audiciones de música...

Josefe17


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Geniales, momentos inolvidables todos, y muchos se me hacen muuuy familiares.
> 
> Primera: Esta fue conocida por gran parte de la facultad. En los primeros semestres de la carrera de electronica, nos dan clases de programacion basica en C. Pues un dia mas corriente que comun, sin novedades adicionales, estabamos en la clase de programacion, ya saben, todos atentos a la clase pues entendiamos cada vez menos. Todos serios, y pues el profesor es una persona muy agradable, esmerado con su trabajo (lo digo sin sarcasmo), y pues las clases eran amenas, mas no menos interesantes. En un chico rato, expontaneamente, uno de los compañeros, pide la palabra, para externar su duda, todo correcto, el profesor cede, y este compañero dice "disculpe profesor, es que yo tengo problemas con el asterisco", (por los que no estan familiarizados con la palabra asterisco por la region, asterisco es igual a "orto, agujero, esa pequeña cavidad del trasero". En eso, nos volteamos a ver unos a otros y al profesor con esa duda de si reirse o callar, pero el animo no se pudo hacer esperar y todos estallamos a carcajadas durante el resto de la clase. Pobre tipo, al final si fue contestada su pregunta sobre el manejo del caracter asterisco en una cadena de caracteres, pero quedo apodado como el asterisco.



 Only On Mexico 
Saludos!!!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 28, 2010)

¿pero entonces cómo lo llaman al *? ¿ese alumno era extranjero?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 28, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ¿pero entonces cómo lo llaman al *? ¿ese alumno era extranjero?



No era extranjero, y al asterisco lo llamamos asterisco... Pero, como nosotros los Mexicanos somos muy albureros... Cuando vengas por acá, es mejor no hablar mucho. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 1, 2010)

Jajaja, es imposible tener una conversación formal o informal sin alburear y ser albureado al menos por una vez.
Una vez, en uno de mis trabajos, le preguntamos a un japonés que ya tenia tiempo residiendo en méxico, que si se le hizo facil aprender el español, a lo que responde; "español muy bonito, pelo los albules... mucho cuilalo!!!"
jajaja...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Jajaja, es imposible tener una conversación formal o informal sin alburear y ser albureado al menos por una vez.
> Una vez, en uno de mis trabajos, le preguntamos a un japonés que ya tenia tiempo residiendo en méxico, que si se le hizo facil aprender el español, a lo que responde; "español muy bonito, pelo los albules... mucho cuilalo!!!"
> jajaja...



Al punto que hasta los profes se tiene que andar con cuidado con lo que dicen  

Saludos!!!


----------



## PEBE (Abr 1, 2010)

Jajaja,asterisco aunque hubiera sido igual que dijera: "profesor tengo problemas con la tecla". Aun en México no nos entendemos todos muy bien, por ejemplo les contare una historia bastante bochornosa que me paso. Mi familia es de Jalisco y pues toda la gente ahi habla muy diferente y tiene palabras raras como "panocha" bueno, el chiste es que un dia llego mi tia al DF y pues ayudaba a mi abuela en las compras y en hacer la comida,asi que un dia acompañe a mi tia al mercado y se acerco a un puesto y muy segura dijo: "me da un kilo de panocha porfavor" jajajaja el que atendio se quedo pasmado y le pregunto a mi tia ¿panocha señora? el señor se queria morir de la risa, bueno para resumir: panocha en jalisco es el piloncillo (melasa para decirlo cientificamente) pero aca en el DF y en el estado de Mexico panocha es otra cosa que nada que ver con la melasa.

En conclusion: es cierto en Mexico hay que cuidar mucho lo que dices por que si no vas a ser la botana de un buen albureador.Saludos



> Al punto que hasta los profes se tiene que andar con cuidado con lo que dicen



Yo a veces me debo cuidar de los profesores, creo ellos saben alburear mas. Una vez estabamos en examen y se me ocurrio decirrofe esta bien grueso (osea,esta dificl el examen) y me contesta: que? ya me lo viste? anda no hables y contesta tu examen. Asi de mala onda son algunos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 1, 2010)

AAAAAsjsjsjsjjdsjdnjsjdjsaajaj

No, fatal tu caso...

Saludos!!!

Si, ese es México!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 2, 2010)

llamenme ignorante si quieren, que es alburear??


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> llamenme ignorante si quieren, que es alburear??



Ignorante (Tu lo dijiste )

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albur_(paronomasia)

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2010)

aaaa como  el tipo de la propaganda que todo lo  que decía lo decía con doble sentido cuando servía   la mesa en una propaganda de mayonesa creo que era ,el que servía  morcilla y   chorizos y a cada comensal algo le decía,pero ala hija no le decia nada solo sonrrio


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

Acá en México es un Epic Fail decir con tus amigos que te gustan los huevos con chorizo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2010)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/4453264/Epic-Fail-(imagenes-de-las-mayores-cagadas.html   epic fail


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

AJajajajsja, Buenas imágenes... aunque algunas me hubiese gustado evitarlas...

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 2, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá en México es un Epic Fail decir con tus amigos que te gustan los huevos con chorizo...



 aveces hasta por estar callado te alburean... creo que lo mejor es evitar mexico


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2010)

... Solo los más fuertes sobreviven...
Ahora, eso es si vives en la ciudad, te vas a un pueblo y literalmente mueres por sobredosis de albur...
Violencia intralingüistica...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Sainicus (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola a todos. Siguiendo con las situaciones curiosas que le pasan a uno, aqui les va otra:

Resulta que estábamos en las prácticas de laboratorio del curso de Circuito Digitales II, es por norma hacer grupos para estos laboratorios asi que siempre se empatan entre patas o los afines entre si, asi que estaban mi grupo, otros más y el de los relajados (esos que solo vienen a hacer hora y pasan por pasar); resulta, que el profesor empieza a rebisar los resultados de los grupos y a evaluarlos, y justo llega donde los relajados y para su mala suerte no les había salido el laboratorio (no recuerdo muy bien de que era), entonces entonces el profesor le pregunta a un integrante del grupo (justo al más "inteligente"), el valor del resistor que están usando como pull-up, y este no sabe que responderle, pués no sabia leer el codigo de colores. El profesor se queda asombrado y le dice:
- joven no sabe los codigos de colores?, y como ha pasado primero?, entonces mídalo pues con el multimetro y digame el valor...

y se va. Entonces, el alumno toma el multímetro y antes de medir la resistencia, se acerca a su compañero de grupo y le pregunta:
-cual es el positivo en la resistencia????

 fue toda una media hora de risas y chacotas para la gente que estaba de sapa.....

saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 7, 2010)

RANISAN dijo:


> cual es el positivo en la resistencia?





jajaja siendo otro profe lo hubiese devuelto a cursar desde el principio. Esta anécdota es como uno anterior que iba a la tienda y pedia resistencias sin watt


----------



## PEBE (Abr 7, 2010)

Dios .el gato jajajaja sssss,ese ya es un crimen como el positivo de la resistencia? le hubieran respondido que el lado de la franja dorada


----------



## Nepper (Abr 7, 2010)

Buenas! esta vez les vengo con una que mas de uno me van a decir que  deje lar maria juana XD

Resulta que en mi oficina hay varios "diseñadores" tanto mecánicos como  electromecánicos, y hay uno en particular que es muy esceptico, no  acepta muchas de mis filosofías y es un exelente charlatan, que sabe  sabe, pero no tolera saber menos que otro, en otras palabras, las sabe  todas y solamente tiene 23 años  ....

En eso, yo estaba junto a un jefe de proyecto hablando de un trabajo, y  estos mecanicos diseñando, entonces escuchabamos cada 2x3 la palabra  pi... pi por esto, pi por lo otro, cansado de escucharlo (y en broma),  mi jefe de proyecto le dice a los mecánicos, "¿que pasa si pi no es  3.14? se van a querer matar todos los mecánicos!!" e inició una  discución, elmecánico dice, "es imposible que pi no valga 3,14, porque  sale de una relación, no existe otra forma..." 

huy... ¿para que? yo, como un comentario al margen les mencioné "¿y si  el espacio es curbo? pero no entendieron y cada uno siguió trabajando...
Ese mismo día, yo, en la uni, en la hora de digitales, en el margen de  la carpeta, demostré que pi vale la increible suma de 2...

Bueno... como siempre digo, si me drogara, por lo menos tendría la  escusa de hacer lo que hago XD

Al otro día les explico mi descubrimiento, pero me quemaron en la  hoguera por hereje... pero yo tenía el caballito de batalla que eran las  "Definiciones", en ningún momento rompí ninguna definición, y le mostré  que pi puede ser igual a 2.
Lo importante no es ganar, si no hacer perder al otro...

Yo me comí un gaste imprecionante, pero no por pi, si no por la forma  del hallasgo... el pi=2 se lo tubieron que comer...


----------



## antiworldx (Abr 7, 2010)

¿Y cómo fue la demostración?


Edit:
Publicada acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/charla-geometria-pi-2-a-34467/ para no desvirtuar este tema.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola, lo que me paso hace poco es que vi el post del transmisor FM y pues me anime a armarlo, pero pues no tuve tiempo de comprar los componentes exactos, asi que le tantie un poco (mas bien le tantie mucho) en los componentes, en vez de resistencias de 1k puse de 400ohms y asi, la bobina toda fea,el trimmer casi barrido, asi que pues ya que acabe el proyecto pues no le di muchas esperanzas de que funcionara por que practicamente se veia horrible!!, todo quemado y sucio jeje, y ooo sorpresa lo hehce a funcionar en solo 2 minutos y bueno hace poco me decidi a hacer otra vez el emisor de radio pero un poco mas presentable, con componentes nuevos y plaquita bien hecha, jeje, hasta consegui los capacitores de 2.7 picos y que creen? me tarde como una semana en hecharalo a andar, jejeje que cosas no?


----------



## Edson (Abr 11, 2010)

Aqui va la mia >
El Profe de electronica Digital nos pidio que trajeramos un televisor para reconocer las partes o arreglarlo en caso de estar en mal estado 
LLeve mi TV 1 a la cual le pillamos el problema en el TRC agotado asi q*UE* dije traigo mi otra TV 2 *(en mi casa desechamos las teles como si se tratasen de punuelos usados)
asi que lleve mi TV 2 a clase para ver si se podria juntar y salvar un almenos
Asi que mi profe me dice aver Guillen traiga su Tv vamos a cambiar la placa 
voy la traigo, destapo y mi sorpresa fueeeee grande cuando estaba mas vacio frasco de propinas solo estaba el TRC no tenia ni los parlantes internos 
Segun mi padre esa TV no la habia abierto nadie exepto su compadre jaajjaaj
que picaro 


BYE
Salu2


----------



## Ratmayor (May 20, 2010)

Hace mucho tiempo ya me paso algo con un cliente del tipo "HPD!" que me llevo un amplificador completamente desarmado y lo queria de hoy para ayer, cada vez que iba al local llegaba peleando y amenazandome con llamar a la policia si no le reparaba su cachibache.

Un dia el individuo en cuestion fue al local con las mismas intenciones, y cuando me comenzo a amenazar con llamar a la policia, casualmente entro al local un amigo policia y le dije, "aprovecha, ahi la tienes!" y el tipo de puso PALIDO! y jamas volvi a saber de el, incluso si lo veia en la calle el tipo cruzaba la acera jejeje


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 20, 2010)

lo mas importante, y el ampli???


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2010)

lo que no entiendo es por que no se lo diste como te lo dio el .
"armalo vos " le digo.

como fue que te puso en ese compromiso que no podias mandarlo a la mierc..... ?


----------



## Ratmayor (May 20, 2010)

Si lo mande para ese pais(La mied) y le decia que se llevara su cachibache, pero se molestaba y me daba a entender que yo estaba obligado a repararle su equipo (Aun desconozco de que manicomio se escapo ese tipo).
Todavia conservo el ampli  es un Yorkville 1200, si lo repare, aunque no lo uso, lo tengo en un estante lleno de telarañas jejeje


----------



## antiworldx (May 20, 2010)

Es uno de esos cachibaches que se convierten en espacio ocupado a lo bestia.
No puedes usarlo porque no es tuyo...
No puedes venderlo, porque no es tuyo...
Y cuando por azares del destino, pasan dos o tres años y dices "que mas da, ya no regreso", y lo usas para ti, magicamente al dia siguiente el cliente viene por el...

Detesto eso...


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 20, 2010)

Por acá, legalmente el técnico sólo está obligado a preservar el equipo hasta un año, después puede quedarse con él, además de que si se le antoja, puede cobrar un dinero adicional por mantener el equipo ocupando espacio después de cierto tiempo.

Así a los que quieren pasarse de vivos les sale el tiro por la culata...

Un cliente quería, después de 5 años, que le devolviera un TV que mandó a arreglar, además de que quería que le devolviera lo que le cobre por revisarla más otro resto por los repuestos que hubo que comprar. Le expliqué como eran las cosas, y que si quería recuperar el TV, tendría que pagar una cierta cantidad de dinero por cada mes que ese TV estuvo ocupando espacio en mi casa, y además no le devolvía nada de dinero porque lo que pagó es remuneración por mi trabajo y costos de reparación. Desistió de recuperarlo....


----------



## fernandob (May 20, 2010)

con que le digan que no recuerdan dicho equipo, que le traigan el COMPROBANTE asi lo busca.
ya alcanza.
anda a encontrar el comprobante.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 20, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Es uno de esos cachibaches que se convierten en espacio ocupado a lo bestia.
> No puedes usarlo porque no es tuyo...
> No puedes venderlo, porque no es tuyo...
> Y cuando por azares del destino, pasan dos o tres años y dices "que mas da, ya no regreso", y lo usas para ti, magicamente al dia siguiente el cliente viene por el...
> ...


 
Ahora que lo mensionas, paso tambien que luego de 3 años si aparecer el cliente, decidimos vender un TV, y al momento de que la persona nos estaba entregando el dinero aparecio el dueño original


----------



## Josefe17 (May 21, 2010)

¿Y qué pasó? No creo que fuese casualidad


----------



## Ratmayor (May 21, 2010)

La verdad es que es una fija, creo que deberian agregarlo a la lista de las leyes de murphy, "cuando vendas un equipo que este abandonado en tu taller, enseguida aparecera el dueño original"

y bueno el cliente se transformo en Hulk, isterico porque estabamos vendiendo su TV, y se molesto mas cuando le dijimos que tenia que pagar "estacionamiento" por los dias que estuvo ese equipo en el taller estorbando y creo que le iba a dar un infarto cuando se entero que por botar el comprobante tenia que cancelar algo adicional...


----------



## fernandob (May 21, 2010)

les contare una anecdota, algo que ...no comprobe 100 % pero lo intui, es asi casi seguro.

vieron los negocios de compra venta de usados ??? 
o esos negocios que compran ORO ???

bueno, pues les dire como se hace:
el comerciante tiene 2 LOCALES , que no estan muy cerca uno de el otro.

entonces lo que compra en uno de los locales lo vende en el otro y viceversa.
en lo que se refiere aelectrodomesticos y eso tambien es viable, no es necesario 2 comercios ya que implica un gasto grande, pero si viveza y discrecion (**) , uno puede ofrecerle a un cliente particular que necesita un TV usado a un buen precio y se lo lleva a su domicilio, *no lo pones en la vidriera con un cartel.

*Ahora hay comercios que si lo hacen, o sea compran y venden en el mismo lugar * , pero simplemente ponen las pautas bien claras y listo, nada mas, y cara de piedra.
*La gente mala son como los perros : se dan cuenta si tenes miedo, si sos ingenuo y en seguida van a aprovecharse, mas que perros son depredadores.

hay cosas que se aprenden con la experiencia, experiencia claro que uno debe aprovechar, por que si son SALAMES y no recogen el fruto de sus experiencias o no tratan d eque les sean una leccion......pues siempre pasaran tropezando con la misma  piedra (bien humano ) .


r ee cTTso 
t


----------



## antiworldx (May 21, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> La verdad es que es una fija, creo que deberian agregarlo a la lista de las leyes de murphy, "cuando vendas un equipo que este abandonado en tu taller, enseguida aparecera el dueño original"
> 
> y bueno el cliente se transformo en Hulk, isterico porque estabamos vendiendo su TV, y se molesto mas cuando le dijimos que tenia que pagar "estacionamiento" por los dias que estuvo ese equipo en el taller estorbando y creo que le iba a dar un infarto cuando se entero que por botar el comprobante tenia que cancelar algo adicional...



Ley de ratmayor-antiworld...

conozco otra que se llama ley del efecto arturiano, pero es offtopic y despues en un momento propicio la explico.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 22, 2010)

Acabo de recordar una anecdota, muy comica...
Resulta que estoy en el lado del publico del taller y entra un vendedor ambulante y me pregunta que si no tiene que le preste unas pinzas, y yo le respondi que no... entonces este vendedor me salio con: Vamos a venderte este pues! =D la cuestion me dio tanta risa que no me quedo otra que comprarle la bendita pinza... jejeje


----------



## Felix Juan (May 24, 2010)

Daniel.more dijo:


> Fui a sanear la instalacion de una enpaquetadora la cual quedo perfecta.....dias mas tarde el cliente me llama enfadado porque a pesar que la maquina no falla nunca,cosa que antes fallaba continuamente no puede enpaquetar mas de 20 paquetes al minuto y antes podia 40......fuy y todo estaba correcto,pero a las increpancias del individuo modifique el sistema,monte un plc una pantalla tactil,desarrolle un sofware etc,etc...(aunque el pago el material yo pusela mano de obra que no fue poca) el caso es que ahora va a 90 paquetes por minuto , meses despues conoci a uno que trabajo en esa empresa y me aseguro que JAMAS fue a mas de 15 paquetes y ademas fallando continuamente....insulte al tipo por telefono puesto que en persona se esconde porque un amigo en comun le advirtio que le iria a partir la cara....ha pasado unos 3 años aproximadamente y aun me hierve la sangre cuando lo recuerdo.....


Por situaciones de ese tipo dejé de ser autónomo.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Moraleja: Si un cliente no quiere ni hablar de que va a tener que pagarte, es que no estaba en sus planes hacerlo.


 
Yo tengo un amigo que trabaja en un banco y un día me dijo: "Fíate de los que te regatean, porque esos están pensando en pagarte. Por eso te regatean."

Así que los que no hablan de dinero son menos fiables


----------



## Felix Juan (May 24, 2010)

Voy a contar probablemente la mejor de mi época de estudiante. Estábamos en primer curso de Formación Profesional en taller empezando con circuitos eléctricos (conmutadas de pasillo y cosas así). Cuando se iba el profesor empezamos a hacer experimentos con cortocircuitos, aprovechando que cada mesa tenía un magnetotérmico y la cosa no pasaba a mayores. Hacíamos explotar condensadores, cortocircuitos con papel de aluminio (que salen unas chispas muy bonitas), etc.

Pero un día tuvimos la culminación de la creatividad. Unos compañeros se trajeron un paquete de salchichas de frankfurt (me estoy riendo mientras lo escribo y hace 27 años de esto). No tuvieron mejor cosa que coger un cable con un enchufe en un extremo y los dos cables pelados en el otro. En los cables pelados sujetaron los correspondientes alfileres y clavaron un alfiler en cada extremo de una de las salchichas (no se si voy a poder terminar de escribir ). Acto seguido enchufaron el cable y todos pudimos ver cómo la salchicha se freía por electrocución. Teníamos suerte porque al profe se le veía venir de lejos.

Cuando el profe llegó notó un olor raro y empezó a desconfiar de nosotros (¡no se por qué!). Al final descubrió el pastel, cogió a los dos compañeros que habían traido el paquete de salchichas y les dijo que hicieran una salchica delante suya. Cuando la salchicha estaba "hecha" el profe les dijo: "ahora comansela." Y se la tuvieron que comer (no se si las anteriores las habían probado).

Ya no recuerdo qué castigo les aplicó después, pero supongo que la anécdota aún se recuerda en el colegio. Desde luego los compañeros de ese curso nos acordamos todos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 24, 2010)

y que, ¿estaba buena? lol


----------



## Felix Juan (May 24, 2010)

Yo no la probé. Pero cuando el profe les dijo "cómasela" mi compañero le pegó un mordisco y empezó a comérsela, y luego se la ofreció al profe a ver si quería. Suerte que justo en ese momento el profe estaba mirando a la clase (tratando de transmirnos la gravedad de la fechoría porque nos estábamos partiendo la caja) porque creo que no le habría echo gracia el ofrecimiento.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 24, 2010)

mas que un sabor raro no creo que tengan, no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 25, 2010)

y cocinadas al instante, eso también suma puntos.
y no te sucederá el típico efecto "carbonizado por fuera, aún congelado por dentro"


----------



## Felix Juan (May 25, 2010)

¡Quién sabe! Quizá inventamos el microondas (que por aquél entonces no se ni si se veían). Aunque como la cosa era a los 50Hz de la red sería el macroondas. La cosa es que dejamos olor a barraca de perritos calientes por todo el taller.

Ahora lo pienso y digo: si solo teníamos 14 ó 15 años, adolescentes, inconscientes, peligrosos intrínsecos... ¿como nos dejaban acceso a los 220V sin control?

¡Bua, no me lo puedo creer! ¡Ya me he leído las 14 páginas! Empecé hace 3 días y lo he hecho en todos los ratos que he pillado. Pero la verdad es que las anécdotas enganchan.

Para celebrarlo voy a contar otra. Teníamos un profesor al que todos conseguimos odiar de una manera o de otra (a pesar de las ganas que aún tengo de publicar su nombre y decir "fulano de tal era un ******* de ******** " me voy a contener). A lo largo de la formación profesional nos dio diferentes asignaturas: matemáticas, taller y dibujo que yo recuerde. Era bastante amnésico (que no era culpa suya) y mala persona (que sí lo era).

En una ocasión nos estaba dando clase de matemáticas pero sabía que estaba con electrónicos. Hizo una demostaración matemática (ahora no recuerdo cual) y dijo: "... y esto es tan evidente como que V=I/R", y así lo escribió en la pizarra y se quedó tan ancho. Y se volvió a la clase todo convencido de la rotundidad de su alegato.

A todos nosotros nos dió la risa, así que él se volvió a la pizarra para ver de qué nos reíamos. Miró a la pizarra y no encontró nada extraño (el gigante V=I/R que acababa de escribir no le llamaba la atención), así que se volvió otra vez a la clase con cara de pocos amigos y a todos nosotros se nos cortó la risa de golpe.

Para mi descanso moral se que ese señor ya no está dando clase.


----------



## rojewski (May 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace unos (Muchos) años en plena época de la dictadura en Argentina yo trabajaba para una subsidiaria SNCF (Ferrocarriles del Estado Francés) en la instalación de un sistema de señalamiento automático para ferrocarril.
> La instalación estaba terminada y funcionando en período de garantía, un día aparece una falla en un sector de vías, al verificarse el por que del problema se detectó un cortocircuito en uno de los cables subterráneos de la instalación.
> Se procedió a medir la resistencia desde ambos extremos del cable para calcular el sitio aproximado del corto, con el calculo estimado fuimos al lugar calculado y comenzamos una inspección visual del recorrido buscando algo anormal, cuando encontramos cuevas de ratas en el sitio se decidió comenzar a excavar en ese lugar (A las ratas les encantaba comerse esos cables).
> Cuando llegamos al cable encontramos la calavera de una rata (Muy muerta ella) con los diente hincados en el cable, había roído la cubierta externa de PVC, el film de aluminio, la segunda capa de PVC y por último el aislante de uno de los conductores, ese fue el fin de la rata.
> ...


 

Dios, en serio? Como dices, menos mal y primero preguntaron antes de disparar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2010)

y si como les van a disparar a unos tipos con unas palas y caras de asustados


----------



## rojewski (May 25, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> aqui les va una anecdota:
> 
> hace unos dias compre algo de componentes, unos 70 dolares de merca.
> un poco de todo , para tener y para unas cosas que estoy haciendo.
> ...


 
Esa es una afeccion de los electronicos que empezamos de autodidactas. Hace poco hice pedidos de muestras gratis a la Microchip, Analog Devices y Texas Instruments: AHHHHH!!! Cual niño con juguetes nuevos, jeje.


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 26, 2010)

gratis?

[completando caracteres]


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No creas que esto es algo extraño, yo en alguna oportunidad tuve que presentar algunos diseños como parte del curriculum.
> 
> Si la empresa es *"Seria"* "no tocan, no miran, no huelen, ni te dejan entrar al edificio los diseños si no los tienes registrados a tu nombre.
> 
> De echo los aceptan *"solo"* si presentas las constancias de registro como propiedad intelectual.


 
Oye Fogonazo: ¿En tu país se puede registrar un diseño electrónico en el registro de propiedad intelectual? ¿Lo has hecho alguna vez? Lo digo porque, según mi información, en España los diseños electrónicos van por el tema de patentes, que es mucho más caro y costoso (de trámites y tiempo) que la propiedad intelectual. Si sabes algo que me pueda ayudar me lo cuentas, porfa.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 11, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Voy a contar probablemente la mejor de mi época de estudiante. Estábamos en primer curso de Formación Profesional en taller empezando con circuitos eléctricos (conmutadas de pasillo y cosas así). Cuando se iba el profesor empezamos a hacer experimentos con cortocircuitos, aprovechando que cada mesa tenía un magnetotérmico y la cosa no pasaba a mayores. Hacíamos explotar condensadores, cortocircuitos con papel de aluminio (que salen unas chispas muy bonitas), etc.
> 
> Pero un día tuvimos la culminación de la creatividad. Unos compañeros se trajeron un paquete de salchichas de frankfurt (me estoy riendo mientras lo escribo y hace 27 años de esto). No tuvieron mejor cosa que coger un cable con un enchufe en un extremo y los dos cables pelados en el otro. En los cables pelados sujetaron los correspondientes alfileres y clavaron un alfiler en cada extremo de una de las salchichas (no se si voy a poder terminar de escribir ). Acto seguido enchufaron el cable y todos pudimos ver cómo la salchicha se freía por electrocución. Teníamos suerte porque al profe se le veía venir de lejos.
> 
> ...




miren lo que encontré 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvS6bOKLhFs&NR=1


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 11, 2010)

Jajajaja!!!! Asi o lo quieren mas explicito!... Ha sido la anecdota no.1 hasta el momento. Lo que hace la ociosidad. Por eso hasta la luna hemos llegado.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 11, 2010)

¡Jo, si en mis tiempos hubiera habido YouTube! (la anecdota que yo he contado ocurrió hace, ¡Dios mío, 27 años!). La verdad es que nosotros no la dejamos quemar tanto (creo). Quién sabe, quizá aquí el artista de youtube ha hecho varias y ha puesto el video cuando ya le ha cogido el punto.

Muy bueno elosciloscopio , hay que ver qué manejo de las búsquedas.

Me lo estoy imaginando versión Ferrán Adriá: "Micuit de magro de cerdo con picada de hígado, corazón (etc.) embutido en tripa, flambeado a la corriente alterna de 220V con electrodos de aleación cobre-zinc, mediante cable de cobre de alta pureza."


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> miren lo que encontré



Lo que es no tener nada que hacer un sábado... LOL


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2010)

lo que hace la juventud che............
asi que si el dia de mañana abren un equipo y en una placa enconetran una salchicha a no asombrarse, ES UNA RESISTENCIA , de potencia, eso si.

y ya que estan salchicheando , les comparto un video que a mi hace tiempo me encanto..... era una cosa rara y graciosa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gnrQGnDXl8&feature=related


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 12, 2010)

en algun momento vi algo parecido, pero en vez de salchicha con un pepino, de esos tipo pickle, de los uqe se guerdan en vinagre, es mucho mas lindo para ver que la salchicha

saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 12, 2010)

Me estoy acordando de una que tiene "salchichas" de por medio. Clase de física de 4º, estamos dando los momentos de fuerza y las palancas. En esto entiendo el significado de las manivelas y por qué se usan y digo "Por eso los camioneros tienen ese manubrio en el volante" Carcajada general, incluso de la profesora. Manubrio, según la Rae significa pomo o manija de algo, por lo que yo me refería al mango que ponen en el volante los camioneros para hacer más fuerza y dar vueltas, pero no sabía que quería decir lo que he entrecomillado al principio. Eso es inolvidable. Me acuerdo de otra clase, hace poco, ajustando reacciones químicas, que nos sale una difícil que no se puede ajustar por tanteo, por lo que nos explica que se ajustan mediante sistemas de ecuaciones, pero en esto una compañera no sé que dice y la profesora le contesta que esa reacción "se ajusta a lo Cachuli", tal como suena, y otra vez carcajada general.



			
				la RAE dijo:
			
		

> Manubrio. (Del lat. manubrĭum). m. Empuñadura o manija de un instrumento. || 2. Empuñadura o pieza, generalmente de hierro, compuesta de dos ramas en ángulo recto, que se emplea para dar vueltas a una rueda, al eje de una máquina, etc. || 3. Am. Mer., Cuba, Guat., Hond. y Méx. manillar. □ V. órgano de ~, piano de ~.



Josefe17


----------



## NTM (Jun 12, 2010)

LadyM dijo:


> *Esas son las que a las niñas nos hacen mala fama...
> 
> A mi me ha pasado de ir a una entrevista y que me miraran y me dijeran "pero a vos no te veo metiendo las manos adentro de un equipo sucio" emm... Como si aun en mi casa no limpiara un piso o un baño que a veces están mas sucios...
> 
> ...


jejejeje siempre pasa esto..
saludos..Eres muy lind*A* para q*UE* te pase esto? eh?

ami no me a pasado nada de bueno, pero muy buenos sus anecdotas


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

Me rio mucho con sus anecdotas y me hacen recordar otras tambien muy interesantes. hace unos años atras trabaje como mantenimiento en un hotel, era el que se encargaba de arreglar los TVs de las habitaciones. En fin, en ese tiempo tenia tuve un vecino que queria aprender electronica a toda costa y un buen dia me lo lleve para el trabajo para que se fuera ateniendo a lo que le esperaba buajajajaja... El caso es que luego de reparar unos TVs, le pedi que por favor los limpiara y los cerrara para subirlos a sus respectivas habitaciones, lo que yo nunca me imagine es que se le ocurriera limpiar un TV encendido por dentro y con la mano... me di cuenta despues que pego un tremendo salto diciendo que habia tocado *"una bicha metalica ahi"* 



Adivinen porque se le quitaron los animos de seguir aprendiendo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

Huy!!!!!!! Esos Pican!!!!!!!!!!! Más si están con disipador!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Huy!!!!!!! Esos Pican!!!!!!!!!!! Más si están con disipador!!!!


Yo creo que mas bien lo mordio


----------



## bahoque (Jun 16, 2010)

Cierto dia, acudi a prestar garantia a una impresora vendida por mi compañia. La clienta muy molesta me dice " Esa maquina imprime cuando le da la gana !! , ahora mi secretaria y todos en la oficina tienen que avisar en voz alta y quedarse muy quietos en sus puestos cuando alguien envia a imprimir. Si alguien se mueve, la maquina no imprime. LLEVESE SU MAQUINA Y DEVUELVAME MI DINERO !!"

No lo podia creer, respetuosamente les pedi una demostracion, era cierto, uno de los empleados se movio y la maquina dejo de imprimir. Hicimos otra prueba, nadie se movio e imprimio todas las hojas !!!!

Revise la maquina, estaba perfecta. A la tercera prueba vi que el cable de red pasaba por los pies de todos y que cualquiera que lo tropezara sacaba temporalmente de red la impresora.

Al enterarse la clienta se avergozo, pidio disculpas y prometio contratar a alguien que le arreglara su problema de red.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2010)

tipico humano esta ultima anecdota Y MAS SI ES MUJER !!!!!!!!!!!!!

hace un rato llegue a casa , viaje en colectivo, , una vieja se quedo parada muy pancha como si hubiese hechado raices en el  pasillo ede el autobus. a la altura de la maquina que expende lso boletos.
cuando pase yo con mi bolso de trabajo , pues inevitablemente la moleste (no solo la roce con el bolso sino que ademas le frote el culo ).
aclaro que fisicamente era imposible pasar de otra manera y ademas deberia sentirse agradecida que alguien la roce aunque sea sin querer.

bueno , pues se mando un gesto y una queja absolutamente desubicada.
tuve la intencion de responderle pero me la aguante (mas inútil que cenicero en moto hubiese sido .. es mas, hasta contraproducente) .

quiero decir que es muy comun que las mujeres POR DEFECTO supongan que ante cualquier inconveniente es el resto de el planeta el que esta errado, no ellas.
y cuanto mas viejas peor .

en tu caso le mostraste la obviedad inconfundible , ademas frente a otos y ademas mal que mal esa mujer no era un caso perdido POR QUE TRABAJABA , asi que por lo menos no tiene TODAS las neuronas atrofiadas.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tipico humano esta ultima anecdota Y MAS SI ES MUJER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 No generalizemos, aunque hay casos de casos.

Yo tuve una jefa que en mas de una oportunidad quise incendiarle el carro, pero con ella encerrada adentro, esto porque aparte de que se trataba de una empresa de mantenimiento de Hardware y Software, ella no tenia ni idea de como prender una PC, aparte de eso era una persona muy....... este....... @#$&%* ay les va un ejemplo: Un cliente solicita que le cambien el disco duro de la PC, el cliente me enviará un taxi para que me pase buscando desde la oficina hasta la suya y yo debia llevar todo lo necesario incluyendo el disco duro, y una unidad para respaldar los datos del cliente.

Cuando llega el dia, ella llego TARDE, no pude sacar ni las herramientas, ni el disco ni nada de la oficina por lo que el taxi que mando el cliente se canso de esperar y se marchó, cuando al fin se digno a llegar, me armo un regaño echandome la culpa por no haber retenido mas al taxista, bien, logro sacar las cosas de la oficina, vuelvo a llamar al taxista y me voy a donde el cliente. No se de donde saco mi ex jefa que cuando uno va a hacer un respaldo del disco uno dice ALAKAZAM!!! y listo, todos los datos quedaron en el otro disco y fuimos felices , pues desde que llegue a la oficina del cliente fue llamandome, atormentandome para que me apurara, alegando que no entendia porque me tenia que tardar tanto (osea, eran casi 300Gb de informacion fiscal!!! y lo peor es que la empresa cobraba por horas de servicio ), aparte de eso, como ella habia llegado tarde, una compañera no pudo obtener la direccion de otro cliente que habia que visitar, entonces la jefa la mando a llamarme a mi, yo le di la direccion y ella no supo llegar, pues la jefa me llamo para decirme que habia hecho que se perdiera mi compañera y que por mi culpa se perdio tiempo porque no se pudo visitar a ese cliente hno:. Bien aun con mi paciencia a un 2% termino con el cliente al que le estaba montando el disco y me vuelve a llamar la bruj... eh... jefa para que visite a otro cliente, cuando llego a la otra oficina, resulta que ellos no habian llamado hno:, cuando llamo yo a mi oficina, la jefa me echo otro regaño mas porque tenia sus pautas mal echas y me dio a entender que como yo estaba en el departamento de sistemas, tenia que arreglar sus metidas de pata :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:. Ya de camino a la oficina con mi paciencia en -75% :cabezon: ya la muy p..... me estaba esperando en la puerta para culparme de sus metidas de pata, le pase por al lado como si hubiese sido una pared, ella vociferaba no se que cosas, subi a mi cubiculo, imprimi mi carta de renuncia, y le dije todas las malas palabras que se merecia y en todos los idiomas que me se :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

que bueno es poder mandar a la mier...... a unA jefa ,.,.o jefE que se lo merecen, y mas cuando sabes que al irte LOS DEJAS EN BOLAS !!!!!!!!

creo yo que lo mejor es no quedarse con esa gente , esa gente es como UN ANCLA para elllos y para los demas, son generadores de frustraciones y excusas.
lo mas sano es irse por que quien estudio quiere crecer, recorrer camino de experiencia y aprendizaje y tambien, muy importante, MAS QUE IMPORTANTE conocer gente ,saber que si hay gente buena y ambientes de trabajo que valen la pena.

sepanlo muchachos, no se queden con HDPs .


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 17, 2010)

Muy buena tu historia Ratmayor. Siempre me he preguntado como es posible que empresas así con jefes/as así tengan trabajo y ganen dinero. Es decir, como les aguantan los clientes.

En una ocasión un cliente, con el que tenía bastante confianza, me estaba pidiendo un montón de añadidos al proyecto por el mismo precio, claro está. Eran pequeños detalles de esos de "...total no te cuesta nada, ya que estás...". Aprovechando la confianza le dije lo siguiente:

"Siempre os oigo decir: Esos chavales jóvenes que bien atendían y qué buen servicio daban. Lástima que cerraron. PASADO. Este jo... @$#& me ha vuelto a engañar, me la ha vuelto a meter doblada. Me ha vuelto a cobrar un dineral por una tontería. PRESENTE. Si elgierais bien a vuestros proveedores solo sobrevivirían los que atienden bien."

Se quedó blanco y dejó de pedirme añadidos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2010)

hola, por si les sirve, lo que yo hago cuando me piden añadidos (y es comun ) es lo siguiente:

si señora, no se haga problema, primero dejeme terminar con lo presupuestado y luego seguimos con lo que quiera.

o mire señor soy muy formal y es mi responsabilidad cumplir con lo pactado, por eso primero termino lo pactado y luego realizamso todas las modificaciones o añadidos que quiera.

termino lo pactado, cobro y luego charlamos loque quiera , eso si , le paso un nuevo presupuesto por adicionales.


si hay enojo o algun comentario (cosa nada rara) ya les he dico a mas de uno que le parece si cuand termino el trabajo pactado les cobro un 20 o 30% de mas ?????? 
total, son solo papeles.
bueno , si no les parece igual pues a mi mi trabajo no me parece REGALARLO.

es mas, mi tiempo es tiempo que podria pasar con mis hijos o lo que sea y no estar trabajando gratis.


en fin , argumentos para sostener lo que es JUSTO sobran, lo que es dificil y se consigue con el tiempo es tener el aplomo , la conviccion y firmeza para decirlo de forma contundente y justa.
por que ES MUY IMPORTANTE como te haces ver ante la gente , si te mostras como un chico bueno , trabajador, humilde : te rompen el "presupuesto" !!!!!
no quiero decir que tengas que ser un HDP.
simplemente un tipo formal, un ejemplo justo es coto, o carrefour, o la empresa que sea.

anda a querer pasar por la caja sin pagar, levantando la mano y saludando y diciendo:
"je...soy amigo del dueño"
o 
ya ayer compre un monton, esto es una yapa !!!!! 
 o paso de largo que soy maradona.

con gentileza te agarran de las pestañas y te meten de nuevo, si queres la merca pasa por la caja y pagala.
si llevas 200 huevs pagas 200 huevos.
si llevas 1 pagas 1.

es asi.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 18, 2010)

Exacto. Uno tiene que ser firme, no dejarse _embolinar la perdiz_ (enredar, confundir) con la cháchara ni el aplomo del cliente. Yo simplemente digo: eso es aparte, sr/sra...


----------



## leonardo lopez (Jun 18, 2010)

midiendo una camara fotografica, estaba por ahi un cap ( que no havia descargado )
y claro se descargo en mi y afecto el multimetro que utilizaba

desde entonces mi corazoncito no ha sido el mismo


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 18, 2010)

La verdad es que yo hacía automatismos industriales y nunca me enfrentaba a amas de casa que me querían regatear. En su lugar disfrutaba de la visita de diferentes responsables de los diferentes departamentos de la fábrica en cuestión en la que todos se creían dueños de mi vida, y yo tenía que estar besando el suelo que pisaban porque les había vendido un automatismo. En fin, afortunadamente tiempo pasado.

Estoy con *fernandob* en que lo que se necesita en esas situaciones es aplomo y firmeza. También viene bien tener unos buenos reflejos para contestar a tiempo. Porque después de recibir estas "visitas" en casa se te ocurren toda suerte de argumentos que en el instante clave no se te han ocurrido. Pero solo nosotros mismos vamos a defender nuestro trabajo. Nadie más va a mirar por nosotros.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 18, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Estoy con *fernandob* en que lo que se necesita en esas situaciones es aplomo y firmeza. También viene bien tener unos buenos reflejos para contestar a tiempo. Porque después de recibir estas "visitas" en casa se te ocurren toda suerte de argumentos que en el instante clave no se te han ocurrido. Pero solo nosotros mismos vamos a defender nuestro trabajo. Nadie más va a mirar por nosotros.


Estoy de acuerdo, pero para poder llegar a esa determinación, primero se debe aprender por el camino, yo cuando comence a dedicarme a la electronica, computacion, etc en forma profesional, agarre un pequeño contrato para montar una red de computadoras, si mal no recuerdo eran 11 puntos UTP nivel 6, por eso ya se habia cotizado una cantidad, luego sobre la marcha nos toco colocar 15 camaras de seguridad via TCP/IP y me falto digamos la astusia para sugerir que cotizabamos la camaras despues de instalar la red, total que se termino trabajando demas, y el dueño de la empresa pretendia pagar lo mismo por lo que le habia cotizado la red, las camaras eran gratis :enfadado:


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 18, 2010)

"Se sufre, pero se aprende". El Gran Wyoming.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Gran_Wyoming


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2010)

hoy me paso una que me recordo a varias, seguro que quienes tienen calle les ha pasado:

*EL ADIVINO *

los llaman por una reparacion de una maquina por ejemplo, en una empresa, y hay uno que es el de mantenimiento o el encargado o lo que sea, mientras estan trabajando escuchan que ese esta hace 2 dias con ese problema y no ha podido encontrar la falla.

mientras uds. trabajan aparece ese encargado o el que siempre mete mano en todo y les dice que ya reviso la valvula de nose que , cambio los relays de nose donde , acomodo las sillas de la oficina y bajo y subio las persianas pero no ha podido dar con esa falla.

luego de un rato de logica y experiencia uds. encuentran la falla y al rato aparece *el jefe* o rñ dueño lo que sea parecido contento por que "el experto" (uds.) dio con la falla.
entonces el de mantenimiento  le dice al jefe:
vio.......yo le dije que podia ser eso.


----------



## roman15 (Jun 19, 2010)

uuuuuuh si fer, me ha pasado hasta con electrodomesticos. 
-si señor, arregle tooodo lo que usted toco y rompio, y lo que realmente tenia el aparato. 
-aaaaa viste mi amor?? te dije que era eso lo que le andaba mal 


saludos




			
				Helminto G. dijo:
			
		

> el indicador de humedad y me encuentro conque lo cubrieron para que no se viera el color rojo


 

seria el de la bateria o adentro tienen un indicador mas??por que sinceramente nunca vi unos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 20, 2010)

ayer mismo un cliente llega a dejar un celular para cambio de carcaza, le doy precio accede y hago el cambio hoy llega solicitando garantia porque el equipo no tiene señal, por si las moscas lo reviso para ver si no lo arme mal, pero nada no hay rastros de error, por casualidad se me ocure desprender el indicador de humedad y me encuentro conque lo cubrieron para que no se viera el color rojo, asi que le regreso el equipo y pregunto ¿se a mojado?, claro que con mas tono de aclaracion que pregunta, el responde que no, le pregunto tranquilamente y con firmesa ¿desde cuando presenta esa falla? despues de dudar me responde desde hace un par de semanas, y para rematar le digo, desde que se mojo, el cliente baja la mirada avergonzado y me pregunta ¿podria repararlo?

como me fastidia que traten de engañarme, realmente ganan algo? o solo es por joder?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hoy me paso una que me recordo a varias, seguro que quienes tienen calle les ha pasado:
> 
> *EL ADIVINO *
> 
> los llaman por una reparacion de una maquina por ejemplo, en una empresa, y hay uno que es el de mantenimiento o el encargado o lo que sea, mientras estan trabajando escuchan que ese esta hace 2 dias con ese problema y no ha podido encontrar la falla.


 
He conocido a esos "especimenes" hace un tiempo ya un cliente me llama para reemplazarle el los discos duros de su servidor, porque segun el encargado de su empresa afirmaba que los discos estaban dañados porque el sistema operativo no los reconocia. Cuando llego ya el dueño de la empresa incluso habia comprado los discos nuevos, y no se si en los demas paises será así, pero aquí en Venezuela los discos SCSI son *hyper CAROS*, cuando reviso el server, pruebo disco por disco (eran 3) y estaban todos perfectos, los que sucedia era que estaban configurados en RAID a eso se debia que el S.O. viera los discos como uno solo. Cuando le hago el comentario al dueño de la empresa, su rostro se torno de color rojo y llamo al encargado de sistemas a su oficina y de afuera solo se escuchaban gritos de "*ME HICISTE GASTAR ESOS REALES!!!*" y "*¿TE SACASTE EL TITULO DE UNA CAJA DE JABON?*" 




			
				zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> seria el de la bateria o adentro tienen un indicador mas??por que sinceramente nunca vi unos saludos


Los nokia al menos, tienen una etiqueta que se torna roja cuando les da la humedad


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 20, 2010)

Mi estimado coyote:

Me sorprende que uste, siendo nativo de la selva de alsfalto capitalino, osea chilangolandia, se sorprenda con ese tipo de actitudes, donde impera la filosofia de "el que no tranza, no avanza".

Osease, que eso es diario... A mi me la aplicaron una vez hace muuuuucho, y ya no he vuelto a caer. Para eso, cuando reviso un dispositivo, antes de meter mano, reviso que la falla del dispositivo sea realmente la que me han comentado, y que todo lo demas este perfectamente. (apliquese auto, maquina o cualquier dispositivo). Asi, al revisar, si veo que la falla es otra cosa u no es especificamente lo que comentan, les digo que el diagnostico preliminar que comentaron, es erroneo. Ni como aplicartela.


----------



## Electronica Twety (Jun 20, 2010)

jajaja!

Este es mi turno:
Una vez, de muy chiquito (12 años aprox) encontre tirado, como si fuera basura, un flash de camara fotografica. Curioso fui a casa, lo probe y no andaba. Lo desarmo y taba cortado un cable. Lo arreglo y lo pruebo; andaba perfecto. En una de esas, cuando estaba cargado el flash, sin querer toque la cabeza plateada del capacitor mas grande. No saben como volé de semejante patada que me dio. En ese mismo instante con la mano tiré todo al piso de bronca... jajaja..

un saludo


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 20, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> hoy me paso una que me recordo a varias, seguro que quienes tienen calle les ha pasado:
> 
> *EL ADIVINO *
> 
> ...


 
A esto que te ocurrió yo siempre le he llamado "Política de las medallas". Es decir:

- objetivo: me cuelgo la medalla ocurra lo que ocurra.

- Método: contrato a alguien el trabajo.

  - Opción 1 - Sale mal: '¡Pero qué malo eres! ¿Quién dices que te ha dado el título?'
  - Opción 2 - Sale bien: '¡Perfecto, qué bien he hecho en contratarte!'

La cosa es pasarle la culpa a otro (jugar al tenis con la culpa).


----------



## AdairSC (Jun 20, 2010)

Muy bueno !!! jeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 21, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> A esto que te ocurrió yo siempre le he llamado "Política de las medallas". Es decir:
> 
> - objetivo: me cuelgo la medalla ocurra lo que ocurra.
> 
> ...


Errar es humano, echarle la culpa a otro, es mas humano todavia... Saludos!


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 6, 2010)

Muy bueno, jaja. muy buen tema.Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 8, 2010)

Esta anécdota está fresquecita...

Ayer en la tarde llego un cliente al taller con un QSC CX3 diciendo que el equipo estaba sonando perfectamente y de pronto dejo de sonar... Procedo a hacerle la entrada (llenar el ticket con los datos del cliente y el equipo) y no se porque, se me ocurrio destaparlo en frente del cliente... Para mi sorpresa que cuando abro no tenia nada adentro mas que el transformador!! me le quedo viendo al cliente ¬¬' en silencio y me dice: No se como pasaria, el estaba sonando!!  y yo con ganas de decirle: seguro fue el duende come circuitos!  A todas estas me dijo: bueno, este... reparalo, cueste lo que cueste... 

Ahora me pongo a pensar  que hubiese pasado si a mi no se me hubiese ocurrido destapar el equipo en frente del cliente???


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 8, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ahora me pongo a pensar  que hubiese pasado si a mi no se me hubiese ocurrido destapar el equipo en frente del cliente???




Hay que ver que si hay gente caradura... pero le salió el tiro por la culata 


Si no lo destapas te lo manda a guardar....


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2010)

conosco a muchos "duendes comecircuitos", hay muchos clientes que me dejan telefonos dumies para que se los repare


----------



## Felix Juan (Jul 8, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> A todas estas me dijo: bueno, este... reparalo, cueste lo que cueste...



¿Y qué vas a hacer? ¿Rellenarle el equipo con un circuito nuevo original? ¿Con un kit? ¿Con un circuito de diseño propio? ¿Estás seguro de que el cliente está dispuesto a pagar cueste lo que cueste?

Tengo mucha curiosidad. Por favor, no te olvides de contar cómo acaba esta aventura.


----------



## mcpiebot (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola, yo he dado varias veces cursos de microcontroladores y hay algunas preguntas muy comunes:


oiga profe... ¿Cual es la polaridad de la resistencia?

Profe es normal que el pic saque humo?

Profe mi circuito no funciona!!! 
ya lo conectaste?...    
no...

Profe, cada vez que pongo un pic en mi circuito se quema!!!
a que voltaje estas trabajando?
Igual que los motores!!!
a cuanto es eso?
24V...

Profe como le hago para usar el puerto USB como Puerto paralelo?
con un convertidor de USB a puerto paralelo.
No profe o sea, que en los pinsitos que tiene pueda poner yo unos o ceros
no se puede
pero si se puede por paralelo, porque por USB no?
RTFM!!!

Etcetera...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 8, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> ¿Y qué vas a hacer? ¿Rellenarle el equipo con un circuito nuevo original? ¿Con un kit? ¿Con un circuito de diseño propio? ¿Estás seguro de que el cliente está dispuesto a pagar cueste lo que cueste?
> 
> Tengo mucha curiosidad. Por favor, no te olvides de contar cómo acaba esta aventura.


Le estoy haciendo "motor y caja" nuevos y si, diseño propio y por no ser honesto conmigo, le cobre por adelantado jejejeje, despues subo fotos ;-)



mcpiebot dijo:


> oiga profe... ¿Cual es la polaridad de la resistencia?


Esto me hizo acordar de hace algunos años, estaban llegando los CDs a mi pais. Estaba mi madrina en casa y mi papá le estaba mostrando ese "boom" de la tecnologia, mi madrina se queda viendo el disco y dice: "que chevere vale, y por el lado B que tiene?" todos soltamos la risa en ese momento!


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 8, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> "que chevere vale, y por el lado B que tiene?" todos soltamos la risa en ese momento!



puesss.... no se como decirte, pero si hubo cds con cara A y cara B...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> puesss.... no se como decirte, pero si hubo cds con cara A y cara B...




aparte de los videodiscos, hay que aclarar


----------



## mcpiebot (Jul 8, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aparte de los videodiscos, hay que aclarar



De hecho, todavia hay DVDs de peliculas a doble cara donde en una cara trae una calidad y en la otra cara trae otra calidad asi tengo una


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 8, 2010)

pero me refiero a los de 12"


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 9, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> puesss.... no se como decirte, pero si hubo cds con cara A y cara B...


Pues en mi tribu nunca llegaron a haber CD doble cara! Los DVD llegaron 10 años despues y si se sabia que habian doble cara y todo lo demas...



Helminto G. dijo:


> pero me refiero a los de 12"


Esos si los conozco, de hecho tengo uno de esos... lo publique aqui por cierto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ica-miembros-esta-comunidad-38913/#post319156


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2010)

mcpiebot dijo:


> Profe como le hago para usar el puerto USB como Puerto paralelo?
> con un convertidor de USB a puerto paralelo.
> No profe o sea, que en los pinsitos que tiene pueda poner yo unos o ceros
> no se puede
> ...


hem... no logro evitar sentirme identificado, pero despues de mucho aprendí la lección

Otra anecdota...
Resulta que se le rompió el lavarropas a mi madre, no andaba... y no andaba... le pregunto qué pudo haber pasado, y nada, el viernes lo uso perfecto, el martes no andaba ni de casualidad...
investigo... nada... comienzo a desarmarlo.... chapon de arriba, lo corro de lugar, lo saco al patio, veo los cables... todo los cables bien... reviso si hay tensión en el toma, perfecto, 220V... reviso la continuidad de los cables internos al lavarropa, perfectos... pero! en una parte ya no conduce, era en la lucesita que marcaba el encendido... ¡Ya se! se quemó la lucesita y por ahí pasa toda la corriente!... pero no me convencía... sigo testeando un poco más y vea que junto a la lus, había dos bornes, por el cual no había continuidad... (Todo lo veo desde la parte de los bornes, le había quitado el frente de plástico) cuando veo, el componente, era un pulsador...  ... tomo el frente del labarropas, lo posicióno, y era el boton de encendido ... En otras palabras... el lavarropas estubo todo este tiempo apagado...  tube que armarlo todo otra vez y colocarlo en su lugar...
El problema fué, que mi madre había contratado hace poco una mujer que la ayude a limpiar la casa, y claro, esta mujer, cuando finalizó el lavarropas, lo apagó... en cambio, mi madre nunca lo apagaba, si no que lo desenchufaba directamente...


----------



## mcpiebot (Jul 9, 2010)

;-------------------------------------------------------
-Profe, no funciona mi carrito.
-cuanta corriente consumen tus motores?
-no se
-necesitas saber cuanta corriente consumen tus motores para ver si tu fuente de alimentación es la correcta.
(después de un buen rato)
-Ya profe, cada motor consume 3A a 9V
-Entonces tu batería cuadrada, que entrega solo 150mAh no te sera suficiente para alimentar esos motores.
AAAA... (pausa con cara de duda) entonces... porque no funciona mi carrito? 

;-------------------------------------------------------


-Copien ese archivo al directorio raíz, ya con eso tendrán instalado el programa.
(casi el terminar la clase) 
-Profesor, no puedo instalar el programa!!!
-Porque?
-Tengo un error
-Es que no encuentro el la carpeta que se llame "raíz".


;-------------------------------------------------------

Despues de 4 horas de curso, el segundo dia:

-Profesor, su clase va muy rápido y no enseña nada de lo que viene en el temario!!!
-No señor, si gusta revisamos el temario.
(despues de constatar que efectivamente estabamos cumpliendo con muchos aspectos del temario
que le mostraba)
-Oiga, este no es el curso de PICs??
no, este es el de Minirobotica, el de PICs es en el salón de enfrente.

;---------------------------------------------------------------------

-Oiga, necesito que me den otro microcontrolador programado porque este ya no funciona!!!!
-Mire es que los vendemos con la tarjeta, no se venden aparte 
-Pero el microcontrolador se quemo!!! MIreee!!! 
(me muestra un PIC casi partido a la mitad, parecia haber explotado)
-Oiga pero esa tarjeta es imposible que haga eso, ya hemos vendido muchas y nunca ha pasado!
como la conecto o a que la conecto?
-Pues es que no quería programar, entonces supuse que le hacia falta voltaje, así que le puse
mas voltaje directamente al pic, y le fui subiendo, pero de repente saco chispitas y ya no me lo 
reconoció la PC...

;------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sony (Jul 9, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> hem... no logro evitar sentirme identificado, pero despues de mucho aprendí la lección
> 
> Otra anecdota...
> Resulta que se le rompió el lavarropas a mi madre, no andaba... y no andaba... le pregunto qué pudo haber pasado, y nada, el viernes lo uso perfecto, el martes no andaba ni de casualidad...
> ...


jajaja esa esta buena


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esta anécdota está fresquecita...
> 
> Ayer en la tarde llego un cliente al taller con un QSC CX3 diciendo que el equipo estaba sonando perfectamente y de pronto dejo de sonar... Procedo a hacerle la entrada (llenar el ticket con los datos del cliente y el equipo) y no se porque, se me ocurrio destaparlo en frente del cliente... Para mi sorpresa que cuando abro no tenia nada adentro mas que el transformador!! me le quedo viendo al cliente ¬¬' en silencio y me dice: No se como pasaria, el estaba sonando!!  y yo con ganas de decirle: seguro fue el duende come circuitos!  A todas estas me dijo: bueno, este... reparalo, cueste lo que cueste...
> 
> Ahora me pongo a pensar  que hubiese pasado si a mi no se me hubiese ocurrido destapar el equipo en frente del cliente???



WOWOWO, Y ¿Como rellenar un GX3? Orales!!! Una más para la experiencia!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2010)

un par de ladrillos adentro hasta que tenga el peso del verdadero, y que lo pruebe en su casa. a ver si asi aprende!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> un par de ladrillos adentro hasta que tenga el peso del verdadero, y que lo pruebe en su casa. a ver si asi aprende!!!


Oye, esa no me la sabía XD XD


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2010)

eso me recordo, si atendiera una tienda y me compran un chicle de bolita con un billete de 1000 varos le regreso cambio en monedas de 10 centavos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

A mi me "molesta" que las tiendas no tengan cambio... Por dios!!! Son las 6 de la tarde con un billete de 100 y una coca-cola+barritas!!! Me dan ganas de bombardear la tiendita...






PS: Cierto Cacho.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2010)

no te creas, hay veces que no hay cambio, estoy atendiendo un local de telcel y llegan a cada rato con billete de quinientos por una recarga de 20


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2010)

Bueno, bueno, Pero en una tienda a las 6Pm no tiene mamá...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2010)

pues primero ve la dispocicion de la dependienta, que el 99% de las veces es la flojera que tienen de contar tu cambio


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 10, 2010)

bueno, yo me compraba una haburguesa en la multinacional de los arcos dorados pagando con monedas de 1 centavo, 80 de ellas, se imaginan la cara del que me atendia. pero bueno, ellos las daban como vuelto cuando correspondia, asi que les pedia a todo el que conocia que me las diera jeje

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> bueno, yo me compraba una haburguesa en la multinacional de los arcos dorados pagando con monedas de 1 centavo, 80 de ellas, se imaginan la cara del que me atendia. pero bueno, ellos las daban como vuelto cuando correspondia, asi que les pedia a todo el que conocia que me las diera jeje
> 
> saludos


La verdad, la cara no me la imagino... Ya con ir sacando la 10ma moneda...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2010)

nono, en eso estaba la diversion, ponerle en manojo d emonedas sobre el mostrador, ya las llevaba contadas, pero que las cuenten ellos jaja.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pero me refiero a los de 12"



Como este


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2010)

tas chavo tacatito...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 11, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> tas chavo tacatito...



A ver a ver... Ahora si!!... La verdad!!!! Es que .. Si.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 11, 2010)

(yo tambien pero no se nota mucho)


----------



## mcpiebot (Jul 11, 2010)

-Oiga, su diseño no sirve!!
-Que pasa?
-apenas lo encendí y en seguida se acabaron la baterías!! y las baterías son nuevas y recargables de buena corriente!!!
(después de una revisión exhaustiva buscando cortos circuitos o causas para el problema)

-Sus baterías no tienen carga

-COMO?!?! SI APENAS LAS COMPRE AYER EN LA TARDE!!

-Si, pero las baterías nuevas vienen sin carga.

-ah, este... deje las cargo y regreso después...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2010)

uuuh, esa me paso, un laburo barbaro pa explicarle al don que las baterias vienen con un poquin de carga no mas

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 11, 2010)

we...
los manuales no son papeles de baño, son para leerse en el baño... y entenderlos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 11, 2010)

anti, habria que hacer un cartel tipo mural y colgarlo en el local donde uno trabaje y diga justamente eso:

los manuales no son papeles de baño, son para leerse en el baño... y  entenderlos, no vienen al p****o!! jeje


claro que en un elemento tan simple como una bateria recargable no piensan en leer la pequeña letra del empaque y despues se dan esos malosentendidos

saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 11, 2010)

Al venir escrito en un manual, uno como proveedor de servicios o del producto, puede pen... tontear al cliente al decirle... "no lo leyo? no no lo creo, (sacas un manual) mire usted, aqui dice que....."
en eso te ponen cara de... "hay si es cierto.... " o si es muy descarado, dice "s... siiiii, si lo hice!"....

y eso del mural, creo que tendra los mismos efectos que las normas de participacion del foro... acaban pasando por el arco del triunfo, y luego viene la chilladera... jajajaja


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2010)

Otra fresquecita! Llega un estudiante de electrónica al taller pidiendo que le fabriquen un frecuencímetro con un PIC16F84, llevo los componentes, el diagrama, el programa, en fin todo... Se lo ofreci para las 12pm de hoy, hace ratito lo fue a buscar y dijo la gran frase celebre: "Muchas gracias, ahora me podrias explicar para que sirve cada BICHITO de estos (refiriendose a los componentes) y como funciona porque yo de esto no un @*%#..."

Será que va a la universidad a calentar el puesto?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 12, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> "Muchas gracias, ahora me podrias explicar para que sirve cada BICHITO de estos (refiriendose a los componentes) y como funciona porque yo de esto no un @*%#..."
> 
> Será que va a la universidad a calentar el puesto?




se cobra aparte, las clases particulares se cobran caro


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 12, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> se cobra aparte, las clases particulares se cobran caro


En realidad no quise explicarle nada jeje, pero con la insistencia de un compañero lo hice y me re$olvio muy genero$a mente jejeje $$


----------



## rodr0 (Jul 14, 2010)

2 anécdotas, misma fuente, mismo día...

en la técnica que iba, hicimos una fuente como TP. yo me decidí por armar la variable con un LM317 y daba entre 1,32 y 32 V. El día que a fui a presentar, la dejé a mano en el aula (probada y anduvo bárbaro) y me fui al baño. Cuando volví, se la fui a presentar al profesor y la muy HDP no andaba. me fije toda la circuitería y todo y estaba todo ok, pero seguía sin andar. Me re calenté, mal. Hasta que el profesor me dice "revisaste el fusible" a lo que e respondí que sí, pero me volví a fijar y me lo habían sacado mis compañeros! Me entré a c*****r de risa, y luego de la prueba, con el voltímetro, le enchufe el discman (era un sony que para esa epoca era re poderoso, lo había pagado arriba de 300 mangos en el 1 a 1) y sin darme cuenta, lo enchufe, intenté prenderlo varias veces a lo que me tiraba en el display un  "HI-DC" que no entendía a que se refería. Seguí intentando varias veces hasta que lo logré prender fuego... Si, como se imaginan, empezó a salir humo por todos lados y toda la banda que se me c*****ba de risa. Ahora me río, pero lo que p*****é, no se dan una idea!!!!!!!!

Ah, en el pote, tenía una marca de donde me daba los 6V para alimentar el discman.


Bueno, esa es una de las tantas anécdotas que me pasaron.

La última que me pasó, fue en el auto:

Tenía una salida de 12V en el baúl del coche donde tenía un 7377. En un pozo una noche que salí en Quilmes, se me desconectó uno de los bornes e hizo contacto con el otro borne, a lo que cuando salí de El Bosque (boliche de Quilmes), había una cantidad importante de humo que salía del baúl del auto. Lo abrí, y se me había fundido casi medio metro de cable :S El tema fue cuando fui a arrancar el auto, que no arrancaba y lo tuvimos que empujar por la bajada del estacionamiento. Encima teníamos un p***** que mama mía, nunca me reí tanto una noche, pero por suerte las cosas salieron mejor de lo que esperaba


----------



## eidtech (Jul 14, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> bueno, yo me compraba una haburguesa en la multinacional de los arcos dorados pagando con monedas de 1 centavo, 80 de ellas, se imaginan la cara del que me atendia. pero bueno, ellos las daban como vuelto cuando correspondia, asi que les pedia a todo el que conocia que me las diera jeje
> 
> saludos




 Ahora recordé algo que hacia hace tiempo, jeje.

En la escuela donde asistía hace mucho años, descubrí por casualidad que la máquina de refrescos y golosinas aceptaba monedas de 10 centavos mexicanos (menos de 1 centavo de dólar), para eso siempre he tenido la costumbre de juntar en un bote todas las "monjitas" (como también se les conoce a las monedas de 10 centavos ).

Entonces llegaba a la maquina, con todas mis moneditas, la llenaba, y al final decidía no sacar producto, por lo cual pedía mi dinero y me regresaba monedas de mayor denominación jeje.

No era posible que devolviera las mismas monedas, ya que estas las mandaba directo al cajón donde almacenan todas las monedas que no caben en los tubos del dispositivo que proporciona el cambio.

Así que descubrí la manera de cambiar mis monedas jeje, todo esto lo hice por que la maquina en cuestión acostumbraba quedarse con el dinero y sin entregar producto muuuy seguido.


----------



## ca3e (Jul 21, 2010)

Bueno  yo tengo dos anecdotas q*UE* se q*UE* la primera les debio pasar a muchos y la segunda espero q*UE* no *POR*q*UE* es bastate peligrosa.

*bueno la primera* estaba en mi laboratorio de analogica 2 trabajando con mosfet en configuracion en cascada con un fet o algo asi la verdad no recuerdo mucho el labo y bueno  intentado hacer q*UE* el ancho de ganancia nos salga como esta en la simulacion del spice y como todos saben es una j****a la verdad la analogica es mas prueba y error q*UE* otro bueno. nuestro circuito jalaba pero no llegabamos a tener la ganancia q*UE* deciamos y el osciloscopio nos mostraba aproximaciones no suficientes para el docente bueno despues decidimos cambiar un capacitor. apague la fuente y cambien el capacitor cuando termine le dije a  mi compañera(q*UE* recien acababa de llegar al labo) q*UE* ya  estaba todo listo q*UE* energisara la fuente  y me dijo q*UE* ya estaba y bueno cuando vi el osciloscopio no marcaba nada mas q*UE* ruido. dije q*UE* que j****a q*UE* paso????? despues de intentar ajustar todos los componentes le dije de nuevo q*UE* lo energizara la fuente  y me dijo denuevo ya estaba...  y de nuevo n*A*da. todo preocupado llame al docente q*UE* se acerco y nos dijo q*UE* paso??? y le explicamos q*UE* no veimanos n*A*da en el osciloscopio y bueno hizo todo lo q*UE* hice antes y le dijo de nuevo a la chica q*UE* lo energisara y la chica le respondio q*UE* ya estaba y n*A*da. cambiamos como 2 oscilocopios y a otro proto y nda. Cuando despues q*UE* hasta el docente tenia un confusion mental j*****da despues de n intentos.  nos pregunta q*UE **POR*  la fuente no estaba prendida????? y le preguntamos a la chica si energiso la fuente y nos dijo claro bueno en realidad nunca la desenergise mira el enchufe esta conectado y ese cacho fue un jajajajajajjajajaja
hasta el docente rio y le explicamos q*UE* habia un boton adelante para energisar la fuente 

*segunda* bueno una ves en mi laboratorio de circuitos electricos estabamos trabajando con 380 Volts en una configuracion delta para medir las corrientes y voltajes y en ese labo me toco con un chico ese tipico chico q*UE* sabe de todo y no es necesario q*UE* pregunte n*A*da y siempre esta con la razon y bueno seguimos armando el circuito cuando en ese momento lo llama la novia y no se la verdad q*UE* le dijo q*UE* empezo a enojarse y decir q*UE* eramos muy lentos y q*UE* no sabiamos trabajar en grupo y blablabla q*UE* el lo haria mejor solo y q*UE* le dieramos a el los voltimetros y bueno se los dejamos y yo me fui a hablar con una amiga y despues de un cacho nos dijo q*UE* termino y q*UE* por lo menos tomemos los datos por q*UE* el no iba a hacer mas q*UE* ya habia hecho todo y q*UE* eramos unos flojos. cuando estaba poniendo interruptor para dar energia le pregutamos si habia puesto en escala los voltimetros y se enojo todavia mas y no dijimos n*A*da cuando lo conecto en un segundo se escucho un estallido y como un tester saltaba dejando una parte de la mesa negra y vi la cara la cara palida del chico jajjajajaja bueno jajaja por q*UE* no se lastimo. Bueno q*UE* paso como en la mayoria de los tester esta el comun y luego otras tres unos para voltajes resistencias etc segun el tester, las otras dos son para ampers una en miliampers y otra en ampers lo q*UE* hizo nuestro genio fue poner la escala obviamente estaba en volts y conectado a las fases de circuito. Pero no estaba en el lugar correcto haciendo un corto circuito inmediato de fases de 380 a 380 osea hizo un corto 440 volts. JAJAJAJAJA lo mas chistoso fue q*UE* el chico este no volvio a hablar en la clase en todo en todo el dia... moraleja no seas farzante *POR* q*UE* hacer cortos...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 21, 2010)

Lo rojo no son adornos "porque sí", no está cerca la navidad ni nada. Están ahí para agregar las vocales que te faltaron (adrede, me temo) y que resultan ser gratuitas.
Imaginá lo caro que te saldría si tuvieras que pagar por cada omisión infantil de estas...

Y usar los signos de puntuación es una excelente medida. Que no sea un foro sobre lingüística no significa que se pueda escribir pésimamente. Por favor, esmerate un poco aunque sea al redactar tus posts.

Considerá esto una advertencia.
Saludos


----------



## Foox (Jul 21, 2010)

A principios de mi segundo año de electronica, quise hacer un audioRitmico con un optocoplador y un triac. y queme el preamplificador de mis parlantes.
Pense que habia reventado el capacitor, entonces fui a la casa de electronica y me quise hacer el canchero/experto diciendole todo lo que hice, y el porque se me rompio. pensando en que me iba a aconsejar, felicitar, darme la mano o dar trabajo.
y me dice " Ah, y que vas a comprar? "

me senti tan mal. jaja


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

hoy por vez numero mil me paso lo siguiente ......aun me sorprende un poco.
es de electricidad , pero sirve para todo por que la gente ES ASI.


hace 2 dias me llama una clienta que tenia que comprar apliques de luz, plafones para un lugar, y era la responsable de la compra.
y no se atrevia a ir a el negocio de electricidad a comprarlos.
queria que yo (el electricista) la acompañe.
le dije que no, que no tenia nada que ver, pero la aconsejaba.
ademas de ir con otra personaa elegir el mas bonito segun su gusto  le di "consejso tecnicos".
muy simple y corto:
compra plafones GRANDES , AMPLIOS , que entren 2 lamparas bajo consumo grandes.
ya que si entran esas bajo consumo grandes entra cualquiera y ademas al ser grandes esta mas ventilado, por el calor de las lamparas.

simple.

ademas, son techos altos, 5cm mas o menso de diametro no hace la diferencia.

me agradecio los consejos, lo amable y claro que fui.
hoy se los fui a poner, compro unos bonitos chatitos que solo entran las lamparas gota, o sea las redondas chiquitas...........

ni bola : 
consejos tecnicos CERO.
apariencia estetica: 10 
uso de la razon: cero


ha.......la otra: la gente que le digo que no compre dicroicas para su casa, y les doy VARIAS explicaciones o motivos.
y compran dicroicas para toda su casa.


----------



## mcpiebot (Jul 21, 2010)

Otra:

Hace poco nos compraron un modulo de bluetooth para microcontroladores, es realmente sencillo de ocupar
sin embargo, para evitarnos problemas y horas de soporte hicimos un par de tutoriales para que fuese muy
transparente para los clientes echarlos a andar.

Así que con todas esas herramientas, el cliente insistía en que no obtenía los datos deseados y aunque poco a poco fue resolviendo sus dudas y problemas, seguía sin conseguir la conexión con el pic.
Después de varios correos y muchos consejos, el cliente me mando una foto del modulo conectado y solo porque la foto fue de cerca pude notar un detalle casi sin importancia:

los pines que van en el modulo... no estaban soldados!!!!

así que después de muchas preguntas, terminaron diciéndome que no los soldaron porque

"no pensaron que fuera necesario"


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 23, 2010)

Por lo general, cuando noto que un alumno se lleva muy mal con proteus, le pido que pase directamente a la placa del laboratorio que les diseñe...
Un dia, se dio una caso similar, en el que el alumno no daba pie con bola en un ejercicio de lecturas analógicas y sencillos anexos de lecturas digitales...
Le pregunto, que menciona el display?
Alumno: Nada, no se ve nada, esta muerto
Yo: como? esta encendida la fuente?
Alumno: (tarda un buen rato) No, me olvide decirle que no tengo, pero deme unos segundos que tengo un transformador de family game...
Yo: nooooo, deja deja, mejor busca la fuente que te di con el pack del laboratorio...
Alumno: Bueno, deme un segundo
Alumno: (10-15 minutos depues) Ya esta, ya enciende el display
Yo: Biennnnn, sigamos
Alumno: pero me salen caracteres raros en el display cuando presiono el pulsador
Yo: Como?
Alumno: Si, funciona barbaro, pero no hace lo que me dice usted. Me salen caracteres raros
Yo:Tenes la camara? ponela por favor
Yo: Anda, saca ese transformador, y pone la fuente que te di....

Aunque no lo crean, estas cosas sencillas, pasan a diario; Tengan en cuenta, que es mejor armarse una fuente capacitiva con componentes que quizás tengan tirados por ahí, que usar un transformador de Family Game... Si bien, es un tanto peligrosa, para personas prudentes y con conocimientos en el tema, es la mejor solucion.... De ultima, es preferible que usen dos pilas (baterías) en serie de 9V.
Otra de las cosas que no entiendo, es por que muchas veces no le dan bolilla a los valores de las resistencias de precisión... Sera que la persona que lo diseño, era quisquilloso? Saludos, me gusto mucho el topic


----------



## horacio (Ago 1, 2010)

jaja en mis epocas de secundaria con mis compañeros eramos bastante malditos. me acuerdo teniamos un profe que nos daba electronica. y como estaba mucho tiempo en el colegio,se llevaba una radio de esas redonditas. una vez en el taller agarramos cortamos un interlock y colocamos la fase de los 220 vlots en la antena y dejamos el enchufe ahi esperando que alguien lo enchufara(habia una maraña de cables importantes) hasta que vino un distraido y pummmmmmmm jajajaja chau radio que manera de reirnos. la cara de poker del profesor no me la olvido mas. ahora me arrepiento de esas maldades.....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2010)

*Continuación de La triste historia del QSC GX3*

Despues que el cliente quedo contento con el sonido y la potencia, cuando le pase el resto de la factura me salio con el tipico:  QUE? PORQUE TAN CARA ESA REPARACION? Y aun destapando el equipo y mostrando todo el trabajo que se hizo no le parecia "justo" el precio de la reparación. Total del caso, el tipo se puso a discutir conmigo y pretendia que deshiciera el trabajo y le devolviera el dinero abonado :enfadado::enfadado: Y hubiesen visto la cara que puso cuando leyó en el ticket del taller que lo puse a firmar en donde decia que si aceptaba el presupuesto no revertiría la reparación y el cliente estaba obligado a pagar muajajaja  A lo que el cliente, dijo que prefería regalarme el amplificador, así que por si las dudas lo hice firma otro papel en donde afirmaba que me regalaba el equipo y el tipo se fue del taller echando fuego por las orejas... 

¿Que cosas no?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2010)

A ver...Le pasaste un presupuesto por (digamos) 1000 y cuando tuvo que pagar esos 1000 ¿se puso a discutir el precio?

Me parece que deberías tener pegado en el mostrador un cartelito con la definición de presupuesto...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> A ver...Le pasaste un presupuesto por (digamos) 1000 y cuando tuvo que pagar esos 1000 ¿se puso a discutir el precio?
> 
> Me parece que deberías tener pegado en el mostrador un cartelito con la definición de presupuesto...


me sumo a esa idea,


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> A ver...Le pasaste un presupuesto por (digamos) 1000 y cuando tuvo que pagar esos 1000 ¿se puso a discutir el precio?
> 
> Me parece que deberías tener pegado en el mostrador un cartelito con la definición de presupuesto...


Supongo que deje al descubierto mi lado malvado  Ahora en serio, si tal vez lo haga... Aunque estaba bien especificado y en letras grandes y visibles en el ticket del taller, tal vez si ponga los terminos y condiciones en letra numero 3pt y en noruego quizas si lleguen a preocuparse por lo que estan firmando 

P.D.: Le cobre un monto cercano a los US$70 y el amplificador por lo menos aqui vale unos US$1200, la verdad no le vi logica alguna...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> P.D.: Le cobre un monto cercano a los US$70 y el amplificador por lo menos aqui vale unos US$1200, la verdad no le vi logica alguna...


Ahhhhh...
[sarcasmo]Pero sos un desubicado... es casi un 6% del valor del equipo. ¿Cómo no iba a protestar este buen hombre?[/sarcasmo]
Tarados hay en todos lados, parece. Me quedo más tranquilo: No los tenemos todos acá.

¿De casualidad consideraste la posibilidad de que este tipo haya "comprado" el equipo *muy barato*? (o sea, se lo encontró antes de que alguien lo perdiera )

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 7, 2010)

Considerando el estado en que me trajo el amplificador, talvez lo hayo en un basurero  o lo "compró" en una chatarrera


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 7, 2010)

pero estaba vacio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! y por 70 loros se lo dejaste nuevo, que salame por dios, odio los clientes asi


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 7, 2010)

yo te doy los siete varos!!! por ese precio debio haber dado las gracias!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> P.D.: Le cobre un monto cercano a los US$70 y el amplificador por lo menos aqui vale unos US$1200, la verdad no le vi logica alguna...



mejor que el tipo no lea esto.................................

como te curten "a palos " lso cientes. :enfadado:


----------



## astinos0408 (Ago 15, 2010)

Pues esto es algo que le ocurrio a un compañero:

Resulta que apenas estoy por graduarme de bach tecnico . Y en primer año recien nos enseñaban los prefijos (kilo, mega, giga, tera, etc). Pues paso que en lo que estabamos en el taller un compañero vio una caja que decia 5.3Kg
y muy emocionado dice>> Mira ve... cinco punto tres kilo gigas...
a lo *QUE* todos nos empezamos a reir. Y hasta el sol de hoy lo seguimos molestando por lo ocurrido


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 16, 2010)

seguro que eran gigas a granel, para que vinieran en cajas


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 16, 2010)

jajaja siiii... gigas a granel, jajajajajaja

Esta de la altura del clasico... "que polaridad tiene la resistencia? donde esta el negativo?"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 16, 2010)

en el taller mecanico.
el auto no enciende ,la bujia no tiene chispa,no ay problema ve a la tienda y trae una caja de mil chispas 
_incauto_ = y funcionara?
_mecanico_= pues claro ,si no como recargamos las chispas
_incauto_ se dirige a la tienda


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 16, 2010)

Jajaja, te tengo una mejor...
Recuerdan los VW sedan con motor horizontal enfriado por aire?

Psss aqui todavia andan muchos por las calles. Le dicen a su amiga cuando les de raid o anden en el relajo, en su vocho (VW sedan), que le revise el agua al radiador cuando cargue gasolina, pues si no se le desbiela. La pobre chica, incauta e inocente, llega a la gasolinera, pide tanque lleno y con toda la seguridad que le ofrece su inocencia le dice al despachador... "y por favor me le revisa el agua al radiador??"

jajajajajajaja... risas de nosotros y el despachador tampoco se puede contener.
P.D. OJO! puede provocar que se queden a pie en la gasolinera, asi que tengan cuidado que no sea un lugar lejano del origen... jajaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 16, 2010)

peor si perdia todo el fin de semana buscando donde estaba el tapón del radiador








saludos


----------



## Luis Morinigo (Sep 6, 2010)

mi anecdota es que éste año, como proyecto de expotecnia estaba planeando hacer un detector de movimiento, para que se puedan colocar en los negocios, casas, etc. y asi saber cuando alguien esta invadiendo su hogar.
Lo gracioso es que al montarlo en protoboard me funciono como un detector de movimiento, pero al montarlo en placa me salio un sensor de luz jaja
Usé mi ingenio y lo transforme en una alarma para caja fuerte =D


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Jajaja, te tengo una mejor...
> Recuerdan los VW sedan con motor horizontal enfriado por aire? [.....]




Yo recuerdo cuando trabaje en una Pizeria... entra un repartidor nuevo completamente novato y le dice otro repartidor "por favor habla al mecanico y reportale que a la moto #4 le esta fallando la reversa..." 

El resto es facil de imaginar...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2010)

la  motoneta con furgon   marca siambreta si tiene reversa ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡,


----------



## jorger (Sep 10, 2010)

Bueno entre pequeñas anécdotas que nos surgen a todos está la típica de conectar el soldador que compraste en los chinos y a los 2 minutos explota..
Eso me pasó el otro dia.Pero sólo fue un corto por los 2 cables que estaban sin aislar en el interior (manda c******)..

También es frecuente, montar un circuito con nosecual integrado y ver que funciona perfectamente. 
Pero a los pocos segundos deja todo el circuito de funcionar y no sabes que c***jos ha pasado porque no sale ni humo ni huele a chamusquina... me pone de los nervios... ahg.

Lo bueno es que mas adelante lo recuerdas y te entra la risa jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 13, 2010)

Esta noche me he acordado de una que me pasó este verano en las fiestas del pueblo. Resulta que para los días de la verbena montamos un chiringuito en la plaza para vender las bebidas. No es más que unos paneles de madera unidos a un armazón de hierro con techo de lona, unos mostradores de madera como barra y con una puerta hueca para cerrar. Resulta que había instalado un PA de 100 V para poner unos altavoces en la salida de 8 ohm, pero aun así estaba un poco bajo de impedancia (6.5 ohm) y no se debía poner muy fuerte para evitar problemas. Entonces, mientras se lo explicaba a uno, una ráfaga de viento cerró la puerta, situada al lado del PA, y como tiene un cierre tipo "cangrejo", pegó tal portazo que pensé que había explotado el PA, y di un bote de casi 180 º, mirándome todo el mundo. ¡Lo que me extrañó es que tras la explosión siguiese sonando!


----------



## moverar (Sep 13, 2010)

Este es mi primer post después de la presentación, y supuestamente me registre para bajar unos proyectos con pics y recorriendo un poco la vidriera, me encontre con esta secciòn, me tente y me acordè de algo gracioso que me solucionò un problema. Es lo siguiente...
En 2001, un ex alumno de los cursos de electrónica que dicto, se encontraba en aprietos econòmicos, porque era operario de su padre (mecànico de alto vuelo) el cual no le abonaba su sueldo como correspondia, claro, siendo el hijo se aprovechaba. 
El vago estaba de malas pulgas y me llamo pidiendome asesoramiento para poner un taller de electronica, porque no se animaba a encarar solo a paçesar de que fue el mejor promedio de su promociòn. Entonces le dije que lo pondrìamos juntos, que yo lo acompañarìa el primer año y despues me retirarìa del negocio. 
Comenzamos y todo bien, mucho trabajo. Al taller iban amigos que no entendìan nada de electronica asì que los aprovechabamos para que hicieran el mate. 
Curiosos, siempre tocaban todo. Sin malicia, pero tocaban. Muchas veces desajustaban potenciometros, le rompian las patitas a los transis, etc.
Nos tenian el ombligo por el piso, y no podiamos correrlos ni estar atendiendolos como niños...
Asi, un dìa sin pensarlo, mientras planificabamos la semana, a una estroboscopica de un boliche que acababa de probar, le corte los conductores del capacitor, lo retire y lo deje en la mesa.
Capacitor de 330 microfaradios por 400V, bote naranja...  ATRACTIVISIMO!!!
No va que cae un amigazo para el mate, de esos que pasaban al sector de reparaciòn y empieza a jugar con el capa... 
Grito, malas palabras, capacitor en la otra esquina.... y ja ja ja ja la solucion, siempre un capacitor cargado vale màs que 1000 palabras Y CARTELITOS.
Todos cayeron al menos una vez..... RECOMENDADO.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 13, 2010)

en mi llerta nadie toca desde que mostre la chispita que puede hacer un flyback jeje

eso si, en casa tocan todo


----------



## moverar (Sep 13, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> en mi llerta nadie toca desde que mostre la chispita que puede hacer un flyback jeje
> 
> eso si, en casa tocan todo



Muy buena idea...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 14, 2010)

Ese del capacitor como demonios no se me habia ocurrido???? jajajajaja me encanta la idea!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 14, 2010)

usaba uno de flash de camara fotografica, encima alargado y amarillo, llamaba la atencion como pocas cosas. me parece que lo voy a empezar a dejar suelto por casa muajaja


----------



## moverar (Sep 14, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> u me parece que lo voy a empezar a dejar suelto por casa muajaja



Asì te va a ir también, ja ja ja, el foro va a tener que crear un albergue para expulsados por hacerse los piolas... (con gabinete de psicoterapia sentimental)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 14, 2010)

es que es muy molesto tener que arreglar algo por segunda vez(o tercera) solo por que alguien toca lo que no debe


----------



## Nepper (Sep 16, 2010)

moverar dijo:


> Capacitor de 330 microfaradios por 400V, bote naranja...  ATRACTIVISIMO!!!
> No va que cae un amigazo para el mate, de esos que pasaban al sector de reparaciòn y empieza a jugar con el capa...
> Grito, malas palabras, capacitor en la otra esquina.... y ja ja ja ja la solucion, siempre un capacitor cargado vale màs que 1000 palabras Y CARTELITOS.
> Todos cayeron al menos una vez..... RECOMENDADO.


Me viene perfecto!!! en mi casa, me estoy armando el laboratorio, y odio que me toquen las cosas. siempre pasa que si dejo un proto, con 2 puntas de osciloscopio y la fuente, vuelvo al otro día y veo todo "ordenado" NO!!!! :cabezon:
así que lo voy a tener en cuenta... el problema que la victima sería mi vieja pss:

Les dejo con una fresquita...
En el laburo, ahora me manejo en la industria, en otras palabras, electrónica de potencia...
Yo vengo de no más de 25v, por lo que no tenía ni idea de trifásica práctica (aunque en teoría, sabía todo... tirangulo de potencia,  coseno fi, etc...)
Terminaba de programar el PLC, cablear algunos circuitos de seguridad, y mi supervisor me dice "Anda a conectar el transformador de aquel tablero que viene el jefe a controlar"
OK! respondo, muy proactivo...
Voy feliz, con mi ignorancia, y me encuentro con un transformador-estabilizador 380V-410V
Tomo un TPR de 4 cables, veo los colores... y pienso... ¿que es esto?...
Para no mostrar mi ignorancia, le hago una pregunta capsiosa a mi supervisor ¿Cual era el orden de los colores?, y me responde Marrón-Negro-Rojo...
Ok! respondo, muy proactivo...
Vuelvo al transformador y veo dos bornes, el que dice 380V y el que dice 410V...
En el borne de 380V veo N-R-S-T.... y yo en mi mano tenía 4 cables, de los cuales, deduje que Marrón-Negro-Rojo son las 3 fases... pero sobraba el celeste, que era el común...
AH! El celeste es el común, y siempre el común es tierra, entonces, T es Tierra, entonces, conecto N-Marron, R-Negro, S-Rojo, T-Celeste 
Prendo!, se cae el disyuntor....
Prendo!, se cae el disyuntor....
Prendo!, se cae el disyuntor....
Lo llamo a mi supervisor....
bueno... no fué muy bueno el desenlase... pero despues de eso... aprendí que RST son las 3 fases y N es el NEUTRO!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2010)

si estas en una planta aprovecha cuando estes sin nada que hacer y PASEA con el tester .
asi refrescas cosas y te sacas dudas.
no esperes el evento nuevo .

saludos

yo les contare una de las mias nuevecita, como siempre el factor "pesado" es el ser humano.
un cliente , de una empresa (digamos) me dice que hay unas modificaciones que hacer, es un empleado de peso , pero no el que acepta los presupuestos .
ya sabemso todos que hay que hacer eso....por que esta un asco.
y yo lo edigo que mejor no lo mencione.
que ya saldra solo, mientras cada tanto atiendo un service.
pero no, deja , yo voy a hacer que salga el trabajo.
me insiste.
"asi ganamos todos" 
(su cometa es el 10%).........

yo no quiero que la empresa quiera hacer la obra.......en otra epoca si , pero ahora no .

por que ??? 

por que con este son 2 las personas que "me quieren ayudar a que salga el trabajo" ........:enfadado:...........:enfadado:.........
2 a lso que deberia darles cometa (10%) ....:enfadado:.....:enfadado:......

lo que no comprenden esos señors imbeciles, que no saben vivir de su trabajo es que si se decide hacer esa obra PEDIRAN PRESUPUESTOS VARIOS..........
y el mas barato sera el aceptado.

y si yo paso 6 000 $ y otro pasa 4800 $ ........pues yo perdere.

y a que no saben que ?? esos 2 numeros son iguales.
a que no adivinan por que 6000 = 4800 


que molesta que es la calle, la gente vividora, ignorante por conveniencia, que se cuelga como un ancla y ve solo lo que les conviene ver ......y cada vez esta la calle mas llena d eesa gente .


----------



## moverar (Sep 17, 2010)

ja ja ja ¡Que bolo! Neper

Yo veo que a todos los ELECTRONOMOS (Inges, Técnicos, aficionados, fans) nos pasa eso de que parecerìa que no podemos ni debemos admitir ignorar nada... asì  también nos mandamos cada una... 
Y siempre, en las reuniones profesionales, siempre uno quiere saber más que el otro... y se arma cada discusión, pero... acá viene lo bueno de eso... el que no sabe algo, presta mucha atención y va aprendiendo... Es algo asì como este foro, en donde se plantea, se cuestiona, se exponen experiencias... etc. 

Pero eso de no querer reconocer que no sabemos algo, creo que nos caracteriza... los otros días un alumno de electrónica, que es analista de sistemas y que además trabaja en la misma universidad que yo pero en otra unidad académica, me dice... 
_*- Profe ¿podemos hacer un "reballing" en vivo acà en el laboratorio...? *_

Yo dije para mis adentros algo asi como cuando el tipo llega a la casa fuera de horario y la mujer esta con otro.... _*¡Huy la P... mi marido!*_

Nunca le había dado bola a ese tema... no es rentable económicamente para mi, asì que lo deje pasar... y este guacho me agarró... 

*Bueno,* le dije altanero, *compra los materiales y lo hacemos, porque en el presupuesto de la cátedra eso no entra...  *

Cuando volví a casa... derechito a youtube para desasnarme... pero ni ahí que le iba a decir que no sabía hacerlo... ja ja ja... Asì somos los electronomos... nos han hecho creer que estamos allá arriba, nos respetan como si fuésemos druidas... y què podemos hacer, no podemos mostrar debilidad... ademàs, (entre nosotros) *¡Còmo nos gusta eso!* ja ja ja 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 17, 2010)

Es así Moverar... En algunos ámbitos nunca hay que decir "no sé", y en otros siempre hay que decirlo...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 22, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Es así Moverar... En algunos ámbitos nunca hay que decir "no sé", y en otros siempre hay que decirlo...


Dicen que macho que se respeta jamas dice "no se" 

Mas de una vez pasó que llegan amigos con equipos dañandos diciendo que se los entrego una vecina hermosa y no pudieron decir que no sabian arreglarlos y por no quedar mal me los llevaron a mi


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 1, 2010)

un amigo iba a reparar un tv. pero el no sabia mucho de eso la cosa es que abrio el tv y encontro el fusible quemado los reemplazo y se volvio a quemar el mas vivo que peresoso le monto un alambre, resulta ser que el aparato empezo a echar humo por todos lados el hombre asusto saco un cigarro lo encendio y de pronto salio la dueña del equipo de un cuarto gritando se esta quemando algo, el tipo le echo una bocanada de humo al tv y luego a la señora en la cara y le dijo: serona no se preocupe es que lo que pasa es que estoy fumando. cuando paso el humo el el tipo se dijo a la señora que venia mañana a terminar el tv lo cierto es que todavia lo estan esperando...


----------



## walturius (Oct 23, 2010)

alfamagal86 dijo:


> en una clase de circuitos pregunta nuestro profesor
> con que medimos voltaje?
> con un voltimetro; responden todos
> con que medimos corriente?
> ...



Jajajajajaja 

Tremendo jaja.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 23, 2010)

Aquí les traigo una fresquita de mi pana @nestorgaudier, estabamos reparando la sección electrónica de una maquina de soldar diesel, y no tamos que el solenoide que acelera el motor estaba trancado por el polvo, total que lo limpiamos, hicimos mantenimiento y mi pana le pidio al dueño de la maquina "Buscame una grasa que no sea grasosa para echarsela al solenoide"


----------



## mendfi (Oct 24, 2010)

esta es de pelicula.........

resulta que estabamos en clases , bueno era el dia de entregar un fuente terminada en chasis y todo eso, yo estaba terminando bien contento mi fuente y veo a mis espaldas unos compañeros que estaban soldando recien los componentes pero lo hicieron rapido pues y lo terminaron , les tocaba probarla.
prendieron y normal anduvo, uno de ellos contento comenzo a pasar la voz " mi fuente esta funcionando , mi fuente esta funcionando" jaja y al momento de regresar a su mesa de trabajo (yo los estaba mirando porque ya habia terminado mi trabajo) todo contento sonriente, BUUMMM  explota el condensador y para la mala suerte de mi comprañero que paso la voz el condesador (grande de 4700uf) le sale volando .... lo gracioso es que el fulano ese  hace como matrix cuando esquiva las balas jajajajaja, claramente vi el condensador volar y el esquivarlo 
el condensador se alejo de el pero el se quedo asi unos segundos y se cayo al suelo de espaldas jajajajajaajajajaajajaja fue una mate de risa XD

aca les va otra de unos compañeros

estabamos en practica calificada haciendo compuertas logicas , and, or , nand, esas cosas, el profesor habia revisado a todos y le faltaba un grupo que eran los mas chacoteros("graciosos, pilas" por si no entienden el termino) ellos como que no entendieron el diagrama y solo les quedo una cosa por hacer,ENGAÑAR AL PROFESOR, armaron el modelo de otro grupo que ya habian terminado, pusieron los extremos de cables de telefono en el protoboard y los otros los encondieron debajo de la mesa (esos extrmos iban conectador al led)al momento de revisar el profesor lo unico que hicieron para que aprobaran fue conectar los cables por debajo de la mesa para que el led encendiera cuando supuestamente estuviera correcto el circuito jajajaaj 

los desgraciados esos aprobaron la practica , todos se dieron cuenta menos el profesor XD


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 25, 2010)

CHÍVATE, no es justo...


----------



## jorger (Oct 25, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> CHÍVATE, no es justo...


Lo mismo digo.
Si te chivas puede ser que se pongan 'gallitos', te amenazen y ese tipo de cosas.. pero ellos NO se saldrán con la suya :enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2010)

es que ..........muchachos............hay que aprender.
de todos hay que aprender.

si ven que sus compañeros hacen trampa y se creen vivos no deben calentarse.
la voda es larga y rara.
elos se joderan luego (o no) .
y uds., seguiran su camino.

uno puede pasar de 4 a 5 año copiandose......pero dificilmente pueda pasar de 5 a 6 .
y le sera imposible hacer luego la facultad.

la vida es escalon por escalon.
quien se hace el vivo se jode solo (o no) .

LUEGO , siempre uno puede APRENDER cosas de lso demas, como a veeces haciendo trampitas se logra un objetivo.
claro, una cosa es hacer una trampa y otra cosa es pretender vivir haciendo trampas y esperar que quienes te rodean confien en ti .

por eso muchachos NO hay que calentarse, veran que a la segunda vuelta ya los pasaron en la vida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

De ahí viene el : 

- " ¡ Me quisieron meter el perro !" 

Ésto es del siglo pasado , me lo contaba mi abuelo . Los carros a caballo se pesaban vacios al entrar y llenos al salir , de la resta de ambos valores salía el peso *neto* de la carga.

Algunos *carreros* intentaban dejar el perro en la pesada inicial , y sin perro en la final


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2010)

esta es una anecdota no de electronica, si de profesion "tecnico en algo " :

el abuelo que en su epoca moza trabajaba muy bien en muchas artes (carpinteria, herreria y otras ) se hizo muchas cosas de la casa.
cuando empezo una de sus primeras casas fue un departamento chico, al cual le hizo muchas cosas.
entre ellas la cocina, incluyendo los muebles d ela misma.
muy buenos, el esqueleto o sea la estructura era de hierro , y sobre este se montaron los estantes y las puertas y las cajoneras.
esto fue un trabajo "para siempre" , claro que años despues el hijo cambio algunso estantes y puertas ya que la humedad de la cocina fue estropeando la madera, la cual se inchaba.

pero bueno, no es como los muebles de cocina de hoy dia que son TODO madera.

como dije, con los años se fue pintando, y cambiando algunas cosas de madera incluso la mesada de granito.
pero la estructura siempre de diez.

hace un tiempo , el hijo ya un señor grande me cuenta que en ese departamento estaba viviendo su hijoa (la nieta de el abuelo) con su pareja.
y un dia fue a verlas y ya no estaba mas el mueble de la cocina......nada ........
NADA.

cuando pregunto que habia pasado la nena le dijo que el muebel estaba ya feo, un par de puertas no andaban bien las bisagras y un estante estaba todo inchado por los años y el agua.

asi que (como por suerte ambos trabajan bien ) lo cambiaron todo por uno nuevo y hermoso , todo de madera enchapada (aglomerado) .

me contaba el hijo de el abuelo resignado que no le dijo nada.......para que ??? 
no hay nada mas triste que una hija que es linda......solo linda y nada mas que linda.


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 25, 2010)

que exelente analogia!!!! je je je


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2010)

justo me llamaron para comer, pero queria recordar otra.
son solo cosas que uno va juntando de la vida.
tenia un amigo que era librero, vendia y compraba libros.
y me contaba que compraba bibliotecas enteras, a vecs iba a casas de gente que habia muerto, el viejo se muere y deja las cosas.
y los hijos o nietos van a la casa aver que hay.
y encuentran estantes y estantes de libros viejos.
jamas le dieron bola al viejo y lo que compraba y lo que le gustaba (viejo de mier..) 
y cuando se fue ........a rematar todo .
y esos cientos de libros de miercoles que el viejo tenia.........que alguien venga a llevarselos , con que me den unos pesos alcanza.

y este amigo me contaba que a vecs un solo libro de esa bobiloteca valia 10 veces lo que el pago por todo .

yo que se.........uno de joven se c**a en todo , en los viejos y en todo como decia serrat.
a veces darle un poco de bola al abuelo sirve, aunque sea solo para darle un poco de amor, respeto o lo que el pobre viejo sea capaz de digerir.
pero aprender tambien le sirve a uno mismo , siempre .
dar un poco de bola de vez en cuando te puede servir en el futuro.
uno va todos lso dias a el colegio de mala gana yno es capaz de dedicar un rato a quiene stiene cerca .............

yo que se, todos caemos en el pecado de la estupidez, yo por escribir esto no quiere decir que este excento de haber cometido esos errores.
solo comparto ideas, cosas.....anecdotas.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola muchachos: Una anecdota mía. Soy muy nabo. Hace 4 años, construí mi primer amplificador, con un TDA 1562Q. Lo unico que hice fue soldar los componentes porque la placa la compré ya hecha, y perforada en ARES. En esa época, no sabía siquiera la diferencia entre AC y DC, para que se den una idea, el chico de la tienda de electrónica me dijo qué era y cómo se hacía un puente rectificador (jaja) bueno. La cosa es que terminé de hacer la placa, todo, y la conecté en la entrada, EL OUT de los parlantes de un equipo aiwa de 1100 watt P.M.P.O (35W reales jajaja) y a la salida, uno de los parlantes del aiwa (5" 4 ohm) lo prendí, y estaba todo al mango (al maximo)

El parlante se despegó el cono, y se re quemó  jajaja
Después tiré la placa del tda creyendo que era ese el problema jajaja
(tenía 15 años y no sabía en lo que me estaba metiendo jajaja)


Saludos!

Agucasta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Anécdota . . . . medir con el cable rojo de un tester y el negro del otro . . .


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 28, 2010)

mas de una vez dosme, mas de una vez (no consecutivas)


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

Che, y funciona?? jajajajja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Anécdota . . . . medir con el cable rojo de un tester y el negro del otro . . .



con dos tester,,,,si

cuando el tester se autoapaga y  no estamos mirando la pantalla ,pues solo estamos buscando cortos y escuchamos el bipppppp,,,,,luego de una hora ,,,haa que bueno esta placa no tiene cortos y  resulta que el tester  esta apagado,,,,,,,a que seguro les paso ,,
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Si si , del otro tester .

Encima los digitales si tocás con un solo cable a veces los números se ponen a Pelot_dear y uno tratando de entender el fenómeno 

jajajaja


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 28, 2010)

si, te juro que probaría.. pero tengo uno solo!
Funciona?o sea.. si conectas "en serie" dos multímetros y medis algo, que se yo, voltaje. Mide la mitad en cada uno?

ahhh seguro le sembré la duda a màs de uno eh"! jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2010)

pues claro

PD:
    nunca se  ocurrió   probar eso,pero no creo que mida nada


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 28, 2010)

Depende de si son iguales (misma impedancia) cada uno mide la mitad del voltaje. Por ejemplo: Mi tester tiene 10MΩ de impedancia y cuando mido voltaje con una resistencia en serie de 10MΩ, me marca la mitad del voltaje real. Y si reemplazo la resistencia por otro tester con la misma impedancia, sucede lo mismo.


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

ah, gracias! Y otra pregunta que me surgió en base a esta. Es sobre audio de gran señal. Si yo tengo un amplificador de 8ohm de salida, y un parlante de 4 ohm. Yo al ohmiaje de los parlantes lo mido con medidor de resistencias del tester (no tengo ni idea si está bien ese procedimiento, pero los de 4 me dan 0.004 y los de 8 me dan 0.008 así que calculo que más o menos estará bien)
Qué pasa si al parlante ese de 4 ohms le pongo una resistencia de 4ohms en serie (simulando otro parlante) Puede llegar a andar? como un "adaptador de impedancia DIY"

No tengo ni idea, soy aficionado nomás..

Saludos. AGucasta


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 29, 2010)

Sí, pero desperdiciarás la mitad de la potencia en la resistencia, además de que puedes llegar a necesitar una resistencia más o menos voluminosa, dependiendo de la potencia a disipar. 

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es utilizar un transformador para acoplar impedancias, utilizando la siguiente fórmula:


Zp = Zs/n^2


Donde:

- Zp: impedancia reflejada al primario cuando en el secundario la carga es Zs.
- Zs : impedancia reflejada al secundario cuando la impedancia conectada en el primario es Zp.
- n es la relación de vueltas entre el bobinado primario y el secundario. n = Vs/Vp = Ip/Is



La respuesta en frecuencia no es muy buena, pero es una posible solución, además de que desperdicias menos.


Fuente.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2010)

disculpen que les interrumpa acerca de vuestro analisis de como usar 2 testers en serie 

pero ahi les va algo que quizas les sirva:
hace poco me llama un colega, que me queria preguntar algo, es un electricista, y es exacto como paso.
que como yo se electronica y tenia un problema con unos leds.
en la iglesia donde el es no se que habian hecho en la cabeza de un santo o cristo o no se que una corona a la cual le pusieron leds.
y estos brillaban lindo hace mucho.
pero ya no .
y los fieles se quejan y el cura le pidio...........

asi que le explique un poco ......por que supuse que queria una explicacion, no me dijo "veni a aayudarme" .

luego de un rato de hablar comprendi como era la cosa:
esa estatua que media 2 metros estaba en unapared a10 metros de altoy la escalera que tenian estaba hecha con la madera que sobro de el arca de noe.
el se subio una vez a pesar de ser operado de la cadera.......

bueno, como yo ya he pasado muchas cosas en mi vida (a pesar de tener solo 29 años y ser muy guapo , lo aclaro para las chicas de el foro ) le hice un comentario:

esa gente de la iglesia seran muy cristianos pero son bastante egoistas y poco considerados, puesto que solo les importa su lucesita de mierd... pero no les importa que quien sube ahi corre riesgos de matarse o lastimarse.
apenas escucho el argumento contundente que le di y que uno no debe subirse a trabajar a un lugar donde no estan dadas las correctas condiciones de seguridad ........ME CORTO EL ROSTRO.

me di cuenta de que la idea era pedirme que yo vaya a ayudarlo (o sea que sea el gil que se suba) y obvio , como es para la iglesia GRATIS.


hay mucha gente que los quiere manipular en la vida y mas si son jovenes o no tienen mucho caracter.
NUNCA hay que decir que si a algo que no les huele bien , en el mejor de los casos les dicen que hoy no pueden , que se sienten mal, que lo tienen que pensar o que estan mareados o que .........lo que sea, luego lo piensan tranquilos y ven como lo manejan.
pero hay mucha gent emanipuladora, mucha mas de la que creen .
egoista y que solo piensan en si mismos.


pedirle a alguien que corra riesgos en su saludo o su persona por unas luces decorativas de mier..... !!!!!
si, por que Jesus  dijo que hay que adorar estatuas, y mas si tienen lucesitas de colores.
pero acerca de amar y respetar al projimo .........na........de eso ni hablo.

:enfadado:.................:enfadado:.....................:enfadado:


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> disculpen que les interrumpa acerca de vuestro analisis de como usar 2 testers en serie
> 
> pero ahi les va algo que quizas les sirva:
> hace poco me llama un colega, que me queria preguntar algo, es un electricista, y es exacto como paso.
> ...



En resumen: Anden con cuidado por el camino de la vida respetando a los demás!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 29, 2010)

Si no me equivoco.... jebús no dijo que adoraran estatuas... creo eso lo inventaron los religiosos de la época de los romanos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

A la vuelta de mi casa hay una iglesia evangelista , se enteraron que yo trabajaba en electrónica y me trajeron a arreglar un equipito (NO me dedico al service de electrodomesticos) , le cambié un TO3 de salida y el transformador de alimentación , les cobré , pero medio de onda.

Al mes me preguntaron para armar un 200 + 200 , Ok les dije , de mano de obra les saldría tanto y los materiales aparte , calcúlen algo así como X$.

Me miraron y me dijeron que no tenían dinero y además . . . que ellos estaban acostumbrados a las donaciones   

Mi respuesta fué : No hagas a otro lo que . . . y que no me aceptaban la tarjeta del espíritu santo como medio de pago en el hipermercado 

A la semana compraron una 4 x 4 jeje

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2010)

y  mas  donaciones ,,la 4x4 digo


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Fernando, me hiciste cambiar la firma con tu mensaje..


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A la vuelta de mi casa hay una iglesia evangelista , se enteraron que yo trabajaba en electrónica y me trajeron a arreglar un equipito (NO me dedico al service de electrodomesticos) , le cambié un TO3 de salida y el transformador de alimentación , les cobré , pero medio de onda.
> 
> Al mes me preguntaron para armar un 200 + 200 , Ok les dije , de mano de obra les saldría tanto y los materiales aparte , calcúlen algo así como X$.
> 
> ...


 
ven es como digo:
hay gente que manipula, tuerce las cosas segun su conveniencia.
y si vos les decis que vos tambien queres acostumbrarte a "las donaciones" ??
que te den es aplata que pedis pero que NO les haces nada el ampli.
que te la den como donacion.

viles vagos ymangueros disfrazados.
unos vivos totales, manipuladores que encontraron la mascara, el disfraz adecuado en nuestra sociedad para lograr su objetivo.

y nosotros inocentes estudiamso, trabajamos y quremos comprendernos .



agucasta89 dijo:


> Fernando, me hiciste cambiar la firma con tu mensaje..


 
que grande.........un honor .primera vez que una frase mia va a una firma.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2010)

es joven  e impresionable,,,,,,,, 

eso  no te quita el merito,grande fernando ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ven es como digo:
> hay gente que manipula, tuerce las cosas segun su conveniencia.
> y si vos les decis que vos tambien queres acostumbrarte a "las donaciones" ??
> que te den es aplata que pedis pero que NO les haces nada el ampli.
> ...


 

El famoso pastor gimenes (todo con minúscula para no ofender a otros) el sistema de estafa moral y religiosa lo aprendió en la carcel . . .  ahora va a venir alguno a decirme que se convirtió . . .  que vió la luz . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2010)

en  mi ex barrio  había un malandra al cual todos temian,le llamaban   la tota ,era un gordo  gigante que si te agarraba seguro   te robaba ,un día  se iso evangelico .
igual  le seguían teniendo  miedo y  si te agarraba era como si te obligaba a escuchar a dios,así que había que  hacer caso  y te llevaba de la solapa a la iglesia ,asi que   evangelico   y  todo ,   todos lo trataban de esquivar jajajaja


----------



## Sergiotec (Oct 29, 2010)

hola , en mi ciudad hay una pequeña parroquia  que se llama Cristo Resucitado , de ahí me traen varias cosas a reparar , una vez me trageron un megafono, al cual le habían colocado el nombre de la parroquia con una cinta aisladora de tela blanca , pero en vez de colocar el nombre completo ,le habian puesto solo Cristo , este megafono estaba sobre mi mostrador de atencion al publico hasta que un dia entró un cliente que lo miraba mucho mientras yo atendía a otra persona , cuando le tocó a él me dijo : yo sabía que Cristo podia necesitar un megafono ya que no le hacen mucho caso , pero que en el cielo le tenga que poner nombre para que no se  lo roben no lo sabía , despues de eso nos reímos bastante los dos ja ja , saludos


----------



## luchostereo (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje 

Como anécdota, les cuento que en la época en la que me encontraba estudiando en la escuela Técnica (15 años), tenía ortodoncia fija, también conocida como brackets.
Y bueno, obviamente, en el laboratorio pusimos un LED en serie con mi ortodoncia, y lo alimentamos.
El LED encendió por un tiempo, hasta que sentí un PAK! ... y la sensación era la de que me habían arrancado todos los dientes! Horrible 

Por su salud, no lo recomiendo para nada! Tuve la boca entumecida por unos minutos... feo feo.
Pero bueno, eran cosas de chicos. De más está decir que en los laboratorios, siempre había alguno que hacía saltar las térmicas, o que se dedicaba a explotar capacitores.

Ah, y coincido conque no hay que hacer trabajos que no nos huelan bien...
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 29, 2010)

luchostereo dijo:


> Hola a todos, es mi primer mensaje
> 
> Como anécdota, les cuento que en la época en la que me encontraba estudiando en la escuela Técnica (15 años), tenía ortodoncia fija, también conocida como brackets.
> Y bueno, obviamente, en el laboratorio pusimos un LED en serie con mi ortodoncia, y lo alimentamos.
> ...



Menos mal que no eran 120VAC... Eso no se hace!


----------



## luchostereo (Oct 29, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Menos mal que no eran 120VAC... Eso no se hace!



Si, desde ya que no me hubiera prestado al experimento con tensión de red!!
Y hoy en día, no lo haría ni loco, ni permitiría hacerlo a nadie que esté repitiendo mi misma experiencia. 
Pero bueno, esa fue mi anécdota, la comparto y la recuerdo con humor 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 29, 2010)

luchostereo dijo:


> Si, desde ya que no me hubiera prestado al experimento con tensión de red!!
> Y hoy en día, no lo haría ni loco, ni permitiría hacerlo a nadie que esté repitiendo mi misma experiencia.
> Pero bueno, esa fue mi anécdota, la comparto* y la recuerdo con humor*
> 
> Saludos


 

me mandaron una foto tuya de esa epoca


----------



## luchostereo (Oct 29, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> me mandaron una foto tuya de esa epoca



JAJAJAJ juro que así me sentí....


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

Es muy bueno PEBE, yo no tengo anécdotas de profesión pero tengo anécdotas de "afición" jaja (porque no soy profesional, soy aficionado)

Acá una. Tenía un transformador de 220V a 20V. 6A. Los cables mas finos, y negros eran los del primario, y los más gruesos, del secundario. La cuestión es que no me acordaba eso, y lo enchufé al revés.

Ni les cuento el cortocircuitazo que se mandó en el tomacorrientes jajajaaj

un ruido que me dejó sordo y se cortó la luz jajaja

Saludos, agucasta


----------



## luchostereo (Nov 2, 2010)

Uh si, me hiciste acordar otra!

En la escuela, nos habían mandado a bobinar un transformador, el primario tenía como 1700 vueltas, a mano nos hicieron hacerlo jjaja

Resulta que una vez que lo terminamos, el profesor se va del aula, y un amigo lo enchufa... al revés

Chispazo azul, estruendo, y un olor horrible... por supuesto, a bobinarlo de vuelta!! 

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 2, 2010)

jajajajjaj no saltó la protección de cortos?? jajajajajja.. El mio no llego a quemarse por lo que parece.. porque sigue midiendo los 20V  (aunque largó un hermoso olor a quemado) ajjaja

Bienvenido al foro!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 2, 2010)

luchostereo dijo:


> Uh si, me hiciste acordar otra!
> 
> En la escuela, nos habían mandado a bobinar un transformador, el primario tenía como 1700 vueltas, a mano nos hicieron hacerlo jjaja
> 
> ...


 
profesor es SU CULPA, por que no instala una SERIE en la mesa de trabajo y nos enseña a usarla.

ptsssss.

(si ya lo hizo pues alumno al calabozo encadenado por el resto de el dia)


----------



## salandro (Nov 4, 2010)

es culpa del profesor que se va a cualquier lado y no controla a los alumnos, yo tengo un profesor que no te da ni cuarto de boliya y se pone a hacer cualquier cosa el muy... nos mandamos las re macanas con ese


----------



## fernandob (Nov 4, 2010)

y..................si tienen 220v en la mesa de trabajo eso es IMPERDONABLE.


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 5, 2010)

Bueno, aun que no me titulo aun, me soy Ingeniero en Informátca; y he tenido la fortuna de hacer ya un par de trabajos en mi pequeña localidad. Ya saben, mantenimiento, asesorias, etc.

Una noche, tocan al cancel unos vecinos (viven a una cuadra de retirado)...
Vecinos: "Luis, te tenemos una chamba... la computadora de la casa está bien lenta"
Luis (su servidor): "ok, vamos por ella..."

Llegué a la casa del cliente (los vecinos, una familia de 12 gentes; entre adultos y niños), y recogí la computadora para después trabajar en mi domicilio. Traia unicamente el CPU, yo tenia monitor, teclado y mouse.

Era una computadora IBM, modelo muy muy antiguo. Habían comprado la computadora en un tianguis (sobre ruedas, vazar, como gusten llamarle).

Me instalo en mi recamara y a trabajar: La analizo con mi antivirus, le doy un chequeo de disco duro. Al ultimo termino reistalando windows xp.

Al rededor de las 9:30 pm, regreso a casa del cliente (los vecinos):
Yo: "Juan!"
Juan: "mande?"
yo: "ya quedo la maquina, te la traigo?"
Juan: "am... si, aja..."

Limpio bien el cpu, llego a la casa del cliente y entro hasta la cocina. 
Cabe mencionar que el escritorio quedaba al lado del comedor; de manera que como toda la familia cenaba, podían verme muy claramente, trabajando.

Conecto los ultimos cables, presiono el botón y... no prende?
Aja, no prendía. Pense "habré dejado algo mal conectado en el interior..."
Abro el CPU (todo esto, delante de la familia cliente) y reacomodo todo: RAM, Procesador, disco duro... de hecho, hasta lo q*UE* no moví.

Presiono de nuevo el botón y... nada. Ni siquiera entraba al bios.
Noté entonces si,que el regulador no estaba conectado directamente a la toma de corriente; sino que estaba enchufado a una extensión casera, de mas de 10 mts de largo. (hay me percate que el espacio de la computadora, era un asco).

Yo: "quiza sea bronca de la extensión. Intentemos conectar todo como se debe..."

Así lo hicimos. Presiono botón de encendido y... 
nada.

Familiar 1: "apoco no prende? pues que le hiciste?" (mientras me veía toda la familia)
yo: "mmmm... en la casa había arrancado bien..."
Familiar 2: "...ja, si quieres, te traemos uno de la capital, para q*UE* te enseñe..."
yo: (callado...)
Familiar 3: "la maquina prendía muy bien antes de que te la llevarás..."

Indirecta tan indirecta, comencé a estresarme y la verdad: también a llenarme de pánico.
Es decir: de verdad había jodido yo el equipo de cómputo? que pude haber pasado por alto?
de verdad es mi culpa?...

familiar4 (de los peques de la casa): "jeje, mamí... Luis no sabe arreglar, v*ER*d*A*d?"
familiar5,6,7..."bla bla bla bla bla bla"







En toda esa nube de caos, hubo una voz en mi interior q*UE* me dijo: "solo... observa..."
Cuando vuelvo a presionar el botón de encendido, alcanzo a notar que los led del teclado (bloc mayus, block num, etc) no encendian.

Detalle importante? quizá no. Pero: por que no encendían?

Interrumpi la burla de la familia preguntando: ...El teclado sirve?

y todos: ...?....?....?...                  ...?...?.... ammm... ?.... si.... si?... si, si, si sirve... si, v*ER*d*A*d?.. si..



y yo: mm... permitanme llevar mi equipo de nuevo a la casa.
Hay va su servidor de nuevo, cargando con el CPU de regreso a casa.

Llego, conecto todo, presiono el boton y...





Hay estaba, Windows sin ningún problema. La maquina funcionaba perfectamente.

yo: "ma! ahorita vuelvo!!!"
mi ma: "que paso? a donde vas?"
yo: a cobrar!!!

Llego a la casa de los vecins, con CPU y mi teclado.
Instalo todo, pero ahora con mi teclado.

familiares: con cara de "wtf?" (supongo por q*UE* llegué con mi sonrisota)





Presiono boton y ahi estaba otra vez:





Yo: Señores... aun cuando ustedes me dijeron lo contrario, el teclado no funciona.

Los vecinos: ha? el teclado decias? haaaa si... el teclado?





yo: Me deben....

En fin. Justo minutos después, me puse a investigar. La conclusión a la que llegué fue que, los equipos tan antiguos, manejaban cierto algoritmo. Es decir, cuando uno presiona el boton de inicio, los leds de cada periferico prende en señal de q*UE* ha sido reconocido por la bios.

Al no encender, significa que no funciona o esta desconectado; por lo tanto, en ausencia de este: no prende.

Casualmente, la casa del (los) cliente (s), como ya dije: existen muchas manos. mas de 12, 13 pares de manos (entre niños y adultos). Lo mas seguro es que ellos perjudicaran el teclado, dejandolo inservible.

En fin. 
De todo se aprende.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2010)

Viva la Coca Cola derramada !


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Viva la Coca Cola derramada !


Y la sopa, también. Experiencia propia, aún no me sirve el teclado numérico


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 5, 2010)

fftopic:
Recomiendo no comer sobre el teclado, y más si es un portátil, donde el teclado pasa a ser placa base. También aconsejo una vez al mes darle la vuelta y sacudirle para sacar el polvo y los restos y limpiar luego con alcohol.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 5, 2010)

uhh... yo me acuerdo de otra anécdota.. mi hermnito una vez me preguntó si el aluminio conducía la corriente (estabamos en el campo) y le dije que no, jo*****ndo. El b*****d0 tocó el boyero eléctrico (el alambrado del corral de las vacas) y le pegó un patadón que quedó en el piso c*****ndose de risa y puteandome.. 

(éramos chicos, aclaro) jaja
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 5, 2010)

hace tiempo que vengo investigando eso de  las smart card ,entre  pruebas y  pruebas   reinicio el receptor satelital ,sale una leyenda en pantalla que dice buscando  satélite, luego de  muchas en  que reinicie el receptor ,note  que mi hijo salia corriendo hacia  afuera  y un momento mas entraba , otra ves corriendo al taller,miraba la pantalla y  salia otra ves  ,lo que me empiezo a poner  nervioso ,le dije  que  dejara de correr que se  podía lastimar  o  tirar algo  de   ya  mi atestado taller ,entonces  le pregunto porque corría
me respondió  que  salia a mirar  la antena ,pero  que  no se  movía ni siquiera  cuando  aparecía la leyenda ''buscando  satelite'' ,me reí  tanto que no pude seguir trabajando ,
esa antena no tiene motor es fija 
saludos
satelite''


----------



## fernandob (Nov 5, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> yo: Me deben....
> 
> .


 
bueno........no contaste nada acerca de esa bifurcacion en la historia ..te felicito.
eso quiere decir que todo ok.

pense que te dirian cosas como : "haaa entonces era solo el teclado ? " 
cuanto sale un teclado ??? :enfadado:


----------



## electrodin (Nov 5, 2010)

ja ja... eso de la cocacola si que es terrible...

Una vez una amiga me pasó su laptop porque no encendía no hacía nada, le pregunté que le pasó
y me dijo: nada es que estábamos con una amigas en una reunión tomando  cocacola y viendo unas fotos en la laptop, y le cayó un poquito...

Hice de todo para salvarlo pero no pude hacer nada por el teclado era de  láminas flexibles, al final sólo le quedó usar teclado por USB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y la sopa, también. Experiencia propia, aún no me sirve el teclado numérico


 


 >> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sopa_paraguaya




Josefe17 dijo:


> fftopic:
> Recomiendo no comer sobre el teclado, y más si es un portátil, donde el teclado pasa a ser placa base. También aconsejo una vez al mes darle la vuelta y sacudirle para sacar el polvo y los restos y limpiar luego con alcohol.


 

La última vez que di vuelta el teclado y le golpeé la espaldita como a bebé atorado se hizo una parva de tierra sobre el escritorio como para plantar un ombú (árbol enorme).

Lo peor es que aspiré algo de esa nube de polvo tóxico y por unos instantes vi a John Lennon con George Bush fumando algo juntos y hablando de paz.  Duró solo unos instantes . . .

Ahora se me contactó Al Qaeda que quieren mi teclado para contruir armas bacteriológicas


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 6, 2010)

Jajaja amigos, les cuento 2, la del tranformador que es muy comun!!, al conectarlo al reves, no chispeo ni hizo corto!, sino que su interior sonaba bastante duro!! y alcance a ver un arco enorme el secundario, obviamente lo desconecte muy rapido, 2 segndos pero no le paso nada a la luz , y otra, cuando estaba cargando un condensador, pues conecte un puente de diodos al toma corriente 120VAC y todo normal, hasta que de bobo aprete los cables que iban al puente con mis pinzas estando conectado pensado que tal vez no estaba cargando el condensador!, y como no estaba aislados !!!!!! )(/&%$#"! chispas centellas cobre derretido tisne, fue terrible!! el corto fue constante como por 10 segundos, y alcanzo a dañarme las pinzas!! el puente de diodos se desmoronó de lo quemado, mis cables punta caiman murieron, y yo?   eeehhmmm no me paso nada! pero mi hermana que estaba cerca se asusto pensando que me estaba tostando, moraleja SOLDAR CABLES Y AISLAR ya que solo estaban unidos en rosca hahaahaha


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2010)

yo partí en dos una alicate ,cortando  un cable  de esos  bipolares ,conectado  a  220  volt


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo peor es que aspiré algo de esa nube de polvo tóxico y por unos instantes vi a John Lennon con George Bush fumando algo juntos y hablando de paz.  Duró solo unos instantes . . .
> 
> Ahora se me contactó Al Qaeda que quieren mi teclado para contruir armas bacteriológicas


dosme, estabamos hablando de comer sobre el teclado, ue cosas haces tu sobe el teclado con polvis blancos?


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 6, 2010)

Si es eso lo que haces, recurre a esto para limpiarlo y eliminar pruebas:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En mi pueblo lo usan para limpiar las heces de feriante que sueltan por las trituradoras de sus trailers en la puerta de los huertos de algún vecino.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> >> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sopa_paraguaya
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bueno, a mi no me pasa eso por que la notebook la tengo arriba de la mesa, lugar donde a veces pinto con aerografo. saco el aero, pongo la pistola y recibe una buena sopleteada, que si no, mamita. imaginate que esta todo el dia arriba de la mesa, de todo le cae a la pobrecita. y sigue funcionando lo mas bien. despues escucho decir que las packard bell con malas, por favor!!!!!!


lo de los teclado es relativo, mi hermana le volco un vaso con agua arriba del teclado marca genius, el mas baratito, lo desarme con paciencia, lo seuqe todito, lo arme y ahi estuvo funcionando hasta que se rompieron las gomitas de retroceso de las teclas

slaudos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> dosme, estabamos hablando de comer sobre el teclado, ue cosas haces tu sobe el teclado con polvis blancos?


 

No no , es producto de la fermentación de lo que le cae


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Nov 7, 2010)

Buen dia a todos, soy gabriel 16f877 ,aunque me dedico a la electronica, generalmente tengo poco tiempo disponible, devido a mis ocupaciones, comparto una de mis primeras anecdotas,errores de prncipiante, siendo 1984, en ese entonces tenia 14 aÑos, ahora cumlo los 40 el 8 del 11, diseÑe mi primer cicuito impreso, era de unas luces audiorritmicas, y constaba  de tres triac, tres filtros de frecuencia , uno para bajos otro para los medios y otro para los agudos, aparte los tres amlificadores exitadores para cada canal, lo que resulto es la confucion geometrica de los terminales de los triac . Como la compuerta esta a la izquierda y le siguen los dos terminales principales, no me di cuenta que en la cara de soldadura, se invertirian los dos terminales laterales. Y quedo la puerta a una tension de 220v, se produjo un corto impresionante, se derritieron todas las pistas de potencia y compuerta. Por lo que que al proyectole denomine, chispas audiorritmicas.
No es lo mismo la geometria de distribucion de componentes sobre la cara lisa, que en la cara de soldadura, moraleja, y asi muchisimas  anecdotas mas. Siempre se esta aprendiendo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2010)

jaa.si , a quien no le paso al principio el dibujas al revez ..y mas los cis....

si alguna vez encuentran por ahi una placa que da asco y que el ci esta soldado feamente de el lado cobre puede que sea una de las mias .

y tambien recuerdo que  alguna vez le di vuelta a una cucarachita todas las patas , cuando usaba compuertas recuerdo que tenia que andar fijandome cual era el + .
siemrpe con poc amemoria yo, pero luego seguia solo:
ent...ent..sal...sa..ent...ent.
y de el otro lado la masa era la ultima.
las 4 compuertas tenian las entradas al medio.

asi que si lo ddiseñaba como lado cobre...se soldaba lado cobre.
si me equivocaba con el + le daba vueltas las patas (quedaba el codigo de abajo) ....
la primer placa en general terminaba siendo IN presentable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2010)

Jajajaja , y yo que pensaba que había inventado el montaje superficial


----------



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2010)

vengo de el tema ese de el neutro, les contare una anecdota de electricistas.
para que se vea como son .

un amigo (electricista 1 ) va a donde un cliente por que tenia no se que problema,va a el tablero , era un piso de oficinas.
y tenia que cortar la luz.
habia por ahi una primer llave termica unipolar y la baja.
de golpe gritos, se quema !!! 
baja tension en algunso tubos .......un lio.
bajo todo rapido , o subio esa llave ...no se.

el tema es que abre el tablero y ve (luego de seguir el cable por que dudo que tenga colores correctos) que esa unipolar cortaba el neutro.
y la entrada de todo era trifasica.

le explica al dueño que eso estaba mal , que era una locura, que el neutro no se corta y menos solo.
el dueño dice que llamara al que lo hizo (electricista x ) , que vive cerca, ....en 10 minutos esta.

cuando llega electricista x y escucha lo que paso se pone loco:
!! pero como tocaron "mi trabajo" !!!
eso anduvo bien desde que lo hice, llaman a otro y miren lo que les pasa !!!.

el electricista 1 queda asi : 
no sabia si pegarle a electricista x o discutirle..........
no hay un ingeniero que juzgue, solo el dueño que sabe menos que todos.

no se que paso, secuerdo que me conto que no sabia donde meterse, por que si bien sabia 100% seguro que lo que habia hecho electricista x era una brutada , pero para el cliente se quemaron muchas cosas por que metio mano el (electricista 1) .

asi son las cosas.


en fin, una vez alguien me dijo que en electricidad el orden de peligrosidad viene asi:
1 fase (220v)
2 fases ( 380v)
un colega


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Me hiciste acordar , un "electricista" le hizo parte del tablero trifásico a un laboratorio de análisis medicinales.

Como nos conocemos desde chicos , me llama desesperado que según si encendian o apagaban sectores , se subían y se bajaban las luces.

Te falta la masa le digo , cortá la luz que vas a quemar montones de cosas.

Conclusión , en vez de poner una llave térmica tetrapolar , por ahorro , porque las tenía , había puesto llaves individuales a las 3 fases y al neutro.    

Saludos !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

o sea que le mandaba 380 a algun sector?? no entiendo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2010)

si sacas el neutro en trifasica de el lado de la carga el neutro queda flotante, sin "el neutro de la compañia " que le de cero voltios.
entonces las cargas quedan en estrella a 380v
si son "exactamente iguales" no pasa nada,(cosa imposible en 220v) pero si son distintas ........ imaginate 2 resistencias en serie y en los extemso 380v .
cada una de esas resistencias es un circuito.

un circuito puede ser 5 computadoras y 2 impresoras........el otro circuito puede ser 10 tubos fluorescentes.

unas partes reciben baja tension y otras alta......


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2010)

claro, por eso, eso lo se. no entendi que hizo el flaco que conto 2me


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2010)

puso una unipolar para cortar el neutro.
va cualquiera , ve una unipolar ahi , en seguida supones que prende o apaga luces ......l abajas ...y zas.
o salta por sobre corriente y zas.
el neutro NO SE CORTA , y si se hace se cortan a la vez las 3 fases.

en fin.
sacado de el libro: 
_"10 trampas para dejar en la oficina de su cliente"_


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 9, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaahora siiii, no entendia por que cortaba el neutro(por uqe es un salame jeje)


----------



## Nepper (Nov 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> puso una unipolar para cortar el neutro.
> va cualquiera , ve una unipolar ahi , en seguida supones que prende o apaga luces ......l abajas ...y zas.
> o salta por sobre corriente y zas.
> el neutro NO SE CORTA , y si se hace se cortan a la vez las 3 fases.
> ...


 
Podrías decirme donde encontrar ese libro????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Claro , antes aquí se instalaba un seccionador trifásico (tripolar , el que saca los 3 fusibles NH juntos ) 

 , ahora es tetrapolar http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?img...&newwindow=1&safe=off&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&itbs=1y tiene 3 fusibles NH y *un trozo de bronce macizo* en lugar del fusible del neutro .

Antes se utilizaban llaves térmicas tripolares 

 que cortaban solamente las 3 fases y NO cortaban el neutro , ahora se utilizan llaves tetrapolares 

 que cortan *todo junto* , o sea las tres fases y el neutro también.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2010)

dan miedo las tetrapolares y mas si son chinas.............

pero ya que estamos en anecdotas........

aca en argentina un "electronico" que esta con su matricula se supone que tiene incumbencias en electricidad hasta 10 KW .
pues yo hace poco saque mi carnet, siempre esquive esa formalidad por que me parecia inutil.
y cuando lo saque y fui a pagar a mi colegio (COPITEC) aproveche y comence a "incharles) , entre otras preguntas y ahora que veo que dosmetros puso las fotos de las llaves termicas les pregunte:

10Kw en monofasica es P = v*i (supongamos cos fi=1 para no inchar)
pero en trifasica es P = v*i * raiz de 3 .

esto quire decir que puedo tocar llaves termomagneticas bipolares o unipolares de hasta 10000/ 220v
pero si son trifasicas o tetrapolares solo de 10000/(380 *raiz de 3 ).

me pueden explicar en que difieren ?? los bornes son iguales, el cable que les llega es igual .
por que puedo manosear una bipolar de 40 amper pero no una tripolar ?? 

pts...........nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Porque la limitación es por *potencia* y no por amperes che


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2010)

si, lo se , cuando dice 10 KWeso es potencia.pero uno quiere saber el por que ??? 
es mucho pedir ?? 
por que eeeeee ? 

seguridad (para los terceros ) no es :
puedo atender a un jardin de niños que tiene un consumo de menso de 10Kw pero no un taller con gente experta que tienen 50 Kw 

potencia ?? 
sabes que pa potencia es potencia, potencha o pulenta........y ?? 
la tension es la misma .....lo que puede variar es LA CORRIENTE , en cuanto al uso de barras en vez de cables o de cables que ameriten una fijacion mas especializada.

saben mas , saben menos ??? 
las leyes mas arriba de 10 Kw son distintas ??? es el "·horizonte de eventos" tras el cual cambian las reglas ?? por eso un electronico no puede.......?????

que implica 10 Kw?? 
y una medicion de puesta a tierra ?? es una medicion, ? o no .
los electronicos estudiamos mucho mas mediciones que los electricos.
hasta somos lso que diseñamos los telurimetros ..........

que es que se ?? 
curro, simple y llano .
el capo de el colegio de electronicos no metio suficiente pua (politica) sino, hasta tendriamso incumbencias para hacer papanicolaus 
sinato sfaf


----------



## Nepper (Nov 9, 2010)

La verdad no se por qué esa diferencia, pero, supongo que a potencias mayores a 10KW el análisis electrónico se hace obsoleto...
Se que existen diodos de potencia, y tambien están los Relé de estado sólido, pero decime la verdad... ¿qué electrónica hay en 22 motores de continua de 10hp?, creo que ni en el tablero de control hay electrónica.
La única electrónica son los circuitos de los PLC y las fuentes que alimentan los relés y/o contactores. Pero cómo esos no se tocan, no viene al caso contarlos...

Yo también pienso cómo vos, estoy estudiando ING electrónica y en mi trabajo suelo diseñar tableros industriales, sin duda, mi compañero, que estudia ing electrica, tiene la posta...

En fin... cuando vi mis incumbencias con la ingeniería, decía que podia diseñar, reparar, etc... dispositivos electrónicos de cualquier potencia, frecuencia, entorno, etc... (hace mucho que lo leí, no recuerdo exactamente)...

La cosa, es que ese debe ser el límite "Legal" que se requiere para definir simplemente un límite, sería cómo decir "Electrónico, no te exedas con la trifásica" y a su vez "Electrico, no te mates analizando el rippley porque a esta altura no jode"

Cómo electrónico creo que se podríamos hacer amplificadores de audio de 5KW... ahora de 10KW no se cómo sería, pero creo que debería ser impresionante... ¿para qué mas potencia?

Cómo electrico, hacer un plano con 4 motorcitos trifácicos de 2,2KW es algo chiquito...

Creo que aún, cómo electrónico, no se debería tocar el 220... el elctrónico "Manipula los electrónes", el electríco, "Administra la energía electrica"... hasta que llega al tranfo del televisor, le compete al electrico, luego... antes de rectificar, ya es electrónico....

esta es mi opinion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Los electrónicos *NO SABEN* que los motores de Dc industriales de 1000 hp tienen un rectificador trifásico para el bobinado de campo , y que si se quema uno de esos "dioditos" , el motor entra en riesgo de embalamiento y la fuerza centrífuga desprendería los bobinados del rotor (que está zunchado como prevención) y explotaría dramáticamente , destrozando máquinas y matando gente 

Saludos !

con una licuadora eso no ocurre


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los electrónicos *NO SABEN* que los motores de Dc industriales de 1000 hp tienen un rectificador trifásico para el bobinado de campo , y que si se quema uno de esos "dioditos" , el motor entra en riesgo de embalamiento y la fuerza centrífuga desprendería los bobinados del rotor (que está zunchado como prevención) y explotaría dramáticamente , destrozando máquinas y matando gente
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> con una licuadora eso no ocurre



Me es grato saber esa info. General Electric Allá voy!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2010)

Hasta unas ciertas rpm suena una alarma de alerta , para detención y reparación Tacatito.

Pasadas otras rpm suena una alarma de abandono de planta.

No es j _da eso , explotan como una bomba.

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 9, 2010)

Me imagino, esos 1000HP ahí enjaulaos!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los electrónicos *NO SABEN* que los motores de Dc industriales de 1000 hp tienen un rectificador trifásico para el bobinado de campo , y que si se quema uno de esos "dioditos" , el motor entra en riesgo de embalamiento y la fuerza centrífuga desprendería los bobinados del rotor (que está zunchado como prevención) y explotaría dramáticamente , destrozando máquinas y matando gente
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> con una licuadora eso no ocurre


seria interesante verlo,   (de lejitos....)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> seria interesante verlo,   (de lejitos....)




ni siquiera, filmalo de lejitos y pasame el link de youtube


----------



## fernandob (Nov 10, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> La verdad no se por qué esa diferencia, pero, supongo que a potencias mayores a 10KW el análisis electrónico se hace obsoleto...
> Se que existen diodos de potencia, y tambien están los Relé de estado sólido, pero decime la verdad... ¿qué electrónica hay en 22 motores de continua de 10hp?, creo que ni en el tablero de control hay electrónica.
> La única electrónica son los circuitos de los PLC y las fuentes que alimentan los relés y/o contactores. Pero cómo esos no se tocan, no viene al caso contarlos...
> 
> ...


..................................................................................



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los electrónicos *NO SABEN* que los motores de Dc industriales de 1000 hp tienen un rectificador trifásico para el bobinado de campo , y que si se quema uno de esos "dioditos" , el motor entra en riesgo de embalamiento y la fuerza centrífuga desprendería los bobinados del rotor (que está zunchado como prevención) y explotaría dramáticamente , destrozando máquinas y matando gente
> 
> Saludos !
> 
> con una licuadora eso no ocurre


 
*lo que estudie (estudiamos ??) se supone que fue el piso o la base para seguir creciendo , no el techo para quedarnos.*

una instalacion electrica de un edificio tiene lo que tiene : cables y llaves y portalamparas.
dejamos de lado el tipo de cargas especiales sean motores o controles electronicos.
cuando se habla en general de un "matriculado " se habla para trabajar o verificar una instalacion electrica la cual es cable y llaves.

luego , si a un industrial no le anda o tiene problemas con un PLC, motor de 1000HP , revolvedor de materiales , tablero de lucesitas, detector de ETS o lo que sea LLAMA A UN ESPECIALISTA o en general al fabricante.
no a un matriculado en nada.

yo creo que estudie electricidad, nunca me compre una lupa muy potente pero me parece que "el fluido " que circula por los transistores que he usado y por los triacs es el mismo que circula por los cables.

como dije: uno estudio teoria y algo de practica, luego sale como pequeño saltamontes a la vida real y va adquiriendo experiencia o no .

sigo sin comprender el por que de esos 10 Kw y he puesto ejemplso clarisimos.

Acaso no han conocido ELECTRICISTAS que vienen a preguntar preguntas REPAVAS ?? o que hacen trabajos mal??
la experiencia, cursos y demas es lo que hace al buen profesional.
un electricista que jamas toco un horno electrico (igual que un electronico) y lo llaman ....y va....metera mano de "guapo" , pero no sera un profesional.

LA REALIDAD ES QUE si sos matriculado es que le pagaste al vivo que hizo esa institucion.
y hoy dia si sos un atorrante y no queres trabajar comenzas por buscar un amigo abogado o algo asi y ves de hacerte tu personeria juridica y luego seguis....
hay alguna asociacion de maestros en arte y confeccion ??
no ?
hago mi asociacion o colegio.
y quien no se asocia no es legal.

aca un ejemplo:
http://www.caepe.org.ar/buenaspracticas.htm


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

tengo una anécdota que me acordé recién.. 
Hace unos años, no muchos, cuando no tenía ni idea de la diferencia entre una resistencia y un capacitor, ni sabía la diferencia entre CA y CC, un día llegó mi primo a mi casa, y me dejó una caja con 5 parlantes de computadora. (5 pares). La cuestión, es que a mí me gustaban las manualidades, entonces, agarré un cajón de madera, le hice 10 huecos, y coloqué los 10 parlantes. Primero, le conecté el walkman directamente a los parlantes. (tooodos en paralelo como un pino de navidad) y se escuchaba ruido nomás. un SHHHH de fondo, y algo de los platillos de la batería. Después me di cuenta de que la plaqueta que tenían los parlantes, eran de alguna manera lo que lo hacían sonar (el amplificador, obvio) instintivamente, conecté un amplificador a toda la "red" de parlantes. Lo enchufé, y anduvo! con una distorsión THD que debe haber sido del 80% ajja. Bueno, al día siguiente, pensé que si ponía dos amplificadores, iba a sonar más fuerte. Pero mi idea, era alimentar un amplificador, con el otro. (yo pretendía sumar las señales jaja) al fianal, con el primer amplificador, con poco volumen, pude hacer que se escuche más fuerte en el segundo (actuo como preamplificador nada mas) y yo me creí que tenía razón, que se sumaban las potencias. Qué pude haber hecho? si! puse en serie todos los 5 amplificadores, y de ahí salió a la "red" de parlantitos. Ah, encima alimenté los amplificadores con un transformador de 18V 2.5[A] (muy loco). A partir del 3 amplificador, no quedó sano ni el led. Salió olor a quemado hasta de los parlantes. Hasta el día de hoy no lo puedo entender (es que mucho no me acuerdo porque ahí nomás tiré todo a la basura, incluso los parlantes y la caja porque me asusté) y lo peor es que se escuchaba la música, pero SUPER distorsionada. Era como una lluvia con granizo sobre un techo de Cinc. Un desastre. Bueno, a los 2 meses después de leer y leer como un condenado, me hice un ampli con un TDA1562q (el muchacho de la tienda de electrónica me explicó en un pedazo de papel qué era un puente de diodos y para qué servía) y me cansé de desconar parlantitos de 2 pulgadas con eso, hasta que me compré un parlante de 8" y ahí quedó. 

Aclaro que hoy en día, si bien no soy técnico, aprendí de todos esos errores y leí mucho sobre el tema Amplificadores, y estoy bastante "canchero" (suelto, capaz) de hacer amplificadores sencillos como TDA1562, TDA2005, TDA2050, etc etc. 

Saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> tengo una anécdota que me acordé recién..
> Saludos!!


 
esas cosas no se olvidan........a menso que la mente quiera borrarlas 



agucasta89 dijo:


> Aclaro que hoy en día, si bien no soy técnico, aprendí de todos esos errores y leí mucho sobre el tema Amplificadores, y estoy bastante "canchero" (suelto, capaz) de hacer amplificadores sencillos como TDA1562, TDA2005, TDA2050, etc etc.
> 
> Saludos!!


 
si ves que te gusta tanto y te has hecho con esfuerzo pero solo te doy un consejo, que yo he usado, si bien soy tecnico pero en mi epoca algunas cosas ni veiamos:
tomatelo sin apuro, pero con firmeza, presta atencion y cuando se te cruce un buen profesor o la posibilidad de hacer un curso CONFIABLE (esta lleno de KK que solo te hacen perder el tiempo) .
cuando encuentres algo bueno METETE.
te dara uan base mas solida.
ya te digo, tomatelo con calma , pero sin dudar,sos de CORDOBA siempre lei que hay muy buena educacion alla.

yo haciendo eso logre buenos resultados .
igual , lo que ponga el profesor es solo un 30% , el resto de corresponde al que dice que estudia .  


saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 1, 2010)

Quien no ha echo una mala fuerza, y termina dañando algun componente?? eso me ha pasado


----------



## fernandob (Dic 1, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Quien no ha echo una mala fuerza, y termina dañando algun componente?? eso me ha pasado


 
o una tripita ..........................


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 1, 2010)

jajajajajajaja tambien jaja que gracioso


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 1, 2010)

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Quien no ha echo una mala fuerza, y termina dañando algun componente?? eso me ha pasado


que te digo?, trabajo con celulares, mucho smd con un cautin cuya punta supera el tamaño de una resistencia.......
pan de cada dia...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 1, 2010)

exactamente a eso me referia estimado Helminto G especialmente con los maditos flex, y los capacitores que se deprenden con solo acercar la basta punta de nuestro cautin


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 1, 2010)

usa los blindajes que traen como disipador del calor del cautin y para presionar el componente, eso me ha servido a mi


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 6, 2010)

Esta anecdota no se si ponerla aqui o en el libro de "Aunque usted no lo crea. Ripley"

Cliente: Quiero que me venda algo para sacarle el jugo a mi TV HD 
Yo: [Ironia]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ironia]
Cliente: Y eso sirve?  Cuanto vale?  Yo creo que mi mamá tiene uno en su casa, se lo voy a pedir 

Risas de fondo en todo el taller


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Esto es mejor que lo del paño a la tele...


----------



## jorger (Dic 6, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esta anecdota no se si ponerla aqui o en el libro de "Aunque usted no lo crea. Ripley"
> 
> Cliente: Quiero que me venda algo para sacarle el jugo a mi TV HD
> Yo: [Ironia]
> ...


 

No os imagináis la cara que he puesto al leerlo.
El chaval no ve que eso es para exprimir naranjas?.Es flipante, le debe pasar algo grave


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 6, 2010)

Lo vuelvo a leer y casi me caigo otra vez de la risa. No puedo ni escribir esto.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 6, 2010)

jajajajajajajaja pensar que he hecho cosas asi jajajajaja, las risas de los del llerta no me las puedo imaginar


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2010)

2 pa contar:


1 -- me llama uno que me contacto por la web(ona) y me dice que quiere un diseño simple, una placa, un timer....
ni sabia bien que queria.
al final le arranque que era para venderselo a los colectivos , para que cuando toquen timbre suene solo una vez y no se que .
le dije que se podioa pensar mas completo y no se cuanto.
le pase un precio accesible.
pero no.
el era instalador y queria ofrecerles la placa a a una linea de colectivos, asi que queria que le haga primero UNO y se lo venda barato asi lo puede colocar .
luego segun su pericia le saldran mas trabajos y me pedira mas.
asi que a su entender yo tenia que diseñarselo , hacerle el prototipo (con el cual tiene el diseño) y se lo tengo que cobrar como si fuese uno de 50 unidades , por decir algo.

le dije que si el pensaba iniciar un negocio deberia saber que tendria que INVERTIR, no podia esperar que lso demas lo hagan por el .

se enojo casi, por que "por mi culpa" el no podria hacer ese negocio.........ps..... moscas .

2 ---- otro queria ya no recuerdo que , viene a mi taller con la novia y una linda moto ,que queria que le haga no recuerdo que , algo un poco mas complejo , pues bien , le explico el asunto .
que diseño, costo de el primero pero luego lso demas ..........
_queee?_ me dice .
_para, si el aparato ese ya me lo vende un viejito, pero yo quiero no depender de el , y quiero que me salga mas barato .......si una vez vi como se hacenestas cosas: vas de compras y venis con la bolsita con lso componentes y en un rato soldando acomodas las cositas y ya esta ........_
aca si que saque el baygon y a la mierda.

ahora ya aprendi a no poner mas comida para ratas si quiero atraer cosas buenas .
pero ...........aprendi, siempre se aprende.
aprendi que HAY DE TODO .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2010)

Una vez vino un tipo con una propuesta de esas , que empezábamos por uno y que después iban a ser mil.

Ok le dije , éste *uno* te sale *TANTO* , cuando vengan los 1000 , saldrán *TANTITO* cada uno y además te devuelvo el valor completo de éste como gentileza mia 

aguantarse 
y 
ajoderse

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2010)

siempre  ay un loco desquiciado que pretende baratito baratito y   hacer su negocio a nuestras cuestas


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2010)

son legion, no uno.

y es que vivimos en este ambiente, donde cagas o te cagan y poca gente prefiere no ganar pero mantener la cordura yla nobleza.

es por ello que todos se tratan de tirar el lance a ver si les sale y con el tiempo  se les hace habito yasi se convierten en :
viejos de mierd.....

solo una poca gente prefiere lo correcto, no apostar a ser "vivos" , reconocer el esfuerzo de lso demas, apostar al trabajo y no a "la facil" .
poca gente cuando ve una gallinita que da huevos de oro la cuida, la mayoria prontamente se tienta yle abre la panza a ver si hay una mina de oro adentro.
todas esas pequeñas costumbres y habitos van construyendo a una persona de miercoles .

la gente correcta de verdad escasea.

cosa de adaptacion por el medio en que vivimos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> todas esas pequeñas costumbres y habitos van construyendo a una persona de miercoles .



Si miércoles=mierd*, ya somos 3 (tu, yo y el cantante colombiano Juanes)


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2010)

no entiendo ..................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

que el miercoles es igual a tu  el y  juanes ??? no  creo que quiso decir eso???


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2010)

heeeeeee........................................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

y bueno  cuando vuelva lo explicara ¡¡¡¡¡¡ seguro estamos malinterpretando nomas


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2010)

no, yo no le veo mala interpretacion, por lo menos no  mala onda, debe ser que ese juanes tiene algun tema en el cual tambien piensa algo asi.

juanes es es de la "camisa negra" creo ? o no ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

si es el de la camisa negra,,,,yo tampoco le veo mala onda ,,que abra querido decir????


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2010)

no problem..................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

gabriel16f877 dijo:


> Buen dia a todos, soy gabriel 16f877 ,aunque me dedico a la electronica, generalmente tengo poco tiempo disponible, devido a mis ocupaciones, comparto una de mis primeras anecdotas,errores de prncipiante, siendo 1984, en ese entonces tenia 14 aÑos, ahora cumlo los 40 el 8 del 11, diseÑe mi primer cicuito impreso, era de unas luces audiorritmicas, y constaba  de tres triac, tres filtros de frecuencia , uno para bajos otro para los medios y otro para los agudos, aparte los tres amlificadores exitadores para cada canal, lo que resulto es la confucion geometrica de los terminales de los triac . Como la compuerta esta a la izquierda y le siguen los dos terminales principales, no me di cuenta que en la cara de soldadura, se invertirian los dos terminales laterales. Y quedo la puerta a una tension de 220v, se produjo un corto impresionante, se derritieron todas las pistas de potencia y compuerta. Por lo que que al proyectole denomine, chispas audiorritmicas.
> No es lo mismo la geometria de distribucion de componentes sobre la cara lisa, que en la cara de soldadura, moraleja, y asi muchisimas  anecdotas mas. Siempre se esta aprendiendo



ya me imagino el susto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 23, 2010)

La camisa negra; Juanes dijo:
			
		

> [...] Y lo que ayer me supo a gloria hoy me sabe a pura miércoles por la tarde, hoy tu amor no me interesa [...]



Perdón por el retraso, pero no he podido antes.
He ahí la explicación.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 26, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> [OFF TOPIC - Anécdotas de Profesión] Yo tenía 17 años y arreglaba porteros eléctricos , estaba en un edificio poniendolo en marcha luego de muuuuchos años que no funcionaba.
> 
> Ya había reparado la fuente y entonces iba departamento por departamento para verificar micrófono , parlante , chicharra y pulsadores , etc.
> 
> ...


 

que no ponen las cosas donde corresponde...........


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Una que habia escuchado de esas relaciones insolitas era con un calefon.
> Resulta que una mujer llama para que le arreglen el calefon porque encendia solo. El tecnico lo revisa y estaba perfecto, entonces la mujer agrega: "Se enciende cada vez que uno va al baño y tira la cadena"  Va el tecnico al baño, pulsa el boton y efectivamente se encendio el calefon!
> Preguntando mas a la mujer, resulto que tiempo antes habia llamado un plomero por un caño roto y le habia soldado al reves el agua fria con la caliente.
> Como insistia que igual le arregle el calefon, no tuvo mejor idea que decirle: "Pero que mas quiere? Ahora tiene agua caliente en el inodoro"


 
y que las traigo ca para comentarles como si esto que dicen LO VEO.
cosas que me han pasado con porteros electricos me hicieron DEJAR ESE TIPO DE TRABAJO durante años a pesar de que me habia especializado en ellos, pero el entrar en las casas de la gente es una fuente de disgustos, y esa tremenda incoherencia que cuentas DOSM te la creo 100% por que gente asi HAY .
lo mismo que lo que cuenta eduardo, aunque en este caso no es brutada de la mujer sino que de el plomero que hizo mal las cosas


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 26, 2010)

Por lo menos arrastra así la "miércoles" mejor...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 26, 2010)

cada cosa en su lugar, para eso hay un baño, cocina, dormitorio................


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 26, 2010)

¿Y por qué bañan a los bebés en los fregaderos? ¿Y por qué tiran la grasa gorda por el vater? ¿Y por qué unos se duermen en la bañera? ¿Y por qué...?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 26, 2010)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué bañan a los bebés en los fregaderos? ¿Y por qué tiran la grasa gorda por el vater? ¿Y por qué unos se duermen en la bañera?* ¿Y por qué...?[/*quote]
> andamos en esa edad ??
> se ve que sos el miembro mas joven ......mamadera y a la cama


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 26, 2010)

Respecto a los puntos suspensivos, iba a poner "...¿Y por qué las parejas se dan el lote en la encimera, en la bañera, en la fregadera, en el vater o en la cama?"


----------



## Dano (Ene 3, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Respecto a los puntos suspensivos, iba a poner "...¿Y por qué las parejas se dan el lote en la encimera, en la bañera, en la fregadera, en el vater o en la cama?"



La respuesta perfecta: "¿Y por qué no?".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Respecto a los puntos suspensivos, iba a poner "...¿Y por qué las parejas se dan el lote en la encimera, en la bañera, en la fregadera, en el vater o en la cama?"


 

Que repetitivos , que falta de imaginación ! 


Hay terraza , escalera a la terraza , garage , lavadero . . . lavarropas centrifugando 

Y como dice Fer 



fernandob dijo:


> .....mamadera y a la cama


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 3, 2011)

Jaj!

Y el patio de la casa, la calle, la acera, los ascensores.... dónde los dejan???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Jaj!
> 
> Y el patio de la casa, la calle, la acera, los ascensores.... dónde los dejan???


 

No no , via pública es delito


----------



## Sean1420 (Ene 3, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> Geniales, momentos inolvidables todos, y muchos se me hacen muuuy familiares.
> 
> Primera: Esta fue conocida por gran parte de la facultad. En los primeros semestres de la carrera de electronica, nos dan clases de programacion basica en C. Pues un dia mas corriente que comun. En un chico rato, expontaneamente, uno de los compañeros, pide la palabra, para externar su duda, todo correcto, el profesor cede, y este compañero dice "disculpe profesor, es que yo tengo problemas con el asterisco", (por los que no estan familiarizados con la palabra asterisco por la region, asterisco es igual a "orto, agujero, esa pequeña cavidad del trasero". En eso, nos volteamos a ver unos a otros y al profesor con esa duda de si reirse o callar, pero el animo no se pudo hacer esperar y todos estallamos a carcajadas durante el resto de la clase. Pobre tipo, al final si fue contestada su pregunta sobre el manejo del caracter asterisco en una cadena de caracteres, pero quedo apodado como el asterisco.
> 
> ...




Me mato de risa con este comentario!
jajajaja....
Si no lo mueves no se mueve.... Que burlones jajajaja
Yo tambien necesito perros mudos!!!!!!
jajajjajajaa
GRacias... Saludos a todos... espero ver mas historias...

Sean1420


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , via pública es delito




Ah.... pero que pesa'o....


----------



## lucifergaby (Feb 15, 2011)

richar dijo:


> esto me paso ami cuando estaba en colegio creo que fue en primero de secundaria se nos obligaba a presentar circuitos de elctronica como ser juego de luces cortadores de plastoformo,etc. yo por su senzilles arme un juego de luces secuenciales de 2 canalales  lo hize funcionar con esas baterias de 9 voltios no encontre en el mercado las marcas conocidas como ser duracell,etc. encontre una pero lo curioso es de que no correspondia a ninguna marca probe con el tester y me dio 9.5volts lo conecte y no funciono hize todo y nada se me ocurrio probarlo con la lengua hize contacto con los polos - y + me adormecio dolorosamente la lengua durante 2 dias no podia hablar correctamente y si lo hacia habalaba como un retrasado mental aun no descubro a uqe marca pertenece dicha bateria fue una sensacion desagradable



*jajajajaj con la lengua? XD mortallllllllll*


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yo las de 9 no me atrevo, sobre todo si están nuevas... Zuego hablaz zomo un zoznzo.


----------



## amd56 (Feb 20, 2011)

Amigos, bueno les contare una que aun me rio pero a un compañero no le hizo ninguna gracia.

Pues estabamos reparando unas antenas de transmision y bueno cuando ya pense que estaba todo ok  le digo a mi compañero que voy adentro a probar, que me avise cuando pueda hacerlo. Pues juro que escuche que me dio el ok y comence a "inyectar" rf al sistema. Que raro, pense, las medidas me eran erraticas, hummm, probare con mas potencia y aplique cerca de 1 Kw de rf, las agujas subian y bajaban. Estaba muy confundido no sabia que estaba pasando, en eso escucho un grito desgarrador, me asomo y veo a mi compañero agarrado de la antena gritando a los 4 vientos acordandose de toda mi familia. Al verlo corri a desconectar la rf.  Afortunadamente no paso a mayores.  El re-jura que nunca me aviso que probara. Yo, escuche claritoooo.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 21, 2011)

amd56 dijo:


> Amigos, bueno les contare una que aun me rio pero a un compañero no le hizo ninguna gracia.
> 
> Pues estabamos reparando unas antenas de transmision y bueno cuando ya pense que estaba todo ok  le digo a mi compañero que voy adentro a probar, que me avise cuando pueda hacerlo. Pues juro que escuche que me dio el ok y comence a "inyectar" rf al sistema. Que raro, pense, las medidas me eran erraticas, hummm, probare con mas potencia y aplique cerca de 1 Kw de rf, las agujas subian y bajaban. Estaba muy confundido no sabia que estaba pasando, en eso escucho un grito desgarrador, me asomo y veo a mi compañero agarrado de la antena gritando a los 4 vientos acordandose de toda mi familia. Al verlo corri a desconectar la rf.  Afortunadamente no paso a mayores.  El re-jura que nunca me aviso que probara. Yo, escuche claritoooo.
> 
> Saludos


Mmm, Por que será que no se por que tu amigo gritaba? ¿ Que efecto tiene la RF a altas potencias muy cerca de un Humano   

Disculpen la "Ignorancía"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2011)

el rf quema ,tengo un conocido que no tiene movilidad en una mano y fue por rf,un accidente parecido al que expuso acá el amigo


----------



## amd56 (Feb 21, 2011)

Amigos, efectivamente la rf quema y muy fuerte. Creo tambien que la intensidad pueda variar dependiendo del sector de la antena que toques.  Muchas veces se nos inducia rf en algunos elementos metalicos y la sensacion no es agradable, quema.
Para tranquilidad de ustedes no hubo ninguna consecuencia que lamentar y no hubo daño de ningun tipo.

Si no, no lo habria contado. Cada vez que nos reunimos nos reimos mucho de la situacion.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok´s, Entendido. Pasa como en un Horno Microondas... Vaya que el accidente no pasó a mayores!

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2011)

bueno mi amigo tiene una mano cerrada y no puede hacer ningún movimiento,tubo un accidente con rf y luego le dieron la baja ,el era técnico también de gendarmeria y justo fue en santiago (santiago del estero argentina)donde su accidente,


----------



## amd56 (Feb 21, 2011)

No creo que sea como el microondas, quizas si la frecuencia sea cercana, en este caso la longitud de onda es gigantesca, en comparacion al microondas. La rf viaja por la superficie externa de los conductores. 

Lamentable, muy lamentable lo de tu amigo que tuvo ese accidente. En realidad uno sale y nunca sabe si volvera a casa en las mismas condiciones.

Yo estuve a punto de no volver. Resulta que teniamos que sacar una antena desde el tope de una torre de agua con una superficie aproximada de menos de 2 m cuadrados en el cual habia una trampa de inspeccion abierta de mas menos 50 cm por lado, o sea la superficie donde pararse era minima. Era una antena grande de unos 4 metros de boom con elementos  de 15 metros de longitud en configuracion delta. Pues habiamos  como 4 personas arriba, a una altura de mas menos 15 metros. Pues bien, en uno de los intentos por sacarla, por acomodarme mejor no me doy cuenta y me pare sobre un caño, en eso cede un poco la antena y pierdo el equilibro y comienzo a caer hacia el vacio, alcance a agarrarme del mastil. Quede helado, viendo todo en camara lenta y mis compañaeros quedaron de la misma forma.

No era mi dia, afortunadamente.

Saludos


----------



## martincartagenero (Feb 24, 2011)

Jazz_Light dijo:


> - Sabe que el TV estaba bueno hasta que falló... mi marido lo revisó y dijo que era el fusible...
> 
> - _Ahh... y por qué no se lo cambió?_
> 
> ...



menudo *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* cuando agarran un cable lo pelan y le hacen un fusible de unos 50 ampers



Elvic dijo:


> saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te podes juntar algunas valvulas del horizontal y hacerte un transmisor o un amplificador



aguabba dijo:


> en el proceso de iniciacion en la electronica (que aun llevo a cabo jaja) una amigo decidio prenderse... aunq no supiera nada de nada (como yo al principio)...
> y bueno un dia hablabamos de las herramientas basicas basica de la electronica... y llego el turno del desoldador... le explique como funcionaba y yo en broma le decia que se llamaba "chupaestaño" jaja
> la cuestion fue cuando un par de amigos mas y yo lo acompañamos a que se compre un par de cosas.. entre ellas es desoldador... nosotros estabamos mirando otras cosas en el local y el pedia.. hasta que pidio un "CHUPAESTAÑO"... y ahi las carcajadas de todos fueron inevitables... incluso de otras personas que habia..
> 
> ...



yo tambien me comi el garron con el cupacabras ese, no existe. un dia un tecnico que despues se convirtio en mi amigo y mentor me dijo saca ese flyback de un cacharro de tv porque habia fuga de at.... bueno agarre el vesubio y le pregunte por el chupaestaño y me respondio que cosa queria, el dessoldador.... no querido, me dijo, agarraa ese coaxil de tv y sacale la malla de cobre, pasale este liquido fundente y dejalo secar... ahi conoci la malla de desoldar... para los cosas mas chicas uso la comercial
saludos


----------



## dearlana (Mar 3, 2011)

Una anécdota de profesión: 

Una vez estábamos arreglando el cuadro de luz de una discoteca. Justo en el ICP de la entrada. Donde están esos cables gordos de las tres fases.

Se nos escaparon una pinzas y...la explosión fue de tal calibre... que, a mí,  se me quemó un brazo y se me quedó duro y morado como un pepino.

Saltaron los fusibles del transformador de la torre de alta tensión y...dejamos sin luz a todo el pueblo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 3, 2011)

En mi epoca de estudiante me paso algo similar, fuimos a una casa en donde las tuberias electricas eran metalicas y estaban muy oxidadas por lo que estaban deteriorando los cables, y entonces mi profesor me dice que hale los cables para reemplazarlos y toma el que no era, tome el de la fase, y como el condenado no salia, hice palanca con el alicate contra el tablero, se podrán haber imaginado la explosión  menos mal que contaba con un buen equipo de seguridad, pero eso no impidio que mis compañeros me llamaran "Corto-circuito" como por un mes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2011)

Trabajaba en un colegio de AYTP (Ayudante de Trabajos Prácticas de Física) , mientras estudiaba Ingeniería.

Los del turno noche que estaban de prestado y eran del sindicato de Luz y Fuerza , habían hecho a nuevo la instalación eléctrica , pero muuuuuuuuy deficiente.

Muy mal distribuidas las fases , fundamentalmente muy recargada la parte administrativa ya que cada uno te traia una *"estufita"* de cuarzo , claro y 10 estufitas son como 15 kw o sea unos 68 Amperes más la iluminación ! ! !

La caja de luz era de fusibles Goliat de 60 Amperes , llevados logicamente a 100 o más Amperes.

Una vez toqué los cables a ver que tan sobrecargados estaban *y a ese de las oficinas ya se le deslizaba el plástico* . Así que conseguí otro cable tirado en el zótano y se lo puse en paralelo desde el tablero principal hasta el otro del otro lado de la pared. De paso redistribuí las fases lo mejor posible. Todo eso lo hacía de buena onda nomás .

Cambia la cooperadora , el presidente un tránsfuga que era jefe de mantenimiento del Ministerio de Economía , todo un sacadero de dinero en pintura y demás.

Llegamos al punto  , era invierno , las estufitas , yo ya se lo había comentado al rector , pero las estufitas seguían encendidas y ese tapón se quemaba dos veces en la mañana.

Entonces el chanta ese de la cooperadora se trae a un electricista del ministerio , el tipo abre la caja , mira , mide con la amperométrica y procede a desplazar un cable a la otra fase , yo le digo *¡ No haga eso !* (recordemos que era un cable doble hasta el otro tablero a un metro) , el fulano me mira con cara de asco , yo de traje y cara de tontito  , me hace un desdén y continúa.

Cuando levanta la mano para accionar la palanca , lo chisto y le digo , si usted es electricista matriculado debería saber que la norma número uno antes de accionar eso es cerrarle su tapa. De vivo sobrador nomás descuelga un matafuegos que estaba a unos metros y lo pone en el piso debajo del tablero con una sonrisa sarcástica , cierra la tapa y le da a la palanca.

Yo ya me había dado vuelta y tapado los oidos.

Mamita querida que explosión , saltaron los fusibles de dos fases de la camarita y quedó casi toda la cuadra sin luz.

La caja era de las antiguas , porta fusibles de bronce fundido y cuchillas de cobre electrolítico grueso a la vista , había fundido el metal de las dos fases que había quedado estampado contra la tapa . . .  le salvé la cara y la vista al infelíz !

Pasado el episodio , el presidente de la Cooperadora que estaba presente me preguntó que había pasado y porqué.

Le dije , cuando a su electricista se le pase el susto , la sordera , la soberbia y la estupidéz , que me venga a preguntar 

 Saludos !


----------



## Nepper (Mar 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Entonces el chanta ese de la cooperadora se trae a un electricista del  ministerio , el tipo abre la caja , mira , mide con la amperométrica y  procede a desplazar un cable a la otra fase , yo le digo *¡ No haga eso !*


No entendí muy bien esto...
A ver...
tenemos las 3 fases
R-o--------o- Caja A
S-o--------o- Caja A
T-o--------o- Caja A
Referencia: o, borne, -, cable
Vos, como había mucho consumo, pasaste un cable en paralelo a una fase
R-o============o- Caja A
S-o---------------------o- Caja A
T-o---------------------o- Caja A

El electricisa pensó que la configuración era la siguiente:
[LATEX]
\begin{array}{lll}
R & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
  & \, \, \, \, \, \,^| -------------o- \, \,otro lado\\
S & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
T & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
   \end{array}
[/LATEX]

Entonces, como sabía que estaba mal distribuido, pensó que esa fase tenía mucha carga, entonces cambió la fase para que R tenga menos carga, y lo conectó de la siguiente forma:
[LATEX]
\begin{array}{lll}
R & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
  & \, \, \, \, \, \,_| -------------o- \, \,otro lado\\
S & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
T & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
   \end{array}
[/LATEX]
Claro, todo esto es lo que pensaba el electricista, pero lo que realmente hiso fué esto:
[LATEX]
\begin{array}{lll}
R & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
  & \, \, \, \, \, \,_| ---------------^| \\
S & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
T & -o--------------o- Caja A\\
   \end{array}
[/LATEX]

Claro, entonces al conectar hiso corto entre dos fases... 



> Yo ya me había dado vuelta y tapado los oidos.


Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo XD...
Con la única diferencia que hubiera hido a buscar los anteojos de seguridad para no perderme ni un momento...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2011)

O sea quedaron dos fusibles de más de 100 Amperes en serie con un metro de cable de unos 10 mm a los 380 JEJE.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le dije , cuando a su electricista se le pase el susto , la sordera , la soberbia y la estupidéz , que me venga a preguntar
> 
> Saludos !


 
y ?? te fue a preguntar ??
por que en ese rubro NO se les suele pasar facilmente la soberbia y la estupidez.
es mas ........apenas se recuperan de el susto y la sordera suelen ponerse a pensar a quien le hechan la culpa.
aunque no sepan de que hablan .


----------



## dearlana (Mar 5, 2011)

Es curiosa la volatilización de los metales que tiene lugar y como el aire circundante se hace conductor hasta el punto de cortocircuitar las fases restantes.

Otra anécdota mía: 

Estábamos instalando una alarma en el bar "El Volcán". 

Había que llegar a una caja de registro que estaba  a medio metro del suelo...pero debajo de unas estanterías grandes de hierro...llenas de cosas.

Pusimos unas cajas de cervezas alineadas...por encima de las que yo fui reptando...estirado...como un lagarto...hasta llegar a la pared.

Estaba encajonado en un hueco estrecho...con la cara estirada para adelante...los brazos extendidos para adelante...la mano izquierda sosteniendo el tester y una de las puntas de prueba al mismo tiempo.

La mano derecha con la otra punta.

También tengo la costumbre de aguantar una linterna con la boca cuando estoy en algún recoveco con poca luz.

Le había dicho a Aurelio que subiera la palanca del interruptor general. Pero calculé mal el tiempo. Yo llegué primero a la caja...antes de que el llegara al cuadro de entrada.

Pensando que no había corriente, no tuve precacución con los cables.

El cortocircuito en las mismas narices me dejó loco. 

Las bolitas pequeñas de cobre fundido que salen disparadas...quedaron..: ¡DENTRO DE LOS CRISTALES DE MIS GAFAS!. Si no hubiera sido por las gafas...ahora estaría vendiendo los ciegos. 

Es curioso ver como se quedaron empotradas contra los cristales...algunas casi introducidas dentro del cristal. Les hicieron unos huecos. Luego no había manera de sacarlas con la punta de un cuchillo. 

Los cristales no se rompieron.


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 5, 2011)

Eh aquí algunas frases de clientes que me han llegado a mi nuevo empleo...

4. Si es el mas caro a de ser el mejor... 
3. ¿Sabes? Acabo de comprar un disco duro de medio tera 
2. Ese procesador Intel socket 775 que venden servira en mi tarjeta AMD?
y la ganadora de la noche...:
1. Vine a traer mi laptop porque se le quemo el windows...


----------



## Nepper (Mar 5, 2011)

> Las bolitas pequeñas de cobre fundido que salen disparadas...quedaron..:  ¡DENTRO DE LOS CRISTALES DE MIS GAFAS!. Si no hubiera sido por las  gafas...ahora estaría vendiendo los ciegos.



Pero nunca mas me saco las gafas!!! (digo, yo como precaución, ahora las voy a usar siempre)


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2011)

yo haaace rato uso.

este tema de "anecdotas" no es solo para leer un rato.
en este tema SE APRENDE, este tema vale mucho .

si son capaces de aprovechar las experiencias ajenas.


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 5, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eh aquí algunas frases de clientes que me han llegado a mi nuevo empleo...
> 
> 4. Si es el mas caro a de ser el mejor...
> 3. ¿Sabes? Acabo de comprar un disco duro de medio tera
> ...



extraordinario, me pasa lo de "LO guarde en windows" a cada rato  pero se quemo el windows jamas.


me gusto este razonamiento comercial 
4. Si es el mas caro a de ser el mejor...


----------



## dearlana (Mar 7, 2011)

Ahí va otra:

Una fábrica de cuadernos en un polígono industrial:

Aurelio y Yo:

Éramos como "Pepe gotera y Otilio...chapuzas a domicilio".

En esa fábrica, había un cizalla muy curiosa:

Tenía como una mesa metálica llena de agujeritos por los que salía aire a presión.

Sobre ella se podía colocar una masa de hojas grandes de papel...que pesaba más de 50 kilos.

Debido al efecto de los agujeritos...se formaba un colchón de aire debajo que hacía que esa masa casi levitara. Se podía mover  sin esfuerzo. Solo tocándola con un dedo.

No había forma de encontrar la avería.

Revisábamos los esquemaas una y otra vez. Nos pusimos a medir tensiones con el tester.

 Pusimos una caja de herramientas grandes en un carril que había detrás de la resma de papel.

La máquina estaba muy bien diseñada: El "operario" tenía que oprimir a la vez  dos pulsadores laterales separados más de un metro uno del otro. De esta forma...solo bajaba la cizalla (Cuya fuerza...dicho sea de paso...era de TRES TONELADAS.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 7, 2011)

Otra anécdota:

Arreglando la cizalla que cortaba resmas de papel de más de 50 kilos, en una fábrica de cuadernos de un polígono industrial. La fuerza con la que bajaba la cuchilla era de : ¡ 3 TONELADAS !.

Estaba muy bien diseñada esa cizalla. Para que bajara a cortar la resma de papel, el operario tenía que oprimir a la vez dos pulsadores separados un metro de distancia. 

Estábamos midiendo con el tester, las tensiones referenciadas en el esquema. Y algunas continuidades. Habíamos puesto la caja grande de herramientas en un carril que estaba detrás de la resma.

...Se ve que el tester, al medir...metió...generosamente...un pulso donde no debía...en el circuito de la cizalla...porque:

Oímos el soplido de la válvula del pistón de la cizalla y : ¡ Saltamos todos como conejos !.

Menos mál que no cogió a nadie con los brazos debajo del trayecto de la cuchilla.

Pero la prensa que empujaba la resma nos dejó con una bonita caja de herramientas...hecha un churro.


----------



## dayo (Mar 10, 2011)

Una que seguro les pasó a todos varias veces... 

Un dia trabajando como ayudante de un taller de venta y reparacion de reproductores de autos.......... el dueño se habia ido (ya me tenia confianza)...  En eso llega un tipo con la familia al taller y me dice que le instale un reproductor en su auto (algo sencillo ), *un reproductor nuevo de paquete* .... el problema es que yo no tenia *"ESA EXPERIENCIA"*.

Entonces le dije una excusa, que no podia hacerlo, porque no queria dejar el taller solo ( y el auto estaba en frente ). *Recordemos que la electronica es uno de esos trabajos en donde no podemos decir que no sabemos porque nos jo.....s*

Al final me convencio diciendo que me hiba a dar lo que valia la instalacion, entonces acepté (con mas miedo que felicidad), y mientras me dirigia al auto le rogaba a dios que yo no la fuera a poner. 

Entonces empiezo a instalarlo y todo bien. Tenia casi todos los cables conectados. Al final me faltaba el negativo pero no veia el "Cable de tierra" por ningun lado. Estaba a punto de conectarla al chasis del equipo ...*Pero como todo en la vida siempre hay una linea delgada entre ser un hombre de exito y ser un pendejo*. Me parece extraño todavia que un equipo de esa marca no alla traido ese cable... Veo un cable azul y zas pa´ dentro .

Lo quiero prender y nada... A los segundos me dice el tipo: Hey eso huele a quemado  y yo sin saber que hacer le digo ¿quemado? señor yo estudio 5 semestre de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones .

Dejeme llevarlo un momento al taller que hay un cable que me confunde, lo conecto en el taller y hay si me olió a quemado

En fin excusa tras excusa llegó el tecnico y yo avergonzado (era novato) me voy al baño diciendo que voy a orinar. Estaba a punto de dar la cara por lo que hubiera hecho y hiba a salir,  a lo que escucho...*SE QUEMO LA SALIDA* mejor no salgo...

El tipo bravo pero que se va a hacer, menos mal que el tecnico me dijo que eso eran cosas de la profesion.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 16, 2011)

tenia 6 años,desarme un juguete y me encontre con un motor dc comun( el favorito de cuando sos chico) que se alimentan con una pila..supuse que si lo alimentaba con enchufe iria mas fuerte,agarre un cable y lo pele,solo me quede con el cobre..pase el cobre por los dos contactos del motor y a este engendro lo conecte a 220vca antes diciendo descubri oro en polvo(era muy tonto y hablaba como en la tele)Salto la termica en mi casa yo solte todo como estaba y empezaron los gritos en mi casa para pregunta que habia pasado.. cuando tenga hijos pongo los toma corriente a 3 mts de altura


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 16, 2011)

por mas que pongas los tomas a 3 metros de altura el pibe se va a inventar una escalerita para llegar


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 16, 2011)

sale mas varato educarlo o de plano darle un pequeño susto que le enseñe


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 17, 2011)

Aqui otro par del taller....:

a) Entra un tipo con el egocentrismo elevado a la n potencia junto con 2 chicas y están viendo las PCs que vendemos en el local, está una Core i5 (Carisimo), una Core 2 Duo (Medianamente caro) y una Atom (Regularmente economica) y el tipo con voz de creido le dice a las chicas va a comprar el Atom porque es lo mas avanzado que a salido (Fail 1) luego que le armamos la PC y procedemos a instalar el Windows y demas programas el tipo se acerca a la ventanilla de servicio tecnico y...:
El tipo: ¿Que antivirus usan ustedes?
yo: Avast... 
El tipo: Ah ok, pero yo trabajo es con el "ESNOT"
yo:  Cual?
El tipo: Si el es ESNOT32
yo: ¬¬ ah, ok... Bueno, si lo desea le instalo ese, por mi no hay problema...
El tipo: Bueno, si dices que usan el Avast, instalale los 2
yo  Pero señor, si instala 2 antivirus en la misma PC, puede ralentizar el sistema operativo...
El tipo: Que eres tu? Por que te cuento que yo soy ingeniero en sistemas...
Yo: (Tambien soy ing. en sistemas, pero me dio flojera discutir [Lean mi firma]) Bueno, señor, está bien será como usted diga... ¬¬
Y el tipo se fue con su aire de sobrado para otra parte y todos quedamos destornillados de la risa con la idiotez del tipo... 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

b) Entra una chica hermosisima a la tienda y me pregunta:
¿Ese pendrive grandote que ustedes venden tiene bluetooth?






(Sin comentarios)


----------



## amd56 (Mar 17, 2011)

Menos mal que el ingeniero de sistemas no era un 
+


"dostor"


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aqui otro par del taller....:
> 
> a) Entra un tipo con el egocentrismo elevado a la n potencia junto con 2 chicas y están viendo las PCs que vendemos en el local, está una Core i5 (Carisimo), una Core 2 Duo (Medianamente caro) y una Atom (Regularmente economica) y el tipo con voz de creido le dice a las chicas va a comprar el Atom porque es lo mas avanzado que a salido (Fail 1) luego que le armamos la PC y procedemos a instalar el Windows y demas programas el tipo se acerca a la ventanilla de servicio tecnico y...:
> El tipo: ¿Que antivirus usan ustedes?
> ...



El Intel ATOM deve ser la mas grande farsa del marqueting, tengo varios giles que quieren PC con Atom , por que es "lo ultimo" 

Pero sabes que ., esto biene por los vendedores de los megatone (cadena de tiendas de electrodomesticos para de otros paises) y similares, que va la gilada a comprar PC a esos lugares y les meten cualquier verdura , "ATOM! ., lo ultimo!"...

Todabia me aparece de ves en cuando alguno queriendo que le arme una PC con lo Mejor , "una pentiun 4 Quiero".... 

y eso de poner 2 antiviros , avast mas nod32 ,. a ver si arranca windows despues.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 17, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aqui otro par del taller....:
> 
> a) Entra un tipo con el egocentrismo elevado a la n potencia junto con 2 chicas y están viendo las PCs que vendemos en el local, está una Core i5 (Carisimo), una Core 2 Duo (Medianamente caro) y una Atom (Regularmente economica) y el tipo con voz de creido le dice a las chicas va a comprar el Atom porque es lo mas avanzado que a salido (Fail 1) luego que le armamos la PC y procedemos a instalar el Windows y demas programas el tipo se acerca a la ventanilla de servicio tecnico y...:
> El tipo: ¿Que antivirus usan ustedes?
> ...



@La chica, tenemos pendrivers grandotes, pero no bluetooth exactamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Una vez voy a comprar un lector de tarjetas SD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 para usar la tarjeta de 4 G de pendrive . . . 5 dólares.

El vendedor deja de mirarme y la encara a mi mujer y le ofrece un porta retratos digital  





 , no no le digo , quiero un cachivachito de esos para subir y bajar datos a la SD , me sigue ignorando y le habla de las virtudes del aparatejo de casi 300 dólares a la jefa  , entonces lo interrumpo y le digo *¡¿ lo tenés o no ?!* :enfadado: , me dice que no y sigue con su intento de venta . . . ignorándome.

JAJAJA , el tipo la tenía clara que a las mujeres las convencen mas facil  , pones las fotos de los chicos y van cambiando automáticamente , tiene música de fondo , y viene en colores , rosa , fucsia , salmón claro , etc.

Le doy un beso en la mejilla a mi mujer y abandono el local .

A los 10 segundos la quía estaba afuera y no dijo: ¿¡Por que me dejaste sola?!


----------



## ernestogn (Mar 17, 2011)

Pero la cuestion es ¿Tenes ya tu propio y maravilloso portarretrato digital?


----------



## deko_87 (Mar 17, 2011)

Elvic dijo:


> hola...
> un post para que cuente sus anécdotas *[no chistes porque ya existe un post sobre eso, algo que sea real] *de su vida en el mundo de la electrónica...
> 
> como por ejemplo, esto que les cuento...
> ...


 


Resulta que cuando estaba en el bachillerato, hiba a hacer una practica sencillita, pero resulta que ese día me puse malo y le pedí a mi papá que si me hacia favor de traerme unas cosas. Cuando le dí la lista, empezó a buscar una bolsa (la encontro y se fué).

Cuando llego le pregunte para que quería la bolsa, y me dice:
Pues esque hice cuentas y por cuatro componentes que le pedía hiban a ser como 15Kilos  .....

Pues me rei y le explique jajajaja y asi nos reimos los dos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> Pero la cuestion es ¿Tenes ya tu propio y maravilloso portarretrato digital?


 
No no , solo regalado


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> La máquina estaba muy bien diseñada: *El "operario" tenía que oprimir a la vez  dos pulsadores laterales separados más de un metro uno del otro*. De esta forma...solo bajaba la cizalla (Cuya fuerza...dicho sea de paso...era de TRES TONELADAS.



Creme que aun con esa medida de seguridad (y ademas de una malla laser que detecta si hay algo mas antes de realizar el corte) me los he encontrado sin dedos... 

No me preguntes como le hicieron para violar todas esas caracteristicas de seguridad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

Algunas guillotinas tienen una lógica que si no soltás* los dos botones* , no permiten el próximo corte , ésto es para los que traban un botón con un palito.

*No hay nada a prueba de idiotas , los idiotas son muy habilidosos e inteligentes *


----------



## Nepper (Mar 17, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> por mas que pongas los tomas a 3 metros de altura el pibe se va a inventar una escalerita para llegar


es exactamente lo que yo haría 



			
				ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Aqui otro par del taller....:
> 
> a) Entra un tipo con el egocentrismo elevado a la n potencia junto con 2  chicas y están viendo las PCs que vendemos en el local, está una Core  i5 (Carisimo), una Core 2 Duo (Medianamente caro) y una Atom  (Regularmente economica) y el tipo con voz de creido le dice a las  chicas va a comprar el Atom porque es lo mas avanzado que a salido (Fail  1) luego que le armamos la PC y procedemos a instalar el Windows y  demas programas el tipo se acerca a la ventanilla de servicio tecnico  y...:
> El tipo: ¿Que antivirus usan ustedes?
> ...


ya cuando leí ESNOT predije el resto.... (a modo de que el flaco se la re tiraba de capo)

Seguro que despues se instala el TuneUp porque dice que le va re lenta y resulta que se le metieron todos los virus por el Caralibro o el Ares....

No puede ser un virus!! tengo 2 antivirus!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 17, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Creme que aun con esa medida de seguridad (y ademas de una malla laser que detecta si hay algo mas antes de realizar el corte) me los he encontrado sin dedos...
> 
> No me preguntes como le hicieron para violar todas esas caracteristicas de seguridad


facil, eran mexicanos!!!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 22, 2011)

hola, bueno mi anecdota es un dia cuando estaba en 4º año de la secundaria, el profesor nos hizo hacer un PLC y tambien programar el PICAXE 18. la cuestion es que yo tenia pensado hacer un juego de luces ya que tenia 8 salidas, yo habia comprado ocho dicroicas de 220V y ocho de 12V las de 12 eran para el PLC y las otras para ponerlas en el living de mi casa, la cuestion es que yo lleve a la clase las de 12V como correspondia, lo conecto y pongo las lampara y nada. mido tenciones todo ok, veo que este programado el pic y estaba bien, entonces se me da por decir capaz me confundi y traje las de 220V.. les pongo los cables y lo enchufo, la cuestion es que si eran las de 12V y exploto la dicroica y le pego la dicroica en la espalda al profesor, este salto y empezo a gritar me quemo me quemo y el curso fue una sola carcajado señalando al profesor! despues de que se callaron me llamaron a direccion y me dijeron que tenga mas cuidado, pero el ME QUEMO le quedo para siempre a ese profe, yo egrese y mi hermano que este año lo tiene de profe le dice profe me quemo, jajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Mar 22, 2011)

a mi me paso al principio como electricista cuando venian las dicroicas chinas de 220v de igual forma que las de 220v.

y alguno modificaba parte de la instalacion y no te avisaba, claro, como saco el trafo tenias 2220v directo en el zocalo.
le metias la dicro de 12v y gran corto.

que bronca me daban esos encargados y lso electricistas estupidos.

y decime, si hiiciste eso seguro quemaste la salida de el plc o del pic o lo que sea, si era a triac seguro lo estropeaste, no ????


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 23, 2011)

fer, como eran las dicroicas chinas de 220v que son iguales a las de 220v???

2220v en el zocalo?? a la pelota!!!!!!!!!





=D


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2011)

ahora ya viene normalizadas, con un zocalo parecido a un portaarrancador de tubo fluorescente y asi mismo los pines, pero eso es AHORA.

aun tengo las de 220v de pin , me quedaron algunas.
encima daban una luz de porqueria.
pero siempre algun vivo para ahorrarse el trafo las ponia y durante un tiempo tuve que tener cuidado cuando iba a una reparacion en algun hall de entrada de un edificio.


les cuento un par de anecdotas , ambas recientes, son con aprendizaje para el que quiera:

1 -- fuia un trabajo, al cual no me llaman siempre, por lo que me doy cuenta me llaman solo para las cosas un poco dificiles, por que para lo sencillo laman a otro que debe cobrar mas barato ..... y asi les va.
y para variar siempre que voy escucho algun comentario de m..., o despectivo.
como les duele o les molesta que NO les cobre poco como debe hacer el otro .
pero lo que no se dan cuenta es que uno recibe lo que da.
y con esa actitud que tienen solo me mal predisponen , como se les rompio algo les pase precio por cambairlo , (o sea el precio de el equipo y el de mi trabajo) .
bueno, pues que habia otra forma de encararlo con un equipo mucho mas simple y barato, pero no se los dije.
como "los otros" tecnicos no tenian ni idea , pues bastante con que les cambio eso.
pero simplificarlo mas......no .

y eso que en general con mis clientes que tienen buena onda soy de orientarlos y siempre aconsejarlos para lo mejor.

pero quien siempre te tira una m... es TONTO, por que no piensan que necesitan de vos.
es gente TONTA.
no se dan cuenta que a veces una gentileza alcanza para que uno cambie la onda.
no se dan cuenta que son ellos los que te llaman , POR QUE TE NECESITAN no es que vos vas a invadirlos .
y no se dan cuenta que no tengo por que ser el mas barato, no ven que SIEMPRE les resuelvo las cosas . 

y se j....

y lo mas triste:
es que es una escuela.
la gente de la parte de secretaria, de las oficinas, son unos estupidos, por que es UNA ESCUELA.
y en una escuela enseñan EL CONOCIMIENTO , se supone que enseñan el valor de estudiar, el valor de el conocimiento.
pero no lo ven.
solo ven que las cosas deben costar baratas y que todos deben igualarse en el precio HACIA ABAJO.
como ellos tienen un sueldo FIJO sean buenos o malos en lo suyo , pues que asi sea con todos.
y se olvidan de donde estan y del concepto de que es lo que enseñan:
enseñan a estudiar y que eso si tiene un valor.
por desgracia hay mucha gente que hagacha la cabeza, yo ya estoy "madurito" para eso , y aprendi que si no me hago respetar yo , nadie lo hara por mi .
ya una vez les respondi unas cosas y les dije que yo no necesitaba de ellos, no era yo el que los llamo para ver si tienen trabajo.

ahora los trato como un mal cliente:
si no me sirve (si no me conviene )  no les soluciono nada . 

bueno, desahogado y compartido.



2 -- hace un año mas o menos estaba en un proyecto que quedo en una caja por falta de tiempo y por que me atore, habia realizado un lindo diseño pero presentaba una falla.
y ya habia realizado varias placas casi listas... lo cual me dio bronca, por que si no iba asi tendria que modificar todo .
pero por eso termino en "la caja del reposo".
hace unos dias agarre las hojitas con el tema y mirandolas cuando estoy con tiempo le encontre la solucion.
no hay nada mejor que dejar reposar la mente, para "desatorarse", por que cuando uno esta embalado con algo no ve otros caminos.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> a mi me paso al principio como electricista cuando venian las dicroicas chinas de 220v de igual forma que las de 220v.
> 
> y alguno modificaba parte de la instalacion y no te avisaba, claro, como saco el trafo tenias *2220v* directo en el zocalo.
> le metias la dicro de 12v y gran corto.
> ...





			
				Zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> fer, como eran las dicroicas chinas de 220v que son iguales a las de 220v???
> 
> *2220v en el zocalo*?? a la pelota!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Si! Yo tambien tengo la misma duda!!! 
Ha! las dicroicas alemanas tienen 220V 50hz y la norma china es de 220V 60Hz... 

lo que tampoco me cierra, ¿hay gente que modifica la instalación de su casa para poner 2220V?... alto tranformador... seguro que no es para departamentos...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Si! Yo tambien tengo la misma duda!!!
> Ha! las dicroicas alemanas tienen 220V 50hz y la norma china es de 220V 60Hz...
> 
> lo que tampoco me cierra, ¿hay gente que modifica la instalación de su casa para poner 2220V?... alto tranformador... seguro que no es para departamentos...


 
que he lo que decis ???
ambas son de 220v .
la frecuencia no importa, una de 12v puede tambien funcionar con CC 

y no hay que modificar nada , solo poner o sacar el transformador.
en tu casa, supongamso un falso techo, cuando sacas la dicroica quemada tiras un poquito de ella y sale , con el zocalo, bueno, uno no suele fijarse pero si tironeas o metes la mano veras que hay un transformador y mas atras estan los cables de 220v .
te lo agrego en el dibujo.
la diferencia es ahorrarse un piojoso transformador de 3 o 4 U$.

ahi te mando, el dibujo , lso pines deben ser distintos para que un salame no se equivoque y ponga una en el zocalo de la otra.
eso dice la norma ahora , por que ocurrian accidentes.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Mar 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> a mi me paso al principio como electricista cuando venian las dicroicas chinas de 220v de igual forma que las de 220v.
> 
> y alguno modificaba parte de la instalacion y no te avisaba, claro, como saco el trafo tenias 2220v directo en el zocalo.
> le metias la dicro de 12v y gran corto.
> ...



Exactamente, vole todos los Rele y el PIC. Vaya trabajo despues para desoldar los rele fondidos en la placa.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 24, 2011)

nepper, me parece que fernando no alcanza a ver nuestra ironia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2011)

semos dos ,me apunto tambien a fernando ?????????


----------



## reydelswing (Mar 24, 2011)

Bueno *[CHAT NO]* soy nuevo en el foro esta esuna pequeña *[CHAT NO]* me sucedio
cuando estabamos en segundo semestre un compañero que estaba analizando un circuito que habiamos armado le pidio al profe : Profesor necesito un condensador (en voz alta )
y mi profe le pregunta de cuanto
mi compa le dice de 22 ohmios (lo dijo de una manera dudosa )
*[CHAT NO]* todos se quedaron mirandolo hasta el profe lo miro asado y lo tuvo a base de preguntas todo el semestre como sedio cuenta *[CHAT NO]* le falta y *[CHAT NO]* no atendia las clases lo jalo en una lo hizo repetir de semestre.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> nepper, me parece que fernando no alcanza a ver nuestra ironia


 
no veo la ironia ?? 



uffa........lo tuve que leer detenidamente.....si ya me conocen !!!!
saben muy bien que tengo el parkinson en lso dedos !!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 24, 2011)

jaja, el aleman te tiene loco fer!!


----------



## jorge de lanus (Abr 3, 2011)

en mi laburo vienen las cosas para certificar (equipoes electronicos de medicion de procesos) y los clientes dicen que funcionan bien pero vienen con el fusible bolado o con la salida de 4 a 20 que le metieron 220 jajajajajajaja


----------



## cascote (Abr 9, 2011)

con un amigo estabamos agregandole unos ioditos a su auto, en medio de la instalacion decidi correr unos cables que molestaban pegandolos con cinta en el eje del volante, luego de terminar la instalacion y probarlos repetidamente colocamos la tapa debajo del volante y salimos a dar una vuelta, a todo esto me habia olvidado de despegar los cables del eje del volante. Cuando giro el volante para dar vuelta en la esquina, se arrancaron todos los cables del circuito con tan mala suerte que elpositivo que iba al relay quedo en contacto con el masa... un chisperio tremendo y una humareda arriba de los pedales jajajaja, paramos el auto y salimos corriendo. Cuando lo llevo al electricista para arreglar el desastre, el cable aun segui pegado con la cinta al eje, solo q*UE* ya estaba pelado. Por suerte no se quemo nada, solo cambio el fusible y todos los cables y todo quedo andando, solo q*UE* ya no pegado al eje del volante.


----------



## enbudle (Abr 18, 2011)

jaja bueno cada vez que recuerdo esto me da mucha risa. lo q1ue sucede es que en una ocasion en los primeros días del curzo de electrónica nos pusieron a soldar cables y mas cables y al final de la clase una compañera metió un cautin de 100w que de echo ella tenia el mas grande, en su bolso y de inmediato le hizo un tremendo agujero lo raro es que dice en voz alta como quien por fin entiende algo. ha es que el cautin se calienta. 
y todos nos quedamos mirando sin decir nada y de repente todo el curzo se estremecio de la risa  es que de solo recordarlo jajaa la pobre chica no se presento mas.

es increible que este tipo de cosas pasen


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 18, 2011)

Menos mal que no lo agarró con la mano...


----------



## enbudle (Abr 18, 2011)

JAJA LO raro es que en esa semana ella fue la única en no quemarse ni cortarse y una semana luego un muchacho enrollo el alambre del cautin cuando haun estaba caliente jaja eso si fue desastroso si no me equivoco le bajaron la mitad de la nota por eso jaja viejos tiempos


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 18, 2011)

No me imagino el perfume...


----------



## dandany (Abr 22, 2011)

A alguien le exploto un electrolítico en el ojo o yo soy el único que tengo mala suerte?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 22, 2011)

una segueta, un cristal (cerca), acrilico, rebabas metalicas pero no, capacitor nunca...


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 22, 2011)

dandany dijo:


> A alguien le exploto un electrolítico en el ojo o yo soy el único que tengo mala suerte?


Pues en mi epoca de aprendiz, le meti 24VAC a un capacitor de 220uF / 16V de los viejitos que no tenian valvula de seguridad ni nada de eso... la capsula de aluminio fue a dar directo a mi frente...


----------



## dandany (Abr 24, 2011)

Ademas del capacitor que fue como hace 3 años, hace 2 años no recuerdo bien estaba soldando y agarre con total confianza el soldador de la carcasa metálica y me quemo un bastante... después también desarmando una computadora que el trabajo de hacerla funcionar me llevo de las 1 de la mañana al as 9 de la mañana me acosté exhausto y me levante y lo primero que pise fue una placa madre quemada dada vuelta se habrán imaginado como me habrá quedado la planta del pie jaja! que recuerdos..


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 24, 2011)

dandany dijo:


> Ademas del capacitor que fue como hace 3 años, hace 2 años no recuerdo bien estaba soldando y agarre con total confianza el soldador de la carcasa metálica y me quemo un bastante...




segun el filosofo Fogonazo: un soldador(cautin)luce exactamente igual frio que caliente


----------



## Nepper (Abr 24, 2011)

yo para hacerme el gracioso en la secundaria, tomaba el soldador FRIO (Apagado) he hiba recorriendo el curso preguntano si estaba frío, al mismo tiempo les tocaba el braso con la parte metálica del soldador... el único que no saltó a revolearme unos golpes fué el que no me había escuchado cuando le pregunté...
En base a ese "chiste" se me ocurrió la de agarrar un vasito de café. Le expliqué a unos amigo que la preceptora (la encargada de gestionar mi curso) se hiba a parar alado de la puerta, le expliqué todo una serie de pasos para simular que yo pasaba con el café, ellos se comenzaban a pelear y me tiraban el café justo sobre la preceptora....
Éxito total, el vaso estaba vacío, pero flor de susto se pegó la preceptora cuando le "arrojé" el café caliente en la cara... se agachó y giró y casi se dá contra el marco de la puerta... no me sancionó porque no le llegó a agarrar un paro cardíaco ni un moreton en el ojo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 24, 2011)

en una época los frascos de mayonesa eran de vidrio ,asta que salieron nuevos los de plástico,adentro del frasco ponía algunos componentes,me dije le voy a hacer una broma a un compañero,como no eran muy conocidos esos frascos ,todos pensaban que era el de vidrio,entonses yo lo arrojaba ,todos pensaban que se iva a romper jajaja ,asta que un dia le tire el frasco en la cara a un compañero,pensando es de plastico¡¡no le va a hacer nada y se flor de susto se va a pegar,bueno le rompí una ceja con el frasco de plástico ups,mala suerte y le pegue con el borde duro de la tapa ¡¡¡
otra ves le pegue un flechazo en la frente a otro compañero,la flecha era casera,echa para una expocicion de los indios jajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2011)

dandany dijo:


> Ademas del capacitor que fue como hace 3 años, hace 2 años no recuerdo bien estaba soldando y agarre con total confianza el soldador de la carcasa metálica y me quemo un bastante... después también desarmando una computadora que el trabajo de hacerla funcionar me llevo de las 1 de la mañana al as 9 de la mañana me acosté exhausto y me levante y lo primero que pise fue una placa madre quemada dada vuelta se habrán imaginado como me habrá quedado la planta del pie jaja! que recuerdos..


 
sos como kung-fu
tenes todas las marcas de fuego en el cuerpo que cuentan tus enseñanzas ( o mas bien macanas ) 


yo si por cada error que cometi me hubiese lagado una cicatriz hoy estaria con la cara como el de la pelicual esa de "pesadilla" ese que tiene tijeras en las manos.


----------



## dandany (Abr 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> sos como kung-fu
> tenes todas las marcas de fuego en el cuerpo que cuentan tus enseñanzas ( o mas bien macanas )
> 
> 
> yo si por cada error que cometi me hubiese lagado una cicatriz hoy estaria con la cara como el de la pelicual esa de "pesadilla" ese que tiene tijeras en las manos.



Jajaja! lo que mas me dolió fue la placa madre fueron como 200 inyecciones en un instante jajaja!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola gente ,ya que estamos con las anecdotas les voy a contar una de los tiempos prehistoricos,el que no tenga idea de que estoy hablando efectue la correspondiente consulta con algun tecnico de la guardia vieja.Bien comenzemos corrian los años 80 ,en el taller de electronica de la ENET. Como a todo ud les habra pasado en nuestro curso habia cierto individuo ,de grandes conocimientos ,una luz para el estudio,Un traga...pero con una soberbia insoportable ,me imagino que habran conocido gente asi,el fulano en cuestion se encontraba reparando un  tv blanco y negro,creo que era un dumont con agc gatillado,el tv presentaba la falla que funcionaba un rato bien ,pero por momentos el sincronismo se descalabraba y el vertical y el horizontal se ivan al cuerno.este muchacho luego de cortar clavos ,descubrio la falla ,era el zocalo de la 6bu8 que se chispeaba y provocaba la falla ,peludeo con este asunto unos dos meses,demas esta decir que cuando finalmente lo arreglo ,su soberbia era insoportable.Como de las reparaciones dependia la nota del taller ,salio al recreo a buscar a nuestro querido profe el petiso manuel ,y por supuesto le hablo de su zapiencia en cuestiones electronicas y todo lo demas ,bien le dijo el profesor ,ahora cuando volvamos al aula lo califico,mientras tanto nosotros los demas estudiantes pensamos ,que jodita le podriamos hacer ,que provoque una falla similar y que le cueste un rato el darse cuenta ,los tv antiguos valvulares tenian en el ultimo  paso de la fi de video,un diodo detector que estaba dentro de una tapita que se sacaba, este era el detector de video,por supuesto que lo sacamos y lo invertimos ,con la consecuencia de que el tv quedo sin posibilidad de sincronizar y con el video en negativo.Cuando el muchacho volvio con el profe ,y prendio el tv se imaginan como arranco,el profesor puso cara de indignacion y le pregunto a nuestro compañerito digame fulano,se esta burlando de mi lo voy a desaprobar ,no me haga perder tiempo ,El joven alumno juraba rejuraba que lo habia arreglado ,que etc etc..Nosotros cual santos ,mirabamos la escena desde otra punta del salon, mientras jugabamos con un tocadisco winco,tratando de contener risas que ya se convertian en  lagrimas ,Mientras nuestro futuro colega no sabia por donde arrancar pensando que la falla venia por el mismo lado.Cuando salimos nuevamente al recreo para fumarnos un puchito,nuestro profe se nos acerco,y haciendo demostracion de que la tenia muy clara nos dijo los siguiente ..pedazos de hijos depu... le dieron vuelta el video ,esta bien se lo merecia ,pero denle una mano porque se nos muere de un sincope.Y bueh esa fue una anecdota que creo que voy a recordar toda la vida y sobre todo voy a seguir recordando al profe que me enseño parte de lo que se hoy.. Tengo otras anecdotas, pero creo que esta en su momento fue memorable.Espero que les haya gustado .

Atte El Griego.


----------



## dandany (Abr 24, 2011)

Conocí  mucha gente que cree que es la mejor y que te puede pasar por encima y realmente hay que hacerle ver lo burra que es..muy buena la broma abra quedado con una bronca el pibe jaja!


----------



## Nepper (Abr 24, 2011)

> nuestro profe se nos acerco,y haciendo demostracion de que la tenia muy clara nos dijo los siguiente ..pedazos de hijos depu... le dieron vuelta el video ,esta bien se lo merecia ,pero denle una mano porque se nos muere de un sincope


JAJAJ!! Un grande ese profesor! la tenía RE-CLARA!!!

A mi me pasó una parecida, el tema que no la cuento porque no la recuerdo bien, mas ahora que estoy en ing electronica tiene menos sentido... pero bueno, ahí vá....

Yo estaba con un pibe estandar, de los que saben lo necesario para aprobar nada mas. En una de sus ataques filosóficos mientras diseñabamos PCB, me pregunta (yo era uno de los mejorcitos)...

*/Aclaro que nepper lo utilizo de forma descritiva para no desvelar mi nombre/*

Nepper, ¿si hago la pista mas ancha, afecta en algo?
Yo le respondo que no pasa nada, (yo pensaba que es despreciable para la potencia que usabamos)
Inmediatamente aparece un "charlatan"

*/el "charlatan" no sabía mucho, pero era MUY BUENO hablando, entonces era muy convincente aunque sea mentira... yo nunca logre ganarle una discución, el flaco era intocable/*

el charlatan agrega -Si que afecta, agrega mas resistencia al circuito, y si lo haces mas largo tambien bla, bla, bla-
Mi cabeza me decía que el estaba equivocado, pero no tenía idea de como contradecirlo...
Inmediatamente aparece el profesor (era el mas "malo" de todos) y le dice al charlatan ¿qué?, y el charlatan le explica con extenso vocabulario... el profesor no dice ni una sola palabra... destapa el fibron y escibe una "cuenta" (una ecuación)... 

[LATEX]R = \rho {l \over S}[/LATEX]
agrega -Esa es la ecuación de la resistencia, decime, ¿donde está el ancho?
El pibe no podía quedarse callado, se intentó explicar pero no... estaba muerto... 
Desde ese día cambió mi visón de ese profesor... era malo, pero tambien justo...

Editado: ahora que lo veo bien, todo tiene sentido, yo me acordaba algo distinto, pero al contarlo se me acomodaron las ideas... esta todo bien!


----------



## dandany (Abr 24, 2011)

A mi me quedo claro una cosa de estos años que tuve hobby-ando por ahora en la electrónica en este foro haciendo amplis mas que nada, es APRENDER A ESCUCHAR a todas las personas porque hasta el mas principiante sabe algo mas que por ahi el que se paso 20 años estudiando no se dio cuenta y todo todo por sabido y no es así, yo estoy absorbiendo todo lo que puedo por ahí me olvido por que no toque el tema hace mucho pero siempre me interesa saber cosas nuevas y me da satisfacción y orgullo pero al a ves inseguridad y esa inseguridad es la que me atrae a leer cosas para a la hora de la practica estar SEGURO de que lo voy a realizar bien... es mi punto de vista yo creo que con 17 años me falta muchísimo por saber, hasta ahora mi unico problema es que en el lugar donde vivo la electrónica es una barrera sin fin que cuesta mucho ponerla a prueba y me da bronca pero bua! ya voy a encontrar la mano.
Un saludo y disculpas por desvirutar el tema


----------



## Nepper (Abr 24, 2011)

Te entiendo, a mi me pasó lo mismo, si no fuera por mi, jamas ubiera incursionado en la electrónica... si bien estoy cerca de una zona centrica donde consigo todo, la verdad es que muchas cosas no pude costearmelas hasta ahora que trabajo.
Un consejo muy sabio y cierto, que lo saqué de aquí mismo del foro, es "La universidad tiene que ser un repaso"
Y te digo que es verdad, en el trabajo veo la parte práctica, y en la universidad la parte teórica, ambos se complementan perfecto y es el perfecto equilibrio. Además, como siempre digo (frase mía, creo) "Hay que trabajar y estudiar, ya que, si te va mal en el estudio, la escusa es que tenes que trabajar, y faltas al trabajo, la escusa es que tenés que estudiar" Entonces, haces los dos para no hacer ningúno... Y si tenes novia, volves tarde o por el trabajo o por el estudio, o ambos...
ESTUDIAR Y TRABAJAR.... la mejor opción por donde lo mires...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2011)

dandany dijo:


> A hasta ahora mi unico problema es que en el lugar donde vivo la electrónica es una barrera sin fin que cuesta mucho ponerla a prueba y me da bronca pero bua! ya voy a encontrar la mano.
> Un saludo y disculpas por desvirutar el tema


 
por que decis que ahi es una barrera ??? ?


----------



## dandany (Abr 25, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> por que decis que ahi es una barrera ??? ?



Porque en mi provincia se fomenta mas la electromecánica , y cuando tenes que comprar componentes electrónicos  te cobran como si fuera la fabrica de ST o National.... es una pena pero es así ademas de los componentes altamente truchos que te explotan frente al a cara porque el datasheet te dice EBC y el Tr trucho que compraste tiene BCE misma nomenclatura todo (me sucedió miles de veces que en todos los locales venden famosos bc327-27 y no 25 donde se vio que los Bc327 vengan con ganancia 27 son altamente truchos la electrónica acá da pena! y de esta manera no se puede poner en practica). 
Solamente eso..no hay nada decente en fin..un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 25, 2011)

dandany
el ultimo numero es un estimado ,supon si dice 25 .la ganancia es igual o superior que 250 ,si dice 27 ,calculale que la ganancia es de 270 /350 ,los trminacion en 40 ,yo los uso mucho y algunos tienen una ganancia superior a 600 ,pero la mayoria oscila en 450/470

pd:
siii tengo una bolsita de bc337-27 ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ no tienen marca ni logo alguno,truchos,,por la bolsita si tiene marca son marca kec


----------



## http (Abr 25, 2011)

cuento mi primera experiencia era chico 10 años y como teniamos una sola tele (sanyo de 20 con 30canales color.mas moderna) y en mi piesa tenia una grundig (blanco y negro con 13 canales de 14 pulgadas.las primeras a transistores) yo queria tener tele en mi piesa la cosa es que conecte: zapatilla,cable de plancha,unos cables de 4mm que habia todo para la antena de la casa. resulta que cuando cambiaba de canal en la de 14" en la de 20" tambien. jaja mi vieja se volvia loca y no entendia jaja 
despues se rompio la de 14" falla en en el vertical (ya tenia 12 años) resulta que la logro arregla (algo toque) cuando le voy a mostrar a mi hermano (con orgullo total) vemos que la tele sale humo,despues fuego, y cuando quisimos apagar el fuego (con agua) exploto el tubo. murio la tele y el mueble.

tengo muchas mas pero no tan loca como esta.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 25, 2011)

http dijo:


> cuando le voy a mostrar a mi hermano (con orgullo total) vemos que la tele sale humo,despues fuego, y cuando quisimos apagar el fuego (con agua) exploto el tubo. murio la tele y el mueble.


LOL jajaja. Tu hermano, me imagino que no quiso que arreglaras mas TV's


----------



## Nepper (May 12, 2011)

Buenas gente!

Les traigo una de las mias, que no duelen pero son las peores 

-=Introducción=-
Bueno, les introduzco que con "diseño electrónico" tengo muy poca experiencia, siempre agarro circuitos armados, o siempre reviso otros, etc. También estoy en 3er año de ing electrónica, y todo lo que veo es teórico, si bien explica perfectamente lo que voy a contar, no me da esa chispa necesaria para la practica... al fin al cabo, para darse cuenta que está mal conectado, hay que esperar a que explote..
-=Fin de la introducción=-

Mi anécdota comienza ayer a la noche, muy tarde, medio dormido...
Resulta que trabajo programando PLC, y tengo que probar unas entradas analógicas... pero en mi trabajo como no hacemos electrónica, solamente conectamos los tableros industriales, no tienen ni una sola resistencia ni potenciometro.
Medio dormido a la noche, agarro el protoboard, lo meto en la mochila junto a unas resistencias variables y pedacitos de cables.



Como ya vengo atrasado en la entrega del trabajo, tenía que probar el PLC a toda costa.

Me levanto hoy a la mañana, agarro la mochila y directo para el trabajo.
Entre cosas que tengo que hacer, tipo 1100 hs preparo las cosas para probar las entradas analógicas.
Estas entradas detectan de -10V a 10V.
Yo tengo a morirme fuentes de 24V (lo mas común en la industria)
Solamente faltaba encontrar el resistor que me entregue 1V...10V

Con toda mi vida de electrónico, lo primero que pensé fué esto:







donde battery es la fuente de 24V (220VAC-24VDC), y mediría la tensión que cae sobre la resistencia...

si, ya se, hay un problema con ese diseño. El problema no es que siempre voy a medir 24V, el problema es que fué mi primer opción. Enseguida me di cuenta que esto no me servía, y lo peor que me traje solo dos resistencias variables para realizar este esquema!!

Con 20 segundos de pensamiento, me acordé de las clases de electrónica, e inmediatamente se me cruzó por la cabeza lo siguiente:




(que mal que andamos que tardé 20 seg)

Con el problema resuelto, ahora necesitaba poner una resistencia que me dé 10V

Ha! no es problema! si necesito 10V a la salida, entonces...
hem... si..... ajam....
Tengo 24V...

¿que tengo?
24V source.
Un resistor variable que se me clavó en 700 Ω pero tiene marcado 500Ω
Otro resistor variable de 100Ω (tambien se clavó mas o menos en 500Ω)
Corriente? ni idéa
.... ok... no entiendo nada...

ha! por mayas, como vi el año pasado en teoría de circuitos (que quedé libre, además el profesor pasó banco por banco a ver quien escribió "mallas" y no mayas)
(aclaro tambien que no tenía internet en el taller)

Procedo de la siguiente forma incorrecta:
[LATEX]24V=700 \Omega . I + R_2 . I
I=24V-700 \Omega V_1 - R_2 . 10V 
[/LATEX]
Claro! si 24V es igual a las dos caídas de tensión, tambié la corriente total será la corriente que caiga en ambas resistencias...

Ok, si que hoy no es mi día...

Si, bueno despues me di cuenta que la corriente es la misma en serie...
no saben como estoy ahora 

Tras varios despejes matemáticos, me fastidié y pasé a la práctica...
Ok! conecto la fuente de 24V al proto, conecto las resistencias variables, acomodo el tester, y monitoreo el PLC a ver que pasa...

Atento a las variaciones del tester, comienzo a modificar uno de los resistores con el destornillador...

mmm.... que resistores malos, los varío un poco y ya no mide tensión... 
Veo si le apunté bien con el destornillador y SORPRESA!!!
dos resistores al rojo vivo...

Despues de sacar el proto a los tirones me pongo seriamente a calcular correctamente todo...

 No lo podía sacar! Al principio hise ecuaciones de 2 incogitas, y me daban 4 resultados!!!  pero bueno... de a poco hiba descartando y me hiba acordando de otras cosas hasta que al final lo saqué!!


Luego de 30 minutos, lo saqué!!! aproximadamente, necesito 800Ω si hiba a utilizar una resistencia fija de 500Ω

Pero ya no tenía mas nada para probar... guardé las cosas y me fuí a the office para hacer otras cosas...

Viendo si la empresa podría facilitarme los elementos de prueba y desarroyo, voy con el flaco de compras y le comento que necesito cierta mercancia (los potes). Me dice que es mas facil que yo las compre, y el despues me da la plata. OK!

Inmediatamente despus del trabajo voy derechito a un local de electrónica, pido unos potes de 1K y que me haga la factura.
Mientras compro, el vendedor me pregunta -¿que hace tu empresa?- y le comento, -automatización industrial- -¿y para que lo vas a usar?-, no, para probar unas tensiones en un PLC.
Me responde -ha, no, es que estos valores son muy raros, supongo que es para baja potencia- -si, claro- le respondo sin haber razonado o que dijo...

Gracias por su compra!





Me voy felizmente con materiales confiables para una prueba exitosa y los calculos ya hechos...

Pero en el camino de vuelta me retumbaba en la cabeza...

estos valores son muy raros, supongo que es para baja potenciaestos valores son muy raros, supongo que es para baja potenciaestos valores son muy raros, supongo que es para baja potencia
estos valores son muy raros, supongo que es para baja potencia

Un momento, si la potencia es
[LATEX]W=R.I^2[/LATEX]
y además
[LATEX]{V \over I}= R[/LATEX]
Si V=24V fijo, y lo que varío es R, entonces la I también varía, y evidentemente, al reducir la resistencia, aumenta la corriente... o sea, hago corto!
Eso explica por que, los potes a irse a 0Ω entraron en modo aniquilación! porque se estaban comiendo toda la corriente!

Entonces, si pongo dos resistencias de 500Ω en serie... UN MOMENTO!!! si pongo 2 resitencias iguales divido la tensión por 2!
Entonces no tuve que calcular nada, si quería 10V necesitaba poner una resistencia algo menor a la mitad de la primera, ya que 10v es un poco menos de la mitad de 24V!!
(recuerdan arriba, tenía una resistencia en 700Ω, la mitad es alrededor de 350Ω, y un poco menos es 300Ω. Si yo querá algo menos de 10V para medir, tenía que adptar valores cercanos a 300Ω. Yo me maté haciendo ecuaciones.)

Entonces, con este criterio y teniendo en cuenta que cuanto mas chica la resistencia mayor corriente circula y mas probabilidades hay de quemarse, entonces lo mas conveniente es poner 2 resistencias de 1M y voy a tener 12V en cada una, y además, si una de las dos la hago variable y la mando a corto, la corriente total que circula es mínima y la potencia casi nula!!

Si hago el divisor de tensión (recuerdo haber escuchado eso en algun lado) con resistencias muy chicas, rondando los 200 o 100Ω, es probable que se vuelva a quemar todo...



¿que hago ahora con 40$ en potes de 1K que le hise pagar a la empresa y encima existe una alta probabilidad de que no sirvan porque pueden quemarse?

bueno... calcular MUY bien... para no quemar nada... y verificar ahora mismo que ningún pote este fallado o tendré un dejaVu...

Gente, se los dice un ing electrónico de 3er año...

Quiero compartir esto con ustedes, porque recuerdo cuando cursé las materias, que estas cosas los profesores lo repiten a muerte! Impedancia de fuente, voltimetro, amperímetro, etc... pero por lo menos a mí, hasta que no se me quemaron las "papas", no supe cuanto quema el fuego...


----------



## Cacho (May 16, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> pero por lo menos a mí, hasta que no se me quemaron las "papas", no supe cuanto quema el fuego...


Si lo quemás, aprendés.
Si no lo quemás, no aprendés.

Y si es por hacer un divisor resistivo, que la corriente que circule por él sea bastante mayor (mínimo unas 10 veces) que la que vas a tomar, o la tensión se te va a mover bastante.
Nunca me pasó ... Y lo entendí después de romperme la cabeza buscando por qué se me iban al cuerno los números que había calculado 

Saludos


----------



## ferfor21 (May 16, 2011)

Una anécdota muy graciosa que la viví en carne propia; fuimos con un compañero del colegio  (1º de electrónica) y nos paramos frente al mostrador de la única casa de electrónica que tenía mi ciudad y, con toda la soberbia que puede tener un adolescente de 15 años que está en la secundaria, le digo a la señorita (muy linda por cierto) que atendía… “dame 1 R1, 1 R2, un IC1, 1x C1….y lo mas importante, un T1”, ella, muy educadamente y dándome una lección por mi mala manera de hablarle, comenta en voz alta ante toda la clientela, “IC1 y T1 no me quedan mas, pero si tengo las R1, R2… etc”.

Es hasta el día de hoy que sale, en alguna que otra reunión de compañeros del colegio, la anécdota de las R1.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2011)

ferfor21 dijo:


> le digo a la señorita (*muy linda por cierto*) que atendía… !


 
donde fue ?? hace unos años en la esquina de boulogne sur mer y valentin gomez, NO , en el local que sigue por boulogne si ???  ??? 
pòr casualidad .


----------



## ferfor21 (May 16, 2011)

FernandoB este episodio fué en iguazú misiones (misiones, cuna de hermosas gringas).
Gringa viene del guaraní, lengua nativa de los aborígenes misioneros, no se bien la traducción, pero se que se refiere a las flacas altas de cabello rubio y de piel color bronce, son como una mezcla de alemanas con nativas y dan lugar a my lindas mujeres ej: ingrid grutke ( creo que así se escribe)
Les dejo un abrazo.
Saludos!!!

PD: la descripción es para los/as compañeros/as del foro que son de otras regiones.


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2011)

estaba viendo el tema ese de la jaula de faraday (poobre tipo ..vivir en una jaula ) 
y pusierno no se que de GAUSS y recuerdo que yo en otra epoca era bueno en matematticas y fisica, analisis matematico y esas yerbas, algo de gauus recuerdo , dibujitos no mas....
pero intuyo que ALGO no se dio en el orden adecuado o algo paso.
por que cuantos de nosotros pasamos los estudios sabiendo ecuacionees diferenciales y analisis y hoy ..............damso pena y miseria.

que sera ?? 
la falta de uso en la cotidianeidad ?
o la enseñanza forzada, obligada, sin zazonarla de ejemplos lindos y practicos para uno asi aprender a econtrarle usos en lo cotidiano ? .

hoy sigo trabajando en electronica, y limito mis analisis a lo que uso y recuerdo (sumar con los dedos ) .

que cosa no ?? que se vuelva anecdotico algo que una vez supimos hacer.

va un cuento que anda por la red muy lindo e interesante:
*El Barómetro*

Sir Ernest Rutherford, presidente de la Sociedad Real Británica y Premio
Nobel de Química en 1908, contaba la siguiente anécdota:


Hace algún tiempo, recibí la llamada de un colega. Estaba a punto de poner
un cero a un estudiante por la respuesta que había dado en un problema de
física, pese a que éste afirmaba con rotundidad que su respuesta era
absolutamente acertada.


Profesores y estudiantes acordaron pedir arbitraje de alguien imparcial y
fui elegido yo. Leí la pregunta del examen y decía: "Demuestre cómo es
posible determinar la altura de un edificio con la ayuda de un barómetro".
El estudiante había respondido: "Lleva el barómetro a la azotea del edificio
y átale una cuerda muy larga. Descuélgalo hasta la base del edificio, marca
y mide. La longitud de la cuerda es igual a la longitud del edificio".


Realmente, el estudiante había planteado un serio problema con la resolución
del ejercicio, porque había respondido a la pregunta correcta y
completamente. Por otro lado, si se le concedía la máxima puntuación, podría
alterar el promedio de sus de estudios, obtener una nota más alta y así
certificar su alto nivel en física; pero la respuesta no confirmaba que el
estudiante tuviera ese nivel.


Sugerí que se le diera al alumno otra oportunidad. Le concedí seis minutos
para que me respondiera la misma pregunta pero esta vez con la advertencia
de que en la respuesta debía demostrar sus conocimientos de física. Habían
pasado cinco minutos y el estudiante no había escrito nada.Le pregunte si
deseaba marcharse, pero me contesto que tenia muchas respuestas al problema.
Su dificultad era elegir la mejor de todas. Me excuse por interrumpirle y le
rogué que continuara.

En el minuto que le quedaba escribió la siguiente respuesta: "Coge el
barómetro y lánzalo al suelo desde la azotea del edificio, calcula el tiempo
de caída con un cronometro. Después se aplica la formula altura = 0,5 por A
por T2. Y así obtenemos la altura del edificio".

En este punto le pregunte a mi colega si el estudiante se podía retirar. Le
dio la nota mas alta.

Tras abandonar el despacho, me reencontré con el estudiante y le pedí que me
contara sus otras respuestas a la pregunta. Bueno, respondió, hay muchas
maneras, por ejemplo, coges el barómetro en un día soleado y mides la altura
del barómetro y la longitud de su sombra. Si medimos a continuación la
longitud de la sombra del edificio y aplicamos una simple proporción,
obtendremos también la altura del edificio.

Perfecto, le dije, ¿y de otra manera? Sí, contestó; este es un procedimiento
muy básico para medir un edificio, pero también sirve. En este método, coges
el barómetro y te sitúas en las escaleras del edificio en la planta baja.
Según subes las escaleras, vas marcando la altura del barómetro y cuentas el
numero de marcas hasta la azotea. Multiplicas al final la altura del
barómetro por el numero de marcas que has hecho y ya tienes la altura. Este
es un método muy directo.

Por supuesto, si lo que quiere es un procedimiento mas sofisticado, puede
atar el barómetro a una cuerda y moverlo como si fuera un péndulo. Si
calculamos que cuando el barómetro está a la altura de la azotea la gravedad
es cero y si tenemos en cuenta la medida de la aceleración de la gravedad al
descender el barómetro en trayectoria circular al pasar por la perpendicular
del edificio, de la diferencia de estos valores, y aplicando una sencilla
formula trigonométrica, podríamos calcular, sin duda, la altura del
edificio.

En este mismo estilo de sistema, atas el barómetro a una cuerda y lo
descuelgas desde la azotea a la calle. Usándolo como un péndulo puedes
calcular la altura midiendo su periodo de precesión. En fin, concluyó,
existen otras muchas maneras.

Probablemente, siguió, la mejor sea coger el barómetro y golpear con él la
puerta de la casa del conserje. Cuando abra, decirle: señor conserje, aquí
tengo un bonito barómetro. Si usted me dice la altura de este edificio, se
lo regalo.

En este momento de la conversación, le pregunté si no conocía la respuesta
convencional al problema (la diferencia de presión marcada por un barómetro
en dos lugares diferentes nos proporciona la diferencia de altura entre
ambos lugares) Evidentemente, dijo que la conocía, pero que durante sus
estudios sus profesores habían intentado enseñarle a pensar.


El estudiante se llamaba Niels Bohr, físico danés, premio Nobel de Física en
1922, más conocido por ser el primero en proponer el modelo de átomo con
protones y neutrones y los electrones que lo rodeaban. Fue fundamentalmente
un innovador de la teoría cuántica.

Al margen del personaje, lo divertido y curioso de la anécdota, lo esencial
de esta historia, es que LE HABÍAN ENSEÑADO A PENSAR.


Por cierto, para los escépticos: esta historia es absolutamente verídica.


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2011)

El cuento está bueno, es interesante cómo plantea las cosas y es original. Lo único es que no fueron ni Bohr ni Rutherford los protagonistas, es más probable que lo haya pensado alguien y usó esos dos nombres para hacerlo conocido.

Bohr ingresó a la Universisdad de Copenhage en 1903 para estudiar Filosofía y Matemática. En 1905 se pasó a Física y en 1909 ya se había graduado. En 1911 tenía un título de posgrado.

Claramente esta anécdota debería haber ocurrido hasta su primer o segundo año de Física como muy tarde. Esto es, entre 1903 y 1906.

Para esos tiempos, Rutherford estaba en Canadá (hasta 1907) y después en Inglaterra.
Difícil la reunión y el arbitraje con esas distancias y sin medios de comunicación como los actuales...

Para los escépticos, la anécdota es falsa. Pero está buena igual


----------



## Chico3001 (May 19, 2011)

Es un ejemplo de lo que se conoce como "Pensamiento Lateral" o la habilidad de resolver de muchas otras maneras el mismo problema..... 

En lo personal por eso me gusta mucho la serie de Mythbusters (Cazadores de Mitos) ya que los protagonistas aplican mucho eso.... especialmente se puede ver en el capitulo 2 de la tercera temporada: "Ultimate Mythbuster"


----------



## rastone1993 (May 19, 2011)

Que buena serie!
Yo era fanático de los cazadores de mitos!
Lástima que en las ultimas temporadas el programa cayó!
Pero las 3 primeras, las mejores...

PD:Siempre voy a soñar con tener un taller así como ellos, creo que se llamaba M16


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2011)

Recién acabo de ver una foto y me acordé de una anécdota.

Hace algunas décadas "Metí la pata" (Literalmente) y me la rompí, por lo que estuve unos 45 días con una bota de yeso.
Esto me imposibilitaba hacer mi trabajo habitual y me tenía en casa "Haciendo nada"
Conocedores de esta situación, un par de "Amigotes" me vinieron a buscar para ver si podía hacer algo con el funcionamiento de un horno industrial del tipo continuo (Para cocinar galletitas), este no calentaba lo suficiente y consumía gas en exceso.
Cómodamente sentado frente al horno, analizando que hacer, me puse a pellizcar un bloque de chocolate industrial, pellizcos que me comía, luego de un rato de estar pensando, me levanto y me pongo la hacer una reforma que se me había ocurrido.
Cuando me levanto, mis "Amigotes" en lugar de preguntarme ¿ Que ? o ¿ Como ? iba a solucionar el problema van hacia el bloque de chocolate, lo cargan y lo llevan a la balanza a pesar.
Pesado el bloque calcularon que durante los 45' que estuve mirando el horno y pensando me había comido 1,750Kg de chocolate, la anécdota es que sobreviví al atracón de chocolate.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...durante los 45' que estuve mirando el horno y pensando me había comido 1,750Kg de chocolate...



Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... Eso es comer chocolate...


----------



## Chico3001 (May 23, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pesado el bloque calcularon que durante los 45' que estuve mirando el horno y pensando me había comido 1,750Kg de chocolate



 eres mi heroe... mi modelo a seguir..!!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (May 23, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> la anécdota es que sobreviví al atracón de chocolate.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


En serio como pudo comer tanto chocolate sin que le produciera un vuelo sin escalas directo al baño?


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2011)

recien estaba navegando en moderacion y vi a uno que abrio un tema:
urgente, electroiman !!!!!

cuantas veces hay temas asi , de personas que MIENTEN para conseguir que les hagan las cosas.
quizas uno que quiere o necesita fabricar algo y no sabe.
quizas uno que tiene que entregar un trabajo, ya cobro el anticipo ($$$) y no tiene mi mas pálida idea de como hacerlo y entra a ca con mentiritas "es para un trabajo universitario" , o "soy una estudiante de 17 añitos " me ayudan .
O el atorrante que te viene al taller a pedir que le diseñes algo como si fuese "una pavada" , por que cree que asi, desvalorizandolo le costara menos o el tecnico pensara que el otro es del gremio (  ) .


en fin, la zona demoderacion siempre , pero siempre tiene algunos ejemplos fresquitos.

pues que cuando uno se ha encontrado DE FRENTE , en la vida real con esta gente es cuando caemos aca, en el tema de "anecdotas de profesion" .

el patron de la fabrica HDP que tiene empleados baratos , mal pagos y cuando necesita algo o el mismo entra a lso foros o le pide a el que sabe un poco .

todos lso daias caen como por un embudo en moderacion esta variedad de personajes, que , si tuviesemos el trato personal caerian aca.
u


----------



## Nepper (May 23, 2011)

La historia de Rutherford está muy buena! yo la conocía algo diferente, según mi versión, el profesor le dió 30 minutos para volver a hacer el ejercicio con un nuevo enunciado que era  "Demuestre cómo es
posible determinar la altura de un edificio con la ayuda de un barómetro utilizando la física".
El alumno no escribió nada en esos 30 minutos. Cuando el profesor le pregunta por qué no escribió nada, el le dice que no sabía cual de todas las respuestas elejir, y es ahí que el profesor le pide que las explique.

Nos la había contado nuestro profesor de química cuando teníamos 14 años en la secundaria. Se paró en frente de la clase y leyó esta historia.
¿por que lo hiso? Porque el nos quería demostrar que nosotros no eramos ningunos idiotas, que cualquier persona puede ser inteligente aunque no lo demuestre directamente en las evaluaciones.

No se cuantos lo habrán escuchado, pero yo si lo hise.

En cuanto a la_ prueba con los potes_.... salió todo bien! no quemé nada y la cosa marcha...

Hoy en el laburo, apareció un "compañero" diciendome que se le rompió el lavarropas, me trajo una plaquetita que es "todo" el lavarropas... me dijo que es una "bo****z" y que es cambiar unos componentes. Yo no sabía cómo sacarmelo de encima, quería que se lo arregle gratis...
La placa eran 4 pulsadores 10 leds, algunos capacitores, un integrado, 3 transistores y 2 triacs.
Yo le digo que no puego agarrar la placa solamente y "arreglarla", necesito saber que le pasó al lavarropas, cómo es la secuencia, a donde lleva cada pata del integrado, ver la hoja de datos de cada componente, etc...

se va...

a la tarde aparece con un esquema impreso ¿¿¿¿?????
lo miro y le digo "ha! una bo****ez" y me dice "claro, vez, yo no te miento, esto es una bol***z"
(pienso: ¿por que no lo haces vos si es tan facil?)

Y despues de mirar el circuito y la placa en silencio, le paso a comentar... pero este esquema no es lo mismo, los leds no aparecen, y los triacs están en otra posición...
Entre una pequeña charla de suposiciones le comento "Puede que sea el integrado, y eso no creo que lo cobren barato"
Me responde "no! esto es muy barato! ¿cuanto te pueden cobrar? es un estandar" y le respondo convencido "es un estandar para ellos, pero este chip no lo conseguis en las casas de electrónica, tenés que ir a una casa específica de ese lavarropas y lo mas posible es que te vendan la placa entera"

Y no la quería ver, el estaba convencido que yo se la podía arreglar.

Continuando un poco la charla, logré cerrarla con la verdad...
"mirá, si, puedo arreglaro, pero no me va a resultar facil, tengo que ver que componentes son y cómo se miden. Si de casualidad consigo el esquema, tengo que ver los valores de operación y tener el diagrama de la secuencia, en otras palabras, necesito el lavarropas para probar y como dos semanas de trabajo (porque estoy ocupado con otras cosas). Así que lo dejo a tu criterio ¿me queres dar para que lo arregle?"... y bueno... tal vez se lo lleva a un reparador...


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2011)

yo cuando tenia el taller (un amigo de este foro lo conocio) me traian placas para reparar.
me refiero a placas de linea blanca (lavarropas, secaplatos , etc) . y tambien me pasaban "cosas" .

los drean concept son una KK , usan un ci que es similar a los PIC pero no es marca PIC y se palman, no se por que , no viene al caso.
la cosa es que mas de una vez escuche a algun tecnico reparador (por que a mi me traian las placas usuarios y tecnicos tambien ) decir :
ya me dijeron que es el chip, pero cuanto puede costar ?? te lo cobran caro por que tiene un programa lso sinverguenzas.
a lo cual les respondia que podia entonces ser para ellos un buen negocio, por que no hace el el programa y asi el vende el chip , ya que lo venden caro pues es un nicho de comercio para el .
y me respondia que no sabia programar.
a lo cual le decia, que asi es la cosa, y saber hacerlo implica tiempo y saber y eso se cobra, o acaso si el supiese lo regalaria ?? cuanto cobra el por cambiar una placa de un lavarropas.
en general se callaban y no me respondian nada.

Alguna vez me caia algun cliente particular que culpaba a todo el mundo de su problema, pero en general los particulares si uno los manejaba estaba todo ok.

el mayor recuerdo que tengo de esa epoca eran los "tecnicos reparadores" , señores de mas de 45 años que me contaban que estaban en "eso" desde hace un monton , mas de 20 años y que trabajaban con esto y aquello .......claro, yo les pedia en lo posible el esquema de el aparato, por que en muchos lavarropas por ejemplo viene adentro , en la chapa un papel con el esquema ELECTRICO esto es : un esquema de a donde van las ent/sal de la placa, como van conectadas a lso solenoides, bomba de desagote, motor, etc, etc.
y les pereguntaba antes cual era la falla, miraba un poquitin el esquema y le spreguntaba si habian revisado esto o aquello.

por ejemplo:
si un lava no anda , pues que primero mira si le llega tension, o si el switch de la puerta anda ........y que no ......se me quedaban mirando .
como que si lo abren y no anda y hay una placa electronica , en seguida la sacan y la culpan.

yo nunca quise mterme por que cada lavarropas es un mundo , el mio le hago de todo , pero por ejemplo desarmar uno sacar el tambor para cambiar el motor o rulemanes,..........puajj...
y cada uno es un mundo aparte.

pero* a lo que les quiero ir con esto* es a que a veces nosotros, los electronicos somos medio bolud..... o comodos o timidos, por que les aseguro que somos mas capaces que muchos tecnicos de años en el tema.
he visto a muchos que estan en el tema solo de caraduras, por que se animaron y meten mano y lo resuelven como pueden.
El electronico "peca" muchas veces de querer solo dedicarse a la electronica (yo por ejemplo) y le escapan a la parte mecanica y demas, y es por eso que quedan "afuera" .
pero por nuestra educacion y capacidad de analisis, les aseguro que somos mas capaces que muchos otros.

y esos oficios o trabajos dejan buena $$$ si saben manejarse.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 23, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En serio como pudo comer tanto chocolate sin que le produciera un vuelo sin escalas directo al baño?



bueno, a mi me pasa lo mismo. otras cosas me dan un pasaje directo sin escalas al biorsi


----------



## Nepper (May 23, 2011)

fernandoB dijo:
			
		

> pero* a lo que les quiero ir con esto* es a que a veces  nosotros, los electronicos somos medio bolud..... o comodos o timidos,  por que les aseguro que somos mas capaces que muchos tecnicos de años en  el tema.
> he visto a muchos que estan en el tema solo de caraduras, por que se animaron y meten mano y lo resuelven como pueden.
> El electronico "peca" muchas veces de querer solo dedicarse a la  electronica (yo por ejemplo) y le escapan a la parte mecanica y demas, y  es por eso que quedan "afuera" .
> pero por nuestra educacion y capacidad de analisis, les aseguro que somos mas capaces que muchos otros.


yo me metí de lleno en la electrónica por un motivo principal... ves todo el mundo..
Yo trabajo progrmando, y la mayor electrónica son 24V en un tablero industrial.
Un día, me dan para hacer el programa de monitoreo de una secuencia neumática de un dispositivo... que sorpresa! ni idéa de como leer un plano neumático!
Eran todo líneas y triangulitosj junto con cuadraditos raros...
al rato, que no me daba el valero, voy y le pregunto a los diseñadores mecánicos, me dijeron 3 cosas, este simbolito es una and, eso es un silenciador, y este es el bloque de aluminio con 32 agujeros... ya está, lo veía tan claro como el esquema de un 555

Siguiendo el circuito armé la "tabla de verdad", listo... el programa se armó solo...

Tengo un amigo en el trabajo que me llevo muy bien con el, tambien programa PLC y siempre compartimos ideas de programación y conocimientos técnicos...
Tiene muy buenos conocimientos de neumática, y sabe programar PLC mucho mejor que yo, además que es como yo de los que tocan el regedit del windows sin miedo... 
El estudia ing electromecánica, y le pregunté ¿por que no seguiste electrónica? y el decía que no le gustaban los electrónicos porque "ellos estan siempre con sus señales de 10mA"
Inmediatamente le digo "Pero no sabés NADA!!!"
Cuando le comenté que estoy aprendiendo a programara pic, y le comenté qué eran los FPGA y todo el universo que se puede controlar, se quedó pasmado, le encantó el tema...
Con Ing electrómecanica, no ve programación y tal vez otras cosas que le gustaría ver, pero con ing electrónica, ves todo, mecánica, electromecánica, potencia, electrónica, programación, física, química, etc...
Está bien, en electrónica no ves neumática, pero funciona como un circuito, es sencillo entenderlo. Ahora, uno que sabe neumática, ¿le resultará facil absorver un circuito digital?


----------



## fernandob (May 23, 2011)

pero como ingeniero electromecanico tendra muchas mas incumbencias gracias a su colegiatura.
y de viejo se dedicara a hacer peritajes judiciales y se c***ra de risa de lso electronicos.

te aseguro que hoy dia el titulo de ingeniero o de tecnico electromeccanico tiene sus buenas ventajas.


----------



## Nepper (May 24, 2011)

ah, si... no te lo niego...
como incumbencias le sirve mas electromecánica u otras, electrónica es practicamente inservible en este pais, y terminas haciendo todo menos electrónica...
y si queres mas plata, hacete abogado...

Pero eso es lo bueno, podes hacer todo, ademas de electronica. excepto abogado....


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> ..
> y si queres mas plata, hacete abogado...
> 
> ..


 
yo queria hacerme las tetas y ir a bailar con tinelli que dicen que rinde mas


----------



## Ratmayor (May 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> yo queria hacerme las tetas y ir a bailar con tinelli que dicen que rinde mas


      *¡¡¡OMG!!!*


----------



## rastone1993 (May 25, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> *¡¡¡OMG!!!*



Y LO PEOR ES QUE ES VERDAD!!!
hno:


----------



## Tacatomon (May 25, 2011)




----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tinelli


----------



## dandany (May 26, 2011)

Y yo que pensaba que Ing electrónico tiene mas salida laboral que  ing electromecánica... mira lo que me vengo a enterar, ahora que hagooo!! voy a una escuela técnica electromecánica.. pero quiero ser ing electrónico porque me apasiona la electrónica pero también me gustan los motores..por eso lo vi de un lado económico a las carreras porque me gustan las 2 de igual manera las voy a estudiar con ganas... que opinan uds que tienen años de experiencia en esto y saben mas que yo!?


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2011)

ginecologia.................................


----------



## dandany (May 26, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ginecologia.................................



uuh  de una! voy a sentirme feliz toda la vida.. jajaja!


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2011)

mira , lo de electronica  o electromecanica es algo que tenes que investigar vos, esto es en serio.
uno comete el HORROR de solo estudiar su carrera , pero la verdad es que cuando estudias aprendes a analizar, a investigar, y eso te va a servir SI LO USAS para todo .

ver las posibilidades laborales, ver sueldos, ver incumbecnias, ver equivalencias en otros posibles lugares donde puedas ir a vivir (es clasico conseguir la cuidadania de algun pariente cercano) , etc.
es dedciar un tiempo de investigacion.

siempre hay casos aislados, hay quien "se acomodo " y trabaja bien ganando bien en una carrera u otra.
pero bueno, ......es UN TRABAJO de investigacion que uno no debe dejar para cuando termino la carrera, es un error inmenso.
es como casarte con  una mina diciendo "luego ire conociendola".



y lo de medicina, que no es una carrera facil ni corta , pero tiene sus matices , muy particulares, se que hay medicos  muy buenos, que se rompen el alma y ponen a disposicion de lso demas lo que existe (por que es eso: lo que existe, nad mas, ninguno puede hacer magia ), pero a lo que iba:
un medico cobra y no te asegura nada , es algo muy particular.

es como si te llaman de uina empresa por que una maquina se volvio loca, anda mal y es la electronica, y vos cobras por cada visita (no te lo discuto) , y haces gastar en cambios y cambios , por que no estas seguro (algo mas discutible ) ..... y luego , si no la arreglas podes decir que no tiene arreglo , y cobras igual.

en fin, todos sabemso que es asi, que en la medicina no esta todo aprendido, pero es algo que cuando a un o le pasa rompe mucho lso esquemas, ademas, esa situacion INVITA A LA MEDIOCRIDAD, puesto que el paciente es eso:
un paciente, un tipo paciente y resignado.
si el medico es un capo que hizo todo lo posible o es un inutil que se gasto poco , nunca lo sabras.

con esto te quiero mostrar que cada carrera puede diferir mucho de otras incluso en las soluciones que ofrecen.


yo .si soy joven y tengo que decidir entre electronica o electromecanica /electrtecnia  y las 2 me gustan pero un poco mas me gusta electronica.
elijo electromecanica, ni lo dudo. y electronica estudio por mi cuenta un poco tranqui . como hooby .
por que ............
no te olvides.
nadie te dice que solo tengas que estudiar una cosa.

pero te aseguro que la vida y vos mismo te pediran en el futuro que vivas bien, ganes bien y tengas trabajo seguro.


----------



## capitanp (May 26, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ginecologia.................................


 


dandany dijo:


> uuh  de una! voy a sentirme feliz toda la vida.. jajaja!


 

Pero si es lo mismo que ser tecnico reparador, te pasas manoseando las cosas ajenas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> Pero si es lo mismo que ser tecnico reparador, te pasas manoseando las cosas ajenas...


 

Amante de electrónica casual ?


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2011)

el otro dia me recordaba de una charla con un colega, de hace tiempo .
es...........una de las cosas de la profesion..........de las malitas.

me contaba algo que el paso y lo entendi o mas bien lo comparti 100% por que a mi tambien y se que es asi .

el me decia que habia hecho una plaquetita muy sencilla para no recuerdo ya que , pero la cosa es que no habia, y al tiempo se entero que otro tencico la saco para copiarla.
en fin, contare un ejemplo mas en orden, para ir a lo que voy : que este trabajo tiene sus cosas insalubres y *el mismo gremio (nosotros) es jodido* y a veces ........ bueno, mejor voy al tema  .


*LA HISTORIA* 

imagina que sos pepe y hace años te dedicas a la reparacion de autos con computadora de a bordo, o de equipos de electromedicina, .........o lo que sea.
pero esa cosa que haces es bastante compleja y mientras otros son chapuceros tu intentas aprender y entender.
tocar cada maquina ya es jodido, por que cuesta miles de dolares y ya solo saber desarmarla es una cuestion.
luego conseguir informacion, planos, Y COMPRENDERLOS.
saber que es cada placa, y que hace , cada conector que lleva ......
y aprendes a deducir que es loq ue falla, que placa debes cambiar.
y ya con el tiempo mas o menso vas comprendiendo como funciona todo el sistema o por lo menos partes, como interactuan . 
Y con el tiempo te animas a dar un paso mas que es tratar de comprender esas falla que te hace cada tanto cambiar esas piezas carisimas, dedicas tiempo a seguir señales, a pasar a papel parte de el circuito y a a analizarlo .
y un dia entiendes lo que ocurre :
cada tanto "algo" no funciona como corresponde, se activa A antes que B y eso no estaba previsto, y cuando eso ocurre se da una sobreintensidad que a veces daña la placa que es cara.
asi que cuando descubres esa situacion te pones a pensar.
y se te ocurre diseñar una pequeña placa que no permite que se active A antes que B , o inhabilita a a placa principal hasta que eso se normalice.
*y la haces, es sencilla la placa por lo que hace .*
*pero fue complejisimo llegar a ella, por todo el camino recorrido.*
y ya la tienes.
y se la ofreces a clientes de confianza.
podrias no hacerla, y ganar plata reparando algo que .........simplemente pasa.
pero la satisfaccion de ser el que da la solucion al problema es inmensa.
hasta que un dia .
te enteras que un competidor tambien las hace.
y cuando vas a ver se te rie en la cara diciendo que le llego un auto que tu habias reparado y el saco la placa y la copio.
por que es aplaca ya no es tuya , cuando la pusiste , la vendiste.
y te dice que es una boludez, con 3 dolares la hace .

y te vas con bronca, por que ..¿ que le podes decir ?? 
para el fue sencilla , sacarla y copiarla .

para ti : 
*pero fue complejisimo llegar a ella, por todo el camino recorrido.*


_es a veces un tema bastante ........decepcionante._
pero bueno, uno APRENDE , siempre aprende .
son cosas que pasan en la profesion.........y en la vida.


----------



## dandany (May 27, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> mira , lo de electronica  o electromecanica es algo que tenes que investigar vos, esto es en serio.
> uno comete el HORROR de solo estudiar su carrera , pero la verdad es que cuando estudias aprendes a analizar, a investigar, y eso te va a servir SI LO USAS para todo .
> 
> ver las posibilidades laborales, ver sueldos, ver incumbecnias, ver equivalencias en otros posibles lugares donde puedas ir a vivir (es clasico conseguir la cuidadania de algun pariente cercano) , etc.
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu consejo me abrió un poco mas la cabeza...yy es verdad eso que decís voy a seguir ing electrónica (y después hago un cursito de ginecología jejejeje!) un abrazo y gracias en serio!


----------



## Nepper (May 28, 2011)

> por que es aplaca ya no es tuya , cuando la pusiste , la vendiste.
> y te dice que es una boludez, con 3 dolares la hace .
> 
> y te vas con bronca, por que ..¿ que le podes decir ??
> ...


 y si, es así... ¿qué le podés decir? nada, el diseño ya lo tiene, y tal vez, con ese diseño vos le diste pié para que se de cuenta de resolver otros problemas que antes jamás se le hubiera cruzado repararlos...
En mi trabajo también es así... una competencia intelectual constante...
Cuando entré no estaba muy pulido, y sabía que no podía preguntar siempre, porque los otros se sentirían celosos de que ellos hicieron cursos y pasaron años diseñando y yo, con 5 preguntas me ya me colocaría al mismo nivel que ellos. Por eso, cuando les preguntaba y me daban la respuesta, los alagaba, les expresaba mi asombro de cómo lo habían resuelto para que les sea gratificante el haber trasmitido la información.

Ahora me tocó a mi ser el profesor... tengo a uno que si me pregunta cualquier cosa, y mas de una vez me dijo "ah, que facil"... el me dice "no responde el puerto serie" y yo le digo, "inicio, MIPC, Propiedades, administración, administrador de hardware, puerto com, propiedades, baudios = 19600" ... cuando yo no tenía a nadie que me lo diga y estube una semana para ver por que no se conectaba...


Ha! y la mejor, que me lucí... esa estubo buena...
Estaba este mismo (el que mencioné en el parrafo anterior) conectandocé por ethernet a un dispositivo. Junto con el estaba mi supervisor ayudandoló. Los dos con sus nootebook configurando varios dispositivos en una red ethernet.
Viene el de arriba y me dice 
Compañero:"che, te acordas lo que te dije hoy, que no me podía conectar"
(Resulta que cuando el me preguntó anteriormente, yo le había configurado todo para que el se conecte tranquilo)
Nepper:"no, eso fué ayer"
compañero:"no fue hoy a la mañana"
nepper:"no, fue ayer"
compañero: bueno, de la forma que lo configuraste no anda este dispositivo
(silencio)
Supervisor:"bueno, la cosa es que no anda"
Nepper:"¿te fijaste el IP?"
Supervisor:si, claro...
Nepper:"A ver"
(rinicio el dispositivo, me meto en la configuración)
Nepper:"Pero, el gateway no va 0.0.0.0, va 255.255.255.0"
Supervisor:"¿pero no debeía andar igual?"
Nepper:"y no, por (bla, bla, bla)"
(el supervisor se para y se va a la oficina, dejando al compañero configurando las cosas solo)

(En otros capitulos de mi vida, yo estaba INTENTANDO conectarme a un dispositivo, cuando lo llamo a mi supervisor para que me ayude, enseguida se da cuenta del problema, tenía mal el IP. Mi supervisor me sobra diciendo que yo no habá configurado el IP)


----------



## vootha33 (May 28, 2011)

Algo curioso que me ocurrió fue cuando estaba en el bachillerato tecnológico por allá en el 3er semestre cuando llevabamos circuitos digitales. 

Se nos encargo que hicieramos un contador del 0-99 con contadores 74LS90 y convertidores BCD-7seg 74LS47 cada uno con su respectivo display de 7 segmentos. La cosa estuvo así:
Eran como las como 3 de la mañana de una día antes de entregarlo (el buen mexicano) nos habíamos quebrado la cabeza toda la noche y todo el día anterior, ya estabamos cansados porque no nos daba. Ya la ultima vez empezamos a armar todo en el protoboard y todo funcionó a la perfección. El único detalle es que gráficamente el display que mostraba las decenas estaba del lado derecho y el que contaba las unidades estaba a la izquierda. Ejemplo: el 09 se veia como 90. 
Pues ya entre el desvelo, el cansancio y las ganas de terminar para gozar de fabulosas 3 horas de sueño antes de ir a la escuela, a un compañero se le ocurrio lo siguiente, agarró el display de las unidades, lo quitó y lo puso donde estaban las decenas y éste ultimo donde estaba el de las unidades. Después de un instante de profunda meditación, llegamos conclusión de que lo único que había hecho era intercambiar los componentes, pero lo que se debía hacer era cambiar todo el cableado y reacomodarlo bien. 
Como decimos acá en México: "casi nos lo acabamos a carrilla*".

Sin embargo, estas cosas hermosas que pasan cuando uno está aprendiendo son inigualables. 
Además los momentos que pasabamos juntos divirtiendonos buscando las maneras de hacer las cosas, lo admito, las extraño.

*Carrilla es una palabra que denomina a la burla pero con fines de diversión.


----------



## fernandob (May 28, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> y si, es así... ¿qué le podés decir? nada, el diseño ya lo tiene, y tal vez, con ese diseño vos le diste pié para que se de cuenta de resolver otros problemas que antes jamás se le hubiera cruzado repararlos...
> En mi trabajo también es así... una competencia intelectual constante...
> )


 
el ejemplo que yo puse no es ninguna competencia intelectual.
el rata siempre sera rata , espera y aprovecha la oportunidad.
la cigarra siempre lo sera, el carroñero siempre lo sera.
en mi rubro (electricidad) he visto a esos personajes y son lo que son , no mutan.
en la vida uno trabaja y otro/a se rasca toda su vida, eso no es "competencia intelectual" .

lo que termina ocurriendo es otra cosa.



Nepper dijo:


> y ............................... toda tu historia........................)


 
toda esa historia coincide con lo que veo en la calle .

lo que cuenta vootha es lindo , asi es como se aprende dedicando tiempo , pero yo veo mucho de otra cosa en la calle , incluso tristemente me he cruzado con compañeros que tambien .
y quien dedica tiempo parece un tonto .....pero NO ES ASI .
si bien tenes un tiempo de disgustos ( y aprendizaje ) APRENDES yo en lo mio he aprendido, y ya trabajo solo, y si hago de vez en cuando equiopos pero son para mi , para poder encontrar fallas o detectar cosas.

y si hago algo que dejo donde un cliente lo aseguro bien .

la competencia intelectual se da entre personas de similar nivel , ganas y amor por lo que hacen .......pero cuando uno es el que trabaja y otro/s que esperan el resultado........eso es otra cosa.


----------



## franciscorlockwood (May 29, 2011)

por eso cuando hago circuitos les limo todo transistores resistencias etc luego los sumerjo en epoxico tapandolo todo asi no se copian y si lo rompen no sabran los componentes y si se rompe que me compren nuevo


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

eso podria de alguna manera llamarse monopolio...


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso podria de alguna manera llamarse monopolio...


whatttt ??????????


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

pues seria algo asi como "solo tu",  porque unicamente tu tienes el control sobre la placa y sobre su funcionamiento, solo tu le puedes dar servicio y unicamente tu la puedes proporcionar.

 estoy deacuerdo que hay gente poco etica en esta, como en cualquier, area, pero en lo personal como tecnico que soy, me cortan las posibilidades de una reparacion las empresas que usan ese tipo de practicas, como ejemplo pongo el de las tarjetas de las lavadoras que son casi imposibles de reparar debido a todos los medios que usan para ocultar el circuito, tambie existimos tecnicos los cuales solo tenemos el afan de reparar y servir al usuario
comprendo las razones expuestas, pero aun no estoy convencido que esa sea la mejor solucion


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

no existe un monopolio :
cualquiera puede aprender.
no existe un monopolio: 
cualquiera puede dedicar el tiempo que necesite y hacerla el mismo .

si vos dedicas 2 meses a hacer un diseño pues no te gustara que un "colega" en un dia te copie el circuito.....o ....es mas ........creo que hoy dia (pagando claro esta) vas con una palca que tenga todo a la vista a un fabricante de impresos y le dices:
"me copias esto y me haces 400 placas " 
y te lo hace.

y el diseñador ?? 

aca hay una confusion, (aunque claro, tu lo ves de sde el punto de vista de la reparacion y esto se hace mas que nada para evitar que lo copien ) pero el ser humano tiene un problemita que si bien le permitio llegar a donde esta a veces le hace pasar malas jugadas.,
y es la capacidad e imaginacion para hacer trampas.

nadie esta monopolizando nada, estos ultimso años con esto de la internet se confunde mucho, hay millones de personas que "claman" que todo debe ser libre , asi se toman el derecho de copiar peliculas, canciones, etc..etc.
y la verdad es que se cagan en el mas minimo derecho del creador.

ya lo hablamos en otros temas esto.
hay que tener lso ojos bien claros, despejados para no convertirse en una persona comoda que cree tener derechos a las cosas de los demas.

si TODO EL MUNDO fuese correcto esto no seria necesario, pero no es asi .


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

lo de monopolio no lo dije taaan en serio, solo fue una ironia para  hacer notar mi inconformidad (ahora que lo pienso algo exagerado)


fernandob dijo:


> si TODO EL MUNDO fuese correcto esto no seria necesario, pero no es asi .


 
claro, sin embargo como dije, aun no me convence que sea esa *la mejor* solucion, la verdad no se me ocurre otra pero no me parece la mejor...


(siguiendo con analogias exageradas: al que robe hay que cortarles las manos?)


----------



## rastone1993 (May 29, 2011)

Un ejemplo son los pedales de guitarra, que hoy en día es tan común copiar pedales...

Por eso los diseñadores eliminan cualquier dato de los componentes para que no les copien el diseño...


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> (siguiendo con analogias exageradas: al que robe hay que cortarles las manos?)


 
no , eso es un castigo, y lo que yo digo (que por desgracia es necesario ) es PROTECCION.
cada quien se trata de proteger.

fijate vos que , por dar un ejemplo , lo correcto seria que si una persona esta interesada en fabricar el aparato que vende Helminto tendria que charlar con vos y arreglar un pago para que vos le facilites el diseño , como si fuese una licencia.
o caso contrario que estudie y lo diseñe el .
o caso contrario que le pague a un diseñador.

luego , para el caso de lso services si lo ves con mas calma veras que dichas trabas para lso reparadores lo que hacen es distinguir al buen tecnico del malo, si vos ves que te llegan muchos aparatos a reparar te tomaras el tiempo para sacar el esquema y asi poder repararlo.

mira, a vecs nosotros "como pavos" nos quedamso mirando dentro de nuestra etica y discutiendo estas cosas, pero la realidad es mas grosera y grandes empresas hacen las cosas mas viles:

sabes que (ya se ha escrito) hay empresasa por ejemplo de impresoras que tienen contadores con EE y al llegar a tal valor se estropea.
o cuando hacen carcazas, entranajes o piezas con lo que decimos " obsolencia programada" .

mientras, nos robamso entre nosotros, los "electronicos " comodos les roban a quines si estudiaron y dedicaron meses a un desarrollo.

mira, te aseguro que quien quiere hacer algo , (de nosotros ) lo hace con dedicar el empeño , ...........esto de "es de todos " solo beneficia al vago .


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

tienes razon, de que hay mañosos con colmillos mas grades los hay, lo que yo planteo es buscar mas soluciones a ese problema de la clonacion y uso indebido de diseños o placas, porque esa en especifico (como tecnico reparador) no me gusta

y de que el que quiere puede, es lo mas cierto que se puede decir, tanto asi que con las limitaciones del mercado sigo reparando todo lo que cae en mi mesa...


----------



## ernestogn (May 29, 2011)

Pregunto yo que nose nada de esto
si yo "tecnico reparador" de lavarropas ,me comunico por ejemplo con Dream , wirpool y cualquier fabricante y pido el esquema de su plaqueta ,¿ tengo forma de que me lo den? ¿ de que me lo venda? ¿de que me impartar y cobren un curso de reparacion de las mismas? o la unica respuesta es "compra nueva"?


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

lo mismo me he preguntado yo que las reparo, pero las primeras personas con las que te presentas siempre responden que compres una nueva, y claro, ese es su negocio



(aunque igual pregunta, que aunque no sea lo que buscas, te regalan una que otra info. que es de utilidad para reparar esos aparatos)


----------



## SKYFALL (May 29, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> eso podria de alguna manera llamarse monopolio...



Solo es la forma de evitar que otro se llene con tu creación.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> Pregunto yo que nose nada de esto
> si yo "tecnico reparador" de lavarropas ,me comunico por ejemplo con Dream , wirpool y cualquier fabricante y pido el esquema de su plaqueta ,¿ tengo forma de que me lo den? ¿ de que me lo venda? ¿de que me impartar y cobren un curso de reparacion de las mismas? o la unica respuesta es "compra nueva"?


He tenido la oportunidad de reparar una que otra lavadora y neveras con tarjetas electrónicas y la verdad es que ninguna de esas compañias te da soporte de ellas, solo te dicen que te venden la tarjeta completa por un valor bastante alto. La unica manera de que te den algo similar a un curso (lo que dan es una introducción a detección de fallas, es decir, te enseñan a decir "Tiene la tarjeta dañada" es trabajando en un agente autorizado, de esos que venden las tarjetas... :enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2011)

y ahi esta el beneficio PARA EL QUE SE MOJA EL CULO .
como decia el viejo refran español: "el que quiera pescado que se moje el culo ".

las placas de lava drean concept tenian un chip que solia fallar, yo repare algunas pero si era complicada no .
y solia fallar el micro.
pues que NO ES UNA DESVENTAJA .
ese tema es como el viejo cuento de que algunos ven un vaso medio lleno cuando otrs ven uno medio vacio.

a ver, te digo esto:
dedicas un mes y te haces TU un programa similar , ya que te dedicas a la electronica de eso pues que en vez de queja y queja ves la veta AL INSTANTE y no pieredes tiempo llorando.
y al mes tienes el programa y lo metes en tus chips y haces la publicidad:

*"soy el unico service que te repara las placas aunque la falla sea el chip "* 

y prontito te haces la fama de experto..........pero claro, con esfuerzo.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 29, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> *"soy el unico service que te repara las placas aunque la falla sea el chip "*
> 
> y prontito te haces la fama de experto..........pero claro, con esfuerzo.


Si, eso si, fue un duro trabajo de reingenería el que tuve que hacer para averiguar como reparar esas cosas, sin embargo, muchos de mis clientes nunca se quejaron de mi, sino del fabricante por imposibilitarnos el trabajo de reparación. Otra cosa, no se si en otros paises es igual, pero los agentes autorizados solo te reparan los equipos que están dentro del periodo de garantia, de lo contrario que el cliente vea que va a hacer con su enfermo...


----------



## SKYFALL (May 29, 2011)

Por aca reparan dentro del periodo de garantia y si ya paso la garantia, cobran tanto que dan ganas de comprar una nueva.:enfadado:


----------



## franciscorlockwood (May 29, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> lo de monopolio no lo dije taaan en serio, solo fue una ironia para  hacer notar mi inconformidad (ahora que lo pienso algo exagerado)
> 
> 
> claro, sin embargo como dije, aun no me convence que sea esa *la mejor* solucion, la verdad no se me ocurre otra pero no me parece la mejor...
> ...


que analogia: no estoy de acuerdo pero no conosco otra solucion... sin  comentarios


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

mi propuesta es buscar medios, y lamentablemente por el momento no se me ocurre nada


----------



## franciscorlockwood (May 29, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Por aca reparan dentro del periodo de garantia y si ya paso la garantia, cobran tanto que dan ganas de comprar una nueva.:enfadado:


en esos casos povoca recurrir a las viejas chacachaca



Helminto G. dijo:


> mi propuesta es buscar medios, y lamentablemente por el momento no se me ocurre nada


con razon no logras atrapar el correcaminos

velo de este modo yo he desarmado interruptores con control de luminosidad de marca y liman los transistores para que no copien de el, los modulos ford 80 estan bañados en arena y epoxico y muchas marcas los fabrican limando seriales de los componentes, si ellos lo hacen porque yo ademas de ser mi idea no lo hago


----------



## Helminto G. (May 30, 2011)

franciscorlockwood dijo:


> con razon no logras atrapar el correcaminos


con el respeto debido y no quiero causar controversias, el apuntar que no propongo una respuesta es menos propositivo, pero tengo la esperaza de que mi postura encontra de esa practica promueva la creacion de otros medios y eso, ya es algo, espero entiendas mi punto


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

sabes que pasa Helminto :
vos crees en la gente , y la gente (son millones) cada quien busca como zafar, cada uno busca como encontrar una ventaja propia , como conseguir un dolar pagando 50 centavos.

fijate que basta que se haga una ley que tarda años en hacerse para que a los dias ya se haya trampeado.

es por ello que NO EXISTE una solucion "honorable" , puesto que los depredadores no entienden de honor sino que solo de ventaja y provecho a bajo costo .
JAMAS se encontrara una solucion, ya que lo que vos consideres una solucion sera para el sinverguenza una debilidad o una puerta entre abierta.

la unica solucion es proteger como mas puedas lo tuyo..


----------



## Ratmayor (May 30, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> es por ello que NO EXISTE una solucion "honorable" , puesto que los depredadores no entienden de honor sino que solo de ventaja y provecho a bajo costo .
> JAMAS se encontrara una solucion, ya que lo que vos consideres una solucion sera para el sinverguenza una debilidad o una puerta entre abierta.
> 
> la unica solucion es proteger como mas puedas lo tuyo..


Pasa que tambien en mi pais, no se si otros, la oficina de patentes te pone todas las trabas posibles para que no registres tus invensiones y eso se presta que apliquen la ley del dremel a los transistores...


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

una vez, no recuerdo donde un ingeniero me conto que el estaba en el tema de maquinas agricolas.
y que las empresas tienen el tema muy claro y aceitado.

si vos apareces con un diseño nuevo, algo novedoso y lo patentas ellos lo analizan y roban tu idea, como tienen gente que conoce de leyes de patentes una vez que conocen tu idea LA MODIFICAN UN POCO , lo justo como para poder ellos patentar su producto, que es similar al tuyo o que nacio de tu idea pero lo suficientemetne distinto como para que no este cubierto por tu patente.

habras visto que las empresas grandes, grossass a vecs patentan algo y cuando ves la patente son cientos de patentes, cada una con su numero de patente.
intentan cubrirse patentando la idea y todas las opciones que se le parezcan y que puedan surgir de ella.

pero para eso hace falta dinero y todo un departamento de ingenieria y legal.

es....................cansador..........inutil..........me quedo con ginecologia


----------



## Daniele (May 30, 2011)

Hacía poco que me había recibido (año 1981) y no tenia trabajo hasta que caí en un empresa que reparaba alumbrado publico para la municipalidad de la ciudad de Buenos Aires. Entré como tablerista, pero al poco tiempo me pusieron arriba de un camión con un hidroelevador y con un compañero salíamos a la calle a hacer reparaciones en las columnas de iluminación. Por supuesto, nos daban un listado con las direcciones de las luces que teníamos que reparar. Con mi compañero nos turnábamos para “subir”, es decir una vez cada uno. Un día llegamos a una luminaria que no andaba en el centro de la cuidad, en una esquina a muy pocas cuadras de la casa Rosada. Le tocaba subir a mi compañero, entonces él me pide que le saque los fusibles a la columna, pero los fusibles no estaban en la columna, sino en la pared vecinal de la línea municipal. En ese lugar había 3 o 4 cajas todas iguales, así que busqué la que estaba enfrente de la columna, la abrí y le saqué los fusibles. Al ratito, mi compañero desde arriba me grita: CHE, PEDAZO DE PE****DO, NO SACASTE LOS FUSIBLES, ESTO ME RE**GO A PATADAS. Yo lo miro, y mostrándole los fusibles le digo: NO PUEDE SER SI LOS FUSIBLES LOS TENGO EN LA MANO. Y mi compañero me contesta: FIJATE BIEN PORQUE ESTO TIENE 220. Y poniendo una lámpara serie en las borneras de la luminaria me muestra que efectivamente hay 220. Yo me quedo pensando: COMO PUEDE SER, SI YO TENGO LOS FUSIBLES ACA? En eso miro para la esquina y veo un montón de autos y colectivos todos cruzados en un embotellamiento tremendo, luego miro el semáforo y veo que no anda. En ese momento me doy cuenta que le había sacado los fusibles al semáforo.

No recuerdo el nombre de mi compañero, pero si me acuerdo que se rió por lo menos 2 horas seguidas.


----------



## fernandob (May 30, 2011)

es que ahi ambos tuvieron una falla de seguridad.
para mi , en mi trabajo siempre verifico, hoy dia hay esos buscapolos electronicos que son de plastico , que sin contacto se prenden si hay tension.
o ni eso, la columna de alumbrado siempre tiene algo de tierra, en fin, el que sube debe verificar siempre alla donde va a meter mano.:
tester y un borne a tierra y con el otro se mide en los demas cables .
ademas, imagino que antes de tocar estaria atado o algo asi a la columna para no caer.

*siempre.*


uno con los años (si sobrevive) aprende a cuidarse.



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Helminto y otros , sigo el tema de "los derechos " aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/504810/ _para no desvirtuar las anecdotas .


----------



## Daniele (May 31, 2011)

Todo eso sucedió en el año 1982, en esa época no teniamos ni siquiera un tester. Gracias que teniamos una lampara serie. Con los años he aprendido a sobrevivir a las metidas de para, sobre todo cuando se trabaja con 220 y 380.

Saludos


----------



## pablocc (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola! muy buenos los comentarios, me hicieron reir por un buen rato,, jajajaj
Bueno les cuento mi anecdota, que cada vez que la recuerdo me muero de risa, 
Un dia estabamos en el taller de electronica en el cole, y el profe dice : chicos, mañana si quieren pueden traer sus "artefactos electronicos para reparar" todos re contentos se trajeron de todo, dvd, televisores, impresoras, computadoras, parecia un cementerio. Resulta que un muy buen amigo mio habia traido un televisor que se le iba el color. A todo esto mi amigo le pide ayuda al profe para arreglarlo, entonces le empieza a hacer unas preguntas sobre come se llamaban algunas partes, como por ejemplo el fly-back, hasta que le pregunta sobre el TRC: 
-Que es esto?
-Emmm,,
-Es un tuboo....
-Ahhh, yaaa seeee es un "TUBO DE RAYOS CATOLICOS" 
A lo que el profe le contesta AMEN..
Me rei tanto,, y todos se reian,, pobre,, se puso colorado que no daba mas,, jajajajjajajja
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2011)

hace bien poquito me paso algo , con una clienta, que me acordaba de ustedes, para contarlo. ( y hare un tema en el diodo mental) .

era una viejita que conoci hace tiempo , y siempre se hacia o daba la impresion de buenita.
yo por si no lo saben trabajo por mi cuenta en la calle como electricista.
y los años te van enseñando que no todo el mundo usa su traje real.
si , hablo de disfraces.

pero hay un solo consejo que les doy, si arreglan electro, o si trabajan por su cuenta:

haganse caso a ustedes, confien en sus dudas.
en cada trabajo no solo agarran experiencia en electronica sino en la gente.

si un tipo les viene apurado y les dice : te dejo este TV para que lo mires, dame el recibo .....tomense su tiempo, no le acepten el apuro, quizas sea robado o quizas lo trajo de otro service y le faltan cosas adentro y luego te hara un escandalo .
para, pedile los datos y mas aun , abri el aparato adelante de el para ver el aspecto  interno.
si tiene apuro que se lo lleve de nuevo.

y si vas a un domicilio y te vienen con cosas raras raja, no aceptes esas cosas.
VOS tenes que crear normas a seguir y mantenerlas.
siempre podes escapar de situaciones , como si te dicen :
podees venir a verme a casa esto  (y sabes que es un chanta) : bueno, pero dame tu telefono y te aviso por que ahora no puedo , me tengo que ir volandoa otro cliente que me espera.

les aseguro que vale mas una tarde de huevo sin trabajo que una semana o mas de disgusto por que te enredaste con ua vibora disfrazada.


(he tratado de ser lo mas generico posible, sin ejemplso especificos a proposito, para no condicionarlos, por que hay muchsimas variantes de esto, pero siempre hay aspectos comunes) .
lo importante :
estar trabajando FELIZ, contentos, pasar lso dias con alegria.
evitar los bichos que te quieren sacar eso


----------



## ernestogn (Jun 14, 2011)

a mi los que me dan risa , por no decir otra cosa son los que cuando me traen una PC para arreglar ,y les pregunto "que problema tiene", me dicen " NO NO , no tiene ningún problema anda todo bien, pero seguro que se le metió algún virus!" .
me dan ganas de decirle , si no tiene ningún problema, para que me la trajiste entonce!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 14, 2011)

algo asi me pasa cuando me dicen, "estaba funcionando de maravilla, hasta que se descompuso..."


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 14, 2011)

No es que sea muy de profesión, pero decir "Una corriente de 20 Imperios" en vez de "Una corriente de 20 Amperios" sí es una anécdota (de mi hermano), y es peor ponerlo en un examen de historia que no se ha dado el caso... hasta ahora.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 14, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> "Una corriente de 20 Imperios"


 Era el imperio persa o el imperio otomano?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 14, 2011)

pues debio estar cerca de algun ria para tener corriente...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2011)

20 Imperios... A ver...

1) Persa. (Rat lo puso).
2) Otomano (Rat de nuevo).
3) Francés.
4) Inglés (bueno, Británico).
5) Romano.
6) Inca.
7) Azteca.
8) Maya.
9) Chino.
10) Japonés.
11) Mongol.
12) Egipcio.
13) Bizantino.
14) Mexicano.
15) de Haití.
16) Español.
17) Austrohúngaro.
18) Romano Germánico.
19) Ruso.
20) Griego.

Y está Imperio Argentina .


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> 20 Imperios... A ver...


Y multiplicados por su resistencia nos de un voltaje bién hermoso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Y está Imperio Argentina .


Olvidaste al emperador Huguito el Malvado 

Ayer llega un cliente y me pregunta: Aqui venden una herramienta que se llama Pancreadora? y yo: Una queeee?   y la chica que lo acompañaba le hace algo asi:





y grita Crimpiadora!!!!

 Al menos la segunda opción la endendi y pude traducirla..:


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2011)

Es que era especial para el "Páncreas"


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2011)

esque buscaba algo para hacer panes pan-creadora


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 16, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> esque buscaba algo para hacer panes pan-creadora



Haberlo dicho antes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 18, 2011)

cacho falto el imperio lemurico ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cacho (Jun 18, 2011)

Pero si Su Alteza es Rey, no Emperador. ¿O ya tiene otro título más? (no quiero saber cómo lo consiguió )


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2011)

Arrasó con una colonia de Hormigas! AJjajajaajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Pero si Su Alteza es Rey, no Emperador. ¿O ya tiene otro título más? (no quiero saber cómo lo consiguió )


 
y.............a rey muerto rey puesto.

asi se consiguen .

yo por sea caso le hago reverencias


----------



## Nepper (Jun 26, 2011)

Primero, antes que todo, deberían ver este video...





Resulta, que esto lo había visto hace algún tiempo... lo cómico vino en la universidad...
Estaba en la clase de telecomunicaciones (teoría de las comunicaciones, médodos de codificación, análisis de señales, etc)
El profesor es un profesional en el tema y ejerse profesionalmente los temas que aborda la materia. Digamos que lo que sabe posee un apoyo práctico, por lo que es conocimiento más valioso...
Un día el hablaba con un alumno frente a toda la clase. Ese alumno trabajaba en una empresa de telecomunicaciones, el profesor quería fijar conceptos a la clase explicando con su experiencia, y con la de otros alumnos mediante anecdotas al momento de comunicarse con equipos.
En un momento, le cuenta al alumno, y por ende a toda la clase, su experiencia para probar un equipo que habían adquirido.
No recuerdo bien (porque mucho no entendía) pero la anécdota fue algo así:
Para probar la velocidad de respuesta del enlace satelital, enviamos un mensaje desde cordoba a mendoza, de ahí subía al satélite, del satelite bajaba a buenos aires, hiba hasta la central telefónica, de ahí por fibra optica a otra central telefónica cordobesa y ellos lo recibían por internet.
Geográficamente, el mensaje llego desde donde salió...

No recuerdo el camino que hacía realmente la señal, pero era algo así...
Entonces me vino a la cabeza inmediatamente el capítulo que les mostré... ¿irónico no? uno pensaría que es algo absurdo... pero realmente se hace.... y es útil!!!


----------



## Imzas (Jun 28, 2011)

Bueno recorde algo del instituto donde hice un curso de un año, bastante basico por lo demas, iba ahi despues del Liceo, un dia-sabiendo yo de que hablaba pero no quise explicar yo el tema pues quien debia enseñar era el profesor, no yo-le pregunte al maestro, como transmitian las radios fm en estereo y luego como hacia el receptor el trabajo inverso para separar los canales. EL profesor insunuo una risa y dijo: "bueno despues de la etapa detectora solo se duplican los canales de audio, eso usted lo sabe yo se los enseñe", luego el volvi a pregunta de forma mas precisa, y el solto la carcajada, a lo que siguieron los otros alumnos. Me senti mal, casi llore.
Otro dia intentando de nuevo que el enseñara que el dibujo en un esquema electronico era un cristal (nunca nos hablo de ellos en clase), le volvi a preguntar que era el dichoso simbolo, y el dijo: "ah ese es un capacitor especial" y se ahorro por lo menos dos clases mas :s. Ya no tuve animo de volver a preguntar nada.
Hoy ese "instituto" es una academia de aer´´obica (nos e por que no sale el acento :S).


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 29, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Hoy ese "instituto" es una academia de *aeróbica*.


Eso es facil de entender, ese individuo como profesor de electrónica es un buen gimnasta...


----------



## Imzas (Jun 29, 2011)

Bueno al menos me sirvio para lavar mis ojos desde adentro .


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jun 30, 2011)

En los tiempos de la TV valvular me tocó asistir a un caso muy cómico, fuí a visitar un técnico amigo a su taller que estaba en una galería de comercios céntrica, llegué en el preciso momento que salía muy enojado con su valija de herramientas a hacer un reclamo en garantía a domicilio.
Me pide que lo acompañe como si fuera su ayudante y en el camino al cliente me narra que había reparado un TV de válvulas el que había quedado con una calidad de imagen notable, pero que la clienta, una anciana mujer, lo llamó para decirle que la TV no se véía bien, por mas que intentó convencerla no hubo caso y allá íbamos los dos.
Cuando llegamos, la clienta, una ancianita muy amable y cálida, le decía que la imagen no es igual a antes que se la llevara y el insistía que la reparación había sido del sonido y que no tocó nada de la imagen que no podía ser, pero en esto la ancianita se mostró inflexible y le pidió que la mirara.
Mi amigo recurriendo a su paciencia ni siquiera prendió el aparato y se dispuso a sacarle la tapa, ni bien la sacó me pidió que la encendiera y le dijo a la ancianita que el iba a modificar la imagen, que las imagenes iban a pasar y que ella debía elegir la mejor.... acto seguido desengancha el vertical muy lentamente... y las imágenes iban pasando, entonces el le dice: Abuela! fijese cual es la mas nítida y me avisa... habrán pasado unas 6 o 7 pantallas y de pronto ella dice.. esa!!!! entonces el en ese momento vuelve a clavar el vertical....
Vió joven? que yo tenía razón?--... Si abuela, no hay drama, ahora tiene la mejor imagen... eligió la mejor verdad?.- Así es joven muchas gracias........
El esfuerzo para no estallar en una carcajada todavía me duele en el estómago.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jul 1, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> El esfuerzo para no estallar en una carcajada todavía me duele en el estómago.


Eso es conocer las bondades del Efecto Placebo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> En los tiempos de la TV valvular me tocó asistir a un caso muy cómico, fuí a visitar un técnico amigo a su taller que estaba en una galería de comercios céntrica, llegué en el preciso momento que salía muy enojado con su valija de herramientas a hacer un reclamo en garantía a domicilio.
> Me pide que lo acompañe como si fuera su ayudante y en el camino al cliente me narra que había reparado un TV de válvulas el que había quedado con una calidad de imagen notable, pero que la clienta, una anciana mujer, lo llamó para decirle que la TV no se véía bien, por mas que intentó convencerla no hubo caso y allá íbamos los dos.
> Cuando llegamos, la clienta, una ancianita muy amable y cálida, le decía que la imagen no es igual a antes que se la llevara y el insistía que la reparación había sido del sonido y que no tocó nada de la imagen que no podía ser, pero en esto la ancianita se mostró inflexible y le pidió que la mirara.
> Mi amigo recurriendo a su paciencia ni siquiera prendió el aparato y se dispuso a sacarle la tapa, ni bien la sacó me pidió que la encendiera y le dijo a la ancianita que el iba a modificar la imagen, que las imagenes iban a pasar y que ella debía elegir la mejor.... acto seguido desengancha el vertical muy lentamente... y las imágenes iban pasando, entonces el le dice: Abuela! fijese cual es la mas nítida y me avisa... habrán pasado unas 6 o 7 pantallas y de pronto ella dice.. esa!!!! entonces el en ese momento vuelve a clavar el vertical....
> ...


 
el caso que acabas de contar es muy interesante.
a mi me ha pasado en otras cosas.
viste que contas que el tecnico salio enojado a realizar el service.??
por un lado tenes que perder tiempo , a veces es cerca de tu domicilio y no es problemas, pero otras no es tan cerca.
ADEMAS ( y aca empieza lo gris) .
esta la incertidumbre de que nunca sabes frente a quien te encontraras.
en el caso de el tecnico que contas tuvo un poco de buen aniño y calma para usar el efecto psicologico Y ADEMAS LA VIEJITA era manejable.
pero no siempre es asi.
a veces te encontras con viejas /viejos y tambien jovenes que te llaman de nuevo con una clara intencion de engañarte y abusar de vos y de la garantia.
gente que No hay forma de manejar .

y eso a uno le crea un mal momento .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

a mi me ha pasado que me llamaron por una garantia de una tv y habian cambiado el tv reparado por mi por otro exactamente igual que no funcionaba, como si yo fuese idiota y no me fuera a dar cuenta!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

ves..............esas cosas...........y si lo contas como que "podria ser" te dicen que estas paranoico .
:enfadado:

y decime , lo reconocieron ?? o te la pelearon ?
por que a veces lo jodido es cuando se pone la gente en mala pesada.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> No recuerdo bien (porque mucho no entendía) pero la anécdota fue algo así:
> Para probar la velocidad de respuesta del enlace satelital, enviamos un mensaje desde cordoba a mendoza, de ahí subía al satélite, del satelite bajaba a buenos aires, hiba hasta la central telefónica, de ahí por fibra optica a otra central telefónica cordobesa y ellos lo recibían por internet.
> Geográficamente, el mensaje llego desde donde salió...
> 
> ...





muy simpático el vídeo...

y yo tengo mis dudas... así como hay cosas muy útiles que son muy pocas hay muchísimas cosas que rayan en lo absurdo....

como eso de estar buscando media hora el control para encender la Radio o el TV... o tenerlo cerca y estar cambiando de programa y no terminar de ver nada...
o mega televisiones metidas en un cuarto de 1mt x 1mt... y así infinidad de cosas...
y no se diga en la telefonía celular... cuantas tonterías les ponen... pero bueno... en gustos se rompen géneros...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 1, 2011)

ultimamente he visto que todos andan con la moda de telfonos celulares con HD y me pregunto, los tipos que los compran saben de que demonios se trata esta tecnologia?, y en todo caso ¿se distingue la alta definicion en una pantalla de maximo 3"?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ves..............esas cosas...........y si lo  contas como que "podria ser" te dicen que estas paranoico .
> :enfadado:
> 
> y decime , lo reconocieron ?? o te la pelearon ?
> por que a veces lo jodido es cuando se pone la gente en mala pesada.



noo, la repelearon, olvidate, no dan el brazo a torcer ni a palos. pasa que muchas ganas de joderme no les da, soy grandote y con cara de malo(fuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!jajajaja), cosa que salvo varias veces a un amigo que laburaba conmigo en el llerta de que lo *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* a palos, cuando el solito se podia defender muuuy bien, pero como era (notese el uso del tiempo pasado jaja) medio chinchulin creian que lo podian pasar por arriba.

en el caso que comente en el otro post pelearon hasta que me calente y les abri el tv ahi no mas, primero, faltaba el papelito que le ponia con fecha, el esmalte en los tornillos, al abrirlo le faltaba el fly-back y no me acuerdo que otra cosa, mas vale que no iba a andar!!! jaja y si, despues, haciendose los bobos, uuuuuuy, capaz que lo agarro [pone aca el nombre que se te ocurra] sin avisarnos, por que el/ella tiene el mismo, capaz que me lo cambio, que HDP y blablablablablabla


en el caso de mi amigo fue por uqe recibimos un tv que no andaba de un cliente que era vecino del local. por la cantidad de artefactos que teniamos no abrimos el tv ahi adelante de el. media placa quemada, casi casi prendida fuego.

cuando le aviso por telefono lo que salia el arreglo del tv(placa nueva) dijo que lo consultaba con el hijo y de ultima se hacia una escapada el hasta el local y me daba un adelanto.

hora u hora y media despues cae el tipo este con el hijo, prepoteando al flaco que estaba detras del mostrador(el flaco este amigo mio) que nos iba a *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* a trompadas por que el tv funcionaba lo mas bien, que lo habia traido por uqe se movia un poquito la imagen, llama al gordo de *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* ese que venga a dar la cara (o sea, yo)y bastantes improperios mas que no vienen al caso.

la cosa es que el tipo no sabia que detras de una especie de biombo estaba la puerta del taller, y yo estaba ahi escuchando. te imaginaras la cara del fulano cuando apareci como por arte de magia en el mostrador, con bastante cara de tujes en plan de meterle la cabeza adentro del tv. lo mas chistoso es que la puerta de calle del local no se podia abrir sin que algunos de nosostros 2 tocaramos un boton(cerradura electrica) asi que no podian salir. 

imaginate la cara del tipo cuando me le plante adelante, le dije al flaco que abra la puerta, agarre el tv con una sola mano de una lengüeta que tenia y lo puse en plena vereda. y ahi si, salieron los 2 con el rabo entre als piernas.

lamentablemente la gente es asi, te quiere pasar por arriba por que sos un bobo que usa un aparatito que le dice cual y donde es la falla, por que no saben la rotura de traste que tuviste que hacer para estudiar como arreglarle el tv al señorito.

puaa, mira todo lo que escribi. disculpen chesss

saludos



Helminto G. dijo:


> ultimamente he visto que todos andan con la moda de telfonos celulares con HD y me pregunto, los tipos que los compran saben de que demonios se trata esta tecnologia?, y en todo caso ¿se distingue la alta definicion en una pantalla de maximo 3"?



te digo la verdad,estoy recontento con mi super celu ajajaja. como tiene android hay montones de cosa que le puedo poner, como tiene buena resolucion de pantalla el gps se ve perfecto.

una de las ultimas cosas que baje es para usarlo de control remoto a traves de WIFI para controlar una pc que hace de HTPC, si me funcionara esa pc claro esta :enfadado:

uso el celu tambien para leer novelas, elemental para cuando se hace el numero 2 jeje


saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 1, 2011)

si si, no digo que sean malos esos aparatitos y android no esta nada mal, pero te aseguro que tu celu no presume ser HD y tiene buena resolucion de pantalla, lo que me refiero es como dicen por estos lares que les dan "atole con el dedo" a los consumidores y lo peor del caso es que los compradores caen de lo mas bonito, sin ponerse a pensar que fregados les estan vendiendo...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

> como tiene buena resolucion de pantalla el gps se ve perfecto.



Mmm .. digamos el famoso GPS... yo no tengo oportunidad de salir mucho de mi ciudad que la conozco como la palma de mi mano... asi que no me es muy necesario...

y a las ciudades a las que voy normalmente por motivos de compras que son Leon, Queretaro(Ciudades medio grandecitas)... jamas me he perdido y siempre he dado y llegado a donde quiero incluso sin mapas... no niego que si se es vendedor o repartidor es una herramienta muy util...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> lamentablemente la gente es asi, te quiere pasar por arriba por que sos un bobo *que usa un aparatito que le dice cual y donde es la falla, *por que no saben la rotura de traste que tuviste que hacer para estudiar como arreglarle el tv al señorito.


 
esa tambien la escuche un par de veces................:enfadado:

y de celular.... si que soy un jobato, estoy pensando (de veras) cambiar mi nokia 1100 por uno nuevo y mis aspiraciones son (ademas de que me guste) :
que mantenga una linternita que ya me ha salvado varias veces.
con camarita VGA o sea de 1 Mp o menos voy feliz.
grabador de voz eso lo uso mucho en el MP4 .
y que tenga manos libres asi no sigo quemandome el cerebro.

nada mas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Mmm .. digamos el famoso GPS... yo no tengo oportunidad de salir mucho de mi ciudad que la conozco como la palma de mi mano... asi que no me es muy necesario...
> 
> y a las ciudades a las que voy normalmente por motivos de compras que son Leon, Queretaro(Ciudades medio grandecitas)... jamas me he perdido y siempre he dado y llegado a donde quiero incluso sin mapas... no niego que si se es vendedor o repartidor es una herramienta muy util...



yo el gps no lo uso como tal, si no como guia de calles, por que si no muchas veces tengo que estar con la guia en papel(en argentina se conoce como guia T)

me parece una ridiculez ir todo el dia con el gps, aca se ven muchos taxistas con el susodicho aparatito


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> si que soy un *jobato*


...Y eso que es?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> si si, no digo que sean malos esos aparatitos y android no esta nada mal, pero te aseguro que tu celu no presume ser HD y tiene buena resolucion de pantalla, lo que me refiero es como dicen por estos lares que les dan "atole con el dedo" a los consumidores y lo peor del caso es que los compradores caen de lo mas bonito, sin ponerse a pensar que fregados les estan vendiendo...




se, es verdad, por lo menos yo sabia que me estaban vendiendo(pero por uqe yo estaba comprando no al reves) hice las averigüaciones pertinentes mucho antes de salir apara el negocio.

conozco gente que le vendieron celu con internet, y directamente piensan que luego no les cobran y quedan ensartados con un celu sin wifi yc on planes de internet cariiiiisimos



fernandob dijo:


> esa tambien la escuche un par de veces................:enfadado:
> 
> y de celular.... si que soy un jobato, estoy pensando (de veras) cambiar mi nokia 1100 por uno nuevo y mis aspiraciones son (ademas de que me guste) :
> que mantenga una linternita que ya me ha salvado varias veces.
> ...



naaaaaaaa, como el 1100 nadam un fierro, cascote a full. hoy por hoy para que tenga linternita te tenes que buscar un celu con "flash" en la camara, no es mas que un led, pero alumbran lindo. el mio lo tiene, y con una aplicacion para android que esta en el "escritorio" la tengo ahi no mas para prenderla. no es tan directa como la tecla C del 1100, pero bue.

el resto de lo que decis, casi todos los fonos

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

yo la guia de papel no leo un pomo ya , letras muy chiquitas......

pero es muy util siempre en la calle PREGUNTAR, buscas a una chica que te pinte y le preguntas, aunque no sepa la direccion , quizas veas que te mira con ojitos y ahi tiras de la cuerda.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...Y eso que es?




viejo, veterano, anciano , de bastante edad 



fernandob dijo:


> yo la guia de papel no leo un pomo ya , letras muy chiquitas......
> 
> pero es muy util siempre en la calle PREGUNTAR, buscas a una chica que te pinte y le preguntas, aunque sea medio boba, quizas veas que te mira con ojitos y ahi tiras de la cuerda.




jummmm encima que le guste pescar????


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

bueno che.tampoco repetirlo asi , con tantos sinonimos .......:enfadado:.....

 veterano, sabio, con experiencia .

eso es !!!!!!!!!



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> jummmm encima que le guste pescar????


 
siiiii  es divertido pescar y tambien ser pescado 

siiiii


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> bueno che.tampoco repetirlo asi , con tantos sinonimos .......:enfadado:.....
> 
> veterano, sabio, con experiencia .
> 
> eso es !!!!!!!!!



bueno abu, no se me enoje, acuerdese de la pastillita verde 




fernandob dijo:


> siiiii  es divertido pescar y tambien ser pescado
> 
> siiiii




y darle al pecado??


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> bueno abu, no se me enoje, acuerdese de la pastillita verde


 
mira............si no fuese por que ya dijiste que sos grande y con cara de malo ,......te buscaba para darte una leccion de respeto ......
...(ya me fije y las que tomo no es ninguna verde ) 



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y darle al pecado??


 
no es ningun pecado.
el pecado es pasar la vida sin disfrutarla.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> mira............si no fuese por que ya dijiste que sos grande y con cara de malo ,......te buscaba para darte una leccion de respeto ......


Peor hubiese sido que hablara de la pastillita azul... 

Hoy vi como el cliente definitivamente piensa que uno está puesto en el taller por govierno.

Una clienta tenía un problema con un Nintendo DS y dicho problema me lo heredó el antiguo técnico. Resulta que el técnico anterior le robo una buena cantidad de piezas y a mi me tocó contactar a varios de mis proveedores y me tarde casi 1 mes hubicando todo para armar el DS y entregarselo a la señora. A la señora no se le cobró NADA.

A la semana, ella lleva otro DS y lo revisa el otro técnico, este técnico no tiene mucha experiencia con esos equipos y lo que sabe se lo he ido enseñando yo  (Modestia aparte), pero este DS solo necesitaba que le dieran un buen mantenimiento y se lo hizo y le entregó el equipo de un día para otro, donde resulta que despues mi compañero me cuenta que la muy @#&* dijo que menos mal que el equipo lo había el porque yo no sabia nada de esos equipos porque me tardaba demasiado :enfadado:

Es decir, se suponía que yo debía hacer magia para arreglar las travesuras del técnico anterior? Que aparte de que no le cobré nada le entregara el equipo en tiempo record?

Me dio tanta rabia que si por mala suerte me vuelve a caer un equipo de esa señora en mis manos, no solo se lo voy a tener en tiempo record, juro que le voy a cobrar 10 veces lo que le cobro a cualquier otro cliente para que hable mal de mi con gusto :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> mira............si no fuese por que ya dijiste que sos grande y con cara de malo ,......te buscaba para darte una leccion de respeto ......
> ...(ya me fije y las que tomo no es ninguna verde )



bueeno, tampoco pa tanto, me pongo feo cuando me enojo, venite que nos tomamos unos fecas 



fernandob dijo:


> no es ningun pecado.
> el pecado es pasar la vida sin disfrutarla.







Ratmayor dijo:


> Peor hubiese sido que hablara de la pastillita azul...



ESO!! 



Ratmayor dijo:


> Hoy vi como el cliente.............




ta bien que uno trabaja "para" ellos, pero muchos creen que precisamente trabajas de esto que sos un bobo suelda cablecitos.

a mi me paso que me trajeron una playstation, de cuando la play one era nueva, asi que imaginate de cuando te estoy hablando. me deja la consola y antes de que llegara a su casa yo ya estaba llamando para que la venga a buscar que ya estaba. sabes el drama que me hizo por que le cobre bastante?? ojo, era cambio de laser completo, asi que era sacar 3 tornillos y listo, por eso la velocidad. es como que hay que cobrar por minuto u hora trabajada.


destinto me paso en estos dias. una maquina de fabrica de helados, de esos que son tipo crema de afeitar que los venden por litro, 2 semanas y media parada la maquina, por que no encontraba una falla en la placa de control de los contactores (4 flipflops j-k que no dejaban de zapatear los reles), el tipo chocho por que al final le puse un interruptor tipo industrial y le anule un pulsador para no tener problemas. en el medio recablee, cambie contactor y otras cositas.

que diferencia de persona, no??

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 1, 2011)

si , lso clientes son distintos , como cada persona es distinta.
yo hace años que en mi trabajo no tengo noveddades tecnicas y me la paso aprendiendo de la gente .

eso que contas de que en seguida llamaste a esa clienta por que reparaste un aparato en seguida esta muy mal, es un grave error .
hay tiempos que respetar.

si vos lo arreglas en seguida el primer pensamiento de la gran mayoria de la gente sera que era una pavada, un fusible o algo menos aun , y lo que le cobres le parecera mucho.
le robaste la plata por una tonteria.

es una pena la falta de confianza pero es previsible, por que no existe forma tanto para nosotros como para el cliente de distinguir entre la verdad y ma mentira, por eso en el trabajo hay pautas que evitan estas confusiones.

no alcanza ser un buen tecnico , hay que demostrarlo.
y (por desgracia de nuevo) NO se demuestra encontrando la falla en seguida.

mira yo trabajo como electricista mas que nada, si , electricista, no electronico.
y hubo un tiempo hace años que ya tenia una buena idea de la falla antes de llegar a donde el cliente , hasta me paso algunas veces en problemas que ya habia ido otro y no lo saco, y yo con un par de preguntas por telefono antes de ir ya me iba haciendo una idea de posibilidades y descartando , y al llegar apuntaba y daba en el blanco.......
y me daba eso a veces problemas, era contraproducente.

el viejo dicho:
vos le encontras la falla en 30 minutos y le cobras 100 $ y sos un ladron , ni su hijo el doctor (todas tienen hijo Dr. ) gana eso.
pero va un tontin a su casa ,e esta dos dias y le pone toda la casa culoparriba y le cobra 400 $ y esta bien por que fue mucho trabajo.



esc como digo: 
psicologia o mejor, ginecologia...... ¿ que tiene de dificil saber hacer cosquilllas con el dedo y diagnosticar un par de pavadas ???


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2011)

sip, es como decis, valoran mucho mas el tiempo invertido(supuestamente, claro) antes que los estudios de uno.

antes labure de electronico, despues de electricista, de electronico otra vez, ahora? de lo que venga!!!!jajaja


psico o gineco??mmmmmm en el primero tratas con locos, en el segundo laburas donde otros se divierten jajaja

saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 2, 2011)

Por eso insisto que muchos clientes piensan que uno está puesto alli por el govierno...

Ayer mismo una clienta me lleva una minilaptop para que le cambie la pantalla, y le cobré us$23,25 y con una cara que casi se le salen los ojos me dice: " ¿Porque tanto? si eso es una tontería..!"
Yo agarré mis herramientas, se las di a mi clienta y le dije, bueno, si es tan facil, toma, diviertete... ¬¬'
La clienta se rió, no se esperaba mi respuesta y se digna a pagar, hago el trabajo frente de ella (Se que es algo no recomendable, pero este caso lo requería) e hice el trabajo que se viera lo mas complicado posible 

Luego de mirar que el cambio de pantalla no era rellenar ranas con algodon no solo pago sino hasta me dio propina


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2011)

23 dolares un cambi ode pantalla, con la pantalla incluida ?? 
donde estas ? de donde sos ?? 

el tema es que ( en el caso de esta mujer va la cosa) que hay gente que tiene esa educacion, es de costumbre que lo hacen , no tienen NPI de lo que es pero saben que (por educacion) deben quejarse.
es como esa gente comerciante que esta acostumbradaa regatear todo .

es mas, como ejemplo, digamso que te viene un equipo y su reparacion cuesta como barato 100 $ , y vos conoces a esa cliente. pues como "experimento " (obvio que destructible) le decis " el costo es de 40 $ .
te ASEGURO que se quejara igual.
por que no tiene NMP idea , pero tiene grabado el actuar asi.

la gente tiene costumbres.

ojo, como dije ese experimento es destructible (salvo jugada bien planificada) por que a una persona asi es muy dificil luego subirle el precio.
tenes que decirle que no y listo .

que ahora que recuerdo lo hice una vez....y se quedo con buena bronca. aca les cuento :
una señora de el consejo de un edificio que venia y me pedia siempre presupuestos , como era a 2 cuadras de casa yo iba, pero nunca me daba trabajos, incluso un dia con un colega conocido me entere que se lo dio a el , aunque incluso el le paso mas caro que yo .....esa si que no la entendi nunca.
pero fue lo que me hizo el quiebre, nunca agarraba trabajos pero no sabia el por que , suponia que tenian un pescado que cobraba menos...........pero eso me mato .

asi que lo deje en una de esas celdas de memoria que se refrescan para que no quede en el olvido .....y volvio un tiempo despues a pedirme otro presupuesto, recuerdo bien , era hacer el cableado nuevo de la porteria, el edificio de calle sarmiento cerca de plaza almagro.
voy a mirar y le digo que luego le paso presupuesto.
y lo pienso unos dias...........pero esta vez no pienso en el trabajo y cuanto cobrar..........pienso en VENGANZA , rica y dulce y como lograrla yo con mi nula experiencia en estas cosas, ya que siempre actue y pense en trabajo y no en estas jugadas de mierda.

era un trabajo de digamos mil pesos y le pase 500 .
y como siempre se quejo , cuando le dije el numero , de vicio se quejo .
solo para tantearme me doy cuenta hoy dia, a ver si podia ser menos aun.

pero volvio unos dias despues con una amiga de el edificio , contenta, que YO tuve la suerte de que me habian aceptado el presupuesto  (casi esperaba que yo le agradezca) .
claro , pidio otros y vio que el mio era baratisimo, y como tenia el local , no me iba a escapar.

le dije que bueno , que yo la llamaba por que ahora estaba con mucho trabajo .
(yo tenia claro que NO haria ese trabajO ).

me vino a ofrecer el anticipo (para tenerme atado) pero se lo rechace, le dije que cuando empiece le tomaba el anticipo .
asi la bicicletee un tiempo , venia a quejarse, que cuando empezaba.
hasta que un dia le dije :
Que tenai mucho trabajo y no se cuando podria empezar, que yo le doy prioridad A MIS CLIENTES y ella no era UN CLIENTE, por que clientes son lso que me llaman siempre , no la primera vez, yo respeto a quienes me llaman desde hace rato .

me quizo hacer un juego de responsabilidad, y de que me comprometi, y de que mi palabra, y de que para ellos es urgente.
(por eso es que no le acepte el anticipo) .

lo ultimo que le dije , en la ultima conversacion fue :
se recuerda cuando le pase el numero ?? que me dijo que le parecia caro ?? 
bueno, si tiene apuro por que no le da el trabajo a otro ??
busque otro con mas tiempo y lo hacen ya .



yo sabia que no conseguiria ese precio, y que se habia ella metido en la cabeza ese numero, y le costaria pagar mas, por que ya se hizo esa idea.
yo en ningun  momento le dije que me equivoque en el numero, que le pase poco .
es mas , le insistia que el numero estaba bien , pero no tenia tiempo .

si bien parece una maniopbra cruel , es simplemente devolver la misma moneda.

es como si , en lo que se refere a reparacion de electronica te viene una HDP quejosa con un DVD que vos sabes que hay que cambiarle la optica y :
precio de optica:
100$ de venta , a vos te cuesta 75 $  
precio de trabajo 60 $
total : 160 $ 

pues que como sabes que es una HDP le haces esto a proposito:
la reparacion sale 30$ le decis.

se queja.

bueno, eso es lo que cobro, disculpe pero no muevo el precio.....
te lo acepta .
entonces antes de mpezar le pedis 75 $ de anticipo .
claro , te pondra un .......................
si vos dijiste 30 $ !!!!!!!!!!!
no, 30$ es mi trabajo , pero el repuesto sale 75$ 

la mina no lo tragara eso, por que se hizo la idea de 30$ y se la cambiaste a 30 + 75 .......eso no se lo traga una persona asi .

(presta atencion que a proposito le pasaste el costo ) .

seguro se ira.
pero cuando lelve el equipo a otro lado vera que sale mas caro (100 + 60 ) 
asi que volvera, por que esa gente es RATA y le pesa mas lo rata que el orgullo.

y ahi le cortas el rostro, le decis que ya no se lo arreglas vos , que lo lleve a otro lado .
se queda con la bronca que lo tendra que pagar mas caro de lo que vos le cobrabas.


son pequeñas delicias que no siempre salen , pero son jugadas de ajedrez con el bicho mas impredecible.
o no tanto .


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 2, 2011)

ha no, si vuelven despues de haber sacado presupuesto en otro lado les subo el precio, y si se quejan de que lo he subido, les digo simplemente "pues el otro tecnico ya le metio mano, y no se que haya hecho asi que por eso le sale mas..." y aun asi lo dejan


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 2, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> 23 dolares un cambi ode pantalla, con la pantalla incluida ??
> donde estas ? de donde sos ??


Soy de Venezuela . la clienta trajo la pantalla. Eso me recuerda que tambien se quejó porque le dije que no le daría garantía por esa pantalla 


Helminto G. dijo:


> ha no, si vuelven despues de haber sacado presupuesto en otro lado les subo el precio, y si se quejan de que lo he subido, les digo simplemente "pues el otro tecnico ya le metio mano, y no se que haya hecho asi que por eso le sale mas..." y aun asi lo dejan


Eso me recuerda a los que van al taller y cuando preguntan un precio me dicen: "Pero si un tecnico de por alla me dijo que el me lo hacia por menos!" a esos les respondo: Y que está esperando pues? ahorrese ese dinero y vaya con aquel tecnico... ¬¬


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hubo un tiempo en que tuve taller de reparaciones de articulos electrónicos el cual por motivos de salud graves debí dejar y muchos años despues que me re-incorporé a la vida laboral lo hice desde el lado de la informática. Las broncas que me hacían agarrar los clientes cuando no aceptaban los presupuestos de reparación + las picardías o sencillamente la falta de registro de las situaciones de los clientes me hicieron un quiebre el día que me trajeron un televisor con toda la etapa horizontal volada en el que para terminar el presupuesto quemé muchos componentes, cuando le pasé el precio apenas compensaba el gasto de materiales, al cliente le pareció caro y no lo aceptó....fué un "venenito" ese trabajo.
De ahi en adelante no abrí nunca mas un tv, lo recibía, lo conectaba delante del cliente y le decía que le pasaba presupuesto, a las 24 Hs, le pasaba un presupuesto carísimo, si lo hacía fenómeno, terminaba cobrando realmente lo que era, pero si no lo hacía, no había gastado tiempo, trataba de ser ético, si el trabajo terminaba siendo un fusible, le cobraba el valor de 10 fusibles pero no más, no le cobraba lo presupuestado, de esa manera me ahorré todos los problemas y todos contentos.
Reparar rápido nunca fué "saludable", sucede mas notoriamente con la informática, gremio donde el 98 % son médicos brujos y donde todos son doctores.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 2, 2011)

y eso quie en la electronica aun no se han metido "los colegios y sus titulos" (creo yo) que si no .

yo soy tecnico en electronica y trabajod e electricista.
hace años que empezaron a jorobar con esto de ser "matriculado" , toda una cuestion de negocios $$$$$.
donde el tecnico queda sol ocomo un pinche cualquiera.

si el colegio de electricistas se mueve politicamente por que a su gente le interesa, pues que sus asociados (electricistas y electrotecnicos) son beneficiados ya que estan "habilitados" a ciertos trabajos.

y si el colegio de electronicos que tiene incumbencias en eso, es decir que un electronico esta capacitado para meter mano (como no ) , pero como los dirigentes no les importa o no ven ellos el negocio, pues que te quedas afuera.

yo les dare un ejemplo de muchos:
PUESTA A TIERRA en inmuebles.
pues que el gobierno (por decirlo facil) esta pidiendo controles, y estos controles son solo ir y hacer una medicion , la cual NO s irve de mucho , pero por ir a hacerla con todos lso papeles cobran entre 100 a 150 dolares.
y es que para ser legal tienes que tener un sello por aqui y otro por alli , y cada uno cuesta sus pesitos.
y esa medicion , bueno, es para largo pero es tan inutil o casi como un cenicero en una moto .

yo tiempo atras les decia a mis clientes que cuando iba a hacer un trabajo si querian controlaba eso sin costo extra, por que para mi era unos minutos y tenia un equipo de medicion facil .
pero ahora ya ni me meto .
nada de nada.

antes veias algo mal y lo avisabas, hoy dia mejor ni te metes a ver si te embrollan a ti en algo .

en fin, toda una porqueria impresionante.

y las veecs que me puse a hablar con algunos tecnicos de esots que estan habilitados y se dedican a eso .........que da pena lo poco que saben .

en realidad , en mi colegio (COPITEC) me dijeron que yo puedo medir y certificar o algo asi, pero es un tema tan .... sucio para mi gusto que he visto como lo esquivo , hay gente que se dedica a eso , pero ...........de nuevo :

que les parece mas seguro a ustedes ??
que alguien venga un dia y mida algo y diga por escrito :
"ESTO ESTA OK " ...claro.......ahora........por que mañana no se.

o hacer un equipo que controle constantemente eso ?? 
yo pense varias vecees en hacer algo asi, pero es todo un negocio feo.
que para venderlo debe estar habilitado, certificado, pasteurizado por todos esos sinverguenzas que .....ademas.........le estropeas el negocio a muchos.

que se quedan sin dedicarse a cobrar 100 a 150 U$ por ir un rato a medir algo .
y como dije , las instituciones que tambien facturan por cada medicion.

( y ni que hablar de algunos que se dedican.que he conocido, son re- soberbios , cuando les consulte de hacerme un certificado aunque yo haya hecho la medicion me vienen con todo el verso de que es algo dificil y de que no combran menos de tanto , y de que esto y aquello acerc ad esu profesionalismo ............ y , aunque no lo crean , luego estan "apretados" en un trabajo y me llaman para consultarme otros temas, como ser que tienen problemas con una fotocelula .....o que lso vaya a ayudar por una falla que no encuentran y ellos a mi me pagan monedas, pero si yo les pido ayuda como son matriculados me quieren cobrar lo que se les canta................la verdad .... una imbecilidad que apenas me percate de el ambiente lo esquive) .


imaginense ustedes, que les digan y vean que se hace publicidad en los medios que diga que si el que repara su Tv o video o lo que sea no es un tecnico certificado por la escuela PICHICHU el trabajo no es seguro y que esa gente no es confiable.

no importa que ustredes tengan 20 años como tecnicos, o que hayan estudiado en una escuela tecnica del estado o lo que sea, si no se van a asociar a la escuela o al "club" PICHICHU , pues que tienen mala publicidad, y como ustedes estan solos y la gente que armo esa escuela o sociedad PICHICHUS estan agrupados y con $$ y con asesores para meter pua donde sea y asi conseguir respaldo legal.

pues que de golpe solo son buenos si tienen ese carnet.



La electronica es otro mundo , tratan infinidad de temas y complejos, y con libertad, no hay este asunto .
por ejemplo , se que un electronico como yo puedo certificar el tema de cablado UTP o algo asi, me lo habian comentado, otro hace el trabajo y como exigen certificados, uno debe ir y medir y certificar, y es una pavada hacer bien la medicion, pero hay que certificar.
o sea hacer un papelito legal con toda la cosa legal (nada tecnica) .

un ejemplo de esta "asquerosidad" ahora se los busco :

aca esta:

http://www.caepe.org.ar

antes , hace unos pocos años no existia esto, *reparaba EL QUE SABIA*.
pero se agruparon unos pocos "chantas" y se consiguieron una personeria juridica y no se que , y andan con publicidad y con "sus normas inventadas ".............
me trae de los pelos el pensar que con ser un TECNICO recibido en una ENET de mi pais no me alcance.
que tenga que por publicidad engañosa asociarme a un lugar asi para tener un supuesto prestigio .

si navegan por esa pagina veran como intentan convencerte que si NO sos socio de ellos , pues que no sos persona confiable (tomense un ratito y naveguen por ella) .

y si vas a la parte de lo que ellos consideran "etica"...........para morirse.

*en fin, el dia que vean que algun grupito de CHANTAS se quiere armar en lo suyo algo asi, llamese colegio, club asociacion, patronato, sindicato, cueva, banda , o lo que sea ......vean como juntarse para desbaratarlos , por que son una plaga .*
*no trabajan, quieren vivir de nosotros.*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2011)

fernando!!!!! abri el link de caepe y me desaparecio la billetera!!!!!!!!!! si yo la tenia aca al lado de la compu


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nunca imaginé que habria una asociacion de tecnicos de porteros electricos, comprendo la asociación por profesion pero desconocía la de una asociación por producto, que olorcillo a chantas organizados.
Existe una asociación de técnicos de audio? o de video?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2011)

esasi, donde un grupito que no quiere trabajar mas ve la posibilidad politica de hacer "un club " .fijate incluso, como es este mundo , un club de futbol, lso millones que maneja.
y uno se pregunta si es inocente : ¿ que de que ?? un club es para ir a jugar o comer un asado.
la $$ se hace con los socios...... pero no , hay otras cosas.

y esta gente , .......mira, te cuento por ejemplo ya que mencionas asociaciones, cuantas crees que hay de electricidad ??? 

http://www.electroindustria.com.ar/nuevo/auspiciantes.asp

aca otra vision:

http://www.electroinstalador.com/empresas/organismos/index.php

http://www.electroinstalador.com/empresas/camaras/index.php

unas son "camaras" y otras son "organismos" ....... 
todos te dicen como trabajar o de algun modo te quieren manejar.

lo UNICO que deberia existir es *LA ESCUELA DE EDUCACION TECNICA xxxxxx*
que es donde obtenes el titulo y te hace tecnico , la escuela, el industrial , la secundaria.lo que te da el titulo.
nada mas.
todos los demas son vicio.
te muestran lo que es la politica:
a cada problemita en el tiempo te inventan una asociacion o lo que sea, y asi luego de 20 años tenes un rejunte de organismos y grupitos de gente acomodada que buscan crear normas siempre A SU PROVECHO.


----------



## Daniele (Jul 4, 2011)

Yo soy tecnico electronico pero siempre trabaje en electricidad, un poco siguiendo la tradicion familiar, mi abuelo, mi papá y hasta una tia que fue la primer mujer tecnica electricista de Uruguay.
Yo estaba recian casado (año 81) y mi con mi mujer siempre andabamos contando las monedas para poder vivir. Un sabado a la mañana cae un viejito buscando a mi papá porque se habia quedado sin luz en la casa. Mi viejo no estaba y mi vieja me llama a mi para ver si yo podia ir a ver que problema tenia el viejito en la casa. Le digo que en 10 minutos voy. Cuando llego a la casa del viejito (a 4 cuadras de mi casa), era practicamente un rancho, todo muy pobre, de madera, chapa y carton. El viejito vivia con su esposa que tenia tanta edad como el, ambos eran jubilados (no ganaban ni para comprar la comida) y ademas tenian a cargo un nieto que tenia dawn (despues me enteré que los padres del nieto habian muerto atropellados por un colectivo). En fin, llego y me pongo a revisar, encuentro un toma hecho bolsa cerca de la ducha del baño, fusibles cortados, etc. Voy hasta mi casa, busco algunos repuestos usados que tenia y reparo todo. Cuando termino el viejito me pregunta cuanto es y le digo que nada, que somos vecinos, que los repuestos eran usados, que hoy por ti y mañana por mi, etc, etc. El viejito mete la mano al bolsillo y me quiere dar una propina (no alcanzaba ni para un atado de cigarrillos de 10) pero le digo que no, que si quiere con esa plata le compre caramelos al nieto. Me fui bastante hecho bolsa con esa realidad que acababa de ver. Cuando llegue a mi casa mi mujer me pregunta como me habia ido y cuanto habia cobrado (nosotros tambien necesitabamos) y le cuento toda la historia. Todo eso quedo ahi.
Pero a la semana siguiente me pasa exactamente lo mismo, un tipo viene a golper la puerta el sabado a la mañana buscando a un electricista. Como mi viejo no estaba, lo atiendo yo. El tipo me dice que está desesperado, que está en una casa quinta ahi nomas a 2 cuadras, que se quedo sin agua, que no le arranca la bomba, que no tiene luz en el baño y que justo esa noche hace una fiesta de 15 años para su hija, que por favor vaya a ver. Lo digo que en unos minutos voy. Cuando llego, la casa quinta era de 1/2 de hectarea, pileta de natación, quincho, arboles frutales, cancha de baby futbol, etc. Un lujo. Me pongo a revisar y empiezo a encontar los problemas y a solucionarlos. Tambien tuve que ir hasta mi casa a buscar el soldador porque el capacitor de la bomba de agua se habia desconectado, de paso busqué algunos repuestos. En conclusion estube como 3 horas laburando. Cuando termine el tipo me pregunta cuanto es y viendo todo eso (no me acuerdo el numero ahora, pero era muy buena plata) le digo son $ 300 (a moneda de hoy). El tipo mete la mano en el bolsillo y me da 350 y me dice que esta bien, que me lo habia ganado, que muchas gracias, etc etc. Ese dia fuimos con mi mujer al supermercado y llenamos la heladera.

Como ven, hay gente de todo tipo, hay tipos que le decis son 300 y te dan 250 diciendote que justo ahora no tiene efectivo porque no fueron al cajero y hay otros que te dan 330 porque valoran tu trabajo.

Tambien, por lo menos para mi, está claro que siempre te vuelve todo lo que das. Una semana atras yo había ayudado a un pobre viejito que para mi era un total desconocido y a la semana siguiente enganchaba un trabajo que pagaba con creces esa ayuda al viejito. Si obras bien y sos honesto, no te vas a llenar de dinero (eso sería un castigo) pero es muy posible que puedas vivir dignamente, sin lujos, pero satisfecho contigo mismo. Además podras darle a tus hijos los mejores ejemplos de como se debe proceder en la vida.

Perdón por lo extenso, pero la historia es verdadera y no queria contarla sin detalles.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2011)

no es extensa, es justa..... y buena.....................


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 4, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> ...cae un viejito buscando a mi papá porque se habia quedado sin luz en la casa. Mi viejo no estaba y mi vieja me llama a mi para ver si yo podia ir a ver que problema tenia el viejito en la casa. Le digo que en 10 minutos voy. Cuando llego a la casa del viejito (a 4 cuadras de mi casa), era practicamente un rancho, todo muy pobre, de madera, chapa y carton. El viejito vivia con su esposa que tenia tanta edad como el, ambos eran jubilados (no ganaban ni para comprar la comida) y ademas tenian a cargo un nieto que tenia dawn (despues me enteré que los padres del nieto habian muerto atropellados por un colectivo). ...


me acorde del tango alegre...
http://www.goear.com/listen/b91f8dc/el-tango-alegre-oscar-chavez


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 4, 2011)

La anecdota de *Daniele* me trae a la mente la palabra dignidad, pobreza digna, trabajo digno, vida digna.


Edit:
Aclaro por si no se llega a entender claramente.
Dignos en la pobreza.
Dignos en el trabajo
En suma, una vida digna.

La pobreza es una lacra y resultado directo de que hayan unos pocos con lo de muchos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2011)

la pobreza no es digna , la miseria tampoco .
una enfermedad no es digna,como tampoco la miseria y el sufrimiento , si puede ser quien la lleva con nobleza y dignidad,...pero la situacion no lo es.
No es digno para una sociedad que uno viva en una casa de mierda mientras cerca hay mansiones.

muchas palabras nos las enseñaron para manejarnos.
mientras los terratenientes nos enseñaban el honor de el trabajo y la dignidad y todo eso ellos vivian de nosotros rascandose el higo.

hay mucha manipulacion en las palabras, en la educacion, ..... 
hoy justo hablaba con un amigo que decian que tinelli le va bien siempre en sus trabajos (el de la TV ) ............... y si............... tambien les va bien a los que venden drogas y a los politicos corruptos (casi todos) y a quienes venden armas .........
La señora que tiene el comedor infantil no es rica, pero el que le provee los alimentos gracias a una licitacion de el estado ese si se forra, tanto como el empleado del estado que le dio la licitacion .


en fin, los entiendo , hay acciones dignas, pero no siempre es todo como parece.


----------



## djwash (Jul 12, 2011)

Buenas,  muchas veces nuestra profesion nos deja enseñanzas mas alla de lo tecnico, y otras veces, no...

Lo de *dj* en mi nick, me lo pusieron, ya que tiempo atras hacia eventos, sonido, iluminacion y esas cosas, yo ponia musica, y bueno, me pusieron el *dj* adelante...

Hace un tiempo en un evento, para los de estos pagos en UDAP, me tocaba poner solo la musica, de la iluminacion se encargaba a persona (llamemosle Señor X).

Llega el momento de la cena, y en el ambiente musica lenta, desde la cabina no se veia la salida de la cocina, solo veia la gente, todos inpecables muy elegentes...

El Señor X era cualquiera, no le importaba el trabajo y estaba sentado en el piso de la cabina durmiendo (no me importaba, lo habian contratado aparte), en eso viene uno y me dice que bajara las luces porque vanian los mozos con la Pierna de Cordero Flameada, y se tenia que ver el fuego.

Bajo las luces, largo la musica de los mozos, la gente aplaude, desde el lado de la cocina se escucha una explosion y se ve un resplandor amarillo que le ilumina la cara a los invitados, unos golpes y ruidos, como si se cayera algo de chapa y vidrios, una vieja se agarra la cabeza y exclama "Dios mio!! Pobre chico", y luego una nube blanca cubre todo el salon, el resplandor desaparece y la gente se tapa la boca y corre hacia fuera, a todo esto yo no entendia nada, me habia tildado y la musica seguia al palo.

Despierto a Señor X, le digo que valla a fijarse que habia pasado, bajo la musica y prendo las luces, y pasa uno diciendo "Se incendio uno de los mozos", me dirijo a la cocina, la Pierna estaba en una escalera, habian bandejas en el piso, el cual estaba lleno de vino tinto, olor a quemado, y se llevaban a un mozo de la mano para afuera, le decian "Veni asi tomas aire", se dirigen a una de las salidas del camping para llevarlo al hospital, pero no tenian la llave, y se lo llevan hacia la otra salida que estaba como a 200 Mts, en eso la ambulancia entra por la primera salida, lo llevaban de la mano de aca para alla, el tipo estaba rojo y no podia abrir los ojos, tenia la ropa quemada y humeaba un poco.

La cosa es que la Pierna estaba muy caliente, no se que le hechan para que prenda fuego, debe ser alguna bebida alcoholica, cuando le acercaron una llama habia mucho vapor alrededor del mozo, y eso produjo una mini explision, el mozo largo la bandeja al aire y le cayo el liquido encima, los otros mozos le hecharon vino tinto encima para apagarlo, hasta que uno le vacio un matafuego en la cara.

Al rato supimos que el mozo estaba bien, tenia quemaduras de primer grado nada mas.

El evento continuo con total normalidad, pero con un mozo menos...


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 12, 2011)

djwash dijo:
			
		

> El Señor X era cualquiera, no le importaba el trabajo y estaba sentado en el piso de la cabina durmiendo (no me importaba, lo habian contratado aparte)



Durmiendo????????? A ese le tenía que haber caído el cordero por dormir en las horas de trabajo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hola, que tal?
Muy buenas anecdotas
Esta es de un ex-jefe del service
Una vuelta, fue a comprar repuestos, y entre componentes, y componentes, llego el momento del STK, el vendedor no era de muy confianza (no sabia mucho), y mi ex-jefe le pidió;"...Y dame un STK4142 II (II por dos)", y el loco le dió 2 STK, jejeje..

Otra, estaba en el service, y un conocido trajo un electrificador de cerca, que lo conectaron en un porton, y al estar cerca el vivo y el neutro, murió el trafo, y no largaba tensión, entonces lo llamamos al loco, y le dijimos; "Tocá acá, si sentis un cosquilleo, es porque anda", el loco tocó la salida con MUUCHO miedo, y mi jefe;"AAAAAAAA"... Jejejjee...Se pegó un cag*aso terrible... Decí que habia una mesa y una ventana media alta, sino el loco termina del otro lado de la calle con el susto que se pego.. Jejejeje

Un cliente trajo un equipo JVC, se lo reparó, y se lo llevó el cliente. Al tiempo, vuelve enojado;"no anda, prende pero no se escucha", obvio que anda joya, entre preguntas, mi ex-jefe le pregunto (pero por esas p*tas casualidades); "¿Usted le conectó los parlantes?", el cliente;"No"... jejejeje..
Saludos


----------



## fer716 (Jul 13, 2011)

hola dj t3 . a mi me paso lo mismo con un cliente que despues de entregarle su equipo , lo puso en su mueble y lo conecto al 110 sin conectar los bafles  . solo que este individuo me llamo para decirme 4 cosas , claro que yo le respondi 6 o 7 .  y no trajo el equipo de vuelta . me toco ir a su casa para darme cuenta de tamaña bobada . eso fue hace 3 años aprox . y nunca volvi a ver a este ##"#$$% . gracias a Dios


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 13, 2011)

Esta es de hace un rato. Calculando un 555 monoestable para la versión 1.1 de mi insoladora (sin temporizador de tostador, no va bién), y quiero que el tiempo oscile entre 1 y 20 minutos, y cojo y calculo el sistema ya que el pote ya lo tengo para R y C:

R*C*Ln3=1
(R+22000)*C*Ln3=20

y despejo R y C, y me voy, los comro a precio de oro (50cts el condensador de 680 uF), pruebo y nada, no va bién, enciende un segundo nada más. Aumento la capacidad, varío las resistencias, quito el diodo entre discharge y treshole que me permite poner en alto treshole para apagar el timing sin que se cortocircuite discharge y nada, pruebo con una R de 100k y va a 1 min, pero el pote no vale para nada. Cambio 555 y nada, cambio condensadores y nada, mido a ver si cargan bien y así es. Rehago los cálculos y.... ¡c*ño! el circuito va bién, ¡pero en segundos! sí había calculado para 1 y 20 segundos. Rehago y todo bien, pero me han sablado en las tiendas: En Electrocolor 0.6 € cada fusible de coche (0.48 € con descuento), los condensadores (Daewoo) 680 uF 25 V 0.5 € (0.4 € con dto) y de 50 V 1.71 € (1.37 € con dto), mientras que en Conectrol, el fusible a 0.1036 € con IVA, y el condensador 1000 uF 16 V a 0.0649 € (Daewoo también) y el de 2200 uF 36 V a 0.296 €, lo digo para que veáis cómo salen los minutos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

20 minutos con un 555 los veo verdes 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2011)

dejalo 2M .ya aprendera.........cuando se quede con el relojito probando y vea que a veecs le da 17 minutos , otras 20 y otras 27  y otras no corta mas.......ahi aprendes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hace años necesitaba un temporizador largo y el 555 se negaba , terminó que con un *pulsador* cargaba el electrolítico a valor de fuente y solo usaba los comparadores y el flip flop . . .  *andó * !


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 14, 2011)

Le he metido un condensador hermosito, se 2200 uF nada más, pero lo probaré.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2011)

tenes que tener en el cajon unos cuantos cd4060 o otro de ese tipo , no solo 555.


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 14, 2011)

Es mi segundo 555, con eso lo digo todo, el primero como monestable.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2011)

mira, cuando haces tiempso asi de largos (capacitor de miles de uF y resistencia de megohms ) lo que te ocurre es que el capacitor se carga muy lentamente , y con el tiempo , a veces desde el vamos las fugas o perdidas del mismo afectan la cuenta.ç
no son despreciables.

lo que te ocurre es que te dara una vez 21 minutos, otra vez 25 minutos, otra vez 17 minutos.

y luego de unas semanas no terminara mas , presentandote falla.
por que no llega nunca a cargar.

por eso no se usan tiempos asi de grandes.

si quieres hacer la prueba y contar tiempos sin estar pegado a el relojito te recomiendo esto, es util para el taller :


compras un reloj de cocina o de mesa, de esos que usan 2 pilas AA y que cuestan 3 U$ y que son de aguja, o sea NO DIGITALES.
y lo abres y el cable del + de la pila lo cortas y le haces salir hacia afuera, el + pila y el + del reloj.
cosa que si los juntas le llega tension al mecanismo y funciona.

pues bien , en general uno hace los timers con salida a relay, sino te las rebuscas.
usas los contacots que inician cerrados y con ellos alimentas el reloj.
y antes de inicar pones abbas agujas en el 12 .
arrancas el timer y te vas a hacer tus cosas.
cuando te acuerdes y vuelvas a ver veras que el reloj se detuvo en el tiempo que duro la temporizacion .

y de paso el reloj lo usas como reloj cuando no estes midiendo tiempos con solo juntar lso cables .


----------



## moverar (Jul 14, 2011)

Buenas, buenas... Simpre pego una vueltita por el foro, buscando novedades, comentarios, soluciones o proyectos para aplicarlos en el curso.... Pero ahora, como estoy de vacaciones de invierno, leo los post más detenidamente y con mayor reverencia estos temas que me sacan un poco de los asuntos cotidianos... 

Hace unos momentos recordaba lo que me sucedió a principio de los ochentas, en el taller de un super-técnico a donde iba a hacer prácticas en mis tiempos libres... él se dedicaba a reparar tranceptores y me dejaba a mi las "cositas más simples"... es decir, radios, grabadores y algun TV "a lámparas" que él ya había chequeado, poniéndome a prueba en las técnicas de investigación de fallas... un capo el tipo, porque me hacia el seguimiento con mis estudios de electrónica a distancia... era, digamos, como mi tutor... 
Ese día me había encargado revisar un "autoestéreo" de un cliente al que se le habia quedado trabado un cassette, que para colmo, el tipo recién se lo había regalado a la mujer y quería que se lo sacara intacto... ¡Menuda tarea! cuando esos aparatos se tragaban la cinta un buen tramo había que cortar, pero bueno, me puse a desarmar y la sorpresa no fue menor... ¡El cassette estaba intacto, lo unico que no funcionaba era la palanca para expulsarlo... ja ja, lo retire manualmente, lo guarde y me puse a ver que había sucedido... Encontré entonces que una palanquita plástica, que accionaba el autorreverse y la expulsión según como se presionaba, estaba rota. Era chiquita y se deslizaba suavemente entre dos plaquitas de metal sujeta por un eje... Conseguir una igual era imposible, pegarla con adhesivo epoxi crearía cuerpo, un alambre en forma de S y calentarla con el soldador tampoco... Entonces el "jefe" me ve la cara de desesperado y me dice con mucha seriedad y sapiencia... 

-Usa esto...   

y me muestra una cajita de lque saca un pomito... Entonces pregunte que era eso... y me dice...

-Esto te va a ayudar, pone el dedo índice... ...apretalo con el pulgar... listo....

Por aquellos día recién se había hecho popular el uso de los adhesivos en base a cianoacrilato o más bien conocido como "la gotita"...

ja ja ja... el resto se lo imaginarán...

y el autoestereo quedo un lujo....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

Para pegar plásticos duros no uso la gotita sino "tricloroetileno" o "cloroformo" para los acrílicos.

Porque los disuelve y entonces vuelven a ser una sola pieza 

Saludos !


----------



## moverar (Jul 14, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Un cliente trajo un equipo JVC, se lo reparó, y se lo llevó el cliente. Al tiempo, vuelve enojado;"no anda, prende pero no se escucha", obvio que anda joya, entre preguntas, mi ex-jefe le pregunto (pero por esas p*tas casualidades); "¿Usted le conectó los parlantes?", el cliente;"No"... jejejeje..



   La cara que ponen cuando se les demuestra lo que son es lo más gracioso... a pesar de que hay que aguantar sus reclamos mal llevados... ja ja ja

A mi me venían siempre con que "debe ser un cablecito suelto"... buscando que no les cueste mucho.... Ja ja los curé poniendo un cartel que decía:

*CABLECITOS SUELTOS  .......... $ 400,00
OTROS DESPERFECTOS .... (Repuestos + mano de obra) ¡Mucho más barato!*



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para pegar plásticos duros no uso la gotita sino "tricloroetileno" o "cloroformo" para los acrílicos.
> 
> Porque los disuelve y entonces vuelven a ser una sola pieza
> 
> Saludos !



Seguro, hoy si están muy desarrolladas las posibilidades y la info.... pero en aquella época.... 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2011)

moverar dijo:


> *CABLECITOS SUELTOS .......... $ 400,00*
> *OTROS DESPERFECTOS .... (Repuestos + mano de obra) ¡Mucho más barato!*
> 
> Saludos.


 
che.esta muy bueno .
poner un cartel en el taller de reparaciones:

cablecitos sueltos: *400 $*
es una pavaditas: *600 $*
respetar el trabajo del tecnico: *suele ser mas barato.*


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> cablecitos sueltos: *400 $*
> es una pavaditas: *600 $*
> respetar el trabajo del tecnico: *suele ser mas barato.*


mañana mismo esta en mi taller!!!!


----------



## Xander (Jul 14, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mañana mismo esta en mi taller!!!!


lo mismo digo!!...

...justo hoy me mandaron a reparar una guitarra electrica...la abri...y claro..."cablesitos sueltos"...soldé como se debe...terminé mi trabajo y cobré la plata...cuando cobro me dicen "tan caro?...si demoraste 10 minutos no mas"...yo con cara de :enfadado: ... decía en mi mente "yo cobro el trabajo, no por el tiempo"....y claro!...se lo dije en la cara...me pago y se fue calladito el tipo, ya lo espero mañana a ver con que pavada me llega...hay gente que se enoja..pero siempre vuelven 

...mañana cuelgo tal letrero, aunque soy un trabajador.....esporádico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

No ha de ser grave porque solo hizo tic y salió humo blanco . . .  no negro


----------



## Xander (Jul 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No ha de ser grave porque solo hizo tic y salió humo blanco . . .  no negro



jajaja ...eso pasa


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 14, 2011)

al cartel ese tambien abria que sumarle algo asi como:

-Se presta aparatito magico para que usted encunetre la falla

eso no se por uqe pero siempre le inculcan porpiedades magicas a los tester


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jul 15, 2011)

fusible: *1000 $ (si se lo dijo el marido: 2000 $!)*


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 15, 2011)

Trabaje en un taller que tenia estos carteles:

*Si espera le cobramos el doble.*
*Si mira le cobramos el triple.*
*Si ayuda mejor olvidese de que pueda pagar la reparación.*

El otro era:

*Si es conocido del tecnico le cobramos el doble.*
*Si es amigo del alma le cobramos el triple.*
*Si es familiar, mejor llevele el equipo a su casa...*


----------



## dearlana (Jul 15, 2011)

Yo vi este:


Ni fío ni doy ni presto...


Porque:

Si fío...

Pierdo lo mío...

Si doy...


A la ruina voy...

Si presto...

Al cobrar...molesto.


Así que para evitar todo esto...

Ni fío, ni doy ni presto.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


DOSMETROS dijo:


> 20 minutos con un 555 los veo verdes
> 
> Saludos !



Hay que cambiar el 555 por un 7555. Aumentar el valor de las resistencias y dejar el mismo condensador o incluso uno menor.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Xander dijo:


> lo mismo digo!!...
> 
> ...justo hoy me mandaron a reparar una guitarra electrica...la abri...y claro..."cablesitos sueltos"...soldé como se debe...terminé mi trabajo y cobré la plata...cuando cobro me dicen "tan caro?...si demoraste 10 minutos no mas"...yo con cara de :enfadado: ... decía en mi mente "yo cobro el trabajo, no por el tiempo"....y claro!...se lo dije en la cara...me pago y se fue calladito el tipo, ya lo espero mañana a ver con que pavada me llega...hay gente que se enoja..pero siempre vuelven
> 
> ...mañana cuelgo tal letrero, aunque soy un trabajador.....esporádico?



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hay un caso clásico sobre eso:

Un señor le lleva el coche a un mecánico porque le estaba fallando.

El mecánico fue directo al carburador, sacó el chiclé, le dio un soplido, lo volvió a poner y el coche volvió a funcionar perfectamente: (Le había quitado un cisco, simplemente soplando en sentido contrario al de la circulación de la gasolina hacia el Venturi).

¿Cuanto es?...le preguntó el Señor.

50 euros.

¿50 euros? ¿Tanto?...¡ Pero si solo fue un soplido !.

Por el soplido solo fueron 5 euros...los 45 restantes fueron por "Saber donde hay que soplar".


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 15, 2011)

> Hay un caso clásico sobre eso:
> 
> Un señor le lleva el coche a un mecánico porque le estaba fallando.
> 
> ...



Opinio que la unica solucion a esto es
1 no hacer los arreglos demaciado rapido
2 no dar demaciadas explicaciones
3 no hacer los arreglos adelante del cliente 

todo esto siempre que sea posible claro.


----------



## Xander (Jul 15, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> Opinio que la unica solucion a esto es
> 1 no hacer los arreglos demaciado rapido
> 2 no dar demaciadas explicaciones
> 3 no hacer los arreglos adelante del cliente
> ...



como decia rat...


Ratmayor dijo:


> Trabaje en un taller que tenia estos carteles:
> 
> *Si espera le cobramos el doble.*
> *Si mira le cobramos el triple.*
> ...


----------



## moverar (Jul 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No ha de ser grave porque solo hizo tic y salió humo blanco . . .  no negro



Ja ja ja Muy bueno....  

....y quedo haciendo tic, tic, tic tic... como que quiere arrancar.... 

ja ja ja...



Ratmayor dijo:


> Trabaje en un taller que tenia estos carteles:
> 
> *Si espera le cobramos el doble.*
> *Si mira le cobramos el triple.*
> ...



  

Nosotros en el taller cuando el cliente y "amigo" = abusivo consultaba acerca del precio de la reparación le decíamos por ejemplo....

- y.... mira esto normalmente cobramos $ 130, pero por ser para vos te lo dejamos en 190 $...

- Heeee! pero que te pasa, vos estas loco....

- La pucha che... vos sos o no sos mi amigo... vos querés verme bien, verdad, ¡¡sos mi amigo...!!  bueno dale, te cobro los 130 normales entonces...



ernestogn dijo:


> Opinio que la unica solucion a esto es
> 1 no hacer los arreglos demaciado rapido
> 2 no dar demaciadas explicaciones
> 3 no hacer los arreglos adelante del cliente
> ...



Excelente.... Eso es profesionalismo....


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 15, 2011)

en una ocacion una mujer insistia en querer saber que fue la causa de la falla de su equipo, a lo que le respondi: se deterioro un elemento critico de la fuente de alimentacion..., quedo satisfecha con la respuesta

(que bonita forma de decir que el fusible se fundio, no les parece?)


----------



## moverar (Jul 16, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> "...se deterioro un elemento critico de la fuente de alimentación =  el fusible se fundió



Lo adopto... Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

lo de armar uno o varios cartelitos "seriamente", sin insultos pero dejando claro que ciertos comentariso son "estupidos y ofensivos" puesto que descalifican el trabajo de el profesional me parece muy interesante.

y se ponen aca en este tema.

cuando los tienen ya bien, que consideran que el cartel esta completo lo pegan aca en color y recuadrado .

lo interesante es que con el tiempo lo adopten muchos asi cuando un cliente va de peregrinacion buscando presupuestos se encuentre que varios comercios de reparacion tienen lso mismos carteles, esto afecta psicologicamente ya que el señor /A dira:

_al parecer es algo generalizado, mi actitud es conocidamente estupida y mala ._

****************************************





Helminto G. dijo:


> en una ocacion una mujer insistia en querer saber que fue la causa de la falla de su equipo, a lo que le respondi: se deterioro un elemento critico de la fuente de alimentacion..., quedo satisfecha con la respuesta
> 
> (que bonita forma de decir que el fusible se fundio, no les parece?)


 
tanto esto como esto otro:



ernestogn dijo:


> Opinio que la unica solucion a esto es
> 1 no hacer los arreglos demaciado rapido
> 2 no dar demaciadas explicaciones
> 3 no hacer los arreglos adelante del cliente
> ...


 
son pautas que cumplen con esta regla:
el cliente necesita salir no solo con el equipo reparado sino sintiendo que no lo estafaron /cagaron  , , muchas veces es un tema psicologico, por que no hay forma fehaciente de probar eso y ademas es un tema muy subjetivo.
es por ello que ciertas normas psicologicas son muy acertadas.
por que .al fin y al cabo......es un error pensar que uo trabaja con electronica.
cuando crees que trabajas con electronica y te concentras en ella dejas de tener problemas con la electronica.
pero si te olvidas que tambien en el trabajo TRABAJAS CON PERSONAS y tenes que aprender a manejarte con ellas , pues que tenes problemas.

electronica y personas: con ambas cosas trabajamos y ambas cosas tenemso que aprender a manejar.


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 16, 2011)

hoy vino uno queriéndome decir cual era el arreglo que tenia que hacerle y que lo llame antes de hacer el arreglo que el tenia que decirme si lo hacia 

me calenté lo eche directamente , si sabe que como tenia que realizarse el trabajo para que me trajo el equipo!.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2011)

hay gente desconfiada.
hay gente dominante
manipuladora
mandona
tramposa.
etc.etc
etc 
....de ambos lados del mostrador.

yo en mi trabajo inverti esfuerzo en cultivar clientes buenos y yo devolverles lo mismo y funciona.....con el tiempo se nota.
pero tambien el tiempo te hace concoer gente que es mejor no haberla conocido.

es asi la vida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Moverar dijo:
			
		

> CABLECITOS SUELTOS .......... $ 400,00
> OTROS DESPERFECTOS .... (Repuestos + mano de obra) ¡Mucho más barato!



Un colega tenia puesto


> Cablecitos y boludeces no arreglamos




Otra de cliente que quería saber qué problema tenía el tele;
"¿Qué tenia?"
"Un componente se quemó"
"Ah, ¿cuál?"
"El yugo"
"Ahhh... ¿Qué es eso?", jejeje
No sé para qué quiere saber cuál se quemó, si no saben nada, ni aunque le hagas un diagrama 3D...

Como le pasó a "dearlana", se reparó el tele, y al momento de cobrar (el cliente dijo que lo haga anteriormente);
"Eh, ¿tán caro?, si era una boludes"
Y si era una boludes, por qué no lo arregla el, no? Jejeje..

Nosotros ya teníamos en vista un cliente dueño de un hotel, que cada uno de los trabajos que haciamos, se quejaba del precio, hasta por centavos....

Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Jul 19, 2011)

Hace unos dias fui a arreglar una maquina industrial (una prensa). Practicamente la maquina no andaba, estaba totalmente parada. Yo ya sabia de antemano cual era el problema (tiene un PLC que esta fallando y cada tanto pierde el programa). Llego, verifico el problema, cargo el programa y la maquina sale andando sin problemas. Total: 15 minutos de trabajo. Les hago la correspondiente factura (le cobre por 2 horas) y el tipo me dice ¡Que barato! y me paga sin chistar.


Este tipo de cosas te hace confundir, nunca sabes si estas cobrando caro o barato.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2011)

El tipo pensaba en el valor de la hora de la prensa  . . . y estaba parada


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 19, 2011)

hola buenas noches, soy nuevo en el foro y estoy re chocho jajaja.

bueno les cuento siempre me dedique a otro trabajo, y la electronica y electricidad era un hobby para mi (aclaro hoy en dia me dedico a esto) . pero en una epoca de mi vidad cuando tenia 22 años estaba sin trabajo y hacia algunos trabajos de electricidad, un dia un vecino que tenia un local de ropa femenina en una galeria en el oeste del gran buenos aires, me pide que le cambie la termica del local que se encontraba en el tablero general de la galeria, bueno hasta aca todo bien, cuando llego al lucar observo que el tablero general estaba en el medio de la galeria en mencion, adentro de un escobillero que daba al pasillo donde pasaba toda la gente, en eso que estaba cambiando la termica una mujer con su hijo (pedazo de atorrante em mocoso) me pega un pelotazo en el brazo lo que hace que se me caiga el destornillador largo justo y con tanta mal suerte en la llave de palanca trifasica de la entrada general justo sobre las 3 fases, lo que proboco que casi me g***e encima del susto, jajaja menuda explosion me comi, obvio el destornillador quedo el mango nada mas,( METAL NADA DE NADA) creo que se fuciono, jajajajaj y para el colmo las mujeres de los locales me querian matar porque deje toda la galeria sin luz ya que saltaron los fusibles aereos. Hoy en dia y despues de casi 20 años todavia lo estoy buscando al nenito !!!! le llenaria el c....o a patas jajajajajaja


----------



## Nepper (Jul 19, 2011)

Pero yo te acompaño!!!
decí en donde fué que tal vez sale algún testigo XD... los electrónicos somos aliados poderosos...


----------



## pablo08itu (Jul 19, 2011)

Gracias colega, lo tendria que haber matado en ese momento, esta es una de las cosas que me quedaron pendiete hasta ahora en la vida jajajaja.

aaaah disculpa el hongo trifasicoatomico lo cree  en castelar lado sur.


----------



## Daniele (Jul 20, 2011)

Cuando recien empezaba a estudiar en la escuela secundaria tecnica, tendria alrededor de 14 años y en mis primeras clases de taller de electricidad todo venia bastante bien, hasta que un dia el maestro de taller nos dice: - Si tomamos un alambre de cobre y lo enrollamos sobre un nucleo de hierro tendremos un electroiman...
A mi me quedo esa frase prendida y me dije que tenia que hacerme un electroiman, asi que cuando llegue a mi casa, busque en la caja de herramientas de mi viejo un pedazo de cable (recuerdo claramente que era alambre de 2,5 mm2 de seccion) y lo enrolle con 5 o 6 vueltas sobre un punto de marcar y sin dudar lo metí en un toma de 220 del dormitorio de mis viejos. La explosion hasta chamuscó la pintura de la pared y por supuesto nos quedamos sin luz todo el dia, porque mi vieja no me dejo tocar nada hasta que llego mi viejo del trabajo a la noche. De mas está decir que mi viejo (que es electricista) me recontra levantó en peso, cambio el toma y reparó los fusibles. Al otro dia me trajo de su trabajo una bobina de 220 de un contactor viejo y pude experimentar. En ese momento me enteré que la cantidad de vueltas de alambre no eran 5 o 6 y que el alambre era mas bien "FINITO". Por suerte no me quemé, pero el susto fue tremendo...

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2011)

les cuento un poquito del dia de hoy ......... para que vean como es la gente.

ya fui a un edificio a arreglar elportero electrico unas 3 o 4 veces, en general cosas simples, solo una que tuve que seguir un cable y medio lio.

pero esta vez de nuevo era lio de seguir donde se corto un cable.
repito que no llevo años atendiendo a ese cliente.

pero ya habia cosas que me extrañaban , me decian que cuando llueve se quedan sin portero electrico , y por lo que yo vi no hay cajas a la intemperie, en la terraza no hay .
pero esta vez la descubri.
luego de probar aca y alla la encargada me dice de una caja en el piso x .......que no tenia mucha logica apra mi , pero bueno ......
ese dia no pude por que la señora del piso x es muy mañosa me dicen asiq ue hoy tuve que madrugar para ir.

otras cajas estaban en al cocina, en lugar alto e incomodo pero ... que se le va  a hacer.
esta no .
me invita la vieja al baño ( ?¿?) 
y en el baño no veo nada .
la señora me indica que abra la ventana, un ventanal alto y grande , al abrirlo hay una reja .
pongo la escalera para asomar la cabeza y afuera entre la pared y unos caños de gas que mandaron por afuera veo una caja oxidada , cables colgando , todo ..........ahora les pongo foto .

obvio que no toque nada ......

que gente HDP , por que estoy seguro que el service anterior se canso de decirles que eso hay que cambiarlo todo, hacerlo bien.
pero se hicieron lso tontos y me hicieron perder tiempo a mi .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 21, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah bueno


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> por lo que yo vi no hay cajas a la intemperie, en la terraza no hay


Que mal, yo iba a estacionar el helicóptero y tocar timbre. Jejeje

En el service también nos pasó con la "música ambiental", de un hotel, con amplificador del año del ñopi, y tenía los cables un desastre, en las habitaciones parlante con pote de potencia (no sé cómo se llaman los de resistencia de alambre), y llegó un momento que teníamos que entrar al entre-piso, imaginense que pasaba TTOOODDOOSS los cables habido por haber, todas las cañerías, y para entrar había que arrastrarse...
Por suerte yo no lo hice, jejeje...

Salud, digo, saludos...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2011)

yo sabes por que no lo toque, ademas de ls razones obvias de perder el tiempo y seguro no lograr nada .
por que (ya por experiencia) me di cuenta de que si me pusiese las pilas y pudiese identificar eso y arreglarlo estando colgado ahi y haciendo magia mental, dentro de 15 dias seguro algo vuelve a dañarse y me lo van a ehcar en cara:
"pero si hace 15 dias vino y cobro ".
"hace 15 dias vino y arreglo uno y estropeo otro"
"desde que toco ahi el señor que comenzaron los problemas " 
.................................................................................


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> "pero si hace 15 dias vino y cobro ".
> "hace 15 dias vino y arreglo uno y estropeo otro"
> "desde que toco ahi el señor que comenzaron los problemas "


También;
"Eh, ¿pero tanto me vas a cobrar?, si eran unos cablecitos"

Tené cuidado, haber si esos cables sostienen el edificio...

Saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 22, 2011)

Me acuerdo de una, cuando recien empezaba a estudiar electronica entre a trabajar(aprender) a un taller el dueño muy amable por cierto y muy jarra tambien me ofrecio el empleo, en cierta ocasion me llamo y me dijo: mira para que te aprendas esta falla, yo a pesar de empezar a prender ya tenia unas nociones y habia notado que habia colocado algunos capacitores al revez pero al principio no le tome tanta importacia pues al ser yo novel pense que pudiera estar equivocado cual fue la sorpresa que al conectar la TV 2 capacitores salieron volando uno golpeando a mi patron en la sien y el otro provoco tanto humo que lo hizo toser yo solte una carcajada que no pude aguantar a lo que el solo respondio: Chamaco esto no tiene nada de gracia...:enfadado:  Me contuve pero mi otro yo interno seguia con la fiesta


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pero ya habia cosas que me extrañaban , me decian que cuando llueve se quedan sin portero electrico.


En casa de mi exsocio pasaba que cuando habian tormentas electricas y caia un rayo, el porton se abria o se cerraba solo...


----------



## dearlana (Jul 23, 2011)

Cuando éramos muy pequeños...Dominguito y yo nos compramos un soldador y estaño.

La madre de Dominguito le comentó a su hermana que...nosotros...siendo tan pequeños (8 años)..."ya sabíamos soldar y todo"

La tía de Dominguito nos trajo un bolso de piel al que se le había soltado una de las dos palanquitas de cierre...

Como quiera que no había manera de que el estaño se uniera a las varillas del bolso porque eran dorado-niqueladas...

Nos dijeron que...en esos casos...para que "agarrara el estaño"...había que poner primero unas gotitas de ácido de batería de coche...antes de poner el estaño...

Las pusimos...

Y agarró el estaño...

Tan bien agarrado...que la varilla del bolso que era dorada...por ese sitio...era gris (=Estaño. El Estaño se "extendió"...se "corrió" a lo largo de la varilla).

Y para más gracia...el cuero no soportó la temperatura en esa zona y se quemó...se agujeró...se le formó un especie de buzón al lado de la varilla gris.  

Yo...discretamente...me fui de la casa de Dominguito antes de que le entregaran el bolso a la tía.


----------



## Xander (Jul 23, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> .......La madre de Dominguito le comentó a su hermana que...nosotros...siendo tan pequeños (8 años)..."ya sabíamos soldar y todo"
> 
> La tía de Dominguito nos trajo un bolso de piel al que se le había soltado una de las dos palanquitas de cierre...



Yo pase lo mismo...tenia como 10 años cuando mi papa ya me compro herramientas para inducirme en el área...y mis tíos y algunos vecinos pensaban que ya era capaz de arreglar algo y...[como era gratis]......me llamaban para reparar algunas cosas que la verdad...*mas destruí que repare*  

...que va, al menos me sirvió para aprender


----------



## dearlana (Jul 25, 2011)

La historia en la casa de Dominguito no terminó ahí.

Sus padres habían venido de Venezuela y habían traído un televisor grande, una radio grande  y otra más pequeña.

Pues bien...la televisión tuvo una avería. 

Por supuesto que no la arregalamos...pero...puestos a desarmar...lo único que quedó dentro de la caja fue la pantalla...y...porque le teníamos respeto. (podía explotar). Pero el resto de las piezas, las teníamos en unas cajas de zapatos. 

(El televisor quedó igual por fuera, pero vacío por dentro).

A la radio grande le pasó lo mismo y sin tener ninguna avería previa.

Y a la pequeña...igual.

Ya por esa época yo cargaba mis herramientas en una maletita, para visitar las casas de los amigos.

La madre de Dominguito...cada vez que me veía llegar con la maletita...se dañaba toda.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 27, 2011)

A mi me paso monton de veces, miraba y rebuscaba y no conseguia dar con la falla, y sin saber, menos lo arreglaba, asi que se acumularon en mi haber varios aparatos descompuestos antes que hiciera mi famoso curso de electronica de un año en el Instituto que ahora es academia de aerobica . COn razon las radios zapateaban luego de revisarlas, seria alguna especie de presagio? :S.
Saluditos

PD: Aprendi leyendo 48 Lecciones de Radio ( a tubos), Vademecum del aficionado a la T.S.H (año 1924), rarezas muy antiguas, depositadas por algunas manos piadosas en la Biblioteca del Liceo donde estudie.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 27, 2011)

En mi caso...desde muy pequeño ( 5 años)...desarmaba todos los juguetes para ver como eran por dentro.

Esa afición no se me ha podido quitar.

Me encanta desarmar aparatos inservibles y aprovechar hasta el último tornillo.

Tengo cientos de botes de compota (Todos los que se comió mi sobrino) con toda clase de tornillos arandelas y tuercas. Muy bien clasificado todo.

Todo el día estoy experimentando e intentando diseñar y fabricar cosas nuevas.

Hace unos meses hice una Radio de Galena dentro de una pequeña caja de madera de las que vienen para que críen los pájaros.

 El altavoz va en el agujero grande que tiene para que entren y salgan los pájaros.

No necesita antena. No necesita tierra. No necesita pilas. Se oye las 24 horas. No tiene mando de volumen (El mando de volumen consiste en girar...la caja de madera). (Utilizo una antena interior de ferrita de 16 centímetros) .

 Se puede llevar a cualquier parte porque no necesita cables externos.

También diseñé  e hice dos cámaras Kirlian. La primera, de 18000 Voltios y la segunda, de 43000 Voltios.

Son aparatos muy curiosos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 28, 2011)

Amiguito Dearlana, por favor, podrias mostrar como hiciste la conexion de la ferrita y el cap variable. Presisamente una vez anduve mirando esas casitas de pajaro por la forma que tenian, y el hueco del parlante XD. Y dime se escucha muy despacio, tanto como si se hiciera con antena? Gracias


----------



## Rony David Carias Vidal (Jul 29, 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuu tengo muchas historias pero es tarde y solo contare una...iniciaba a estudiar electronica y se me ocurrio cambiara los switches al tv de la casa, los compro, saco los malos y los soldo, cuando intento encender el tv ooooooo sorpresa no encendia!!!!!!, revice q estuviera conectado y si lo estaba, en aquel entonces no sabia mucho asi que medi el fusible y estaab bien, medi el transistor horizontal estaab bien , medi muchas resistencias de la fuente hasta que se me ocurrio medir la entrada de corriente alterna y ooooooo sorpresa despues de sudar tanto por el susto NO HABIA ELECTRICIDAD  ubo un corte en el presiso instante en que solde el ultimo switch.......uff q alivio jajaajaj...continuo otro dia .XD


----------



## dearlana (Jul 29, 2011)

El truco más importante de esa radio de Galena está precisamente en la caja de los pájaros.

¿Porqué?: 

Porque tiene una pequeña puerta por un lado. La parte posterior del altavoz "resuena" dentro de la caja. 

Abriendo o cerrando más o menos esa puerta...se sintoniza el sonido. Aumenta mucho de volumen por resonancia. (Como la caja de una guitarra).

Antes que con la caja; estuve probando con toda clase de recipientes. Por ejemplo: Una garrafa de agua cortada perpendicularmente por la mitad para aprovechar el "Efecto de Bocina".

Como esa caja no hay nada. Es lo mejor. Por tener la puerta para sintonizar. Aparte de que está hecha de madera contrachapada.

 Se parece bastante a la madera con la que hacen las guitarras, los antiguos relojes de péndulo, relojes de cuco, etc..Todos ellos: Con vibraciones débiles: Resuenan y se oyen en toda la casa)... Solo que en este caso, la madera es un poco más gruesa. Pero resuena bastante.

El condensador variable (De 360 picofaradios)...va en paralelo con el bobinado estandar para Onda Media que ya viene instalado en la bobina. Ese es el mejor bobinado de todos porque está hecho con hilo de Litz (El que menos pérdidas tiene en Radio Frecuencia). También es importante que la ferrita sea lo mayor posible.

Se utiliza solo el bobinado de más espiras. El resto queda libre.

Cuando la ferrita está perpendicular a la dirección de la emisora, es cuando más energía recibe y se oye el volumen al máximo. Lo suficiente para oir la emisora desde cualquier parte de una habitación en silencio. En todo esto influye mucho la potencia y la distancia a la que se encuentre la emisora más cercana.

Por eso no necesita mando de volumen. Basta girar un poco la caja para que baje el volumen. Cuando la ferrita "apunte" hacia la emisora...el volumen es cero.
---------------------------------------

Allá que me parece le modifico cosas:

 Se le puede añadir un transitor de Germanio de manera que la base del transitor rectifique la alta frecuencia y a la vez: Amplifique la Baja Frecuencia resultante.

 Si alimentamos el transistor con una pila de 1,5 Voltios y le añadimos un minitransformador adaptador de impedancias: El volumen sube espectacularmente y el consumo total es menor que un miliamperio. Una pila AA de las más baratas (De Zinc-Carbón) dura meses con la radio encendida las 24 horas.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se puede ahorrar hasta el condensador si se conectan en serie los dos bobinados que vienen en la ferrita. El condensador es ahora sustituido por el desplazamiento de labobina...sacándola más o menos de la ferrita.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aunque lo esencial y meritorio de las radios de Galena es precisamente el no necesitar ninguna alimentación.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

Excelentemente explicado  amiguito Dearlana XD, me pondre a modificar mi circuito a ver que tal . saluditos


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 30, 2011)

El año pasado cuando trabajaba de ayudante de mecánico; en ese tiempo no sabía nada de electrónica y muy apenas sabía afinar coches, cambiar balatas (aún sé hacer esos trabajos y muy bien) y también sé cambiar luces principales, reemplazar el radiador, reemplazar el líquido refrigerante y algunas cositas más. 

Bueno el punto es que llegó 2 ingenieros (creo que los que diseñan antenas y radiofrecuencias) llevaron a arreglar una Van Chevrolet y aprovecharon para cambiarle una luz trasera de su van y dijeron que lo habian intentado en otro lado (ellos mismos lo quisieron cambiar) y no pudieron, entonces ahí en el taller estaba los 2 ingenieros, estaba yo, un eléctrico y el mecánico y nadie supo cómo quitar la mica para poder reemplazar el foquito, en eso yo les dije que si lo intentaba y todos accedieron y yo que no sabía nada de nada de electrónica, ni de sistema eléctrico pues lo reemplazé en 3 minutos.

Era quitarle por la parte de adentro trasero un plastico del poste de la carrosería para poder acceder a los tornillos que sujeta la luz trasera.

Y eso es todo. Solo es cuestión de lógica y de sentido común.


----------



## doo (Jul 31, 2011)

Bueno soy nuevo en el foro, a mi siempre me a gustado esto de la electronica y ahora estoy estudiando mecatronica en la preparatoria (tengo 16 años)
buee sucede que cando era niño (tendria unos 7 años) me encontre uno de esos foquitos de repuesto que vienen en las series de luces que se ponen en el arbolito de navidad y le pregunte a mi mama si podia conectarlo, y me dijo termianantemente que no, pero me gano la curiosidad de ver como prendia aquel foquito,y.... (como dice el dicho ¨la curiosidad mato al gato¨) lo conecte al enchufe de la luz (vivo en mexico y el volteje es de 110-120v a 60hz) el foquito exploto y me dio una tremenda descarga, hubo un apagón y creo que la televición se quemo jejeje
afortunadamente no me pasó nada aunque no me escape de la regañada que me dieron mis padres jejeje


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 8, 2011)

Bueno, yo tengo algunas de cuando estaba en el secundario...

la primera me paso en mi primer año, estabamos recien empezando a soldar y que se yo.. la cuestion es que estaba soldando unas resistencias.. las cuales vienen en esas tiritas que parecen balas , bueno en los extremos tienen un poco de pegamento, cuestion que corte un sobrante de una resistencia de la placa, y se me engancha en la punta del soldador, sin dudarlo un segundo quise sacarlo para seguir trabajando bien, acto seguido lo agarro con mi pulgar y mi dedo indice, de mas esta decir que el soldador estaba a punto caramelo  
ese dia aprendi a no sacarle cosas a la punta de un soldador caliente.



otra que me paso en mi ultimo año, el año pasado presicamente , teniamos que hacer un proyecto final, y diseñar un circuito que nosotros quisieramos, a mi que me encantaba hacer cosas diferentes, dije de hacer un Amplificador, nada del otro mundo... los problemas empezaron cuando me dijeron que hablara con un profesor que tenia ya un diseño armado para poder realizarlo(nosotros le ibamos a agregar un juego de luces con un PIC y unos leds).

este profesor nos dio un diseño de un Pre y un ampli utilizado por carlo magno, una fotocopia horrible y en muchas partes no se leia bien, y con transistores que ya no existen... tuvimos que buscar las equivalencias.. y no fue tan facil .
el hecho es que nos llevo un mes encontrarlos, y otros 2 terminar todo, con el gabinete, la parte con el pic y demas, entonces, ya al final de las clases teniamos una caja con un parlante, unas perillas un transformador que no entraba para nada bien, y un par de placas que no teniamos IDEA si estaban bien realizadas. Como buenos tecnicos nos preguntamos cual era la mejor forma de probar el equipo, bueno:
paso 1º: conectarlo, hasta ahi todo bien, no hubo chispas, ni heridos o muertos.

paso 2º: apretar ON, todo venia marchando sobre ruedas.

paso 3º: conectarle la señal de entrada, un mp3. 

paso 4º: poner una cancion y darle PLAY... y entonces HUMO.

rapidamente apagamos todo, y nos preguntamos que hacer, reconectamos todo y probamos de nuevo, y adivinen que paso,
mas HUMO, bueno al tercer intento se prendieron fuego los transistores de potencia... 3 meses de laburo yacian quemados. nunca supimos las causas del hecho, nunca escuchamos una cancion de ese equipo, pero los LEDS andaban, y nos sacamos un 7.


----------



## ernestogn (Ago 8, 2011)

un 7 por u amplificador quemado , mas vale no digas donde estudiaste  ,le vas a hacer mala fama a tu escuela


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

En la escuala arme un amplificador que nunca pude hacer funcionar correctamente. Mas o menos a los 3 minutos de marcha se hacian percha los transistores de potencia (2n3055). Los cambie como 3 veces y nunca logre que funcionara bien. Fueron los primeros transistores que destrui, con ellos me hize un llavero.


----------



## luchoelectronica (Ago 10, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> un 7 por u amplificador quemado , mas vale no digas donde estudiaste  ,le vas a hacer mala fama a tu escuela



jajajajaja pero es que no sólo era el Tp, a parte la mitad si andaba .

el tipo tuvo en cuenta el desarrollo de los circuitos... y lo que aprendimos, que de hecho aprendi muchisimas cosas ese ultimo año.

eso alcanzaba para un 7? seguramente que no jajaja


----------



## Josefe17 (Ago 11, 2011)

Este verano... Josefe17 les presenta: ¡Motor asíncrono quemado!

Resulta que en el chiringuito de mi pueblo (de mi madre, yo soy de Madrid) tenemos un generador de hielo industrial ITV Pulsar 85, al cual el motor de las paletas de salpicar el agua se había agarrado y ya lo daban por perdido. En esto voy yo, le consigo desmontar y destrabar y en vacío va. Pero al montarle ya no va tan bien, se frenaba, se calentaba mucho, echaba humo que yo se lo achacaba al 3 en 1. Compruebo condensador y bien. Tras esto lo vuelvo a abrir y veo ¡unos orificios de 5 mm en los devanados! Resulta que al desmontarla y ser de noche y estar tumbada, se nos cayeron unos topes distanciadores de los tornillos de anclaje. Entonces al montar, apreté demasiado los susodichos perforando los devanados. Y lo curioso es que no saltó el diferencial. Luego cuando vino el chispa a montar las luces de la fiesta, cogió y nos sanó ese viejo subcuadro de la barbacoa. Y 150 € la gracia, y la dichosa Pulsar sin funcionar. Parece que no tiene gas, el ventilador del compresor no va (condensada por agua menos mal) y la válvula de entrada de agua no tira. Por cierto, cualquier dato, información o esquema será bien recibió. Aclaro que tiene una producción diaria de 85 kg de hielo macizo y vale nueva 2500 €.

Josefe17


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2011)

Esta conversacion:


			
				david2009 dijo:
			
		

> y ahí termocontraibles tan grandes?





			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Hay varios tipos dentro de ese tamaño, depende de cual sea us uso, estan los que decis vos y otros que son similares a los que conocemos, se utilizan mucho en electricidad, digamsos que viene una variedad de espesor de pared y manterial


 
Me hizo recordar esta anecdota...:

Estaba en una casa electrónica cuyo encargado digamos que es poco amable. En eso entra un cliente pidiendo un termoencogible de 5cm a lo que el encargado con un tono muy odioso le pregunto: ¿Y para que quieres un termoencogible tan grueso? y el cliente molesto le respondio: Es que me aburri de comprar condones....


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2011)

luchoelectronica dijo:


> jajajajaja pero es que no sólo era el Tp, a parte la mitad si andaba .
> 
> el tipo tuvo en cuenta el desarrollo de los circuitos... y lo que aprendimos, que de hecho aprendi muchisimas cosas ese ultimo año.
> 
> eso alcanzaba para un 7? seguramente que no jajaja


 
o si............, el profe es el arbitro.
un pibe vago arma un circuito y de suerte sale andando ... y es un vago que no sabe nada.....
vos tenes mala suerte, *(mala o buena?? )*  que una vez compraste transistores truchos, que otra vez una mala conexion , que un capacitor trucho o conectado al revez....la cosa es que cada falla te obligo a buscar el problema, medir, entender el circuito, le preguntas al profesor y este se da cuenta que vos vas entendiendo, por que te metes en el tema........hasta le preguntas cosas como para hacer mas cosas, como una entrada auxiliar, o alguna proteccion ...... te dio de renegar un monton ese aplificador, .........pero aprendiste un monton .

mientras, el otro vago  que armo el ampli y de una le salio funcionando le pregunta un dia cuando de casualidad se encuentra con un 2N3055 :
!! profe... algun tarado le corto una pata a este transistor.... ya no sirve !!!!!! 

y el profe se da cuenta......


----------



## Nepper (Ago 28, 2011)

una que fue bastante gratificante pero muy humilde...

Nos vamos a la casa de un amigo que no veo muy seguido a festejarle el cumpleaños... la persona muy humilde a sus necesidades...
Ya a la noche, yo estaba con la PLEY 2 que habían traído...

Yo no soy muy electrónico de audio... en realidad mucha electrónica no logro practicar actualmente, solamente estoy con la teoría de la universidad y electricidad de potencia del trabajo...

Me llaman de afuera y me aparecen con un parlante (ni idea la potencia, se que era grande, le calculo unos 10cm de radio) y me dicen "¿como se conecta?"
Me encuentro con un parlante, una cajita plateada con dos potes y un transformador.

Ahí es donde se activa mi sentido electrónico






Le pregunto ¿esto anda? y me responde "Mi tio lo usa así, el me lo dió"
Inmediatamente me percaté de varios problemas, como que el transformador no tenía enchufe.
Se lo comento a mi amigo y va y revienta una plancha rota para sacarle el enchufe.
Luego me doy cuenta que el tranformador traía incluido un puente de diodos, significaba que alimentaba a la cajita plateada, pero no tenía el plug-in tipo tubo para los 12V. No se de donde saca un cargador que encastra perfecto y lo revienta. Enchufamos la potencia exitosamente, sacamos unos cables y conectamos el parlante con la cajita plateada.

Digamos que se salvó la noche 

Lo que nunca entendí es cómo hacía el tío para que funcione 
¿se lo habrá dado porque no andaba?
¿se lo habré arreglado gratis?
¿su tio existó alguna vez?
¿será todo mucho más simple de lo que pienso?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 28, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Lo que nunca entendí es cómo hacía el tío para que funcione
> ¿se lo habrá dado porque no andaba?
> ¿se lo habré arreglado gratis?
> ¿su tio existó alguna vez?
> ¿será todo mucho más simple de lo que pienso?



existe dios??
y fogonazo??
o es lo mismo ambos???
san cacho es ahora cacho, fue decision de dios?
quien tiene mas partes plasticas, darth vader o pamela anderson?

todas preguntas sin respuestas mi amigo


----------



## fernandob (Ago 28, 2011)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> quien tiene mas partes plasticas, darth vader o pamela anderson?


 
de la calidad de los matertiales SI sabemos:
a las partes de darth vader nadie quiere acercarse sin embargo las de pamela todos quieren jugar con ellas .


----------



## zizou (Sep 5, 2011)

Yo recuerdo una anecdota muy graciosa de cuando mi madre estaba empezando con los PC's, vio el puntero en la pantalla y como no sabia que se manejaba por el raton y tal, puso el dedo encima de la pantalla y empezó a arrastrarlo , como si fuera táctil....
DDD


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 5, 2011)

zizou dijo:


> Yo recuerdo una anecdota muy graciosa de cuando mi madre estaba empezando con los PC's, vio el puntero en la pantalla y como no sabia que se manejaba por el raton y tal, puso el dedo encima de la pantalla y empezó a arrastrarlo , como si fuera táctil....
> DDD


Una visionaria tu vieja.

toda la vida nos estuvieron diciendo *nene *no toques la pantalla que se rompe!
y ahora se maneja con el dedo....


----------



## zizou (Sep 5, 2011)

si jajajajajajajajajajajajaja ahi empece a explicarle lo que era un raton etc


----------



## Daniele (Sep 5, 2011)

Ahora que recuerdo, cuando en mi casa se compró el primer televisor que por supuesto era  blanco y negro fue en 1969 y mi vieja nos tenia penados a mi hermano y a mí de que no tocaramos la pantalla "porque puede explotar". JAJAJAJAJAJA Como ha pasado el tiempo, ahora hago programas para pantallas touch y nunca vi una pantalla que explotara...

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Sep 6, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Ahora que recuerdo, cuando en mi casa se compró el primer televisor que por supuesto era  blanco y negro fue en 1969 y mi vieja nos tenia penados a mi hermano y a mí de que no tocaramos la pantalla "porque puede explotar". JAJAJAJAJAJA Como ha pasado el tiempo, ahora hago programas para pantallas touch y nunca vi una pantalla que explotara...
> 
> Saludos


A mi me ha pasado que me compraron el NES (Nintendo Entretainement System) o más conocido como Family game cuando tenía 8 años... luego las consolas en mi casa nunca faltaron. Si se rompía una, molestaba para que compren otra 
Siempre tuvimos NES hasta que saltamos radicalemente a la Play Station.

Mi familia muy humilde entonces, no teníamos televisores de última generación, siempre comprabamos en ofertas y tal vez algún pariente nos regalaba uno. Sucede que a lo largo de la vida, los televisores se rompían, y muchas veces daba la casualidad que nosotros estabamos jugando con el NES cuando se rompian los televisores.

Mi madre llegó a una terrible conclusión... las consolas rompen televisores 
Fué entonces muy buena escusa para que no juguemos tanto...

Ya, yo habiendo crecido y avanzado un poco en el ámbito técnico, me daba cuenta que esto no era así.

Un día, viene un técnico a reparar uno de los televisores rotos, yo me paro alado a ver que hace, mi madre le comenta al técnico -lo que pasa que ese televisor lo usan mis hijos para jugar a los jueguitos- ahí inmediatamente lo miro al técnico esperando la ya conocida respuesta... -señora, pero eso no tiene nada que ver- 

mi madre ... 

¿como terminó todo? por unanimidad, si, la consola rompe el televisor


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 6, 2011)

bueno, en casa cuando salio el family game no querian saber nada por que decian que rompian los tvs. es el dia de hoy que tengo lcd y play(y ahora propios!!!) y de vez en cuando dicen-te acordas cuando decian que los cosos esos rompian los televisores??? y cuando habia que estar a mas de 3 metros?? se ve que ahora los tvs no se rompen mas y los chicos cambiaron los ojos que no le hacen mas mal 


uuuuuuufffffffffffffffff, con lo de las consolas que rompian las tvs!!!!! y a veces segun como se les cruzaba no era la consola si no la cajita de derivacion de antena y consola, esa que tenia la palanquita para seleccionar una entrada o la otra

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2011)

Los tubos de rayos catódicos emiten un residuo de rayos X , en los televisores viejos era más notable 

Por eso los 3 metros


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 6, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaah no, en los lcd tambien tiene que ser de 3 metros y en las compus tambien!!!!!

cosa de abuelas, vio!


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2011)

Le comenté a mi madre lo que pusiste zeta_bola_1, como diciendolé que ella no era la única que  no queríamos que juguemos.
Me dice entonces, -ahora que tienen que vender LCD no traen más cancer-



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los tubos de rayos catódicos emiten un residuo de rayos X , en los televisores viejos era más notable
> 
> Por eso los 3 metros


Eso yo creo que es una superstición o efectos muy despreciables, evidentemente hay gente que dice que no y gente que dice que si, pero yo creo que no, que es mentira que te afecta el residuo de los rayos gamma, digo X.

Es como cuando te dicen que no abras la ventana en el auto para sacar la cabeza porque la presión del aire te presiona la cornea del ojo y podes quedar ciego.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2011)

Ummmmmm , fijate que el tubo de rayos catódicos es un *acelerador de electrones* , el tema está en la *tensión de aceleración* , por eso se trataba de *no superar los 30 kV *


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> ...porque la presión del aire te presiona la cornea del ojo y podes quedar ciego.


A mí me habían contado que te quedabas ciego si hacías otras cosas


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Cacho, entre los chistes y esto estás que te sales


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

No estoy seguro del significado de eso de "estar uno que se sale", pero creo que lo entiendo...

Yo hablaba de ponerse cosas puntiagudas en los ojos para quedarse ciego, ¿qué entendiste vos, malpensado? 
Elegancia, che


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Seeeeee, puntiagudas..., pero no en los ojos precisamente.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah... No sé cómo se quedarán ciegos por allá, pero acá con un clavo en el ojo te quedás tuerto seguro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> A mí me habían contado que te quedabas ciego si hacías otras cosas


 

Me niego a escribir  ! ! ! !


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2011)

Queroso!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Es como cuando te dicen que no abras la ventana en el auto para sacar la cabeza porque la presión del aire te presiona la cornea del ojo y podes quedar ciego.


y los que ban en motos???sin casco????


----------



## djwash (Sep 8, 2011)

Y a esta gente no le paso nada:






Depende la moto... Tengo un amigo que tiene una Yamaha V-MAX, y la puso a 200km/h, no llevaba casco, pero supongo que si llevaba lentes, lo que si me dijo es que la presion del aire no lo dejaba acelerar mas porque le abria las piernas ...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2011)

ah.........recien caigo por que los chicos que tienen moto siempre quieren llevar a las chicas en ella.


----------



## matrix01 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola buenas, acabo de poner a estudiar para obtener el tilulo de tecnico en el instituto,porque no lo tenia tengo diplomas pero no tengo el titulo, en fin alo que voy. Un dia estamos en el instituto y se le quemo a un simulador un componente y claro luego olia al componente quemado y abrieron las ventanas dicienido que que mal huele , que tal que cual. Y yo me quede sorprendido   pero si vais a dedicaros a la electronica vais a tener que acostrumbraros a este holor. Bueno esto lo pense pero no lo dije  y  esa es mi  ultima anecdota que me a ya pasado. Matrix01


----------



## AdairSC (Nov 22, 2011)

olor a silicon quemado!!! 
ya me acostumbre!! 
.
.
.
.
Saludos desde México!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 22, 2011)

quisa no acostumbrarse, pero si tenerlo bien identificado....


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hablando de silicones quemados, yo solia cuando chico poner los integrados grandes de 60 o mas pines, que sacaba de cosas que no servian, al fuego vivo hasta que se carbonizaba el material y con eso extraia el nucleo de los ics que aun me siguen pareciend una belleza, aun los tengo y mirarlos es bueno, se ven sus interconecciones y componentes, un dia use microscopio y quede mas content haha, lo ultimo que saque fue las dos placas de silcon de un chip de memoria flash.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2011)

matrix01 dijo:


> Hola buenas, acabo de poner a estudiar para obtener el tilulo de tecnico en el instituto,porque no lo tenia tengo diplomas pero no tengo el titulo, en fin alo que voy. Un dia estamos en el instituto y se le quemo a un simulador un componente y claro luego olia al componente quemado y abrieron las ventanas dicienido que que mal huele , que tal que cual. Y yo me quede sorprendido  *pero si vais a* dedicaros a la electronica *vais a tener que acostrumbraros a este olor*. Bueno esto lo pense pero no lo dije y esa es mi ultima anecdota que me a ya pasado. Matrix01


 
yo en casa les digo lo mismo , pero igual me maltratan, y no hablo de componentes quemados.

las mujeres son muy quisquillosas con el olor .........un fastidio.
insensibles diria..


----------



## dearlana (Nov 23, 2011)

Daniele dijo:


> Ahora que recuerdo, cuando en mi casa se compró el primer televisor que por supuesto era  blanco y negro fue en 1969 y mi vieja nos tenia penados a mi hermano y a mí de que no tocaramos la pantalla "porque puede explotar". JAJAJAJAJAJA Como ha pasado el tiempo, ahora hago programas para pantallas touch y nunca vi una pantalla que explotara...
> 
> Saludos



Para Daniela: 

Te comento que por tocar esa antiguas pantallas de TV no pasaba nada pero como eran de lámparas...cuando la tele había estado funcionando toda la tarde, ese tremendo botellón de cristales cruesos que era la pantalla, se calentaba bastante. (Algunos de esos televisores tenían hasta 24 lámparas ).

Por aquí fue famoso un caso de una familia a la que "se pegó fuego al televisor por detrás" después de estar muchas horas seguidas. (La tapa trasera solía ser de cartón piedra)...

El marido "se espantó" y le tiró un cubo de agua...

"Explotó" (Realmente es un implosión previa) la pantalla y hubieron heridos con cortes producidos por los trozos de cristal que salieron disparados.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2011)

Nunca por Prisas, descarguen un condensador de 70V 10,000uF con un ventilador de 12V... A menos que quieran un ventilador en coma profundo.

Saludos!


----------



## Josefe17 (Nov 23, 2011)

Si todos sabemos que se descargan con la lengua


----------



## smd10 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nunca por Prisas, descarguen un condensador de 70V 10,000uF con un ventilador de 12V... A menos que quieran un ventilador en coma profundo.
> 
> Saludos!


Pues ahora que lo has dicho, me apetece probarlo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nunca por Prisas, descarguen un condensador de 70V 10,000uF con un ventilador de 12V... A menos que quieran un ventilador en coma profundo.
> 
> Saludos!


 

Dió media vuelta aunque sea ?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 23, 2011)

smd10 dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo has dicho, me apetece probarlo...


 
hhaaa. pero la idea de josefe ...esa no te apetece ????


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 23, 2011)

Claro que dio vueltas...

Era un NMB. No aguantó el pico de tensión.


----------



## smd10 (Nov 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> hhaaa. pero la idea de josefe ...esa no te apetece ????


pues casi que no... es que le tengo demasiado aprecio a mi vida como para hacerlo


----------



## djwash (Nov 24, 2011)

Podes descargar capacitores con el primero que aparezca pidiendo algo prestado, es posible que no te vuelva a pedir nada...

O con los motorcitos de los juguetes.

Hablando de cooler que tiran la toalla, hace unos dias estaba con la PC de un cliente que se apagaba aleatoriamente, el SO estaba bien, fuente OK, capacitores OK, la limpie y puse grasa nueva, y nada, todo bien, en eso voy a hacer una necesidad y cuando vuelvo la PC apagada, meto la mano al gabinete y salia un calor impresionante, espero que se enfrie y enciendo nuevamente, el cooler del CPU no andaba, daba media vuelta y se paraba, cuando voy a apagar comenzo a girar normalmente, al rato se detuvo de nuevo, despues arranco, parecia motor de heladera, lo revise y no encontre nada raro, lo cambie por uno nuevo y listo, en su vida ese Sempron habia estado tan caliente...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2011)

hola, miren lo que encontre.:

una anecdota: ( ??? ) 

BUSQUEN en forbes (segun forbes que no si quien es ) cuales son los 10 trabajos que hacen mas felices a la gente y cuales son los que la hacen mas infelices.

aca ta : 

*Los trabajos más felices:*


Sacerdotes y pastores
Bomberos
Fisioterapeutas
Escritores
Instructores de educación especial
Maestros
Artistas
Psicólogos
Agentes financieros
Ingenieros de operaciones
*Los trabajos más odiados:*

Director de Tecnología de la Información
Director de Ventas y Marketing
Productor / Manager
Desarrollador Web
Técnico especialista
Técnico electrónica*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*
Secretario Jurídico
Analista de Soporte Técnico
Maquinista
Gerente de Marketing
 
(disculpa andres lo anterior, no abri nuevos y no pense que no se podia poner en 2 temas ) .


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 24, 2011)

sacerdotes----->tienen que decir que son felices
bomberos------>si despues de arriesgar el la vida y salir en una pieza no veo por que no ser feliz
fisioterapeutas->bueno, para ser feliz en esta area creo que hay que tener suerte...
escritores----->estos si deben ser felices, que les pagun por decir estupideces, eso si me pone una sonrisa




se dan cuenta que los empleos infelices tienen que ver con el trato de personas menos lucidas en el area?
en conclucion la interaccion humana provoca infelicidad...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 24, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nunca por Prisas, descarguen un condensador de 70V 10,000uF con un ventilador de 12V... A menos que quieran un ventilador en coma profundo.
> 
> Saludos!


 

yo una vez lo hice con un coller mas grande... se acuerdan el huracan Katrina...


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 25, 2011)

yo descargo los condensadores con un motor de impresora vieja, este motor tiene mucha fuerza lo uso de taladro en pcb' s y otras cosas creo que si aguantaria un pico de 70 v, no he encontrado motor similar, es reliquia xd una vez le puse lija en los lados del piñon alargado y lo use hasta de pulidor


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 25, 2011)

Lo hubiese intentado con el Blower de 24V 0.9A... Pero la prisa me ganó. Ya ni recuerdo para que quería ese condenso descargado. Quizás para evitar accidentes posteriores.

Y ahí siguen colgadas las resistencias de 75Ohms de 25W. Animales de costumbres.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 9, 2011)

Huy! anecdotas de profesión... en estos últimos meses tuve unas cuantas peripecias con un nuevo compañero en el trabajo XD

Son tales que, con 3 días que trabajé con el, estuve una semana hablando ¬¬

Estamos hablando del clasico fanfarron que sabe TODO, y lo que no sabe, el ya lo sabía pero sabía que no podía hacer nada por eso lo deja así.

Les voy a contar una de su alto ego... miren lo que les digo... su prepotencia es tan alta que logra condensar el aire a su alrededor... este fenomeno lo llamamos "Nube de prepotencia" y lo descubrimos con un amigo tras revisar una documental filmada en South Park
(para mas detalles ver la siguiente página)

Primero los introduzco un poco con los terminos
Robot con su teach, y su controlador
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Teach
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Interior tipico de un controlador
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fin, estoy trabajando en estos momentos con un robot.
Solicité la asistencia de mi compañero solamente para molestarlo. El robot se encuentra en una fabrica a 20 Km de donde tenemos las oficinas. Solamente para hacerle perder tiempo y hacer que "trabaje" por lo menos unas horas, lo llamé para que corrija un movimiento comprometedor que realizaba el robot.

Le comenté el problema y lo resolvió con palabras. Los detalles son muchos... por el momento los ignoraremos.

Ya, charlando de los proximos pasos me empieza a explicar de las rutinas, las tareas del robot y los bornes de entrada y salida (que todo eso yo ya lo sabía).
Una persona de mantenimiento, que conocí en la fabrica esa, escuchaba atentamente lo que explicaba mi compañero con exelente léxico. El hombre de mantenimiento le dice a mi compañero: -he! por como hablas parece que sabes todo- y mi compañero responde: -Se todo sobre estos robots! estuve acá una semana y te puedo decir para que sirve este cable (señala un cable del controlador)-

jaja ¬¬

Al rato, se va mi compañero y me pongo a hablar con el de mantenimiento... le pregunto -¿vos hace cuanto que trabajas aca?- -9 años-; -¿vos sos el responsable de mantenimiento de los 8 robots de la fabrica no?- -si-; -¿me podes decir para que sirve este cable?-

CDR


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 9, 2011)

y para que servia?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2011)

lo mismo pregunto ????????


----------



## fernandob (Dic 10, 2011)

puso CDR ............

yo desde que me dedico a *satelites de investigacion del espacio profundo* (**) no estoy al tanto de esos equipos de robots , asi que no se que son esas siglas.


(**)me dedico a poner camaras ocultas en el baño de mujeres para espiarles los orificios .....por eso el nombre.................................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 10, 2011)

cdr es como el nuevo lol o algo asi

http://es-es.facebook.com/pages/Propongo-cambiar-LOL-por-CDR-Cagado-de-Risa/119024518110637


----------



## Nepper (Dic 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> puso CDR ............
> 
> yo desde que me dedico a *satelites de investigacion del espacio profundo* (**) no estoy al tanto de esos equipos de robots , asi que no se que son esas siglas.
> 
> ...


quería ver si estaban despiertos 
Bien monarca... lo leí el otro día en la arena...



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y para que servia?





el-rey-julien dijo:


> lo mismo pregunto ????????


Era un TPR 5*1 mallado para la comunicación entre las placas I/O que utilizaban un protocolo DeviceNet 634 siendo la placa I/O un dispositivo esclavo nodo 06.
Esto lo se yo porque un dia me puse a revisar todo el controlador... no me lo dijo mi compañero... ni el que trabajó con los robots XD
El señaló un cable cualquiera, el no sabía ni que cable señaló.

Lo irónico en el relato, es que el estuvo 1 semana para aprender a programarlos, le consiguieron el software con licencia y todo, se conectaba y se quedaba horas mirando la PC con el teach.
Entonces, ¿como demonios va a saber que es ese cable si lo unico que hiso fue programar la trayectoria del robot?

Yo, en cambio, tuve que buscar y ver donde estaba el borne de emergencia, yo cablee lo que son las fresas (5 entradas 1 salida). Tuvimos un problema con un encoder, revisamos todos los cables.
Sería como decir que lo ponen a lavar la ropa con un lavarropa automático una semana y por eso te sabrá decir qué es el cable marron...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahora si


----------



## dayo (Dic 13, 2011)

Nepper dijo:


> Era un TPR 5*1 mallado para la comunicación entre las placas I/O que utilizaban un protocolo DeviceNet 634 siendo la placa I/O un dispositivo esclavo nodo 06.



¿ Y para que servia el cablecito ?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 13, 2011)

dayo dijo:


> ¿ Y para que servia el cablecito ?



el que señalo no era un cablecito, era un tpr 5*1 (es un cable que adentro tiene 5 cables, con un mallado general) ese cable es el canal que comunica un modulo de entradas y salidas personalizables. o sea, un borne de entrada y salidas comun.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2011)

yo sabia, lo tenia en la punta de la lengua, por que desde aca se ve que era un TPR  .....
era eso o era el alargue para el calentador de agua de el taller .

pero una de 2 era.


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 8, 2012)

una ves un viejo amigo de la escuela me llega con una planta sony mas o menos vieja.. de 100 W por canal y me dice : 

" un tecnico amigo la reviso y me dijo que tiene esta resistencia quemada y yo le contesto. cual ? y me apunta  una  stk282-170 "


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 8, 2012)

neukelkm dijo:


> una ves un viejo amigo de la escuela me llega con una planta sony mas o menos vieja.. de 100 W por canal y me dice :
> 
> " un tecnico amigo la reviso y me dijo que tiene esta resistencia quemada y yo le contesto. cual ? y me apunta  una  stk282-170 "



Clásico


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 8, 2012)

hay que saber cuales son las resistencias...


----------



## neukelkm (Ene 8, 2012)

Jajajajajajaja claro esa si que amplifica mucho mas.  JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 8, 2012)

neukelkm dijo:


> una ves un viejo amigo de la escuela me llega con una planta sony mas o menos vieja.. de 100 W por canal



Mas bien no sera por rama


----------



## fernandob (Ene 9, 2012)

*Un monologo que hace rato queria tirar: *

voy a dedicar un rato a compartir esto, largo de escribir, pero ........
hace tiempo vi en la TV cuando marcelo xxx (un salame que hacia camaras ocultas para reirse de la gente y ahora hace progrramas de chimentos y bailes con gente desnuda ) lo que hacia era hacer camaras ocultas *a trabajadores como nosotros*.
quizas a un mecanico
o a uno que repara computadoras
o a un service a domicilio.

y muchas veces me dio ganas de estar ahi y retrucarle, por que el HDP solo muestra un lado de las cosas y segun su convenciencia.
pero claro, no se puede.
y a veces me quede pensando , en que diria.
asi que , aca les paso una charla inventada, ........cosas de la cabeza.

el ....
_yo ....._

pero si vos vas a una casa y resulta que es una pavada, ¿ como le vas a cobrar ??? 
_por que es mi tiempo y mi trabajo, si a ud. le parece inapropiado y un abuso pues ponga en su barrio ud. y los tecnicos de su canal carteles de que van a las casas de la gente y les hacen las pavadas GRATIS , todo el mundo quiere disponer de el tiempo DE LOS OTROS, pero nadie quiere al revez._

Bueno, pero , y si tenes que trabajar bastante, no te parece una barbaridad, un robo cobrar mas de xxx $$ por un dia de trabajo ?? 
_Digamelo ud. ¿ cuanto gana por un dia de trabajo ud. ??_
_y no solo eso , las locas histericas que NO HACEN NADA UTIL en sus programas , y luego me entero que se compraron en pocos meses un auto o una casa , acaso no es eso vergonzozo ?? _
_si quiere buscar en que lugar roban dinero pues ni tienee que salir de el canal , o vaya a donde hay politicos._

Bueno pero , hay services que son tramposos , ya se vio .
_SI, y hay politicos tramposos , y conductores de TV tramposos , y clientes tramposos , por que no me da una camara miniatura una semana y le muestro lo que pasa si uno es siempre "honesto" , como se comporta mucha gente ._
_No justifico a nadie con nadie, pero si vas a hacer algo hacelo bien, mostrando las 2 caras._
_y si vas a JUZGAR a alguien , primero fijate como te ves en el espejo vos. _

Bueno dejemoslo el tema.
_NO , quisiera una cosita mas hablar, por que , no es lo unico que tiene valor el dinero , o si ?? _
_quisiera hablar de el trabajo mismo , digame, es importante para ud. el COMO se hace el trabajo ?? (ahora soy yo el que pregunta )._
_Por que critica y se burla de lo que cobran otros, o de lo tramposos que son , pero considera importante que uno realice el trabajo bien , BIEN ?_
_es lo mismo atar con alambre 2 piezas que buscar como unirlas bien, y si no hay una pieza de union diseñarla y fabricarla uno mismo ..........o atarlo con alambre ._
_es lo mismo ?? _

(seguro que me dira que no es lo mismo ) 

_Bueno, pues fijese señor marcelo xxx , usted donde esta parado tiene la posibilidad de hacer programas de TV que eduquen, que sirvan de guia, puede hacer cosas buenas o cosas malas._
_y que elige ???????????_
_*que es lo que esta haciendo ????? *_


----------



## fiernis (Ene 11, 2012)

jejeje muy interesantes en especial el del condensador jajaja.... a mi me ahn dado el chispazo que a la mauser!!!.... me *QU*eda entumido luego toda la mano.. en una ocacion a un amigo le exploto un capacito de los grandes grandes en la cara!!! de potencia.... por fortuna tenia lentes y bueno ya se imaginaran como estuvo  el asuntillo jejeje... nos llevamos un buen  susto pero creo que el se lo llevo mas! tanto que hasta estaba temblando el pobre....


----------



## Daniele (Ene 23, 2012)

Los verdaderos técnicos tienden a desaparecer. Con la destrucción de la escuela industrial (por lo menos en Argentina) los técnicos van siendo cada vez menos. Solo por curiosidad busquen un tornero o un matricero: no existen. Los que quedan tienen edad suficiente como para jubilarse y algunos siguen trabajando porque les ofrecen un dinero extra porque no se consiguen técnicos jovenes. Así está todo, es lo mismo en mecánica, electricidad, electrónica, construcciones, química, etc.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ene 23, 2012)

daniele, si .
pero te voy a dar mi impresion:

la escuela industrial era.....no se, lo que era, yo fui a la ENET 12 cuando recien empezaba , DICEN QUE ya no es igual.
pero en verdad creo que no importa..... hay algo mas.
me da la impresion de que no es solo eso .
para nada .

en mi epoca si tenia la escuela industrial, pero no tenia internet, ni tutoriales, ni estas paginas que explican las cosas maravillosamente .
no tenia micros.
no habia cursos.
un tester o una calculadora cientifica se la tenias que pedir a tu papa en tu cumpleaños y era una joya .

era solo la escuela tecnica, que si no eras vos de sacarle el jugo PASABAS SIN PENA NI GLORIA, como muchos compañeros hicieron y aun conozco.

hay algo mas, por que si un pibe tiene la pasion y el querer estudiar te aseguro que la escuela podra see 1/4 de lo que era antes, pero ahora sobran nuevos recursos.

yo no se justo, no estudio esto de la psicologia social,pero ................me huele que hay mucha scosas.

no se si es lo idiotizante de internet, o de la TV , o los contenidos que a uno lo absorben hacia el ocio , no se si es el aire, el ambiente, la cantidad de cosas que uno recibe como entretenimiento que quiere estar frente a una pantalla en vez de VIVIR, no se si es las noticias , o el aire, no se.
pero las cosas estan , y no se usan, y para que se usen solo hace falta ganas.
ya se..........me podes decir que es la escuela la que te tiene que motivar, los maestros Y ESTOY DE ACUERDO , y a eso tambien voy:
no se si es sin querer o a proposito, pero pareceria que la poblacion esta sin ganas, lso pibes son DES- motivados en vez de motivados.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 23, 2012)

En mi trabajo hablé con mucha gente técnica...
y todos llegamos a una conclusión... el que quiere aprender aprende... si no aprende es porque no quiere...
Como bien decías FernandoB, hoy en día con el internet, y libros traducidos y mas, uno puede hacer lo que quiera.

Al escribir estas palabras, me puse a pensar "Apliquemos la filosofía QUIERO ESTUDIAR pero con un tornero"
Supongamos que un joven se siente atraido por el torno del vecino. Suponiendo que el niño nunca tiene acceso al torno del vecino (porque este no lo deja), y en su colegio no tienen un torno ¿como aprendería el joven a utilizarlo?
No puede simplemente ir a internet y ver videos en youtube... el tiene que hacerlo... ¿con que torno?

Entonces, esos problemas, filtran mucha cantidad de excelentes torneros que nunca llegarán a serlo, en cambio, terminarán pasando cables en una empresa de transporte de energía (por decir algo).

Además, hoy en día, muchas entidades educativas le dan mas importancia a cursos de reparación de PC, Kit Office, y administración de redes (o sea, todo orientado a PC) porque es el "futuro" que a los trabajos prácticos como tornero. Si bien las hay, seguramente son muy pocos los cursos que se dictan...

----------cambio radical de tema--------------
¿quieren una anecdota?

Leve introducción

-Soldadura de punto
Siempre que hable de soldadura en este relato, me referiré a la soldadura de punto, esa en la que una pinza se cierra y presiona la chapa de ambos lados y hace pasar una corriente. esto calienta las partes y las suelda.

-Dispositivo
En las autopartistas, las empresas elaboran parte de autos, estas pasan por un proceso de prensado, estampado y montaje.
La prensa le da la forma inicial a la parte del auto, luego, en estampado, se sueldan distintas piezas para darle estructura y rigides a las piezas del auto.
Para soldar estas piezas, no puedes simplemente colocar la pieza en el piso y soldarla, tiene que poseer un soporte que sostenga la pieza de forma rígida y que posea un apoyo con la geometría de la pieza.
Estas cosas se llaman Dispositivos. Estos dispositivos se colocan las piezas, cierran los "agarres" (pueden ser manuales o neumáticos, son conocidos en el habla española como Bridas, pero tambien los llaman Clamps o Clapetas) y uno puede soldar tranquilamente.
Los agarres de esta anécdota funcionan con fuerza neumática.

-La anécdota
Yo me encontraba probando la soldadura de dos robots que sueldan, probando y probando, me di cuenta que al momento de quitar la pieza, los "agarres" (de ahora en adelante los llamaré Clamps) del dispositivo se trancaban.
Por un tema de dilatación, cuando colocaba la pieza entraba todo bien, los clamps cerraban y se incrustaban en la pieza para que no se mueva.
Al soldar, la presión que hacía el robot y la soldadura, movía las piezas y el agujero por el que se incrusta el Clamp se achicaba (dos agujeros, uno se desplazaba para un lado y el otro para el otro lado).
Esto hacía que se traben los clamps, ya que la pieza los agarraban.

Había dos clamps que se incrustaban (el resto solo presionaba) los dos de los extremos, un clamp a la derecha y otro clamp a la izquierda.
Para sacar la pieza, yo tomaba una escoba de por ahí y hacía palanca. Destrababa uno, luego el otro.
La pieza medía como 1 metro de largo.
A diferencia de las otras veces, como estabamos probando, yo siempre abría los clamps laterales y luego el resto, pero esta vez fue distinto, por una distracción, abrí todos los clamps y quedaron los dos trabados. Procedo a destrabar uno.
Cuando logro destrabarlo, el clamp de la derecha se abre con la pieza incrustada. En otras palabras, se abrió como si la pieza fuera un clamp largo.
Yo justo estaba parado frente al dispositivo, cuando esta se abre la pieza me roza la cara.
Fue una situación muy similar a que me quieran decapitar con una espada y yo la esquivo moviendo hacia atrás la cabeza.

Me pasó rozando la cara. Y a una buena velocidad, y por la neumática, con una buena fuerza.
Tuve tiempo a reaccionar porque la pieza era larga y tardó en acelerar, pero igualmente lo hiso muy rápido.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Feb 8, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:
			
		

> esa frace me gusto
> 
> reparo celulares como lo hace un "tecnico" con todas sus letras, y en las plazas que he trabajado llegan tipo que me dicen, "yo tambien soy tecnico cual es el problema", entonces les saco el diagrama y les empieso a desarroyar el problema mis mediciones y parametros y me salen con "para, que yo no se de eso, solo soy un tecnico", lo unico que me queda es espetarles que ellos no son ningunos tecnicos solo cambiapiezas que no saben resolver verdaderos problemas y se caen de jeta cuando no pueden con algo



Eso se ve mucho aqui, por ejemplo ya hace mucho tiempo tenia un nokia 5200 el cual me habia encontrado por lo tanto estaba reportado, para esa època no era posible liberarlo por su tecnologia de encriptado bb5, el hecho es que lo lleve a una casa donde supuestamente reparan celulares y les dije, buenas quisiera que le cambiaran èste chip al celular por este otro, entonces me dijeron ¿cual es el problema? les comente la situacion a lo que respondieron "hay que cambiar toda la tarjeta y eso vale la mitaad de lo que le vale el celular completo" les refute y practiamente les di a entender que cambiando la pieza especifica el problema se solucionaria porque estamos removiendo donde se encuentra la informacion de operador y demas, el cual no hace parte del FW del equipo, no me quisieron hacer el trabajo, supuestamente porque el chip es de balines.

Acudi allì porque no tenia la herramienta necesaria como la pistola de aire, y si bien hacer ese reballing era algo largo y de paciencia, yo podria haberlo echo, y en otra situaciòn mas atras, con el mismo modelo el cual no leia la tarjeta de memoria, el hecho es que despues de hacer unas mediciones y algo de informacion por internet, supe que tenia un cristal en circuito abierto por lo cual no llegaban los voltajes de datos a la tarjeta de memoria asi que fui a que me quitaran el cristal con la pistola esa y me entregaran sin el, algo muy simple, yo no quite por temor a que las pistas de rompieran dado que no tenia herramienta, me contestaron "NO PODEMOS HACER ESO PORQUE SERIA UNA RESISTENCIA QUE LE FALTARIA AL EQUIPO Y PUEDE CALENTARSE" quede callado y me fui, cuando bien se sabìa que ese tipo de cristales tiene jumpers y solo queria jumpearlo, nada de resistencias, que ignorantes. solo les oigo decir "este equipo no prende, ¿le echamos calor? o lo flasheamos? definitivamente no saben nada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 16, 2012)

Estaba viendo un viejo tópico donde aparece estas frases *“aparato muy manoseado”* y me acorde de aquellos tiempo, de aquel día en que estaba en el taller de un amigo y esta ocupado y no veía la hora de irse le sebo mate me cayo la boca y a esperar que el termine el trabajo, En eso entra una señora y lo atiende el socio de él (muy conocido por manejar la caja pero ni PI de como encarar una reparación  “un caficio”) y lo llama a mi viejo colega de anegrotas y este ni mínima de querer moverse del banco quería terminar y quería termina y estaba realmente ensañado, pero esto no viene al caso el señor al ver que del otro lado del panel no responden procede mira el celular (motorola V3 sabrán de que años la hablo) prende y se tilda clásico en ese cel y mira, mira mira... Es una ciencia para el y en vez de decirle a la señora:_ Mire déjelo se la hará un diagnostico en base a esto un presupuesto acorde al equipo déjelo y por la noche se pega una vuelta y hablamos de vuelta... No le manda de una * “a si señora se le quebró el software”...*  Bueno dice la señora el le pasa un prepuesto y se va termina de cerrarse la puerta y me chorriaba el mate entre los dientes saltamos en una carcajada diciendo  :_Como que se le quebró el software animal"  no me voy a olvidar nunca más ese día...

Saludos chicos hay veces que no hay moraleja solo las ganas de que conozcas que no somos ni blancos ni negros somos técnicos bueno en mi caso retirado... con muchas ganas de no volver.


----------



## underliz (Feb 27, 2012)

en el taller del trabajo se me dió por desarmar el típico capacitador de plastico,aluminio,plastico y como estaba aburrido se me dio por meterle el comprobador de aislamiento (10000v). 
la gracia: unos arcos con formas muy entretenidas de colores azules y verdes,
mi error : quitar las resistencias de descarga.
pasaron unas cuantas averías en la empresa y me decido a acabar el turno y recojer todo.
limpio la mesa de la oficina, cojo el condensador para tirarlo...  sorpresivamente no era capaz de soltarlo hasta que se descargó por completo...me había olvidado de que estaba cargado

cabe señalar que el comprobador limita la corriente a 1 ma. el condensador no, y que había retirado el aislante externo mientras decidia si le hacía la broma al encargado tirandoselo en el banco metalico de trabajo cuando el estubiera a un par de metros.


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo una anecdota personal y lo comparto con ustedes, hace finales del siglo 20, cuando aun me encontraba en colegio y todavia no sabia sobre los amperios ni la potencia, solo tenia una vaga idea de la electricidad , en el colegio se dio la feria de ciencias, en el cual el salon se divide en grupos y presentan proyectos de los cuales solo escogian 3 que tenian que realizarse, entonces vi la oportunidad de presentar mi mas presiado proyecto hasta entonces ..jeje, el cual consistia en un dinamo de bicicleta que iba a ser movido por un motor electrico, la energia que hipoteticamente generara movia el motor y asi el sistema se mantenia ilimitadamente. El profesor vio mi diagrama y lo escogio (aun no me explico como no se dio cuenta),el grupo de trabajo que me toco, compraron todo, lo arme fue un poco tedioso, pero no funcionaba, era la dura realidad ,no me quedo otra que improvisar y mover el dinamo con algo parecido a una manivela (lo mandamos a soldar),esta vez si encendia un pequeño foco con el movimiento que se aplicaba a la manivela.se presento todo bien. 
otra pequeña anecdota de las tantas es años despues , cuando estaba por acabar el colegio, los fines de semana me iba a ayudar a un radiotecnico, un dia vi que estaba probando pantallas trc luego de probarlo lo ponia en una mesa (la pantalla sola)luego continuaba con otra, y yo estaba ahi mirando luego me acerco comienzo a examinar toco la pantalla, la parte de los conectores donde va el yugo,en eso veo algo que me llama la atencion como un hueco en la pantalla lo toco y....  senti como un golpe por todo el cuerpo, creo que escuche como una explosion interna me dejo sin aliento, de ahi  el rediotecnico me dijo que ahi va conectado el flyback que permanece cargado es un condensador etc, ya demasiado tarde dije entre mi ,me di cuenta que no vale poner la mano en cualquier lado. bueno esas son algunas anecdotas , me despido saludos.


----------



## adelardia (Mar 14, 2012)

Bueno...
a mi me pasó algo parecido, la diferencia fue que en esa época yo tenía un taller de reparaciones en el barrio. O sea que inmediatamente me llegaron una docenita de radios "descalibradas"...
Demás está decir que nunca mas monté un oscilador de FM.
Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2012)

buenas!

Les traigo una de ingeniería inversa...

Resulta que tengo un compañero programador de PLC.
comenzó a trabajar con nosotros hace varios meses, y recién ahora estoy con el en un proyecto es por eso que me mostró su programa de PLC.
Si bien el lenguaje es ladder, existen varias "técnicas" de programar.

El y yo somos programadores, además el es ingeniero recién recibido, pero nunca me mostró uno de sus programas (ni tampoco intenta compartirlo, igualmente siempre tenemos distintos proyectos). Estos días, estuvimos juntos en un projecto, y me explicó rápidamente como funcionaba su programa...
Según el, el sistema de programación que realizó es lo más optimo y confiable, además de robusto a la hora de operarlo en forma segura y rápido de modificar e interpretar.
En otras palabras, su programa era el mejor y sirve para todo, además de que podés programar desde el excel 

Yo, evidentemente, se que me queda mucho por aprender de los PLC y de los programas gigantes que se hacen, pero no soy ningún tonto, y sabía que lo que diseñó el no podía haberlo hecho, por lo menos en tan poco tiempo.

Enseguida me di cuenta de la verdad.
El "formato" del programa que estaba utilizando, ya me lo mostro otro de mis colegas hace un año en una máquina que tuvimos que migrar a una versión mas nueva. En aquel momento, cuando migramos esa máquina, nos pusimos de acuerdo, a mi amigo le toco el PLC y a mi el HMI, es ahí que nos pusimos a ver el programa que tenía la máquina y le empezamos a hacer la ingeniería inversa.
Yo lo ayude poco, porque estaba con otras cosas, pero el logró migrar el programa por completo y además lo optimizó mas que el original.
Recuerdo que mi amigo, cuando nos vimos, me dijo -:No sabes que bueno que esta este programa, utiliza un SQL y te chequea todo por paso:-
Además, mientras el recorria otros lugares y "tomaba" los programas de distintas máquinas, siempre me comentaba esas cosas, como por ejemplo "la pantalla que diseñaron estos flacos es buenísima, cambias todo desde el PLC y no tenes que recargar la aplicación"

Bueno, la cosa fue así... resulta que con el que estoy ahora, necesitaba hacer un porgrama para unos servomotores, y de onda, mi otro amigo, le pasó el programa de aquella máquina (el que yo ya conocía), luego, mi compañero de ahora lo tomo y lo muestra como que el es el autor de tan magnifico programa.

Además, lo del excel no funciona, tiene que copiar y pegar, no es que desde el excel opera al PLC...

Acá se ve bien las intenciones que existen respecto a la "ingeniería inversa".
Esto me hacía acordar a lo que mencionaba fernandob, que uno se rompe los cuernos, hace todo el laburo, y aparece el señor figurita que queda como un duque....
El programa realmente es bueno, pero lo que molesta es la actitud y la necesidad que tiene de sobresalir, en vez de compartir.

Encima el muy "ingeniero" jamás me pasó su programa, solo me da las partes, rutinas o codigo que necesito para hacer mi trabajo.... ¿tendrá miedo que le robe el programa?


----------



## Robertosan71 (May 6, 2012)

Buenas a todos, muy interesante todos los aportes, espero seguir leyéndolos con mas frecuencia.
les dejo un humilde aporte para incrementar los recursos del taller

Salu2


----------



## Nepper (May 6, 2012)

Robertosan71 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, muy interesante todos los aportes, espero seguir leyéndolos con mas frecuencia.
> les dejo un humilde aporte para incrementar los recursos del taller
> 
> Salu2



esto describe perfectamente los proyectos que realiza mi empresa....

*GACHO O INCOMPLETO*


----------



## dandany (May 12, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos!! estuve leyendo lo que comentaban de las escuelaas tecnicas.. mi escuela se esta por cambiar a tecnologica gracias al HERMOSOO sistema educativo que tenemos en nuestro pais...    http://www.diariochaco.com/noticia.php?numero=144439 Romero es el ministro de ''educacion'' del chaco


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2012)

yo debo decir algo,cuando niño estudiaba en el chaco (escuela publica) y era un alumno ,digamos que malo mis notas rondaban entre 4 y 6 puntos,pero cuando me mude a buenos aires y con poco esfuerzo mis notas subieron a 10 ,si andaba entre 9.50 y 10 puntos ,en todas las materias,excepto una, (lengua y literatura)
aya estaba mas avanzado y de mejor calidad que en buenos aires,por nombrar un ejemplo yo sabia dividir x 4 cifras y acá recién estaban enseñando a dividir por 2 ,
allá en el chaco los supermercado tenían lectora de código de barras y acá ni excitia ,aya tenia agua corriente y acá en buenos aires ''bombeador'' ,por lo menos en el barrio que me mude, de barranqueras a florencio varela ,encima haca en buenos aires ase mucho frio siempre


----------



## Heavy 94 (May 23, 2012)

Buenas a todos. 
Yo me acuerdo una vez que iba a probar un seguidor de lineas en el protoboard, cuando lo conecto derrepente suena un zumbido y sale volando la lentecita pequeña que tienen los optoacopladores abiertos en el led y empieza a salir humo, y todo porque se me había olvidado ponerle la resistencia limitadora.


----------



## Daniele (May 29, 2012)

Hola Nepper: ya se que pasaron 4 semanas desde tu post, pero me parece que tu compañero (el que programa PLC) es flor de chanta y que solo sabe usar un par de herramientas.

Yo hago programacion de PLC y HMI y no es ninguna pavada, la mayoria de las veces hay que pensar en serio si queres resolver algun problema.

No le creas mas nada a tu compañero.

Saludos


----------



## danykbas (Jun 3, 2012)

Elvic dijo:


> bueno esta es la ultima que recuerdo, pero espero que ustedes sigan aportando mas anécdotas que hayan vivido...
> 
> Para mi estas tres son las que recuerdo por ser tan especiales para mi...
> 
> ...


jajajajaja
Como para nunca parar de reir!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Por confiado
Por no mirar
Por no concentrarme
Por no ponerme los anteojos
Por distraido

Instalé un Contactor Dil4am145 Klockner-moeller Aleman Trifasico y a los 3 minutos se quemó la bobina :enfadado: , era de 110 y la puse en 220 :enfadado:

El aparatejo cuesta carito y la bobina de repuesto también ! :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

por distraído


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

El contactor cuesta 1.400 ARS 

Así que la bobina ha de andar por los 300 ARS (&% dólares) :enfadado:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 14, 2012)

no la podes bobinar vos? o mandarla a bobinar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2012)

Seeeeeeeee , tengo que limarle un poco el interior del carrete que se deformó , o fijarme si tengo de otra marca que le coincida el tamaño del nucleo y se lo adapto.

La bronca que me dió :enfadado:  :enfadado:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2012)

nooo, si me imagino la bronca, unas ganas de mandar el contactor a la vereda de enfrente.

hace un tiempo cambie un contactor en una maquina que fabrica helado(de esos tipo crema de afeitar) y salio for-tu-na y es nacional la marca(no recuerdo ahora)

es increible lo que estan los insumos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

1.400 ARS cuesta , es un Klockner-moeller Aleman.

Ya se me pasó la broca


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2012)

ojo, comparando con los 700 ARS o algo asi que pague por el nacional no es tan caro el deustche ese.

encima tuve que comprar borneras adicionales, un NA y un NC si mal no recuerdo. con bobina de 24 volts. toy descerebrandome pero no me sale la marca



buscando en la güeb encontre la marca. "montero"

era un contactor trifasico con bobina de 24VCA, salvamotor-guardamotor(como quieras decirle, el termico bah) y 2 contactos extra, de esos que se agregan a los costados, tipo los siemens.

no me resulta caro el aleman ese, un bajon que se quemo, si, pero no es caro despues de toodo


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por confiado
> Por no mirar
> Por no concentrarme
> Por no ponerme los anteojos
> ...



Por todo lo que pusiste arriba... "Metiste las extremidades".

Menos mal que tiene remedio aunque, es algo cariiitooo...

No sé allá en AR si venden los Siemens. Los fabrican en Brasil brasileiro y, por lo menos acá, tienen un precio más soportable.

Lo que sí es de cuidar, es que, si es viejo el contactor que se ha de sustituir por haberse quemado la bobina, se debe evaluar la parte de contactos principales pues, después de un rato de trabajo se desgastan y ya saben lo demás.

Saludos:


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por confiado
> Por no mirar
> Por no concentrarme
> Por no ponerme los anteojos
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> buscando en la güeb encontre la marca. "montero"
> era un contactor trifasico con bobina de 24VCA, salvamotor-guardamotor(como quieras decirle, el termico bah) y 2 contactos extra, de esos que se agregan a los costados, tipo los siemens.


 
No son malos los Montero , yo he puesto alguno de apuro , medios enoooooooormes 

el protector que se adosa es "relevo térmico" 



mcrven dijo:


> Por todo lo que pusiste arriba... "Metiste las extremidades".
> 
> No sé allá en AR si venden los Siemens. Los fabrican en Brasil brasileiro y, por lo menos acá, tienen un precio más soportable.
> 
> Lo que sí es de cuidar, es que, si es viejo el contactor que se ha de sustituir por haberse quemado la bobina, se debe evaluar la parte de contactos principales pues, después de un rato de trabajo se desgastan y ya saben lo demás.


 
Hace unos años usaba los Telemecanique , después empezaron a venir flojainos de platinos así que volví a Siemens.

En éste no hay que revisar platinos . . .  son nuevecitos 




Fogonazo dijo:


>


 
¿ La cucharita ?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...
> 
> ¿ La cucharita ?



No te pongas exigente que a poco te manda un embudo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2012)

¿ Es adepto al método shaka-zulu-embudo  ?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Es adepto al método shaka-zulu-embudo  ?



No lo sé... pero yo que tú no lo averiguaría.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2012)

si tuviste que colocar ese contactor ...seguro que cobras bien ese trabajo, una bobina de 300 $ no es de llorar, ......si da bronca las vueltas (de nuevo al proveedor o al taller a buscar el respuesto) .


eso es culpa de el *PORNO  *tener cuidado *que te distrae la cabeza..*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No son malos los Montero , yo he puesto alguno de apuro , medios enoooooooormes


 

muuuy grandes!!!!! tuve que andar moviendo otras cosas, el "celeblo" de la maquina es muy chico y entra todo apretadito



DOSMETROS dijo:


> el protector que se adosa es "relevo térmico"


 
le he escuchado cada nombre  que mammita!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2012)

para mi los montero no son buenos.

buenos : siemens , merlin, moeller tubio los viejos, ahora tubio (ABB ?? ) me da feo olor .

medio pelo a resignarse : montero , sica , etc.

de juguete : sassin 

ADEMAS tengo un criterio muy simple:
si vos vas a manejar las luces de una vidriera pone cualquiera, en el peor de los casos la luz de la vidriera no prende.
pero si vas a manejar un motor trifasico , que cuesta unos pesos y que si un juego de contactos falla te deja al motor en 2 fases >>> op sea genera una situacion de riesgo  .
NO JUEGO.

me pueden decir que para eso estan las protecciones, sea relevo o guardamotor......pues bien , MI contactor es el que esta generando la falla , y eso es por haber tenido un error de criterio tacaño .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2012)

no te sabria decir de los montero, primera vez que lo uso. pero lo que si te puedo decir es que por su construccion tiene toda la pinta de ser bastaante malo.

por ahora no presento falla, un año de uso, en las fabricas de helado se hace el mantenimiento en invierno, por eso recuerdo que hace un año.

ojo fer, opino igual que vos, ademas a veces los motores de esas maquinas laburan con un esfuerzo importante batiendo la mezcla congelada. pero bue, yo hice la listita de lo que necesitaba y fuimos a comprar y el tipo eligio ese, que era montero o sica, y sica la verdad ni la termica mas chica zafa, las miras y se desarman solas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2012)

yo puse uno (montero) en una ''no se como se llama''  maquina enorme que mete cemento,agua,piedra lo le programen a los camiones esos de concreto 




 en un tablero con las peores condiciones posibles ,humedad,polvo etc etc y funciono muy bien ¡¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 16, 2012)

una hormigonera sera?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2012)

si eso es una hormigonera ,es un lugar donde tienen mucha arena,cemento,piedra y agua y la maquina esta enorme lo que hace es cargar al camion con todos los materiales, agua cemento,piedra y otras cosas de aditivos ,que lo programan desde una pc ,el camion se pone devajo de la maquina ,luego sale directo a la obra ,en el camino se mezcla todo ,es un ambiente muy sucio ¡¡mucho pero mucho polvo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2012)

para mi en general, mas que nada termicas y disyuntores:

sassin , y toda la lista de llaves chinas de marcas particulares son una porqueria, ojo, duran y pueden andar bien, pero me ocurrio con ..........no recuerdo bien, si i d t o elle era la marca de fantasia (si, IDT era buena antes) que les detecte cierta macana grosa.

luego estan las marcas de medio pelo , que son sica y baw, pero ojo, si bien no me gustan no les he visto fallas y eso que veo muchas , me refiero a fallas preocupantes.
si bornes quemados y demas.

un lugar aparte antes de pasar a las buenas es tubio hoy devenido en ABB argentina .
saque muchos disyuntores que no funcionaban, asi alegremente no disparaban, algo inaceptable.
y termimcas me fallaron varias.......me recordo a la epoca que lso de tubio traian disyuntores demasiado iguales (no aprecidos ) a lso chinos.

cabe destacar lo que puse mas arriba de las chinas IDT y otras de marca muy dudosa, no se si lso conocedores saben de las manetas o plastiquitos que unen a lso polos en las bipolares o tripolares, para ue si salta un polo arrastre a los otros, no me refiero a  la union en la planquita, sino a el accesorio entre los polos que no se ve si no lso separas ...........pues que en una de esas no estaba.
y en unas IDT vi que el disyuntor era electronico, o sea que no saltaba si no habia neutro..

averigue un dia que si un importador trae merca sin ninguna norma y "trucha" el sello, si, lo trucha, simplemente pone el sello IRAM o el que sea sin cumplirlo nadie le dice nada.
es mas llame a IRAM , en una epoca que iba a un curso de una institucion y les dije, y lso de IRAM ni se calentaron.
no me olvido, me dijero n que ellos no ejercian control de policia.
ojo, hay buenas, pero se confunden asi que se vuelve muy dificil trabajar con ellas.


bueno, dejando a esas vamos a las buenas y son las que quedan:
siemens , general electric, merlin , moeller y demas.
que yo haya usado unas cuantas (bastante) es siemens GE y algo merlin (poco ) .


luego en lo que sea contactores y cosas un poco especificas.........hay un asunto :
unop puede "fabricar" un contactor que si lo vemos es literalmente "un juguete" , por que usa un plastico de porqueria, y chapitas que son chapitas.
Donde lo que importa es que se vea como un........ que parezca un ....... a la vista , en la vidriera.

o podes fabricar un aparato de tecnologia , donde el plastico es ignifugo, posee una buena rigidez, soporta temperatura, golpes  , mantiene buena aislacion aun con humedad etc, etc.
lso contactos son de un material especial , que soporta miles de operaciones, donde cada mili ohm que se reduce de contactos pesa, donde se hicieron pruebas de calidades de materiales (años de pruebas) , donde no se tacañea en el precio de la materia prima, donde tenes INGENIERIA en todo  donde hay una marca o nombre que cuidar, donde se tiene muy en cuenta para que es .
en fin, eso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2012)

La bronca no es por los 300 ARS en si (un poco si) , la mayor bronca es que lo cambié , tuve que adaptarlo un poco , tuve que sacarlo y poner otro , un Siemens de piedra (re antiguo), volver a adaptar , ahora ir a buscar esa bobina , no todos venden Mohler , o rebobinarla , y volver a instalar al alemancito.

Tres instalaciones , una compra o rebobinado *POR EL MISMO PRECIO* :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2012)

todo es util.
estas distaido.
mañana sera con algo PELIGROSO  y el error sera mayor.

yo no se si sera que me estoy poniendo viejo , pero si prudente, ayer estaba haciendo unas cosillas y tenia que sacar /aflojar unos fusibles previos, de esos que son alambre 
algo asi.................saco uno  >> trabajo >>> lo vuelvo a poner ...saco otro ......







pero la diferencia con la foto es:
pero viejos , feos, rodeados de chapa a masa y sobre un chapon que hacia un ruido cuando giraba el bulon que parecia decir:
"en cualquier momento me desprendo todo (30 de esos fusibles) y tenes un corto generalizado en la cara"

y bueno........tranquilo, despacio, solo pierdo unos minutos, preparando el entorno .
y todo bien .

es el apuro y la confinaza lo que matan .



fijate como es la cosa que una vez conectando una central de luz de emergencia (son .........que verguenza........2 cables a 220v , que como es el de el enchufe, pues no hay como equivocarse.
2 a las luces.
y 2 a la bateria......rojo + y negro -
pues que como en la bateria no estaba muy marcado , y esa es la excusa, pues conecte al revez. >> corto al toque, cargador hizo puf....... de nuevo al taller a reparar.

desde esa vez verifico 3 veces, miro todo , como si fuese un tonto .
lo repaso en voz  alta.
no importa.
lo importante es tener claro que un error jode y que uno a veces si esta distraido, con la cabeza distraida.
asi que FORMALIDAD:
mido con tester, busco bien las marcas, confirmo, marco con color y recien luego conecto.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> desde esa vez verifico 3 veces, miro todo , como si fuese un tonto .
> lo repaso en voz  alta.
> no importa.



Cómo decía el sastre: "Mide 7 veces y corta una".

Eso me recuerda el ENIAC. Cada vez que había que reprogramar repasaban el cableado un centenar de veces y cada quien revisaba y marcaba las conexiones con una tinta diferente. Claro... No era 4 cables.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 16, 2012)

sabes que tome la costumbre tambien ??

cuando voy a casa tengo que cruzar vias de tren , ya escuche tantos accidentes que "me obligo" a decir en voz alta:
"nada por aqui"  (miro de un lado 
"nada por alla" (miro de el otro lado ) .

somos animalitos de costumbres y no nos damso cuenta.
una costumbre es a veces NO MIRAR , si vemso que otros cruzan pues en nuestra mente consideramos que el otro ya miro.

y hubo veces que crtuce sin siquiera notar que habia cruzado, y uno va con la cabeza en otro lado .
por eso cuando uno hace algo importante o riesgoso hayque tener a un amigo imaginario, o mas que un amigo:
a una madre de esas que dan ordenes y reclamos constantemente al lado.

cuando digo que hacemso cosas peligrosas:
a veces solo caminar por la calle es "cosa peligrosa" 
y en el trabajo..... pues mas que mas.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2012)

Saben... Hay un cuento por acá que se dice como chiste:

Compadre 1 de visita al compadre 2: "Alas compa, ¿Y ese burrito tan flaco que usted tenía por ahí?"

Compadre 2: "Pos vea usted compa..." ¿Se acuerda que lo estaba enseñando pa' que pudiera vivir sin comer?"

Compadre 1: "Pos sí me acuerdo compa, por eso le pregunto, que no lo veo."

Compadre 2: "Pos vea compa... Aprendió tanto que estubo 3 días sin comé naíta de nada."

Compadre 1: "Qué bueno compa, ¿Y entonces?"

Compadre 2: "Después que ya había aprendido compa... Pos... SE MURIÓ"


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ..... en un tablero con las peores condiciones posibles ,humedad,polvo etc etc y funciono muy bien ¡¡



La peor condición en la que hice algo eléctrico fue una granja de gallinas ponedoras.

Guano de gallina --> Moscas (Millones y millones) --> Guano de mosca por todos lados incluyendo dentro de los tableros sellados  

Después de 6 meses no se veían ni siquiera los cuadrantes de los instrumentos de los tableros estaban totalmente cubiertos de KK de mosca. :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2012)

esas si son peores condiciones ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2012)

Y nos quejamos de los niditos inocentes de cucarachines . . .  animalitos de Dios  . . .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *sica* y baw, pero ojo, si bien no me gustan no les he visto fallas y eso que veo muchas , me refiero a fallas preocupantes.
> si bornes quemados y demas



cuando estaba estudiando en el industrial era muy autodidacta, en el colegio como en casa, aprox en el 97´98´

asi que para no hacer macanas me habia preparado un tablerito tonto en casa con una termica sica.

no recuerdo que estaba haciendo, si que hice un corto, la termica salto de donde estaba agarrada, un tablerito de madera. era preferible que no hiciera nada y se quemara lo que estaba haciendo, por uqe se desarmo estallando, los pedazos me pegaron en el brazo derecho y cuerpo, es el dia de hoy que no lo puedo creer, de ahi en mas nunca nunca nunca mas sica. si es la unica marca que hay prefiero seguir caminando y buscando, si tengo que pasar precio directamente ni la tengo en cuenta a esa marca.


una vez alguien me dijo que baw las fabricaba general electric, y me le quede mirando.....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2012)

mira vos, si bien no es primera marca pero esa sica estaba con dinamita adentro ..

y si, el importador es ETA , antes traia general electric, una muy buena marca , muy buena merca , pero no recuerdo cuando, seria cuando el dolar se fue a la miercoels hace años comenzo con su segunda marca que es BAW  y al final se quedo solo con esa marca.


que raro che lo de sica, por que si estabas en tu taller..calculo en un depto , no ?=?? 
o sea, me refiero a que la ICC no seria muy grande.
calculo no tendrias tu mesa de trabajo en una fabrica a solo 5 metros de la acometida y de fusibles NH de 2000 amper, no ???


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2012)

Una fresca de hoy 

Resulta que llega un familiar por un aparatejo. Yo dispuesto a probarlo, en la *distracción* de la platica, en lugar de enchufar la fuente de poder para probar el aparato, enchufo el Cautín. Ok. Hasta aquí.
Como el familiar tenía algo de prisa, decide no probar el aparato in situ. Así que agarra y se lo lleva.

Ya después, antes de dormir (Si, claro) decido recoger la mesa de trabajo. Y se me ocurre recoger el cautin... Y para colmo, lo agarré con la palma de la mano. Es curioso. La sensación de "Quemado" llegó Aprox. después de 1.5Seg... Rápidamente lo solté y me empecé a tallar la mano muy fuertemente.
Hoy no tengo la ampolla. Pero la experiencia ahí está.

Cuidado con las distracciones!

Saludos al foro!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2012)

una un poco mas dura :

hace unos dias me viene insistiendo un familiar, por que tiene un problema en su casa.
un familiar a el que le hice mil cosas y jamas siquiera agradecio.
y al final, luego de una frutilla en el postre decidi no ir mas, nunca.

ahora la familia me insiste, que por que no voy, que soy malo, que soy egoista (yo ) .
un familiar que cuando me mude, o cuando pinte, o cuando estuve enfermo jamas me dijo "te ayudo ".

y ayer en una reunion de nuevo.
ante lo cual decidi hacer un aporte:
y era indicarle una simple prueba que tendria que hacer para saber cual era el problema, pero no me querian escuchar (solo querian que vaya y lo arregle) .........conte 12 veces , 12 ocasiones en las que pedi que me escuchen .
en las que dije:
"por que no me preguntas que quiero decirte" 
"no queres que te explique ?? " 

al final .me fui.

y me fui pensando , que uno debe aceptar a cada quien como es, no esperar que un perro te traduzca una datasheet o que un roble te de bananas .

pero que dificil es aceptar la realidad......
y me recorde esa cancion ...........habra vivido algo similar el que la hizo ??
calculo que muchisima gente lo vive en silencio .

por que es parte de el ser humano .

mira, enconte la cancion :





se ve que yo quizas acomode la letra en mi mente .....anda a saber .
siempre me quedo ese pedacito y lo relacione  con la realidad


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> mira vos, si bien no es primera marca pero esa sica estaba con dinamita adentro ..
> 
> y si, el importador es ETA , antes traia general electric, una muy buena marca , muy buena merca , pero no recuerdo cuando, seria cuando el dolar se fue a la miercoels hace años comenzo con su segunda marca que es BAW  y al final se quedo solo con esa marca.
> 
> ...



mmmm, si no me equivoco era una sica de 16A. te cuento, eso paso en lo de mi vieja, el depto todavia tenia el portante o montante, no recuerdo como se llama el cable qu eva desde los fusibles "tapones" de planta baja hasta el segundo piso. bue el cable ese era de un solo alambre recubierto en papel como aislacion, la instalacion adentro del depto era masomenos igual, como para que te des cuenta que nuevitos eran los cables. nunca se hizo nada hasta que empece a meter mano. el fusible calibrado dentro del tapon jaja era un pedazo del alambre de cable coaxil. calcula que yo hacia cositas muy chicas hasta segundo año, cuando cambie medio cablerio del depto masomenos y ahi si, puse termicas y toda la bola. deje el cable de alambre desde planta baja al depto hasta que mi vieja quiso poner un acondicionador de aire. lo mande a cambiar por que esto fue hace 2 años y yo ya no vivo con mi vieja, ni cerca tampoco.




Tacatomon dijo:


> Una fresca de hoy
> 
> Resulta que llega un familiar por un aparatejo. Yo dispuesto a probarlo, en la *distracción* de la platica, en lugar de enchufar la fuente de poder para probar el aparato, enchufo el Cautín. Ok. Hasta aquí.
> Como el familiar tenía algo de prisa, decide no probar el aparato in situ. Así que agarra y se lo lleva.
> ...




ya lo dijo el fifologo FOGONAZO, un cautin caliente se ve exactamente igual que uno frio



fernandob dijo:


> y me fui pensando , que uno debe aceptar a cada quien como es, no  esperar que un perro te traduzca una datasheet o que un roble te de  babanas .



mi perra boxer si pudiera hablar lo haria. se sube a una silla del otro lado de la mesa donde trabajo y de ahi mira atenta todo lo que hago, y a veces puede estar horas asi, mientras yo siga haciendo algo ella sigue ahi, mirando


----------



## fernandob (Jun 19, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ya lo dijo el *fifologo* FOGONAZO, un cautin caliente se ve exactamente igual que uno frio



me da miedo preguntar....................


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 19, 2012)

nou coments...................................


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/ataque-de-risa-o.gif




lo que le paso a ese tipo fue tremendo!!


----------



## fernandob (Jun 20, 2012)

al final se dijo que todo fue armado, era un programa comico,....si bien luego el tipo hizo como un repotaje de que fue viictima pero .......la verdad no termino sabiendo .......
lo ultimo que lei fue que era todo armado, para engañar a la gente .
si asi fue el tipo es un genio .


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> al final se dijo que todo fue armado, era un programa comico,....si bien luego el tipo hizo como un repotaje de que fue viictima pero .......la verdad no termino sabiendo .......
> lo ultimo que lei fue que era todo armado, para engañar a la gente .
> si asi fue el tipo es un genio .



lo hecharon de ahi y no laburo mas, no era chiste


----------



## Nepper (Jun 21, 2012)

no entiendo... de que hablan? del tipo del gif? que tiene de malo reirse??? como fue la mano?


----------



## el_patriarca (Jun 27, 2012)

hola a todos, les cuento lo que me pasó hoy: tengo un proyecto con varios motores dc, no muy grandes, a 12v, y los manejo con un par de puentes h l293. en cierto momento uno de los motores comenzó a dejar de funcionar, inmediatamente reviso y no veo problemas, pero mientras reviso el problema con este primer motor sucede que luego otro motor comienza a fallar, y ya me preocupé, para verificar el integrado intercambio los puentes h y para mi mala suerte ahora ninguno de los motores funcionaba o funcionaba muy lentamente y casi sin fuerza. empiexo a asustarme y despues de realizar muchas pruebas me resigno y decido hacer nuevas placas reemplazando todos los componentes ya que no dispongo de tiempo para seguir revisando. bueno, dispuesto a fabricar otra placa estoy retirando uno de los l293 de su zócalo y noto algo increíble: el integrado está puesto al revés!!! lo mismo con el otro. pongo correctamente ambos puentes y todos los motores funcionando de maravilla. sorprendido y avergonzado, pero a la vez super contento, le doy una ojeada a la hoja de datos del l293 y descubro que tiene una especie de "simetría". las entradas, las tierras y los enable coinciden si le doy vuelta al integrado, sin embargo no entiendo por qué no se quemaron si los estaba alimentando con 12 v, supongo que la mala suerte a veces te perdona. hoy no freí dos integrados más, a ver hasta cuando no cometo otro error infantil.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2012)

yo soy el-monarca,su majestad el rey julien ¡¡¡
es raro que no se hallan quemado los L293 ,demasiada suerte el_patriarca¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Jun 27, 2012)

el_patriarca dijo:


> hola a todos, les cuento lo que me pasó hoy: tengo un proyecto con varios motores dc, no muy grandes, a 12v, y los manejo con un par de puentes h l293. en cierto momento uno de los motores comenzó a dejar de funcionar, inmediatamente reviso y no veo problemas, pero mientras reviso el problema con este primer motor sucede que luego otro motor comienza a fallar, y ya me preocupé, para verificar el integrado intercambio los puentes h y para mi mala suerte ahora ninguno de los motores funcionaba o funcionaba muy lentamente y casi sin fuerza. empiexo a asustarme y despues de realizar muchas pruebas me resigno y decido hacer nuevas placas reemplazando todos los componentes ya que no dispongo de tiempo para seguir revisando. bueno, dispuesto a fabricar otra placa estoy retirando uno de los l293 de su zócalo y noto algo increíble: el integrado está puesto al revés!!! lo mismo con el otro. pongo correctamente ambos puentes y todos los motores funcionando de maravilla. sorprendido y avergonzado, pero a la vez super contento, le doy una ojeada a la hoja de datos del l293 y descubro que tiene una especie de "simetría". las entradas, las tierras y los enable coinciden si le doy vuelta al integrado, sin embargo no entiendo por qué no se quemaron si los estaba alimentando con 12 v, supongo que la mala suerte a veces te perdona. hoy no freí dos integrados más, a ver hasta cuando no cometo otro error infantil.



un dia de suerte .............


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2012)

hoy me paso una :
me llama un cliente , un oficinista en su trabajo .
y me dice que tiene un problema de unas luces que quedan fijas en no se donde y que quisiera que puedan apagar solas y que prendan solo cuando ocurre tal cosa y apaguen al rato y bla bla .....
y me dice :

a ver si haces algo con un 555 que detecte bla bla y prenda las luces ......

yo lo escuche y le dije que iri a a ver el trabajo , pero hace rato que un cliente no me viene con eso, de dar un dato tecnico , podria haber dicho con un logo de siemens , o con un sensor comercial, o con un 741 o con un pic.........pero dijo 555.

vamso a ver, aun no fui a ver el trabajo ni luego hablar con el cliente .

pero ...............es algo que lo vimos infinidad de veces en el foro , espero que no me salga con alguna pavada por que lo saco bailando .
un 555 sale menos de 1 dolar.
si quieren ir a comprarlo van y lo compran y lo ponen en una cajita.
pero solo entenderlo tenes que saber algo .
y para usarlo tenes que saber algo mas .
y para que sea util tenes que armar una placa con componente s asociados.
y si queres que este trabajando en el lugar tenes que ADEMAS  realizar una instalacion electrica.

en fin.
hay un laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargo camino de tener un 555 en la mano a tener una maquina funcionando con una aplicacion con un 555.

repito, no se como es la persona que me llamo , solo estoy comentando algo, que vi muchas veces de foreros ocasionales que entran a pedir que les hagan algo , pero PEOR:
por que una cosa es entrar a pedir sinceramente :
"necesito algo , y no tengo idea " 
o mejor:
"quisiera aprneder " 

pero el cara- rota que entra diciendo que quiere hacer un diseño y necesita ayuda , y en verdad no tiene idea o sea la verdad es que *quiere que le hagan *un diseño .
o el cara de piedra que escucho alguna vez acerca de un ci que se denomina 555 y con el se hacen cositas  y es facil (por que mencionar a un pic es otra cosa ) y lo tira como esperando que uno piense :
"este sabe, no lo puedo matar " 
como si el 555 sale 0,5 U$ asi que el trabajo cuanto  costara ??
5 dolares ?? 10 veces lo que cuesta el ci que "lo hace todo " ........

jaaa......
esa gente esta muy mal parada .

y se arregla facil:
se los deja solos o que se den contra la pared.


ab4a 
so indi


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Jul 8, 2012)

No soy de la profesión , asi que no tengo anecdotas propias salvo que siempre que voy a una tienda de componentes salgo con la sensación de que me han engañado.

Leyendo algunas cosas del foro me acuerdo de una peliculada titulada "Firewall" protagonizada creo por Harrison Ford . Se trata de un experto en seguridad de un banco al cual secuestran o a su familia o algo asi y le obligan a cooperar con los delicuentes. La cuestión es que este hombre sobre la marcha inventa un sistema super ingenioso que consiste en lo siguiente:
De un escaner arranca una pieza, se supone que la que escanea. Tampoco importa mucho porque le pegó un tiron con las manos, asi que fuese cual fuese la pieza no creo que saliese viva.
La pieza salió con un cable colgando que introdujo en un "IPOD" . No se por donde pero parece que por donde se conectan los auriculares.
A continuación pega con papel celo el trozo de escaner a una pantalla de ordenador y ya está.
De algun modo inexplicable graba en el ipod todas las cuentas bancarias que los "malos" estan saqueando.
Por si hasta aqui la cosa parece de risa , al final de la pelicula vuelve a conectar el IPOd a un ordenador y deshace las transferencias que los malos habían hecho a paraisos fiscales de medio mundo. 
Lo curioso de todo es que se trata de una pelicula seria.

No me extraña que luego piensen que vuestro trabajo es fácil, las cosas funcionan solo con ponerlas juntas. ;-)


----------



## adelardia (Jul 10, 2012)

Daniele dijo:
			
		

> Fernandob: me parece que el que te habló de 555 no sabe nada, me parece que quiso aparecer como que sabe algo...
> 
> Algunos clientes hacen así, simulan saber haciendo algún comentario light sobre el tema como para dar a entender que conocen y que no va a ser fácil estafarlos. Creo que lo hacen por desconfianza, hay mucho chanta (técnico trucho) dando vuelta que se abusa...
> 
> A mi viejo le pasó algo como lo que sigue. Lo contrataron para instalar un tablero. Junto con ese trabajo había que hacer un arreglo de herrería. El dueño le dijo que no se hiciera problema, que él personalmente buscaría a un herrero. Terminaron el trabajo y como se habían hecho algunos adicionales, el dueño le preguntó a mi papá cuanto era su trabajo y además le pidió que le preguntara al herrero. El trabajo de mi papá se extendió un día más, lo mismo que el del herrero. Mi viejo le cobró un día adicional y listo, el herrero le cobró por 10 días. El tipo pagó sin chistar, pero un tiempo después salió otro trabajo de herrería y el dueño le pidió a mi viejo que buscara otro herrero.



Recuerden la vieja historia del ingeniero que presentó una factura por $1.000 detallada en: $1 por el cambio del componente.. $999 por saber que componente cambiar.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2012)

adelardia dijo:


> Recuerden la vieja historia del ingeniero que presentó una factura por $1.000 detallada en: $1 por el cambio del componente.. $999 por saber que componente cambiar.


Esa tecnica ninja la aplico con "amigos" que a cuenta de amigos quieren que les haga el trabajo regalado...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2012)

y de paso vas descubriendo que "amigos " son .

ademas, ahora que lo pienso........si un "amigo" te dice que no le cobres es para responderle:

*es que debo juntar plata para comprar unas cosas y hacerle un trabajo  a otro amigo  , a uno que cuando yo estudiaba me ayudaba, me prestaba libros, se quedaba con migo estudiando, me apoyaba cuando estaba nervioso por un examen, me ayudo en mis primeros trabajos, me presto plata cuando necesite.
*

en fin........ (obvio que el No hizo eso) .
calculo que con eso se ira con la cola entre las patas.

recien se me ocurrio y me la voy a agendar en al cabeza para cuando tenga oportunidad usarla.
como dice la ratita:
*"lista de tecnicas ninja " *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2012)

- ¿ Usted cobra la visita ?  

- No , mañana vengo a visitarlo gratis con mi mujer y los chicos , así los conoce , todos bien vestidos  , traigo las masas finas  y un champansito para brindar  . . . por las dudas saque las cosas que se rompen porque los pibes son un poco toquetones 

. . . te miran con cara de loco . . .  

- Ahora si usted quiere *que le haga una revisión técnica* y le de un detalle y causas de los problemas , *eso si lo cobro* . . . y luego se lo descuento cuando haga el trabajo efectivo 

Saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 10, 2012)

Agregado a mi repeltorio de técnicas ninja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2012)

Me llevó unas décadas elaborar esa técnica . . .


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> - ¿ Usted cobra la visita ?
> 
> !



esta si me paso muchas veces y soy mas sencillo:
visitar voy a visitar a mis amigos.
a los clientes les voy a ver un problema.

ven esta foto :





es lo que siempre digo , de la importancia de buenos colegas en tus faenas.
si tenes ahi a uno medio tontuelo o distraido que intenta sostenerte con la punta de la lanza en donde no corresponde.....
pasas de tenor a contraalto en un santiamen y sin anestesia.


----------



## Daniele (Jul 10, 2012)

pasas de tenor a contraalto en un santiamen y sin anestesia... 

Me duele de solo pensarlo


----------



## Nepper (Jul 10, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me llevó unas décadas elaborar esa técnica . . .
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zzRLEvD350A/TVEpQ5g65MI/AAAAAAAAADU/yKkSNJHENPQ/s1600/kungfu052991810.jpg
> 
> ...



la única diferencia es que nuestra "técnica" si sirve para algo...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> la única diferencia es que nuestra "técnica" si sirve para algo...



opino como tu ..................pero .....
anda a saber.
quizas ellos te digan que alla se divierten entre ellos, y se ayudan .
y que si abren un tema de anecdotas de profesion entre ellos no se pisan la cola.........no se ..anda a saber.

no ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2012)

Tenía un jefe-jefe novato , le habían dado por acomodo un cargo *demasiado* alto para sus posibilidades , yo no me lo aguantaba más y llegaba siempre tarde , aunque hacía mi trabajo completo . Mi jefe inmediato me dice , te está persiguiendo , te espera tras de la puerta con el cuaderno de tardes.

Yo entraba por otra puerta , me descartaba sobretodo , guantes , bufanda y demás donde se cambiaban los "neros" peones , y entonces iba y firmaba mi entada 7:15 

El tipo cada vez mas temprano paradito en la puerta . . . pasaron meses así.

Ni criterio tenía , se hubiera quedado sentado al lado del libro de entrada y fin mio .

Un dia me encara y me pregunta a que hora había llegado (yo ya le tomaba el pelo al inepto y firmaba 7:05 ) 

- ¡ Llegué tempranísimo ! le digo , mira el libro de firmas de entrada , mira su cuadernito de tardes y me dice que él había estado paradito en la puerta y que no me había visto entrar . . . .

- ¡ Ahhhhh , con razón no me respondió el saludo ! le digo . . . ¡ Y yo que me había quedado preocupado !

Y el tipo quedó con cara traumatizada


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenía un jefe-jefe novato , le habían dado por acomodo un cargo *demasiado* alto para sus posibilidades , yo no me lo aguantaba más y llegaba siempre tarde , aunque hacía mi trabajo completo . Mi jefe inmediato me dice , te está persiguiendo , te espera tras de la puerta con el cuaderno de tardes.
> 
> Yo entraba por otra puerta , me descartaba sobretodo , guantes , bufanda y demás donde se cambiaban los "neros" peones , y entonces iba y firmaba mi entada 7:15
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenía un jefe-jefe novato , le habían dado por acomodo un cargo *demasiado* alto para sus posibilidades , yo no me lo aguantaba más y llegaba siempre tarde , aunque hacía mi trabajo completo . Mi jefe inmediato me dice , te está persiguiendo , te espera tras de la puerta con el cuaderno de tardes.
> 
> Yo entraba por otra puerta , me descartaba sobretodo , guantes , bufanda y demás donde se cambiaban los "neros" peones , y entonces iba y firmaba mi entada 7:15
> 
> ...








ultimamente le aplico algo así a mi jefe


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2012)

jaja muy buena dosme ¡¡¡¡


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 19, 2012)

Resulta que hace unos años,  un cliente de la tercera edad y que recién me compro un equipo de computo completo (CPU, Monitor e impresora) un día me llamo para pedirme un cartucho o repuesto de tinta para su monitor.

Obviamente le dije que eso no existía, que solo manejaba tintas para impresoras. Y muy preocupado me comento que si era necesario; que se importara del país de origen y pagaria el sobreprecio por la importación. le volví a insistir que no existen tales productos y muy intrigado le pregunte por que necesitaba eso.

Su respuesta muy sensata y convencida fue que; Pues lo que pasaba era que el monitor ya se veía tal como cuando a la impresora le faltaba algún cartucho de tinta y que por eso me solicitaba el repuesto. Que yo mismo le indique, en su momento, que cuando eso sucediera simplemente me solicitara el repuesto.

Le prometí una visita, y lleve un cable de vídeo nuevo para su pantalla, y whualaaa...

¡otra ves los cartuchos de tinta del monitor llenos! 

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 19, 2012)

aaah, se los rellenaste entonces!!! jajajajaja


----------



## fernandob (Jul 23, 2012)

esta viene de :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=687469#post687469
respuesta 19 

algo que me paso ya varias veces en el pasado es lo siguiente :
viene alguien , puede ser un cliente o una persona que esta en sus inicios.
me ha pasado recuerdo a un señor granddeq eu queria que le haga algo de audio, era un tacometro o algo asi , con sonido y leds y tonos ..... 
y tambien un pibe que queria que le haga algo para autobuses, el pibe estaba en un taller mecanico y le pidieron un automatismo y queria empezar con eso, a instalarlos.
el tema es la actitud y "la idea que tenian en la cabeza"

la cosa era mas o menos asi:

me pedian un circuito que haga tal cosa.
y yo les pasaba el presupuesto por el diseño y un prototipo.
claro que era bastante plata.
y ellos pensaban que el costo de la plaquetita deberia ser bajo, para comercializarlo.
ademas que habia otras cosas en el marcado y eran baratas.

yo les explique que ellos me estaban pidiendo un diseño, tenia yo que diseñarla y que funcione bien .
luego ellos si querian la fabricaban en cantidad  y ahi ganarian dinero.
o sino , yo les hacia una cantidad y asi el precio de el diseño se diluia en las placas.

pues que no.
que yo era una mala persona.
que les quitaba la fuente de trabajo
la posibilidad laboral.
que tenia que diseñarlo y hacer una y vendersela barata asi les permitia empesar.

pues que empiecen con lo que ellos saben , no con lo que yo se , o sea a costa mia.. !!!!!!!


ya aprendi hace rato , por desgracia con diversas situaciones, no solo laborales que cada quien acomoda en su cabeza las cosas a como mas le convienen , y hay gente que lo mas sano es simplemente apretar el boton (del WC y que se vayan por alli ) .


----------



## Nepper (Jul 23, 2012)

estan las personas que ven el negocio y otras que ven el trabajo...
cada uno es cada uno...
Tenía un amigo, que el flaco sacó de internet (cuando recien enpezaba la banda ancha, el tenía) una foto de una reposera de madera, en esa época se vendía a 400$ argentinos. Mi compañero, desde la foto, sacó las medidas, fue a buscar cotización de las maderas, los tornillos y clavos y le daba alrededor de 80$ argentinos...
El lo comentó como diciendo "huy, es el re-negocio, y no es jodido"... y tenía 16 años... imaginate como debe ser ahora (que debería tener 24)
Estan los que buscan el negocio... y claro, estan los idiotas, que podrían ganar muchos $$$ pero lamentablemente poseen principios y ética.
Hace poco conocí a un colega, que trabaja para una empresa, es programador... A el lo contrató una empresa para que le programe una máquina, el aceptó. Esa máquina hiba para una fábrica.
En otras palabras... Una fabrica quería una máquina y contrató a una empresa, que como no tenían programadores, contrataron a un programador. La empresa le paso $$$ por horas trabajadas y al programador le daban $
Luego, la fábrica quería hacer otra máquina, y le ofreció, no a la empresa, si no al programador directamente, realizarla (sin mencionar que la tenía muy clara como porgramarla y armarla).
Entonces el programador le podía cobrar $$ (menos que la empresa pero mas que lo que le pagaba) y salía ganando, pero el me dijo "es es competencia desleal", ¿que hiso el programador? les cotizó $$$ (lo mismo que la empresa) porque el sabía que quedaría mal parado y le sacaría el trabajo a muchas personas...
Esta actitud hiso que lo recontranten para esta nueva máquina y para las próximas 2 que se realizarán...



Ha!!! me olvidaba!!!!


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> chask8 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Muy!!! BUENO!!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 23, 2012)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *que quiere decir experiencia ??
> deducir todo lo que no aprendiste por no haber estudiado correctamente .*




me quedo con esa, es la mejor explicacion de experiencia que he escuchado


----------



## Melghost (Jul 24, 2012)

Anécdota en el taller de prácticas de la escuela.

      Había bastante libertad, el ambiente era distendido. Un compañero de clase no dejaba de dar paseos a la mesa de una compañera que estaba de buen ver. Cuando por fin el profesor se mosqueó y le llamó la atención, mi compañero dijo que estaba buscando un fusible. A lo que el profesor respondió: Sí, ya sabemos qué fusible estás buscando...

      Otra del mismo profesor en clase de teoría de electrónica digital. Estaba dictando el funcionamiento de las básculas, y nosotros escribiendo lo que él dictaba (lógicamente). En una de estas, dijo: "...nuevamente el esclavo copia al maestro. ¡Copiar!"

Hasta luego.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 24, 2012)

-para mexico y unos cuantos entendidos-


un pariente llega a mi taller y dice antes del saludo "mi televicion tiene un problema", logicamente pregutno, "cual?" y el cinicamente responde "TELEVISA"...


despues de unos segundos de risas, le respondi "eso tiene una facil solucion, APAGALA..."


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 27, 2012)

YO no entendi muy bien la pelicula si los policias sabian que asuntos interno le tendia un trampa...

Una empresa que hace computadoras o una computadora que hace empresas


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

por desgracia hoy ocurrio un accidente de una marquesina en un edificio:

http://ar.noticias.yahoo.com/derrumbó-balcón-tribunales-habría-herido-093500156.html
_*17-8-2012 :Un hombre de unos 50 años falleció hoy cuando se desplomó encima suyo una marquesina en la zona de los tribunales porteños, en el barrio de San Nicolás, y la Justicia inició una investigación para determinar las causas del hecho. 
se le cayó encima la marquesina del inmueble ubicado en la calle Lavalle 1582, donde funciona la sede de la Obra Social del Personal de Sociedad de Autores y Afines (Ospesa).*_

y me recordo a uno tema que me ocupa en mi trabajo mas de una vez:
la seguridad.
yo en lo mio creo ser bastante bueno y muchas veces doy consejos a mis clientes.
bueno, hace unos meses me llama un cliente nuevo y en un mes le detecto 2 temas muy peligrosos, realizo las verificaciones, mediciones, investigo un poco y le paso el informe de un tema que nadie se percato.

cual es la realidad ??? 
que a la gente NO LE GUSTA QUE LE DIGAN ESAS COSAS.
supongamos que llaman por años a tecnicos a reparar ciertas maquinas y estos van y reparan, bien, mal , con alambre , como sea:
reparan, emparchan y tira .
LO IMPORTANTE ES QUE NO COBRAN CARO Y NO VIENEN CON COSAS RARAS.

pero vas vos un dia y realmente ves que hay cosas en mal estado y revisas bien, analizas al cosa y les mostas que asi como esta se pueden dar situaciones de muchisimo peligro.
por desidia, por ignorancia, por ahorrar.
pero uno muestra que a ciencia cierta la tragedia ocurrira si no se hace nada.
y si no ocurre es solo por que la suerte los acompaña.

pero no , por que cobras caro y complicas la vida, ya que arreglar eso cuesta a veces mas plata aun.

pero esto asi solo si bien es una anecdota y algo para comentar lo peor de todo es :
*cuando ocurre el accidente*   ahi es donde se pone bueno , donde dicen que fue "un accidente" o que "a ver quien se hace responsable" , o que era impredecible.
se hacen bien los tontos.

bien humanos.

en el caso de la noticia que puse en general en lso edificios solo quieren a un ingeniero que firme que esta todo bien y se haga "responsable".
nadie quiere a un ingeniero que te diga que esta algo mal y que tenes que gastar un monton de plata en arreglos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 17, 2012)

mi hija me dijo un dia, las personas odian que les digan idiotas, sobretodo cuando lo son...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

pero si son idiotas no se dan cuenta que son idiotas¡¡¡¡
o sea ,yo puedo ser idiota y no me doy cuenta ??? y si vos so  idiota? como te das cuenta?


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 17, 2012)

por eso no les gusta que s lo digan


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

sigo sin entender ¡¡ no importa (seré idiota ?)


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

te "deberias" dar cuenta, hay cosas que son "obvias" -.
y si encima te lo explican bien .
y si encima TE OCURRE ESO  !!

pero el ser humano es como es y a muchos no les gusta reconocer que se equivocaron, o que estan errados, o que el vecino o el competidor sabe mas que  ellos .
porfiados, egoistas, estupidos, tacaños, hay tantas versiones, tantas razones y todas malas.

es como dice Helminto 
asi resumidito.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 17, 2012)

me acordaon hace unos segundos de una buena: si los idiotas volaran, no veriamos la luz del sol...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

haaaa tacaño ¡¡¡¡ tocaste el nervio ,en sucesos de estos dias pasados y si soy un tacaño ,maldicion,
seguro me toca el mote de estúpido ¡¡¡



Helminto G. dijo:


> me acordaon hace unos segundos de una buena: si los idiotas volaran, no veriamos la luz del sol...



jaja con razon vivo en las sombras ¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 17, 2012)

aja!! dime con quien andas.... (por si acaso, es broma)


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 18, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aja!! dime con quien andas.... (por si acaso, es broma)



no seas tan demonio¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2012)

Estaba escuchando la Overtura de 1812 de Tchaikovsky, haciendo una apreciación del sonido de mi equipo, ahora con la incorporación del Subwoofer, cuando depronto un chavista salvaje apareció en una camioneta con un sonido de chorrocientos miles de watts con un horrible reggaeton, luego que quito ese disco, puso otro de canciones de adoración a la religión chavista...


Solo me quedó apagar mi equipo y ponerme a pensar el porque no tengo armas de destrucción masiva en mi casa...​


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

jaaaaa.............si....tanto con algunos que pasan con el auto a toda musica (musica ???? ) , como algunos vecinos que ponen esas cosas a todo volumen , y encima a la hora que uno quiere reposar al mente intentando elevarse mas alla de la tierra .
o algun salchichon en mal estado que pasa con la moto o el auto con el escape que no se como lo arreglan para que haga un ruido insoportable.

nunca les paso el soñar con que poseen algun misil, pequeño, pero que es guiado por el sonido , fuerte y mal sonido .
solo  lo lanzan hacia arriba y este se eleva unas decenas de metros para luego voltearse y caer, y  al bajar busca...
busca y encuentra.
busca, encuentra y destruye.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

Yo quisisra tener una mano Taser para "apagarles" los teléfonos a los idiotas que te obligan a escuchar SU música


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2012)

Me fuí al cine con mi señora para despejar la mente, vi "Valiente" de Disney  me divertí bastante, lo triste fué cuando regresamos a casa y esos (insultos) aun tenían esa "música" a todo volumen


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

haa... elmundo ideal de disney es distinto al de la realidad.

yo no vi valiente , solo la propaganda y ya esa pelirroja me enamoro.
como la chica de la historia de UP  (que vivio poco en la pelicula) .

avisen cuando encuentren la puerta a el mundo de los sueños.
yo voy volando, ni pierdo tiempo en hacer equipaje.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> haa... elmundo ideal de disney es distinto al de la realidad.
> 
> yo no vi valiente , solo la propaganda y ya esa pelirroja me enamoro.
> como la chica de la historia de UP  (que vivio poco en la pelicula) .
> ...



segui soñando ¡¡¡                                           ,


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 2, 2012)

no se por que me acorde del clasico dicho mexicano, "solo borracho o dormido se me olvida lo jodido"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

quien te quita lo bailado  ¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

*Entre el Parkinson y el Alzheimer prefiero el Parkinson, porque es preferible derramar un poco de vino, que olvidar donde cuernos dejé la botella!! *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

shhhhhh jajajaj muy bueno ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 2, 2012)

y si armamos un tema de dichos y fraces populares?

digo, porque ya nos largamos mucho del tema...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> jaaaaa.............si....tanto con algunos que pasan con el auto a toda musica (musica ???? ) , como algunos vecinos que ponen esas cosas a todo volumen , y encima a la hora que uno quiere reposar al mente intentando elevarse mas alla de la tierra .
> o algun salchichon en mal estado que pasa con la moto o el auto con el escape que no se como lo arreglan para que haga un ruido insoportable.
> 
> nunca les paso el soñar con que poseen algun misil, pequeño, pero que es guiado por el sonido , fuerte y mal sonido .
> ...



no me banco a los que les ponen "tuiters" a los autos y le dan tooda la potencia que pueden, solo a los "tuiters".

de mas esta decir que no son twiters, son bocinas de medios sonando en una frecuencia que no corresponde


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2012)

Recordé una anécdota del viernes....

Resulta que llevan un case para que le instalen Windows XP, porque no les gustaba Windows 7 (Sacrilegio) entonces, mi compañero procede a revisar y se topa con que la PC tiene problemas en el BIOS y reconoce los discos duros cuando le da la gana, cuando reconocía el disco duro, no se dejaba instala XP, solo 7.

El caso es que mi compañero hizo todas esas pruebas en un disco duro que tenemos en el taller para hacer experimentos macabros con las maquinas de los clientes, sin poner en riesgo el disco del cliente.

Como esa maquina estaba poseida, mi compañero, prefirió no seguirla revisando y devolversela al cliente, cuando la enciende para comprobarle a los clientes que la maquina está tal cual como estaba, la maquina inició en su Windows 7, la maquina tenía contraseña, el señor puso la clave, estaban todos los programas, troyanos, fondo de pantalla personalizado, pero no habia información (documentos, imagenes, musica), donde la señora se pone a pelear alegando que tenía toda su información ahi, bla, bla, bla, bla...

Mi compañero alegaba que no tocó el disco duro, ademas no podría entrar si no tenía la clave y de haber entrado, no hubiese sido posible reestablecer el mismo fondo, clave, programas y virus, pero la tipa enfrascada en que el le borró la información y ya notaba que mi compañero estaba perdiendo la paciencia (Lo que hubiese sido muy divertido).

En eso, mi jefe interviene para tratar de calmar a la histerica señora y le explica que eso no es posible y le repite la misma historia que le dijo mi compañero, el esposo, muy calmado dice que no importa que dejen eso así, pero la señora seguía histerica.

Un cliente + Un proveedor + Un amigo TSU en electrónica, estaban conteniendo la risa por la actitud de la señora mientras que yo me hacía el turista para no meterme en eso.

Luego mi compañero ya comienza a echar humo por las orejas y me llama para que: Evite que el estalle en una ira asesina y para que lo ayude a buscar la tapa del case, en eso vuelve a saltar la señora y comienza a gritar que un amigo de ella que "sabe de eso" le dijo que el borrarle la información y luego dejar todo como estaba si era posible y que, que lástima que el no estaba en la tienda para echar todo abajo, ya mi compañero pierde la paciencia y le grita a la señora "BUENO!!! DILE QUE VENGAAA!!!" mi jefe le pide que se calme y continuamos buscando la tapa (El taller está echo un desastre ) y el señor le dice algo a su señora y se va a sentar, mientras que el señor esperaba la PC, luego la señora volvio a pelear diciendo que esa tapa no estaba en el taller porque de seguro habíamos vendido las piezas en eso mi compañero encuentra la tapa y la muestra como una bandera y el señor le vuelve a decir a la señora que se siente, se tapó el equipo y la pareja se marchó discutiendo.

Luego los que estabamos ahi comenzamos a trollear a mi compañero llamandolo semi-dios de la informática por hacer todo lo que la señora dijo que el habia hecho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

El problema es que esos peloduros (entiéndase mal peinados ) ponen música fuerte , no para su disfrute personal , sino para que los miren.

Observen su actitud ! , van manejando y relojeando de costado a ver quienes los miran impresionados.

Hace unos dias se detiene delante mio una moto con 4 de esas cornetas , sonando fuertísimo y MAAAAL , yo miro para ver la cara de estúpido del estúpido que hacía esa estupidez , el tipo me mira y sonrie y yo abro los ojos grandes , pongo cara de sorprendido yle digo : ¡  que horrible suena esooooo !í

El tipo me miró con cara de vómito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y se fué 

JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2012)

menos que no te vomito ¡¡¡


----------



## juanelectron2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

Juajuajua a mi me paso algo que fue insolito,resulta que me llego un monitor porque no encendia lo repare y la señora lo fue a levantar pueden creer que es tan bruta que me pregunto: "- juan le instalaste el antivirus no porque para mi era un virus. " y no pude contenerme la risa y tuve que reirme jajajajajajaja.


----------



## jioribel (Sep 4, 2012)

En una ocasión trabajaba como técnico de mantenimiento de equipos industriales en una empresa de unos Tíos, ellos me dijeron que tenían un trabajo especial para mí, y me dijeron que me pasarían a recoger temprano en la mañana como a las 6, ya que había una maquina en una montana que no estaba funcionando y querían que yo la reparara, nada yo un poco asustado de no pasar la vergüenza fui y eran 2 horas de camino. Llego a una fábrica de procesamiento de café de mis tíos y chequeo una maquina que se encarga de tostar el café, tiene una parte donde se enciende una turbina para ajustar la temperatura de secado, yo fui con mi tester, soldador y una cajita con muchas piezas, resistencias, capacitores, fusibles etc., pero como se podrán imaginar si había algo dañado que no estuviera en la cajita seria todo un desastre ya que el tiempo, la gasolina y para colmo mi tío llevo un amigo.
Para no cansarles la historia y para mi fortuna una pista se había abierto, la soldé y todo volvió a la normalidad, medí el amperaje de la turbina y vi que todo estaba correcto, al parecer en algún punto se tranco, lo que hizo que se abriera la pista, ese día me sentí muy feliz, recuerdo que llegamos como a las 8 de la noche.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2012)

que linda tu ultima historia jioribel.
uno lee siempre dramas.

pero es como decis: 
uno siente esos ratos de alegria cuando podes resolver las cosas en ciertos momentos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 14, 2012)

En el Verano de 1988 mientras todavia era estudiante tuve la suerte de hacer una beca en la empresa Siderca del grupo Techint. Un año mas tarde, aun de estudiante, trabajaba en una empresa de automatizacion de Rosario y me sale el primer trabajo en serio que tenia que hacer para un cliente... Y encima en caracter de urgente. Viaje todo el viernes con muchos nervios al principio, creo que eran unas 11 horas de colectivo de Rosario a San Luis. En el colectivo ya las cosas mejoraron porque me lo encontre a un primo lejano, Walter, que hacia bastante que no veia asi que charlando el viaje se paso (aunque con mucho calor y el guacho del conductor amarreteando con el aire acondicionado)

Llegsmos de noche y me fui a dormir. Al otro dia voy a la fabrica y me encuentro con la gran sorpresa de que el ingeniero de planta era un cordobes que habia hecho conmigo la beca el año anterior. De ahi en mas todo fue barbaro, programamos y revisamos el Plc, creo que era un TSX 17 de Telemecanique y a la noche me volvi para mi casa. Llegue el domingo a medio dia con lo justo como para dormir un poco ya que al otro dia tenia un final en la Facu... Que pase con buena nota!

Si llego a intentar algo asi en estos dias creo que me agarro un par de infartos... No hay como la fuerza de la juventud. Ademas que mientras lo recuerdo se me hace que ese finde le di trabajo a un batallon de angeles de la guarda...


----------



## adelardia (Sep 17, 2012)

La consigna era desmontar todo el computador Burroughs B3500 en el cliente que en algún momento fue Transportadores Unidos Cooperativa de Seguros.
La cosa fue relativamente fácil aunque tediosa, los computadores de ese tipo no caben arriba de un escritorio..cada gabinete medía 2 metros por 1,80 de alto y 40 de profundidad..Unidos entre ellos por gruesos cables de señal: 50 pares de conductores blindados terminando en un conector plano de borde de plaqueta; en fin... duro de acomodar.
La nota fue cuando hubo que desconectar el procesador central el cual, al contrario del resto de los gabinetes tenía montadas cuatro patitas cilíndricas de unos 5 centímetros cada una..Sucede que para poder desconectar uno de los terribles cables de señal hubo que pechar un poquito el gabinete, con la subsecuente mala suerte que una de las patitas cayó en un agujerito del falso piso..conclusión: pérdida de equilibrio y caída sobre el gabinete de memoria el cual a su vez cayó sobre el gabinete de control de periféricos quien aterrizó sobre una impresora.
Esta escena de dominó gigante fue en el quinto piso del edificio en Avenida Belgrano en Buenos Aires... En el cuarto piso, se cayeron MUCHOS tubos fluorescentes de las luminarias ..

A partir de ese día, fuimos los terroristas de la empresa..


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 16, 2012)

pasaba todos los días por el rack de comunicación de la sucursal del supermercado que trabajaba, revisando el estado visual del mismo y me fastidiaba bastante que no le podía cerrar la bonita puerta de vidrio que tenia, por que los chicos de sistemas sumamente eficientes y rápidos para cablear puestos, de sistemas y teléfono,  no se tomaban el trabajo de usar diferentes colores de cable para cada caso y menos de utilizar el largo correcto por lo cual se encontraba lleno de hermosos rulos precintados con abrojos hilo cintas y demás,
por lo cual un día, empece con la hermosa tarea de seguir cable por cable e identificar puesto y numero de boca en las pacheras y el día fue cuando entre a las 4 de la mañana que habían bajado el servidor por mantenimiento de ups y yo me puse un banquito y vacié el rack de estos horrorosos cables y en ese mismo instante entro el gerente y vio que no había ni un misero cable pero todo perfectamente limpito sin decir nada se fue al rato vuelve con el equipo de mate en una mano y en la otra un banquito y me dice fíjate que a las ocho de la mañana este todo funcionando igualmente yo me quedo acá haciéndote mate.

aclaración el super habría a las 9 pero a las ocho llegaban las actualizaciones de precio para linea de cajas, osea que si no terminaba no podía abrir 

muyyy sutil pero eficaz el gerente, por suerte llegue a terminar siguiendo el machete que había echo y pegado en la puerta del rack y después la puerta cerraba perfectamente ...!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2012)

y como llega a formarse esa maraña de cable?


----------



## mcrven (Oct 16, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y como llega a formarse esa maraña de cable?



Creí que era un nido pa' la cría de lemures...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

eso es humedad che........por eso crecio la enredadera.
ahi falta un plomero .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2012)

Seeeeeeeeeeee , parece una "enamorada del muro"


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2012)

que belleza .. me encantan las enredaderas...



electromecanico dijo:


> en ese mismo instante entro el gerente y vio que no había ni un misero cable pero todo perfectamente limpito sin decir nada se fue al rato vuelve con el equipo de mate en una mano y en la otra un banquito y me dice fíjate que a las ocho de la mañana este todo funcionando igualmente yo me quedo acá haciéndote mate.
> 
> a..!!!



un maestro ese gerente.......deben haber pocos


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 16, 2012)

la segunda foto por lo menos usaron todo amarillo pero si si es verdad es asi...! 100% yo atendia equipos de frio en salas de rack de telefonica los enriedos que vi no tienen nombre. y los tipos solos como en la foto entre todos los rack con las pc  en la oscuridad por que en estas salas a media luz es verdad..! meten miedo aveces entraba embalado que habia alarma de alta temperatura y entre los pasillitos me cruzaba alguno me pegue cada cag...o...





fernandob dijo:


> que belleza .. me encantan las enredaderas...
> 
> 
> 
> un maestro ese gerente.......deben haber pocos



la verdad que si el gordo. Ferrari un capo...! me iva a las 18 pero antes le tenia que pasar el parte a el personalmente era solo decir que estaba todo bien, siempre te enganchaba para tomar un cafe y alguna te encajaba para hacer antes de irte osea que te comia una horita mas y el tipo estabba tranqui, con el tiempo fui aprendiendo tipo 16,30 lo empezaba a buscar


----------



## Daniele (Oct 22, 2012)

Algunos clientes son tremendos, hace poco construí 2 valijas para transporte y demo de equipos electronicos (una especie de adquisidores de datos industriales).
Todo montado prolijamente, los conectores, las DB9, la toma de red, conexion para sensor externo, panel frontal de aluminio anodizado, etc, etc.

El tipo me paga el adelanto, construyo las valijas, compro algunos materiales por mi cuenta, entrego las valijas, al tipo le gustan, las llevan a una exposicion, todos me felicitan por el trabajo, que te quedó muy bien, que gracias a las valijas vendimos etc, etc.

Ya pasó casi un mes y estoy esperando que me pague el saldo pendiente. Cada ves que lo llamo me dice "esperame un par de días".

Clientes como ese mas vale perderlos.

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> Clientes como ese mas vale perderlos




primero qeu pague lo que debe, despues perderlo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

pero a quien no le paso ?
yo también fui victima,por eso no voy mas a domicilio a reparar tv ,y del taller no salen sin que estén pagos


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 22, 2012)

es verdad con la necesidad aprueba todo tipo de presupuesto al momento de poner el efectivo no hay nada que los corra, lo digo con conocimiento de causa la famosa tienda de ropa jhonson me dejo de clavelino una cuentita hermosa cuando se fue del pais  y me paso por dolobu por que urgente ...!tenian que reparar los equipos de aire del salon de lavalle la peatonal cuando termine y estaban todos fresquitos empezaron los problemas para cobrar desde ese dia con el problemita vivo dame la viva despues vemos hago de cuenta que pague un cursito de garc.. igual que ellos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 22, 2012)

vos reparas lemur el fabrica hay diferencia. pero lo prinsipal es que el no puede solicitar los materiales que gasto o lo que sea porque el tipo lo vendio y forma de engañar a la personas hay miles, solo hay que estar con los ojo bien abiertos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 22, 2012)

en la fabrica es distinto,,pero yo estaba hablando de el taller en mi casa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2012)

Se muere el dueño al cual le alquilas , viene el hijo a cobrarte el alquiler y le decís que vos firmaste un *contrato* con *otra persona* , no con él !

Y hasta que no hagan la sucesión no podrían cobrarte


----------



## Daniele (Oct 23, 2012)

Si, tienen razón, me siento medio (o del todo) salame. Voy a seguir insistiendo para que me pague.

A mi viejo le pasó algo parecido hace muchos años (mas de 50). Le hizo un trabajo a  Carlos Paez Vilaró (famoso arquitecto que construyó Casapueblo en Uruguay) y el tipo nunca le pagó. Pienso que esas cosas tarde o temprano se pagan, y se pagan en este mundo, no siempre con plata (casi nunca). Se pagan con dolor o sufrimiento.

Conozco un tipo que trabajaba conmigo en una planta procesadora de gases y era flor de turro, ladino, mentiroso, chorro (ladrón), mal habido, en fin una porquería de tipo. Pero el tipo tenía un castigo permanente, su hijo mayor de 8 años vivía enfermo de los pulmones, siempre estaba enfermo y el tipo sufría por ver al hijo enfermo. Pienso que de alguna manera Dios o el destino o quien fuera (ponganlé el nombre que quieran) le estaba cobrando por ser tan mala persona.

Otra historia parecida. Mi hermano compro hace unos años un auto (la verdad que era un cascajo), el tipo que se lo vende le dice: el motor está recién hecho, tenes motor para rato. Al otro día el motor se funde, mi hermano va a reclamar. Toca el timbre, sale el tipo y atrás del tipo sale un pibe con sindrome de down. Mi hermano le dice: le venia a reclamar porque usted me estafó pero veo que ya le cobraron...

Si le puedo cobrar a este turro les aviso.

Saludos


----------



## grcarlos (Oct 23, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos.  Yo les contaré algo que paso en una universidad conocida en la ciudad de Puebla, Mex.

Estábamos en el 5 semestre aproximadamente y entre 3 profesores que nos daban distintas materias de electrónica nos pidieron que hiciéramos un carro que evadiera obstáculos para participar en una competencia.  Nos formaron en equipos de 3 o 4 y empezamos manos a la obra.

A los de la facultad de arquitectura de la universidad, les pidieron hacer una maqueta mas o menos grande con subidas, bajadas, curvas a la derecha, izquierda, con peralte, sin peralte, topes, etc. 

El caso es que el único requisito de los carritos era que funcionaran con un circuito hecho con un PIC16F877A y los sensores los podíamos elegir nosotros.  Mi equipo y yo nos pusimos a armar un carrito con alambre y ruedas como de 7 cm de diámetro, mientras los demás buscaban hacer lo mas pequeño posible.  Usamos fotoresistencias porque no sabíamos como ocupar ningún otro tipo de elemento que detectara obstáculos.  

Llego el día de la competencia y había de todo tipo de carros.  Unos con luces como de neon abajo, uno traía a un Patricio (el de bob esponja) de piloto, otro parecía de formula 1 y el de nosotros que parecía monster truck 

Nos toco ser los terceros en pasar y que creen.... La batería no dio para mover la porquería esa y tuvimos que sacar una fuente de voltaje de las que había en el laboratorio para hacerlo caminar; son unas fuentes que pesan como 5 kilos jaja   Ahí ibamos caminando atrás del carrito con la fuente!!

Pensamos que eso era lo mas vergonzoso de la competencia cuando les toca el turno a otros compañeros.  Era un tipo volkswagen sedan y tenia el pic debajo de la cajuela del coche.  Lo encendieron y las llantas empezaron a girar muy rápido, cuando lo pusieron en el piso el carro anduvo rapidísimo y se fue a estrellar directo con la primer curva.  Lo curioso del asunto fue que al chocar contra la pared de la maqueta el pic se le cayó y el carro siguió andando jajaja 
Por supuesto reprobaron la materia !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 23, 2012)

con lo de los locales a mi me paso algo que en su momento me ponia muy nervioso.

antes de que entre a trabajar a ese local habia un tecnico que laburaba de la siguiente forma, le dejabas el TV(por ejemplo) y una seña, a los 2 dias lo ibas a buscar y te decia que no lo habia visto, mucho trabajo blablabla. el tipo se comia la seña, no hacia nada, dejaba el tv tirado a un costado. hizo muuuuucho asi. se vendio casi todos los tvs antes de irse, ya sea por que los reparo o por que los vendio por 2 pesos rotos.

el tema es que despues venian los dueños y querian que yo les pague el tv o les de uno. lo mejor de todo es que ni siquiera tenia el tv del cliente!!!!!!!!

y uno no sabe que hacer en esa situacion, por que por mas que digas que cambio de dueño el local la gente sigue viendo el mimso local de reparacion.

una jodita


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2012)

Zeta_Bola-1 . . .  devolvé los televisores !


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2012)

haaa...no es que vos entraste como tecnico  (empleado ) , sino que digamos compraste el local, o lo alquilaste.
o sea eras vos el dueño .

que garron .....siii.

pero viste lo que le paso hace poco a uno que trabajaba en ua galeria , local de ropa.
y al lado , en la misma cuadra hay otra galeria con otro local de ropa pero en ese hay un tipo que es medio loco y manosea y se tira el lance con las pibas.
bueno , se paso con una y esta fue llorando a contarle al padre.
el padre re-caliente fue a la galeria equivocada, al local equivocado y empezo a darle al dueño trompadas para que tenga y para que guarde.
el pobre tipo de el local cada vez que decia que no entendia nada ligaba un bife.
cuando preguntaba que paso : otro mamporro.
si le decia que estaba equivocado : mas zapayasos .
hasta cuando queria respirar le daba el padre ......

hasta que al final lo pararon (o se le canso la mano ) .
vi una foto con el tipo y el ojo violeta violeta .......suerte que el padre ese no era un marinero de esos que estan meses en alta mar, sino .... anda saber como se desahogaba .

es jodido esto de atender al publico .

aca esta :
http://www.cronica.com.ar/diario/20...ermino-en-cana-por-golpear-a-otro-chacal.html

http://elnacionalista.mforos.com/71...e-vendedor-padre-se-confunde-y-golpea-a-otro/


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Zeta_Bola-1 . . .  devolvé los televisores !



eso es lo peor de todo, la gente venia con un papelito que decia marca modelo y numero de serie(si tenia) de la tv, y el local estaba vacio!!!!!



fernandob dijo:


> haaa...no es que vos entraste como tecnico   (empleado ) , sino que digamos compraste el local, o lo alquilaste.
> o sea eras vos el dueño .



no, entre como socio, el dueño-dueño del local no caza un fulbo del tema, cuando tuvo la queja numero mil rajo al tecnico chorro(que seguro le pasaba su buena guita al dueño)y le pidio a un amigo que se haga cargo, ese amigo sabe de reparaciones, pero no le daba el tiempo para estar todo el dia en el local(encargado de edificio es el vago) asi que me llamo a mi para que labure en el local, haciendo me cargo de tuito. claro que no habia nada para hacerse cargo, excepto las cosas nuevas que iban entrando.

o sea, la caripela del negocio era yo con este otro flaco, y claro, todo el que venia a buscar su tv se quedaba con la cara larga y roja de furia



fernandob dijo:


> que garron .....siii.



demasiado, por eso me fui, por sogaca, por que me la veia venir una como esta que decis a continuacion, esta bien que soy grandote y algo me puedo defender, pero aparece un loquito armado y chau, y todo por una tv de porqueria, quedas arruinado para todo el viaje, si zafas, claro.



fernandob dijo:


> pero viste lo que le paso hace poco a uno que trabajaba en ua galeria , local de ropa.
> y al lado , en la misma cuadra hay otra galeria con otro local de ropa  pero en ese hay un tipo que es medio loco y manosea y se tira el lance  con las pibas.
> bueno , se paso con una y esta fue llorando a contarle al padre.
> el padre re-caliente fue a la galeria equivocada, al local equivocado y  empezo a darle al dueño trompadas para que tenga y para que guarde.
> ...




cuando lo pasaron en el noticiero no lo podia creer, pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que si viene mi ahijado y me cuenta algo asi no se lo que hago. uno por un hijo o familiar que quiere mucho se deschaveta y ve todo rojo tipo toro


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 24, 2012)

tengo una buena anecdota que contar solo que al comenzar a escribir me doy cuenta que usare demaciadas palabras y el cansancio y malestar de la juerga de las horas anteriores me impiden escribirlas en este momento, pero mañana mismo les comento, dejo como adelanto una frace a propocito de oscar wilde:
"Las _peores_ obras son las que _están hechas_ siempre con las _mejores intenciones_."


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 26, 2012)

bien, resulta que de electricidad se cosas de lo mas basico, pero me defiendo, trifasica pues no tengo mi palida idea, pero resulta que hay una lavanderia a la que le doy mantenimiento a sus maqunas, y ace cerca de un mes me dijron que comprarian lavadora y secadora industriales, entonces les comente lo que tendrian que hacer para instalarlas, electricidad, agua drenaje, gas, ventilacion, montura, etc., estubieron de a cuerdo en que mi padre y yo hicieramos esa labor entonces fue que empezo todo
para comenzar el lugar se esta desmoronando, literalmente las paredes se desmoronan con las manos, la instalacion electrica es deplorable y como pudimos no las ingeniamos para que quedara decente y seguro, la instalacion de agua fue tediosa y enredada por la forma de la casa, el anclaje de la lavadora fue pesado pero al final quedo, chulo que se veia todo montado
pero la maquina no prendio, el motor trifasico de la lavadora no arranco, la maquina era usada y tenia modificado el sistema de control de tal manera que si lo ven lloran, medimos voltajes checamos instalacion sacamos el motor y nada nomas sumbaba...
como de eso no se mucho, pues pregunte a alguien mas "sabedor" y de habladas nomas me dijo, falta una fase... volvi a checar la instalacion pero todo correcto, hasta que se nos prende el foco y seguimos las lineas mas alla de los medidores, y descubrimos que los sonsos de la compañia de luz no conectaron tres fases sino dos a tres medidores...
que fastidio, por lo menos pudimos comprobar que el error no fue nuestro y cobrar a gusto...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

es inexperiencia, no se como median , pero (nopalandia....) no se de donde eres.
pero aca 3 *380v te das cuenta al medir con tester, ls 3 combinaciones deben dar 380v , si una parejita da cero es por que tienes la misma fase en ambas.

pero lo bueno es que se va aprendiendo y asi cada vez te animas mas .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

coyote y la trifasica ,como coyote con trampa


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

.............................................


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 27, 2012)

efectivamente fer asi averigue el problema y presisamente es inexperiencia, ademas de confianza en que los de luz y fuerza no eran tan pen...osos sus trabajos


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 27, 2012)

un me llaman que no le andaba un extractor de un restoran por lo cua pruebo precionando el contactor y arranco perfectamente, mido alimentacion al contactor en su bovina nada mido continuidad de  botonera perfecta, el tema era que no habia neutro le pregunto donde estaba el tb gral. era mas o menos de un metro cuadrado el tb mido y no habia neutro exclamo no hay neutro...!!! como puede ser dice el encrgado si esta todo andando perfectamente lo unico que no anda son el extractor y un aire acondicionado ???? bueno controlo la entrada gral habia bolado el empalme del neutro estaba todo equilibradito!!! que seguia funcionando por supuesto la placa del aire bolo!!!


otra asi cortita me llaman de una estacion de servicio que cada ves que ponian el grupo electrgeno se le quemaba algo, mido todo en el grupo todo perfecto miro la ficha de la prolongacion del grupo no tenia pata de neutro  hacia 5 años que lo usaban asi????


----------



## fernandob (Oct 27, 2012)

eso si que es tener suerte .............pero siempre se acaba .


----------



## Daniele (Oct 31, 2012)

PAGOOOOOOOO, el hijo de mil ***** pagó.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2012)

me alegro...............pero espero te sirva de experiencia para la proxima ser mas formal .


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2012)

electromecanico dijo:


> ...bueno controlo la entrada gral habia bolado el empalme del neutro estaba todo equilibradito!!! que seguia funcionando por supuesto la placa del aire bolo!!!....



Hace unos (Muchos) años me pasó lo mismo en el palacio de la Municipalidad de La Plata, se quemó la conexión de neutro, pero no tuvieron suerte, se quemaron entre otras cosas:

2500 lámparas del salón dorado.
5 Fotocopiadoras.
10 Acondicionadores
Incontables computadoras, Etc, Etc.

Algo como U$ 24.000 en reparaciones.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2012)

el desequilibrio en las fases genera equilibrio en el hogar de el tecnico


----------



## Daniele (Oct 31, 2012)

fernandob: fui bastante formal, se preparó un presupuesto, el tipo aceptó el presupuesto, se facturó (legalmente) el anticipo, el tipo pagó el anticipo, se construyeron las valijas, se entregaron las valijas, se facturó (tambien legalmente) el saldo y el tipo se tomó más de un mes para pagarlo...

En fin, turros hay en todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2012)

si.......impredecible.

igual te falto el "pago contra entega" ....... salvo que sea un cliente que te da trabajo hace rato.
sino , en general "mercaderia" es saldo "al entregar el producto" .
yo con nuevos siempre a cara de cajero de supermercado . 

pero bueno, por suerte todo bien .


----------



## Daniele (Oct 31, 2012)

Si, por suerte todo bien.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 31, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si.......impredecible.
> 
> igual te falto el "pago contra entega" ....... salvo que sea un cliente que te da trabajo hace rato.
> sino , en general "mercaderia" es saldo "al entregar el producto" .
> ...



Lo ideal ideal ideal seria poder hacerlos pasar por caja a pagar , que les cobre otro ,que no sepa nada , ni que tenia el aparato ni por que se rompio ni nada , solo cuanto es.

pero claro , eso ni siempre se puede , yo no le puedo pagar a una piba (srta) para que ponga cara de cajera de super y solo cobre.,..


----------



## carloscomadreja (Oct 31, 2012)

Todavía me acuerdo de una vez que fui a visitar a un radioaficionado (LU) con el que había contactado hace poco. Vivía en una casa hecha pelota. El equipo lo tenía en un anexo, que era un rancho con techo de chapa. A todo esto, entre mnate y mate, hacer un poco de radio, explicaciones y anécdotas se desató un tormentón y la madre. Un rayo cayó medio cerca y me dice: voy a desenchufar el equipo por las dudas. En el momento de desenchufar se va la luz. Entonces le pregunta al vecino ¿tenés luz? (el vecino tenía la misma fase, según él) Sí, acá hay, dijo. ¿Qué había pasado? Que el "tapón" de la calle cortaba el neutro, no el vivo y se había quemado. Y que el retorno a masa lo hacía el equipo de radio a través de la toma de tierra. Qué peligro, ¿no?
De radioaficionados hay muchas anécdotas buenas. Especialmente con las antenas, como a uno que le decían que no lo copiaban y le mandaron a lustrar con "brasso" (limpiametales para cobre y bronce) EL DIPOLO DE MEDIA ONDA PARA 80 METROS. A otro le hicieron construír un dipolo para 40 m. con alambre de púas porque le explicaron que por el "efecto de punta" irradiaba mejor.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2012)

no, lo que si podes hacer es VOS HACERLO   a mi me costo al principio, tengo claro que fue una epoca de mi vida, te plantas, al principio te cuesta.
pero es tu forma de trabajar, tu formalidad.
sabes a quien le choca en general ??? al chanta.
el que te quiere jorobar en general es el que pone peros y da vueltas.
es mas, esta actitud dispara en seguida al mal cliente y te permite detectarlo facil.

si vos ya hiciste tu placa o lo que sea , y se la estas mostrando y probando adelante de el , listo, cuando la retira deja la plata.

mas dificl es cuando no entregas un producto , sino que tenes que dejarlo INSTALADO, y una vez instaldo y colocado el cliente te puede decir:
mañana te pago.
o te da un cheque que lo cobraras tan seguro como que el enterprise existe.
incluso en esas hay un buen margen, hay opciones y mas para nosotros


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 31, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no, lo que si podes hacer es VOS HACERLO   a mi me costo al principio, tengo claro que fue una epoca de mi vida, te plantas, al principio te cuesta.
> pero es tu forma de trabajar, tu formalidad.
> sabes a quien le choca en general ??? al chanta.
> el que te quiere jorobar en general es el que pone peros y da vueltas.
> ...




Sabes lo que pasa , mi problema es que soy muy propenso a cobrar menos total era facil 
o hacer descuento, si es para un pobre vieja , o dejarlo para despues total , ya es 27 no deve tener un mango .
entonces, mejor que cobre otro bien cobrado y yo me dedico a lo mio
eso en Utopia. mientras ,,. como se pueda!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2012)

eso es temendo error


ernestogn dijo:


> Sabes lo que pasa , mi problema es que soy muy propenso a cobrar menos total era facil


aca antes decian asi: como que era facil pero de apoco se fueron dando cuenta:
es facil para vos que te quemaste años las cejas.
es facil para el cliente que asi desvaloriza tu trabajo y conocimiento .
es facil a la hora de pasar el numero , pero si luego se complica ahi ya jorobate que ya tiraste un numero .
la rspuesta para vos es facil: si vos no valoras lo tuyo nadie lo hara.



ernestogn dijo:


> o hacer descuento, si es para un pobre vieja , o dejarlo para despues total , ya es 27 no deve tener un mango .
> )


la pobre vieja compra remedios, no arregla el plasma.
si es 27 que espere a encargar el capricho el dia 10 .
vos sos medico ??? 

eso sin meterme a contarte la cantidad de "pobres viejitas" que me engañaron y usaron de trapo de piso , o sea mas HDP que abogado transfuga .
asi que no te confundas con la apariencia:
vos haces un trabajo bien y lo cobras bien  y dejas de lado el tema de estas "tonterias" que estas pensando , o acaso cobras segun "la cara de el cliente" ??? .

mira, es una desgracia, pero es el mundo en el que vivimos bastante psicoppata.
no es tu culpa ni mi culpa, pero te dare unos ejemplos claros:


vos hoy NO podes bajarte de el auto a ayudar a un niño en la ruta o en una calle pedida
y no es TU  culpa, sino al de la cantidad de gente que con este "truco " engaño a automovilistas y asi les robaron o peor, lso mataron.

vos NO podes  hacerte el gentil con cada viejita que no conoces (cosa distinta si de verdad la conoces) , y la culpa la tienen la cantidad de viejitas sinverguenzas que usan ese disfraz (de viejita buena) y te hablo habiendo conocido a muchas .
que no les importa nda mas que ellas, que tienen monton de plata pero asi y todo son egoistas que dan asco.
si miras algunas cosas que escribo , ya varias veces conte actitudes en el colectivo (autobus) que muestran como son , y tambien cosas que me pasaron .



ernestogn dijo:


> entonces, mejor que cobre otro bien cobrado y yo me dedico a lo mio
> eso en Utopia. mientras ,,. como se pueda!


vos asi NUNCA  vas  cobrar bien cobrado, si te acostumbras mal te va s a llenar de clientes ratones , vas  aperder tiempo, te vana usar, vas a estar estresado y todo por "no animarte a hacerte valer " .
es cosa tuya.
a mi me paso hasta que me di cuenta y veo a gente que cae en esa.
es mas, te envileces:
te acostumbras c opbrar poco y tambien a trabajar MAL .
por que siempre el tema $$ esta ahi .
si vos cobras BIEN  te exigis a trabajar BIEN  y te haces de BUENOS clientes .

pensalo


----------



## Helminto G. (Oct 31, 2012)

yo si cobro segun la cara del cliente, pero claro, como dicen por aca: "segun el sapo es la pedrada"
el mal modo, la mamoneria y lo HDP cuesta...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2012)

para mi no , lo mas importante es mi tranquilidad.
la mamoneria y el mal modo hacen que tengan que buscar a otro .
pero ojo, entiendo tu punto y lo comparto .

si hay un "asuntillo" , no te negare, pero no es para publicar.

un saludo


----------



## Daniele (Nov 6, 2012)

Durante un tiempo trabajé haciendo mantenimiento eléctrico en una fábrica de puertas y ventanas de madera. La planta era muy grande y en el taller eléctrico éramos 6 personas. Uno de los muchachos que trabajaba en el taller, era muy curioso, siempre quería saber que estabamos hablando, que estabamos haciendo, etc. Siempre andaba metido donde no lo llamaban, así que lamentablemente se convirtió en un tipo medio pesado. Un día otro electricista decidió hacerle una broma. Entró al taller con una caja de zapatos y la tenía bajo el brazo y no la soltaba. El otro (el curioso) estaba desesperado por saber que había dentro de la caja. Así lo tuvo durante más de medio día, entraba al taller con la caja, no la soltaba y cuando salía se la llevaba. Y si el otro le preguntaba (cosa que hizo varias veces) que había dentro de la caja le contestaba que lo que había dentro de la caja era un tema privado. El curioso estaba reloco, quería saber a toda costa que había dentro de la caja, mientras tanto el resto de nosotros ya estabamos sobre aviso de que no tocáramos la caja. Un rato antes de que se termine el día, entra otra ves en el taller el tipo éste con la caja dentro del brazo y el curioso no deja de mirar la caja. En eso aparece otro tipo en la puerta y le dice al de la caja: - Che, te llama el jefe. Este deja la caja sobre una mesa y sale del taller. Inmediatamente el curioso se tira practicamente sobre la caja y la abre. Una rata del tamaño de un gato saltó de la caja y le pasó corriendo por sobre la cabeza. Se llevo un susto tremendo y todos nosotros nos (palabra vulgar innecesaria) de risa. Igual no escarmentó, siguió siendo muy curioso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 6, 2012)

Daniele dijo:


> *Una rata del tamaño de un gato* saltó de la caja y le pasó corriendo por sobre la cabeza.....


Me hablaban?


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 6, 2012)

no no hablaban de una de menor tamaño....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 6, 2012)

> Este deja la caja sobre una mesa y sale del taller. Inmediatamente el curioso se tira practicamente sobre la caja y la abre. Una rata del tamaño de un gato saltó de la caja y le pasó corriendo por sobre la cabeza. Se llevo un susto tremendo y todos nosotros nos morimos de risa. Igual no escarmentó, siguió siendo muy curioso.



me estas charlando te falta tiros y un beso al final y tremenda pelicula andaaaaaaa 

.... ademas como hicieron para meterla en la caja 





Helminto G. dijo:


> no no hablaban de una de menor tamaño....




ajajjaja
Seeeeee​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2012)

Un viernes los pibes del colegio matan una rata y hacen un lio barbaro , paro y movilización exigiendo al desratización .

La rata quedó tirada en el patio.

El fin de semana llovió y la rata se despintó , era una rata blanca de laboratorio


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 7, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace unos (Muchos) años me pasó lo mismo en el palacio de la Municipalidad de La Plata, se quemó la conexión de neutro, pero no tuvieron suerte, se quemaron entre otras cosas:
> 
> 2500 lámparas del salón dorado.
> 5 Fotocopiadoras.
> ...


 negocio...!ampollas en la mano de cambiar lamparitas..


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un viernes los pibes del colegio matan una rata y hacen un lio barbaro , paro y movilización exigiendo al desratización .
> 
> La rata quedó tirada en el patio.
> 
> El fin de semana llovió y la rata se despintó , era una rata blanca de laboratorio



mira vos...........michel jacoson era morocho y queria ser blanco ....y esa ratita al revez y asi le fue  ......
la felicidad es ser feliz con lo que se tiene .

no , hablando en serio :
a que vas con eso ??? 
que ?? vas a culpar a los pibes ?? 

como sabes que no fue la rata, que se pinto para escapar ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2012)

La rata se teñía de coqueta


----------



## djwash (Nov 7, 2012)

Buenas, les cuento algo que me paso hoy, debido a la poca variedad de productos de alta gama en nuestro distribuidor de productos informaticos, nos vemos forzados a veces a comprar en otros locales para satisfacer nuestras necesitades gamer. Lo que me llevo hasta un local que no visitaba hace tiempo por alguna razon ...

Yo: Hola, ando buscando fuentes ATX de 500W a 600W reales...

El otro: Hola, reales? lo decis en serio?

Yo: Si, necesito una fuente que se la aguante mas que una generica.

El otro: En serio lo decis? Mira que salen mas de $450 pesos...

Yo: Si ya lo se, que modelos tenes ...

El otro: Tengo esta (una porqueria) y tengo esta otra (no tan mala pero porqueria al fin)...

Yo: Ah, ok. Y tendras algun otro modelo a parte de estas dos?

El otro: No, porque si tengo mas modelos los clientes se demoran mas en decidirse...

Yo: Ah, bien, yo ya decidi rapido, no te compro nada y no vuelvo mas, chau.

El otro: 

Ahi recorde por que no fui mas a ese local...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2012)

Mi máquina es gamer , tiene solitario y carta blanca


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi máquina es gamer , tiene solitario y carta blanca


y carta roja?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2012)

¡  Corazones ! si tiene


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 8, 2012)

> No, porque si tengo mas modelos los clientes se demoran mas en decidirse...


eso es cierto *SON* mas llorones a la hora de comprar, 

la pregunta es:


> Hola, ando buscando fuentes ATX de 500W a 600W reales...


*SI* o *NO*, no es muy complicada la respuesta


> que modelos tenes?


hay preguntaste de mas si lo tuyo es 500 a 600 el modelo NO importa. Ahora 600Watts reales mama mia ese estabilizador y ese cableado como sera


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 8, 2012)

Esta es fresquita:

Cliente: Buenas, tiene memorias 
Yo: Si, de que tipo? 
Cliente: De las que usan las computadoras... 
Yo:  Ajá si, pero las computadoras usan varios tipos de memoria...
Cliente: Bueno son unas tarjeticas chiquitas que lleva por dentro...
Yo:  Esa es la memoria ram, que tipo de ram usa su PC DDR, DDR2 o DDR3?
Cliente: De la que se usa para guardar documentos porque yo trabajo diseño gráfico... 
Yo: Un pendrive? 
Cliente: No, no ya yo tengo uno...  yo digo uno de esos que son grandes y guardan bastante información...
Yo:  Uno de estos? (Mostrandole un disco duro portatil con mi paciencia en -100).
Cliente: Si! ese mismo es  cuanto vale?
Yo:  Bs 1700 (395 obamas aprox.)...
Cliente:  yo pense que eso era más barato, bueno gracias...
Yo:





Compañeras de trabajo:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 8, 2012)

lo mismo la pregunta es simple


> Buenas, tiene memorias


la respuesta no es la correcta


> Si, de que tipo?


coloca las que existen y expica en forma simplificada para que sirven y mientras tanto sacar informacion para que la necesita...

Mira que trabaje en una casa de informatica nunca me sacaron es mas terminaba curiociando de que trabajaban... 

El cliente siempre tiene la razón aunque parezca que carece de ella y es lo normal. Esta como el tipo que compro una escoba para matar rata y NO para barrer 

yo voy a donde venden mostasillas y le digo que es para electronica y NO me dice nada mientras no le pregunte que es mejor para una coneccion de bobinas


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 8, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> coloca las que existen y expica en forma simplificada para que sirven y mientras tanto sacar informacion para que la necesita...


Si le expliqué, pero no quise alargar el cuento  y mi jefe no me deja sacar la mercancía de la exhibición...


----------



## djwash (Nov 8, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> eso es cierto *SON* mas llorones a la hora de comprar,



A veces los clientes se ponen algo densos, si has tenido un mal dia te puede llegar a molestar, pero al cliente no lo podes tratar mal, porque no vuelve mas y le cuenta su mala experiencia en tu negocio a muchas personas, y te haces mala fama y perdes clientes, y perdes plata, y sos un bol...

Yo estoy de los dos lados, comprador y vendedor todos los dias, y me da por las pelotas que un vendedor te trate asi, siendo que vos sos el que le da de comer al pobre, vos vas con la mejor onda y el se cree que esta por encima tuyo y te trata mal... Y como vendedor siempre intento ganar mas claro, pero si un buen cliente no sabe le explico con detalles, analogias, etc, para que entienda y se sienta bien pagando por nuestros productos y servicios, a veces hacemos asistencia telefonica sin costo, pero no a cualquiera, a clientes que estan al mismo nivel de idiotes que el vendedor al que fui los tratamos igual de bien porque no saben lo que hacen... 



SSTC dijo:


> hay preguntaste de mas si lo tuyo es 500 a 600 el modelo NO importa. Ahora 600Watts reales mama mia ese estabilizador y ese cableado como sera




En fuentes ATX de potencia real hay marcas varias, la mitad son truchas, de la otra mitad hay diferentes gamas en cada marca, algunas gamas bajas de marcas buenas son un asco, por eso le pedi que me mostrara todos los modelos que tenia, no me demoro mucho, las miro por dentro y ya se cual me conviene.

Aunque sean de 600W reales la PC no los consume todo el tiempo, es muy raro poner toda la PC al 100%, el estabilizador va tranqui por ahora...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 9, 2012)

Cuando trabajaba tenia mi refran: "el cliente SIEMPRE tiene la razon hasta que paga" el cliente siempre vuelve, les gusta que los traten mal ,es como el casino. Quieres un ejemplo:



> Buenas, les cuento algo que me paso hoy, debido a la poca variedad de productos de alta gama en nuestro distribuidor de productos informaticos, nos vemos forzados a veces a comprar en otros locales para satisfacer nuestras necesitades gamer. Lo que me llevo hasta un local que no visitaba hace tiempo por alguna razon ...



Siempre vuelve a la cueva  es ley


----------



## ernestogn (Nov 9, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> A veces los clientes se ponen algo densos, si has tenido un mal dia te puede llegar a molestar, pero al cliente no lo podes tratar mal, porque no vuelve mas y le cuenta su mala experiencia en tu negocio a muchas personas, y te haces mala fama y perdes **********************
> Aunque sean de 600W reales la PC no los consume todo el tiempo, es muy raro poner toda la PC al 100%, el estabilizador va tranqui por ahora...



la realidad es que si en una ciudad chica traes para vender fuentes de 600W reales de buena marca , a saber , Termaltake , Cooler master , Topower o alguna otra
no se las vendes a nadie , por que todos se hacen los canchertios pero cuando le decis el precio reculan.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2012)

EL TEMA  es que lo primero en casi todos lso ordenes de la vida es mirarse a uno mismo y saber quien sos y que podes hacer.

si sos un boliche chiquito y estas en un rubro dificil es IMPOSIBLE  que tengas ciertos productos a un precio competitivo, si tenes competidores que compran de a (por dar un ejemplo de un producto) 1000 fuentes de alta gama .
y vos a lo mucho traes 2 o 3 .
es obvio que no tendras precios.
y a eso sumamos:

1 -- un rubro donde los clientes conocen el tema.
2 -- saben que lo pueden pedir por ebay o cuando viajan a donde esta el comercio grande ( HOY VES EN LA WEB LOS PRECIOS que anuncian los grandes comercios  !!! )  .
3 ---  muchos son tecnicos y revenden asi que si compran caro se quedan cortos.

en fin, como dije lo primero es reconocer como y que es uno  y en funcion de eso armar tu negocio para que los clientes  vean y sepan que es lo que ofreces vos, sin sorpresas.
por dar algun ejemplo:

1 --- podes No vender productos al gremio, si servicios (y el producto a el cliente que el das el servicio) a clientes finales.
2 --- podes vender productos si al gremio, pero dejando bien claro que No tenes el mejor precio, pero que si "lo salvas" ante una urgencia, por ejemplo, para dar un servicio diferencial y si vivis cerca de tu comercio a los clientes conocidos le das tu celular y si necesitan algo aunque sea un sabado a la tarde, para trabajar el domingo y asi poder entregar el lunes VOS SE LOS DAS , abris el local, lo sacas y lo tiene.
3 -- podes tener cosas antiguas o dificiles, que ya los grandes comercios no tienen  y asi ya no estas compitiendo contra precios de referencia en esa area.

en fin...........como dije: lo importante es reconocer LO QUE SOS  , si sos un bolichito y te queres hacer el musimundo o el compumundo , vas mal.
y si viene un cliente final que es un tontuelo , a decirte que en tal lugar esta mas barato, ni gastes saliva:
pones unos carteles simples aclarando cual es la onda de tu comercio y que lo lea.

cada quien necesita cosas definidas y siempre hay espacio , lugar para que uno se haga, la cosa es , como ya dije y repito :
reconocerse a unno y armarse , proyectarse en forma clara y con inteligencia


----------



## morta (Nov 9, 2012)

ernestogn dijo:


> la realidad es que si en una ciudad chica traes para vender fuentes de 600W reales de buena marca , a saber , Termaltake , Cooler master , Topower o alguna otra
> no se las vendes a nadie , por que todos se hacen los canchertios pero cuando le decis el precio reculan.



Las tenes que traer a pedido, por que despues te pasa que vienen y te piden que le armes una maquina que "sirva" para 3 o 4 años, entonces armas un presupuesto con un micro potente, una placa de video polenta mother de primera linea y fuente que se banque todo eso y despues te dicen que compraron en megaXXXe o musixxxo por que era la mitad de precio y se terminan comprando un equipo nuevo pero obsoleto.


----------



## Nepper (Nov 21, 2012)

Buenas!
Les traigo una fresquita...

Yo soy de mantenimiento... en una fabrica donde tambien tiene departamento de ingeniería...
Resulta que había una máquina que soldaba unas tuercas, y era grande y molesta, por lo que no era muy comodo trabajar en ella.





Resulta que no estaba soldando bien, y viene la gente de ingeniería a revisar los parametros. Yo debía darles asistencia porque nosotros tenemos la PC con la que podemos conectarnos y editar los parametros, pero lo unico que yo hise fue conectar la PC, yo no quería saber nada (porque si despues no anda la culpa es mia), así que le dejé la PC para que el de ingeniería toque...





Vuelvo a la media hora y el tipo  que la cosa no andaba! lo puse a 5kA y me mide 11kA
entonces la curiosidad me ganó y nos pusimos a ver por que no daban los parametros...

cuando veo la amperometrica, veo que mide cualquier cosa... por esas casualides del destino, levanto la vista y observo donde estaba la espira 




veo que la espira de la amperometrica está dandole 2 vueltas al cable ancho de la soldadura.
Voy rapidamente y lo saco, diciendole al de ingeniería "hey, ¿como le vas a dar 2 vueltas?" me responde "pero es lo mismo" yo le digo "no! no ves que estas duplicando el campo!"
entonces lo desenrosco y lo vuelvo a poner como se debe...
Realizamos una prueba y el error fue de 10% .... antes estabamos en el 50%...
Lo había enroscado para que no se caiga la espira.
"mira vos, tenías razon" me dijo 




Gracias departamento de ingeniería por ponerme a prueba


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 21, 2012)

ayer mismo me decia mi guru personal, "no te preocupes de que existan, preocupate de que no vuelen que si no no veriamos la luz del sol"


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 21, 2012)

esto me sirve para preguntar, con la pinza amperometrica se puede "abrazar" un cable con 2 conductores dentro? un cable tipo taller digamos. o hay que abrazar solo un cable para medir bien??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

El de "ida" se resta con el de "vuelta"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2012)

jajaj me acorde de algo, mi jefe me pidió una fuente de 24 vol mas o menos,
yo le dije y para que gastar,una fuente de pc con unos diodos dobladores y listo,ya te sobra,,
me contesto 
--y eso existe?no es como el mata brillo?
yo-- si claro un par de diodos un capacitor y doblas la tencion,
mata brillo = una ves lo mande a comprar mata brillo ,porque los pcb de los porteros brillaban mucho y con la luz del taller no se podían ver bien,fue y siiii ,pidio mata brillos ¡¡¡ jajajajaj,pero desde esa ves como que desconfiá de todo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 21, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El de "ida" se resta con el de "vuelta"




jaja, o sea que por mas que circulen 200 amperes la pinza mide 0 jaja. compre una y la verdad que solo la estoy usando en cables de trifasica separados, que hasta ahi entendia como medir bien, menos mal que pregunte jaja





el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaj me acorde de algo, mi jefe me pidió una fuente de 24 vol mas o menos,
> yo le dije y para que gastar,una fuente de pc con unos diodos dobladores y listo,ya te sobra,,
> me contesto
> --y eso existe?no es como el mata brillo?
> ...



eso es como una vez le dije a un amigo que tenia que lijar unas chapas de gabinetes(no recuerdo si de pc o que) y le dije que le iba a hacer falta mucho aceite de codo. pero no se lo dije maliciosamente, y el tipo fue y compro lijas y porrrrrr supuesto pidio aceite de codo, no se le rieron nada en la ferreteria.

aceite de codo es por que necesitaba darle bastante a mano con la lija, y antes se decia asi cuando tenias que hacer algo que te haga mover mucho el codo, una tontera, pero bue...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

Si poniendo el cable bipolar te diera una lectura  , entonces o tenés una importante fuga a tierra o una derivación a otra fase.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2012)

*bueno mi jefe si fue y pidió mata brillo*,luego me llamo el distribuidor y me pregunto que es lo que quería,le tube que decir que era una broma jajajaj


----------



## djwash (Nov 21, 2012)

Siempre que hay un descuidado le hacen esos chistes, cuando estaba en un taller metalurgico mandabamos a uno que era nuevo y medio despistado, no sabia mucho, a la ferreteria y entre la lista le metiamos agujeros de 8mm, una sierra *con* fin, discos de aire, electrodos para madera y le dabamos una bolsita para que le den 100g de corriente, por alguna razon no quiso hacer mas los mandados...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 21, 2012)

barniz-laca mate


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 21, 2012)

lo peor de lo peor que ise,,,
le mande a uno a limpiar un horno ,donde se cocinaban las piezas pintadas,salio bien pero bien negro de hollín ,
mi jefe me reto,
al mismo operario ,una ves antes de entrar al trabajo se durmió y no lo despertamos ¡¡¡ y mandamos al jefe a despertarlo,claro cuando pregunto por el fulano el cual nunca faltaba a su turno,30 minutos tarde jajaj el guil se durmio todo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2012)

deci que no era el vendedor te juro que te encuentro esta lista: *agujeros de 8mm, una sierra con fin, discos de aire, electrodos para madera y le dabamos una bolsita para que le den 100g de corriente*

tambien asi te la voy a cobra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

sierra sin fin existe !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> sierra sin fin existe !



NO es la que estas pensado *DOSME*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2012)

No eso tampoco es, esto de seguro te dara un idea


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 22, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si poniendo el cable bipolar te diera una lectura  , entonces o tenés una importante fuga a tierra o una derivación a otra fase.



bueno saberlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> deci que no era el vendedor te juro que te encuentro esta lista: *agujeros de 8mm, una sierra con fin, discos de aire, electrodos para madera y le dabamos una bolsita para que le den 100g de corriente*
> 
> tambien asi te la voy a cobra



y te olvidate la caja de 100 chispas para la moto,es algo electrico para que le ''vuelva la chispa'' a la bujía de la moto


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y te olvidate la caja de 100 chispas para la moto,es algo electrico para que le ''vuelva la chispa'' a la bujía de la moto



SI ese me va a dejar plata


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Nov 22, 2012)

y agujeros para colador no sabe quien vende?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y agujeros para colador no sabe quien vende?



Cuidado con los agujeros que son caros, por lo menos eso decía un amigo: "Los huecos son caros... verás, te los cobran pero al final no te entregan nada".


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 25, 2012)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y agujeros para colador no sabe quien vende?



Si claro en la ciudad de Bendollo, los venden por kilo  a poco no sabia que existia esta ciudad


----------



## Daniele (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola SSTC: no tengo idea de cómo metió la rata dentro de la caja, pero la historia es verídica.

Saludos

En esa misma fábrica, el electricista que más antiguedad tenía era un tipo muy piola, pero bastante pesado para las bromas. Cuando llegaba alguien nuevo (yo fui una de sus victimas) el tipo hacia lo siguiente. Se metía un dedo índice en el o**o, luego agarraba con ese dedo y el pulgar una resistencia cualquiera y te preguntaba:
- ¿Sabés reconocer cuando una resistencia está cagada? (perdón por el vocablo, pero si no no se entiende).
La victima respondía inocentemente: - No.
- La tenes que oler - y te acercaba a la nariz la resistencia agarrada entre el índice y el pulgar.

Que flor de turro...


----------



## Finskey (Nov 27, 2012)

aguabba dijo:


> en el proceso de iniciacion en la electronica (que aun llevo a cabo jaja) una amigo decidio prenderse... aunq no supiera nada de nada (como yo al principio)...
> y bueno un dia hablabamos de las herramientas basicas basica de la electronica... y llego el turno del desoldador... le explique como funcionaba y yo en broma le decia que se llamaba "chupaestaño" jaja
> la cuestion fue cuando un par de amigos mas y yo lo acompañamos a que se compre un par de cosas.. entre ellas es desoldador... nosotros estabamos mirando otras cosas en el local y el pedia.. hasta que pidio un "CHUPAESTAÑO"... y ahi las carcajadas de todos fueron inevitables... incluso de otras personas que habia..
> 
> ...


ajajajajajajaj muy bueno! ami me paso lo mismo! pero con sacaestaño


----------



## yoshino (Dic 7, 2012)

anécdotas profesionales hay por que no la tengo ninguna mas bien porque no ponen mas de un osea anécdotas de una infancia o de del cole que son mas chistozuelas o mas risas


----------



## Nepper (Dic 10, 2012)

Porque de las anecdotas de profesión aprendemos todos.
Cuando uno cuenta una anecdota de profesión, no solo cuenta lo sucedio, expone cuanto sabe y la jugada previa y posterior al evento, es como contarte una película... mas bien, es como una documental, al estilo mithbuster.
Yo aprendí muchas cosas lellendo a los colegas... principalmente, a utilizar los anteojos de seguridad u_u

Despues, cuando tienes 8 años y tocas la plancha caliente justo antes de ir a un cumpleaños, y vas al cumpleaños con los 5 dedos vendados, eso le pasa a cualquiera...

Además, si no te parece chistoso que alguien ponga un capacitor naranja cargado en el mostrador a ver cual es el pescado que lo agarra, diría que no sos muy técnico...

me vas a decir que _este post_ no resulta interesante???


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2012)

hace poco estaba viajando en el autobus y me llama un cliente , al que no le quiero ir y no le ire , por que ya lo pesque y es mala persona.

en fin, no se que le respondi y como estaba en el autobus un señor que escuchaba le dijo a otro que tenia al lado (no se si se conocian ) , como que los services son abusivos y no se que mas......... por suerte ya me bajaba .... y mejor cuando sopla  $%$&/  alejarse de ella.

pero me quede pensando :

1 --- esa persona no conocia nada de la conversacion, ni de ninguno , pero igual tiro su comentario, en realidad lo que hizo (muy humano ) es ponerse de el lado que le parecio mas afin a el .
si en una conversacion o en una noticia escuchamos que atacaron a un gordo y nosotros nos consideramos gordos, sentiremso afinidad.
si vemos una noticia de que un señor de piel negra ataco a uno de piel blanca, pues segun como seamos de color tenderemos a apoyar (sin conocer) a el que es afin nuestro.

2 -- pero .........
me quede pensando .
un cliente puede llamar  A CUALQUIERA , si, supongamos que se le rompio el TV, pues llama a cualquiera que repare.
no tiene por que pretender obligar a que vaya uno .
hace rato escucho o siento como que un servicie tiene cierta "obligación" .
como si fuésemos esclavos  en fila esperando que un amo quiera comprarnos.
y no es asi.
si un service No tomo una seña por un trabajo , pues no tiene por que hacerlo.
y si no quiere ir a un trabajo no tiene por que ir, o sentirse obligado.

es logico y claro que quienes tenemos años en el tema sabemos manejarlo, pero a veces me pasa un vientito que me deja ese olor a que estas cosas pasan, y que hay cierta idea de parte de algunas personas .
una idea que no le veo ninguna lógica.

claro que a muchas cosas de el comportamiento humano no les veo logica.
pero bueno, es para tenerlo en cuenta , como son las cosas y no dejarse manejar.
un trabajo es acordado por AMBAS PARTES , y basta que una parte no quiera, para  que con respeto se abandone la idea de hacer el trabajo.
de igual modo que un cliente puede (y lo hace ) rechazar nuestro presupuesto o elegir no llamarnos a nosotros , pues tambien tenemos el derecho de nosotros no querer trabajar para cierta gente, por el motivo que sea.
que nos queda lejos, 
de trasmano
que no me gusta su cara o su olor .
o sus gestos o sus modos.
o mi alarma interna me dice "cuidado este no pagara!!!" 

al final , es el service el que tiene que movilizarse, ir a una casa desconocida , a ver a gente que no sabe que tipo de locura tiene y solucionarle un problema que ni sabe cual es antes de entrar (pero hay que solucionarlo) y encima , cobrar un monto que deje feliz a el cliente .....
que falta ???? 

hay gente retorcida, que quizas lea que si yo digo :
"no quiero ir a donde un cliente por que no me agrada "
pùes diran :  DISCRIMINACION  !!!!!!!!!!!

como que yo entonces no puedo decirle que el me discrimina si no acepta mi presupuesto aunque sea caro (sinverguenza , me discrimina por que es caro ) , eso es discriminacion.

hace rato que veo que la gente acomoda las cosas segun su conveniencia, y te salen con cualquier verdura con tal de salirse con la suya, pues, como dije antes: cuando uno esta canchero sabe como rechazar al cosa, por desgracia para ello hay que reponder con alguna mentirita apaciguadora.........al fin y al cabo eso de decir la verdad y ser sinceros ya ha pasado de moda hace rato .


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 29, 2012)

fer .... debes ser bueno en lo tuyo o la relación precio beneficio es buena, por eso devén ser insistentes...
yo me dedico a la climatizacion y una ves a un cliente le tuve que cambiar un videt y un inodoro  por que el tipo insistía que no iva a meter otra persona en la casa ???? y que sabia que yo iva a hacer un trabajo a conciencia... hay clientes que son medios abusivos obsesivos y sabes como se soluciona con $$$$ todoooo tiene un precio,,, hasta el soportar a estos clientes ++++$$$$$


----------



## fernandob (Dic 29, 2012)

tenes razon en eso.
pero yo NO hago eso, solo mi trabajo, aunque sepa, por que se que todo tiene sus vueltas, si yo en casa arreglo mi canilla no se lo hago a otro, por que yo tardo mas y si tengo alguna complicacion , en casa lo dejo pendiente, pero en donde un cliente ya pierdo tiempo y todo .
ademas , no me arriesgo :
soy bueno en lo mio: eso ofrezco .
lo demas es solo para casa, aunque insistan va un no rotundo.

vas a ver el dia que te salga mal una , que por desenroscar una canilla se te parta la rosca de adentro y tenga que venir un plomero .
o que por querer cambiar al correa de una cortina se parta algo de el rodillo de arriba .........y te ves laburando como loco  DE ESO / CON ESO .....

a mi me paso, y te aconsejo que si ya tenes buen trabajo de lo tuyo no aceptes esos favores /trabajos o como sea.
no vale la pena.

un abrazo



PD: ademas, la gente es como es:
primero quieren que vayas VOS Y SOLO VOS.....que pagan lo que sea.
luego, cuando ya todo termino , pues diran o pensaran que sos un abusivo, que el portero de la vuelta lo hacia por mucho menos y eso DEGRADA EL COMO TE VEN.
vos en tu especialidad cobras lo que quieras, nadie te lo puede cuestionar.
pero en esas cositas........
inodoro.,
canillas
apliques
cortinas

la otra vez hablaba con un encargado que me decia que hacia trabajos pero no ganaba mucho y le decia yo que la culpa es de ellos, de sus colegas lso encargados.
por que la mayoria son poco profesionales:
a la hora de cobrar le dicen a el cliente (muchas veces que vive en su edificio )  , 
"y , no se ..... deme lo que le parezca"
son bobos, no se valoran.
y asi degradan .

pasa en muchas cosas......y la ggente ya esta bastante revuelta hoy dia.... bastante.

sabes que veo mucho:
que la gente es rapida en argumentar lo que le conviene, o por decirlo de otra manera poner la excusa que le conviene.
el otro dia hablando con alguien que quiero y mucho le decia:
cuanto es lo minimo que te ha cobrado por venir a hacer algo un tecnico, sea plomero , albañil, o lo que sea.
y me dice 120$ 

bueno, le digo , imaginate que viene un encargado de el edificio de enfrente, a arreglarte una canilla que pierde, ¿ cuanto le das ? 
le dara 30 o 50 $ con suerte.
hay gente que ni eso.

y  '?? 
no lo entienden.

y la culpa empieza por el que va a hacer el trabajo y no pacta antes el precio , tambien por que es poco profesional.
y ente la marabunta de gente  estamos NOSOTROS los profesionales.
dificl.

de nuevo un saludo y felz año


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 30, 2012)

primero gracias y feliz año nuevo para vos y tus seres queridos..!
y si la gente es abusiva, y también uno tiene que tener claro cuanto cuesta tu tiempo y a que te dedicas, yo realizaba mantenimiento integral y al pasar el tiempo solo me reduje a la climatizacion  un poco por esto que comentas por que yo trato de hacer un poco la regulacion con $$ pero el cliente como vos decis llama al encargado y uno queda desubicado como caballo en el techo..! 
y despues tenemos el otro extremo el 24 5 de la tarde me llama un cliente si le alquilaba una herramienta para hacer un trabajo el..!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Estaba leyendo un post de un Aiwa golpeado y me acordé de ésta anécdota , hace como 10 años un amigo había comprado un equipito de música con CD y le saltaba mientras reproducía.

Me comenta y le digo que mejor no se lo abro ya que estaba en garantía , que lo llevara !

Lo lleva a la garantía , se lo devuelven 15 días después , igual , a los saltos. Me lo trae de nuevo y me comenta que les dijo de su disconformidad y ellos le afirmaron que mejor no se podía reparar , que ese modelo funcionaba así . . . a los saltos . . .

Miro el equipo de frente y con la palma de la mano le pego un golpe bien seco de costado (pero que no deja marcas ) , el CD dejó de funcionar .

Ahora llevalo a la garantía de nuevo  , de nuevo se lo tuvieron 15 días y le dieron otro modelo mas nuevo ya que ese "no tenía reparación" 

Y asunto solucionado .

Acordemos que si ese era el service oficial , mejor llevarselo a un médico brujo  ¿no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2012)

el problema ese de los saltos ,tiene tres soluciones ,,
1 --no subir mucho el volumen 
2 --no poner los parlantes y el equipo en la misma mesa
3 --reforzar la fuente.porque trae el transformador medio justo

PD:
no sera ese el equipo que cuando funciona el cd y le acercas la palma de la mano encima de la bandeja del cd el cd falla,porque no tiene buen blindaje y esta mal diceñado????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Era de los viejos esos analógicos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2012)

si ya ,el del láser de aluminio


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2012)

Les traigo una anécdota recien sacada del hormo...

Un señor llegó con una laptop Toshiba nuevecita con windows 8 y quería ponenrle windows 7 (Es algo tipico, pero fastidioso por las cosas que hay que cambiar en el bios, descargar drivers,etc, etc, etc). El caso es que el señor la necesitaba urgente porque recibiría el año nuevo en otro estado. Yo que conozco el taller y se que el internet es el más lento del planeta, no hubiese aceptado el trabajo, pero no se que se fumó mi jefe que si lo acptó mientras yo no estaba y se lo dió a la chica nueva que no tiene nada de experiencia y solo porque el tipo le ofreció pagar más (hizo que a mi jefe se le saliera lo arabe). Ayer debían entregar la laptop y no encontraban los drivers, el señor estaba fúrico porque el debía irse y todos andaban locos intentando hacer milagros... Llegué hoy y mi jefe quizo regañarme por lo ocurrido en mi día libre y por su irresponsabilidad y no me quedo otra que recordarle que por su avaricia fue que pasó todo lo que pasó. Ahora anda fúrico por la tienda intentando desquitarse con alguien....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2012)

electromecanico dijo:


> el 24 5 de la tarde me llama un cliente si le alquilaba una herramienta para hacer un trabajo el..!!



un vivo barbaro!! yo si se la alquilaba, al valor del trabajo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 30, 2012)

es que la gente  ES ASI , y porr desgracia veo que aca en mi pais cada vez mas.

segun mi entender lo triste es que la gente esta ya cansada, no ve otra salida,  EN EL EJEMPLO  cotidiano ven desde hace años que el que asi es gana, y que lso que estan en el poder son asi.........entonces .......¿ que otra queda?? 

yo, el otro dia vi una noticia:
esto:






un balcon se cayo......pero vean a que voy:
en la noticia varios tipos, calculo que ingenieros o arquitectos decian que se debio a falta de mantenimiento , y dale con falta de mantenimiento .....

y me daba bronca, por que se como es la cosa, cualquiera lo sabe:
miras el frente de la pared donde estaba el balcon y esta al ras......
no hay hierros...
deberian salir de el frente de la fachada, como continuacion de la loza buenos hierros que son el esqueleto de el balcon.........pero nada.
el balcon estaba "pegado" con material, (solo faltaba pegarlo con moco ) .
y duro años.....
hasta que se cayo .

ves ladrillos y mas ladrillos ...........nada mas .

pero .A LO QUE VOY :
esos idiotas irresponsables que dicen "falta mantenimiento " saben por que lo dicen ??? 
por que uqieren que salga una reglamentacion que diga que los ingenieros y arquitectos deben revisar anualmente lso balcones y fachadas  y bla bla.
no hay mejor trabajo !!!!!!
nada de estar en obra , nada de ensuciarse, ni meses trabajando .
NO .
vas a mirar un rato y por firmar o dar un ok cobras una ponchada de dinero.
a los electricistas tambien les encanta eso : 
obligacion de todos de medicion de puesta a tierra , con papelito firmadito  (900 $ ) 
que lindo !!!
no tener que trabajar mas !!
nada mas que andar paseando con un cuaderno, ropa linda de estacion y como salio una norma que dice que solo vos y los que tienen tu titulo pueden verificar tal cosa , pues se cobra fortuna.

PERO MIENTEN .
esos balcones se cayeron por que estaban horriblemente mal hechos desde el vamos.
quienes deberian haber controlado EN LA OBRA  no lo hicieron .



voy a que , hoy dia mucha gente asesora pensando en "que me conviene decir".
mucha gente actua y vive pensando en "que me conviene decir" .
y no en "que es lo correcto " .





zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> un vivo barbaro!! yo si se la alquilaba, al valor del trabajo



yo le digo:
sabias que las herramientas de trabajo no se prestan ?? no se alquilan ?? 
son como una esposa, una hermana, una hija.

asi que decime a cuanto me alquilas a tu esposa, o hija (yo miro y luego elijo)  y a ese precio te alquilo la herramienta.
o mas bien hacemos canje, asi no nso ensuciamos las manos con dinero. 

a ver si entiende.


por que te dire algo MAS QUE SEGURO, SEGURISIMO :
suponete que es un taladro, y vos que sabes lo CUIDAS , y si ves que no va el agujero, por que hay algo , sera la mecha, o sera la pared, pero NO VA , pues paras, no sos bruto, tonto , porfiado.
pero el cliente dira:
la re- mil $%$&%  &%  yo pague por esto , asi que el agujero se hara !!! 
aunque este trabajando mal el .
pero seguira.
aunque se caliente la maquina (total , no es de el ) , ( total, ya pago ......."tiene derecho " (como odio esa frase ))) .

la dañara.........y encima te dira el muy imbe $%&%  que ya estaba mal , que no funcionaba bien , que ..........


facil de evitar.....con reglas.
como dije:
las herramientas no se prestan.
trabajo de lo mio, no acepto otras csoas.
elijo a quien le trabajo, si se me prenden las alarmas NO voy .

las reglas son sagradas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> yo le digo:
> sabias que las herramientas de trabajo no se prestan ?? no se alquilan ??
> son como una esposa, una hermana, una hija.
> 
> ...




claro fer, pero sabes por que dije eso?, por que si le decis asi el tipo no va a querer lola. mira si por inflarse el pecho que hizo tal cosa va a pagar lo que le cobra alguien que si sabe que hace, por le costo de la herramienta.

el tipo quiere ahorrarse la guita de la mano de obra del que sabe(haya estudiado o no) a toda costa. obviamente no quiere comprar la herramienta por que sabe que no la va volver a usar.

yo me pongo como ejemplo con las herramientas. en vez de llevar el auto al mecanico de a poco me fui haciendo un juego de herramientas muy variado. gaste un monton de plata al principio, mas de lo que me cobraba el mismo mecanico, pero ahora tengo un buen juego de herramientas y arreglo todo yo en casa


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2013)

hoy me ocurrio algo curioso que no es presisamente de mi profecion pero si es de una profecion, me hablaron para reparar un desperfecto en la bomba de agua de una escuela secundaria, llegue justo al termino del horario escolar, hora apropiada para trabajar sin ser molestado, la escuela estaba algo retirada asi que decidi llevar un libro para hacer mas llevadero el transporte, solo que no considere el tipo de lectura y a donde me dirijia, despues de averiguar el problema esperaba al director leyendo, cuando me vio su primer comentario fue: "crees que ese libro sea lo mas prudente de leer en una secundaria?" y despues de pensarlo un par de segundos (aunque realmente no tiene nada de malo) realmente no creo que lolita de Nabokov sea lo mas apropiado por parte de un adulto en una secundaria, obviamente el director no lo dijo como reproche ni regaño, mas bien como sircunstancia curiosa y ademas la escuela se encontraba vacia....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 26, 2013)

hoy por hoy los pibes no leen nada, asi que no creo que sepan de que se trata lolita


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 26, 2013)

mas bien es una cuestion "linguistica" y en todo caso (exagerando) el asunto esta en la salud mental (o mas bien moral) del adulto que lo lee en esa institucion




(me molesta que digan que la gente no lee, siento que estan diciendo "ya que" y no hacen nada por cambiar la situacion, pero eso solo es problema mental mio)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 26, 2013)

de acuerdo, es cierto que los pibes no leen, pero un tipo que lee y no sabe guiar la lectura no sé si es aun peor que aquel que NO lee


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 26, 2013)

la unica forma que encontre de hacer que mi ahijado lea(es el pibe mas cerca qeu tengo) es obligandolo, ya sea apagando de prepo la play o la compu, sentandonos a leer los cuentos de los libros del cole. libros que son caros y en el cole mismo no se los hacen leer, pero si los obligan a comprar.

me acuerdo que en la secundaria, en literatura, habia que leer un libro de novela por trimestre, si querias leias los 3 el ultimo trimestre. la idea era comentar el broli con el profe, a ver que habias entendido. 13 en el primer trimestre emboque.

hoy el profe que esta ya no lo hace eso, una lastima.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> realmente no creo que lolita de Nabokov sea lo mas apropiado por parte de un adulto en una secundaria, obviamente el director no lo dijo como reproche ni regaño, mas bien como sircunstancia curiosa y ademas la escuela se encontraba vacia....



no señor, me doy cuenta que mucho mas interesante es VER LA PELICULA ( con Jeremy Irons  como el pobre infeliz que fue hipnotizado por la niña y vago por las nubes mezcalndo sentimientos de felicidad y temor a ser atrapado  )  , pero no tenia a mano la notbook  para traer, ademas, que cuando miro la pelicula el pantalon me queda muy apretado .





SSTC dijo:


> de acuerdo, es cierto que los pibes no leen, pero un tipo que lee y no sabe guiar la lectura no sé si es aun peor que aquel que NO lee



el otro dia pensaba en eso , y se da una situacion un poco rara:
por un lado si leen , pero en al compu, y en el celular.
dejemos el celular que escriben de cualquier modo  .
pero en la compu, hay muchisimo texto.
y sin embargo escriben como la mona, no entiendo eso .
sera que hay cosas que no es solo "mirar" sino que debe haber algo de disciplina para forzar la perfeccion ??????


----------



## mcrven (Ene 26, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> mas bien es una cuestion *"linguistica"* y en todo caso (exagerando)



Bueno... Aún cuando el tema está dedicado a las anécdotas y no a la LING*ÜÍ*STICA, ni mucho menos a la ortografía, les voy a relatar un suceso que, para un amigo, fue una anécdota en su momento (relacionado, por supuesto a la ortografía):

A este amigo le encargaron, hace algún tiempo atrás, pintar el banner o letrero con el nombre de un comercio en CAGUA, una población cercana a Caracas.
El letrero debía mostrar "LA CAGÜEÑA".
Comenzó el hombre a trazar y, sin haber podido terminar, al final de la tarde, llamó al propietario para que notara los avances de la obra que, por la hora debía de dejarse inconclusa hasta el siguiente día.

Esto fue lo que el hombre vió:  *"LA CAGUE*

Cuidado con los detalles pués...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2013)

le faltaron dos letras


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 27, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> el otro dia pensaba en eso , y se da una situacion un poco rara:
> por un lado si leen , pero en al compu, y en el celular.
> dejemos el celular que escriben de cualquier modo  .
> pero en la compu, hay muchisimo texto.
> ...




NO hablo de eso, hablo del peligro de leer libros que no estas preparado para leer. La literatura no es para todos, al no saber interpretar un texto se puede mal acabar entendido que el mensaje del libro no te llevo a buen puerto....

cuando leí el libro del "anarquista"  y la verdad el tipo que lo escribió tenia muchas ganas de crear un método desde un principio falso sabia que era mentira, pero termina creyendo su propio chamullo 

mismo libros como: mi lucha, el libro rojo de praga, la biblia mismo borges no son libro para cualquier lector y si un director de escuela lee lolita tiene que tener una buena respuesta para semejante comportamiento es como encontrar un judío leyendo el tora en una iglesia católica espero tengo una buena explicacion


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> y si un director de escuela lee lolita tiene que tener una buena respuesta para semejante comportamiento es como encontrar un judío leyendo el tora en una iglesia católica espero tengo una buena explicacion



1 -- una cosa es que lo lea. y otra cosa es que luego no pueda ponerse de pie sin pasar verguenza 

2 --- una vez un colega me dijo respecto de un tema similar:
hay 2 tipos de personas (en general, por que siempre hay excepciones)  los que te son sinceros y te dicen las cosas como son  y los que no lo hacen .

leer lolita , es eso , leer una historia, ademas de poder leer la redaccion, la historia, la trama, uno puede sumergirse un poco en la historia.
¿ indecente ?? ¿ tener que dar explicaciones ??? 
por que se me canta , por que quiero saber que trae, que lo empuja, a que puede lllevar.
eso si quiero ser formal.
sino: ..........me encantaria !!!!!!!!!  ojala me pasase.
y el que te dice que no , pues solo te miente.

asi que las opciones creo en mas de el 9x % de la gente es encontrarte con 2 respuestas y no son las que te dicen si uno quisiera tener una historia con lolita, te dicen si el que tenes en frente es sincero con vos o no .

asi de simple.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 27, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- una cosa es que lo lea. y otra cosa es que luego no pueda ponerse de pie sin pasar verguenza



jajaja esa estuvo buena

SI entiendo lo de dar explicaciones pero no me refería a es, nadie tiene que rendir le cuantas a nadie de que hace o que no hace, el punto es que SI lo que estas haciendo implica que vas a terminar en algo peligroso porque dos lineas de un libro te cambian la forma de pensar. pues si esta para preguntar 

te digo porque conozco cada nabo que lee un libro y al otro día es un guía espiritual


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2013)

SSTC dijo:


> jajaja esa estuvo buena
> 
> el punto es que SI lo que estas haciendo implica que vas a terminar en algo peligroso porque dos lineas de un libro te cambian la forma de pensar. pues si esta para preguntar (



entonces te diria que TODOS  los que trabajan en escuelas con jovencitas deberian leerlo y ver la pelicula, por que mejor saber  de antemano si vas a cambiar o pensar distinto.

unos gestos de una mocosa,, una sonrisa , un juego en el recreo, ver a justo tal mocosa en gimnasia........ ........te aseguro te mueven mas la estanteria que esa pelicula si sos sensible  a estas cosas.




SSTC dijo:


> j
> te digo porque conozco cada nabo que lee un libro y al otro día es un guía espiritual


eso es otra cosa, y si , calculo que debe haber unos cuantos, nabos y "vivillos" .


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 27, 2013)

y vivillos.... me encanto como terminaste esa frace fer, francamente no hay que inculcar lectura, eso vendra solo, a las personas y sobretodo a los adolecentes les gustan las historias, lo que debemos hacer es probocarles la curiosidad por esas historias, y por lo demas pues es simple, hay que inculcar el cuestionarlo todo y buscar las razones de nuestros pensamientos, lo demas sale sobrando


----------



## mcrven (Ene 27, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> Bueno... Aún cuando el tema está dedicado a las anécdotas y no a la LING*ÜÍ*STICA, ni mucho menos a la ortografía, les voy a relatar un suceso que, para un amigo, fue una anécdota en su momento (relacionado, por supuesto a la ortografía):
> 
> A este amigo le encargaron, hace algún tiempo atrás, pintar el banner o letrero con el nombre de un comercio en CAGUA, una población cercana a Caracas.
> El letrero debía mostrar "LA CAGÜEÑA".
> ...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



el-rey-julien dijo:


> le faltaron dos letras



No señor Lemur... también faltó la dieresis.


----------



## Daniele (Ene 29, 2013)

Desde chico me atrapó la lectura, leía (y leo) todo lo que caía en mis manos. Me pasó que estando en la escuela secundaria (5º año del industrial) en una clase de electrónica que estaba muy aburrida (siiiiiiiiiiiii electrónica) en lugar de darle bola al profesor me puse a leer un libro (una novela) que se llamaba Afrodita, cuya tapa era una muy sugestiva Venus de Milo y trataba sobre algunos amores y desamores de los dioses de la mitología griega. Obviamente el profesor me encontró leyendo y armó un escándalo tremendo, que era un irresponsable, que no merecía la inversión que estado estaba haciendo en mi persona, que porqué no me retiraba de la escuela y le dejaba el lugar a otro, que a mi me tomaría un examen especial muy distinto al de mis compañeros, que no tenía respeto por mis semejantes, etc, etc. Me sacó el libro, (que me devolvió una semana después) llamó a los preceptores e intentó ponerme amonestaciones (me salvaron mis muy buenas notas). 15 días después me tomó un examen que creo que ni el mismo podía resolver y me mandó a examen en Diciembre, donde me reventó y recién en Marzo del año siguiente pude aprobar la materia (creo que porque él no estaba en la mesa examinadora).

Está claro que no era ni el lugar ni el momento para ponerme a leer, pero la escuela debe ser un lugar para educar y formar. A lo mejor hubiera bastado con sacarme el libro y sermonearme diciendomé que la clase de electrónica era para electrónica y no para dioses griegos y que si quería leer tenía que buscar otro lugar y otro momento. Pienso que si el libro hubiera sido de electrónica no habría pasado nada.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 29, 2013)

*Daniele*, justamente estaba pensado en lo que reflexionabas al final, esta bien lo que hiciste estuvo mal, pero con una amonestación y un no lo hagas mas o llamada a tus padres como mucho bastaba, lo que hizo se llama berrinche de profesor con síntoma de nolapusenunca 

esa semana lo habrá leído él ???


----------



## djwash (Ene 29, 2013)

Lo que hizo tu profesor tiene mucho que ver con tu firma...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2013)

Daniele dijo:


> Está claro que no era ni el lugar ni el momento para ponerme a leer, pero la escuela debe ser un lugar para educar y formar. A lo mejor hubiera bastado con



lo que es CLARISIMO  es que la escuela NO ES para:
1 -- rencillas u odios personales.
2 -- encabronadas de un profesor, y /o abuso de autoridad
3 --- como cualquier materia es para EDUCAR en buena parte se educa con el ejemplo, asi que esa persecuta que te hizo es mas bien de cabronazo y no tiene nada de buena conducta (la de el profesor) .

en fin, yo una vez pase una .
y no da para hacerla larga.

pero ese profesor actuo como para un 1 en la frente a cuchillo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2013)

Trabajé unos años en el gremio Docente , era AYTP de Laboratorio de Física , eso me permitió aprender el otro lado de los Docentes , además de todo son humanos , con todos los defectos y virtudes.

Así que un pibe que se la pasó molestando (la palabra era otra ) todo el año , en Diciembre no la aprobaba ni a ganchos *por mas que hubiera estudiado* , lo "bochaban" hasta Marzo ¡ Pa que aprenda  !

Eso de leer Afrodita en clase de Electrónica fue una clara provocación , hacete cargo  , y posiblemente no haya sido la única y el tipo te las venía sumando.

Con ésto no digo que lo del Profesor fuera correcto , pero si que es humano.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 4, 2013)

Yo tuve una parecida, y creo que realmente fue por un profesor irresoetuoso.
Resulta que era de taller (fuera del horario normal de teoría). Teniamos 3 materias de taller, Telecomunicaciones, Digitales y Electrónica.
Los profesores de cada materia, proponian que hagamos un proyecto a fin de año. El de digitales se puso de acuerdo con el de electrónica, así que era un solo proyecto para 2 materias, pero el proyecto de telecomunicaciones concistia en crear un informe donde heramos proovedores de soluciones de comunicación, teniamos que decirle donde pondriamos antenas, que frecuencias usariamos, costo de colocacion, metros de cables, equipos a conseguir, etc. Todo un análisis.

Resulta que yo era muy bueno en lo que era la parte de electronica (practicamente el unico que programaba PIC) entonces, como lo tenia bien cocinado, decidi meterle duro al proyecto, dejarlo casi OK y luego terminar el informe de telecomunicaciones.
La cosa que yo ya venia mal con el profesor, mientras que la mayoria de mis compañeros, se ponian a hablar de barcos y pezca con el profesor de telecomunicaciones, yo lo ignoraba y seguía con el diseño del PCB.
(Ya, para las ultimas clases, las horas de taller haciamos lo que queríamos, teniamos piedra libre para recorrer cualquier aula del taller y terminar los proyectos)
El profesor dedicó una clase entera a ayudarnos a diseñar el informe, y la aprobeché. Le armaba un pre proyecto y me lo rechazaba. Cada vez tenía más miedo de preguntarle. Le preparé como 3 informes y me rechazó los 3. ¿que es lo que quería? no me ayudaba realmente. El último que presenté me basé en el de un compañero que lo había aprobado. Yo me quedaba ¬_¬ ¿que le pasa?
Lo deje pasar y segui con el programa de mi PCB. (o sea, no le dedique mas tiempo)
A la semana, me lo cruzo al profesor y me dice "¿que haces con eso?(el PCB), ¿ya me entregaste el informe?" y le respondo muy inocente "no, quiero terminar el proyecto de digitales y luego termino el suyo" no se por que se enoja y me dice "pero se entrega la semana que viene" y yo me quedo O_O  "¿Que? ¿no era a fin de mes?" y me dice "ese el terminado, pero el pre-proyecto si no lo haces para la semana que viene desaprobas"...
Que raro, yo había entendido otra cosa.... pero bueno, puede ser que me haya equivocado....
La cosa que todos habian ya entregado y aprobado la materia, solo yo era el unico colgado. Le pedí el informe a uno que se saco 10, tome la base, y realicé mi informe agregando funciones y detalles, cosa de decir "esto tiene que aprobar"
Lo entrega, lo mira 5 minutos, y me desaprueba. Me dice "Te tenias que poner las pilas, no me sirve un resumen de una red VHF"
¿QUE????? yo lo quería matar!!!
Venite a Diciembre 

Ahí le tome un odio!!! que hise? el examen final era sobre unos apuntes de ingeniería en telecomunicaciones. Me los estudié de memoria. Me sabía la ecuacion de la densidad de electrónes por el efecto pelicular en un coaxial que ni el sabía.
Fui, le hise el examen, y no me dice NADA.... solamente me dice "firma aca".... ni hola, ni chau...

Todos en el curso lo querían al profesor, yo fui el unico que dijo "es mala gente". La verdad no entiendo, porque nunca lo proboqué, y cuando le pedí ayuda, me trataba de pelotudo... entonces, quiere que pregunte pero si preguntás sos un pelotudo.
Será que a mi no me gustaba pezcar...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2013)

que historia..............

anda a saber que tocaste , pero hay si cosas seguras:

1 -- el tipo ese actuo MAL 
2 -- uno puede aprender de eso, aprender que la gente es jodida, no es como los componentes electronicos (predecible) , y eso lo veras a lo largo de tu vida muchas veces.

lo terriblemente jodido es cuando estas "pegado " a esa persona.
en tu caso fue un año .
pero por ejemplo: que tu padre sea algo asi, o que tu esposa, o en el trabajo........ yo aprendi algo:
que cada persona tiene para con migo una distancia adecuada:
algunas personas esa distancia es de solo milimetros, y otras de Kilometros.


----------



## VICDEMOR (Feb 4, 2013)

Bueno esta es mi breve historia

Durante mucho tiempo trabaje en un taller dedicado a la reparacion de equipo electronico, en alguna ocacion llega un cliente con su equipo argumentando la falla y preguntando el costo de reparacion, una vez realizada la revision se le otorga el presupuesto, el cual no fue de su agrado argumentando lo siguiente (lease como un persona molesta y/o inconforme) "huummm no se porque me quieren cobrar tanto si mi aparato no esta tan dañado, si nomas por que yo no tengo *un rastreador de venitas infladas * si no yo lo arreglaba". 

Hasta la fecha no he podido comprame uno equipo tan eficiente, jajaja

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 5, 2013)

VICDEMOR dijo:


> si nomas por que yo no tengo *un rastreador de venitas infladas *si no yo lo arreglaba


Yo le hubiese ofrecido uno de estos:



y lo hubiese persuadido de que me enseñe a usarlo para reparaciones electrónicas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2013)

Yo le tomo la presión al tubo con eso , detrás del yugo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo le tomo la presión al tubo con eso , detrás del yugo




si esta alta le das un lotrial y si esta baja un poco de sal??


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 18, 2013)

Hace poco tiempo atras,digamos un mes y medio,habia recibido un trabajo de un conocido amigo mio...
Solo tenia que revisar la ficha blanda del socalo trasero de un parlante multimedia de esos a bateria...
La cuestion es que mientras me disponia a desarmar,fuí a traer una extensión de cable para trabajar mas comodo con el aparato,ya que necesitaba soldar algo,traje la extension equivovada y traje la dañada,yo por no fijarme y por confianzudo yo estaba descalzo,ya que mientras no esté en contacto con la corriente,no corro peligro,pero no me fijé que el cable tenía una parte pelada...
Entonces enchufé el cable,lo llevaba como una manguera,y antes de llegar a los ultimos 20 cm de cable,mi dedo pulgar derecho conoció a un nuevo amigo,30 amperes,ustedes lo conocen,pero solo paso sus hijos,amperitos desde 50 a 100 mA eso creo,bueeno la cosa es que durante 3 segundos aprox,los 3 mas largos de mi vida para memorizarme todo lo que sentí,pasó corriente suficiente para enviarme al otro pasto,pero gracias a dios el cable no medía mas de 3 mts y yo estaba a 2,50 aprox,del cual mi caida hizo que pudiera soltar el cable tiempo por asi decirlo,mi pulgar quedó con un hueco de 1mm2 por 1 de profundidad y no quedé inconsciente...
Lo anecdótico de este accidente es que volviendo del hospital 2 horas despues de lo sucedido,caminando porque estaba algo aturdido,encontré un buscapolos en la calle y funcionaba,que casualidad no?,tambien que todo el dia siguiente las noticias de la radio no paraban de reportar casos de muertes por electrocución,otra casualidad no?cosa que te baja la autoestima y lo que nose es si el universo me odia o que...
Ese fue mi anecdótica historia de las tantas que tengo a pesar de todo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2013)

como que vas a pensarlo dos veces antes de meter el dedo  EXELSIOR,

     contá mas anécdotas ¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

PD :3

Instalate un disyuntor aunque sea chino


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> PD :3
> 
> Instalate un disyuntor aunque sea chino


ajajajaajajajjaajajjaajjajajjajajajajajajaj,para tu sorpresa,apenas tiene una termica antigua la muy ordinaria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

En casa tengo un disyuntor Siemens hecho en Alemania , ando descalzo tranquilo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2013)

y si falla ? ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 18, 2013)

Si falla!... disyuntor y dosme nuevos!!! aunque la 2da. reposicion debe ser mas dificil de conseguir.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

El Dosme es irremplazable para si mismo , no para el resto del mundo


----------



## EXELSIOR (Feb 18, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si falla!... disyuntor y dosme nuevos!!! aunque la 2da. reposicion debe ser mas dificil de conseguir.



jajajajajaajjaja tené cuidado que existen piratas y un dosme pirateado es mas que suficiente como para tener reemplazo de todos sin preocupacion alguna...





DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Dosme es irremplazable para si mismo , no para el resto del mundo



jejeje estas seguro?...
Entonces sos como una valvula A4,la unica reposicion es la A6 pero la A6 no tiene retro reposicion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

estem . . . .


----------



## dearlana (Mar 27, 2013)

Una vez estuve trabajando en una agencia de coches en la que el dueño era muy bromista. Siempre estaba de buen humor.

Se consiguió una hoja de una revista pornógráfica donde se veían como unos 20 hombres con los penes al aire.

Allá que le parecía, cuando llegaba algún cliente conocido preguntando por bujías para el coche...me decía:

A ver dearlana...sácale el "catálogo" de las bujías.


----------



## Brod (Mar 28, 2013)

Mi anécdota de electrocución fue con una fuente, estaba probando una bomba de 12v con un trafo de 2A colocado en una caja de metal,(una mala receta) De esos que se compran para probar cosillas como auto estéreos y esas cosas, (en ese tiempo solo tenía esa fuente) la coloque los tubos a la bomba y la conecte al trafo, abubo perfectamente sin perder por ningún lado, luego se me ocurre apagar el trafo, la patada que me pego, no sé si mas que un boyero , de yapa my vieja estaba mirando, me hice el disimulado y no dije nada ja ja. (En esa época no entendía nada de electricidad) 

Otra anécdota graciosa fue cuando iba por un camino de tierra, a lo lejos divise unas plaqueta viejas y unos pedazos de radios, Llegue haciéndome el disimulado Mire para todos lados por si veía alguien, no va que la rueda se me entierra en la arena y me caigo de costado, ja ja me levanto como avión, pongo las plaquetas en el canasto de la bici (todo en cámara rápida) , me doy vuelta, por esas cosa de la vida pasan un montón de gente mirándome con cara de “Miren este chatarrero:loco: loco” ja ja.


----------



## NarXEh (Mar 28, 2013)

Buenas!

Creo que se deberia hacer un ranking... alguna de sus anecdotas son muy graciosas 

saludos!


----------



## dearlana (Mar 28, 2013)

La misma agencia de coches en la que yo iba a despachar combustible y vender repuestos cuando era pequeño.

Una vez nos dieron un montón de letreritos adhesivos blancos para que se los diéramos a los clientes. Especie de cuadritos pequeños.

Se suponía que en esos letreritos, los clientes anotarían los cambios de aceite, los cambios de platinos, etc. y luego los pegarían en alguna parte del coche para recordar la fecha.

Pues bien:

El dueño de la agencia, tan bromista como siempre: Se dedicó a escribir con mayúsculas en los letreritos: "SE VENDE".

Luego...cuando entraba a la agencia a comprar, algún cliente conocido: Lo saludaba muy amablemente:

"Que tal fulanito...como estás...como te va..." y con disimulo le daba una palmadita por detrás, en la cintura.

...Al final...el cliente salía de la agencia hacia el pueblo con un letrerito por encima del trasero que decía : SE VENDE.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 3, 2013)

Misma agencia, mismo dueño bromista y nueva anécdota.

Una vez vino un tío supermajadero a comprar agua destilada para la batería. Después de haberle dicho que no nos quedaba.

Estaba tan pesado que al final...fuimos para adentro y le llenamos una botella usada que había por allí, con agua de la llave.

Se fue tan contento.

(No se la cobramos. Ni se la llenamos hasta arriba. Le dijimos que era una "botella que quedaba...estrenada" ).


----------



## Brod (Abr 4, 2013)

Ja ja debe haber sido un show haber trabajado en esa agencia je je.


----------



## jorger (Abr 8, 2013)

Brod dijo:


> ..Otra anécdota graciosa fue cuando iba por un camino de tierra, a lo lejos divise unas plaqueta viejas y unos pedazos de radios, Llegue haciéndome el disimulado Mire para todos lados por si veía alguien, no va que la rueda se me entierra en la arena y me caigo de costado, ja ja me levanto como avión, pongo las plaquetas en el canasto de la bici (todo en cámara rápida) , me doy vuelta, por esas cosa de la vida pasan un montón de gente mirándome con cara de “Miren este chatarrero:loco: loco” ja ja.



Que recuerdos me trae eso jejeje. A mi nunca me pillaban, antes de ponerme a buscar y coger cosas paseaba con la bici rodeando la zona fijándome que no hubiera nadie, y después ya iba al ataque .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2013)

Brod dijo:


> Mi anécdota de electrocución fue con una fuente, estaba probando una bomba de 12v con un trafo de 2A colocado en una caja de metal,(una mala receta) De esos que se compran para probar cosillas como auto estéreos y esas cosas, (en ese tiempo solo tenía esa fuente) la coloque los tubos a la bomba y la conecte al trafo, abubo perfectamente sin perder por ningún lado, luego se me ocurre apagar el trafo, la patada que me pego, no sé si mas que un boyero , de yapa my vieja estaba mirando, me hice el disimulado y no dije nada ja ja. (En esa época no entendía nada de electricidad)
> 
> Otra anécdota graciosa fue cuando iba por un camino de tierra, a lo lejos divise unas plaqueta viejas y unos pedazos de radios, Llegue haciéndome el disimulado Mire para todos lados por si veía alguien, no va que la rueda se me entierra en la arena y me caigo de costado, ja ja me levanto como avión, pongo las plaquetas en el canasto de la bici (todo en cámara rápida) , me doy vuelta, por esas cosa de la vida pasan un montón de gente mirándome con cara de “Miren este chatarrero:loco: loco” ja ja.






 es la pura realidad un saludo y muy buena anécdota


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2013)

jorger dijo:


> Que recuerdos me trae eso jejeje. A mi nunca me pillaban, antes de ponerme a buscar y coger cosas paseaba con la bici rodeando la zona fijándome que no hubiera nadie, y después ya iba al ataque .


tactica de tiburon depredador .


----------



## Brod (Abr 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias , voy a adoptar la “táctica del tiburón”  un saludo para todos.
Aquí les pongo la nueva forma de proceder ante un montón de cosillas electrónicas suculentas,


----------



## jmth (Abr 14, 2013)

Yo soy muy nuevo en el tema pero ya tengo un par de cosas que contar.

Resulta que como acabo de entrar en la universidad y tal la gente mayor de mi pueblo pregunta mucho qué estoy haciendo, y un día me preguntaron y respondí, ingeniería electrónica, a lo que me contestó: "vaya, vas a ser el nuevo "X" del pueblo!"

El "X" era la vieja tienda de electrodomésticos que había aquí, sobre todo cabe destacar que calidad 0, por lo que me dio muchísima risa D

Otro tema fue una vez, yo tan inocente con 15 añitos, buscaba un potenciometro para una cosa que teníamos que hacer en clase con motores, y tenía entendido que podía regular la velocidad, y me fui a las tiendas de electrodomésticos, electricidad y demás preguntando, y nadie tenía ni idea! ¿qué clase de formación tiene esa gente?


----------



## Brod (Abr 15, 2013)

Ja ja en serio, que clase de formación tienen. Otra anécdota tonta mía fue con un encendedor de gas a pilas, como siempre yo metiendo mano, a mi vieja le regalaron un aparatito de esos, se rompió después de unos días de uso, y yo, como siempre, a descubrir cómo funcionaba, me puse a destriparlo, le acomode el interruptor y empezó a andar sin problemas, funcionaba con un oscilador y una bobinita núcleo de aire, en mi tonta ignorancia se me ocurre “1pila=chispa de 6mm” “2pilas=algo loco pasaría” en efecto paso, no sé como toque el negativo de la pila y una parte de donde salía la chispa, La patada que me pego todavía me acuerdo a casi una década.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 16, 2013)

encontre que no soy el unico que *hace bitácora de taller con hoja y papel* como en la vieja escuela


----------



## Brod (Abr 17, 2013)

ja ja es lo mejor nunca te olvidas de nada, y si tienes que hacer una cuenta rápido la haces ahí


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 17, 2013)

ja yo aun escribo todo no solo lo del taller y lo llevo en una libretita similar que todos me conocen y que incluso han intentado robarme...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 18, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ja yo aun escribo todo no solo lo del taller y lo llevo en una libretita similar que todos me conocen y que incluso han intentado robarme...



es como la biblia del tecnico para el bolsillo del caballero y la cartera de la dama ???


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 18, 2013)

pues veras, no solo trabajo electronica, tengo en esa libreta apuntes de todo lo que hago incluso mis analisis y estudios de msica sonido, relojeria pigmentos y demas, algunos texto tambien, y definitivamente e arruinaria mi vida diaria si la pierdo, es la tercera libreta que uso y pronto habra que cambiarla por una nueva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2013)

http://elblogdelabibliotecaria.blogspot.com.ar/2009/11/la-biblioteca-de-alejandria.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 19, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues veras, no solo trabajo electronica, tengo en esa libreta apuntes de todo lo que hago incluso mis analisis y estudios de msica sonido, relojeria pigmentos y demas, algunos texto tambien, y definitivamente e arruinaria mi vida diaria si la pierdo, es la tercera libreta que uso y pronto habra que cambiarla por una nueva



SI SI entiendo lo mas importante del dia va a parar ahi, la mini biblia del coyote


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 19, 2013)

no es mi diario tampoco, es mi agenda, lo proyectos y avances de estos quedan en la libreta, lo mas importante del dia solo queda entre las paredes de otra habitacion...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 20, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> no es mi diario tampoco, es mi agenda, lo proyectos y avances de estos quedan en la libreta, lo mas importante del dia solo queda entre las paredes de otra habitacion...



o sea en el baño


----------



## el_patriarca (May 16, 2013)

hola, bueno, aprovecho que estoy aquí para contarles una muy reciente que estoy seguro les ha pasado o les pasará:

me compré un enchufe de esos que traen un interruptor, para "encender y apagar" el enchufe de la red en lugar de conectar y desconectar el cable de la fuente a cada rato. después de cablearlo y probarlo, lo conecté a la pared, conecté la fuente y funcionó tan solo una vez. después el botón del interruptor no cambiaba de posición,  parecía atascado.

primero me vino una frustración, ya que pensé que no debí comprar un bicho tan barato. luego me puse a revisar y encontré un tornillo tras el interruptor. lo abrí con un destornillador. saque el botón del interruptor y tuve acceso al mecanismo. era un resorte y una plaquita de contacto, ambos metálicos. noté que la plaquita se había soldado a uno de los contactos que va a la red debido a un arco y por eso se había atascado y ya no cambiaba de posición. entonces tomé un cuchillo y separé la plaquita y la raspé. también raspé el contacto que va a la red y los volví a colocar en su sitio. probé de nuevo y se solucionó el problema. volví a colocar el tornillo en su lugar con el destornillador y conecté la fuente...

entonces, HORRORRR!!! en ese momento me percaté de que el cable del enchufe con interruptor que va a la pared seguía conectado! todo el tiempo estuve manejando un equipo "vivo"! encima le metí un cuchillo y lo raspé...

bueno, esta mañana el interruptor volvió a fallar, pero ya no lo repararé. voy a ir a la tienda a comprar otro de buena calidad, juas!


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2013)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues veras, no solo trabajo electronica, tengo en esa libreta apuntes de todo lo que hago incluso mis analisis y estudios de msica sonido, relojeria pigmentos y demas, algunos texto tambien, y definitivamente e arruinaria mi vida diaria si la pierdo, es la tercera libreta que uso y pronto habra que cambiarla por una nueva



agua y ajo si no tomas una desicion , aunque sea escanearla .


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2013)

Seguramente la carga de los capacitores es muy alta y se sueldan los contactos , y no le da tiempo al bimetálico a doblarse y saltar . . . cosas que pasan.

Me dicen que el caloventor (ventiladorcito + resistencia) anda mal porque le salta el botón del alargue-zapatilla  , pero que la estufa radiador de aceite anda bien 

 A ver , explicame mejor . . .  ?

Claro me dice , pongo el radiador de aceite solo y anda perfecto y cuando agrego el otro , zas , salta el botoncito , así que ese anda mal . 

A ver , probá el caloventor solo . . . Ah anda perfecto !  . . . y tener que explicar la suma de los consumos . . .


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2013)

y vos decile:
cuando estas con la patrona en la cama como va todo ??  BIEN 

y cuando estas con la vecina ???  .....

bueh........ahora imaginate que por error te encontras con  las 2 a la vez  ..........


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2013)

A mi siempre me explicaron que los electrodomesticos a la vecina hay que enchufarselos en su propia casa, jamas en la propia, asi se evita que se peleen con los artefactos de la patrona. Hay casos documentados de tecnicos que quedaron con el taladro malogrado para toda la vida por no seguir al pie de la letra estas instrucciones.

... y con respecto a la libretita... yo tambien he tenido varias, y las conservo a casi todas con seniales de batallas. No creo que alguien me las quiera afanar porque apenas si yo mismo entiendo lo que escribo.

Eso si, con el tiempo he aprendido que tener una simple listita de "cosas para hacer" de dos columnas: Descripcion, y una columna para marcar si lo hice o no, o algun comentario. Me ha salvado de muchisimos problemas y me da a veces imagen de alguien responsable que "se acuerda de lo que se le pide". Yo, segun dice mi hijo, no me acuerdo ni de lo que comi ayer, pero la santa libretita me salva.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . y tener que explicar la suma de los consumos . . .



pero como? si dice max 10 amperes??


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2013)

Una vez nos vino a buscar la Guardia Civil a casa a las dos de la mañana. Porque en una Fábrica de Recauchutados en la que habíamos instalado un contactor gigante general, adosado a un armario metálico grande...estaba dando unos estampidos que parecía que estaban tirando cohetes en las fabrica.

La culpa no fue nuestra.

Fue que falló una fase y ese contactor "se quedó como loco".

Según la compañía eléctrica reparó la fase, se quedó todo normal otra vez.

Pero nos levantaron de la cama con un buen susto. La fábrica estaba a oscuras y parecía que había entrado un gorila o un alienígena en la sala de los cuadros de entrada. Los guardia civiles se quedaron por fuera por si acaso.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2013)

el_patriarca dijo:


> entonces tomé un cuchillo y separé la plaquita y la raspé. también raspé el contacto que va a la red y los volví a colocar en su sitio



muy de tecnico  terminar de comer el asado y ya que estamos:_ Che mujer tráeme ese coso que decís que no te anda y ahí no ma le manda cuchillo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2013)

y si la antena anda mal:
a subirse con el cuchillo, que el aluminio se oxida, no hay nada mejor que raspar un poco la antena con el cuchillo.
lo mas lindo es subirse alla arriba con el cuchillo en la boca, no sea cosa de ocupar una mano mientras se sube uno al tejado, no ?? 

si es cosa de seguir poniendo fotos de "seguridad en el hogar" .
alguna vez vimos una serie aca, ni se donde estan.
pero eran para reirse a muerte lo brutos que son .


----------



## dearlana (Jul 19, 2013)

De tantos y variopintos trabajos que uno ha hecho por esos mundos de Dios, una vez fuimos a parar a una fábrica de filtros para piscinas.

Teníamos que poner un simple controlador digital para la temperatura de un horno para el plástico con el que se construirían los filtros.

Nos empeñamos en hacer el controlador nosotros: Diseñándolo AD OC.

Compramos las piezas, los CIs; todo. Lo montamos, lo probamos por fuera del horno y:

Todavía estamos esperando a que funcione.

Los ladrillos refractarios de la pared del horno le "robaban" la temperatura al sensor metálico que había que introducir por un agujero.
----------------------------------------------------------
Pero la anécdota curiosa viene ahora:

En esa fábrica hacían los filtros (Grandes filtros de plástico verde).

Luego los enviaban a la Península.

Allí: Solo les pegaban las etiquetas con la marca "tal"...y los exportaban a Israel a precio de oro.

(Aquí se hacía todo el trabajo y el coste. Allí: Por "pegarles las etiquetas" ganaban más que los que los fabricaban realmente.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

También había una fábrica de televisores que:

Enviaban los televisores a Alemania.

Luego esos televisores volvían de Alemania.

Esos televisores de vuelta:

Aquí se vendían más caros que los propios.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 2, 2013)

Cuando eramos pequeños y estábamos aprendiendo a soldar con estaño:

"En casa de Dominguito...una tía suya le dejó a la madre de Dominguito un bolso de mano de cuero, bordeado con unas varillas doradas a una de las cuales se le había desprendido el botón del cierre ( Esos botones que se cruzan entre si y mantienen cerrado el bolso).

Ni cortos ni perezosos enseguida fuimos a reparar el bolso soldándole el botón en forma de bola del cierre.

Ni que decir tiene que el estaño "se corrió" varilla abajo, dejando media varilla "plateada". Intentamos quitarle el estaño pero no hubo manera. Encima quedó raspado; con una superficie estriada.

De paso, el cuero, con la temperatura, se chamuscó y se separó de la varilla, dejando una especie de buzón entre esta y el resto del cuero.

Yo, por mi parte, me fui de casa de Dominguito antes de que regresara la tia.

Pero posteriormente...la madre de Dominguito, cada vez que me veía llegar, se dañaba toda (Yo siempre venía con una maletita llena de herramientas, dispuesto a "arreglar" lo que hiciera falta).


----------



## fernandob (Sep 12, 2013)

esta es de trabajo, lo feo, por que el trabajo es lo feo, la interaccion humana:

fui a ver a un trabajo, no suelo ir ya a ver, solo a clientes, pero tenia que ir igual por esa zona, a solo 1 cuadra, asi que quede.
el señor me dijo que era para un trabajo que hay que hacer en la cocina.
fui.
un cable con cablecanal atravesaba la pared de cocina, llevando 220vca  y una parte atravesaba por el calefon, por abajo, pero mal, entre lso caños y pasando por la chapa.
le digo que me muestre el tablero a ver si por lo menos tenia diferencial, NO >>> una llave termica de 32 amper.

1 >>> para empezar me "uso" , ya que me di cuenta que NO queria que le haga ningun trabajo, solo queria que le aconseje como hacerlo (y lo haria el o algun amigo) , no me calente total , estaba de paso , venia de un trabajo que si fue bueno .
no importa.

2 >>> me pregunta lo de el tablero , que le dije que estaba mal, le explique que deberia tener disyuntor y una termica mas chica / sensible.
luego de darle a el y a su hijo de unos 30 años una explicacion clara y didactica  me responde el hijo algo asi:

"bueno, pero aca no necesitamos esas cositas, nunca tuvimos problemas, aca no salta continuamente la llave que hay , ni la de el sotano, tenemos todo bien " .

me quede.......pensando : para que %&%$%  explique todo esto , que se ve que estabas con los auriculares puestos o en coma etilico mientras yo hablaba .

en fin, les dije:

bueno....vale, abrime que ya me voy ........ ni siquier ame acompaño abajo a abrirme, me dice:
el encargado debe estar abajo, cualquier cosa me chiflas.

despues cuento algunas cosas y me dicen que soy gruñon .

 :


----------



## analogico (Sep 12, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> "bueno, pero aca no necesitamos esas cositas, nunca tuvimos problemas,
> 
> :



y si eso es lo mas normal del mundo
pasa en todos lados

el ahorro es el ahorro


----------



## fanbus (Sep 13, 2013)

Cosas que me pasaron:

- Hace poco intenté reparar una NOX Urano 600W. (Aclaro: Sacada del tacho con ventilador roto (lo reparé)) Al soldar la bobina PFC... Pum! Soldador se escapa y me da de lleno en el dedo. :cabezon: (Cabe aclarar que el soldador mide 10cm el mango y 20cm el metal donde va la punta...  ) No dormí hasta que se me pasó el daño.
Al cabo de unos días, la fui a probar... (Lo había predecido cuando revisé 3 fuentes: Veré fuegos artificiales por algún sitio.) ¡¡¡PRGRGRGRGRGRGRGRPFF!!! Y se corta la luz.  La apago y voy al cuadro de interruptores generales. Saltó el ICP. (Nada más saltó, ni el fusible de la fuente que estaba tal cual) Los switchings salieron por patas. (Literalmente, el emisor se medio fundió  ) Y estaban en corto. (Muy evidente) Suerte que los rectificadores del secundario y los filtros del primario están vivos. (1 "S30D40C", 2 "S40D40C" (En paralelo, pero eran del mismo lote) y 1 "S40D60C"; Los filtros son de 820µF / 220V cada uno. (Si hubieran reventado tal vez no estaría aquí...  ))

Y de otra fuente saqué una resistencia que era "marrón-negro-marrón-oro" Y medía 100...  KΩ!!! 
Justamente tiene que medir lo mismo multiplicado por 1000??? 

Y probé un SSD NUEVO y me quedé: 
SÓLO 3 segundos en apagarse!!!!! 
Y 10 en encenderse!!!!! 
Y mi HDD tarda mucho más!!!!! 

Lástima que sea sólo de 30GB... 
Y es un portátil 

Y limpié el "Diplodocus" de mi madre (PC) Y como tenía 2 ventiladores sacando aire pensé: "Mejor pongo uno que meta". Y le puse uno de LED's rojos. Al encenderlo, le dije: "Ahora estará más fresco". Mira la torre y me dice:

"¡Qué va! ¡Si ahora hay fuego adentro!"     

Nota: No sé si lo dijo aposta pero me dio un ataque de risa que por poco me caigo de la silla.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Oct 12, 2013)

Acabo de poner en uso una fuente de 5V, 5A construida por mi hace algun tiempo y, observando que un fusible rapido (fast-blow) de 6A perteneciente al circuito de proteccion contra sobretension saltaba cada dos por tres, me decidi, antes de comenzar a investigar, a salir a comprar fusibles fast-blow. Habia pasado hacia poco por una casa de electronica de mi barrio, sita en Mendoza a pocas cuadras de Cabildo hacia el lado contrarion al rio (vivo en Buenos Aires), asi que decidi probar suerte allí. Consideraba yo que conseguir fusibles fast-blow, aun llendome al Centro, seria tarea improba. Pero la casa me habia impresionado bien al descubrirla, aun cuando no habia todavia realizado ninguna compra en ella. 

He aqui que entro y, preguntando por fusibles fast-blow, me dice que efectivamente el tiene ese tipo de fusible y me muestra a renglon seguido unos fusibles de estado solido. Le pregunto yo si no tiene él fusibles fast-blow de vidrio y me contesta que, desgraciadamente, los de estado solido eran lo unicos que tenia. Sali yo de alli llevandome los de estado solido con la esperanza de, de alguna manera, soldarlos al portafusible de la fuente. 

Ahora bien, despues de pasar por algunas otros negocios de electronica y no obtener mejores resultados, al llegar a casa me siento frente a la maquina decidido a investigar el tema de los fusibles fast-blow. En casa tenia yo un monton de fusibles de vidrio de 5A (de 6A es  muy difícil encontrarlos  en Buenos Aires) y nunca se me ocurrio pensar que estos eran precisamente los fusibles que andaba precisando yo: a saber, fusible fast-blow. Todos ellos decian 'F5AL 250V'. De acuerdo con IEC127, la F designa la velocidad, "fast" en este caso. En cuanto a la L, ella designa la capacidad de ruptura (breaking capacity), en este caso "baja capacidad de ruptura", magnitud que se mide en amperios (es una corriente). Estos fusibles, cuando son de baja capacidad de ruptura, suelen o solian hacerse de vidrio. 

Pero tambien descubri que, en el barrio de Belgrano, practicamente todo aquél  que vende fusibles "de vidrio" solo vende los fast-blow. Ni los standard ni los lentos, unicamente aquéllos. Esto represento un gran incoveniente para mí, porque habiendo descubierto para entonces  que no necesitaba ya preocuparme por los fast-blow, necesitaba aún los standard para el primario del transformador. Y sin fusibles standard aún estoy!!! 

Pero lo más notable de esta anecdota es que, el supuesto conocedor de la electronica, y por ende de la electricidad que me antendio en aquella casa, no supo decirme que los fast-blow eran hoy en dia, al menos en Bs.As, la cosa mas fácil de conseguir!


----------



## Quichi (Oct 27, 2013)

Bueno tengo 3 anécdotas algo graciosas...

En una ocasión hace algunos años, llego un muchacho diciendo que su radio grabadora fallaba cuando le pregunte cual era el problema me respondió "es que ya no canta¡¡¡" 

La otra fue con una señora que también le fallaba su radio grabadora, cuando le pregunte me contesto "todo esta bien solo no quiere cantar las de Vicente Fernández" 

La ultima fue cuando un señor llamo por teléfono muy molesto por que acaba de comprar una computadora portátil y al poco tiempo ya estaba fallando, bueno le conteste yo, tráigamela y veremos que es lo que sucede, al día siguiente llego echando chispas... y me dijo "no puede ser mire que barbaridad ya no funciona el porta vasos se quedo atorado" refiriéndose a la charola del CD...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2013)

jajaja tu anécdota me iso acordar a un cliente que me dijo que su grabadora cuando ponía un cassete se escuchaba ardillas y desde ese momento al cliente le puse el sobrenombre de ''ardillas''
otro cliente me dijo que se le quedo el pinf adentro (quiso decir el ping de la ficha RCA)
y le puse el pinf de sobrenombre jajaja
o sea yo no les llamo asi,pero cuando los veo por dentro mio los llamo asi, o a mi esposa le digo ,
mira si biene el pinf o el ardillas ,entregale este o decile que el trabajo le cuesta tantos pesos
pero ellos no saben que yo les puse ese mote,
otra,
un cliente bastante cargoso lo vi con una tv en la puerta y le dije a mi esposa que lo reciba y que le pregunte que tiene el tv,,,
yo en el taller y desde afuera mi esposa me dice '' dice que quiere hablar con vos''
yo desde adentro le contesto,
''que deje de inchar las tarlipes y que te diga a vos'' (algo asi,pero mas fuerte le conteste,el caso es que despotrique con el cliente este)
y el cliente estaba escuchando ¡¡¡¡ (huu la vergüenza que pase)
luego le rete a mi esposa por no avisarme que dejo pasar al cliente asta la entrada del taller


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ''que deje de inchar las tarlipes y que te diga a vos''
> 
> y el cliente estaba escuchando ¡¡¡¡ (huu la vergüenza que pase)


 
                              .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 29, 2013)

el *lemur* quiere alcanzar la anegrota de *philliopone*


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 21, 2014)

Esta es una anécdota fresquita, recién sacada del horno...

Resulta que hoy me llama un cliente, todo alterado diciendo que su laptop tiene en mi changarro 2 semanas y no le han avisado nada...

Yo le pido sus datos y cuando veo, era una laptop que estaba lista desde hacía semana y media, y le dije que le había llamado varias veces, pero que tenía el teléfono apagado...

A lo que respondió bajando el tono: Ah! Sí, es que a mi me robaron el teléfono, bueno, yo voy el lunes...

¬¬'


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

Bueno , por lo menos reconoció


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 21, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bueno , por lo menos reconoció


Y como se supone que yo debía saber que le robaron el teléfono y de ser así como le iba a avisar?  en serio, estoy rodeado de dementes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2014)

Tenía que acomodar un tablero interno de una máquina y debía meterme medio por debajo.

Le digo al nero , trae una bolsa de precintos medianos y andá alcanzándomelos mas o menos de a tres .

El nero trae la bolsa y le hace un agujero en el medio  , yo me lo quedo mirando porque siempre las abro por un extremo .

El nero mete el dedo en el agujero, engancha varios precintos y los saca facilmente  , luego agarra la bolsa , la sacude para todos lados , la tira al piso , la patea y me dice , ves , así no se salen solos .

¡ ¡ ¡ ¡     ! ! ! !


----------



## Nepper (Mar 21, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esta es una anécdota fresquita, recién sacada del horno...
> 
> Resulta que hoy me llama un cliente, todo alterado diciendo que su laptop tiene en mi changarro 2 semanas y no le han avisado nada...
> 
> ...


Y si le robaron el telefono como te llamó? 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El nero trae la bolsa y le hace un agujero en el medio  , yo me lo quedo mirando porque siempre las abro por un extremo .
> 
> El nero mete el dedo en el agujero, engancha varios precintos y los saca facilmente  , luego agarra la bolsa , la sacude para todos lados , la tira al piso , la patea y me dice , ves , así no se salen solos .
> 
> ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡     ! ! ! !



Eso es lo PRIMERO que me mostraron los electricos cuando me enseñaron a armar un tablero.
Y la otra que vi hace poco de un compañero es la de (sacarlos todos de la bolsa) agarrarlos con un precinto


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 22, 2014)

aaah, precintos.......el nuevo alambre


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aaah, precintos.......el nuevo alambre



Seeeeee lo atamos con presinto es la nueva cancion.... 

*DOSME* eso datos no son nuevos ni de hacer el orificio en el medio  ni de amarrarlos a todos con uno y a medida que vas sacando lo vas cerrando  

bueno yo porque soy electricista y esa cosa la hacia seguido esas dicroicas como las odio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2014)

Si no se arregla con precintos  , o con duct-tape  , o con WD40  . . . ! a la basura ¡


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no se arregla con precintos  , o con duct-tape  , o con WD40  . . . ! a la basura ¡




y poxipol y la gotita???


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2014)

La confianza en el trabajo propio a veces lleva a muchas decepciones al ver que los impresos que elaboramos no funcionan a la de una.

Recuerden siempre, revisar y revisar... y después de eso, volver a revisar con lupa en mano y una buena fuente de luz.

Algo tan pequeño en el lugar equivocado. Así de simple.






​ Saludos al foro!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2014)

Tacatomon dijo:


> La confianza en el trabajo propio a veces lleva a muchas decepciones al ver que los impresos que elaboramos no funcionan a la de una. . . . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/

Saludos Taca


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 22, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/
> 
> Saludos Taca



Oh, Gran Sensei Fogonazo, sus conocimientos no serán tomados en vano. Solamente comparto con la comunidad un pequeño fragmento de experiencia propia como anécdota para las futuras generaciones que deseen iniciar en la electrónica.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2014)

Como dijo el maestro Confucio: _*"Hasta a la mejor liebre se le escapa un cazador"*_


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 23, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y poxipol y la gotita???



*gotita en gel* para los que no tienen buen pulso


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2014)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> aaah, precintos.......el nuevo alambre



ya que viene al tema, coincide perfecto con una anecdota.

Estaba trabajando para una empresa para una terminal (Las "terminales" aqui en argentina son aquellas empresas donde se contruye el producto terminado, por ejemplo "Chevrolet")

Le habíamos hecho una máquina que apretaba con MUCHA fuerza unas piezas, y por seguridad, como es debido, se le colocó unas pequeñas barreras de luz de seguridad.





La cosa que quedo perfecto, la instalaron y comenzo a funcionar correctamente.

Nosotros teniamos otros proyectos cerca de esa maquina, y un dia se "rompio".
Ya venia todo mal con el jefe de proyectos de la terminal, porque nos atrasamos con varios trabajos y paramos la linea de produccion varias veces y la que sigue no es la ecepcion 
Me llaman porque era el unico de mi empresa en toda la terminal, me dicen que no anda. Yo rápidamente reviso y detecto que la barrera de seguridad se cayó. Resulta que con las bibraciones se le salió un tornillo M2x5, un tornillo muy chico imposible de conseguir en 10 min.
Saco un precinto de los más pequeños (Utilizando el método nero-dosmetros) , lo paso por el agujero, aprieto y queda perfecto.
En todo momento el jefe de proyectos me estaba mirando, y cuando termino, me percato que estaba detras de mi.
Con voz alta y firme me dice:  "¿Ustedes siempre arreglando todo con precintos? ¿Donde está el tornillo que falta?
Le respondo:  hem.... la idea es no parar la producción, despues lo consigo.
Me responde:  esta bien, pero para despues del desayuno quiero que eso tenga un tornillo
Yo: Si, si, como no 

Bueno, dió la casualidad que nunca mas me llamaron por eso. El tornillo nunca lo encontré. Por mi parte, si se lo notifiqué a mi jefe, que nunca me lo trajo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no se arregla con precintos  , o con duct-tape  , o con *WD40 * . . . ! a la basura ¡



El FogoPapaMovil recorre muchos kilómetros de ruta atropellando impunemente insectos diversos , que a modo de venganza estos manchan la pintura pasando a formar parte de ella 

En un lavado normal estas manchas no salen, algunas ni se inmutan con el agua y detergente.

Pero Fogo  aplicó un remedio que encontró en internet y que consiste en remover los cadáveres con *WD40*, una rociada, un papel/franela/trapo, adiós cadáveres de insectos y pintura como nueva.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2014)

¿y una pregunta, no se raya la pintura con los insectos?porque algunos tienen partes duras ,
¿o primero la lavada y luego el wd40?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿y una pregunta, no se raya la pintura con los insectos?porque algunos tienen partes duras ,
> ¿o primero la lavada y luego el wd40?



Primero lavada con agua a alta presión y detergente para autos.
Luego WB40 y retiro insectos.
Eventualmente segunda lavada, aunque si bien queda algo grasoso luego del WD40, no molesta a nadie  incluso le da un lindo brillo.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2014)

Una de las veces en las que me vi más apurado:

Instalando la sirena de alarma en una fábrica de recauchutados.

Había que usar una broca pasamuros de 12 milímetros.

Estaba en el extremo de una escalera de 8 metros. Cerca de las planchas del techo. Abajo habían máquinas trabajando a 160 grados centígrados. El calor sube hacia el techo. Estaba mareado como un pato.

El taladro era de 1 Kilovatio, metálico, de aluminio. de bajas revoluciones ( = Mucho Par ).

Se ve que me despisté con el cable y como quiera que el gatillo estaba trabado con el pulsador, el taladro estaba trabajando fijo.

Se trabó la broca entre el bloque y la columna adyacente. El taladro giró sobre sí mismo con tanta fuerza que se me escapó de las manos. La broca seguía "clavada" en la pared. 

Casi caigo escaleras abajo.

Más nunca he vuelto a usar el botón enclavador del gatillo. Por muy cansado que esté de estar apretando el taladro contra la pared.

*Se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo. Si pueden recortar ese botón de plástico con un cortarrentes, mejor. No saben el peligro que está ahí. Sobre todo con taladros grandes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2014)

Ya no lo tren más , al contrario , tenés que apretar ese botoncito con el pulgar para que te permita apretar el gatillo. Y cuando por alguna cuestión "geográfica" tenés que usar el taladro de zurdo , te queda el botoncito en la palma de la mano imposible de accionar.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2014)

*Otro cacharro que no se lo recomiendo a nadie:*

Para cortar ramas de árboles, existe una sierra eléctrica de vaivén. De una marca muy conocida. (De color rojo y negro).

Que para accionarla, tiene un pulsador que además es deslizante para poder permitir desbloquear el gatillo.

O sea: 

Tienes que apretar el pulsador; desplazarlo para abajo y a su vez, hacer que este avance un cierto recorrido para que libere al gatillo y lo puedas accionar: Eso lo tienes que hacer con el dedo pulgar.

Sin soltar eso: Tienes que apretar el gatillo con el dedo índice.

Eso: Para liberar al gatillo para que pueda arrancar la máquina.

Entre que el pulsador requiere una presión descomunal para bajar y luego para desplazarse...y que además hay que estar manteniendo pulsado el gatillo todo el rato (Las dos cosas a la vez) para que la máquina funcione...

Cuando llevas un rato en este plan...cansa más eso...(Haciendo fuerza con el pulgar sobre el botón y con el índice contra el gatillo a la vez) ... que la propia fuerza que estás haciendo con la máquina para que corte la rama.

Y como se trabe la sierra a medio cortar la rama...con el vaivén...te produce un remeneo en la mano y el brazo...que acabas soltándolo todo (Porque se te "duerme" la mano con las vibraciones. No porque te hayan dado ganas de soltar la máquina. Que también sería una buena razón).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 31, 2014)

me paso de que la amoladora grande que tengo para cortar pared viene con el seguro de gatillo que es para trabar, mismo que cuando el disco se traba este traba el rotor y al incrementar el amperage salta el gatillo cortando todo suministro... Guarda a no confiarse de este traba-gatillo porque el mismo polvillo se mete y se traba y que te salve montoto, a mi se me trabo y la tire contra la otra pared donde corto: tarros, madera, suelo, pared, alargue por ende la luz  todavía me acuerdo del cagafo... es cierto *dearlana* ahi cosas que son mejor sacarla por mas que trabajemos el doble 

saludo


----------



## jorger (May 31, 2014)

Hoy os voy a comentar una anécdota un poco "estrambólica" referente al tema de audio. Las imagenes al final del post, no puedo ordenarlas porque escribo desde tapatalk.
Esto fue ayer.
Bien, yo y un amigo conocemos a un chaval que tiene digamos.. un negocio por asi decirlo en el tema de audiocar. Ese chaval le ofreció un sobwoofer mas estapa, cables etc a mi amigo (el cual se las da de listo sin tener ni mínima idea de nada) por un precio en concreto. Ayer lo estuvimos viendo, es un Sub de 15" marca CAOS BD15 montado en una caja de 50 y pico litros, bass reflex. A simple vista no tenia mala pinta. Lo lrobamos y tal, no me gustó nada como sonaba aquello (la acustica del coche no siempre es muy buena precisamente) aunque para un ignorante que no sabe nada, le parece la ostia. Yo tenia mis pensamientos pero no dije nada.
Bien, mi amigo lo aceptó. Pagó el dinero (230 € por todo, que no estaba nada mal). Lo llevamos a un local que teniamos al lado. Como no podiamos probarlo en el interior del local con la etapa que tenia, traje mi ampli de 30wrms que uso con un sub JBL GTO804 (el cual hice hace 2 años con el winisd y demás , también BR y es bestial lo que rinde en graves profundos, 35- 45hz). De esto que conectamos todo, y probamos el sub nomás. Lo colocamos en un sitio con buena acústica para subgraves. Pues resulta que semejante subwoofer seguía sin sonar bien. Mi amigo aun asi flipando por "lo bien que sonaba". Mucho ruido y pocas nueces. A oido pareciera que la caja estaba sintonizada a 55hz mas o menos. No tiraba graves profundos, de 50hz para arriba sonaba alto eso si, pero no eran graves. Era puro ruido. Para colmo el tubo (que era de 11cm de diametro interior) creaba turbulencias y se escuchaban.
De esto que le digo... no es por nada, pero el mio suena bastante mejor y mucho más alto (mi amigo es consciente de ello). Ahí se picó y me salta conque "esque tu ampli no vale para este sub porque es de muy poca potencia y necesita mas". Yo por dentro descojonándome. Le explicaba que eso no tiene nada que ver, que es el comportamiento del subwoofer y tiene que ver con sus parámetros electro-acústicos-mecánicos. El seguia a lo suyo.
De esto después de una pequeña discusión, me puse a mirar las dimensiones de la caja y del tubo.
54L, tubo de 11cm de diámetro y 15 de largo.
Le digo a mi amigo, mira, cuando llegue a casa busco el modelo del subwoofer, sus parámetros y lo simulo a ver el panorama y qué se puede hacer para mejorarlo. Ok. 
Me pongo a buscarlo, y lo encuentro, sus parámetros también.
Antes de nada decir que cuando no tengo la pc a mano, uso en el móvil una app muy similar al Winisd, no con tantas opciones pero 100% fiable , simulando un mismo altavoz, da exactamente la misma gráfica de respuesta en frecuencia en los dos programas.
Al tema. Me pongo a simularlo y esto es lo que me encuentro.
Un verdadero desastre (primera imagen).
Digo, bueno, la gráfica es muy mala para un sub, a ver cuanto mejora sintonizando mas abajo, 32Hz.
Me sale esto otro (segunda imagen).
Respuesta más plana y más extendida, pero sin estar a la altura.
Digo, voy a subir el volumen a 100L "a ver que pasa" porque mi amigo no se puede permitir un cajon tan grande.
Este es el resultado (tercera imagen).
Muucho mejor, respuesta muy aceptable. Pero claro, el volumen de la caja es inmenso.
Luego lo comparé con mi JBL (cajón de 18.6L sintonizado a 43Hz).
Y esto es lo que sale (cuarta imagen).
Muy parejos, solo que el mio tiene un pico pronunciado que hace que suene como el doble en esas frecuencias, frecuencias habituales en el tipo de música que escuchamos.
Le explico un poco el panorama y se quedó "rayado" no se como lo dirán ustedes al otro lado del charco, es sinonimo de confuso, digamos.

Total que después de darle una charla sobre el tema, termino diciéndole, esto te pasa por comprar las cosas a ciegas, sin informarte ni interesarte por lo que realmente estás comprando ni poner empeño en hacer las cosas como dios manda por tí mismo. Aclaro que hace lo mismo con todo. No supo decirme nada.
Pero no soy tan embromado, y voy a ayudarle a mejorar su subwoofer como buen amigo que soy, para que pueda disfrutar de él :aprobación: . Porque visto a lo visto y por ahora, su gozo en un pozo.
Edit: se me olvidó mencionar que el sub de mi amigo tiene 83.7dB de sensibilidad, contra los 81.3 dB del mio.
Edit 2: Ya vi que algun moderador me corrigió un par de palabras que quizá eran muy bruscas. Lo tendré en cuenta. Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## thenekopony97 (Ene 13, 2015)

Un dia yo y un compañero trabajamos temprano pa*RA* armar un equipo y el jefe le pidio que también lo conectara al sistema de amplificadores, yo lo deje solo por que no sabia yo de eso en aquel enton*C*es y no me queria meter en un lio, pues que conecto unas bocinas de 700 en amplificadores de 2000!!! Y se cargo la mitad del equipo. ._. 
Saldo: $ 1000 US o mas. Esto lo cuento por que *H*ase poco termino de pagarlo.


----------



## djpcg (Mar 12, 2015)

Pues instalando una red en una empresa de venta de equipos telefonicos hubo un incendio y tuvimos que salir todos del recinto y perdi todas mis herramientas.


----------



## YankuSa (Mar 18, 2015)

Hace un par de años estabamos armando un proyecto de electrónica, era un tacómetro y nos pasamos toda la santa noche revisando del por que no funcionaba si habiamos hecho conforme al circuido, nos turnamos la revision del circuito y tambien la programación (lo raro que simulando funcionaba), al siguiente dia era la entrega del proyecto, en el laboratorio al revisar nuevamente me encontre dos pines unidos en la pista cosa que no debia ser asi, hay cortamos dicha pista y funcionó de maravilla, si que nos pisabamos la gavardina de arrechos y la vez una gozadera, total creo que de arrechos a la salida nos pegamos unos tragos comentando la anegdota...


----------



## Lamas (Mar 18, 2015)

Hace unos 30 años laboraba en la telefonica estatal y me encargaba de reparar cuanto modulo se me cruzara por el frente.  Estos modulos eran analogicos y casi podia ver los electrones marchando por los diferentes elementos.  Habian unas placas que introducias en los paneles y luego en ellas insertaba los modulos para probarlos en su ambiente natural.  En una ocasion se daño un fusible (definitivamente hice un corto).  Por no bajar a buscar uno nuevo, le solde un alambre (disponiamos de alambres de varias capacidades de corriente para reparar los fusibles). lo solde de prisa y mal, y cuando intentaba efectuar las pruebas no llegaba la alimentacion al modulo.  Lo probaba con el tester y si tenia continuidad. Me hizo pasar un tiempo intrigado de por que no pasaba la corriente de alimentacion si media correctamente.  Al final lo sustitui y todo funciono normal, pero el incidente lo usamos para jugarle una broma al supervisor. Ah y asi comprendi el concepto de soldadura fria...........


----------



## urubamba (Mar 29, 2015)

Yo trabajaba en un astillero y un muchacho ingresó como ayudante.
No tenía idea de nada, así que lo " _gastaron_ " lindo .....

Por ejemplo:

" andá al pañol y pedí la escuadra redonda "  

Otra, que sí tiene que ver con la electricidad al menos, ja : 

La agujereadora portátil no funcionaba, tenía un cable de prolongación desde el barco al enchufe de unos 20 metros, y lo mandaron a recorrer todo el cable examinando si había algún nudo.

" Si lo encontrás, desenchufá, deshacé el nudo y listo, por eso no pasa la corriente " 

Juro que es verdad, el tipo se pasó un rato largo y volvío con el parte, _no hay ningún nudo, don ..._.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 29, 2015)

Jaja...!! XD ... un nudo en el alargue.... muy bueno!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 30, 2015)

es que no pasaban los electrones!


----------



## Nepper (Abr 11, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> A que formato lo exportas? con que medio lo imprimis?
> 
> Cuando las cosas no salen como queremos que fácil que es decir no sirve, cuando ni siquiera investigamos ni buscamos en la ayuda del programa o el manual.
> Lo malo es que porque alguién habla de esa manera puede influir en otro usuario y hacerle perder una buena oportunidad.
> ...


Panda BCA me hiso recordar algo así como una anecdota...

En mi trabajo esta el "departamento de Sistemas", es el encargado de mantener y gestionar todo lo relacionado a la informática.
La cosa es que hace poco implementaron un tipo de sistema de gestion de planta llamado SAP. Este software, conectado a los servers y todo eso, puede dar "en vivo" datos productivos de la fabrica. No entraré en detalles como funciona, pero lo cierto es que hay que cargarle muchos datos dependiendo las operaciones que se quieran realizar.
Al inicio, cuando se comenzó a implementar, obviamente nadie conocía el software, y los de Sistemas estaban iguales que nosotros. La única diferencia es que los de Sistemas tenían a españoles que les enseñaban, y los de Sistemas, nos enseñaban a nosotros.

A medida que pasaba el tiempo, y la necesidad de nuestro sector, nos dimos cuenta que nuestro sector era muy práctico si se usaba el SAP correctamente, por eso nuestro grupo comenzó a sacarle el jugo al SAP.
El problema es que al principio, saltabamos con cualquier estupidez. Íbamos a sistemas y le decíamos "No podemos imprimir", y el jefe de sistemas nos decía "¿Leíste el manual?"... yo O_O ... hem, no... Entonces no me reclames nada si no haces la tarea.
Cuando reviso el manual, intuitivamente había hecho lo que decía, y la verdad, era que realmente NO se podía imprimir.
Claro, nunca leí el manual, por lo que no podía justificar que realmente el SOFTWARE era el problema.

Despues de ese día. No voy a Sistemas hasta no haber agotado TODAS las posibles soluciones que aparecen en el manual, internet y otros colegas.

Ya llegué al punto, que cuando voy a sistemas por un problema, me miran con odio, porque saben que mis problemas no son fáciles de resolver. Prácticamente les voy con temas que requieren autorizaciones de españa, modificación en las definiciones o trabajos de semanas de análisis.
Cosas que ni el manual ni internet pudieron resolver.

Despues de años, en secreto me enteré de un comentario de uno de sistemas...
"Ustedes son los que mas nos rompen las bolas, pero les doy bola porque son los únicos que usan el SAP"


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 20, 2015)

Hola gente!, quiero comentarles una experiencia ocurrida hace unos días. Se trata sobre la reparación de un tv Samsung LED mod. UN32D4003, resulta que he descubierto un error de diseño,, dicho error es grave. Pues, cuando ocurre una falla en el equipo, la fuente de alimentación debería apagarse. En fin, no sólo que no ocurre eso, sino que queda sin realimentación de referencia de regulación y todas las tensiones del secundario se elevan al 300% al menos!!!! Cómo podría hacerse llegar ésta información a "Don Samsung"?. Ya que he intentado, en varias páginas y no he encontrado el sitio idóneo!!!


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2015)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> resulta que he descubierto un error de diseño,


probablemente no sea un error de diseño


----------



## DavidFelipe (Jul 20, 2015)

Obsolecencia planificada, y en Samsung no es raro.


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 24, 2015)

hace muuuucho, mucho tiempo, yo estaba como pasante en una empresa petrolera. Como estaba lejos de cualquier punto civilizado, los fines de semana me quedaba en el campamento trabajando y haciendo horas extras en el laboratorio de instrumentacion. 
Estaba diseñando un nuevo rectificador para los inyectores de proteccion catodica y para trabajar en el laboratorio, teniamos que seguir determinadas reglas del diseño, asi cuando terminaba mi turno, segui el otro que entraba.
Uno de los metodos practicos de backup, era emplear tres letras referentes al trabajo, fecha, y version beta...
INY120501b123,INY120501b124,etc...
la cosa es que cuando termine de desarrollar el programa, compilo, abro el cajon de herramientas saco grabadora, busco pic y grabo... acto seguido coloco el micro en el armatoste y arranco el rectificador en el banco de prueba...y no funciono 
sabado a la mañana re-programando todo (obviamente nunca se borra las otras betas, siempre arrancando de cero y haciendolo de otras maneras),sabado por la tarde... sabado por la noche...domingo mañana/tarde/noche y ninguna de todas las maneras funcionaba 
El lunes entro a mi turno y me dice el que sale del turno:



> *Torres, el miercoles llega la grabadora nueva de micros (en ese momento teniamos la arcaica ponyprog o una williem... no recuerdo cual era) y vamos a probar todos esos backup que armaste..terrible laburo te mandaste*



nunca probar con el hola mundo de los pic (encender un led por lo menos)  eso es trabajar al peo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2015)

Se nota que estás demasiado al GAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se nota que estás demasiado al GAS
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQgPhzeXexQzqqpDS6y6ME5yurN_7-REocLfIAyxOAzgtcpcIUU



Eso me recordó una nédota. 

Estaba Fogo trabajando en el gasoducto Loma de la Lata instalando una de las estaciones de M&R (Medición y reducción).
Cuando abrimos el paso de gas a la sección de medición se escuchaba un ruido de tono muy muy alto.
Hurgueteando que podría ser, uno de los operarios aparece con un sangrado en el brazo, había pasado el brazo por frente a una pérdida de un conducto de gas a muy alta presión, y este chorro finísimo le había fileteado un trozo de piel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2015)

Vaya que si tenía presión


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 25, 2015)

Practicamente andubimos casi por las mismas zona malapalabreando. Yo trabaje jnos meses ahi, cerca de ahi (Phuincul), otro tanto en rincon y rededores (incluido cañadon amarillo mendoza)...
Por casualodad vos no fuistes el que encontro el 1er pozo en catriel


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Practicamente andubimos casi por las mismas zona malapalabreando. Yo trabaje jnos meses ahi, cerca de ahi (Phuincul), otro tanto en rincon y rededores (incluido cañadon amarillo mendoza)...
> Por casualodad vos no fuistes el que encontro el 1er pozo en catriel



Nop,  fui yo 

Pero si estuve acomodando cadáveres de dinosaurios para que unos eones luego existiera petroleo.




Con encontrar *esto* si tuve que ver


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2015)

Pusiste foto y todo ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pusiste foto y todo ?
> 
> http://www.argentour.com/images/huella2.jpg



En esa época me parecía al gordito pelado de la foto , pero soy yo 

 *¡ Incluyendo la camisa !*


----------



## Josephus (Oct 29, 2015)

Esto me sucedió con un amigo cuando estábamos empezando a estudiar ingeniería electrónica en la Universidad, estábamos diseñando nuestros primeros circuitos, creo que era sencillamente enceder leds, cuando terminamos el circuito, el sacó la resistencia del protoboard y la botó a la basura. Yo sorprendido le pregunto: Por que botas la resistencia ? 0.0 A lo que me responde "yo pensé que eso se usaba una sola vez y se botaba. jajajajajajajaja la carcajada mía no fue normal. Se escuchó por toda la universidad jajajajaja


----------



## jorger (Oct 30, 2015)

Ayer. Estábamos en clase de técnicas y procesos (una de las materias que se estudia en el grado superior de mantenimiento electrónico que estoy cursando). 
Bien pues, nos ha tocado un profesor que no tiene ni idea de nada. No sabe cómo evaluarnos ni qué temario darnos. Tampoco sabe explicar.
De esto que nos manda una "práctica" : montar en protoboard dos resistencias en serie y medir/calcular la instensidad y las tensiones parciales (ridículo a más no poder).
Pero la cosa no queda ahí. Sin más, nos mandó coger a cada grupo un generador de señales, confundiéndolo con una fuente de alimentación.
Mi cara os la podeis imaginar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 30, 2015)

Josephus dijo:


> Esto me sucedió con un amigo cuando estábamos empezando a estudiar ingeniería electrónica en la Universidad, estábamos diseñando nuestros primeros circuitos, creo que era sencillamente enceder leds, cuando terminamos el circuito, el sacó la resistencia del protoboard y la botó a la basura. Yo sorprendido le pregunto: Por que botas la resistencia ? 0.0 A lo que me responde "yo pensé que eso se usaba una sola vez y se botaba. jajajajajajajaja la carcajada mía no fue normal. Se escuchó por toda la universidad jajajajaja


----------



## franciscorlockwood (Ene 4, 2016)

ando molesto es poco hoy me llama un comprador de un modulo de encendido electronico para platinos que fabrico y vendo por internet donde doy un manual inmenso donde explico a modo de preescolar que el cable rojo es positivo cable negro a tierra asi de facil con graficas ejemplos etc etc, bueno el comprador me dice que no le funciona, cuando le pido fotos, el puso el negro a positivo y el rojo a tierra.....





jorger dijo:


> Ayer. Estábamos en clase de técnicas y procesos (una de las materias que se estudia en el grado superior de mantenimiento electrónico que estoy cursando).
> Bien pues, nos ha tocado un profesor que no tiene ni idea de nada. No sabe cómo evaluarnos ni qué temario darnos. Tampoco sabe explicar.
> De esto que nos manda una "práctica" : montar en protoboard dos resistencias en serie y medir/calcular la instensidad y las tensiones parciales (ridículo a más no poder).
> Pero la cosa no queda ahí. Sin más, nos mandó coger a cada grupo un generador de señales, confundiéndolo con una fuente de alimentación.
> Mi cara os la podeis imaginar.


 cuando estudiaba ingenieria electronica un profesor de telecomunicaciones lo pusieron a dar electronica comercial, termine yo dando el curso por el


----------



## Nepper (Feb 19, 2016)

Les cuento una, creo que todavía no la conté en este hilo (lo revise por las dudas)

El tema que en la fábrica teníamos un problema, cuando los del otro sector apagaban los compresores de aire, nuestro sector, que NO tiene compresores propios, tardabamos un rato en darnos cuenta...
Las máquinas comenzaban a pararse de a poco, y hasta que nos dabamos cuenta que era el compresor general de aire, pues, tardabamos bastante (20 o 30 min... 20 min, por 30 máquinas, son como 10hs sin producción, eso es $$$$ que se pierde)

Entonces, por sugerencia del mandamas, que no estaba mal la idea, era colocar un presostato con salida digital y que eso prenda una alarma...
Como fue el mandamas el que lo propuso, entonces la orden se ejecutó casi instantaneamente.... pero ¿tenemos las cosas para hacerlo?
Revisando toda la fábrica, encontramos de casualidad un presostato pero NO digital, aunque tenía un accionamiento mecánico dependiendo la presión de aire... o sea, era un rele controlado por aire. Ok sirve...
Tambien en el almacen, encontramos una sirena, de esas que tienen la luz roja arriba y el altavoz tipo sirena.
Pfff, lo probamos sonaba endemoniadamente fuerte.... así que le pusimos un trapo para que no sea tan molesto.
El trabajo al final lo terminaron los del turno tarde, y quedo perfecto... Pero yo noté que le quitaron el trapo... y encima quedó apuntando a las oficinas administrativas 

La lógica me decía que seguramente comenzará a sonar por falta de aire y saldrían todos corriendo por un incendio 

Pues... dicho y hecho... luego de 15 días de haberlo instalado, los del otro sector nos vuelven a cortar el aire  y empieza a sonar (ensima suena parecido al de emergencias)...
Yo cuando lo escucho miro para todos lados pensando que todos saldrían corriendo... pero nada... todos en la planta tranquilitos como si nada.. 
Viendo que NADIE tiene apuro, me acerco al taller para apagarlo, porque ya hacía como 2 min que estaba sonando... y claro, no tenía llave, tenía que quitar el cable del borne... huuu, a buscar el destornillador 
Para todo esto, estuvo sonando como 5  min (y decí que a mi se me ocurrió apagarlo)....

Para cuando me doy vuelta, veo a traves del porton de logistica que da a los andenes de carga, lo que sería el punto de reunion, a todos los administrativos que evacuaron las oficinas 
Por las dudas me borré y me fui a la otra punta de la fábrica...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 22, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Tambien en el almacen, encontramos una sirena, de esas que tienen la luz roja arriba y el altavoz tipo sirena.
> Pfff, lo probamos sonaba endemoniadamente fuerte....



SI la idea es que sean mecánicas o percusión 






Que bueno no encontraste la que iba en la defensa de camiones de bomberos...


----------



## analogico (Mar 5, 2016)

un dia me llaman por telefono 
para que fuera a ver unas impresoras, no funcionaban bien
no es algo que suelo hacer, pero como son  impresoras de tipo empresarial
hay que revisarlas antes de llamar al  servicio tecnico de la marca, que por supuesto  cobra una pequeña fortuna 


llego y lo primero que noto que la persona encargada   es otra
en ese momento no le di importancia solo me llamo la atencion  el telefono de alta gama que tenia esta persona, no es algo que se pueda comprar con ese trabajo

entonces comienzo a revisar los basico  

papel cables, cola de impresion, drivers

reviso   error de papel atascado, la abro el papel no estaba bien puesto por eso se atasco, ok le digo a la persona el papel se pone asi y asa en caso de que falle abres esta puerta y  sacas el atasco, la persona no tomo mucha atencion, pero yo debia cumplir

reviso la otra y el mismo error

reviso la otra  y "error grave  blablabla"  comienzo la revision  revisocables reinicio nada
me acerco y noto  que esta quebrada  y mal armada la vuelvo armar con cinta adeshiva
reinicio y vuelve a imprimir   


luego comento con el jefe la opcion de configurar las maquinas que se usaban   exclusivamente como fotocopiadoras para usarlas de impresoras y escaners de reserva
en caso de que vuelvan a fallar las principales para que no detenga la produccion
el me dice si, que le haga una minicapacitacion a la persona encargada  sobre el tema 


y me pongo a instalar los drivers y a probar escaneando e imprimiedo 


luego se me acerca la persona encargada  con su telefono en la mano  la que no sabia manipular impresoras y me dice

"estas puro haciendo cagas"  pienso Cuek   y me fui y espero no volver en ese horario


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 8, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> no le di importancia solo me llamo la atencion  el telefono de alta gama que tenia esta persona, no es algo que se pueda comprar con ese trabajo



 detect 

Eso se llama envidia


----------



## analogico (Mar 8, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> detect
> 
> Eso se llama envidia


puedo comprar un telefono mejor que ese

pero no es por eso 
siempre me  fijo en detalles mecanicos  raros  o fuera de lugar
como un notebok con puertos serie
un plc en un domicilio, una  radio a  tubos funcionando , un cable optico

si hubiera sido un nokia antiguo tambien me habria fijado


----------



## jorger (Mar 8, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> detect
> 
> Eso se llama envidia


No necesariamente.
Que algo que no poseas te llame la atención puede ser por muchas razones. En su caso le llamó la atencion porque no es lo habitual, sin más.
Un saludo.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 8, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> "estas puro haciendo cagas"  pienso Cuek   y me fui y espero no volver en ese horario



no entendí el remate...


----------



## analogico (Mar 8, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> no entendí el remate...



basicamnte *yo* era el que esaba estorbando y  ocupando las maquinas  sin ninguna razon real
para ella

 ella me veia que dejaba abierta un  
monton de ventanas en los pcs
concectar y desconectar cables  que ya estaban conectados 
encender y apagar  los equipos
y bajar archivos de intertet (drivers)
y lo peor es que al final
me veia imprimiendo y escaneando  papeles con letras al azar


*yo   estaba probando que funcionara todo*



de todos modos la impresora rota ahora la cambiaran
ya que se quebro  en varios lugares, mas de lo que conviene reparar


----------



## djataru (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola, aprovecho que hace poco me trajeron un radiocasette como el de la foto.

el problema que tenia que la cinta dejo de funcionar y se lo llevo a un aficcionado, mas tarde cuando se lo entrego, me dijo que el arreglo no estaba contento, pues se escuchaban las cintas con la velocidad baja y decidio que yo se lo revisara, cuando lo abri vi esto.
la anecdota de esto, aparte que me rei mucho es porque yo en mi juventud tambien hacia esto cuando no encontraba una correa a mano y hacia este apaño

bueno, salio la foto del rariocasette al reves


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 18, 2016)

me llama una sra.y me dice: no me funcionan 4 de mis controles remotos de mis aires y que hacen sra? nada..! hay que arreglarlos no andan...insiste... pregunto le cambio las pilas??? la sra con ímpetu estos controles no tienen pilas..! si sra saquele la tapita de atras y cambiele las pilas...!
la sra nuevamente en tono alto no tienen pilas no tienen tapita atras 
sra el control tiene una tapa que se desliza hacia abajo y ve unos botones ?? si me responde y to le digo siga tirando de la tapita para abajo que estan las pilas....!!!!!
hay querido tenes razon hace años que estábamos usando estos controles y nunca le cambiamos las pilas


----------



## analogico (Mar 18, 2016)

djataru dijo:


> hacia este apaño


no entendi ese apaño,  esas maquinas ya no se encuentran para entender el apaño




electromecanico dijo:


> me llama una sra.y me dice: no me funcionan 4 de mis controles remotos de mis aires y que hacen sra? nada..! hay que arreglarlos no andan...insiste.


traigalos , cambio de pilas 1 millon de dolares


----------



## Nepper (Mar 18, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> traigalos , cambio de pilas 1 millon de dolares



¿cuando la clienta es tu madre?... 
o anda el control o no comes...
O me arreglas el internet o no comes
O me conectas la DVD o no comes


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2016)

djataru dijo:


> se lo llevo a un aficionado.



Un Tec. No habla mal de sus colegas ni mucho menos la cuenta. 



electromecanico dijo:


> que hacen sra?,,, le cambio las pilas???



Un Tec. No pregunta. 



analogico dijo:


> tráigalos , cambio de pilas 1 millon de dolares



Hola colega


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 3, 2016)

bueno despues de unos días vuelvo y veo este intercambio de ideologías ...
si es verdad me acostumbre mucho a los sincericidios, y gracias a esto tengo mucho trabajo soy tecnico en climatizacion calefaccion y frio incluido aire acondicionado en este gremio los ultimos años empezaron muchos cuelga split y cambia capacitores, también los famosos compresores y placas quemadas que no lo están, a esta sra. que no le cobre 20 dolares(pongo en dolares para los que son de argentina) por control para arreglarlo,y de esto resulta , no se si este fue el caso pero otros siii..!!! y me recomienda al yerno que tiene una empresa de 5000m2 o un local en corrientes o la losa radiante de la hija en el contry, por eso tengo pocos colegas y pese a esto nunca entierro al anterior es problema del anterior técnico que fue, no le voy a mentir a un cliente para cobrarle mas para pagar las boletas el dia que no sirva esto me dedicare a otra cosa, gracias a dios hace 20 que me dedico a esto y de estos unos 10 por mi cuenta tengan cuidado la internet _jorobó_ a varios ""colegas"" no se olviden de foro o de youtube


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 3, 2016)

electromecanico dijo:


> tengan cuidado la internet _jorobó_ a varios ""colegas"" no se olviden de foro o de youtube



No todo lo que esta en internet lo entienden y la mayoría o sea lo mas importante no lo comparten...


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 4, 2016)

SSTC dijo:


> No todo lo que esta en internet lo entienden y la mayoría o sea lo mas importante no lo comparten...



jajaj es verdad todos dicen que ayuda la internet pero esta el 98% de las soluciones ese 2% o es mentira o no esta 
pero igual muchos meten mano 

con respecto a meter mano, 
los  calefactores a gas surrey tiene un controlador del ventilador  o turbina que trabaja con el calor del mechero por lo cual cuando el mechero se apaga sigue andando el ventilador hasta que se enfríe la cámara de combustión 
por esto puede que en cualquier momento el ventilador arranque aunque el mechero este prendido
siempre les indico que no toquen a los clientes pero un dia a un hombre de estos que yo les digo canal construir mete mano se lo comento y levanta la mano derecha le faltaba un dedo  se lo habia cortado la correa del equipo por querer cambiarla


----------



## analogico (Abr 4, 2016)

electromecanico dijo:


> no le voy a mentir a un cliente p


no se trata de mentir y que tampoco cobres un millon de dolares por cambiar
pilas
pero valora tu tiempo o por ultimo vendele las pilas


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 4, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> no se trata de mentir y que tampoco cobres un millon de dolares por cambiar
> pilas
> pero valora tu tiempo o por ultimo vendele las pilas


 es verdad..!


----------



## analogico (Abr 10, 2016)

y continuando

hace tiempo me conusltaron por una lapton que no funcionaba
asi que de pura buena voluntad   accedi a revisarla

la historia es que habian prestado la lapton y  cuando se la devolvieron quedaba arrancando pero nunca iniciaba sesion


asi que la reviso  la falla era que le habian activado la restauracion de fabrica con formateo completo y no la completaron  que de paso le habian borrado todos los archivos

asi que le comunico el problema a la dueña  y se la devolvi ya que  repararla era demasiado tiempo  
pero entonces empieza a casi llorar por los archivos que si pudiera hacer algo recuperar por favor  y blablabla

asi que cometi el error de volver a recibirla
le aplico todos los programas de recuperacion   que tengo y nada el formateo fue completo
solos podian recuperar archivos sueltos, como eso se demora le comento que solo podre recuperar achivos sueltos 

y me dice que -si que recupere lo que sea 

al final solo pude recuperar archivos sueltos muchos archivos sueltos 2 dias recuperando archivos sueltos

luego termino el formateo inconcuso la lleno con los archivos sueltos jpg doc etc para que ella las clasifique  y se la devuelvo



al tiempo despues   esta persona me dice que la ultima vez que le formatie la lapto  le borre las  fotos, 
que fotos le digo  -si la laptop no recuerdas que me la entregaste borrada  -que la habias prestado        y te la habian devuelto mala

y me respondio es que no se no me acuerdo nose nose nose



asi que la añadi a  lista negra


----------



## jorger (Abr 19, 2016)

Hoy vengo con una anécdota que bien se puede tomar como curiosidad.
Me puse a experimentar con un full rango de 2.5". La cosa fue así. Medí sus parámetros T/S e inductancia a 1Khz.
Cargué los parámetros en el winisd para simularlo en caja cerrada y que tuviera en cuenta además, la inductancia, la cual afecta en la respuesta de agudos. 
Dicha respuesta se extendía desde los 215Hz hasta los 7.5Khz a -3dB con una pendiente muy suave en el corte superior.
Cogí suodicho altavoz y simulé una caja cerrada colocándolo boca abajo en un vaso de vidrio de manera que hiciese un cierre hermético.
Evidentemente sonaba ahogado. Feo. Le faltaban bastantes agudos.

Me pongo a trastear con el WMP para meterle ecualización a ojímetro. Recuerdo que le subí unos 9dB en los 16Khz y otros tantos dB en los 12Khz y ahí quedé muy contento. Sonaba muy bien.

Me pongo a mirar la curva de respuesta en el Winisd, y resulta que la ecualización que debía aplicar con el Eq que yo tenía a la mano para corregirla lo más posible, era exactamente la que metí yo mismo a ojo 

Casualidades de la vida? Tengo el oído fino? No lo sé. Pero fue curioso cuanto menos..
Un saludo.


----------



## Skywalker (Abr 22, 2016)

Antes fabricaba amplificadores, alcance a vender 2, porque ya sea conectandole varias cajas en paralelo, cortocircuitos en la saluda por empalmes mal hechos  los terminaban quemando. Y para colmo venian los reclamos luego !!!!.  

¿porque uno siendo cuidadoso le duran las cosas, y luego las vende sabiendo que funcionan bien, para que terminen usando  como chatarra?


----------



## jorger (Mar 2, 2017)

Hoy os voy a comentar una anécdota de hace unos días. 
Me disponía a tirar la basura al lado de mi casa y me encontré unos altavoces estéreo autoamplificados muuuuy normalitos de Logitech. Los típicos de pc, 5w RMS con caja de plástico. Sin dudarlo los subí a casa, aunque ya me esperaba que poco o nada bueno iba a salir de ahí.
Antes de nada comentar que la fuente de alimentación iba en un bafle, y la amplificación en el otro. Llevaba un cable de alimentación + audio que comunicaba un bafle con otro. 5 Hilos internos.
Resulta que en ese cable habían hecho un empalme lo más chapuza jamás visto: Cinta aislante mal puesta y todos los hilos en cortocircuito 
Re-hice el empalme para que no se tocaran unos con otros. Nada, aquello no encendía.

Me dispongo a desmontar el bafle que llevaba la fuente de alimentación y sorpresa ! aparte de encontrarme con una conmutada que funcionaba (salida de 9,4v), el diseño contenía un radiador pasivo. Esto último lo comentaré después.

Viendo que la F.A funcionaba, desmonté el bafle que llevaba el amplificador. El PCB tenía ni más ni menos que 3 pistas voladas, dos de ellas en la zona de alimentación y otra en una de las dos salidas de audio. Aún sigo sin comprender qué pasó ahí.

Me dispongo a arreglar las pistas voladas, quedó OK. Pero ahora al encender el equipo, arrancaba por un momento y la fuente se protegía a intervalos de poco más de 1 segundo, aparte que le llegaba DC pura a los drivers. No me hizo falta hacer muchas más pruebas para ver que el IC amplificador estaba muerto. 6Ω entre sus patas de alimentación. Normal que la fuente se protegiera constantemente 

Así que de la electrónica quedó una conmutada de 9V 1A que funciona perfectamente, un pisapapeles de amplificador, aunque con varios componentes aprovechables: 2 potenciómetros (uno de ellos con switch), 2 jack hembra de 3,5mm, y algunos componentes pasivos.

Y qué hay de los drivers? eran de 3". Me puse a medirlos con el Limp, en 2-3 minutos ya tenía los T/S que eran horribles salvo por la Fs. Qes= casi 2, Qts= por encima de 1,
Fs= 167Hz, Bl= menos de 2, y un largo etc que no recuerdo. No sé que tanto le cuesta a Logitech usar drivers mínimamente buenos.

Los radiadores pasivos no "parecían" tan malos, a _*oidímetro*_ tenian la Fs en torno a los 40Hz.  Pero qué sentido tenían ahí?. 
Resumen, acabé tirando los radiadores pasivos a la basura (no hay manera de medirlos), y los drivers se los di a un amigo, por no tirarlos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2017)

Tenía dos pares de esos parlantitos de creo 2,5 x 5 pulgadas obtenidos de parlantes de PC y de televisor , idénticos a simple vista , pero  no , unos eran Chinolis y los otros Fostex  , sin medirlos la diferencia de sonido era *abismal *, de afuera . . . idénticos .

Fueron a parar aqui :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/985329/ _ 

*Ahora la anécdota : *

Hace *muuuuchos *años , me trajeron a arreglar un equipo ESS de alta gama 

En canal andaba bien y el otro bajo y gangoso 

Ya había andado por dos services , que habían cambiado (trabajo bien y prolijo) el integrado de audio estilo STK , y cómo no repararon la falla , me recomendaron a mi .

Intercambio bafles , no eran . Bajo el datasheet del integrado  cortocircuito ambas entradas , seguía el problema (o sea no era el pre) , mido capacitores , resistencias y semiconductores , reviso toda la parte de la realimentación , ya que los controles de tono Baxandall los llevaba ahí  , todo bien  , así que comienzo a hacer mediciones comparativas de un canal al otro , y en eso que apoyo la punta del tester en una y otra de las patas , se arregla todo  , reviso again soldaduras frias , pista cortada , todo bien . Pero mientras medía tensión entre esas dos patas , se arreglaba y sonaba maravilloso  . . .  tester de aguja de 20.000 Ohms por Volt , en escala de x Volts , saco la cuenta y le sueldo la resistencia equivalente por debajo del impreso 

Sonaba super ultra bien , incluso algo mas alto y mejor que antes  . Los tuve dos dias probando y dándole palo , un día sin tapa y el siguiente con tapa (para ver temperatura).

El cliente al escucharlo me miro fijo , miró fijo el equipo y se le cayó una lágrima , wooow , nunca sonó así me dijo  . Y lo conocía perfectamente porque había sido de su papá (fallecido) . . . así que yo le iba a cobrar barato por la culpa  y luego de su reacción lo abroché sustancialmente $$$ 

Nunca jamás hice una chapucería de esas  lo juro


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 2, 2017)

En el primer taller que estuve, tenía un compañero que un día viene con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.
Cuando nos quedamos solos me cuenta el motivo de su alegría:

En un aviso de reparación de un televisor, con una reparación muy simple y habitual, se encuentra un voltímetro ice (de lo mejor por entonces) . 
Tras reparar la averia en pocos minutos , aprovecha la ausencia del cliente para revisar el "ice". 
Dicho aparato tenía las puntas de medida soldadas dirctamente en dos puntos de la placa de alimentación (creo recordar). 
Sin perder tiempo desoldó las puntas, midió entre ellas, con su medidor, la resistencia interna y lo reemplazó por la resistencia mas parecida. Como el tv funcionaba bien lo cerró, se guardo la nueva adquisición y después de cobrar la reparación vino a contármelo.

Al poco me entra un equipo compacto "Piliss" casi nuevo, lo desmonto  para buscar la avería y ¡¡t*achán*!!
  
Un rollo de malla desoldadora, un destornillador y un polímetro de los chiquitos de aguja. 
Reparé el equipo, si no recuerdo mal Tda2000algo, guardé lo encontrado en bolsita y cuando vino el cliente a retirar el aparato olvidé entregar la bolsita.
Después de meses sin que el cliente lo reclamara, quizas por no querer admitir que era un "manitas", pasó a ser de mi propiedad. 

Dosmetros usted no habra estado por aquí hace unos 20 años ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En el primer taller que estuve, tenía un compañero que un día viene con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja.
> Cuando nos quedamos solos me cuenta el motivo de su alegría:
> 
> En un aviso de reparación de un televisor, con una reparación muy simple y habitual, se encuentra un voltímetro ice (de lo mejor por entonces) .
> Tras reparar la averia en pocos minutos , aprovecha la ausencia del cliente para revisar el "ice". . . .



Esto es habitual en fuentes inteligentes (A veces "Demasiado" inteligentes) detectan exceso de consumo o *falta de consumo*.
En una oportunidad tuve que armar resistencias de 400MΩ para "Engañar" una serie de fuentes de alta tensión de impresoras láser.


----------



## Agustinw (Ene 26, 2018)

Esta anécdota es media increíble 

Un día llega el chino del supermercado que está a la vuelta de mi casa, el buen hombre trae un monitor todo sucio  para que se lo revise porque le dejó de funcionar. Luego de limpiarlo un poco, lo conecto, lo pruebo y funciona perfecto entonces se lo alcanzo hasta el supermercado.
Voy con el monitor al supermercado y le digo que el monitor funciona bien, que debe estar fallando algo con la pc o la conexión y el chino me dice "como? no puede ser".
En ese momento el chino me lleva a la pc atrás del mostrador todo con una suciedad indescriptible, el chino saca un buscapolo  y se tira al piso donde está la pc. Ahí mismo con el buscapolo comienza a meterlo en los puertos de la pc jajaja, primero en el conector del monitor y como el neon se encendía el chino decía "funciona tiene coliente" luego en el puerto serie y lo mismo "funciona tiene coliente" luego dice "computadola funciona" pero cuando metía el buscapolo en el vga del monitor el buscapolo no encendía (supongo que la fuente externa que usaba estaba bien aislada) al ver eso el chino decía "ves monitor no funciona no coliente".
Bueno de algún modo lo convencí de que me deje llevar la pc porque el problema era que no encendía y bueno luego de cambiar capacitores en la fuente la pc funcionó bien y el chino feliz.

Pero nunca le pude explicar que el buscapolo no sirve para probar si la pc da señal de vídeo.

No tengo nada contra los chinos, traté de describir todo lo más verídico posible


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 26, 2018)

Peor fué mi viejo, tratando de convencer a un *electricista* que al motor del montacargas sólo le llegaban unos 3 voltios... con *un buscapolos*


----------



## mcrven (Ene 26, 2018)

Agustinw dijo:


> Pero nunca le pude explicar que el buscapolo no sirve para probar si la pc da señal de vídeo.



Recuerda que "El Genio" de la botella tampoco le quiso explicar al hombre "Cómo son las Mujeres"...

Así que... ni se te ocurra tratar de explicar eso.


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 27, 2018)

cuando uno habla de mas, yo le digo que es un sincericidio


----------



## peperc (Feb 16, 2018)

electromecanico dijo:


> jajaj es verdad todos dicen que ayuda la internet pero esta el 98% de las soluciones ese 2% o es mentira o no esta
> pero igual muchos meten mano
> 
> :



el otro dia vino a mi casa un amigo, o mas bien conocido "plomero o fontanero " y gasista.
a hacerme unos arreglos.

esto viene a tema de lo que ustedes hablan de "meter mano" .

en fin, yo hago lo mio y algunas otras cosas en mi casa, PERO  muchas otras, si tengo un PROFESIONAL * de confianza* , pues recurro a el  ¿ por que ??
por que de igual modo que se que en MI  trabajo hay  muchos detalles, pues, lo mismo calculo para los demas trabajos, asi que, si NO es lo mio, para que darmelas de manitas ??
es , una caracteristica "humana"  y el tecnico , se cree que es tecnico  DE TODO , y no es asi.

se la dan que es solo cambiar una pieza, pues, que aca lo veo , a diario, :
se quemo el fusible.
se quemo este transistor.... como si el transistor se quema solo, de cabron que es  y no se lleva a nadie mas con el  ( o al revez, fue otro el que se lo llevo al transistor) .

en fin, cada uno con lo suyo.
pero NO ES SOLO ESO.
hay mas y es un mas MUY GRANDOTE muchas veces veo a gente que se la da de saber de todo y con  EL GAS !!!!!!!
GAS, ese asunto que genera incendios, o que por mala combustion te mata.

o , incluso , estoy seguro que si me pongo a leer aca  en el foro este o en cualquier otro vere , encontrare aventureros espaciales, que son novatos y se meten en ELECTROMEDICINA !!!!
en fin, apunto a RESPONSABILIDADES y riesgos.
mucha gente cree que todo es " un trabajito" .
que todo es "soldar un cable" o apretar un tornillo...
pero no es lo mismo el tornillo que fija un cuadro que el que te mantiene las ruedas de el auto en la ruta en su lugar.

en fin, asi es la gente.


(habran notado que PROFESIONAL con mayusculas y " de confianza " agrandado, y otras mas con mayusculas  pues ese es el valor necesario de cada palabra ) .





SSTC dijo:


> Un Tec. No habla mal de sus colegas ni mucho menos la cuenta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muyyyy buena esa !!!! me hiciste reir  !!!!
gracias.

mira, calculo que uno debe actuar asi, y no por malo, sino por que "el otro lado" te obliga.
ESTOY SEGURO  que si hago un experimento social , 1 mes en el taller de un tecnico , lo que sale.
a ver :
este mes se reparan las cosas y el precio lo pone el cliente, siempre que de una explicacion.
costo de reparacion entre 10 dolares minimo y 50 % de el valor de el equipo a reparar .

*caso 1 :*
*tecnico:* mire clliente , tarde solo unos minutos, pero el repuesto era caro, ¿ cuanto le parece que cobre ??
*cliente :*  pues, el valor de el repuesto + 10 dolares, si lo hizo rapido, pues el minimo.

*caso 2 :*
*tecnico:* mire clliente , tarde mucho, era una falla muy dificil, pero el repuesto , costo muy barato, ¿ cuanto le parece que cobre ??
*cliente :*  pues, el valor de el repuesto + 10 dolares, si usted tardo mucho es por su falta de conocimiento, no me venga a cobrar a mi su inexperiencia .

*caso 3 :*
*tecnico:* mire clliente , lo desarme, limpie todo , solo faltaba un muerto alli adentro , y anduvo bien luego ...., ¿ cuanto le parece que cobre ??
*cliente :*  pues, 10 dolares, el minimo, y encima, deme las gracias, que al fin y al cabo, nada hizo, solo limpiarlo.

*caso MIL  :*
 en todos invariablemente el cliente  hara lo mismo , con el agravante de :

*caso mil 1  :*
*cliente :* hola, le traigo este equipo , se acuerda ?? usted me lo arreglo hace pocos meses ( si tipo 40 meses )  y ya no me funciona de nuevo.
se lo dejo, ESTA EN GGARANTIA imagino !!!! , ya qu eme cobro el trabajo anterior  y bien caro ( 10 dolares) 


es............inevitable.
es...........lo que es, yo calculo que a todo el mundo le pasa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 1, 2018)

bueno tengo una ,nos llamaron a la revisión anual de aire acondicionado,,llegamos (mi jefe y yo) entramos y comenzamos las labores,de repente policias impectores y todo invadieron ,, mal momento y lugar ,nos llevaron presos hasta que se aclaro todo nos comimos 12 horas ,pero aproveche y mordí a un oficial ,que me quiso toquetear  , si lo mordi bastante fuerte porque me toco mis partes ,que le arranque un poco de su uniforme

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 1, 2018

era por su bolsillo ,el juez dijo la teta ,bueno yo mordí ,que esperaban ,si me estaban toqueteando


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2018)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno tengo una ,nos llamaron a la revisión anual de aire acondicionado,,llegamos (mi jefe y yo) entramos y comenzamos las labores,de repente policias impectores y todo invadieron ,, mal momento y lugar ,nos llevaron presos hasta que se aclaro todo nos comimos 12 horas ,pero aproveche y mordí a un oficial ,que me quiso toquetear  , si lo mordi bastante fuerte porque me toco mis partes ,que le arranque un poco de su uniforme
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 1, 2018
> 
> era por su bolsillo ,el juez dijo la teta ,bueno yo mordí ,que esperaban ,si me estaban toqueteando


Y yo pregunto ¿ Estas vacunado ?


----------



## peperc (Abr 1, 2018)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno tengo una ,nos llamaron a la revisión anual de aire acondicionado,,llegamos (mi jefe y yo) entramos y comenzamos las labores,de repente policias impectores y todo invadieron ,, mal momento y lugar ,nos llevaron presos hasta que se aclaro todo nos comimos 12 horas ,pero *aproveche y *mordí a un oficial ,*que me quiso toquetear*  , si lo mordi bastante fuerte porque* me toco mis partes* ,que le arranque un poco de su uniforme
> 
> era por su bolsillo ,el juez *dijo la teta* ,bueno yo mordí ,*que esperaban ,si me estaban toqueteando*



asi, sin adivinar, ( por qu eun tecnico no adivina) :
mordidas asi, de ese estilo hay por muchos motivos:
enojo, bronca, frustracion ,  PASION , exitacion, confusion.

no es que me interese, pero si no aclaras, queda ahi picando .


----------



## capitanp (Abr 1, 2018)




----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (May 24, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos del Foro.
Creo, por lo que pude leer en este foro que fue actualizado, ya no encuentro mis mensajes,
mis "me gusta recibidos" y ni mis listados de amigos.
Ahora puedo detallar algún nuevo estudio en el que estoy  enfrascado.
Hace cosa de tres meses comencé a estudiar Armado y Reparación de PC, en el Instituto
Madero de esa localidad. Mucho me valió lo que he aprendido en este sitio con vuestra
paciente ayuda, a tal punto que el profesor me pidió que explique a grandes rasgos, a mis
compañeros, el funcionamiento básico de una fuente conmutada para PC.
Con todo el trabajo que me llevó armar mi primer fuente variable y otros circuitos, no
me resultó muy difícil hablar de ello, aunque es otra cosa. Me llenó de orgullo.
Y todo gracias a lo que aprendí en este foro con vuestra invalorable ayuda.
Lo que también que siempre me apasionó es la programación de *arduino* , pero me
falta mucho para realizar un proyecto simple, no obstante mi nieto mayor,
me esta explicando la programación y el funcionamiento en forma básica.
Bien, es un honor estar nuevamente rodeado de amigos, después de haber atendido
problemas personales de mayor urgencia.
Si alguno de ustedes como: *Fogonazo, DOSMETROS, Cosmefulanito*, y tantos que se me
escapan de mi memoria, me recuerdan, llenarán mi corazón de alegría.
Dios los Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## capitanp (May 25, 2018)

si los queres llamar solo tenes que poner el arroba adelante
@*Fogonazo @DOSMETROS @CosmeFulanito*


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (May 26, 2018)

Muchas gracias capitánp
No dudaré en llamarlos cuando los necesite.
No quiero molestarlos distrayendo su valioso tiempo.
Yalos Sres.  Daniel Lopes y Nepper, también amigos
contestaron algún mensaje mio.
Un fuerte abrazo.
Roberto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Re hola Diamante , aqui no nos olvidamos de nadie , mas vale se olvidan de nosotros ( estilo esposa reclamosa jajaja)

Muy bueno que te haya servido lo aprendido  

Aqui todo bien , hubo cambio de plataforma , tus mensajes siguen estando intactos  , tus me gusta flotan en la estratosfera junto con tus amigos y galería  

Un abrazo.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 30, 2018)

Acabo de solucionar un problema muy particular que tuve desde anoche: mi laptop que se puso en un modo "estroboscópico". Cada dos segundos se detenía y continuaba. en el administrador de tareas apenas habían diez procesos de sistema, comencé a pensar que se trataba de un virus. Lo peor es que me interrumpía al mouse al punto de que se saltaba los íconos, era desesperante. y al iniciar el chrome, por ejemplo, al poner un video del youtube el video se detenía cada dos segundos, y se escuchaba un:

BRRRR ........ (audio) .......... BRRRRR ..... (audio) ...... BRRRR ...... (audio)........ BRRRR

Me estaba volviendo loco, ya estaba a punto de formatear. Cuando de repente se me desconectó el wifi de la laptop y ya no conectó más. Al revisar mi celular (que está al lado de la laptop) veo que hay senal y que está débil, pero aún se conecta y navega. Acerco la laptop un poco a la sala donde está el router y... ADIOS ESTROBOSCOPICO! mi laptop funcionando a tope!

No puedo creer como mover mi laptop un metro de donde siempre la tengo me pudo ocasionar semejante problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2018)

Pasa , pasa seguido


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 2, 2018)

Hola queridos amigos del foro.
No se si servirá como una anécdota de profesión.
Como ya les he contado estoy haciendo un curso de armado y reparación
de PC, en el Instituto Madero.
El profesor, casi todas las clases, trae de alguno de sus clientes, alguna
PC de escritorio o Laptop que no funciona, para que hagamos entre todos
un diagnóstico de la posible falla, de paso, si la podemos reparar se la lleva
lista para entregar.
Pero esta vez no tomó buen recaudo con los comentarios preliminares y
nos dijo*,” a mi entender , la mother no funciona, pero comiencen 
revisando todo desde el principio”.*
Munidos solo con unos destornilladores y sin un tester , ya que nadie había
llevado ninguno, nos dispusimos a “canibalizarla”.
Yo revisé la fuente de alimentación, la retire ,la conecté a la red y le hice el
habitual puente entre terminal del PS-On (verde) y un Gnd (negro), y esta
comenzó a funcionar bien con el cooler muy silencioso.
Como segundo paso, sacamos la placa base, la estudiamos como médicos
en una autopsia , le colocamos un microprocesador del mismo modelo con
su correspondiente cooler, que sabíamos que andaba bien (sacado de otra PC),
le colocamos la memoria, previamente higienizada con goma de borrar en su
correspondiente slot,le conectamos el rígido, con el sata power y el sata data
(desde la fuente y desde la terminal sata de la placa),
y a continuación hicimos un puente entre los pines PW que algunos llaman
Jumper, con tanta mala suerte que en lugar de puentear los dos pines,
puenteamos tres.
Inmediatamente, salió un olor a quemado inconfundible.
Desconectamos todo y olfateamos el disco rígido, de allí venía.
Quitamos los 5 o 6 tornillitos torx de la placa lógica del mismo y en el
reverso, vimos la parte carbonizada..
El joven profesor se desesperó, buscamos otro rígido exactamente igual,
con la misma placa lógica que funcionaba en otra PC, de las 50 que
tenemos para practicar cuyo rígido funcionaba bien y la reemplazamos.
NO FUNCIONO.
Pensamos entre los alumnos que es una reparación que no le dejó ganancia.
*Moraleja:
 “Si una PC decides reparar, los datos del Rígido debes salvar.”*
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

*En algunas grandes superficies se da la picaresca* de que algunos empleados causan pequeños desperfectos a electrodomésticos...con el fin de que vayan a parar a una sección de oportunidades.

Por ejemplo: Las neveras de gas butano son muy caras( Por ejemplo: 600 u 800 euros ).

 Un pequeño roce o abolladura hace que los clientes no las quieran comprar.

----------------------------

Recuerdo haber comprado una aspiradora profesional; de esas, gigantes, verticales...de las que lo mismo absorben aire que agua y son sopladoras por otro lado...Por cuatro  perras.

No funcionaba. No respondía a nada.

Al desarmarla estaba perfecta.

"Casualmente" tenía uno de los cables de la alimentación, suelto. Porque la regleta que lo alojaba tenía el tornillo flojo.

-----------------------------

Los que sabemos algo de electrónica tenemos esa enorme ventaja.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Ene 12, 2019)

Cuando ingrese a trabajar a la empresa Collins, la mayoría eran técnicos recién egresados, entre ellos un muchacho muy humilde llamado Fernando, siempre me preguntaba detalles técnicos para engrosar su conocimientos. La empresa se dedicaba a instalar cercos de seguridad de  alta tensión. todo el sistema trabajaba con 12 vcc reducido por un transformador y conectado a la linea de tensión de 220 vac, estas conexiones lo hacíamos los mas experimentados. Un día se nos recargó el trabajo y enviamos a Fernando a conectar todo el sistema a 220 vac, era cosa de minutitos, pero Fernando se demoró todo un día, cuando nos dimos cuenta ya casi era hora de salida y no llegaba aun. Le llamamos por teléfono y nos informa que todavía estaba midiendo la tensión y no encontraba los 220 vac, en todos los puntos que media había diferentes voltajes, 212v, 210 v, 215v, como máximo, pero no encontraba la tensión de 220 vac y aun no conectaba el equipo. Desde ese día dejo de llamarsele Fernando, le decíamos el sr que no encuentra los 220 vac


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2019)

No tendría el tester descalibrado  ??


----------



## Alaen (Ene 21, 2019)

Pasa que un dia me dispuse a tratar (digo tratar porque alli mismo lo dejé) de cambiar la pantalla de un Tv porque estaba deteriorada y como novato al fin recién apagado el tv,solamente tome el cable del yugo con una mano y al yo no estar aislado del suelo sabran el corrientazo que me dió , desde ese día veo con respeto la parte trasera de los Televisores.


----------



## marcelopollo (Ene 23, 2019)

cuando vi como hacian los tendidos electricos de toyota y escuchar palmo a palmo discutir con los ingenieros ponjas y argentinos como debia hacerse .entendes que tanto la electronica como la electricidad son 2 carreras fascinantes ,,me temo que ninguna le hace sombra a la otra .trabaje de electricista bastante tiempo y aplicaba seguridad y buscaba practicidad


----------



## Gasparv (Feb 2, 2019)

Trabajando en un taller de TV, un cliente presentó una queja. Fuimos hasta su casa  a ver el problema y nos aseguró que habíamos cambiado al señor que tocaba la flauta en el concierto de los domingos.

Una señora se quejó de que su lavadora automática no lavaba bien. El técnico a domicilio le preguntó
-¿dónde pone el detergente?
-¿detergente? pero ¡si es automática!

Tras reparar un cassette de doble pletina y doble motor, un cliente se quejó de que las copias estaban un semitono por debajo del original.

G.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2019)

Gasparv dijo:


> un cliente se quejó de que las copias estaban un semitono por debajo del original.


 
Problemas de velocidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 2, 2019)

Hace vaaaarios años, cuando aun estaba estudiando, un señor que era electricista de autos me conto que le habian robado en el taller algunos motores de arranque y alternadores, y queria proteger el armario donde los guardaba con algo que diera corriente al que lo tocara. Yo tenia hecho un circuito con un 555 y un relay, asi que metimos una bateria en el armario, le conectamos una bobina a mi circuito y salio una suerte de boyero con chispas de varios kV. El hombre hizo el montaje y ahi quedó funcionando.
Lo unico malo es que se escuchaba el click del relay cuando abria y cerraba...aun asi protegia bien...hasta que aparecio un cliente, señor mayor y curioso que ni bien escucho el ruidito comenzó a buscar de donde venia...hasta que acercó la cabeza a la puerta del armario y lo tocó. La chispa le atravesó la oreja y el tio voló como 3 metros...tuvieron que auxiliarlo por que casi palma...pero el sistema de proteccion funcionaba, ehhh??


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2019)

todo muy literal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2019)

*Ésta máquina no tiene cerebro , use el propio *


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2019)

Premio Nobel Ingeniería "A la flatulencia"


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2019)

no es mia pero es una buena anécdota


----------



## peperc (Ago 19, 2019)

" es mi cuadro y hago lo que se me canta con el "..

caprichosito resulto el pintor !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2019)

En algún lugar del Foro ya hablamos de eso , resulta que algo falló (batería ¿?) y no terminó de destruir por completo el cuadro , por lo que cuesta *mucho mas *de lo que lo pagaron en el remate antes de su destrucción parcial.


----------



## peperc (Ago 19, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En algún lugar del Foro ya hablamos de eso , resulta que algo falló (batería ¿?) y no terminó de destruir por completo el cuadro , por lo que cuesta *mucho mas *de lo que lo pagaron en el remate antes de su destrucción parcial.



o se hizo asi a proposito...
hay cosas que valen por lo que son , ( podria poner videos de trabajos  IMPRESIONANTES)  de personas ddesconocidas.
a mi me encantan unos trabajos IMPRESIONANTES en madera, troncos de arboles trabajados al detalle en paises tipo tailandia ( no se bien donde ) , pero unos trabajos de locura...
tambien si buscan en google imagenes, poniendo las palabras adecuadas veran gente que se dedica a hacer dibujos, .. me refiero a dibujos que expertos demoran meses, paisajes de bosques impresionantes, o paisajes fantasticos de locura.... 

si voy a comparar lo que habran ofrecido esos "cajetillas" en esa subasta por ese cuadro que es de algun otro pintor " cajetilla" .. lo clasificaria algo asi como ese tema que he visto de ..
como era .....
algo asi de " queres derrochar dinero ?? ... y extravagancias o curros en la parte de audio.
no recuerdo perfecto el titulo de el tema .


----------



## ChileFix (Oct 20, 2019)

Ultimamente me vienen muchos diciendome "me han hackeado" con distintas historias pero se lo montan de tal manera que hay alguien apoderandose magicamente de sus dispositivos. La mayoria de las veces es alguien conocido que les odia mucho y casualmente es hacker.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 20, 2019)

ChileFix dijo:


> Ultimamente me vienen muchos diciendome "me han hackeado" con distintas historias pero se lo montan de tal manera que hay alguien apoderandose magicamente de sus dispositivos. La mayoria de las veces es alguien conocido que les odia mucho y casualmente es hacker.


Totalmente, es excelente ese comentario, algo no tan hablado en general.
La verdad, y hay que decirlo, los sistemas de seguridad informáticos son confiables. Hablando con la gente, como exactamente dice @ChileFix, indagando tanto a victimas como Victimarios, siempre se llega a la conclusión de que brindan sus datos deliberadamente.
Hay que hacer una salvedad. Brindarlos deliberadamente no nos referimos a que "hola, señor haker, tome mis datos, se los paso en un txt?"
No.
Lo que sucede es que utilizan paginas falsas llamadas Phishing, que de hecho, son muy facil de detectar su falsedad. Pero obvio, se aprobechan de la ignorancia masiva.

Por otro lado, también existen anecdotas de hakers "magicos", o mismo de "historias de hakers que.....". Esto todo hay que tomarlo con pinzas.
Muchas veces se mal usa la palabra hakear, y sin haber hackeado un dispositivo, ya se asume que es potencialmente hackeable. Por eso, a "fines informativos" se considera que fue hackeado.
No.

Hackear, como el común de la gente quiere, o sea "acceder a los servidores de un servicio y extraer personalmente los datos necesarios de la cuenta de la víctima" es prácticamente imposible.
Por eso se recurren a metodos mal llamados de "ingeniería social", donde los hackes endulzan, engañan a la victima para que caigan en un link, donde voluntariamente la victima coloca los datos de su cuenta. Esto se llama Phishing.

Volvemos al principio del tema. No existen hakers magicos ni hakeadas magicas. Siempre son concentimientos e ignorancia de las victimas.
Por favor, si hasta te avisan que acceden desde otro lugar, solo hay que tomarse el trabajo de aumentar un nivel de seguridad la cuenta (colocar otro e-mail o n° de telefono).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> no es mia pero es una buena anécdota


Minuto 0:17


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2019)

No entendí ? ,Sucio el soldador ? No puso estaño ?


----------



## capitanp (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2019)

Pintor a tus pinturas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2019)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh aura entendí !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2019)

Era todo postureo como los políticos 

Soldadura en frío  queda mas políticamente correcta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2019)

La falla del sistema fue por soldadura fria  o mano caliente


----------



## Ludovico69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Tuvimos un compañero que el profe le pregunta que pasa si a un cable le hacíamos nudos ....el genio dijo que dejaba de pasar la corriente....jajaja y al muy guaso le dieron el titulo por ser hijo de.....


----------



## Punta Azul (Nov 30, 2019)

Una tarde fui de compras a un negocio, en el medio de los varios artículos que estaba solicitando pregunte: ¿tiene tomacorrientes con tierra?.  A lo que la vendedora con mucha soberbia y bastante ofendida contesto...NO señor, aca limpiamos todo antes de entregarlo.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 18, 2019)

Ludovico69 dijo:


> Tuvimos un compañero que el profe le pregunta que pasa si a un cable le hacíamos nudos ....el genio dijo que dejaba de pasar la corriente....jajaja y al muy guaso le dieron el titulo por ser hijo de.....


-----------------------

Es curioso en el caso de los nervios:
Si les hacemos un nudo:
No pueden pasar los impulsos nerviosos.
De ahí el truco tan conocido para cuando nos lleguen ganas inminentes de estornudar:
Comprimir con el dedo. Presionando justo en el espacio que hay entre la nariz y la boca...¡ Pruébenolo ! Es asombroso !. Consigue soluciones rápidas en los cines, en las bibliotecas, en algunas reuniones, etc.

( Lo que nos hace desencadenar el estornudo es una ramificación del Trigémino, que pasa por ese sitio. Como son impulsos previos al estornudo. Lo podemos parar antes de que arranque ).


----------



## peperc (Dic 22, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> -----------------------
> 
> Es curioso en el caso de los nervios:
> Si les hacemos un nudo:
> ...



*NO LO HAGAN !!!!!!!!!!!* 
un amigo cuando  intento parar asi un estornudo .. lo paro.... y se K-go.
de una , el estornudo sale por un lado o sale por el orto  .

ojo !! a UN AMIGO!! le paso.... A UN AMIGO!!! tamos ??


----------



## dearlana (Dic 24, 2019)

El tema es no taponarse la nariz. No frenar el estornudo iniciado. Esas burradas que hace la gente para que no suene. Para que no les oigan estornudar; para no "molestar", etc.

Lo del trigémino es aconsejado por médicos. Su fisiología es conocida. El estornudo no se inicia. No ocurre absolutamente nada. 

No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 25, 2019)

Como miembro del equipo de IBM, Apple y Motorola que fomentábamos los procesadores PowerPC,tuve que dar una presentación orientada al tema de Marketing ante un professor muy conocido en materia de procesamiento paralelo masivo de la universidad de Karlsruhe y había todo un grupo de sus estudiantes en la sala. Para comunicar que en la práctica las motivaciones son del tipo económico y que los detalles técnicos, vuelvo a decir en la práctica corporativa, se busca resaltar lo suyo en comparación a posibles competidores. Eso lo hice de forma jocosa.
Al professor no le gusto esa actitud y estorbaba con sus comentarios mi presentación! Así lo frené varias veces siguiendo la pauto de jocoso. lo que me quedó de la experiencia fue la reacción de los estudiantes. Como se puede ni pensar en criticar al professor. Pero el professor después de la tercera vez dejo de estorbar y preguntaba cosas sensatas. Para mi fue obvio que registró no tener a un estudiante ante si, sinó un profesional y que eso hizo cambiar su actitud.
No es así que frecuentemente cuando pensamos de experiencias negativas con profesores desearíamos tener los conocimientos de hoy para poder responder. Ese evento me dió eso. Confieso que me dio satisfacción.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 25, 2019)

dearlana dijo:


> El tema es no taponarse la nariz. No frenar el estornudo iniciado. Esas burradas que hace la gente para que no suene. Para que no les oigan estornudar; para no "molestar", etc.
> 
> Lo del trigémino es aconsejado por médicos. Su fisiología es conocida. El estornudo no se inicia. No ocurre absolutamente nada.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


--------------------------------------------------

Entre la nariz y la boca. Justo al centro: Hay un punto. Se trata de presionar fuerte* con la punta del dedo* índice ( O cualquier otro. Pero con la punta ).  Desde que se sienta como que viene un estornudo. Hay que hacerlo rápidamente y mantener la presión durante unos segundos. Observen que no se produce el estornudo. Que se para esa sensación de ir a estornudar.

No se trata de tapar esa zona con las manos ni de taponar la salida de un estornudo ni cosa que se le parezca. Eso es malísimo hasta para la Tensión Arterial. Que se dispara a valores muy altos. Eso sí que no lo deben hacer nunca. No se confundan. Eso es lo que hace normalmente la gente que desconoce las cosas. Por no hacer ruido, por vergüenza o por lo que sea. Y si no pueden parar el estornudo, denle rienda suelta. Estornuden tal como les venga. Dejen siempre libres las salidas de las vías respiratorias. Es un proceso de defensa y de limpieza, totalmente natural.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 20, 2020)

Días y días fabricando bobinas con núcleos de ferrita para detectar las zonas emisoras de espúreos en los teléfonos móviles y ...se podía hacer con un simple diodo de Germanio OA95.


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Feb 20, 2020)

Hace muchos años, cuando era mas curioso, ensamble un equalizador de 5 bandas, diseñado por mi hermana y mi cuñado, que recién se habían recibido de ingenieros electrónicos. muy bonito, muy prolijo y funcionando, por acá aun no existían quien pudiera hacerlo, y bueno todo orgulloso lo lleve al instituto donde estudiaba  a mostrarlo a compañeros y profesores, le hice un bonito diagrama bien detallado y comencé a distribuirlo por todo el salón, con mi firma y nombre gratuitamente, después de una semana paso por una calle de pura electrónica y había un aviso pomposo que anunciaba, "FABRIQUE SU PROPIO EQUALIZADOR DE 5 BANDAS" , entusiasmado lo compro y sorpresa, era mi propio diagrama sin nombre y sin firma.


----------



## peperc (Feb 21, 2020)

Angel Huapalla dijo:


> Hace muchos años, cuando era mas curioso, ensamble un equalizador de 5 bandas, diseñado por mi hermana y mi cuñado, que recién se habían recibido de ingenieros electrónicos. muy bonito, muy prolijo y funcionando, por acá aun no existían quien pudiera hacerlo, y bueno todo orgulloso lo lleve al instituto donde estudiaba  a mostrarlo a compañeros y profesores, le hice un bonito diagrama bien detallado y comencé a distribuirlo por todo el salón, con mi firma y nombre gratuitamente, después de una semana paso por una calle de pura electrónica y había un aviso pomposo que anunciaba, "FABRIQUE SU PROPIO EQUALIZADOR DE 5 BANDAS" , entusiasmado lo compro y sorpresa, era mi propio diagrama sin nombre y sin firma.



estas contando una anecdota super real de esta vida, de este mundo , de ¿ este gremio ?? aca:
la rapiña inmunda.
la falta de respeto y de imaginacion y de capacidad.
lo he visto muchas veces eso:
fabricas algo y no llegas a vender mas de unos cuantos que en seguida te lo estan copiando, como si no existiese la posibilidad de que hagan otra cosa, algo propio.

eso que vos has descripto  paso en tu epoca, pasa hoy y pasara siempre.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

sabes que me acabo de dar cuenta de algo ?? , no se si puedo escribirlo aca.... si no te ofendes.
es curioso como es la cosa....
recien lo noto..... que increible, pareceria que ni cuenta nos damos, y esta en nuestros genes, debe venir de epocas ancestrales....
si me decis que lo tomaras como critica constructiva lo escribo, es solo para darnos cuenta , esta AHI a simple vista, pero no lo vemos...
hace rato que me gusta "observar " a la gente, el comportamiento.... y es curioso .


----------



## dragono (Mar 26, 2020)

Resulta que siempre he sido muy hábil con las herramientas, y la reparación de electrónicos antes de estudiar, era muy intuitivo todo , entonces un amigo de mi padre (bastante mayor) varias veces me pedía ayuda con instalaciones y reparaciones pequeñas, trabajos muy simples, cambiar alguno cables aquí y allá, un día vi mi teléfono y habían como 8 llamadas perdidas de él, le regrese la llamada a ver que pasaba y me dice que si se algo de sistemas, y le dije "claro, dígame que pasa"
- el dice: es que acabo de comprar una computadora y quiero imprimir algunas cosas, pero la impresora no funciona y no se por donde meterle el papel.
- le dije que el papel se ponía en la ranura de la parte de encima por atrás, u otras veces estaba a un lado, y que tratara de desconectar y conectar de nuevo que a veces la impresora sola se configuraba.
- el me decía que habían varias ranuras que por cual ?
- yo sin saber que impresora tenia le decía que por la ranura mas grande.
- el decía: imposible eso por ahí no entra 
- después de un rato explicándole repetidas veces, le dije: don silvio yo mañana voy a su casa y le ayudo a arreglar la impresora
cuando llegué a la casa de don silvio, no veo ninguna impresora, y le pregunto que donde esta, y el me dice: 
-como que donde esta? pues ahí en ese computador, ahí dice imprimir pero no veo por donde meter el papel.
- Y les juro que no pude parar de reír en un rato, don silvio pensaba que el computador tenia por dentro un impresora y estaba tratando de meter el papel por detras de la CPU.


peperc dijo:


> *NO LO HAGAN !!!!!!!!!!!*
> un amigo cuando  intento parar asi un estornudo .. lo paro.... y se K-go.
> de una , el estornudo sale por un lado o sale por el orto  .
> 
> ojo !! a UN AMIGO!! le paso.... A UN AMIGO!!! tamos ??



QUÉEEEE, JAJAJAJA, imposible.
los estornudos sonproduidos por el sistema respiratorio, y la mierda la produce el sistema digestivo


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Mar 26, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> estas contando una anecdota super real de esta vida, de este mundo , de ¿ este gremio ?? aca:
> la rapiña inmunda.
> la falta de respeto y de imaginacion y de capacidad.
> lo he visto muchas veces eso:
> ...


Pues la verdad, no observo nada, tal vez tu tengas otras intuiciones que la gente comun carece, ponlo nomas sin ofender, tal vez saque buenas concluciones, y cuidate de esta `pandemia


----------



## peperc (Mar 26, 2020)

hola, ni me acuerdo ya que era.....
ya me acorde.. quizas, me digas que soy detallista.
lo soy
se que no fue con mala intencion, pero .. es lo que es :




Angel Huapalla dijo:


> Hace muchos años, cuando era mas curioso, ensamble un equalizador de 5 bandas, *diseñado por mi hermana y mi cuñado,* que recién se habían recibido de ingenieros electrónicos. muy bonito, muy prolijo y funcionando, por acá aun no existían quien pudiera hacerlo, y bueno todo orgulloso lo lleve al instituto donde estudiaba  a mostrarlo a compañeros y profesores, le hice un bonito diagrama bien detallado y *comencé a distribuirlo por todo el salón, **con **mi **firma** y nombre gratuitamente*, después de una semana paso por una calle de pura electrónica y había un aviso pomposo que anunciaba, "FABRIQUE SU PROPIO EQUALIZADOR DE 5 BANDAS" , entusiasmado lo compro y sorpresa, era mi propio diagrama sin nombre y sin firma.



curioso el ser humano... ¿ no??


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 28, 2020)

Los viejos como yo conocen la historia de una secretaria. Su jefe le pidió que hiciera una copia de una disquette. Al ratito volvió con un papel que mostraba la disquette que ella puso en la máquina para hacer fotocopias.

Aquellos que están al día con una tecnología se burlan por ejemplo de esta secretaria. Yo mismo también he caído en esa trampa. Durante los 2 años que hice el bachiller Alemán, mi profesor de física me dió la tarea de hacer un trabajo sobre diodos. Era una tarea para la cual se tenía 6 meses para hacerla. Me había comprado un excelente libro de física y de el saqué todas las informaciones sobre un diodo de esos que se realizaban en un encapsulado de vidrio. Cuando le entrege el trabajo me dijo que si no había realizado que se trataba de una en silicio. Le contesté que de donde debería haberlo notado si no tenía idea alguno de tales tecnologías, ni sabia que existían. Eso me costó algunas décimas de mi calificación final del título de bachiller. Y anoto que física era uno de los 2 campos de alto nivel que había escogido para esos 2 últimos años del bachiller Alemán. Y era bastante bueno en eso!


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2020)

me hace acordar

Mi primer trabajo en una oficina, un compa me pide que le alcance los remitos (yo no sabía qué eran), le llevé los palitos para revolver el café (porque tienen forma de remos chiquitos), toda la ofi se me cagó de risa. Al día siguiente renuncié por teléfono por vergüenza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2020)

en vez de :

*capitanp*
Miembro irreconocible

Miembro remito *
*
Miembro remero !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 28, 2020)

Y... ¿qué c4r4ll0s es un remito? 

~~~^√\_______/\___/---√\_____

No recuerdo si fue el primer o segundo día. Trabajando en la fábrica de montacargas (éramos cuatro, mi viejo, mi hermano, el tornero y yo) mi viejo me grita "acercarme el escantillón" .. yo le pregunto "¿qué es eso?"
Y se desató la tercera guerra mundial 
Señaló hacia el fondo de la nave y gritó..
"*eso de ahí*"
Yo pregunté... "¿ *cual de las cincuenta cosas que hay ahí?"*
Él me llamó inútil, ignorante y varias lindezas mas y me soltó su frase favorita "¿qué es lo que os han enseñado en el colegio?"
Y yo le mandé a paseo amenazándole con irme a casa... y al final se acercó mi hermano y me explicó lo que era el maldito artefacto.
"Es ese tubo al que se le han soldado varios tubos cortos, para usarlo como plantilla y no tener que estar midiendo y sujetando todo con gatos"
Mi viejo era así, prefería discutir y rebajarnos durante todo el día a perder cinco minutos en explicar algo francamente sencillo.
Hube de aguantar así casi dos años. 
Pero me gustaba el hecho de fabricar y crear elementos y máquinas funcionales con las manos y herramienta bastante rudimentarias. 

Siempre se ha dicho que trabajar con la familia es muy complicado y lo confirmo. Hay que tener muuuucha paciencia y saber ceder el 99% de las veces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2020)

remito modelo - Google Search
		


 remo pequeño - Google Search


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2020)

Aca unos batidores de cafe


----------



## oscar1978 (Jun 17, 2020)

Me hice la tarde leyendo sus anecdotas! que bueno que encontre este hilo por mas que sea de hace un tiempo
en mi caso tengo dos para contarles:
1 fue en uno de mis primeros arreglos, un amigo me trae un equipo de audio , lo deja en una caja en casa y me pide que lo revise porque "de un momento a otro dejo de andar" a que no saben? en la pileta lo habia metido! cuando lo desarme empezo a brotar agua por todos lados..jajaj
y otra anecdota que tengo es que estabamos con mi pareja buscando organizadora de bodas en barcelona (si quieren entren en su web asi se imaginan en el maravilloso momento que estabamos) y la cuestion es que termino quemandose el disco rigido de la pc...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2021)

Durante el curso de actualización de la marca Pioneer, alguien preguntó que cómo se pronunciaba "Pioneer"
Uno de los ingenieros dijo: se pronuncia "payonir"
Así que mi mente inmediatamente lo interpretó como "pa ni oír" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lo comenté al momento y las risas no se hicieron esperar.


----------

